# *[Official] AMD EyeFinity Owners Club*



## Buehlar

*Welcome*

*to the*

*[Official] AMD Eyefinity Owners Club *










After the Success of the ATI informational thread, and the EyeFinity review thread, now would be the best time to start the Official ATI EyeFinity Club to add to the list of clubs in the ATI essential sticky!

I've seen lots of members with eyefinity. If you have eyefinity, feel free to join this club. This club isn't limited to just a three or six monitor setup, but even if you have just two monitors in an eyefinity setup you are eligible to be added to the list of members!



Spoiler: 2x1 Eyefinity



geekchic87 --- XFX6950 - 2x VE248h

Rogue71 --- 2x 6970 - 3x U2410

tout --- TF II 5850 - 3x 2" acer

magicmike --- 6950u - Samsung EX2220X & Asus VE228

TwistyTravster -- 1x 5450 - 2x Dell IN2030M

BluJae -- 1x Diamond HD6870 - 1x Samsung SA350 + 1x HP S2031

FranBunnyFFXII --- 1x HD 7970m @920mhz OC --- 1x Dell PH2014, 1x ASUS VS207T @ 3200x900~3840x1080





Spoiler: 3x1 Eyefinity



Narynan --- XFX5870 - 2x Dell P2210 1x Acer P223W (link)

Zootielolo --- Sapphire 5870 - 3x dell 3008wfp (link)

Blksnake --- XFX5870 - 3x Dell P2310H (link)

Andrmgic --- MSI 5870 - 3x Dell P2310H (link)

Xk1114 --- unknown brand 5870 - 2x PHILIPS 240SW9 1x DELL U2410 (link)

Ontariotl --- XFX 5970 - 3x Dell 2709W (link)

Xyro TR1 --- 2x 6950 - 3x 23" Acer S232HL (with Active DP adapter) (link)

McKie --- Sapphire's Vapor-X Crossfire 5870 - 3x ASUS VW266H (with Active DP adapter) (link)

Trn --- XFX 5870 - 3x Dell 2310H (link)

dual --- Sapphire 6970 . 3x 22"LG (link)

aph --- Unkown 5850 - Dell 2408WFP +2x 2407WFP-HC (link)

Infrabasse --- 2x 6950 crossfired - 3x Dell U2410 (link)

Thran --- Sapphire 5870 - 3x Samsung p2350 (link)

00Smurf --- 2 x Sapphire 5870 - 3x LG w2486l (link)

foothead --- Sapphire 5750 - 2x I INC iF281D 1x Hanns G HG281D (link)

Andy.Yung --- XFX 5850 - 3x Dell P2310H (link)

ericeod --- Asus 5850 - 3x Asus VW226H (link)

R1P5AW --- Sapphire 5850 - 3x Dell s2209w (link)

Fear of Oneself --- MSI 5770 - 1x Viewsonic 17in 1x NEC 17in 1x BenQ 17in (link)

Chranny --- XFX 5850 - 1x Fujitsu Siemens L3220T, 2x Dell P2210H (link)

elementskater706 --- 2x unkown 5870 - dell p2210 - acer x263wb - westinghouse 22" (link)

momsbasement656 --- 5770 - 1x 21" CRT, 2x 17" CRT (link)

Cyberman --- sapphire 5870 - 3x dell 2007FP (link)

XxG3nexX --- Asus 5870 + sapphire 5870 - 3x samsung 226bw (link)

Inglewood78 --- Referance 5970 - 3x dell 2405 (link)

ranger052 --- 5970 + 5870 - 3x LG 22" (link)

ZoRzEr --- 2x 5870 - benQ G2400W - Dell U2410 - Samsung BW2430 (link)

Roxxas049 --- HIS 5970 - 3x Dell P2410H (link)

Matt Clark --- 5870 - 1x Dell U2410, 2x acer P241W (link)

E_man --- 5850 - 2x Dell 2007FPb, 1x HP LP2065 (link)

Jyve --- Sapphire 5870 - 3x samsung 2268BW (link)

Calavera --- Sapphire 5870 - Dell U2410 + 2407WFP + BenQ 241W (link)

bravonijn --- 2x asus 5870 - 3x samsung 2443BW (link)

Grimmsh0t --- 2x asus 5870 - 3x VA2323wm (link)

PsalmLove --- powercolor 5870 - 3x dell p2210h (link) (link2)

SadistBlinx --- HIS 5870 2gb - 3x BenQ G2420HD (link)

Fusyion --- 2x XFX 5870 - 3x acer 23" (link)

ionstorm66 --- 5770 x2 - 3x dell 15" (link)

2Luke2 --- 2gb 5970 x2 - unknown 3x 1920x1200 in portrait (link) (better link)

Neokolzia --- XFX 5870 - 2x LG 23", 1x dell 23" (link)

alanpsk --- sapphire 5970 4gb - 3x HP l2445 (link)

M0E --- 2x sapphire 6950 - 3x Samsung BX2250 (link)

OverSightX --- 6990 soon - 3x Asus 26" (link)

Marc-Olivier Beaudoin --- MSI 6950 - 3x VW224 (link)

Trubester88 --- 2s Sapphire 5970 - 3x Acer P235Hbmid(link)

AngelOfHavoc --- Sapphire 7970 - 3x Acer G235habd (link)

Lune - 2x 5970 - 3x Dell U2410 (link)

peeinginthepool --- Sapphire 5870 - 3x samsung 2494SW (link)

Juggalo23451 --- 5970, 5870 - 3x samsung 2343bwx (link)

dracotonisamond --- 2x XFX 5970 - 4x asus VH236H (link)

falfuris -- Sapphire 6870 - 3x 23" (link)

PropNut --- XFX 5850 - 3x acer 22" (link)

WhiteDog --- 2x Asus 5870 - 3x Dell P2311H (link)

TDS --- XFX 6970 x2 - 3+1 asus VE248H (link)

Rains --- Sapphire 6950 - 3x samsung 2343 (link)

Shneakypete --- 2x 5850 - 3x 29" iInc (link)

cj3waker --- MSI 6950 - 3x dell u2311h (link)

starwa1ker --- sapphire 6950 - 3x dell u2211h (link)

Rhezinger --- 2x HIS 6850 - 3x acer 21.5" 1080p (link)

Darkager --- 2x sapphire 5770 -3x iInc 28" (link)

Bonz^tm 2x XFX 6950 - 3x asus 22" 1080p (link)

hondaygo --- 5970 - 3x medion 25.5" (link)

LimaOC --- Sapphire 6960 - 3x asus VH238H (link)

Jay.C --- asus rog 5870 2gb - 3x asus VW246H (link)

fyshawk --- ????? (link)

AmericanMeltdown --- 5770 - 3x dell 1800fp (link)

_AKIMbO_ - XFX 6970 - 2x samsung EX2220, 1x viewsonic VX2250 (link)

leecH01 --- 2x XFX 6860 - 3x samsung P2250 (link)

faded1004 --- sapphire 5870 EF edition - 3x dell u2711h (link)

tsm106 --- XFX 6950 x3 - 3x dell 2007WFP (link)

asuindasun --- asys 5850 - 3x asus 24" (link)

Parish_Rane --- HIS 5850 - 3x acer G235H (link)

cq842000 --- 2x sapphire 5970 - 3x asus vh222 (link)

AMOCO --- 2 sapphire 5770 - 3x asus VH196T (link)

vibrancyy --- asus 5970 - 3x 24" acer (link)

rodercot --- powercolor 6870 - 3x asus vh242h (link)

SilverPotato --- 2x 5850 - 3x asus vh222 (link)

charlesC8188 --- XFX 5850 x2 - 3x HP 2031a (link)

loki_reborn --- 2x asus 5870 - 3x lg W2246T (link)

itcrashed --- 3x 5870 eye6 - 3x acer 20", 1x apple 27"

Darookie - 6950 - mismatch (link)

newpc ---6990 - 3x acer V24HLABD (link)

Nexus6 ---2x 6990 - 26" KDS/25" I-Inc x2 Eyefinity (link)

FLCLimax --- sapphire 6950 - 3x ACER S231HL (link)

netwalker --- 2x sapphire 6970 - 3x samsung bx2235 (link)

FreakaZoidDK --- 2x sapphire HD 5770 - 3x Hp S2031a (link)

sparkle128 --- 5970 - 1x sa,simg 2493HM, 2x samsung 2494HM (link)

landyzhu --- 2x 6950 - 1x samsung P2450H, 2x dell U2311h (link)

burning_kittins --- 5850 toxic 2gb - 3x spectre 1920x1200 (link)

3WYXFIRE --- sapphire 6990 - 3x viewsonic VX2439 (link)

Imrac --- 2x sapphire 5850 - 3x samsung BX2231 (link)

arekieh --- sapphire 6950 - 3x asus VE247H (link)

adcantu --- saphire 6970 - 3x LG W2240

TheLastPriest --- XFX 5870 - 1x viewsonic VX2233WM, 2x VX2236WM (link)

666shan666 --- 5970 + 5870 - ST2409+ST2410+ST2420 (link)

1010 --- 2x sapphire 5850 - 3x samsung BX2440 (link)

Ross211 --- 6970 - 3x asus VE247H (link)

j0sh --- asus 6850 1gb - 3x asus VE228H (link)

sprower --- 2x 6950 - x2 Acer V249H, Acer P244w (link)

Levesque --- 4x Watercooled Asus HD7970 - 3x ZR30W 30" (link) (link)

xartion --- XFX 6990 4gb - 3xASUS VW246H (link)

Rogue71 --- 2x asus 6970 - 3x Dell U2410 (link)

PixelFreakz --- MSI 6970 - 3x asus VH242 (link)

Tpatcher --- MSI 6950 - LG E2350 2x acer 23" (link)

Blech --- 2x 6950 - Acer H243H x 3 (link)

elmalonl --- 6990 - 3x samsung px2370 23'', 1x samsung 226bw 22''

Man O' War --- 2x 6950 - 3x Asus VE276Q (link)

wermad --- 3x 6950 - 3x Asus VH236H (link)

twistedbran --- 6970 - x2 Acer g235h 23n x1 acer h233h 23n (link)

NohCego --- 2x 5870 - 3x acer (link)

crUK --- 6870 - 3x 22" LG (link)

nicholasbari --- 2x 6970 - 3x asus VE24h (link)

NineteenEleven --- 6950 TF3 - alienware 2210 + 2x LG E2250 (link)

Reflex99 --- XFX 6950 - 3x Acer X223w (link)

Malcom28 --- sapphire 6870 - 3X Samsung BX2235 (link)

iTravis --- 2x 6970 - 3x30" Dell 3007WFP-HC (link)

animal0307 --- 2x 5770 - 2X 19" Rosewill R912E + 1X 19" Acer AL1916 (link)

Senator --- 2X 6950's - 3X ASUS VH236H (link)

Doodlebro --- 5870 E6 - 3X VH236H (link)

Platinum8317 --- 2x 5770 - 3x 24" Samsung 2494HM's (link)

Aaranu --- Powercolor 6990 - 2 x asus VH242H and 1 x asus VE278Q (link)

reality- --- 6970 - 3xBenQ 24" LCD G2420HD (link)

Carniflex --- 5770 - 3x DELL U2311H + 2x Acer S221HQL (link)

wolzen --- 2gb 6950 - vw246h+vk246h+vw246h (link)

enrell --- powercolor 5870 - 22" Samsung 223BW, 22" Samsung 226BW & 22" Dell E22WFP (link)

fireblaster_lyz --- MSI 6950 TF3 - Samsung MD230x3 (link)

Nickw --- sapphire 6970 - 3x22" ACER s211HL (link)

flopper --- 6870 + 6850 - viewsonic 2268 x3 (link)

iCrap --- 2x HD5770 - 2x 19", 1x 24" (link)

Noahhova --- 6950u 2gb - 2x 27" Planar 1x Asus 24" (link)

Mediaun --- HD 6870 - 2x BenQ G2220HD and 1x LG W2240S (link)

skeez --- 6950 - 3x 24" samsung (link)

Charles1 --- 5870e6 - 3 x SAMSUNG BX2231 (link)

Woodman4392 --- 2x 6970 - 3 x ASUS VE247H (link)

Kaine --- 6950 TF2 - 3x LG IPS231P (link)

Ra1nman --- 2x 5870e6 - 3x dell u2312hm (link)

CHWIST --- 6950 - 2Samsung 22" 2232BW + 1Samsung 22" T220 (link) (link)

ttaylor0024 --- TF3 6950 2gb - Acer x223W, LG Flatron W2361V, LG Flatron Wide L226WTQ (link)

seped --- 2x 6870 - 3x Dell IN2030M (link)

CallSignVega --- 2x 6990 - 3x samsung S23a750 bezels removed (link)

Gado --- 6870 - 3x lenovo 21.5" (link)

geazy --- 2x 6950 - 3x acer 22" (link)

moa. --- 6990 - 3*24" Iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 (link)

LiL_JaSoN --- 6970 - 3x23" Dell U2312H (link)

axipher --- Sapphire 6870 - 3x Dell U2212HM + 1x Asus V222H (link) (link)

donrapello --- 6950 Twin Frozr III Crossfire - 3 x Acer P236H (link)

Penryn --- Radeon HD7970 - 3x Dell U2412m (Link)

Pwizzle --- Sapphire HD 6950 2GB - Acer P236H : Acer G235HL : Acer P236H (link)

drufause -- MSI Radeon 6990 - 1x Gateway FD2400 + 2x Vizio 220VA (link)

Demented -- 2x MSi TwinFrozr III 6950 - 3x Dell U2312HM (link)

AoHxBram -- club3d 6990 + xfx 6970 Crossfired.- 3x LG E2281's (link)

Gled -- XFX HD 6950 2GB - 3x Philips Brilliance C-line 234CL2SB LED (link)

MrWhiteRX7 -- 2x XFX BEDD 7970 - 3 x Asus VW246H (link)

mathelm -- HIS HD6770 - 3x Dell 2007WFP 20" (link)

flipmatthew -- Sapphire HD 7970 - 3 ACER S231HL (link)

pantsu -- Sapphire HD 7970 - ViewSonic VP2365wb - Samsung S23A750D - Dell U2311H (link)

Bradey -- HD 5870 Eyefinity 6 - 3x Dell P2211 + 1440x900 (link)

ShtKck -- 2x Asus DCII HD6970 - 3x Asus VS229H-P (21" IPS) (link)

Tranquil -- 2x HD6970 - 3x Acer S231HL (link)

Stewart At MSD -- 2x HD7970 - 3x Dell 24" (link)

solara2xb -- 2x HD6950 - 3x Asus VE249H LED monitors with XFX Stand (link)

svthomas - 1x HD7970 - 3x Acer S231HL (link)

NoTiCe -- 1x HD7970 - 3x Asus VH236H (link)

psikeiro -- 2x 7950 @ 1220/1550 - 3x Asus pb238qs (link)

wireeater -- 2x W/C HD7950 - 3x Asus VS248H-P (link)

Hamy144 -- 1x Powercolor HD 7770 - 3x 17" (link)

Hambone07si -- 1x HD7970 - 3x Asus 24" (link)

R4V3N -- 2x HD7970 OC, 1x BenQ G2220HD 21.5", 2x ASUS VE228H 21.5" (link)

Tyrranus -- 2x 2GB HD5870 - 3x LG 23" + 1x HP VP17 (link)

duhjuh -- 2x HD6870 - 3x Acer 23" G235HAbd (link)

Kires -- 2x HD6970 -- 3x Asus VK278Q 27" 1920x1080 (link)

7tronic -- 2x HD7970 - 3x Samsung Syncmaster SA950D (link)

Lazy Bear -- 2x HD7970 -- 3x Dell U2312M (link) (link)

LUZR4LIFE -- 2x HD6950 -- 3x Acer 23" (link)

zerokool_3211 -- x Sapphire HD6970 -- 3x AOC 23" + 4th monitor on secondary HD5450 (link)

nihlius -- 1x Sapphire 7970 - 3x Hanns 25" (link)

Silveralien81 -- 2x XFX HD7950 BE - 3x Dell UH2312HM + 1x Scepter 24" (1920x1200) (link)

smoke420 -- 2x HD6850 - Samsung 17" 740n / Acer 21.5 h213h / Dell 17" e171fpb (link)

Run N. Gun -- HD6950 + HD6970 -- 3x HP ZR24w (link)

LostKauz -- HD6950 - 3x 20" Acer G205hv (link) (link)

Lazlonius -- XFX 6950 - 3x Acer 23" (link)

Likespikes69 -- 3x HD6950 - 3x Asus VW246H 24" (link)

takealready -- 2x HD6850 (BIOSTAR VA6855NPG2 and GV-R685OC-1GD) - 3x Envision 17" monitors (link) (link)

fr0st. -- HD6990 - 3x Dell U2312HM (link)

Jeff007245 -- XFX Radeon 7970 Ghz Edition x (Asus Matrix 7970) - 3x Samsung S27A950D (link)

Samurai707 -- HD7970 OC edition - 3x Asus VE228H (link)

wrod7 -- Sapphire HD6950 x2 (xfired) - 3x Asus VE248H 24" LED (link)

rking -- 2x HD6950 xfire - 3x Acer S231HL (link)

Raptorpowa -- Sapphire HD 7950 - 3x Acer S271HLbid Black 27" (link)

roudabout6 -- Sapphire Flex 7950 - Three Acer S21H1L (link)

Scorpion49 -- MSI 7970 OC - 3x Asus VW266 (link)

chuck007otte -- Gigabyte 7970 3GB OC - 1x 27" Samsung 2x Hanns-G26" (link)

[PWN]Schubie -- Asus HD7970 CU2 - 1x Asus PA238Q + 2x PA238QR (link)

Purplz -- 2x HD6970 - 3x Asus VS248H-P (link)

di inferi -- XFX R7950 - 3x Acer S232HL (link)

mrmoo -- MSI 7950 - 3x Asus PA238QR (link)

norules -- HD 6870 - 3x Dell U2412M (link)

Stu-Crossfire -- 3x Sapphire 7970 - 3x Benq 2420 120Hz (link)

KaRLiToS -- Quad xfire - 2x XFX + 2x Powercolor 7970 - 3 x CrossOver 27Q Led-P (link)

hambone96 -- 1x HD6870 - 2x Acer S220HQLAbd 21.5" - 1x Seiki 24" (link)

SkateZilla -- SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7950 OC 3GB - 3x ASUS VS248H-P Black (link)

RJacobs28 -- 2x Asus 7970 DCII - Samsung MD230X3 (link)

Myyu -- 2x Acer S231HL 23" + 1x Acer S230HL 23" - Vapor-X 7950 @ 1100/1350 (link)

ZacMDS -- 3x Samsung Syncmaster 2433BW - 1x Sapphire 7850 OC (link)

King4x4 -- 3x27" Koreans - 4xGigabyte 7950 (link)

ehpexs -- MSI 7950 @ 1050/1350 - 3x Crossover 27Q LED-P (link)

Car17 -- 3x Dell U2212HM - 2x Asus 6850 (link)

highendpcgamer -- 3x Acer P205H - MSI 7970 OC (link)

Recr3ational -- 3x Acer G226HQLBBD - MSI Twin Frozr 7950 (link)

bustacap22 --- 2x MSI R7970 - 3x 24" Viewsonic VX2439 (link)

Obi Wan -- 2x Sapphire HD6970 - 3x Asus 24" VE248 (link)

john1016 -- 2x HD7950 - 3x Dell U2412 (link)

whitesnake1987 -- Club3D HD7870 Eyefinity 6 - 4x Dell U2412M (link)

proboards56 -- Sapphire OC 7970 - 3x Dell U2312HM (link)

Sir Amik Vase -- Sapphire 7970GHz Vapor-X (Crossfire) - 3x 27" Viewsonic VX2770 IPS (link)

dookiebot -- MSI Twin Frozr 7950 - 3x Acer S211HL 21.5" (link)

CoolTonZ -- 3way CFX HD7970, Hanns-G HL249DPB / HL272HPB / HL249DPB (link)

Greenscobie86 -- XFX HD6870 1GB - 2x HP W2207 - 1x HP W2207h (link)

FinalForm7 -- Sapphire Vapor X HD7970 - 3x ASUS VH236H (link)

process -- Gigabyte HD7970Ghz - 2x Asus VN247H 1x Asus VNB247H (link)

binormalkilla -- 2x MSI R7950 Twin Frozr Crossfire - 3x ASUS VS278Q (link)

Buehlar -- 2x ASUS HD-7870-DC2-2GD5-V2 - 3x 3x 23" ASUS VS238H-P (link)

Thernen -- 2x Gigabyte 7970 3GB - 3x 27" Samsung S27C750P (link)

chino1974 --- 2x 23" A.O.C. e2343Fk --- 1x 23" Asus VH238H --- 3x PowerColor PCS+ 7970 Vortex II

KyadCK --- 3x1 Dell U2212HM --- 1x HD7990 + 1x HD7970 Tri-Fire @ 3510x1920

brazilianloser --- 3x1 + 1 --- ASUS VN248-HP x3 --- LG 42" TV x1 --- ASUS R9 290 x1

Ginola --- 3x1 LG IPS235---1x HIS 7970 flashed to 1050ghz edition

inedenimadam --- 2x 7970 --- 3x 23.1" AOC IPS --- @ 6296 x 1152 68hz

Deltacom99 --- 3x Dell S2740l 27" --- 2x HD 7970s

pdasterly --- 3x HP Z23I --- Sapphire 290x xFire @5760x1080

Lanvin --- 3x BenQ XL2420T --- 2x R9 290s

Tyrannocanis --- 3x Acer H6 236HLbid - 2x XFX 7950's

Wrecker66 --- 3x Dell 2414h - Sapphire 3x R9-290

rmcknight36 --- 3x AOC 24" - 2x HD7950

intelfan --- 3x Dell 1708FPB - 6950 Sapphire Flex

nightfox --- quadfire 2x 290x - 2x 290 - 3x 30" @2560x1600

HAN BAO QUAN --- 2x Asus R9-290x DCII - 3x 27" @2560x1440

DividebyZERO --- 4x AMD 290x --- 3x Seiki 39" 4k

vieuxchnock --- 2x XFX Black Edition R9 290 --- 3x Asus VG248QE 24 in. 144 Hz





Spoiler: 5x1 Eyefinity



Daetlus --- 2x HD5870 eye6 - 6x samsung MD230 (link)

XXXfire --- 2x HD6990 - 5x NEC EA231 (link)

Carniflex -- Sapphire 7950 Flex OC - 3x Dell U2311H + 2x Dell U2312HM (link)

AllGamer -- 2x ASUS HD7970 - 6x ASUS VS247H-P (link)

CallsignVega -- 4x HD7970 Crossfire - 5x De-Bezeled 120 Hz Samsung (link)

wermad ---5x1 Eyefinity Dell U2412M + MST Hub --- 4x MSI R7970 Lightning

jason793 --- 3x2 Samsung S27A850D 1 x Gigabyte Windforce HD7970

Elmy --- 5x1 ASUS VG248 --- 2x HD7990 V2

Michelle911 --- 5x1 Samsung --- 2x Saphire Dirt3 Edition HD 6950 --- 3x SyncMaster 24" LED - 1x 40" LED TV -1x 32" a550 LCD TV

jason793 --- 6 x Samsung SA850D - 2x R9 295x2 @ 7680 x 2880


----------



## samfreese

Very nice..Reserved. I'll be getting my setup as soon as my new system is together.


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samfreese* 
Very nice..Reserved. I'll be getting my setup as soon as my new system is together.

sounds good, can't wait to see what people through together!


----------



## Narynan

All right my set up is as follows.

Dell P2210 / Acer P223W \\ Dell P2210

Attachment 126810

Attachment 126811

Attachment 126812

Attachment 126813

Attachment 126814


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Narynan* 
Reserved.

Monitors are on the way.

awesome. ill ad you to the list once u get it setup!


----------



## Andrmgic

Reserved - 5870 is on the way.

Monitors are on the way.. 3x Dell P2310H displays.. should arrive on Tuesday..

Displayport cable is coming from monoprice.. hopefully will arrive on the same day, if not before.


----------



## TotalLamer

Working on getting an Eyefinity setup for myself. I had a trio of Samsung T240s, but I just sold them in order to buy 3 better monitors (T240s are ****ty TN panels with an un-adjustable stand and thick bezels). The first HP LP2475w is on the way now! Just 2 more and a 5870 to go. Think I'll wait for a 2GB 5870 to be released.


----------



## opty165

bump! Just incase some of you dont know about this thread!


----------



## snow cakes

good idea m8, hopefully alot of people from my 5800 series club will join up here


----------



## snow cakes

if you look at the ATI 58xx owners club i made, i put your eyefinity club as a link on the OP


----------



## opty165

Awesome thanks man


----------



## Narynan

I just got the monitors from Dell Outlet for 159 a piece refurbed. However, I would reccomend getting a DP cable before hand. The dells did not come with anything other than a VGA cable and the power cable.

So before work I had to run to frys and get a Display Port cable.

Pics to follow when I get home. But thats not till just after 230AM PST.


----------



## Narynan

Images uploaded.


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Narynan* 
Images uploaded.

added you to the list. Thnx for the pics!


----------



## LightSol

Im reserving a slot. Should be getting my setup in a week or so


----------



## Narynan

So has there been any news when eyefinity and crossfire are going to work?

I would figure they would have to get it running before they release the 5970. That has eyefinity and crossfire, it being a x2 card. So it would be rough geeting that release with only 1/2 the feature set working.


----------



## Nexus6

Reserved. Subscribe.

I have almost everything except the 5970 and the active displayport converter and maybe the case. Not sure what the real length of the 5970 is going to be. Earlier pictures measured it to be 13.5" but there are recent pictures of it being 12.5". If the card is 13.5" long, I need a new case. If its 12.5" long, my current case will suffice.


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Narynan* 
So has there been any news when eyefinity and crossfire are going to work?

I would figure they would have to get it running before they release the 5970. That has eyefinity and crossfire, it being a x2 card. So it would be rough geeting that release with only 1/2 the feature set working.

Well, seeing as how the 4870x2 could use dual monitors with no issues (or at least I hadn't heard of any) I don't think the two GPU cards have the same issues with multiple monitors that true Crossfire does. I would like to think that the same would hold true for Eyefinity, but I haven't heard anything on it.

This is the main reason I want to get away from a multiple GPU setup


----------



## zootielolo

I'm in with 3 dell 3008wfp monitors on a Sapphire 5870.

Pics of setup:

http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/3765/dscn2201.jpg
http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/8384/dscn2202x.jpg
http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/4397/dscn2203.jpg
http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/6052/dscn2204h.jpg


----------



## mitchrapp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zootielolo* 
I'm in with 3 dell 3008wfp monitors on a Sapphire 5870.

Pics of setup:

http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/3765/dscn2201.jpg
http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/8384/dscn2202x.jpg
http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/4397/dscn2203.jpg
http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/6052/dscn2204h.jpg

Those screens are going $1700 a pop, damn. Look nice though.


----------



## Smoka Cola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchrapp* 
Those screens are going $1700 a pop, damn. Look nice though.

Probably why he doesn't have a case LoL, but seriously nice setup man. Waiting on the 5970 so I can grab my 3rd monitor.


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zootielolo* 
I'm in with 3 dell 3008wfp monitors on a Sapphire 5870.

Pics of setup:

http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/3765/dscn2201.jpg
http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/8384/dscn2202x.jpg
http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/4397/dscn2203.jpg
http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/6052/dscn2204h.jpg

Added you to the list. Sorry for the delay in doing so. Great pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## xk1114

This is my system.

My english is so poor,i hope you can understand.

I use 5870 and 3 monitor (DELL U2410 ,PHILIPS 240SW9) build system.

I come here because I have some questions.

Is the Eyefinity resolution only have 1800x800,3072x1280 and 3600x1920 (maximum resolution)?

How can I use other resolution like "5040x1050" or "3840x720"


----------



## zootielolo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchrapp* 
Those screens are going $1700 a pop, damn. Look nice though.

Ya, I definitely did not pay retail on these, I got a pretty good deal on these from a retailer in Santa Rosa, better than the deal Dell last month. I have been trying to get time to put my rig together, but school has kept me from moving at anything faster than a snail's pace. After the monitors came in I had to try it out, and now I have even less time for assembling it as I end up spending the free time I get playing


----------



## Andrmgic

Ordered 3x P2310H monitors from Dell this morning.. with the current deal and a stackable coupon, they came out to $186 each.

Definitely excited to receive them.. also ordered a displayport cable from monoprice.


----------



## krazyatom

Hello guys,
I have MSI 5870, but i do not have 3 monitors yet.
Does anyone have world of warcraft pic that they can show us in eye finity mode?


----------



## rico2001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krazyatom* 
Hello guys,
I have MSI 5870, but i do not have 3 monitors yet.
Does anyone have world of warcraft pic that they can show us in eye finity mode?

No pic, found a vid:


YouTube- ATI HD5870 Eyefinity Test - World of Warcraft





After I get my card, I'm definitely working on get more monitors.


----------



## krazyatom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rico2001* 
No pic, found a vid:
YouTube- ATI HD5870 Eyefinity Test - World of Warcraft

After I get my card, I'm definitely working on get more monitors.

thanks rico









Are you also planning to buy 5870 or upcoming 5890?
I really want to try those eye finity myself, but I am not sure if they're worth it.


----------



## blksnake

_Count me in!_


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blksnake* 
_Count me in!_




































added!


----------



## rico2001

@blksnake

Cool setup.


----------



## Andrmgic

My three P2310H monitors are here.. but I'm still waiting on my displayport cable.

Hopefully tomorrow.. thursday at the latest..


----------



## stixen

Any backlight bleeding issues with your Dell P2310H,Andrmgic?

Thanks.


----------



## Andrmgic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stixen* 
Any backlight bleeding issues with your Dell P2310H,Andrmgic?

Thanks.

No worse than any other cheap LCD I've had.

I'm more concerned with dead pixels than a bit of backlight bleed.. and these don't have any dead pixels.. so I'm pretty happy with them.

They are no good for portrait mode due to poor vertical viewing angle, but they are working great for horizontal.

edit:

Pictures of my setup -



















Edit2: Borderlands - It was dark, my camera isn't that good.. so I apologize for the picture quality-


----------



## stixen

So there is backlight bleeding on these?
And about the contrast and black level? Deep black?


----------



## Andrmgic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stixen* 
So there is backlight bleeding on these?
And about the contrast and black level? Deep black?

These are pretty nice monitors.. I don't notice any backlight bleeding, but I don't stare at black screens that often.. and that would be the only place I noticed it on any monitor.

Setting the desktop to a pure black wallpaper, I can't notice any backlight bleeding.

Contrast seems fine.. text is very crisp, as are the display images themselves. I think the black levels on any LCD are terrible, so I can't really comment on that.


----------



## stixen

Can you take a photo of them on black screen/walppaper and on darkness?

Thanks!

PS: Response time of 5 ms don't bother you in games?


----------



## Andrmgic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stixen* 
Can you take a photo of them on black screen/walppaper and on darkness?

Thanks!

PS: Response time of 5 ms don't bother you in games?

My camera isn't good enough to be an accurate representation of whether or not there is backlight bleed, sorry.

5ms is more than adequate for gaming from my point of view. I haven't observed ghosting on any display since my initial 25ms LCD several years ago.


----------



## stixen

Thanks for the new photos but can you take a photo when the monitor is on a black screen (in darkness always)?


----------



## Andrmgic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stixen* 
Thanks for the new photos but can you take a photo when the monitor is on a black screen (in darkness always)?










I will not. My camera is not good enough in a dark room to take an accurate picture of a monitor, as you can see in the above pictures, it introduces a lot of noise into the picture which would be misleading for the kind of information you're looking for.

If you really need pictures of the monitor, perhaps you can find one in the other hardware section. Let's keep this discussion to Eyefinity as it should be


----------



## ontariotl

A newbie to this site, but you might as well add me to the eyefinty club list. I was using a Sapphire 5870, but just upgraded to a XFX HD5970. Still working out the bugs with fan speed control (fixed) and driver issues (beta 4/5).
I used 3 LG 23" briefly with the active DP/DVI adaptor but upgraded to 3 Dell 2709W. Besides the upgrade in size, going from TN to PVA helped with viewing as well.

Not only am I enjoying eyefinity with games, but all the extra space on the desktop is a godsend.


----------



## opty165

^ added you to the list. Great pics! the first 5970 owner in the Eyefinity club.

Also we finally have a banner from a member of the forum!


----------



## twistid

Can I use the Dell P2210H as my displayport monitor to hook up my 2 acer monitors for eyefinity? What else will I need besides this display port monitor, will I need special cables?

Quote:

Dell P2210H monitor utilizes an efficient two CCFL backlight systems to deliver energy savings. Moreover, it comes with an array of video connectors to meet your various video connectivity requirements including DVI (HDCP) and DisplayPort (DP cable is optional) which delivers no jitter high quality digital image and excellent color uniformity.


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twistid* 
Can I use the Dell P2210H as my displayport monitor to hook up my 2 acer monitors for eyefinity? What else will I need besides this display port monitor, will I need special cables?

you need one display port ready monitor like the dell your suggesting, As well as a displayport cable to plug into the monitor from the graphics card. The other two acer screens can be hooked up via DVI cables. Thats all you need


----------



## twistid

Ok, I gotcha so the displayport cable is the one port on the GPU that looks similar to the HDMI slot then? Then the other two monitors connect to the two DVI slots underneath like normal?


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twistid* 
Ok, I gotcha so the displayport cable is the one port on the GPU that looks similar to the HDMI slot then? Then the other two monitors connect to the two DVI slots underneath like normal?

yes


----------



## Xyro TR1

I want to be a part of this... My sig rig has EyeFinity.

Card: Sapphire 5870

Monitors: 3X Acer V223w (with Single-Link Active DP adapter)

Pics:


----------



## McKie

Add me to the club using ASUS VW266H 25.5 monitors with one active display port adapter.

Computer Specifications

Chassis: Cooler Master HAF 932, air cooled
PSU: 1000W Corsair HX
Processor: Intel Core i7 940 , cooler master V8
Motherboard: ASUS P6T Deluxe
Memory: corsair 6GB DDR3
GPU: 5870 X 2 crossfire
HD: 300GB WD VelociRaptor primary, SG barracuda 1Tb storage
External HD: NexStar3 eSATA Seagate barracuda 1Tb
LCD Display: ASUS VW266H 25.5" X 3 Eyefinity
Speakers: logitech Z-2300 2.1
Keyboard: logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard
Mouse: Razer Mamba
OS: Windows 7 64










people either love it or hate it

Here is my daughter giving Dirt2 a spin


----------



## rico2001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McKie* 
Add me to the club using ASUS VW266H 25.5 monitors with one active display port adapter.

Computer Specifications

Chassis: Cooler Master HAF 932, air cooled
PSU: 1000W Corsair HX
Processor: Intel Core i7 940 , cooler master V8
Motherboard: ASUS P6T Deluxe
Memory: corsair 6GB DDR3
GPU: 5870 X 2 crossfire
HD: 300GB WD VelociRaptor primary, SG barracuda 1Tb storage
External HD: NexStar3 eSATA Seagate barracuda 1Tb
LCD Display: ASUS VW266H 25.5" X 3 Eyefinity
Speakers: logitech Z-2300 2.1
Keyboard: logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard
Mouse: Razer Mamba
OS: Windows 7 64










people either love it or hate it

Here is my daughter giving Dirt2 a spin

Sweet setup man and I love it. Surround gaming is a great experience.


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McKie* 
Add me to the club using ASUS VW266H 25.5 monitors with one active display port adapter.

Computer Specifications

Chassis: Cooler Master HAF 932, air cooled
PSU: 1000W Corsair HX
Processor: Intel Core i7 940 , cooler master V8
Motherboard: ASUS P6T Deluxe
Memory: corsair 6GB DDR3
GPU: 5870 X 2 crossfire
HD: 300GB WD VelociRaptor primary, SG barracuda 1Tb storage
External HD: NexStar3 eSATA Seagate barracuda 1Tb
LCD Display: ASUS VW266H 25.5" X 3 Eyefinity
Speakers: logitech Z-2300 2.1
Keyboard: logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard
Mouse: Razer Mamba
OS: Windows 7 64










people either love it or hate it

Here is my daughter giving Dirt2 a spin

You have two 5870's in crossfire? and your eyefinity setup works? I didn't knwo they enabled that feature yet


----------



## McKie

No , I just copied and pasted my specs. I had it in crossfire before the eyefinity setup. Now the other card just sits there useless. unless I disable Eyefinity.

So, yeah, right now crossfire is disabled. and I'm anticipating a driver that will support 2 X 5870's


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McKie* 
No , I just copied and pasted my specs. I had it in crossfire before the eyefinity setup. Now the other card just sits there useless. unless I disable Eyefinity.

So, yeah, right now crossfire is disabled. and I'm anticipating a driver that will support 2 X 5870's

You know u can fill in ur system specs in the user CP. Just go to edit syetms


----------



## McKie

Thanks , I know I just haven't had a lot of time to do it yet. been dealing with an issue with my set up


----------



## Infrabasse

I heard Eyefinity was stuck on native resolutions, do you guys know if that's fixed yet ?


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infrabasse* 
I heard Eyefinity was stuck on native resolutions, do you guys know if that's fixed yet ?

Stuck on native? how do u mean?


----------



## Infrabasse

I mean that you cannot activate eyefinity in resolutions lower that your LCD's native.
Is that now possible?


----------



## GRPace

Just got my 5870 today and all I have to say is wow.

I have a Samsung 32" 1080p
and a Vizio 32" 1080p
and borrowed a 21.5" 1080p

Just wanted to confirm with you guys the $20

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2

does indeed work.


----------



## Narynan

Nope. This is a passive adapter. It will not work. Pretty much you are looking for one with a usb adapter.


----------



## Infrabasse

He says he has one, and tested it functional in an eyefinity setup ...
The specs mention a built in DAC chip so I guess that makes it active?


----------



## GOTFrog

Dreaming of the day my wife let's me do it.

wife: do you need it?
me : yes
wife: why?
me: .......
wife: hell no


----------



## Gillos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Dreaming of the day my wife let's me do it.

wife: do you need it?
me : yes
wife: why?
me: .......
wife: hell no

...

me: wha wha? What a horrible dream!
girlfriend: What were you dreaming of?
me: nothing... how about a little something something before work?
girlfriend: sure! then later can I play Sims 3 on the eyefinity setup?
me: I guess... man, am I hungry!
girlfriend: want a samach?
me: Would you? Thanks! Love ya!

.


----------



## Pillz Here

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zootielolo* 
I'm in with 3 dell 3008wfp monitors on a Sapphire 5870.

Pics of setup:

http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/3765/dscn2201.jpg
http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/8384/dscn2202x.jpg
http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/4397/dscn2203.jpg
http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/6052/dscn2204h.jpg

Nice setup but holy crap....how can you stand all those wires?









I'm too neat...that would bother me bad.


----------



## candyapple

does anyone know where can I find this wallpaper?










I'll be setting up my own eyefinity setup soon and I would like use this wallpaper for my setup. Can someone please point me where can I find this wallpaper? Thank you


----------



## Infrabasse

there
http://p-i-a-n-o-m-a-n.deviantart.co...o-SF-137737411


----------



## candyapple

wow thank you so much for the help infrabasses







+rep!


----------



## Infrabasse

you're welcome


----------



## trn

Tagged for Tuesday when I get my XFX 5870 back from RMA







. I have 3 Dell P2310Hs.


----------



## Infrabasse

You guys should try serenescreen 3D fish screensaver on your eyefinity setups.
It's able to use the desktop resolution and thus span an awesome looking fishtank accross all 3 monitors.
It wouldn't span on extended desktops where the windows taskbar sits only on the primary monitor...

I'd love to see that actually running.

I remembered this screensaver when googling 5040x1050 pictures in google image and stumbled on THIS


----------



## dual

My Sapphire 5970 OC edition in eyefinity








Monitors:
1 flatron W2254TQ LG, 1 flatron W2242TQ LG, 1 Flatron Wide LG


----------



## aph

I did 3 in portait mode for a better aspect ratio.

Left: 2408WFP
Middle and Right: 2407WFP-HC
Resolution: *3600x1920*
Total measurements: 44"x22" (*50"* diagonal)
Approx. aspect ratio: 1.875:1 (great for Blu-ray since most are 1.85:1)










I also recorded a short video of COD4 gameplay I can upload to YouTube if anyone is interested.


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aph*


I did 3 in portait mode for a better aspect ratio.

Left: 2408WFP
Middle and Right: 2407WFP-HC
Resolution: *3600x1920*
Total measurements: 44"x22" (*50"* diagonal)
Approx. aspect ratio: 1.875:1 (great for Blu-ray since most are 1.85:1)










I also recorded a short video of COD4 gameplay I can upload to YouTube if anyone is interested.


Thats a sweet setup, what sort of FPS during COD4?


----------



## aph

Didnt turn on the FPS counter because it was very smooth on the highest settings (no AA since it was such a high res.) I'll upload the video to YouTube.


----------



## Infrabasse

Samsung and ATI unveiled the Samsung MD230
The ref and picture makes you think these are 23" but the article mentions 2560x1600 resolution ??

http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/08/s...lays-for-wide/


----------



## Shadowclock

I am not sure if you are all interested in regards to eyefinity with your current monitors and not wanting to fork out $100 for a powered Displayport but I found this little gem for ~$20. Will be testing it out in the coming weeks when I get my monitors. The reviews state that it works with eyefinity and the site has a 5 start resellerrating from ~5000 reviewers.

Displayport Adapter

May want to add it to OP.


----------



## aph

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shadowclock*


I am not sure if you are all interested in regards to eyefinity with your current monitors and not wanting to fork out $100 for a powered Displayport but I found this little gem for ~$20. Will be testing it out in the coming weeks when I get my monitors. The reviews state that it works with eyefinity and the site has a 5 start resellerrating from ~5000 reviewers.

Displayport Adapter

May want to add it to OP.


Yikes, VGA? Hooking up 1600x1200 or greater to VGA results in massive ghosting, really not usable in my opinion. Is there a DVI version for $20? That would be awesome.


----------



## grunion

I'll ask here also, does gpu-z hard lock your systems?


----------



## aph

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


Samsung and ATI unveiled the Samsung MD230
The ref and picture makes you think these are 23" but the article mentions 2560x1600 resolution ??

http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/08/s...lays-for-wide/


Holy crap.







That's the same resolution as Dell's 30" screen. At $500 a monitor that's not too much a premium to pay for an ultra thin bezel, either.


----------



## Infrabasse

Yeah, that can't be right.
Pretty sure they messed up their numbers. I dont see how they could fit that resolution on what looks like 16:9 aspect ratio monitors.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

DUnn dunn dunnnnnnn...

... eyefinity don't work with new high 2048x1152 resolution samsungs. It reverts to 5760x1080, but monitor incompatible.

Gota take a loss on this


----------



## windfire

AH! I found this thread!

May I humbly ask: when you guys use 3 monitors to play games (especially 3D) with a 5870/5970 eyefinity, what sort of framerates do you get? Please say which games and what quality (high? medium? low?). Thanks!!


----------



## trn

3 Dell 2310H's running on a 5870.


----------



## opty165

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trn*


3 Dell 2310H's running on a 5870. 










Added! nice setup


----------



## JorgyBaby

Nice thread. I'm strongly considering an eyefinity set-up with 3 of my current monitors, although I will only be able to afford a single 5850 at the moment. I will have ~Â£520 after my 4890's are gone. I'll probably do this in around a months time.

2 x Monitors in sig rig = ~Â£300
1 x 5850 = ~Â£200

Then I'll scrape a little more for a DP - DVI active adapter. Do you guys think its worth it, I really like the idea of gaming on triple monitors, aswell as the extra desktop space.









I'll probably be able to pick up another 5850 in the future but not until at least 6 months time. Even then, It's not guaranteed after the next 6 months, just depends if i can get some money together.

What you guys think? Should I be ok with a single 5850? Should I get a 5870+ now and get the monitors in 6+ months?

Thanks, Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## JorgyBaby

Bump for the cool kids with 3 monitors


----------



## mcgrunt42

can't wait for my 5970 to get here, now only if i could find a good wall mount that will hold 3 22" lcd's with complete adjustability...


----------



## Infrabasse

Just splashed out for 3 Dell IPS panels (U2410) and an ASUS 5870








Will upgrade to xfire and i7 later this year

This is gonna be awesome









No pics yet, panels are in the post and I still need to get a new desk, the one I have is highly inadequate @ 80cm wide


----------



## Xyro TR1

^ Very nice! Congrats!

My EyeFinity setup is slow







I need another 5870...


----------



## adebisi

Will ATI ever support Eyefinity with crossfire?


----------



## Infrabasse

I believe it is supported since the january driver ?


----------



## Thundergod989

I have dual 30" setup at 2560x1600 but a triple setup would be too much desk real estate. Might consider it for a test though







I have 4x30" at my disposal.

nothing as nice as this though...


----------



## adebisi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*


^ Very nice! Congrats!

My EyeFinity setup is slow







I need another 5870...


So does a single 5870 not run say dirt 2 in dx11 mode well in eyefinity?


----------



## Polska

Question for you eyefinity fanatics







. Does having a 6 monitor setup with ultra high resolution really have a practical impact. What I mean is, when I play an HD game at 1080p on my HD tv, it already looks stunning. Do you really get to see the benefit of that ultra high resolution. Has anyone actuallly seen a 6 screen setup in action compared to an HD tv. Just curious. I am excited for the technology also, just wondering.


----------



## Infrabasse

Do you guys know if the ASUS 5870 comes bundled with a mini DP to DP cable?
I just received my u2410 monitors but they only come with DP DP cables :/
Will go pickup the 5870 tonight, I wanna know if I should drop in the shop beforehand.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


Do you guys know if the ASUS 5870 comes bundled with a mini DP to DP cable?
I just received my u2410 monitors but they only come with DP DP cables :/
Will go pickup the 5870 tonight, I wanna know if I should drop in the shop beforehand.


No, it doesn't come with any display port cables.

I bought an Asus 5870 two weeks ago, but opted to wait for a 5970 or a non reference Asus 5870 like the Matrix Asus 5870 2gb card, so I returned the 5870.


----------



## mcgrunt42

Thundergod989 said:


> I have dual 30" setup at 2560x1600 but a triple setup would be too much desk real estate. Might consider it for a test though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4x30" at my disposal.
> 
> nothing as nice as this though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> can you point me to the source where you got this image, i would love to see the stand there using for that setup. THanks


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adebisi*


So does a single 5870 not run say dirt 2 in dx11 mode well in eyefinity?


Haven't really tried. I've only run source games (which run perfectly), Crysis (which is slow), and WoW (which is slow).


----------



## Thundergod989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcgrunt42*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thundergod989*


I have dual 30" setup at 2560x1600 but a triple setup would be too much desk real estate. Might consider it for a test though







I have 4x30" at my disposal.

nothing as nice as this though...











can you point me to the source where you got this image, i would love to see the stand there using for that setup. THanks


http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/08/s...lays-for-wide/


----------



## Bradey

me 








3 19" diamond digital(1280x1024)

edit: sapphire 5770


----------



## Infrabasse

You guys might like this wallpaper website
It has a bunch of free triple monitor wallpapers, and a ton more if you get the yearly subscription


----------



## adebisi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infrabasse* 
You guys might like this wallpaper website
It has a bunch of free triple monitor wallpapers, and a ton more if you get the yearly subscription

Some nice free ones on there, anyone else know of a site like this?


----------



## Infrabasse

76 triple 24" wallpapers I gathered or made from slightly smaller wallpapers or larger images
http://img713.imageshack.us/g/estany...5760x1200.jpg/

I archived the collection and uploaded it here
it's 242Mo

I also just found this website that holds a few large wallpapers.
http://wallpaper.ascii.jp
With a bit of work they could be converted into 5760x1200

Enjoy


----------



## Infrabasse

Count me in, I got my 3x 24" Dell and my EAH5870
I'm still missing a mini DP to DP cable though, lol I'm raging so hard.

It's ordered but they're not being very quick


----------



## Thran

Well finally got pictures of my setup using 3 Samsung syncmasters p2350 and a Sapphire 5870


















Have not had any problems with my setup since I changed to an acrylic case and everything has been running great on max with the 3 monitors







.


----------



## opty165

Sorry for the lack of updates guys. life outside the internet has been busy lol. I will have the updated list later on today


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *opty165* 
sorry for the lack of updates guys. Life outside the internet has been busy lol. I will have the updated list later on today

LIFE OUTSIDE INTERNET
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
that does not compute
lol


----------



## 00Smurf

I would like to be with the cool kids now.







3 24" lg w2486l LED


----------



## Infrabasse

This is an old picture where I was still sporting Q6600 + 1x 5870


----------



## opty165

OP updated! Nice setup guys









Still waiting for the first person to get 6 monitor eyefinity


----------



## Thran

I've got 5 monitors but I don't see myself doing it haha. 6 mini dp converters equals one really nice monitor.


----------



## McKie

I noticed you don't have my brand listed. I must of forgot to specify it.

Sapphireâ€™s Vapor-X in crossfire


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McKie* 
I noticed you don't have my brand listed. I must of forgot to specify it.

Sapphireâ€™s Vapor-X in crossfire

updated!

Also to everyone else, please specify if you are running crossfire or not. Thanks


----------



## McKie

Thanks, opty165

Just bought a triple monitor stand. link


----------



## 00Smurf

Reference sapphire 5870's in x-fire. I tried the vapor-x's but they ran hotter compared to my reference cards.


----------



## McKie

I had the standard sapphire 5870's. Then got the vapor X's . I seen maybe a 2 degree Celsius drop . so there wasn't much of a difference in cooling to speak of. but the fan ran much quieter


----------



## Thran

Ive yet to find out what people are talking about the fan being loud I have NEVER had it go above 30% speed it doesn't matter what I do I can leave it on for 24 hours with a game running and it being 65c max and still have never had the fan increase on me.

I should be grateful but I kind of worried if its a problem with my card haha but I've never had it get hot enough to even test if it wasn't working or not.


----------



## McKie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thran* 
Ive yet to find out what people are talking about the fan being loud

I never said the other cards fan was loud . I said the vapor x was quieter than the other card.

Two different cards, to different fans, two different noise levels. Just because one fan is quieter doesn't automatically make the other loud. just means there not the same noise levels.


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McKie* 
Thanks, opty165

Just bought a triple monitor stand. link

Damn im jealous....

How much did that run ya? If its at the right price i think i might invest in one


----------



## McKie

$301.95 usd


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McKie* 
$301.95 usd

oh... nvm... lol I think i can just build my own for $40


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McKie* 
I had the standard sapphire 5870's. Then got the vapor X's . I seen maybe a 2 degree Celsius drop . so there wasn't much of a difference in cooling to speak of. but the fan ran much quieter

thats crazy, my rev 2. ran 7-10C hotter than my reference cards.


----------



## nist7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adebisi* 
Some nice free ones on there, anyone else know of a site like this?

here's a great wallpaper website that I really like: www.interfacelift.com

Really top notch photos with very good organization system (lots of res for each photo, dual/triple screen, etc.)

When I win the lottery I will be sure to join this club!









a bit off-topic, but I assume you can run Eyefinity with CrossFire now?


----------



## Infrabasse

indeed you can


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *infrabasse* 
indeed you can









yay


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nist7* 
here's a great wallpaper website that I really like: www.interfacelift.com

Really top notch photos with very good organization system (lots of res for each photo, dual/triple screen, etc.)

When I win the lottery I will be sure to join this club!









a bit off-topic, but I assume you can run Eyefinity with CrossFire now?

why the lottery?
i got 3 2nd hand monitors for $60 all together and made a stand for $4


----------



## 00Smurf

In case anyone plays, Eyefinity does work for Star Trek Online, I had to turn AA down to 2x, but everything else is maxed out. At my slowest I get 35-40 fps, asteroid fields are the worst.


----------



## foothead

Time for something different.










Two eMachines 211H 21.5 inch monitors driven by an XFX HD 5770 1GB.

On a separate rig, until I get an EF compatible card for my three Hanns G HG281DPBs.


----------



## 00Smurf

Some vid's of it doing its thing.


http://s538.photobucket.com/albums/...uter room/?action=view&current=0219000650.flv" target="_blank">








http://s538.photobucket.com/albums/...uter room/?action=view&current=0219000650.flv" target="_blank">










http://s538.photobucket.com/albums/...uter room/?action=view&current=0219000650.flv" target="_blank">









*Right-Click and Select "Play" to start movie.

?file=http://s538.photobucket.com/albums/ff348/viperns/overclock/Computer%20room/0219000650.flv">


http://s538.photobucket.com/albums/...uter room/?action=view&current=0219000731.flv" target="_blank">








http://s538.photobucket.com/albums/...uter room/?action=view&current=0219000731.flv" target="_blank">










http://s538.photobucket.com/albums/...uter room/?action=view&current=0219000731.flv" target="_blank">









*Right-Click and Select "Play" to start movie.

?file=http://s538.photobucket.com/albums/ff348/viperns/overclock/Computer%20room/0219000731.flv">


http://s538.photobucket.com/albums/...uter room/?action=view&current=0222000311.flv" target="_blank">








http://s538.photobucket.com/albums/...uter room/?action=view&current=0222000311.flv" target="_blank">










http://s538.photobucket.com/albums/...uter room/?action=view&current=0222000311.flv" target="_blank">









*Right-Click and Select "Play" to start movie.

?file=http://s538.photobucket.com/albums/ff348/viperns/overclock/Computer%20room/0222000311.flv">

Does anyone have problems getting world in conflict to work in DX10 mode with eyefinity. It boots fine but crashes to desktop in eyefinity mode. I can play in dx10 at 1920x1080 but not 5760x1080. But dx9 mode works fine in 5760x1080.


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

Damm so close to Eyefinity...Crossfire ...........and loss of my mind whats a gamer to do? I have Three screens Two 5770's and still cant get either to work due to lack of parts to hook it all up. Waiting for the active converter and the crossfire bridge


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ev1l_HAF* 
Damm so close to Eyefinity...Crossfire ...........and loss of my mind whats a gamer to do? I have Three screens Two 5770's and still cant get either to work due to lack of parts to hook it all up. Waiting for the active converter and the crossfire bridge

i just replaced my display port to RGB with an active converter, the active converter is so much better.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
i just replaced my display port to RGB with an active converter, the active converter is so much better.

i don't think that the 19 will have much of a difference between the converters


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
i don't think that the 19 will have much of a difference between the converters

Picture quality is noticeably different as well as, lots of flickering with the rgb converter. There is no flicker with the active one.

STO Fun:


----------



## heyya

Nice setups


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *00Smurf*


Picture quality is noticeably different as well as, lots of flickering with the rgb converter. There is no flicker with the active one.

STO Fun:



Try this site for upping huge shots.


----------



## 00Smurf

http://www.closr.it/show/L47lcyhxCqB

Like that?


----------



## Bradey

hi,
i want two of theese
http://gizmodo.com/341413/alienware-...another-planet


----------



## Infrabasse

on top of one another?
That's not gonna work, you're gonna need either 3 or 9 if you don't want a "crosshair in a bezel" issue









Hehe those Eyefinity 6 video cards aren't even out that we're already contemplating 9 outputs









Edit: that thing was supposed to hit the shelves in Q2 2008, I'm not sure it's even been released yet, has it?
Edit 2: Nevermind, It's nowhere to be found on alienware's website but it's being sold by ostendotech for the tiny price of $6499. At this price it's delivered for free and installed by a man in white glove - how kind of them.


----------



## 00Smurf

thats bad ass.


----------



## adebisi

this is my setup

(I wish!)

  
 YouTube- Car racing on 3 CRVDs


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adebisi* 
this is my setup

(I wish!)

YouTube- Car racing on 3 CRVDs

WOW! I was actually wondering when someone was going to do that! Damn if only....


----------



## foothead

What are dimensions on those?

They look shorter than my 28 inch monitors.

EDIT: Looks like I get to go on the list twice. My Sapphire 1GB 5750 is coming tonight, idk when the DAC is getting here, and I already have three Hanns G HG281DPBs.

How many games actually support EF? In my experience, most don't. Looks like I am gonna put a reversed KVM switch so I can use my 4870 x2 on the games that don't.


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foothead* 
What are dimensions on those?

They look shorter than my 28 inch monitors.

EDIT: Looks like I get to go on the list twice. My Sapphire 1GB 5750 is coming tonight, idk when the DAC is getting here, and I already have three Hanns G HG281DPBs.

How many games actually support EF? In my experience, most don't. Looks like I am gonna put a reversed KVM switch so I can use my 4870 x2 on the games that don't.

So far there's quit a few games that do well with eyefinity. Some need to be tweaked for the ultr-widescreen res, but that can be done with the widescreen fixer. A good place to go and find out about games that support it is the wide screen gaming forum.


----------



## foothead

The only ones I have that seem to like it are Flight sims (I have a couple), Crysis Warhead, L4D 1 & 2, and Call of Juarez.

On the other hand, I have an entire Tigerdirect shipping box full of games that don't like it.


----------



## foothead

I got my DAC today.










I INC iF281D/Hanns G HG281D\\I INC iF281D

Currently Driven by a Sapphire HD 5750 1GB with the monoprice DAC. I will upload better pics later on when I can find my memory card.

EDIT: On the right is an ASUS 15.6 inch monitor in portrait mode. Driven by HD 4870 x2 (overkill much?)
I also have the 4870 x2 plugged into the HDMI on the middle monitor for non-EF games.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foothead* 
I also have the 4870 x2 plugged into the HDMI on the middle monitor for non-EF games.

So whenever you play a non EF game you have to go in CCC and change your primary monitor?
If the profiles were handled better you could painlessly load a different one and run through the 5870 in dx11.
Assuming the profiles will be handled better in the future driver batch, I'd sell that 4870x2 and get either a 2nd 5870 for xfire or a low end, low power card that'd just handle the side monitor.
Although in xfire you'd loose the 4th :/

hmmm you need an eyefinity 6


----------



## foothead

Where are you getting 5870? I have a 5750 for now.

I really can't sell the thing because its waterblocked, and nobody seems to want a waterblocked one. I still have the stock cooler, but I would have to sell the card really cheap with that.

btw I have plenty of cards for the side monitor. See my sig.


----------



## Infrabasse

oops my bad
How's that 5750 handling your evefinity gaming? Is it possible to xfire the 4870x2 with it and still enjoy eyefinity in dx10 ?


----------



## foothead

No haha.

It does OK. I can't max stuff like I used to, but it's held up in the few games I tried on it.

I wonder if 2 5970's could max X-plane 9 at 5760x1200. That'd be awesome. Doubt it though. It lags horribly in big cities on my 4870 x2 at max on a single lcd.


----------



## Bradey

lookie lookie
me want
http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/08/o...play-games-on/


----------



## McKie

Lame, The graphics look horrendous.

Quote:

P.S.- Yes, the CRVD still has the same weak 2880 x 900 resolution, but Ostendo tells us they're working on something with more pixels for the future. Just don't make us wait another three years, okay?
At that price they can wait as long as they want. actually I cant believe there still showing that thing. Its been unchanged sense 2008.

I mean, I like the whole concept,and it would be cool to have it wrapped around you like that , but at $6,499. per screen. No thanks. and the resolution 2880 x 900. ????


----------



## foothead

Does anyone know what the EF6 is gonna cost?

I might get three more monitors this summer for uber awesomeness.


----------



## Bradey

they should of just made it so running to in crossfire would give 6 screens


----------



## foothead

You realize that it requires high end server hardware to sync the frames like that?

They were only able to do that 24 screen setup because there were four separate instances of X Plane running, one on each card. If you watch the video closely, the top left quadrant reacts faster than the other 3.


----------



## mitchbowman

Hi I'm new to overclock.net but saw this this thread and got straight on to it.
Took a while but got the photo up but here.
The system is the same as my sig


----------



## opty165

OP updated! We're doing good!


----------



## foothead

Is there ANY possible way to make EF work in Windows XP?

Vista = FAIL on my computer.

How come my two monitor eyefinity isn't in the OP? That's a completely different system than the three monitor one.


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foothead* 
Is there ANY possible way to make EF work in Windows XP?

Vista = FAIL on my computer.

How come my two monitor eyefinity isn't in the OP? That's a completely different system than the three monitor one.

EDIT: nvm. I must of missed you're other post. Updating it now.


----------



## yang88she

please add me, will post pics in a few...now I have to save up for a 3rd monitor


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yang88she* 
please add me, will post pics in a few...now I have to save up for a 3rd monitor

make sure to list what monitors you use, as well as if you have crossfire or not and which brand of card


----------



## yang88she

2x Dell 3007 wfp-HC
Diamond 5970

hopefully have a 3rd 30" Dell sometime in the future...


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yang88she* 
2x Dell 3007 wfp-HC
Diamond 5970

hopefully have a 3rd 30" Dell sometime in the future...










added!


----------



## Tech-Boy

I hope to join in on the fun soon and have a question. The main reason I have been waiting out is because I wanted crossfire support I heard through youtube that the drivers for that are now out. Is this true? And does it mean, for example: if I have two 5770's in crossfire that I can use 2 dvi plugs from one and 1 from the other, so that I don't have to use display port??? See I haven't pulled the trigger on eyefinity because I don't want to spend $100 on a display port to dvi adapter.


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy* 
I hope to join in on the fun soon and have a question. The main reason I have been waiting out is because I wanted crossfire support I heard through youtube that the drivers for that are now out. Is this true? And does it mean, for example: if I have two 5770's in crossfire that I can use 2 dvi plugs from one and 1 from the other, so that I don't have to use display port??? See I haven't pulled the trigger on eyefinity because I don't want to spend $100 on a display port to dvi adapter.

sorry, but that will not work

crossfire will be enabled, but all your lcds will need to be connected to the main card, i believe another member even tried disabling crossfire and he wsa not able to run any lcds off the 2nd card

to run eyefinity, the display port will have to be used, regardless of multiple gpus etc.


----------



## McKie

Quote:

Originally Posted by Tech-Boy View Post
I hope to join in on the fun soon and have a question. The main reason I have been waiting out is because I wanted crossfire support I heard through youtube that the drivers for that are now out. Is this true? And does it mean, for example: if I have two 5770's in crossfire that I can use 2 dvi plugs from one and 1 from the other, so that I don't have to use display port??? See I haven't pulled the trigger on eyefinity because I don't want to spend $100 on a display port to dvi adapter.

No , there is no way to avoid needing the displayport , Either you get the DP active adapter or you get a monitor with Native DP. Crossfire is supported


----------



## McKie

Here check this link out .


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McKie* 
No , there is no way to avoid needing the displayport , Either you get the DP active adapter or you get a monitor with Native DP. Crossfire is supported

Ok, I guess I will just have to get an adapter. By the way is this a hardware or software limitation, to not being able to use the ports on the second card? Thanks for your help


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy* 
Ok, I guess I will just have to get an adapter. By the way is this a hardware or software limitation, to not being able to use the ports on the second card? Thanks for your help

Not having been able to build a 3rd DVI was a hardware limitation (and cost reduction)

I'm not sure about the crossfire eyefinity part though, I'd expect it to be possible to manage through software but that would probably need quite some reworking of the eyefinity and crossfire code. Probably not their priority right now. Nvidia will allow it, actually that's gonna be nvidia's only option.

Oh By the way, you don't have to fork out $100 on an active adapter, there has been a $20 one tested functional for eyefinity, do some research.


----------



## Bradey

i got one($20 dp converter)
it is a bit red but it still works wonders


----------



## Andy.Yung

Hey guys, just wanted to post up my Eyefinity setup thats recently been working since putting together this new machine. This is much better then my Matrox TH2GD

(3) 23" Dell Professional P2310H
(1) XFX 5850 Black Edition


----------



## adebisi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
i got one($20 dp converter)
it is a bit red but it still works wonders

A bit red? Like the monitor is not working?


----------



## not available

so does anyone have any AVP in eyefinity? i REALLY want to see that. im thinking of getting an eyefinity setup becuz of AVP.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adebisi* 
A bit red? Like the monitor is not working?

when the 10.3 drivers i could adjust the red to fix it


----------



## Infrabasse

I've been running 10.3 preview for like 2 weeks now, it's got all the promised features for 10.3 final and is pretty much rock stable ...


----------



## adebisi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
i got one($20 dp converter)
it is a bit red but it still works wonders

Where did you get the active adapter from?


----------



## yang88she

monoprice.com?


----------



## Bradey

ebay
this is the one i got
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...EOIBSA:US:1123


----------



## ericeod

I'm excited! I just picked up my second ASUS 5850 last week, then today picked up my 3rd ASUS 25.5" LCD and the rediculously overpriced Active DisplayPort. I will post pics next week when the parts come in!


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericeod* 
I'm excited! I just picked up my second ASUS 5850 last week, then today picked up my 3rd ASUS 25.5" LCD and the rediculously overpriced Active DisplayPort. I will post pics next week when the parts come in!

lol







why would you buy that? mine was 29.99

3840x1024 here









eyefinity changed the way i drive in real life. Im only 16, but DIRT 2 changed the way use my mirrors.

My Viewsonic i got from my parents 4 years ago, the NEC i traded my brother a 20" samsung for and the BenQ i got for $65 from swapshop used up my street, it's awesome.

EDIT: all the info is in my sig, and this is a picture i took like a month ago, right after i got it.
And this is me one my snowmobile, i just thought i'd add that


----------



## adebisi

is the dell adaptor the same as the sapphire ones? In fact all the manufacturers look the same on this product?


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
lol







why would you buy that? mine was 29.99

3840x1024 here










because he got one to dvi that looks really good
i have a $20 one but when you are using a res of 26xx by whatever
the active one looks better


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
because he got one to dvi that looks really good
i have a $20 one but when you are using a res of 26xx by whatever
the active one looks better

Exactly. I did not want a displayport to vga, I wanted the displayport to DVI.

I had to get this one:


----------



## adebisi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericeod* 
Exactly. I did not want a mini port to vga, I wanted the mini port to DVI.

I had to get this one:









is that mini port?


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adebisi* 
is that mini port?

Sorry, I meant "DisplayPort"

Edit: So I decided going 5850 CF and Eyefinity was too expensive, so I sold one of the 5850s. Here is a pic of my setup:

3 x 26" ASUS LCDs:


----------



## R1P5AW

Count me in!

3 x Dell 22" 1080P s2209w
Sapphire HD 5850
Active DP adapter (from Dell)


----------



## Bradey

nice


----------



## opty165

OP updated! Sweet setup's guys! Interesting to see the variety


----------



## R1P5AW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *opty165* 
OP updated! Sweet setup's guys! Interesting to see the variety

Awesome! Just purchased an ASUS 5870 for a better experience


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericeod* 
Sorry, I meant "DisplayPort"

Edit: So I decided going 5850 CF and Eyefinity was too expensive, so I sold one of the 5850s. Here is a pic of my setup:

3 x 26" ASUS LCDs:










I've been looking for your pic, to see what mine will look like in the future. I had a chance to complete the triangle but unless it's for gaming, didn't seem like a good investment for school.

Don't forget to gloat and tell us how awesome it is.


----------



## Chranny

Got 2 Dell P2210H coming next week. :> Will post here again or poke you opty165 to be added.


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chranny* 
Got 2 Dell P2210H coming next week. :> Will post here again or poke you opty165 to be added.









Awsome, looking forward to seeing you're setup!


----------



## Morpheus562

hey guys, I have a question? I just got my Diamond 5970 a couple days ago, and I was curious wat kind of monitors would be good to do eyefinity? Im currently using a ACer H243H Monitor, 2ms Response, 1920x1080, 40,000 Contrast. Could I just buy 2 more of these monitors? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Oh BTW when I get my monitors if its ok, can you add me to the club???


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Morpheus562* 
hey guys, I have a question? I just got my Diamond 5970 a couple days ago, and I was curious wat kind of monitors would be good to do eyefinity? Im currently using a ACer H243H Monitor, 2ms Response, 1920x1080, 40,000 Contrast. Could I just buy 2 more of these monitors? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Oh BTW when I get my monitors if its ok, can you add me to the club???

To answer you're question, you need to have atleast one monitor with a Display port on it in order to use Eyefinity. You could alternatively get two more of the same monitor's and then get the Active Display port adapter.

Once you do get you're Eyefinity up and and running, just follow the outlines in the OP as to what info to provide as well as a picture and i'll add you to the list!

I hope that answered you're question for you


----------



## foothead

I might get another HG281DPB when I get my tax return. I would just get another iF281D, but I am OCD and am willing to pay extra for symmetry.

What happened to the EF6? I saw it go up on a total of two websites, and it sold out in 20 minutes on both. Plus it was like $600. This can't be right?


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foothead* 
I might get another HG281DPB when I get my tax return. I would just get another iF281D, but I am OCD and am willing to pay extra for symmetry.

What happened to the EF6? I saw it go up on a total of two websites, and it sold out in 20 minutes on both. Plus it was like $600. This can't be right?

Are you implying it should be more or less? bc IMO it should be less lol


----------



## foothead

I think $500 is reasonable.

I really want a 5850 EF6 for ~$400 though.


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foothead* 
I think $500 is reasonable.

I really want a 5850 EF6 for ~$400 though.

as long as they eventually let you hook up 6 monitors in a 5870 crossfireX config then i'll be happy









I plan on getting another 5870 anyway, and it would be great to have the option to go 6 screens with that config. That way I can buy a screen here and there until I reach 6!


----------



## foothead

Well, seeing that they alternate frame renderings, with mirrored vram, it isn't exactly easy to do. I don't even know if its possible through hardware, which is what ATI needs to do.


----------



## elementskater706

My setup is a 5870 with a Dell P2210 - Acer Acer X263Wb - Westinghouse 22".

Three different brands of monitors, but it works. I have the Acer 25.5" in the center and the 22's on the sides. I'm loving it so far.


----------



## foothead

Hey, we should be keeping track of games that do and don't support eyefinity, and FOV tweaks.

These work.
Call of Juarez
Crysis
Far cry2
Hawx
Left 4 dead I and II, but FOV is screwed up
X plane 9


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foothead* 
Hey, we should be keeping track of games that do and don't support eyefinity, and FOV tweaks.

These work.
Call of Juarez
Crysis
Far cry2
Hawx
Left 4 dead I and II, but FOV is screwed up
X plane 9

crysis will not stretch across all 3 screens for me how did you get it to work?


----------



## foothead

Worked out of the box for me.


YouTube- ATI Eyefinity with Crysis (Part of a Guru3D article)





Crysis Warhead too.

EDIT: OP, if you don't want to keep track of games, let me know, and I will create a thread for it. I jus thought it would be nice to have it with the eyefinity club because most eyefinity users on this forum will post here at least once.


----------



## Chranny

Screens have just entered the door. :> Will set it up and post pics later.


----------



## R1P5AW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chranny* 
Screens have just entered the door. :> Will set it up and post pics later.


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foothead* 
Worked out of the box for me.

YouTube- ATI Eyefinity with Crysis (Part of a Guru3D article)

Crysis Warhead too.

EDIT: OP, if you don't want to keep track of games, let me know, and I will create a thread for it. I jus thought it would be nice to have it with the eyefinity club because most eyefinity users on this forum will post here at least once.

I think we should keep track of games, plus benchies for the various resolutions we run. Might help others.

Can anyone tell me what they are getting for BF:Bc2 fps @ [email protected]

Here is my thread:
http://www.overclock.net/ati-drivers...y-benches.html


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chranny* 
Screens have just entered the door. :> Will set it up and post pics later.









good luck, can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## R1P5AW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
I think we should keep track of games, plus benchies for the various resolutions we run. Might help others.

Can anyone tell me what they are getting for BF:Bc2 fps @ [email protected]

Here is my thread:
http://www.overclock.net/ati-drivers...y-benches.html

At 5760x1080 I'm getting 60-70 in Modern Warfare and 40s in Cyrsis. Sorry I havent played BF:Bc2

Hope this helps


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R1P5AW* 
At 5760x1080 I'm getting 60-70 in Modern Warfare and 40s in Cyrsis. Sorry I havent played BF:Bc2

Hope this helps









What settings fro crysis? And mW as well? If you post them I will make a spreadsheet for forum use.


----------



## R1P5AW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
What settings fro crysis? And mW as well? If you post them I will make a spreadsheet for forum use.

Crysis on Medium. I don't remember MW. I only have a single 5870, I probably need a little more horsepower for this res..


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *00Smurf* 
I think we should keep track of games, plus benchies for the various resolutions we run. Might help others.

Can anyone tell me what they are getting for BF:Bc2 fps @ [email protected]

Here is my thread:
http://www.overclock.net/ati-drivers...y-benches.html

I do have a thread of Game benches i've done, but i've been slacking off recently









It's a great idea though. You can add to that thread in my sig and i'll try and re-organize it some what.

EDIT: I just created a new thread for EyeFinity benchmarks. You can contribute you're results over there! Follow the link in my sig!


----------



## Chranny

Not the best picture quality but it seems the best I can do.


----------



## Bradey

hi,
i have made a background switcher and a picture downolader

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1269156927

edit: it was designed and tested in vista 32-bit
the picture downloader will download a batch of pics when the urs are given in the cells
the background switcher is an exe
the background photos need to be in C:\\Users\\"current user"\\Pictures\\Background
will only work with .jpg will not use any other type of file


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
hi,
i have made a background switcher and a picture downolader

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1269156927

edit: it was designed and tested in vista 32-bit
the picture downloader will download a batch of pics when the urs are given in the cells
the background switcher is an exe
the background photos need to be in C:\\Users\\"current user"\\Pictures\\Background
will only work with .jpg will not use any other type of file

What is this for?


----------



## Infrabasse

I don't see that being useful in my case, 7 has a switcher built in.

I would however like to have something built into CCC as you might want to use different wallpapers or wallpaper locations depending on your eyefinity setup.

Also windows 7 is till doing it wrong! It uses the primary monitor as a starting point for a tiled wallpaper while that monitor could well be in the middle of the screen array. Windows 7 is aware of the monitor physical configuration (just as xp and vista were) so it should be able to arrange the wallpaper so it starts the tiling on the correct monitor.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *opty165* 
What is this for?

you know how wehen you want to find the big backgroungds for eyeinfinty there are lots of posts with just urs it was quicker for me to make the code then to right click and download each 1 at a time


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infrabasse* 
I don't see that being useful in my case, 7 has a switcher built in.

I would however like to have something built into CCC as you might want to use different wallpapers or wallpaper locations depending on your eyefinity setup.

Also windows 7 is till doing it wrong! It uses the primary monitor as a starting point for a tiled wallpaper while that monitor could well be in the middle of the screen array. Windows 7 is aware of the monitor physical configuration (just as xp and vista were) so it should be able to arrange the wallpaper so it starts the tiling on the correct monitor.

I know what you mean, give ultramon a go it will take control of all your backgrounds and screen savers (eg. run to different backgrounds at once or a different screen saver for each monitor), you can setup a switcher and save all your settings to profiles. i have never used it with eyefinity but it should work still


----------



## Freakn

Thinking about grabbing a couple of 17" 4/3 ratio LCD real cheap and putting them either side of my 22" Samsung, any reason it wouldn't work?

Do they all have to share the same resolution?


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Thinking about grabbing a couple of 17" 4/3 ratio LCD real cheap and putting them either side of my 22" Samsung, any reason it wouldn't work?

Do they all have to share the same resolution?

If you are planing on using eyefinity (witch i hope you are) than yes

If you don't understand what eyefinity dose it basically changes the way that your pc see's your monitor output's so for example if you plug in 2 20" (1600x900) monitors and group them in eyefinity instead of your pc seeing
2 1600x900 monitors


it will see 1 3200x900


Hope this helps


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freakn* 
Thinking about grabbing a couple of 17" 4/3 ratio LCD real cheap and putting them either side of my 22" Samsung, any reason it wouldn't work?

Do they all have to share the same resolution?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mitchbowman* 
If you are planing on using eyefinity (witch i hope you are) than yes



No you can actually use different resolutions, but I'm not sure to what extent.

Here is an excerpt of ATI's driver release notes.
"Note: Bezel compensation is available only for sets of monitors that
have pixel resolution and density within a 5% tolerance of each other."

Since bezel compensation is only available for eyefinity groups ... then you're allowed different resolution monitors.

I can test a few resolution combos up to 1920x1200 resolution per monitor if you tell me what resolutions you plan on using


----------



## Infrabasse

Hmmm nevermind, I cannot do the test since creating the eyefinity group resets all monitors to their native resolution.

I believe two 1280x1024 and a single 1680x1050 in the middle should be feasable, not sure about bezel compensation though. Vertical resolution would be within 5% but I'm not sure whether horizontal resolution would be a stopping factor.


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infrabasse* 
Hmmm nevermind, I cannot do the test since creating the eyefinity group resets all monitors to their native resolution.

I believe two 1280x1024 and a single 1680x1050 in the middle should be feasable, not sure about bezel compensation though. Vertical resolution would be within 5% but I'm not sure whether horizontal resolution would be a stopping factor.

This is what i was hoping to do, thanks

I can buy 15" monitors for $60 and 17" for $85. The 15 i'd turn on its side as max res is 1024*768 but the 17 is fine as it can do 1280*1024.

I'd love to go 3 x 22" screens but i'll only have a 5770 crossfire setup once i've got all the gear, would be nice though but just woul;dn't have the power to run everything at a decent frame rate while gaming


----------



## Special Ed

I just finished overclocking my i7 920 in the rig I am building with an ATI 5970. So I am about ready to set it up and now realize I need to buy a DisplayPort adapter. I have 3 Gateway FHX2300 sitting in the basement ready to go but am unsure about the adapter I need.

The monitor has the following inputs (1) HDMI w/HDCP, (1) VGA, (1) DVI w/HDCP. So do I need a passive or active adaptor, or if I don't need an adapter what cable do I need for the 3rd monitor that will use the cards small digital output?

It seems the active adapter Accell UltraAV B087B-002B DisplayPort is either sold out or about $150. So a passive adapter at $30 would be nice. It really would be good to know what I need to buy and where.

Can any of you Eyefinity club members that have gone through this point me in the right direction?


----------



## Special Ed

Anyone know what I should get for my 3rd monitor ^^?

I am pretty sure I need an active display adapter but want to make sure before I dump $150 on one. Heck my monitors ran only $189.

I spotted this one at microcenter which is nearby http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0320948

Is this what I need. Or can I get by with a passive display port? If so, which one?

Thanks for any help from you Eyefinity group members. I want to join the club, but just need to figure out what I need to get set up.


----------



## McKie

You need either 1 native displayport on a monitor which yours doesn't. Or an active display port adapter.


----------



## Nburnes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McKie* 
You need either 1 native displayport on a monitor which yours doesn't. Or an active display port adapter.

Actually you don't need an active adapter. This is just a common misconception. There are plenty of passive ones under their supported list.

http://support.amd.com/us/eyefinity/...y-dongles.aspx


----------



## Special Ed

Does it look like the one at microcenter would work or is the Accell UltraAV B087B-002B DisplayPort the one everyone is getting? The Accell is out of stock at Amazon and Newegg so anyone that has one has jacked up the price. The Microcenter one looks to be ac powered rather the USB powered which may or may not be an advantage.

I think demand spiked with eyefinity and now they hard to get at a fair price.


----------



## McKie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nburnes* 
Actually you don't need an active adapter. This is just a common misconception. There are plenty of passive ones under their supported list.

http://support.amd.com/us/eyefinity/...y-dongles.aspx

it says right on there that

*a â€œpassiveâ€ DisplayPortâ„¢ adapter/dongle. â€œPassiveâ€ adapters/dongles will NOT support more than 2 legacy monitors.*

• *To enable support for more than 2 monitors, â€œactiveâ€ DisplayPortâ„¢ adapters/dongles are required (or monitors with direct DisplayPortâ„¢ connectivity must be used).
• Approved â€œactiveâ€ adapters have no general connectivity restrictions with ATI Eyefinity technology.*


----------



## Special Ed

Sure sounds like an active display port is need if three monitors will be used.


----------



## McKie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Special Ed* 
Sure sounds like an active display port is need if three monitors will be used.


Yep, thats what it says , also here is another link that says that

Wider display connectivity is possible by using display output adapters that support *active* translation from DisplayPort to DVI or VGA.

.http://www.amd.com/us/Documents/Disp...nnectivity.pdf

looks like newegg is expecting some in tomorrow. have them notify you. you might get lucky

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814999025


----------



## McKie

here is one for $100

http://cgi.ebay.com/ACCELL-AV-DISPLA...item53e066477a


----------



## Infrabasse

$20 will get you an eyefinity compatible adaptor

Have a look here:
http://www.overclock.net/ati/591413-...ml#post7939899


----------



## McKie

I just noticed you have the 5970 card . in that case i think you need a mini dispayport adapter.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *McKie* 
I just noticed you have the 5970 card . in that case i think you need a mini dispayport adapter.

Good call, although it might be tricky to find these on the cheap. It'll be easier to find a min DP to DP cable and use an adaptor at the end of that. Not to mention it'll give you some extra cable length which can be useful with multi monitor setups.


----------



## Special Ed

What about this Atlona DVI to Mini Display Port Converter?

Or are you saying find a cable that does mini display port to display port, then plug at into a USB powered Accell AV Display port adapter like the one on ebay?

The box comes with what looks like a mini DP to HDMI adapter which I am pretty sure doesn't help me.


----------



## Infrabasse

Do you really wanna spend $149 on a damn connection device?

get the $20 adapter and a mini dp to dp cable.


----------



## Special Ed

Sure I would rather get the $20 dollar adapter. Even if I use a mini dp to dp cable, wouldn't I still need to plug it into an active display port adapter? The only $20 adapters I can find are passive adapters which I can't use with more than 2 monitors. (unless the 5970 mini dp adapter is different)

If you mean some other kind of $20 adapter, please point me to an example of what I need.

As far as mini dp to dp I found this cable: http://www.censuspc.com/product-pr-10604.html But it is Male to Male / I am thinking I need a Male to female cable?

This really shouldn't be so confusing.


----------



## Infrabasse

I already have, 12h ago in this same thread
It's not a powered adapter although it is somehow still active, or at least it works in eyefinity and has had lots of reviews stating it does.


----------



## Special Ed

Ahh got it, http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2

I thought that being a passive adapter it would not work with 3 monitors. I'll give it a try as it is definitely cheap enough to give it a shot. I'll also need to search monocable for a mini dp male to dp female cable.


----------



## Special Ed

Ok, I think I got it. There does not seem to be a mini dp to dp cable at mono price. So I guess I will go with:

Mini DisplayPort Male to DisplayPort Female Adapter

To convert my mini dp to a normal dp.

Then I'll plug this dp male to dp female cable into it.

Then at the end of the cable I'll plug the DP (DisplayPort) Male to VGA Female Converting Adapter with built-in chip

I could get away without the cable but displayport adapt to displayport adapter to VGA cable could put alot of stress on the 5970's tiny mini displayport.

It's hard to believe this is what us 5970 users need to do to use eyefinity.


----------



## Infrabasse

Well if u had a DP monitor you could use a single cable.
Be grateful you don't need a 2nd video card to hookup your third monitor.


----------



## Special Ed

True that.

I may have gotten a DP monitor if the price was decent and I knew they existed. Anyway, now that I figured out what I need, I got it all ordered and on the way from monoprice @ $40 with 2-3 day shipping.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Infrabasse

You're welcome


----------



## Infrabasse

Oh I had a quick look, and they do have mini DP to DP cables:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
Maybe it's not too late to cancel/modify your order, as 2 adapters on top of each other, dangling on a $600 video card isnt a very good idea indeed


----------



## Special Ed

Thanks again. I called Monoprice and switched in the the 10ft cable for the extra adapter and the other cable and they rearranged my order no problem.

Monoprice really is a great company for electronic cable prices and customer service. When I had my home theater set up, the installers were pushing $80+ HDMI Monster cables on me. I figured I could get something online cheaper and someone at the aviforum pointed me to monoprice and got them for ~$10.00 I couldn't believe the price difference.


----------



## adebisi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Special Ed* 
Ahh got it, http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2

I thought that being a passive adapter it would not work with 3 monitors. I'll give it a try as it is definitely cheap enough to give it a shot. I'll also need to search monocable for a mini dp male to dp female cable.

Thats not a passive adaptor


----------



## R1P5AW

Played L4D2 today in 5760x1080...fun time


----------



## Special Ed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infrabasse* 
Oh I had a quick look, and they do have mini DP to DP cables:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
Maybe it's not too late to cancel/modify your order, as 2 adapters on top of each other, dangling on a $600 video card isnt a very good idea indeed

Got the parts today. Unfortunately the cable is male to male and the adapter is male to to VGA so there is no way to plug the cable into the adapter.

There does not seem to be a mini male displayport to a female standard displayport cable to be had.







I'll do more searching for a bit, but I think I'll just need a hodge podge of cables and adapters.

It looks like my only option is mini male dp adapter to female dp adaptor to male dp adpater to VGA (with chip) to VGA cable to monitor. I'll need to rig something up so the two adapters pluged back to back are somewhat secure and won't damage the card.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Special Ed* 
Mini DisplayPort Male to DisplayPort Female Adapter

DP (DisplayPort) Male to VGA Female Converting Adapter with built-in chip


I can't believe I am the only one whining about this problem. Everyone must buy monitors for Eyefinity with built in displayports or get the single GPU 5870.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Special Ed* 
Got the parts today. Unfortunately the cable is male to male and the adapter is male to to VGA so there is no way to plug the cable into the adapter.

There does not seem to be a mini male displayport to a female standard displayport cable to be had.








I'll do more searching for a bit, but I think I'll just need a hodge podge of cables and adapters.

It looks like my only option is mini male dp adapter to female dp adaptor to male dp adpater to VGA (with chip) to VGA cable to monitor. I'll need to rig something up so the two adapters pluged back to back are somewhat secure and won't damage the card.

I can't believe I am the only one whining about this problem. Everyone must buy monitors for Eyefinity with built in displayports or get the single GPU 5870.

Damned looks like I overlooked that a little. Sorry about that.

If you don't want all that weight on the card you can use a mini DP extension cable and have the adaptors on the floor or secured somewhere under your desk.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## Special Ed

Darn, I should have put that in my order. Just ordered, it will allow me put the two adapters back to back without stressing the card. I am hoping that all the cables and adapters to connect to one monitor won't cause a performance problem. I probably will make it a right or left monitor in case quality is a bit off.

The 5970 gives a mini dp to HDMI cable, The really should also give at least a mini dp to regular dp converter cable. At $699 they must have a bit of room in their profit margin.


----------



## Special Ed

I am an idiot. The cable provided is a mini dp to regular dp converter cable, not a mini dp to regular hdmi cable. So I just needed the male dp adpater to VGA (with chip) which I got yesterday so now I am all set. The HDMI and digitalport connections look a lot alike.

Good information if anyone with a 5970 tries to set up eyefinity though I guess.


----------



## Infrabasse

Lol, I went through a similar phase with my setup. When I received my 5870 I was somehow convinced it used mini DP and didn't even bother having a look. I then kicked myself for not ordering a minidp to dp cable which I ordered promptly afterwards. Waited 4 days with just 2 monitors running, received the mini-DP to DP cable reached to the back of the PC to connect it and that's when it hit me ... facepalm!
Lol I had 3 regular DP-DP cables that came with the monitors, either of which would have done the job just fine 4 days earlier









Just thought I'd share so you don't feel alone in your failure


----------



## Special Ed

Finally, I have my computer with the 5970 built and up and running, three 23 inch gateway monitors, and was ready to give it a quick spin. Eyefinity is working so I popped in Crysis so I could try it at [email protected]

Unfortunately, in Crysis graphic card settings I had no choice but standard one monitor settings. Is there a config file I need to edit to add my screen resolution to crysis?

BTW: I ordered 3 monitor desk mount arms as it is pretty crazy having 3 big monitors spanning my desk. http://www.ergotron.com/Products/tab...S/Default.aspx It will be nice to position them in more work friendly spots when not playing a game which is 99% of the time.


----------



## R1P5AW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Special Ed* 
Finally, I have my computer with the 5970 built and up and running, three 23 inch gateway monitors, and was ready to give it a quick spin. Eyefinity is working so I popped in Crysis so I could try it at [email protected]

Unfortunately, in Crysis graphic card settings I had no choice but standard one monitor settings. Is there a config file I need to edit to add my screen resolution to crysis?

BTW: I ordered 3 monitor desk mount arms as it is pretty crazy having 3 big monitors spanning my desk. http://www.ergotron.com/Products/tab...S/Default.aspx It will be nice to position them in more work friendly spots when not playing a game which is 99% of the time.

I'm also running 5760x1080 and play Crysis in eyefinity with all 3 monitors. Under Video/Graphics select your resolution. Shouldn't be any problems


----------



## momsbasement656

Just found this thread, you can add me to the 3-monitor club.
I've got a bit of a weird setup, it's Eyefinity On The Cheap!

PowerColor PCS+ HD5770
ViewSonic P815 Pro 21" CRT
ViewSonic E75 17" CRT
Dell M781P 17" CRT










Here is the thread where I describe it in more detail: http://www.overclock.net/monitors-di...ity-win-3.html

The only problems I've had with the DisplayPort to VGA adapter is resolution limited to [email protected] and every so often I have to unplug the adapter to reset it after I restart the PC. Not big problems in my setup.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special Ed*


Finally, I have my computer with the 5970 built and up and running, three 23 inch gateway monitors, and was ready to give it a quick spin. Eyefinity is working so I popped in Crysis so I could try it at [email protected]

Unfortunately, in Crysis graphic card settings I had no choice but standard one monitor settings. Is there a config file I need to edit to add my screen resolution to crysis?

BTW: I ordered 3 monitor desk mount arms as it is pretty crazy having 3 big monitors spanning my desk. http://www.ergotron.com/Products/tab...S/Default.aspx It will be nice to position them in more work friendly spots when not playing a game which is 99% of the time.


You need to setup a group of displays in CCC which will eventually span your windows taskbar across all 3 screens.
I'm guessing you're still in extended mode and expecting your game to detect an ultra wide resolution when it actually isn't setup yet.


----------



## Special Ed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R1P5AW*


I'm also running 5760x1080 and play Crysis in eyefinity with all 3 monitors. Under Video/Graphics select your resolution. Shouldn't be any problems










I wish things were ever so easy for me. I don't have that as a resolution option, only one monitor settings in Crysis. I have the latest patch to Crysis that I bought in 2007. I never could play it because of performance issues now I have a super computer but no Crysis Eyefinety support







Maybe Crysis has a newer version out?


----------



## Special Ed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


You need to setup a group of displays in CCC which will eventually span your windows taskbar across all 3 screens.
I'm guessing you're still in extended mode and expecting your game to detect an ultra wide resolution when it actually isn't setup yet.


Yes this is probably it. I'll give it a shot tomorrow. I have two computers hooked up now in my office. This one with all my stuff on it, and the new one with nothing on it. Eventually, what's on this one will go to the new one and I can have one computer in the office again.


----------



## Special Ed

I got the group set up and Eyefinity working with Crysis - yeah. Still underwhelmed with Crysis performance. What do you need two 5970s to run this game? It must have some pretty inefficient coding as the graphics are not anything special and above and beyond other games out there.

Anyway, at all high settings during action it got stuttery. I set everything to medium and it was ok but the side monitors were a bit distorted. Using any anti aliasing pretty much locked up the game. I didn't mess much with the settings so I probably can find a sweet spot with a little research and tinkering. I also didn't have the 5970 overclock software turned on.

I turned on the bezel adjusting software which seemed to work well but when I set to 5760 x 1080 it looked like I was going to have an inch of unused space on the far end of the side monitors. So I set it to something like 6000 by 1080 - maybe that caused the side panel distortions.

One very annoying problem (especially when messing with the monitors like setting up a group or rearanging them in CCC) the one on the displayport to vga adapter tends to lose its connection and go blank when the monitors need to go blank and reconnect. I read that some others have this issue and the only way to get the monitor going again was to crawl on my hands and knees and unplug the mini cable from the 5970 then plug it back in. Once was fine but after the 10th time it was not fun plus how much wear and tear can that delicate little display port take? I am thinking I'll need a powered displayport to vga adapter after all - anything to not constantly lose my monitor connection. I just hope that fixes it.

BTW: I ordered 3 of those Ergotron monitor mounts from Amazon yesterday at 5 days free shipping yesterday at 7pm, for some reason they arrived today and are pretty kick ass. Of course all of my cables are too short to use them (I figured I had time to pick some longer cables out at monoprice).

My set up looks pretty amazing, almost embarrassingly gluttonous with 3 giant monitors and a giant full tower case that is double the size of my current computer case. I now have two 19 inch lcd monitors in the junk heap in the basement. There great monitors but not for awesome eyefinity.

When I get the mounts up and running with the monitors I'll take some pictures so perhaps I can be added to the Eyefinety group.

Ideas on the blinking out monitor and Crysis settings welcome


----------



## R1P5AW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special Ed*


.



It's one of the top games out there and rated as a benchmark for graphics cards. You can't expect your card to run it flawlessly. You need to remember these cards are powering huge resolutions for us.

If you want better results OC your card and/or crossfire


----------



## Special Ed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *momsbasement656*


Just found this thread, you can add me to the 3-monitor club.
I've got a bit of a weird setup, it's Eyefinity On The Cheap!










The only problems I've had with the DisplayPort to VGA adapter is resolution limited to [email protected] and every so often I have to unplug the adapter to reset it after I restart the PC. Not big problems in my setup.


I am sure you could get some used 19 inch flat screens on craigslist very cheap. You are going to get microwaved by those cathode ray tubes.

Btw - I have the same, maybe worse problem with the displayport monitor losing its connection.


----------



## momsbasement656

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special Ed*


I am sure you could get some used 19 inch flat screens on craigslist very cheap. You are going to get microwaved by those cathode ray tubes.


Yes, that thought has crossed my mind. However, I do enjoy being able to change the resolutions on the CRTs, since they have no ideal native resolution like LCDs. Also, free is even better than cheap. These things do suck up massive power compared to LCDs, my tan has never looked so good.









Quote:



Btw - I have the same, maybe worse problem with the displayport monitor losing its connection.


Yeah, it's not perfect, but I hardly ever shut down my computer, so I can't justify a DisplayPort monitor. Yet.

I love Eyefinity though, and wouldn't even think of getting NVidia until they get it.... not the dual-card hack they currently have.


----------



## Special Ed

I tweaked my settings in Crysis between a mix of high and medium settings and got the game playable with Eyefinity.

I don't know if I am doing something wrong but my right and left panel views are usually distorted stretch-o-vision. Are all games like this? I eventually turned off eyefinity and played single monitor because the side monitors were more distracting then helpful. Very disappointing first Eyefinity gaming experience.

If stretch-o-vision is the norm for Crysis, are they better optimized games for eyefinity?

Earlier in this thread, someone was starting a list of eyefinity ready games. Is there a definitive list out there yet? I would really like to try a game that really maximizes the Eyefinity effect. I have heard that Dirt is very good, but auto racing with a keyboard makes me feel like I am driving back from a bar at two in the morning, I think I would need a steering wheel to get full enjoyment.


----------



## Infrabasse

All the games I've tried so far give a little warping effect on the sides, it has nothing to do with the extra 200 pixels of your bezel management. It has to do with the Field of View setting and how the game manages aspect ratio.

I don't find the side stretching very annoying, but I probably experience less than you do since I use 16:10 monitors.

You can go have a look on widescreen gaming forums for widescreen compatibility here
http://www.widescreengamingforum.com...ial_Games_List
This page lists a ton of games and how they manage widescreen and surround.
It explains the different rendering modes too.


----------



## Special Ed

Ugh, I'll try another game or two, maybe there is one that is not as warped looking on the side monitors that I can live with. Maybe as Eyefinity matures the new games will incorporate it better. For me it is more annoying then useful and cool. Looking as some of the youtube videos out there, now I am seeing this is a common problem.


----------



## Cyberman

i have successfully configured eyefinity in windows but when i went into dirt 2 i did not have an option to pick an eyefinity set of monitors. what do i need to look for? is there a certain resolution i need to be running at?
i have 3x Dell 2007FP monitors w/ Sapphire Vapor-X 5870


----------



## Cyberman

what app do i need to use for bezel correction?


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyberman*


i have successfully configured eyefinity in windows but when i went into dirt 2 i did not have an option to pick an eyefinity set of monitors. what do i need to look for? is there a certain resolution i need to be running at?
i have 3x Dell 2007FP monitors w/ Sapphire Vapor-X 5870


Yes just select a higher gaming resolution alongside a standard aspect ratio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyberman*


what app do i need to use for bezel correction?


Nothing but CCC


----------



## McKie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Special Ed* 
I tweaked my settings in Crysis between a mix of high and medium settings and got the game playable with Eyefinity.

I don't know if I am doing something wrong but my right and left panel views are usually distorted stretch-o-vision. Are all games like this? I eventually turned off eyefinity and played single monitor because the side monitors were more distracting then helpful. Very disappointing first Eyefinity gaming experience.

If stretch-o-vision is the norm for Crysis, are they better optimized games for eyefinity?

Earlier in this thread, someone was starting a list of eyefinity ready games. Is there a definitive list out there yet? I would really like to try a game that really maximizes the Eyefinity effect. I have heard that Dirt is very good, but auto racing with a keyboard makes me feel like I am driving back from a bar at two in the morning, I think I would need a steering wheel to get full enjoyment.

http://support.amd.com/us/eyefinity/...-software.aspx


----------



## Korak

Quick help please.

I just bought Sapphire Radeon 5870 Vapor-X @875 CrossFireX cards.

And I want eyefininty, but over here in Finland, very big problem is to get active-adapter for minidisplayport.

But hear that if one monitor is supporting DP, then dont need that adapter. Correct?
http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/pscmi...eet_120409.pdf

So I was thinking this set up then:

http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/W2442PA-BF?t=false <-- I have this one now, so I order 2nd for that, and then

http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/VM633AT%23ABB?t=false <-- this in the middle. It support also 1920X1080 resolution, so that is no problem.

But question is LGÂ´s having gtg 2ms and HP is having 5ms. Is that going to be any problem?

Thanks for advantage. Cant wait for next week so I would get those monitors. For that adapter can take all the way from 2 - 4 weeks, and even that is not sure at the moment.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Korak* 
Quick help please.
And I want eyefininty, but over here in Finland, very big problem is to get active-adapter for minidisplayport.

But hear that if one monitor is supporting DP, then dont need that adapter. Correct?
http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/pscmi...eet_120409.pdf

correct

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Korak* 
So I was thinking this set up then:

http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/W2442PA-BF?t=false <-- I have this one now, so I order 2nd for that, and then

http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/VM633AT%23ABB?t=false <-- this in the middle. It support also 1920X1080 resolution, so that is no problem.

Actually it's not that simple, when you create an eyefinity group in CCC you cannot choose the resolution. CCC will take the native resolution and once the group is setup, different resolutions will be available. For example I setup an eyefinity group, my desktop turns into a single 5760x1200 monitor, then in games, I'm allowed to choose 5760x1200, 5040x1050 or 4320x900.
I'm not saying it'll not work though. Bezel compensation has been documented to work on monitors with a 5% resolution difference to the next one (1050vs1024, 1050vs1080), but I don't know how you would turn the 16/10 monitor to a 1080 resolution within CCC once the displaygroup has been created. It'll either be done automatically by CCC or won't work. I'd open a ticket with ATI support to make absolutely sure.

Why not look for a 3rd 16/9 monitor instead of getting a 16/10 that will be taller than the other 2 (and look weird on your desk?)

edit:
It seems that at the creation of the display group, CCC adds very high resolutions based on the the maximum resolution being the highest possible combined resolution of all your attached monitors. see step 8

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Korak* 
But question is LGÂ´s having gtg 2ms and HP is having 5ms. Is that going to be any problem?

That will be just fine, it's only a visual matter, your GPU won't care, your eyes probably won't see the difference either.

All Finish airports have been reopened monday but will close again tuesday until 5pm because of that damned ash cloud. Air traffic should gradually get back to normal within the week though, so international deliveries should get back to normal as well.


----------



## XxG3nexX

Shot with DSC-H7 at 2010-04-19

Asus 5870
3x Samsung 226bw


----------



## Inglewood78

Hope SC2 will support eyefinity eventually...


----------



## Infrabasse

Did you try in portrait?


----------



## Korak

Infrabasse... thanks for the reply.

And yes, I stick with these 3 LG 24" monitors (1920x1080) cos I find the active adapter \\o/ and I will get that already today. Hopefully my monitors comes also very quickly.
http://store.apple.com/fi/product/MB...Y&s=topSellers <-- that was also suggested in one finnish site, someone made eyefinity with that AppleÂ´s adapter.


----------



## Korak

damn damn damn... I got a second monitor today, but getting the 3rd one next week....
heh, even thou cannot play anything with 2 monitors, this looks cool already









I will add pics when the whole set is on the table







and then joining to the club


----------



## Korak

I got my 3rd monitor today. But I have to wait next week for Active display port to DVI adapter.


----------



## SilverPotato

Hey will my 5850 @ 950/1250 run BC2 at 5760x1080 with good FPS? I plan on going to DX10 or even DX9 if the frame rates will increase. Right now the card is running a little faster than a stock 5870.

I also need some help finding a good Active DVI to DisplayPort Adapter.


----------



## Korak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SilverPotato* 
Hey will my 5850 @ 950/1250 run BC2 at 5760x1080 with good FPS? I plan on going to DX10 or even DX9 if the frame rates will increase. Right now the card is running a little faster than a stock 5870.

I also need some help finding a good Active DVI to DisplayPort Adapter.

I think that is enough, just lower AA and AF, and it looks fine with those resolutions anyway. With fullHD, something like 32AA is advertise trick. That reso is already damn good.

Try to find DellÂ´s adapter. Atleast they deliver it very quickly. I order mine on wednesday, and it should come next week.

Edit: http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/p...9&sku=330-5521


----------



## SilverPotato

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Korak* 
I think that is enough, just lower AA and AF, and it looks fine with those resolutions anyway. With fullHD, something like 32AA is advertise trick. That reso is already damn good.

Try to find DellÂ´s adapter. Atleast they deliver it very quickly. I order mine on wednesday, and it should come next week.

Edit: http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/p...9&sku=330-5521

Do you have BC2?
If so could you remove one of your 5870s and see if you get good FPS?


----------



## Infrabasse

I run BC2 on a [email protected] 3.3GHZ with a stock clocked 5870.
I played the SP campaign which probably has some more GPU intensive portions and have had to turn down some settings to medium, no AA and I even turned down the resolution to 5040x1050 + bezel correction.

The game is still visually stunning and I kept those settings for MP gaming.
That's all DX11 by the way. I'm gonna have to try DX9/10, it didn't even occur to me









I'll try and let you know my exact settings and FPS tomorrow, I'm currently @ work.for the night.


----------



## Infrabasse

In MP, I get around 40-45fps average @ 6000x1200, everything set to high, no AA no AF (DX11)


----------



## Korak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SilverPotato* 
Do you have BC2?
If so could you remove one of your 5870s and see if you get good FPS?

Sorry, didnt see this your reply to me. But Infrabasse just did the work.
Im still waiting my Active Adapter also, so no Eyefinity yet. Cant wait.

Me and kids were just playing Dirt2 with Logitech G27 and had fun. One monitor, everything max. Looks pretty damn good. And Cannot wait to use Eyefinity, thou ofcourse need to down quality. Well taking AA off. Afterall FullHD look great enough.


----------



## Infrabasse

You mean triple full HD


----------



## Korak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infrabasse* 
You mean triple full HD









Whoops, my bad. Yes, a triple Full HD









I just need to then learn all the setups for call of duties... BFBC2... Dirt 2... well I think those are enough for the starters.

Any tips? I was trying some widescreen fixers with 2 monitors, but couldnt do anything, it was just wide picture. Not an Eyefinity.

Basicly for:
Call of Duty world at war
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 1 & 2
BFBC2
Oblivion
DIRT2
and.. hmm ohyeah, for CIV4 too







(cant wait CIV5 coming later this year)
and also F1 2010 coming September.


----------



## Infrabasse

Don't take this the wrong way, I'm just saying this FYI

Widescreen fixers only work with legit games. They rely on the original .EXE's memory mapping to apply the fix.


----------



## ranger052

Guys yesterday I finished my new setup 3x monitor for eyefinity with my
5970+5870 but I cant see any difference runnung a single 5970 than a
5970+5870. what i am doing wrong? also I have a lot of problems ingames like Flight Simulator X the frames are great but when i hit shift plus 2 or 1 to see the bottons the onlything that I see is a black line. Also metro 2033 doesnt work well it give me a lot of problems in BBC2 I only get 55-65 FPS at
5040x1050 but I have to set antialising and the other thing that i dont remember the name to 1x also Vsinc off. Why is that If I have 2monsters of cards, do I need a new CPU? or is a problem with the setup please guys can somenoe help me. my resolution is 5040x1050 Guys I really need some help please


----------



## fastsite

here is mine i know its only 2 but oh well
card: XFX HD 5870
monitors: 2x LG Flatron W2061TQ
pics:


----------



## ranger052

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xk1114* 



























This is my system.

My english is so poor,i hope you can understand.

I use 5870 and 3 monitor (DELL U2410 ,PHILIPS 240SW9) build system.

I come here because I have some questions.

Is the Eyefinity resolution only have 1800x800,3072x1280 and 3600x1920 (maximum resolution)?

How can I use other resolution like "5040x1050" or "3840x720"

hey hi sorry for ask but may I know what is your native lenguage? because I speak spanish too so I can help u in spanish if u want just let me know


----------



## ranger052

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Korak* 
Infrabasse... thanks for the reply.

And yes, I stick with these 3 LG 24" monitors (1920x1080) cos I find the active adapter \\o/ and I will get that already today. Hopefully my monitors comes also very quickly.
http://store.apple.com/fi/product/MB...Y&s=topSellers <-- that was also suggested in one finnish site, someone made eyefinity with that AppleÂ´s adapter.

Yes I did., with an apple adapter it cost me 99 dollars and work perfect


----------



## ranger052

My setup


----------



## Infrabasse

18 games benched on 3 and 6 display eyefinity, single and dual GPU:
http://techgage.com/article/atis_eye...d_6_displays/1


----------



## E_man

How are people liking 5850 with 3*1680*1050's or 3*1920*1080's? My 3*1600*1200 that are coming in are right between them.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Does aero work with eyefinity?

Im testing it out with 2 displays and no aero.


----------



## Chranny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S* 
Does aero work with eyefinity?

Im testing it out with 2 displays and no aero.

Aero works fine with Eyefinity.


----------



## ZoRzEr

Throw me on the list!

BenQ G2400W - Dell U2410 - Samsung BW2430









2x Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X


----------



## Matt Clark

Any chance I can get in on this?

1x Dell U2410 center
2x Acer P241W sides
@ 5760x1200 resolution


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Matt Clark* 
Any chance I can get in on this?

1x Dell U2410 center
2x Acer P241W sides
@ 5760x1200 resolution

We need to see pics


----------



## Roxxas049

Hai gusy can I joined?









3x Dell P2310H
HIS HD 5970 + XFX 8800GTX


----------



## Matt Clark

Attachment 159452

It's a bad one, as I used my phone until I get a decent digital camera.

Mounted on an Ergotech Model 100-D16-B03 stand, and runs thru a XFX HD5870 1gig.


----------



## E_man

Here's my eyefinity setup.

1x5850, 2x Dell 2007FPb's, 1x HP LP2065 for 4800*1200 awesome


----------



## Jyve

Sign me up!










Cell phone pic, best I could do


----------



## Jyve

Great, I'm that guy that screws up posting pics and spends 7 posts trying to figure it out


----------



## Bradey

has any body have a problem that when the computer goes into screen saver it rearranges the screens?


----------



## XxG3nexX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jyve*


Great, I'm that guy that screws up posting pics and spends 7 posts trying to figure it out



















What monitor stand are you using?


----------



## calavera

I want in! My setup is in my sig


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxG3nexX*


What monitor stand are you using?


Looks like 3 single arms.
Not ergotron


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
has any body have a problem that when the computer goes into screen saver it rearranges the screens?

No, but sometimes my DP monitor "goes out of range". Unplug/replug works fine for that though


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infrabasse* 
Looks like 3 single arms.
Not ergotron









correct. 3 single arms from monoprice, total cost $74 shipped


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jyve* 
correct. 3 single arms from monoprice, total cost $74 shipped









There are similiarly priced triple arms for similiar quality available. Any particular reason you chose 3 singles?


----------



## Jyve

Please link me a triple monitor stand for anywhere near that price.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jyve* 
Please link me a triple monitor stand for anywhere near that price.

Near what price ?


----------



## Jyve

E_man said there are similarly priced triple monitor arms available to my 3 single arms. $74 shipped.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jyve* 
Please link me a triple monitor stand for anywhere near that price.

Link

Shippings more expensive than it used to be, makes it about $12 more expensive. Still, great mount, I owned the dual version, very sturdy.


----------



## BinaryBummer

Add me to Dual Monitor plz.


----------



## ranger052

Eyefinity Here


----------



## Jyve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Link

Shippings more expensive than it used to be, makes it about $12 more expensive. Still, great mount, I owned the dual version, very sturdy.


Those look cool, think I like the single ones better, gives me more flexibility in how I position them.


----------



## bravonijn

hello there

3 x samsung 2443BW 
2 asus hd5870


----------



## GrimmSh0t

Could you add me when you get a chance, thanks










ViewSonic - VA2323wm


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *R1P5AW* 
Count me in!

3 x Dell 22" 1080P s2209w
Sapphire HD 5850
Active DP adapter (from Dell)


















OMG! what mouse pad is that!!!! must get


----------



## Infrabasse

That's more a desk pad / desk blotter than a mouse pad

edit: My bad, it is indeed a mousepad.
XTrac Ripper XXL


----------



## Roxxas049

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Link

Shippings more expensive than it used to be, makes it about $12 more expensive. Still, great mount, I owned the dual version, very sturdy.


The problem with those triple stands is that the arms are exactly even with the center mount so you cannot curve the monitors in and get that surround feeling.

I actually had to have someone cut a notch out of each of the arms so I could curve the outside monitors into the center one.

So does this thread ever get updated by the OP?


----------



## PsalmLove

Hi guys, add me up =] 3 X Dell P2210H + PowerColor AX5870 PCS++ @950MHz.

Moved from a 23in LG to the current 3x Dell 22 inchers. I miss the larger 'active' monitor and am contemplating on switching the center monitor to an Acer X233HZBD 23.6in. Does anyone have a similar Dell/Acer/Dell setup? Was wondering how they'd look side by side. Would have preferred a Dell U2311H but Dells are hard to get in my country







got lucky with these 3.

I'll post more pics of my rig and the monitor cable management soon.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roxxas049* 
The problem with those triple stands is that the arms are exactly even with the center mount so you cannot curve the monitors in and get that surround feeling.

I see 3 axises per side ...


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roxxas049* 
The problem with those triple stands is that the arms are exactly even with the center mount so you cannot curve the monitors in and get that surround feeling.

I actually had to have someone cut a notch out of each of the arms so I could curve the outside monitors into the center one.

So does this thread ever get updated by the OP?

Having owned the Dual, and seen the triple, that's false. They do curve, Just follow the size restrictions.

They are all forced to be perfectly even height wise (a pro as well in my opinion) but not lengthwise


----------



## SadistBlinx

Here is my EyeFinity Setup.
1x HIS 5870 2GB EyeFinity 6 edition
3x BenQ G2420HD 24" 1920x1080


----------



## SadistBlinx

If anyone is wondering, my fps is 35-40everything ultra and 4xAA


----------



## z0mi3ie

Here's my new setup.

Sig rig.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *z0mi3ie* 
Here's my new setup.

Sig rig.









Holy crap is that ur pc to the left???


----------



## Roxxas049

blah delete


----------



## Roxxas049

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infrabasse* 
I see 3 axises per side ...

Yep I looked closer at the picture thats the same company I got mine from but it looks like they added the extra pivot there next to the arms, mine didn't have those, that was the only complaint I had about it.

Just make sure that's the correct picture and that it does indeed come with those extra pivots.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx* 
Here is my EyeFinity Setup.
1x HIS 5870 2GB EyeFinity 6 edition
3x BenQ G2420HD 24" 1920x1080

































Pictures are down, try imageshack or the OCN built in gallery instead.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infrabasse* 
Pictures are down, try imageshack or the OCN built in gallery instead.

Should be back up now, (I hope, lol)


----------



## blur510

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Narynan* 
All right my set up is as follows.

Dell P2210 / Acer P223W \\ Dell P2210

Attachment 126810

Attachment 126811

Attachment 126812

Attachment 126813

Attachment 126814

Nice setup, I see you also have some nice headphones... which one do you use for gaming?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blur510*


Nice setup, I see you also have some nice headphones... which one do you use for gaming?



I srsly don't see anything nice in this setup...


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I srsly don't see anything nice in this setup...



Trolling much?
Ok maybe he's not running the extreme rig you are but it's still quite nice. Not everyone's got the cash to get a whole gaming rig's worth of cpu and then some on monitors. 
People can have just as much fun in a karting as others do at track days with their second lambo.

The whole setup would benefit immensely from a little cable management though.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


Trolling much?
Ok maybe he's not running the extreme rig you are but it's still quite nice. Not everyone's got the cash to get a whole gaming rig's worth of cpu and then some on monitors. 
People can have just as much fun in a karting as others do at track days with their second lambo.

The whole setup would benefit immensely from a little cable management though.



I was talkin about the cable management and the mess around, duh.

You can't really spot any ugly CPU's etc.. can you? Â¬Â¬


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I was talkin about the cable management and the mess around, duh.

You can't really spot any ugly CPU's etc.. can you? Â¬Â¬


No but one can see the monitors, gaming peripherals etc.
There's a difference between not liking the way it's wired and not liking a single thing in the whole room.


----------



## z0mi3ie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx*


Holy crap is that ur pc to the left???


Yep thats my sig rig







Just finished her this past week.


----------



## Trubester88

What active minidisplay port adapters do you guys have for the 5970's? I checked out amd's compatible AMDP and I will buy one when I get home but I am curious why the Active display port is necessary to run eyefinity. Why can't I use the display port to run an HDMI cable to my middle monitor and the DVI cables to the other two monitors?


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trubester88* 
What active minidisplay port adapters do you guys have for the 5970's? I checked out amd's compatible AMDP and I will buy one when I get home but I am curious why the Active display port is necessary to run eyefinity. Why can't I use the display port to run an HDMI cable to my middle monitor and the DVI cables to the other two monitors?

I'm using this, http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=14787
That's in Australia tho.


----------



## ionstorm66

So I finaly got my display port adapter and got everything set up. I have problem though, I set my 3 17 inch screens in portrait mode, and they loot blury. Any way to fix this?


----------



## z0mi3ie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trubester88* 
What active minidisplay port adapters do you guys have for the 5970's? I checked out amd's compatible AMDP and I will buy one when I get home but I am curious why the Active display port is necessary to run eyefinity. Why can't I use the display port to run an HDMI cable to my middle monitor and the DVI cables to the other two monitors?

I'm using the Accell Mini DP to DVI active port. It works great and I don't need a second dongle for the mini DP on the 5970. here is a link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ef=oss_product

It's working great!


----------



## Fusyion

Because I'll probably forget tonight, I'll go ahead and post now and I'll add a picture later.

Picture: _To be added_
Graphics cards: 2x XFX HD5870
Monitors: 3x Acer 23" Widescreen (1x H233H, 2x V233H)


----------



## ionstorm66

Here is a screen shot of eve. I had to go back to landscape for now.


----------



## DexNFx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jyve*


E_man said there are similarly priced triple monitor arms available to my 3 single arms. $74 shipped.


What's the model # of the arms a where did you get them for that price?


----------



## Infrabasse

He gave the detail in post 311


----------



## ZoRzEr

Add me to the list!


















BenQ G2400W (?), Dell U2410, Samsung 2443BW.

Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X in CrossFire.


----------



## Jyve

If you're looking for the single arms, These are the ones I got


----------



## Bradey

we want the triple for 74 shipped


----------



## hellr4isEr

quick question.. getting a msi 5830 for dual eyefinity setup..

MSI R5830 Twin Frozr II Radeon HD 5830

It has 1xDVI 1xHDMI 1xDP.. my 2x24" Acer monitors have 1xDVI 1xHDMI 1xVGA

My question is.. if i do dual monitor eyefinitiy.. can i connect:
1x24" -> DVI
1x24" -> HDMI

Will that work with eyefinity, or do i have to use the DP port even with only 2 monitors.. I know u need to use it on 3..


----------



## Infrabasse

Nope, no need to use DP for just 2 monitors.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


Nope, no need to use DP for just 2 monitors.



This.

You only need a DP for the third monitor because you can't use more than 2x DVI or 1x DVI 1x HDMI at the same time.. that's why the third must be a DP


----------



## hellr4isEr

ok phew.. beats the hell outta gettin an adapter.. thanks guys


----------



## PsalmLove

=]


----------



## Infrabasse

There's a new card hitting the shelves: Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 Flex 1Gb
Up to 4 monitors, up to 3 without display port.
Available connectors:
1x DVI DL, 1x DVI-SL, 1x HDMI and 1x DisplayPort

Here's the thread I posted in the news section.


----------



## Bradey

sweet


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

Can add me









Asus 5850 reference

3xAsus VW224 I know built in speakers are useless but I liked the silver line at the botom and already had one of those .


----------



## Bradey

whats wrong with built in speakers?
i have 6 ch surr using 2 mon + normal comp speakers


----------



## 2Luke2

You can add me to the list sir. My specs are in my sig rig.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2Luke2* 
You can add me to the list sir. My specs are in my sig rig.

We need pics dear sir


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2Luke2* 
You can add me to the list sir. My specs are in my sig rig.

pic pic pic


----------



## 2Luke2

My apologies I thought most people seen my setup awhile ago lol.

These are with my 2GB 5970s
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...4-ati-1-a.html
http://www.overclock.net/ati/709589-...ight-like.html

































These are with my 4GB 5970s:
http://www.overclock.net/attachments...s-p5280053.jpg


----------



## Tri_age

Hi can i reserve the add? my basic set up 2G matrix 5870 with 3 acer monitor 23 inch P235H.


----------



## verbatim

http://yfrog.com/0tdsc00103psj
bad photo, messy etc.

O/C 5970
3x acer x243h monitors.


----------



## Neokolzia

Can add me =)

Set up is 5870 Single with 8800GT for Physx, hoping to add another 5870 to my arsenal soon since I have 500$ surplus from my saving quota, but just waiting for the damn things to drop more!, 50$ drop since release at almost a year old is dumb >_>... XFX Ref 5870 should be mid/low 300$ by now. not 400$ (talking canadian.)

Anyway.

Proof of setup.


















Can't imagine who would want 6 monitor eyefinity o_o, unless you go for projectors and one huge ass room for a screen =D (geeks dream own movie theater and 6+ high resolution Projectors)

Say does anyone notice in most 3D applications at least that I can see to date, when things get closer to the edge of either of the side screens it seems to zoom in instead of remaining 100%, like it is almost 2 screens and it gets stretched onto 3 screens on the corners due to the ultra high FoV?


----------



## Bradey

i is looking @ eye 6
6 18" - 20"


----------



## blur510

I want to be part of the club.. I had 2 5770 xfire. Didn't like the performance in eyefinity, so I am replacing them with a 5970 (for now another 5970 maybe in a month) My 5970should be here monday!!


----------



## opty165

Hey everyone! Sorry for the delay in updating the thread. New house....new girlfriend... lol, so its been pretty busy with moving and getting things setup in our new place. Just really waiting on the time warner guy to come this weekend so i have internet again! So far i've been able to survive off my new captivate android phone







So glad i made the switch from apple.....

Anyway, keep an eye out for updates and keep posting in the thread! Its great to see everyones eyefinity setups!


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *opty165*


Hey everyone! Sorry for the delay in updating the thread. New house....new girlfriend... lol, so its been pretty busy with moving and getting things setup in our new place. Just really waiting on the time warner guy to come this weekend so i have internet again! So far i've been able to survive off my new captivate android phone







So glad i made the switch from apple.....

Anyway, keep an eye out for updates and keep posting in the thread! Its great to see everyones eyefinity setups!



Go Android go Android =D... I mean US has it sooo much better for phones but we got the Xperia X10 up here now and I picked that thing up for 100$ and came with 16gb SDHC card, sweet deal =)


----------



## 00Smurf

Updating my setup.


----------



## Infrabasse

Is this just your secondary rig?
(your sig rig looks different)
Either way, it looks pretty badass. Love those matrix lit logos


----------



## 00Smurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


Is this just your secondary rig?
(your sig rig looks different)
Either way, it looks pretty badass. Love those matrix lit logos










Its my sig rig with a sapphire 5970 4gb and 2 5870 2g matrix's in quadfire.

I have sli 480's and then th3 quadfire setup. I swap between them depending on what i'm benching or hardware testing at the time.


----------



## bengilbertuk

Hi Guys

Im really considering getting a whole new setup for this. 1 question i have tho is

Would it not be better to get the 2gb eyefin 6 cards to handle the stupidly high res rather than 2x1gb cards xfired since they work similar to a raid 0 for example?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bengilbertuk* 
Hi Guys

Im really considering getting a whole new setup for this. 1 question i have tho is

Would it not be better to get the 2gb eyefin 6 cards to handle the stupidly high res rather than 2x1gb cards xfired since they work similar to a raid 0 for example?

1 2gb card vs 2x1gb card = 2x1gb wins
2x2gb vs 2x1gb = 2gb wins

2gb if you have the money for the adapters. Only one of the three monitors have to use an active adapter. The other two can use a passive.


----------



## bengilbertuk

how would 2x1gb be better than a 2gb at very high res?


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bengilbertuk* 
how would 2x1gb be better than a 2gb at very high res?

Memory is far from telling you the whole performance story.
At very high resolution 1gb memory can become a bottleneck, but the extra horsepower of a 2nd 1GB card helps you get way past this bottleneck. 2GB gives you more headroom but it doesn't help the frame computing.

Extra memory does help @ very high res.
Extra videocards help a whole bunch more.

Preferring 1x2GB 5870 to a Crossfire of 1GB 5870 will give you much worse results.

As a matter of fact, I would advise you to go for a couple of 1GB GTX460 instead. Not for the physx or the tesselation, but for the min fps and the near perfect SLI scaling.
Here's a 460 SLI vs 5870 CFX benchmark so you can see what I'm on about.

In the best case scenario, a couple of 1GB GTX460 will cost you around $460 while a couple of HD5870 will be more around $700.
Sorry for advising nvidia cards in this official ATI thread, but it makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## bengilbertuk

Thanks for the replys.

Im very interested in a 3 monitor eyefin setup so nvidia is out of the question. Im only asking this because i read in a xfire setup the memory stored in the vram is mirrored across both cards instead of giving that true 2gb of vram to use. Im only concerned because im wanting to run 5760 x 1080.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bengilbertuk* 
Thanks for the replys.

Im very interested in a 3 monitor eyefin setup so nvidia is out of the question.

Nvidia does the exact same thing as eyefinity, it's called nvidia surround. You need 2 cards for it to work as their cards only have 2 outputs. And you won't have to worry about displayport connections either.
If you have the budget you could even 1up those 460 to 470 or 480 (forget the 465) ... Just make sure your PSU can cope with what you throw at it.


----------



## alanpsk

Finally got my picture up








Here's my set up :
Sapphire 5970 toxic 4gb with 3 x HP L2445 monitors ( i love the glossy screen)


----------



## OverSightX

I have 2x26 and 1x22. Hopefully my last 26" comes in by Tuesday!!


----------



## simplec6

Hoping to join the club soon if my DP > VGA adapter works correctly, but one question.

I have two 5850's crossfired working well. I am now moving up to three screens and I would like to run eyefinity.

Do I need to have all three connections on the top card or can I have connections on both cards?


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simplec6*


Hoping to join the club soon if my DP > VGA adapter works correctly, but one question.

I have two 5850's crossfired working well. I am now moving up to three screens and I would like to run eyefinity.

Do I need to have all three connections on the top card or can I have connections on both cards?


All on one i believe, other wise you could do 3 in DVI, and I know that isn't possible.

Alanpsk, I like the neon look you have going on the bottom of your HAF


----------



## Chranny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simplec6*


Hoping to join the club soon if my DP > VGA adapter works correctly, but one question.

I have two 5850's crossfired working well. I am now moving up to three screens and I would like to run eyefinity.

Do I need to have all three connections on the top card or can I have connections on both cards?


All on the top card indeed.


----------



## Trubester88

Should I be able to connect my non active display port monitor cable into the second 5970 for crossfire eyefinity? Also does battlefield 2 work with crossfire and eyefinity or should I disable crossfire for better eyefinity results?


----------



## DominionXL

I just built mine and ill get pics as soon as i can!! Works is running me ragged


----------



## Bradey

just so every body knows
*ALL MONITORS MUST BE ON THE SAME CARD*


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

Yay finally I have some pics.









Specs 3x Asus VW224 on a 5850









with my pink walls


----------



## opty165

Well guys, today is a sad day.....

I'm breaking up my Eyefinity setup and going with a single 27in screen









But fear not! Once I get some more $$'s i'll be rocking 3 Asus 27in screens in Eyefinity with hopefully a 5970 inside my new mITX gaming rig with a Hexa-core chip!

I am going to be soo broke... lol


----------



## Trubester88

For some reason my two 5970's xfired and in eyefinity do not work very well in BC2. I am getting low frame rates. Any ways to fix this? Should I go back to a different set of drivers?


----------



## Andy.Yung

Hey guys, so I'm half way through making the plunge going to Eyefinity6 (monitors already ordered, only waiting to find a deal on a card). Are there any recommendations on 6 monitor array stands? (I'm running 23" monitors)

I'm trying not to spend a fortune on a stand. I'm toying with the idea of piecing something together from MonoPrice, but I'm just wondering if anyone out there knows of some good solutions.


----------



## Bradey

i have got one of these 
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...ducts_id=14117
not selling but i was also looking at the game so it was cheaper for me.

i am going eventually
going to go 5 monitors


----------



## Bradey

i have just bought 5
DELL, 1909W UltraSharp (TM) Wide Screen 19
Panel Size:
19"
Panel Type:
TN - Twisted Nematic
Maximum Resolution:
1440 x 900 at 60 Hz
Contrast Ratio:
1000:1
Brightness:
300 cd/m2
just waiting to get them posted
(now i need some converters)


----------



## mitchbowman

just one question to put out there

if i had 2 HD5850's running on the same machine but NOT in xfire would i be able to use all 6 outputs


----------



## Bradey

yes
but not in eye infinity


----------



## mitchbowman

cool thank's
i would still be able to span program's over all 6 wouldn't i ?


----------



## Bradey

i believe so


----------



## Freakn

Yes but the windows will be out of wack unless all the screens are the same size and res


----------



## AMD SLI guru

I'm using 2x 5830's in crossfire hooked up to 3x Dell G2410H LED screens.


----------



## Trubester88

Sweet can I join now? 2 x 5970's


----------



## Infrabasse

Nice setup, that thing must fly!








Shame you focused on the wall on that 2nd pic


----------



## Xyro TR1

I am EXCEPTIONALLY excited right now. I just received and installed my Single-Link DisplayPort to DVI adapter and it works _PERFECTLY_! This is a _huge_ improvement over the active dual link DVI adapter that I have, which caused rage-inducing flickering and noise on monitor 3. This one produces a functional, flicker-free, crisp display identical to the other two screens. This is the way EyeFinity SHOULD be.

Adapter:

 Amazon.com: Accell B087B-005B UltraAV DisplayPort to DVI-D Single-Link Active Adapter ATI Certified (Black): Electronics

PS: I should mention that this new one cost me a whopping THIRTY DOLLARS (yes, $30) compared to the $120 partially-functional adapter that it replaced. Now there is no reason not to go multi-monitor. :3


----------



## Infrabasse

I still get flickering from time to time without adapters. Mine is I believe, due to 2d/3d clock switching.


----------



## Digital Artist

Why is it not possible to add custom resolutions with ATI drivers without doing some kind of risky registry hack or flashing the EDID of the monitor? Nvidia is vastly superior in that department


----------



## ranger052

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trubester88*


For some reason my two 5970's xfired and in eyefinity do not work very well in BC2. I am getting low frame rates. Any ways to fix this? Should I go back to a different set of drivers?


Get the 10.5 Drivers


----------



## Asmola

"Zalman" Radeon 5870 CF @ 1000/1300
3 BenQ G2411HD fullHD-monitors


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digital Artist*


Why is it not possible to add custom resolutions with ATI drivers without doing some kind of risky registry hack or flashing the EDID of the monitor? Nvidia is vastly superior in that department



What do you mean custom resolutions?
Individual monitor, non-standard resolutions ?

Why would you even want that ?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digital Artist*


Why is it not possible to add custom resolutions with ATI drivers without doing some kind of risky registry hack or flashing the EDID of the monitor? Nvidia is vastly superior in that department


WHAT ARE YOU SMOKING?!

Of course it's possible....

1: Desktops and displays
2: Lower left corner, select dispaly, configure on the drop down menu
3: HDTV support tab.
4: Select resolution to begin from and press add. Now you're creating a custom resolution....


----------



## Digital Artist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Infrabasse* 
What do you mean custom resolutions?
Individual monitor, non-standard resolutions ?

Why would you even want that ?

By custom resolutions I mean user-defined resolutions and refresh rates.
Let's say I have an ATI 5870 graphics card and Bad Company 2 looks horrible when maxed out (jagged edges everywhere). My monitor natively only supports 1920 x 1080 @ 60 Hz.
Now I want the game to be rendered at 2560 x 1440 @ 60 Hz and have the graphics card scale the image back down to the native resolution.
This technique is called Downsampling, it's a way to fake anti-aliasing and it yields very good results.
In the nVidia control panel, the user is able to set ANY custom resolution, even one that isn't supported by the monitor.
Why can't ATI implement this feature?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Digital Artist* 
By custom resolutions I mean user-defined resolutions.
Let's say I have an ATI card and Bad Company 2 looks horrible when maxed out (jagged edges everywhere). My monitor natively only supports 1920 x 1080 @ 60 Hz.
Now I want to play the game at 2560 x 1440 @ 60 Hz and have the graphics card scale the image back down to the native resolution.
This is called Downsampling, it's a way to fake anti-aliasing and it yields very good results.
In the nVidia control panel, the user is able to set ANY custom resolution, even one that isn't supported by the monitor.
Why can't ATI implement this feature?

You can use HDMI + Overscaling options in CCC. But why go 2560x1440 instead of 1920x1080 with 8x AA? you would have a clearer picture, and smoother frame rates....


----------



## Digital Artist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


You can use HDMI + Overscaling options in CCC. But why go 2560x1440 instead of 1920x1080 with 8x AA? you would have a clearer picture, and smoother frame rates....


I don't think you understand what I mean... but that's ok. By the way, I think you mean underscan.

I guess I will just have to go nVidia next time, if I want to be able to set my monitor to ANY custom resolution, not just those that are pre-defined in the HDTV tab in catalyst.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digital Artist*


I don't think you understand what I mean... but that's ok.

I guess I will just have to go nVidia next time, if I want to be able to set my monitor to ANY custom resolution, not just those that are pre-defined in the HDTV tab in catalyst.


You can create custom resolutions in CCC, if they are supported by the monitor.

I was saying that 1920x1080 8xAA is lot better than 2560x1440 no AA.

It also takes less power to run....


----------



## Digital Artist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


You can create custom resolutions in CCC, if they are supported by the monitor.

I was saying that 1920x1080 8xAA is lot better than 2560x1440 no AA.

It also takes less power to run....


My problem is that Anti aliasing doesn't properly work in Bad Company 2, therefore I would like to be able to downsample the image and create a fake anti aliasing effect. But unfortunately ATI imposes all these restrictions on the end-user...

If you take 2560x1440 no AA (or just a little bit of AA) and scale it back down to 1920x1080, it will look just as good as 1920x1080 8xAA or even better.

There is a program out there called SSAA Tool and it's able to successfully downsample games, but unfortunately it is not compatible with punkbuster, that's why I was trying to achieve the same effect manually but I ran against a wall called Catalyst...


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Digital Artist* 
My problem is that Anti aliasing doesn't properly work in Bad Company 2, therefore I would like to be able to downsample the image and create a fake anti aliasing effect. But unfortunately ATI imposes all these restrictions on the end-user...

Ehh... You would go nVidia just because of one or two games?

Can't you try to force AA in CCC?


----------



## Digital Artist

No I could imagine going nVidia, because their drivers seem to give more freedom to the consumer. But I heard that in a year or two, the Catalyst software will be completely rewritten, so there is hope...
Unfortunately I can't force AA in BC2 because it was either optimized for nVidia only or the game's anti-aliasing engine doesn't work properly or both.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Digital Artist* 
No I could imagine going nVidia, because their drivers seem to give more freedom to the consumer. But I heard that in a year or two, the Catalyst software will be completely rewritten, so there is hope...
Unfortunately I can't force AA in BC2 because it was either optimized for nVidia only or the game's anti-aliasing engine doesn't work properly or both.

How does it "not work"?

There could be many things wrong. Some types of AA aren't so good. Some types of AA are affected heavily by high AF settings...


----------



## Digital Artist

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
How does it "not work"?

There could be many things wrong. Some types of AA aren't so good. Some types of AA are affected heavily by high AF settings...

You're not quoting me correctly, I said it doesn't work properly. Only the gun and some characters/vehicles up close get anti-aliased. Everything else is full of jagged edges.
Have you ever played Bad Company 2? If yes, then you know what I mean.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Digital Artist* 
Have you ever played Bad Company 2? If yes, then you know what I mean.

I have, but only singleplayer, and with AA off. My computer isn't powerfull enough to run it propelrly....


----------



## AngelOfHavoc

Ill join the club.










5770 XFX
3 23inch Acer G235HABD


----------



## Bacheezi

sorry if this has been asked before but does eyefinity work in crossfire yet? I know that it didn't before...


----------



## xsf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bacheezi* 
sorry if this has been asked before but does eyefinity work in crossfire yet? I know that it didn't before...

Yes. Have seen multiple users with Crossfire setups and various benchmarks from sites using Eyefinity (single and multi-gpu setups).


----------



## Freakn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelOfHavoc* 
Ill join the club.

5770 XFX
3 23inch Acer G235HABD

What sort of gaming performance do you get with this setup?

Res ? FPS?


----------



## Andy.Yung

After sitting on all the parts for a few weeks, I finally got a chance to get STARTED putting together my Eye6. I'm using 3 stands from MonoPrice and just from the few hours I spent throwing stuff together, I can tell these stands are going to drive me nuts when I go and set them up correctly...aligning all 6 monitors. Crappy picture:










If anyone has any 6 monitor stands or any tips/tricks aligning these monitors, please let me know! I'm hoping tomorrow to swap out GPUs from my 5850 to 5870, get everything plugged in to test my card and active DP adapters.


----------



## Infrabasse

You'll need to make sure the desk itself is really level.
Also the desk doesn't seem very thick, it's probably gonna flex and make your alignment impossible.
I'd stiffen it from the underside or get a x6 stand


----------



## Andy.Yung

The monitors won't have final resting across 2 desks. I've just staged everything there, I'll eventually move it to my office. Desks aren't tremendously thick, but they are strong. They have metal rectangular channels running on the underside and I currently have 4 monitors, risers, junk sitting on mine without the table bowing.

Do you have any reasonably priced x6 stands in mind? That was the main thing I had problems with, couldn't find many x6 options that were reasonably priced...hell, there aren't many x6 stands out there to begin with.

...Eye3 was so easy to set up when compared to this...lol


----------



## Infrabasse

ebay has a good bunch of cheap multimonitor stands

Up to 26"
Up to 24"
Up to 21"

Found those on the first 200 results, 6 pages to go


----------



## yang88she

2x2007 + 1x 2001 on xfx 5850
1 x 3007 on pny 9500gt =P


----------



## Lune

*Add me, 2x 5970's and 3x Dell Ultrasharp U2410's*


----------



## tagurtoast

I have 2 HIS 5870 2GBs with 3 acer V233Hs

http://www.overclock.net/10727826-post2.html


----------



## Trubester88

Does this get me in?










http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h8...cket_3729_.jpg


----------



## peeinginthepool

In
3x2494SW samsung 24" LCD's
1x 5870 Sapphire Vapor X

Pics (no pics? it didn't happen)


----------



## Lune

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peeinginthepool* 
In
3x2494SW samsung 24" LCD's
1x 5870 Sapphire Vapor X

Pics (no pics? it didn't happen)












































Mind sharing the desktop picture? Wanna try it


----------



## peeinginthepool

which one? the top picture is of 4 different cityscape's at night: Paris, New York, Vancouver and Hong Kong (when i get home ill post the link to them and or can post the images im using the program display fusion to do all 4 different pics (each cityscape fills all 3 screens on their own .. cant remember the res)) the other few are pics of "Just Cause 2" while i was gamming.

Cheers


----------



## peeinginthepool

As promised Screensavers x 4
Vancouver, New York, Paris, Hong Kong..... hmm wonder which one has better air quality..


----------



## blur510

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peeinginthepool* 
As promised Screensavers x 4
Vancouver, New York, Paris, Hong Kong..... hmm wonder which one has better air quality..

































anyway to get that picture in 5760x1080 or 6000x1080?


----------



## peeinginthepool

The Desktop wallpapers should be all in hi res here,

Link to the shared album:

http://s864.photobucket.com/albums/a...2010/Desktops/

I will Add more desktops to this album as i scour the interweb


----------



## Juggalo23451

Add me please
Three samsung 2343bwx 2048x1152
5970 and 5870 crossfire










You Tube


----------



## dracotonisamond

can i be here now?


----------



## jprovido

Do i still need an active display port adaptor for HD6870's?


----------



## falfuris

FINALLY !!! i love you guys









samgsung SyncMaster 2333 23,1 inch
LG Flatron W2361VG 23,1inch
ACER H233H 23,1 inch

(3x1920)=5760x1080










i run a ATI Radeon HD sapphire 6870 1go







( picture coming in )


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jprovido* 
Do i still need an active display port adaptor for HD6870's?

Yea, I emailed AMD asking that question, a mini DP adapter as opposed to the one for the HD 5 series...how lame


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451* 
Add me please
Three samsung 2343bwx 2048x1152
5970 and 5870 crossfire









I have the 2343 monitor. I want to eventually get two more, but I can find them anywhere any more









Anyone know were you can still buy them?


----------



## PropNut

I had mine on 10-27-09 (WOW, its been a year!), didnt know about this thread though.

XFX HD5850 (single card now, the second is in my simpit)
3XAcer 22" 1680 x 1050 (5040x1050 in Eyefinity)

Add me please:


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy* 
I have the 2343 monitor. I want to eventually get two more, but I can find them anywhere any more









Anyone know were you can still buy them?

sent you a pm


----------



## Freakn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falfuris*


FINALLY !!! i love you guys









samgsung SyncMaster 2333 23,1 inch
LG Flatron W2361VG 23,1inch
ACER H233H 23,1 inch

(3x1920)=5760x1080
i run a ATI Radeon HD sapphire 6870 1go







( picture coming in )


What sort of gaming performance are you getting?


----------



## peeinginthepool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself* 
Yea, I emailed AMD asking that question, a mini DP adapter as opposed to the one for the HD 5 series...how lame

Hey Every one, there is a single link adapter for only $26.99 (Acell @ NCIX), not too bad. i feel for those who shelled out 100+ for the previous active adapters


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peeinginthepool* 
Hey Every one, there is a single link adapter for only $26.99 (Acell @ NCIX), not too bad. i feel for those who shelled out 100+ for the previous active adapters

I kinda feel bad too but the fact is that they had to pay more because they wanted it early. There was less demand for eyefinity by then. Now that there is more demand, things are cheaper to produce...

I bet that this will happen to SSD's at one point...


----------



## dracotonisamond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peeinginthepool* 
Hey Every one, there is a single link adapter for only $26.99 (Acell @ NCIX), not too bad. i feel for those who shelled out 100+ for the previous active adapters

is it an active adapter? that sounds like the price domain of a passive adapter.
if so, rage. i just shelled out like 120 bucks for one.

+sick background


You Tube


----------



## PropNut

They are active, but single link so they are restricted to a max resolution of 1920x1200. I picked up a ColorPower adapter the other day from NewEgg for 26.99 USD just to see if it works. I unplugged my 100.00 unit and pluged this one in....it is still plugged in...works great.


----------



## peeinginthepool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond*


is it an active adapter? that sounds like the price domain of a passive adapter.
if so, rage. i just shelled out like 120 bucks for one.

+sick background
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvEN5rX-z5I


Yes Active Single link adapter.

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=55259&...facture=Accell


----------



## ranger052

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond*


is it an active adapter? that sounds like the price domain of a passive adapter.
if so, rage. i just shelled out like 120 bucks for one.

+sick background
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvEN5rX-z5I


From where can I get that background??


----------



## WhiteDog

Dual ASUS HD5870v2 in crossfire
3x Dell P2311H (1920*1080)
Running 6048*1080 with bezel compensation


----------



## Bradey

my eye 5 before turning 
http://www.overclock.net/11171397-post14373.html


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
my eye 5 before turning
http://www.overclock.net/11171397-post14373.html

Sweet setup. *Does eyefinity support 5x portrait?* I didn't know that.

I bet that looks very good in games....


----------



## Bradey

not yet

but they said it will be in one of the next couple


----------



## Andy.Yung

After sitting on the parts for almost a month, I got an Eyefinity6 array up (though still with some kinks)!

Some bad/quick temporary shots.


----------



## cq842000

My second Eyefinity setup, and I like this one alot more. I'm going to get some custom stands for them soon. I also need to organize some wiring ASAP....


----------



## LoaderX

Hi guys im new here, i complete my Eyefinity 3+ monitors of 22 inches 2x SOYOs & 1 AOC, Video Card AMD Radeon HD 6870 1GB DDr5 (yes the latest videocard of AMD), Core 2 Quad procesor Q8200, 8 GB at 800MHZ Kingston HyperX DDr2, 2 HDD 250GB and 400 GB, Motherboard EliteGroup P45t-A, CPU Fan a SPINQ Blue Led, a Water proof keyboard, Logitech G500 Gaming Mice, Logitech X-530 5.1 and a Shinobi Trendsonic Case Mid-Tower.
Im from Dominican Republic, i am a Graphic Designer, work whit cinema 4d, photoshop, illustrator, indesign, flash catalyst, soundbooth, after effects and lightroom 3.
Coming Soon the pictures of my Setup.


----------



## AMOCO

You can add me and here it is,Will update pic when I reorganize my room this weekend:










2x Sapphire HD 5770 In CrossFireX
3x ASUS VH196T {@ 4516 x 900}


----------



## vibrancyy

finally made it







)

























glad to be here


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Are any of you guys having issues with 10.11's with the display port screen periodically shutting off for 2-4 seconds randomly?

and the same display does not wake up when I come back from screen saver...i have to unplug and re-plug the adapter

anyone else having similar issues?


----------



## Aleckazee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoaderX* 
Hi guys im new here, i complete my Eyefinity 3+ monitors of 22 inches 2x SOYOs & 1 AOC, Video Card AMD Radeon HD 6870 1GB DDr5 (yes the latest videocard of AMD), Core 2 Quad procesor Q8200, 8 GB at 800MHZ Kingston HyperX DDr2, 2 HDD 250GB and 400 GB, Motherboard EliteGroup P45t-A, CPU Fan a SPINQ Blue Led, a Water proof keyboard, Logitech G500 Gaming Mice, Logitech X-530 5.1 and a Shinobi Trendsonic Case Mid-Tower.
Im from Dominican Republic, i am a Graphic Designer, work whit cinema 4d, photoshop, illustrator, indesign, flash catalyst, soundbooth, after effects and lightroom 3.
Coming Soon the pictures of my Setup.

Can I ask what res the screens are at, and have you run any games on the setup? I want to get 3 21.5" LED screens and the ATI 6870 and play games on it. Will I be able to play games maxed out?


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aleckazee* 
Can I ask what res the screens are at, and have you run any games on the setup? I want to get 3 21.5" LED screens and the ATI 6870 and play games on it. Will I be able to play games maxed out?

A 6870 wont be able to play new games maxed out, anything with a high screen resolution ie, 6040x1080 will start to bring a bottleneck to single gpu's.
I can't play Metro 2033 on my sig rig on max with that resolution.


----------



## Aleckazee

hmmm. not good news. What if I got 2 5770s to power my eyefinity? I might just go with 6870 but single screen tho cause I'm already going over my budget


----------



## SadistBlinx

@Aleckazee, Eyefinity is not something you want to do if your on a budget, fill out your sig rig so people know what hardware you are running so we can get an idea of what your system can and can't run.


----------



## =JLumbs=

Hey guys wondering if anyone got 6870s CF on eyefinity....On BFBC2 im getting better performance on a single card than on CF.....is this normal for the time being???? i hate that i have to turn off CF to make things run good.......


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx* 
@Aleckazee, Eyefinity is not something you want to do if your on a budget, fill out your sig rig so people know what hardware you are running so we can get an idea of what your system can and can't run.

i agree


----------



## rodercot

Hey All,

Sign me up; Three Asus VH242H Monitors (not fun with the angled bezels), kudos to the OP of the pipe stand idea for three monitors; I took that a step further and wall mounted it. Then I got 4 1/2" tee fittings and drilled out the cross threads with a 3/4" drill bit in a DRILL PRESS (do not do this with a hand drill you will get hurt). I got some 3/4" round delrene plastic and drilled out the center with 1/2" drill bit and got some long 1/2" bolts, washers (M10 flats) and nylock nuts as well as some metal strapping, I cut that off at desired lengths drilled 1/2" holes in those as well and fastened it all to the wall mounted pipe stand to make HINGES out of threaded black pipe. to adjust the hinges I just loosen the 1/2" nuts a little bit position the monitor as I want to and then tighten the nuts in the hinge, pretty simple and it works. Then I got some 1" split wrap and covered all the pipes so it looks pretty clean. I priced the chiefmount 54" array with a wall mount was close to 500$ CDN I got maybe 75$ in the stand with the split wrap.

I can start to play with cooling thinking of adding a 2nd loop for the gpu at some point soon with another rad added to my Rasa 750 Kit. The final pic is my sig rig powerplant (sorry for the dusty window it's all blue with white sleeving and hose

specs are

1 - powercolor 6870 Ref (non pcs) accel minidp to dvi (yes it flickers)
3 - asus vh242H (hate the bezels)
1 - DVI
2 - HDMI
3 - miniDP to DVI

If You notice the backplates on the Monitors - I got those at home depot in the gate section for 1.44 each they are pre-drilled for a 4x4 post mount which you guessed it lines up 100% with a vesa 100MM bolt pattern, there are also two small holes in the plate which line up with a two hole pipe strap. I chose to redrill and mount caddy part number CD0B for mounting the monitors to the pipe. see link below.
http://www.erico.com/products/CADDYc...ampswBolts.asp

rgds,

Dave


----------



## yang88she

finally got my 3rd 2007fp ips










5859 powering the eyefinity setup...a cheapo but effective NVIDIA 9500gt powering the 3007wfp hc & 2001 fp


----------



## stolid

Can anyone tell me what I can accomplish with a HD5770?

Would 3 x 19" (1280x1024 each) monitors be doable? I was thinking about adding 2 19" monitors to the one I already have. I don't care about playing at max graphics (but I do want the max res).

Also, do you think it would be worth it, opposed to say a single 24" monitor?


----------



## Bradey

^ yep, i could play all games at max res, a few at max settings.


----------



## iSnob

How do I monitor a 3 +1 configuration, with the DisplayPort adapter, and a xfx 5870?

this for example:
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...yefinity04.jpg


----------



## SilverPotato

Woah, you never added me, I've had eyefinity forever! Guess I forgot to post here ><

Pics and Specs:










3 x Asus VH222 monitors (1920x1080)
2 x 5850 (HIS/Powercolor)
Dell Active DVI > DP Adapter

5760x1080
6064x1080 (bezel comp.)

And for those who want it:
My Background (It's 27MB)


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iSnob* 
How do I monitor a 3 +1 configuration, with the DisplayPort adapter, and a xfx 5870?

this for example:
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...yefinity04.jpg

you would need another gpu ie. if you stay w/ AMD then you need another 5870 or lower end 5xxx series, or do what I did...

get a cheap $30 nvidia card ie. 9500gt (I have a 5850 for 3x20 eyefinity + the 9500gt to power my additional 30" + 20")


----------



## stolid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bradey* 
^ yep, i could play all games at max res, a few at max settings.

Thanks.

To go for this 3x19" setup, I'd be giving up my single 24" (to a family member). Is the downsize in screen but increase in quantity worth it?

(I want to go for eyefinity but buy only 2 additional monitors, and the best candidate for that is my old 19" which is relatively cheap.)


----------



## iSnob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yang88she* 
you would need another gpu ie. if you stay w/ AMD then you need another 5870 or lower end 5xxx series, or do what I did...

get a cheap $30 nvidia card ie. 9500gt (I have a 5850 for 3x20 eyefinity + the 9500gt to power my additional 30" + 20")

if I wanted to play with the monitor connected to the second card, I'll play with the performance of nvidia or 5870?


----------



## yang88she

nvidia...and you would have to change that screen as the primary.

ie. I use my 30" and 20" for web browsing or movie watching when I am not gaming...when gaming I have it on to keep browers open etc.

also @ stolid: you will regret giving up the 24" to go w/ 3x19...eyefinity is nice, but for everyday use, I would keep the 24 and save up for 2 additional 24"

ie. I was going to try for 3x30", I had 2x30's for a period of time, but economically and being practical, it was just no realistic for me. So I went w. to me the best of both worlds.

3x20 (1200x1600) for eyefinity in portrait, kept my 30 (2560x1600) and added an additional 20. So I can run 20x30x20 or 3x20 +30+20. So I can run games on either a large resolution single screen or eyefinity.


----------



## stolid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yang88she* 
also @ stolid: you will regret giving up the 24" to go w/ 3x19...eyefinity is nice, but for everyday use, I would keep the 24 and save up for 2 additional 24"

Getting 2 additional 24" is kind of impractical for me.







First of all my monitor is 1920x1200 not 1080p and the bezel kinda sucks. It would be quite expensive, matching monitors or not. I could keep a forth monitor - either my 24" or my 20" alongside that 3x19" setup.

I really wish I could get 2 more of my 20", but unfortunately it happens to be the most obscure 20" ever (though with nice bezels) having a resolution of 1400x1050.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodercot;11587814*
> Hey All,
> 
> Sign me up; Three Asus VH242H Monitors (not fun with the angled bezels)...


How are those monitors for eyefinity? I'm considering getting three of these myself, and the bezel size is the only thing I'm worried about. Does anyone know of any other 24" monitors with thinner bezels that I could get for under $200?


----------



## hitman1985

ill be up and about this weekend (if newyears doesnt take a big toll on my rig building abilities







)

rig see sig, monitors will be triple Acer G235H ABD that i picked up for $ 139 each







and i might slap my H233H on there some day to have a fourth monitor (if thats even possible)


----------



## sarien

Awesome an Eyefinity club page....I will post some pics again soon.


----------



## DayzaStarr

Hey guys, I hope to have something up soon...I just ordered my 6950 and 2 more 22" last week Friday, so I hope they are here by tonight after I get out of work or tomorrow.
Question: Will a 6950 (which I plan to get up to 6970 levels) run 3 22" with max settings in games (TF2, Portal, FO3/FO3NV) or will I need a second 6950? I do plan on getting a second 6950 probably in another week or two but just curious before I order that second one if I will be okay until then or if I should just run 2 monitors until I order my second card.


----------



## charlesC8188

Add me







This was setup in my basement to test them out. Bought from an OCN member. 3x HP 2031a 20in. (4800x900) I have 3x Samsung 2033 20in. I also run 2 XFX HD 5850's, and when I try to plug them all in I can't get a 3x2 display. Maybe I need a eyefinity edition card with 6 mini DP ports??? I really want to run all 6 monitors at a time! With the 5850's overclocked i'm still playing crysis at 40fps with high settings. O_O


----------



## MatheusMoraes

Hello to All the OSN and the club's Eyefinit!
I have a 23-inch and three 20-inch;
I bought a DisplayPort adapter but had no usb cable!
I can not do Eyefinit, the cable would be passive?
Morro in Brazil, but it is very difficult to find an active, have someone who can send me too? Thank you for your attention!


----------



## yang88she

you don't need an active adapter w/ a usb b/c the one's w/ an additional usb power cable is for resolutions of 2560x1600.

you need one of these

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004071ZX0/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d1_i4?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=14SX8NTCDBJZAH4V1XTH&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846]Amazon.com: Accell B087B-005B UltraAV DisplayPort to DVI-D Single-Link Active Adapter ATI Certified (Black): Electronics[/URL]

this will support up to 1920x1200 which I'm sure your 3x20's resolutions are lower than that.

I believe you may have a passive adapter...do you a link or picture of the one you bought?


----------



## MatheusMoraes

My adapter is identical to that








But I can not activate Eyefinity can only use two monitors.
I do not know if the problem is but use crossfire of 5770!
What resolutions can with this adapter?
Grateful


----------



## loki_reborn

ASUS EAH5870

3 x LG W2246T monitors.

I will hopefully be getting another 5870 soon and sticking everything in a TJ11 for a more grown up look.


----------



## adamwzl

awesome setup guys.

Im just about to pull the trigger on 3 asus 23.6 vh242h monitors for eyefinity with my xfire 6850.

running into one problem... i need a new desk haha.. anyone have any idea where to get a decent size computer desk that has enough space for all 3 monitors and peripherals. a flat table top would be ideal.

thanks


----------



## yang88she

IKEA galant...ftw


----------



## windfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatheusMoraes;11915330*
> My adapter is identical to that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I can not activate Eyefinity can only use two monitors.
> I do not know if the problem is but use crossfire of 5770!
> What resolutions can with this adapter?
> Grateful


I am not sure whether or not your problem is caused by that adapter.
But, you need to make sure it is *active*. Having no USB cable connected means it is not active dual link. But it could still be active single link.
Look at the connectors (especially the white one) to see if you can find ''Active'' on it. Look at the pic below which shows my Sapphire one.
If not, it is most likely a passive one, which does not work.
(Edit #1: I now suspect yours is a passive one and so it is no good. Yours looks exactly like this Accell's converter here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812607013&cm_re=accell-_-12-607-013-_-Product)

A few companies have released single-link active adapter for this purpose.
Sapphire:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814999030&Tpk=sapphire%20active%20single%20link

HIS:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814999031

As you are in Brazil, I do not think newegg is convenience to you.
So, try your local stores to see if they carry the above products.
If not, contact HIS (which has a Brazil website). Here:
http://www.hisdigital.com/br/product2-567.shtml

Finally, ''single link'' means that adapter supports up to 1920x1200.


----------



## adamwzl

thanks yang, i was looking at that table. Look kinda small in pictures on their site. So maybe I will check it out sometime soon.

Also im getting a little confused. I was thinking about getting monitors with native res of 1920x1080 and when using the max res my performance would be extremely low in most games.

So I decided to look into 20" monitors. But the only thing that is giving me questions marks, is 1600x900 really worth down grading to from 1920x1080..

I would yield better performance when using that native res in eyefinity but im not too sure if its really worth the investment. I found decent set of acer monitors for 120 per. Which is nice and wouldnt break the bank in any form.

The main thing is I really dont want to upgrade my gpus as i just got them a couple months ago. Im afraid if i go with 3x1920x1080 native res monitors I would get sub 30-40 frames in most games with high eye candy.

Then my impulsive self would go out and buy 2 new 6970s with new f/c water blocks etc.. I really dont need to spend another 1k just to play at a insane res :lol:

As 2x1600x900 I can get 50-60 in most games. which would be enjoyable and keep me happy until the next refresh.

Any thoughts? Im kinda stuck in a bind.

/rant


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatheusMoraes;11915330*
> My adapter is identical to that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I can not activate Eyefinity can only use two monitors.
> I do not know if the problem is but use crossfire of 5770!
> What resolutions can with this adapter?
> Grateful


Sorry, but that one won't work...I bought one at fry's just to check it out since it was only $22, and even though it says active on the package, I don't believe it is. Did some research on the model # (B087B-001B) and haven't found anyone that has gotten it to work. Accell is the brand.


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=JLumbs=;11538929*
> Hey guys wondering if anyone got 6870s CF on eyefinity....On BFBC2 im getting better performance on a single card than on CF.....is this normal for the time being???? i hate that i have to turn off CF to make things run good.......


hey man im probably pretty late to this, but actually your q9550 can not keep up with the 6870s in xfire. You should probably look into upgrading to sandy bridge.

I had a q9550 oc to 4.2 and my cards would not pass 50% usage unless i turned everything way up in bc2.


----------



## Parish_Rane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl;11964150*
> hey man im probably pretty late to this, but actually your q9550 can not keep up with the 6870s in xfire. You should probably look into upgrading to sandy bridge.
> 
> I had a q9550 oc to 4.2 and my cards would not pass 50% usage unless i turned everything way up in bc2.


Did you see a performance increase in game after getting the i7?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatheusMoraes;11915330*
> My adapter is identical to that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I can not activate Eyefinity can only use two monitors.
> I do not know if the problem is but use crossfire of 5770!
> What resolutions can with this adapter?
> Grateful


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve;11942125*
> Sorry, but that one won't work...I bought one at fry's just to check it out since it was only $22, and even though it says active on the package, I don't believe it is. Did some research on the model # (B087B-001B) and haven't found anyone that has gotten it to work. Accell is the brand.


That's because it's not an Eyefinity certified adapter. You want this model: B087B-005B. They're not perfect but they are only 30 bucks, shrugs.

http://www.amazon.com/Accell-B087B-005B-DisplayPort-Single-Link-Certified/dp/B004071ZX0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1294725752&sr=8-4]Amazon.com: Accell B087B-005B UltraAV DisplayPort to DVI-D Single-Link Active Adapter ATI Certified (Black): Electronics[/URL]


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Parish_Rane;11965941*
> Did you see a performance increase in game after getting the i7?


Oh hell yea man! I was very skeptical about upgrading because one I loved my q9550 and at 4.2 i thought it was a screamer. Basicly I was in denial that it couldnt handle my 6850s in crossfire. But in reality it couldnt. Once I upgraded my frame rates jumped through the roof.

Sometimes in really populated servers I find out that my 950 is bottle necking my cards by 15% no where near the 60% q9550 was doing. But Im still stock on the 950 as I havent ironed out everything when ocing yet. But the new sandy bridge is even faster. And its only about 20$ more than the 950. Hell of a deal. If you have the funds I say jump on it.


----------



## itcrashed

My EF setup:
Obutto racing seat with Logitech G27
2x Diamond Radeon HD5870 EF6 in Crossfire
3x Acer 19" 1600x900
1x Apple 27" (not pictured)




























Some brief videos I shot of the system in action...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDdcsLVaQyI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sd8FoocXCuo[/ame]


----------



## adamwzl

itcrashed that is a sick ass setup!

I just purchased 3x20" LED monitors from Acer. Kind of skeptical on their quality as acer is lower end in my book. I always stucks with samsung. Also how do you like the res of 4800x900? Coming from 1920x1080 Im kinda feeling that the vertical res will feel shrunk down.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl;11983403*
> itcrashed that is a sick ass setup!
> 
> I just purchased 3x20" LED monitors from Acer. Kind of skeptical on their quality as acer is lower end in my book. I always stucks with samsung. Also how do you like the res of 4800x900? Coming from 1920x1080 Im kinda feeling that the vertical res will feel shrunk down.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


In windows, the vertical resolution might be missed.

In games, you don't lose any vertical field of vision. EVERY resolution sees the same vertically, so you will see as much as your previous 1080p setup. The only downside is that games are blurrier because of the low resolution

4800x900 sounds good


----------



## itcrashed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl;11983403*
> itcrashed that is a sick ass setup!
> 
> I just purchased 3x20" LED monitors from Acer. Kind of skeptical on their quality as acer is lower end in my book. I always stucks with samsung. Also how do you like the res of 4800x900? Coming from 1920x1080 Im kinda feeling that the vertical res will feel shrunk down.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


I went with Acer 19" because Staples had a promo and I got them for $65 each!!! Being that these were going to be for dedicated use, I didn't mind the "lower quality" picture. 4800x900 is a perfect blend of performance and resolution IMHO. I am still able to max out all graphics settings on all games (with the exception of Metro 2033) and get very good frame rates. CF certainly helps!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;11983432*
> In windows, the vertical resolution might be missed.
> 
> In games, you don't lose any vertical field of vision. EVERY resolution sees the same vertically, so you will see as much as your previous 1080p setup. The only downside is that games are blurrier because of the low resolution
> 
> 4800x900 sounds good


Indeed, the games "seem" a hair blurrier, but take that with a grain of salt as my daily monitor is an Apple 27" 2560x1440.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl;11964150*
> hey man im probably pretty late to this, but actually your q9550 can not keep up with the 6870s in xfire. You should probably look into upgrading to sandy bridge.
> 
> I had a q9550 oc to 4.2 and my cards would not pass 50% usage unless i turned everything way up in bc2.


That's not how it works. Generally speaking, your cards shouldn't be hitting high percent usage rates unless you're running some kind of gpu stress test. Granted a 9550 might be a bottleneck for xfire 6870's but the difference would be negligible at best.


----------



## bodoetz

first, this is my first post in here (sorry for my poor english, i'm from indonesia)
i've got something to ask to all of u,

I have plans to make with 2 screen monitors only, it's only LG with 17" (square)
so the total resolution is 2560x1024. is this work for eyefinity?
why i choose square? this because i already have one..
I'm just a student,so i haven't a big budget ,
o ya, i just use sapphire HD 5770 Flex..
thx for d response guys


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bodoetz;12042913*
> first, this is my first post in here (sorry for my poor english, i'm from indonesia)
> i've got something to ask to all of u,
> 
> I have plans to make with 2 screen monitors only, it's only LG with 17" (square)
> so the total resolution is 2560x1024. is this work for eyefinity?
> why i choose square? this because i already have one..
> I'm just a student,so i haven't a big budget ,
> o ya, i just use sapphire HD 5770 Flex..
> thx for d response guys


2 monitor gaming sucks. The point of focus in every game is in the center and there is a bezel there. So you can't see anything. 3x 1280x1024 would work fine though.


----------



## DaRookie

Check out my poor man eyefinity setup. 24" LCD, 32" LG HDTV, 21.5" Acer LCD. LG HDTV had 15% underscan to get it align with the 24".







Don't laugh I'm a poor man.... lol

Civilization V 5760x 1080


----------



## MintMouse

That's not too bad at all, DaRookie.

I posted this in a new thread but I'll post it in here as well. I got two new monitors today for eyefinity. So I've got three 1920x1080 monitors. Connected with VGA via the DVI with an adapter and with a Displayport -> DVI adapter.

I select create group from catalyst, I pick 3x1, when it comes to the display selection screen just one display comes up. I don't seem to be able to add any more monitors. Clicking on any from the bottom just makes a clone appear. Clicking on the third one also makes a clone but turns off the second one.

Any ideas?

‼Holy****‼ I got it.


----------



## bodoetz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12044141*
> 2 monitor gaming sucks. The point of focus in every game is in the center and there is a bezel there. So you can't see anything. 3x 1280x1024 would work fine though.


crossed the mind will be destroyed.








here finally i got 3 lCD LG17" square
but I am still confused to apply it..
there's 3 LCD only use vga port not hdmi etc,
whether it will work, if i use vga spilitter?








as u know there's only 2 dvi,1 hdmi,1 DP ports
2 monitors will be on DVI, n where the other one i put it? HDMI?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bodoetz;12052564*
> crossed the mind will be destroyed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here finally i got 3 lCD LG17" square
> but I am still confused to apply it..
> there's 3 LCD only use vga port not hdmi etc,
> whether it will work, if i use vga spilitter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as u know there's only 2 dvi,1 hdmi,1 DP ports
> 2 monitors will be on DVI, n where the other one i put it? HDMI?


This is what is wrong with eyefinity. You need to use the display port. You can't use the HDMI. You must have an ACTIVE adapter for DP to whatever plug. Those cost 30 minimum. Only buy one if it's advertised as "eyefinity validated"


----------



## bodoetz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12052709*
> This is what is wrong with eyefinity. You need to use the display port. You can't use the HDMI. You must have an ACTIVE adapter for DP to whatever plug. Those cost 30 minimum. Only buy one if it's advertised as "eyefinity validated"


yeahh, i got it.. hahaa.. sorry dude i'm so lay on eyefinity..
let me tell u, in my view once..
so 2 monitors using 2 DVI port, with DVI to CRT converter.
and d other one using DP to vga, advertised as "eyefinity validated"
right?


----------



## MintMouse

Bad Company 2 is awesome in Eyefinity. I'm running it on a single 5850 and I'm rather surprised at how high I can keep my settings, I thought I'd need to drop everything to medium but works fine with everything at high. Haven't tried turning on HBAO or AA yet though.

Hearts of Iron 3 is pretty cool. You can see all of Europe and the East side of the U.S/Canada when zoomed out.

Can't seem to get the field of view right on KF yet.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Count me in?

2x XFX 6950's
3x Asus VH222H Monitors, 1x Vivitek H1080FD Projector


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve;12011736*
> That's not how it works. Generally speaking, your cards shouldn't be hitting high percent usage rates unless you're running some kind of gpu stress test. Granted a 9550 might be a bottleneck for xfire 6870's but the difference would be negligible at best.


the difference was completely noticeable. It wasnt negligible at best.

The cpu was bottlenecking both those cards in xfire. Its been proven time and time again. My cards always run at 98-99% in any gpu demanding game when the cpu is not a factor.


----------



## leecH01

i5 2500k or x6 1090t, Which one should I choose for trible monitor eyefinity (5760x1080)
Is the difference between them ?

graphics card 2 x XFX hd6850 cf
Thank you for your comments..


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bodoetz;12053252*
> yeahh, i got it.. hahaa.. sorry dude i'm so lay on eyefinity..
> let me tell u, in my view once..
> so 2 monitors using 2 DVI port, with DVI to CRT converter.
> and d other one using DP to vga, advertised as "eyefinity validated"
> right?


2 monitors from DVI

1 monitor from DP to something. You should check the supported adapters list on AMDs site as well, that's the most reliable way of not wasting your money.


----------



## exlink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leecH01;12063939*
> i5 2500k or x6 1090t, Which one should I choose for trible monitor eyefinity (5760x1080)
> Is the difference between them ?
> 
> graphics card 2 x XFX hd6850 cf
> Thank you for your comments..


If you're looking to game then the i5 2500k without a second thought. Even if you're not gaming I'd probably pick the i5 2500k anyway.


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leecH01;12063939*
> i5 2500k or x6 1090t, Which one should I choose for trible monitor eyefinity (5760x1080)
> Is the difference between them ?
> 
> graphics card 2 x XFX hd6850 cf
> Thank you for your comments..


i would go with the i5 2500k no reason not to.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exlink;12065620*
> If you're looking to game then the i5 2500k without a second thought. Even if you're not gaming I'd probably pick the i5 2500k anyway.


HC doesn't have PHIIX6's or 25k's in their charts, but the difference isn't much in gaming between these two
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/charts/index.php?pid=70,77&tid=2
AMD is geared towards gaming with the PHII's, where you won't see a difference between dual and triple channel in frame rates

I'm not a fan boy just cause I use AMD, all I'm saying is you won't see a lick of difference between the phenom II and the SB in games, just in your wallet


----------



## adamwzl

Add me to the list.

Make shift table with 3x20" Acer LED Monitors

BBC2 4800x900


----------



## Parish_Rane

3xAcer G235H from Microcenter, this active adapter ( http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0345800 ) and it's running great so far. There was a little drama where during the screen arranging only the first screen would turn blue. So I just swapped the connectors and what ports they were plugged into and it worked the second time.

I will say it now that I experienced it, bezels don't matter to me at all. Don't even notice it. And I could never go back.


----------



## adamwzl

^awesome parish. Yea i can never go back as well now that i moved to the dark side of eyefinity!

i never had this much fun gaming since when i first got into pc gaming 15 years ago.


----------



## Daetlus

Could I actually be first at something in my life? Yeah, it's a mess, it was just setup last night. Also, these monitors and video cards are actually for a new watercooled build, the rest of the parts just aren't here yet.

Picture of Setup:








Card(s) used Crossfire? Gigabyte 5870 2GB Eyefinity 6 version x2 Crossfire
Brand/Model of Monitors MD230x6
5760x2160 without bezel correction currently.


----------



## adamwzl

jeezzzz thats intense!


----------



## Daetlus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Parish_Rane;12100248*
> 3xAcer G2325H from Microcenter, this active adapter ( http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0345800 ) and it's running great so far. There was a little drama where during the screen arranging only the first screen would turn blue. So I just swapped the connectors and what ports they were plugged into and it worked the second time.
> 
> I will say it now that I experienced it, bezels don't matter to me at all. Don't even notice it. And I could never go back.


Same thing happened to me. After I swapped connectors and ports, and restarted mine started working fine. Before that only two of them would turn blue. I'm assuming it was because those two were on mini-DP to DVI. Why is it that Eyefinity videocards only come with two mini-DP to DVI?


----------



## Parish_Rane

Found the monitors were a bit too low. Moved them up so the center was at eye level. An ergotron stand is in the future but that will wait until next month. Was initially having problems in Black Ops getting everything to have a stable 60fps but I dropped the anti-aliasing and overclocked my 5850 to 850/1100 and am at a smooth 60fps through everything so far.

Using Afterburner and set up hotkeys to switch from the default ATI profile to the overclocked one, just switch whenever I'm about to game and then back to normal for 2D and it's fantastic. Very impressed that my CPU and GPU are running them this well.

I am having an issue with HoN in that it duplicates across all three screens, being an rts I only want it on the center screen. When I have it running that way the game hitches, I don't think it was optimized at all for that resolution. I am now running it in windowed mode and adjusted the config file with a custom resolution of 1914x1050 and that way I can have it in my center monitor and the game plays smooth again. I lose a tiny bit on the edges but I came from a 1920x1200 so I'm ok with the sacrifice.

Would recommend this upgrade 100% to anyone thinking about it. Very impressed with the 5850 so far.


----------



## yang88she

5156x2560 with bezel correction


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daetlus;12101571*
> Could I actually be first at something in my life? Yeah, it's a mess, it was just setup last night. Also, these monitors and video cards are actually for a new watercooled build, the rest of the parts just aren't here yet.
> 
> Picture of Setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Card(s) used Crossfire? Gigabyte 5870 2GB Eyefinity 6 version x2 Crossfire
> Brand/Model of Monitors MD230x6
> 5760x2160 without bezel correction currently.


f a p f a p f a p


----------



## nikpoth

I purchased this adapter for use with my 6950:
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.751634
1)monitor dvi to dvi
2)monitor dvi to dvi
3)monitor DISPLAY PORT to adapter Mini DisplayPort.

The screen loses signal every 10 seconds or so and then pops back with graphical errors, comes back normal a few seconds later, and so on. What is the cause?
There is a difference between minor flickering you can live with and what I described. The monitor sometimes fully disconnects and Windows stops recognizing the monitor.


----------



## yang88she

nikpoth, it's a common issue w/ using the display port

I experience similar issues w/ my setup. When running a game, my screen flickers, one display shuts down and I have to physically detach the usb power port (i use dual link display adapters due to my resolution) and plug it right back in and viola back on.

It's a small annoyance, but I will live with it due to big smile I receive when multi-monitor gaming


----------



## leecH01

İ have got 2xhd6850 and samsung p2250, i want to eyefinity setup with 3 x p2250. Can i connect 3 dvi or do i need to buy active displayport to dvi adaptor ?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leecH01;12163267*
> İ have got 2xhd6850 and samsung p2250, i want to eyefinity setup with 3 x p2250. Can i connect 3 dvi or do i need to buy active displayport to dvi adaptor ?


All monitors in an eyefinity group need to be connected to the same card.

So yes, you need an adapter.

BUT BUT, you can get an eyefinity validated DP -> VGA adapter for like 20 dollars in the USA, like 35€ in finland, so USA is cheaper than the rest of the world with these things.
But they do not cost 100 dollars anymore. There are plenty of cheaper options, just ask here.


----------



## leecH01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12163293*
> All monitors in an eyefinity group need to be connected to the same card.
> 
> So yes, you need an adapter.
> 
> BUT BUT, you can get an eyefinity validated DP -> VGA adapter for like 20 dollars in the USA, like 35€ in finland, so USA is cheaper than the rest of the world with these things.
> But they do not cost 100 dollars anymore. There are plenty of cheaper options, just ask here.


Thanks for reply, i will buy this
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380269680086&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leecH01;12163344*
> Thanks for reply, i will buy this
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380269680086&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


That will work VERY fine. It's advertised as "eyefinity validated". It will work. If it won't, it's false advertising on the stores part.. Although you might need an additional mDP to DP adapter

ATTENTION: There ARE some disconnecting screen issues with EF. Like screens might disconnect when your PC goes to screen or something. However, an eyefinity validated adapter will most likely not experience too much issues. It should work just fine, just don't expect it toooo perfect.

Any other people have opinions on that specific adapter? I don't knnow too much about it.


----------



## leecH01

"All monitors in an eyefinity group need to be connected to the same card."

Can i connect 2dvi and 1hdmi ?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leecH01;12163620*
> "All monitors in an eyefinity group need to be connected to the same card."
> 
> Can i connect 2dvi and 1hdmi ?


No. There's only 2 clock generators for those 3 connections which means that you can only use 2 of those 3 connections. The 3rd one has to be DP.

I don't know why they made it like this, but yeah..


----------



## leecH01

Okay.. Thank you again


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leecH01;12163715*
> Okay.. Thank you again


You do need a mini DP to DP adapter for that adapter though.

AFAIK http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=mini+dp+to+dp+adapter+-hdmi+-vga+-dvi&_sacat=0&_odkw=mini+dp+to+dp+adapter+-hdmi+-vga&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

Any of these should work properly.


----------



## Freakn

Any running a single 6870 @ 4320*900 res while Gaming?

What sort of results in BFBC2 & Dirt2?

Cheers


----------



## tsm106

Add me in please:

3x XFX 6950 unlocked

3x Dell 2007wfp


----------



## asuindasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106;12215154*
> Add me in please:
> 
> 3x XFX 6950 unlocked
> 
> 3x Dell 2007wfp


sexy... those 6950s really look to be tearin it up, might have to bite the bullet and get one :\

Add me in as well


----------



## zpaf

Add me too.









3x hd6950 with 3x dell u2311.


----------



## hondaygo

Hello falks!









Please add me too.




































See my vid how i did it!









[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJcOk6AkelU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJcOk6AkelU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJcOk6AkelU[/ame[/URL]]

Greetz, hondaygo...


----------



## Bradey

NICE vid

and clean layout


----------



## hondaygo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradey;12277231*
> NICE vid
> 
> and clean layout


Thanks!


----------



## Trubester88

How are the latest drivers for crossfire 5970's in eyefinity? I haven't been reading this forum for a while and I am still back on the july drivers. Just curious.


----------



## Rains

Add me









3 x Samsung 2343 @ 2048x1152
Sapphire 6950, stock for now. I'm afraid I might not be able to unlock my card - it's not a reference design!


----------



## Rains

Sudden realization update

This IS NOT a 2gb card. ***. Going back to MemX first thing tomorrow!


----------



## jfizz84

Man. I have been browsing through the pics and I must admit, eyefinity is starting to grow on me. But I JUST bought this 28" monitor like a month ago. Now I am kinda swayed, do I give up one big display for three monitor eyefinity display?


----------



## Bradey

NO
don't give up the one big display.

GET 2 MORE


----------



## starwa1ker

Add me to the club =D Am I the first girl on OCN with an eyefinity setup? LOL










So proud of this setup =D Running a 6950 2GB with three Dell U2211Hs.


----------



## Bradey

well i think you are the first girl who as said she is a girl

nice setup


----------



## jfizz84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *starwa1ker*


Add me to the club =D Am I the first *girl *on OCN with an eyefinity setup? LOL










So proud of this setup =D Running a 6950 2GB with three Dell U2211Hs.



















Nice setup though.


----------



## Rhenzinger

sign me up...love my "jedifinity" build

  
 You Tube


----------



## Darkager

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradey;12306171*
> NO
> don't give up the one big display.
> 
> GET 2 MORE


That's actually exactly what I did...
I haven't set it up yet, though. I have to go drive 3 hours to pick up a new bed, then drive 3 hrs back, then gut my room out and set up my new desk and monitors


----------



## Bradey

Sweet


----------



## Bonz(TM)

3 Asus 22" 1080p's, 1 Vivitek H1080FD Projector.
2x XFX 6950's. Shader unlock only.

Terrible picture of the screens. Phone camera =x


----------



## chaos123456

Hi guys, im currently using a dell 2209wa and im planning to purchase 2 more monitors so i can use eyefinity
However theres problem dell has discontinued this monitor, so im thinking of getting 2 u2211h although they are 21.5 inch







should i get them? Or can you recommend which monitor should i get? I love my 2209wa so much so i dont want to sell it to get 3 of monitors of same kind


----------



## Bradey

buy dell 2209wa second hand


----------



## chaos123456

is there any alternative solution? 
is using 1 16:10 as main monitor and 2 16:9 as side monitors acceptable? (will the image be sketched or it will have black bar? and which monitor will have black bar or I can choose which one to have it) 
what do you think about having 1 IPS and 2 TN panel monitors?

sorry for asking too many questions but Im trying to gather as much as information so I can decide whether should I look for 2nd 2209wa or not







looking for 2nd one in good condition will take time, especially I have to look for 2 of them


----------



## Exile324

OOOOO can i be part of this club ....

Monitors- Acer P235Hbmid Black 23" 5ms HDMI LCD x3
GPU- SAPPHIRE HD 5970 4GB ( 2GB per GPU )

Ignore me having this on the floor, that was temporary and now a different story lol


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonz™;12377219*


That looks awesome.
Love a system stuffed as can be.


----------



## hondaygo

My latest pic!

http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg173/cola-pernod/18022011844.jpg[/IMG]]


----------



## Lune

I lol'd


----------



## SchwettyBawls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rodercot;11587814*
> ...
> If You notice the backplates on the Monitors - I got those at home depot in the gate section for 1.44 each they are pre-drilled for a 4x4 post mount which you guessed it lines up 100% with a vesa 100MM bolt pattern, there are also two small holes in the plate which line up with a two hole pipe strap. I chose to redrill and mount caddy part number CD0B for mounting the monitors to the pipe. see link below.
> http://www.erico.com/products/CADDYcfcConduitClampswBolts.asp


This part of the post was EXTREMELY helpful.
In conjunction with this post http://www.overclock.net/other-hardware-mods/494272-project-triple-screen-mount.html and I think my project I'm going to start after work is going to be awesome.

I remembered seeing "seven9st surfer" say that over time the arms of his original design started to sag. So I'm going to used a + pipe and a 6" pipe coming up from the top and drill holes near the top of it and near the end of the "arms" and use wire to connect that and help prevent sag.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

my 4:3 displays look silly in eyefinity compared to you guys'

They are 3 17's running 3840x1024


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*


my 4:3 displays look silly in eyefinity compared to you guys'

They are 3 17's running 3840x1024


That's 5:4, not 4:3

But 5:4 eyefinity is a great budget solution. <3


----------



## ice_owl

As soon as my Dongle comes in I'll post some pics of my 3 monitor setup running off of one HD 6870. Can't wait!


----------



## LimaOC

Got my set up running yesterday with my 6950 flashed to a 6970







.










I was wondering how some of you put different wall papers on each screen.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimaOC;12538789*
> Got my set up running yesterday with my 6950 flashed to a 6970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how some of you put different wall papers on each screen.


Very nice Setup, I love the Asus monitors... Have 3 of them myself like that.

I use DisplayFusion for wallpapers. It's free, but has a paid version obviously. You can have separate wallpapers per screen, or span one across all 3. It's very nice for that.

Edit: Also, what desk is that?


----------



## hondaygo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LimaOC*












I just love your set up!








And that desk.....





















....,F-A-N-T-A-S-T-I-C!


----------



## LimaOC

Thanks guys! I wish I could tell you guys what desk this was, iut was actually given to my by my mom since she didnt need it any more. It is almost 10 years old believe it or not lol.

This is my first purchase with asus and love it, fantastic price & quality as well small bezels. I used to have a samsung which had huge bezels and no tilt.

I shall give display fusion a try then put up more pictures up with the screen up.


----------



## Jay.C

Hi there all,
Quiet new around here so thought it be raver rude not to show you my eyefinity rig..
Still a little work to be done but think it's coming on to how i want it...

What you think guys and girls

































Got the triple monitor stand from Novatech which i mounted upside down and works a treat as you see... just got to get some plastic sleeve for the DVI cables and ill be happy
Ideally i didn't want the 600T where it is... did have it on my desk but with this triple stand i only get a small bit of angle where when on the monitors own stands i had them at a far deeper angle which let me have my PC on the desktop hanging off the desk onto the little brackets you can see to the right where the speaker cable run down..

So yeah if anybody wants measurement on that triple monitor bracket from Novatech drop us a PM or such


----------



## Jay.C

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daetlus*


Could I actually be first at something in my life? Yeah, it's a mess, it was just setup last night. Also, these monitors and video cards are actually for a new watercooled build, the rest of the parts just aren't here yet.

Picture of Setup:








Card(s) used Crossfire? Gigabyte 5870 2GB Eyefinity 6 version x2 Crossfire
Brand/Model of Monitors MD230x6
5760x2160 without bezel correction currently.


This is where i want to go with my eyefinity set-up...6x24"

wouldn't mind seeing this when you finish with your build


----------



## LimaOC

Tried display fusion but it detects all 3 monitors as one display rather then 3. hmmm any ideas from anyone?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LimaOC*


Tried display fusion but it detects all 3 monitors as one display rather then 3. hmmm any ideas from anyone?










Get 3 different 1920x1080 wallpapers, create a 5760x1080 image in gimp (a free image editing program, nearly identical to photoshop) and paste each of the 3 1920x1080 pictures into the large image. Put the large image as your desktop background. Now you basically have a "different" background in each monitor.


----------



## LimaOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12543962*
> Get 3 different 1920x1080 wallpapers, create a 5760x1080 image in gimp (a free image editing program, nearly identical to photoshop) and paste each of the 3 1920x1080 pictures into the large image. Put the large image as your desktop background. Now you basically have a "different" background in each monitor.


Wow thanks I will try that!


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LimaOC;12544016*
> Wow thanks I will try that!


It will form one large image, but the image will contain 3 separate images. If you get what I'm saying.

You could try doing it with MS paint first but.. Yeah..


----------



## fyshawk

Here is my little setup


----------



## LimaOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12544024*
> It will form one large image, but the image will contain 3 separate images. If you get what I'm saying.
> 
> You could try doing it with MS paint first but.. Yeah..


Was easy to do, turned out great.

Some more pictures:
Wallpapers:









BC2:


----------



## LimaOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyshawk;12544124*
> Here is my little setup


niiice

d3







:thumbsups


----------



## AmericanMeltdown

Aight here is mine!
Dell 1800fp x3
5770


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## _AKIMbO_

2x Samsung EX2220 LED
1 Viewsonic VX2250 LED
1 XFX HD6970


----------



## leecH01




----------



## faded1004

here is my eyefinity setup... 3 x u2711 + SAPPHIRE 100290SR Radeon HD 5870 eyefinity edition










my drivers all loaded screen shot, all 3 with DP conencted...










and here is a sample gameplay on my monitors...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncPwtuznIg8[/ame]


----------



## yang88she

very nice! congrats! get some 6970's for that extra vram!


----------



## Dr216

Awesome thread







will add some pics of my set up when i finaly get round to fixing my camera.....

few questions while I am here, have any of you found an elegant solution to window snapping so i can maximise in just one of my 3 screens while in eyefinity, currently i just swap to normal extended desktop while working and back to eyefinity for gaming.

Eyefinity 6 cards, obviously have double the memory but do they achieve that through bigger modules or is the card different from a "referance" card looking at water blocks but dont want to end up with something i cant use


----------



## faded1004

i hear the koolance block fits and an ek block fits, i think it depends on brand...

but the eyefinity 6 is a reference 2gb design... from what i hear

http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/1985/p1020913.jpg


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216;12599483*
> Awesome thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will add some pics of my set up when i finaly get round to fixing my camera.....
> 
> few questions while I am here, have any of you found an elegant solution to window snapping so i can maximise in just one of my 3 screens while in eyefinity, currently i just swap to normal extended desktop while working and back to eyefinity for gaming.
> 
> Eyefinity 6 cards, obviously have double the memory but do they achieve that through bigger modules or is the card different from a "referance" card looking at water blocks but dont want to end up with something i cant use


In the new 11.2 Catalyst, there is a feature that allows for maximizing a window to one of your screens.
I believe it's called Desktop Manager.
You can also use HydraGrid but I prefer Desktop Manager because it doesn't require making grids and uses the native Windows maximize function.

I can't answer your second question.


----------



## Dr216

Thanks Guys







awesome time to order me some GPU waterblocks









erm looking at my ccc i can see the option but it is grayed out >< google is turning up lots of very unhelpfull hints horray for missinformation on the interwebs


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216;12599918*
> Thanks Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome time to order me some GPU waterblocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erm looking at my ccc i can see the option but it is grayed out >< google is turning up lots of very unhelpfull hints horray for missinformation on the interwebs


You can't go here?


----------



## Dr216

I can get that far but I am assuming the one I need is that one in the middle that is also greyed out for you : /

Edit: ahh ok my bad if i click maximise it does it to 1 screen i was dragging up to the corners as is my habit







thanks guys and +reps


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216;12606458*
> I can get that far but I am assuming the one I need is that one in the middle that is also greyed out for you : /
> 
> Edit: ahh ok my bad if i click maximise it does it to 1 screen i was dragging up to the corners as is my habit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks guys and +reps


Oh I see what you mean. If you drag the window up to the top of the screen (windows 7 snap feature), it will get maximized to all your three monitors. If you move the window to one screen and click the maximize button, then it will maximize to one screen.


----------



## Parish_Rane

Question for RTS and older game players. In SC2 and HoN eyefinity is not supported and so instead I run it at 1920x1080. This causes it to be duplicated on all three monitors. The frame rate is fine for me and this wouldn't be an issue except for the occasional "hitch" that occurs whenever I scroll the map. Any solutions to have it just render to one monitor and disable the other two when playing?

Currently I play in a window since HoN allows me to set a custom window size and I run 1910x1070 so that the borders are all in screen. SC2 doesn't let me do this and I was wondering if there is a workaround. In addition some games I would rather run at the 1080 instead of 5760 like Witcher.

Any suggestions besides ungrouping the displays each time I want to play? The issue with this is my windows are all moved each time and it doesn't save the position.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Parish_Rane;12616701*
> Any suggestions besides ungrouping the displays each time I want to play? The issue with this is my windows are all moved each time and it doesn't save the position.


Presets associated with keyboard shortcuts
CTRL+ALT+3 for eyefinity
CTRL+ALT+1 for extended
Sometimes it takes a couple itterations of the preset shortcut for the screen order to be correct.

That used to work fine for me, but presets are now broken since I reinstalled Win7, I'm pretty sure they were working fine with 11.2 preview, they're now broken with 11.2


----------



## EightEight

Thinking of buying three ASUS VH238H. Can I connect two on DVI and one on HDMI? Thansk all.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightEight;12619549*
> Thinking of buying three ASUS VH238H. Can I connect two on DVI and one on HDMI? Thansk all.


No you can't. One has to be connected to the DP connection. You need an eyefinity validated adapter if your monitors don't have DP


----------



## EightEight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12619559*
> No you can't. One has to be connected to the DP connection. You need an eyefinity validated adapter if your monitors don't have DP


Thanks for the quick help. Where can I find a eyefinity validated adapter?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightEight;12619565*
> Thanks for the quick help. Where can I find a eyefinity validated adapter?


Check this list for info on supported adapters.

Try to find one in the computer store of your preference.

Also, you're using a 6970. You'd better check if that has miniDP or normal DP, because you wouldn't want to buy the wrong adapter.

Check the card, if it's miniDP or normal DP. After that, view the list of supported adapters. If you have miniDP, check the miniDP to whatever adatpers, if not, the normal DP to whatever adapters.


----------



## EightEight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12619586*
> Check this list for info on supported adapters.
> 
> Try to find one in the computer store of your preference.
> 
> Also, you're using a 6970. You'd better check if that has miniDP or normal DP, because you wouldn't want to buy the wrong adapter.
> 
> Check the card, if it's miniDP or normal DP. After that, view the list of supported adapters. If you have miniDP, check the miniDP to whatever adatpers, if not, the normal DP to whatever adapters.


So, do you think, I better of buying three Dell U2211H?


----------



## Infrabasse

no, you need to use one of the display port outputs on your GPU
So that means a DP capable monitor, or the use of an active DP converter.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightEight;12619596*
> So, do you think, I better of buying three Dell U2211H?


Yes, a hundred times.

The dell U2211h will be loads better than the previous suggested monitor. It'll look much better in general, AND it has DP.









EDIT: But you still need a DP cable (cable, not an adapter this time). Shouldn't cost too much.


----------



## EightEight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12619610*
> Yes, a hundred times.
> 
> The dell U2211h will be loads better than the previous suggested monitor. It'll look much better in general, AND it has DP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: But you still need a DP cable (cable, not an adapter this time). Shouldn't cost too much.


Great! Going for the U2211H. Thanks for your help. Is $210 a good deal?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EightEight;12619631*
> Great! Going for the U2211H. Thanks for your help. Is $210 a good deal?


Wait. Could you provide a link to the store? You might need an adapter after all though.. A mini DP to normal DP. Ehh ATi is an idiot.

But it won't be costly. Link me to the store of your choice and I'll look at the options.

But yeah, 210 for the dells is a great deal!







I would recommend choosing them in any case, no matter if they are better for EF. They're just so great monitors.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12619647*
> Wait. Could you provide a link to the store? You might need an adapter after all though.. A mini DP to normal DP. Ehh ATi is an idiot.
> 
> But it won't be costly. Link me to the store of your choice and I'll look at the options.


no need for adapters, just get a mini-DP to DP cable, these are standard cables for macs so you're most likely gonna find it in white.

something like this. Don't pay attention to the gold connectors, thos won't make any difference.


----------



## EightEight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12619647*
> Wait. Could you provide a link to the store? You might need an adapter after all though.. A mini DP to normal DP. Ehh ATi is an idiot.
> 
> But it won't be costly. Link me to the store of your choice and I'll look at the options.
> 
> But yeah, 210 for the dells is a great deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend choosing them in any case, no matter if they are better for EF. They're just so great monitors.


Is on ebay for $233, buy I have a 10% coupon. What adapter do I need? Thanks.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;12619659*
> no need for adapters, just get a mini-DP to DP cable, these are standard cables for macs so you're most likely gonna find it in white.


Oh yeah. I would consider those as adapters, but whatever. Let's say they ain't.

He's still best off with us helping him find those.

EDIT: Ninjad

http://support.amd.com/us/eyefinity/Pages/eyefinity-dongles.aspx

Again, look at that. A list of supported Mini DP to DP adapters. Only a part of those are, look at the titles. There should be a "Mini DP to DP" section. Only look at that.


----------



## Infrabasse

removed


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12619677*
> Again, look at that. A list of supported Mini DP to DP adapters


These aren't adapters, all they do is make the connector smaller. Any model will be compatible, no need for a compatibility list for DP-DP cables/adapters.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;12619703*
> These aren't adapters, all they do is make the connector smaller. Any model will be compatible, no need for a compatibility list for DP-DP cables/adapters.


Yeah. Any mini DP to DP would do then.

Look for those, eighteight.


----------



## EightEight

This all for the help. I am checking out right now with three Dell.


----------



## TDS

Add me please

running 4 Asus VE248H's in a 1 over 3 config. on an Ergotech stand with telescoping wings. Using my sig rig. 2 XFX HD 6970 2Gb Crossfired.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TDS;12619787*
> Add me please
> 
> running 4 VE248H's in a 1 over 3 config. on an Ergotech stand with telescoping wings. Using my sig rig. 2 XFX HD 6970 2Gb Crossfired.


pics or it's a lie


----------



## TDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;12619807*
> pics or it's a lie


Had to resize it.. was too large a file size


----------



## EightEight

Is me again. Just bought three dell U2211H, my setup is, XFX 6970, two on DVI and one on mini displayport. My question is, is this the cable I need to finish the job. Thanks All.

http://cgi.ebay.com/StarTech-com-Mini-DisplayPort-DisplayPort-MDP2DPMM6-/300533044329?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f92a5469


----------



## Neokolzia

omg the 3 over 1 system is my dream x.x.......

Has anyone really rich set up 3D projector Eyefinity/surround yet?

But anyrate requesting again to be added.










Old old Pic but still current set up.


----------



## AmericanMeltdown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216;12599483*
> Awesome thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will add some pics of my set up when i finaly get round to fixing my camera.....
> 
> few questions while I am here, have any of you found an elegant solution to window snapping so i can maximise in just one of my 3 screens while in eyefinity, currently i just swap to normal extended desktop while working and back to eyefinity for gaming.
> 
> Eyefinity 6 cards, obviously have double the memory but do they achieve that through bigger modules or is the card different from a "referance" card looking at water blocks but dont want to end up with something i cant use


I use winsplit for each monitor and hotkeys to set windows on each screen.


----------



## TDS

So is this club still being maintained? I am not seeing anyone new being added to the first page. But I see several new posts for requests to be added.


----------



## AmericanMeltdown

Im kinda with you ^^^ I would like to be added...


----------



## LimaOC

I agree wheres my name!


----------



## TDS

I PM'd the OP (opty165) and have not gotten a reply, and when checking out his profile on OCN it shows they own their own business, but the link to it is dead as well.

Anyway someone else can take over the club thread if the OP is no longer active ??


----------



## M0E

I have to say eyefinity was well worth the price









Here is a scaled down pic of me playing BC2


----------



## TDS

any chance someone else can take this thread / club over? Its obvious it is not maintained anymore by the OP. Several of us have posted in regards to wanting updates and I have PM'd the OP but none of it has gotten a response.


----------



## tsm106

^^This.

All hands, should we ask a mod for help if OP is uncommunicative?


----------



## TDS

could a mod respond to this as well? please?? I am not sure what is involved in this request to make it happen, but any help would be appreciated.


----------



## M0E

More than likely they wont see these posts. Someone will have to PM one of them.

Also, we could create a new thread and copy over the current info into it.


----------



## De-Zant

Don't worry. I am 100% sure that some mods will see this discussion.

I made sure that they would...


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

I have PMed the OP to see if he has the time to contiue this thread, if not I will let you know what happens next


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*


I have PMed the OP to see if he has the time to contiue this thread, if not I will let you know what happens next



His last post was 2 *weeks* ago, and last did something on OCN 2 days ago.

He most likely does not have the time, but we'll see...


----------



## AMOCO

Well it looks to me that someone should take over new management of this thread.


----------



## TDS

agreed, someone should take over the club/thread. Any volunteers? (if the mod decides that is the next step) I could do it, but most updates would be done on weekends. with occasional updates during the week.

I myself had PM'd the OP a week or so ago, but did not get a response. My guess is they don't have the time anymore to attend to the needs of it.


----------



## tsm106

^^Yer not the only.

While we're at it, the Crossfire Club needs help too.


----------



## M0E

I could maintain it if no one else steps in. I am able to browse the net from work with no problem.


----------



## TDS

hmm no updates on this situation yet ?


----------



## PixelFreakz

Question. Would a single 6870 be sufficient to run 5760x1080 eyefinity no problems for like internet browsing, watching blurays, everyday kinda stuff? Thanks in advance. I'm NOT asking about games. Just if it can handle playing videos and stuff. I'll just turn it down to 1 screen in that case.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz;12764244*
> Question. Would a single 6870 be sufficient to run 5760x1080 eyefinity no problems for like internet browsing, watching blurays, everyday kinda stuff? Thanks in advance. I'm NOT asking about games. Just if it can handle playing videos and stuff. I'll just turn it down to 1 screen in that case.


would be fine for web browsing etc, but there isnt much point using eyefinity for that 3 screen sure but not all as one desktop.

not sure about blu rays as I only ever watch films on my tv







don't see any reason why it shouldn't be fine though of course I'm not sure why you would want to blu ray will only display in wide screen format anyway I would have though so I suspect you would just end up with the same picture on 3 screens.


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216;12764391*
> would be fine for web browsing etc, but there isnt much point using eyefinity for that 3 screen sure but not all as one desktop.
> 
> not sure about blu rays as I only ever watch films on my tv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't see any reason why it shouldn't be fine though of course I'm not sure why you would want to blu ray will only display in wide screen format anyway I would have though so I suspect you would just end up with the same picture on 3 screens.


I was thinking I would use it more for workflow and stuff. I am a student, so it would be helpful if I could look at my etext, type, and watch the news all at the same time. Just wondering bc I want my card to last until the 7990 comes out.
Oh and one more question. Would my cpu bottleneck the current 6990? I have an i7 [email protected] 3.8GHz.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz;12764702*
> I was thinking I would use it more for workflow and stuff. I am a student, so it would be helpful if I could look at my etext, type, and watch the news all at the same time. Just wondering bc I want my card to last until the 7990 comes out.
> Oh and one more question. Would my cpu bottleneck the current 6990? I have an i7 [email protected] 3.8GHz.


Doubt your cpu will bottleneck anything for a while to come.

eyefinity =/= 3+ screens, it is a process where by rather than having multiple screens working independently as separate extended desk tops the screens all work as a single peice of screen real estate,

If you want to improve productivity running 3 screens at 1920x1080 each would probably be best, this can be done on virtually any card with enough outputs (bearing in mind you may need an active adapter if you don't have native display port support)

Eyefinity makes it so rather than the 3 screens being counted separately they count as though they were one really big 5760x1080 screen if you want to use this for gaming you will need a pretty solid card although a 5870 is probably enough as long as you don't mind dropping some AA.

It easy to swap between eyefinity mode and normal extended desktops, so for work I use the 3 separate screens mode and for play I use eyefinity









I hope that even vaguely makes sense


----------



## jjpctech

Anyone got PLP setups working yet?

Haveing these two 20"'s sitting here to go with my 30" is boring... without eyefinity working


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjpctech;12765318*
> Anyone got PLP setups working yet?
> 
> Haveing these two 20"'s sitting here to go with my 30" is boring... without eyefinity working


SoftTH can help with that

But also, some games like JC2 work in windowed mode with multiple monitors in extended mode. Just drag the window to fit the screen like a browser..


----------



## jjpctech

Yes but i use Crossfire as a single 6950 would never handle my res


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

The OP has responded, he hasnt got the time to maintain this thread due to work and family comitments. Il will be taking nominations via PM for ownership.


----------



## M0E

Can we "nominate" ourselves?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0E;12769964*
> Can we "nominate" ourselves?


Hi.









You nominate yourself by sending a PM to bitemarks and saying that you are interested in the opportunity. Put something like "Eyefinity club nomination" as the title. Send the PM. You have now applied for being the owner, along with some competitors.

Afterwards bitemarks will decide the next owner.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0E;12769964*
> Can we "nominate" ourselves?


you cetainly can as De-zant has said


----------



## De-Zant

Any updates yet?


----------



## tsm106

I'm up for maintaining this club if the position is open.


----------



## TDS

I am curious as well if there has been any progress in keeping this club alive.


----------



## De-Zant

Plenty of progress. There are currently multiple nominations for people to become the new leader of this club. You can join too if you want, but be prepared for a commitment.

Just waiting for the word from bitemarks to know who got the job.


----------



## TDS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Plenty of progress. There are currently multiple nominations for people to become the new leader of this club. You can join too if you want, but be prepared for a commitment.

Just waiting for the word from bitemarks to know who got the job.



Thats why I am curious







I have joined in on the competition, and am very prepared for the commitment needed.


----------



## Rains

I built a stand for my Eyefinity setup, check it out!

http://www.overclock.net/monitors-displays/962726-diy-trimonitor-stand.html


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rains;12786977*
> I built a stand for my Eyefinity setup, check it out!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/monitors-displays/962726-diy-trimonitor-stand.html


nice but angle on the screens makes it look all distorted in games isnt flat better?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216;12788450*
> nice but angle on the screens makes it look all distorted in games isnt flat better?


Having that curved area and being CLOSE to the displays REALLY makes it much much more immersive IMO. Going far away and looking at a flat surface is far from that experience. Also might want to focus on the center monitor only. That way you won't notice any distortion, and it will be more imersive You know, seeing things on your SIDE instead of in front of you when you'e in games? That's the point of eyefinity right? So why place the side monitors in front?

Just my opinion though.


----------



## Shneakypete

Xfire xfx 5850's
3 I-Inc 28"


----------



## Dr216

Fair enough, but I have to admit I dont use eyefinity for the imersion ^^ I use it for the blatent unfair albeit legitamte advantage







Would never cheat or hack but every legitiamate advantage I can get I'll take especcially as I had the screens anyway


----------



## TDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216;12788450*
> nice but angle on the screens makes it look all distorted in games isnt flat better?


actually having the screens angled is better for immersion. I myself prefer the screens so that the outer ones are flat to my face as I turn to look at them. I would think if they were all flat (straight) it would be less of an advantage, as the FOV is meant to take advantage of our periphial vision.

however thats why most stands are adjustable, so that they meet our tastes, and wants on an individual level. I like seeing people be innovative and trying new things.


----------



## TDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rains;12786977*
> I built a stand for my Eyefinity setup, check it out!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/monitors-displays/962726-diy-trimonitor-stand.html


WOW! that is awesome! So how did you get the holes for the vesa mounts drilled so accurately? I have seen others makes their own stands, and that seems to be the one area that gives them trouble. I know I would have the most trouble in that area as well.


----------



## Bradey

i just printed out a template and drilled it using a template


----------



## TDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradey;12788611*
> i just printed out a template and drilled it using a template


Hmm, I myself had not tried this, but from others posts it seemed to be the one area that gave them trouble. You make it sound easy. That is awesome, again your stand is very nice. Amazing work. kudos for being intuitive and showing that with a little imagination and a little elbow grease, we can make some pretty amazing things.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

I am pleased to annouce that De-Zant now has ownership of this thread. We should be updated very soon


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains;12788804*
> I am pleased to annouce that De-Zant now has ownership of this thread. We should be updated very soon


OP is updated

The only new rule is that you can prove that you have eyefinity by taking a screenshot of your dekstop with your name in it, in notepad or something.

I'll start updating the member list today. I've got something important to do today, but I can do the whole thing from beginning to end later tonight.


----------



## Infrabasse

Thanks De-Zant








Any plans on linking OP entries to the individual proof posts?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;12788951*
> Thanks De-Zant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any plans on linking OP entries to the individual proof posts?


You know... That's a good idea. When I start adding these members, I'll make the names link to the individual posts.


----------



## TDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;12788951*
> Thanks De-Zant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any plans on linking OP entries to the individual proof posts?


That would be awesome. Let us know if you would like to have permalinks to our original request posts, as I know some of them are several pages back.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TDS;12789112*
> That would be awesome. Let us know if you would like to have permalinks to our original request posts, as I know some of them are several pages back.


As I said, I'll start adding the members later tonight. It shouldn't take too long...

EDIT: I have to go through the whole thread anyways, no need for you to do anything.


----------



## TDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12789129*
> As I said, I'll start adding the members later tonight. It shouldn't take too long...
> 
> EDIT: I have to go through the whole thread anyways, no need for you to do anything.


Awesome !


----------



## TDS

I now have ownership of the Info thread at
http://www.overclock.net/ati/581981-offical-ati-eyefinity-info-thread.html#post7269107

I will be working to fix the broken links and such today. Anything you see you would like to have added / changed just let me know. I look forward to working on this to help support your new ownership of the ATi Eyefinity Club and to contribute to OCN in anyway I can.


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TDS;12789179*
> I now have ownership of the Info thread at
> http://www.overclock.net/ati/581981-offical-ati-eyefinity-info-thread.html#post7269107
> 
> I will be working to fix the broken links and such today. Anything you see you would like to have added / changed just let me know. I look forward to working on this to help support your new ownership of the ATi Eyefinity Club and to contribute to OCN in anyway I can.


Congratulation on the new ownership of this thread,Now you can put me in the list.I've already posted in this thread.


----------



## newpc

i shall be in this club after i receive my 6990 and buy 3 brand new monitors at the end of the month.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TDS;12788653*
> Hmm, I myself had not tried this, but from others posts it seemed to be the one area that gave them trouble. You make it sound easy. That is awesome, again your stand is very nice. Amazing work. kudos for being intuitive and showing that with a little imagination and a little elbow grease, we can make some pretty amazing things.


i didn't make that one, i made a different one, but it is quite easy to do


----------



## hondaygo

Fantastic, a new owner!

Here is my set up again, and the link how i did it.

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJcOk6AkelU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJcOk6AkelU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJcOk6AkelU[/ame[/URL]]

Add me please... ;-)


----------



## cj3waker

count me in!
unlocked MSI 6950
(3) dell u2311h









custom wallmount on the way thanks to OCN inspiration


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cj3waker;12791367*
> count me in!
> unlocked MSI 6950
> (3) dell u2311h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom wallmount on the way thanks to OCN inspiration


You know... You pretty much got my dream setup right there.









EDIT: I added the links to the setups within the first 240 posts. The OP had added the most peopel within that area, but missed a couple of posts. I will do more later tonight...









PS: Tell me if you like the layout of the OP. I can change anything you'd like.


----------



## tsm106

Glad to see new ownership and the club back up and rolling again.


----------



## TDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12791522*
> You know... You pretty much got my dream setup right there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I added the links to the setups within the first 240 posts. The OP had added the most peopel within that area, but missed a couple of posts. I will do more later tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Tell me if you like the layout of the OP. I can change anything you'd like.


I like the new layout. And looking forward to my name in lights on the member list. Your hard work is much appreciated.


----------



## Infrabasse

Great work De-Zant !
Glad this is now active again.

May I request for a change in my entry in the OP?
I moved from 5870 to a couple 6950 2GB crossfired.
Thank you.


----------



## Bradey

hi,
i forgot to tell you that i have upgraded to an 5 eye-infinity with a 5870 eye6,

5 dell 1909wb









sorry it was taken with a phone cam

i am looking at upgrading to xfire, would adding a normal 5870 be ok,
as i have 2gb of vid ram on this card now,
should i add a 5970?

the question,
would 2gb of vid ram, vs 4gb affect performance? if so by how much?


----------



## TDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradey;12795547*
> hi,
> i forgot to tell you that i have upgraded to an 5 eye-infinity with a 5870 eye6,
> 
> 5 dell 1909wb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it was taken with a phone cam
> 
> i am looking at upgrading to xfire, would adding a normal 5870 be ok,
> as i have 2gb of vid ram on this card now,
> should i add a 5970?
> 
> the question,
> would 2gb of vid ram, vs 4gb affect performance? if so by how much?


In response to your question, crossfire does not add the ram. It only adds the second GPU. But also if you had the option to have 4gb on one card, by all means it would be better.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Hey DeZant...add me to the list please! (I already posted about 2-3 weeks ago)

2x Samsung EX2220 LED
1 Viewsonic VX2250 LED
1 XFX HD6970


----------



## Bradey

sweet, then i will be looking at getting another 5870, shouldn't be too hard or expensive


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradey;12795947*
> sweet, then i will be looking at getting another 5870, shouldn't be too hard or expensive


bare in mind that you will need anouther e6 to crossfire it corssfire and SLI both only give you the minimum amount of vram off the 2 cards, (why I dont know seeing as it will only use the ram off one card wouldnt it be more sesnible to limit to the top/highest card)

So if you put a 1gb 5870 in with your 2gb e6 it will at best only give you access to 1gb of vram.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TDS;12795826*
> In response to your question, crossfire does not add the ram. It only adds the second GPU. But also if you had the option to have 4gb on one card, by all means it would be better.


Yes and no at extreamly high res and high AF/AA settings extra Vram makes a signifcant difference but if your not capping out your current vram then it makes no difference.


----------



## Bradey

thanks, but that is not what i was hoping for.
my res of 5000*1440 + 1024*768 , would need more than 1gb i think,
then i will be going for trifire with a 5970 or 5890(when it comes out), thanks, i was about to buy a 5870


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradey;12799616*
> thanks, but that is not what i was hoping for.
> my res of 5000*1440 + 1024*768 , would need more than 1gb i think,
> then i will be going for trifire with a 5970 or 5890(when it comes out), thanks, i was about to buy a 5870


will never be a 5890 mate, seeing as they are onto 6 series cards now. you already have a 2gb 5870 right? so if you get a 2nd eye6 card then you will be fine.

Not sure how a 5970 will scale as its technically a duel gpu card, does it have 2gb of memory available or 1 gb per core?


----------



## TDS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


You know... You pretty much got my dream setup right there.









EDIT: I added the links to the setups within the first 240 posts. The OP had added the most peopel within that area, but missed a couple of posts. I will do more later tonight...









PS: Tell me if you like the layout of the OP. I can change anything you'd like.



Hows the updating of the OP coming ? If you need us to repost our member requests, just let us know. I know there are several requests many pages back.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TDS;12800298*
> Hows the updating of the OP coming ? If you need us to repost our member requests, just let us know. I know there are several requests many pages back.


I will probably update the next couple of hundred posts later tonight. Being busy is a very rare occurance for me but I'm currently busy for the next couple of days. I'll be completely free on tuesday. Most likely everything will be updated on wednesday.

PS: Please no need to repost your pics. I have to scroll through the whole thread anyways, so I don't benefit from reposted pics in any way whatsoever.

But yah. I will update the OP further tonight. Will probably get to at least post #500

EDIT: The OP is updated to include setups within the first 451 posts now.


----------



## hondaygo

You are doing a great job De-Sant.

Fantastic!


----------



## Exile324

ADD ME TO THE CLUB >.< i posted my stuff up!


----------



## Infrabasse

bossy much ?


----------



## De-Zant

I added all of the members that I saw. Might've missed some. All done...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exile324;12829659*
> ADD ME TO THE CLUB >.< i posted my stuff up!


Will search the thread for your posts later, not now. Don't remember seeing you. I'm busy now.


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradey;12795547*
> hi,
> i forgot to tell you that i have upgraded to an 5 eye-infinity with a 5870 eye6,
> 
> 5 dell 1909wb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it was taken with a phone cam


i think you missed me as-well


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradey;12830007*
> i think you missed me as-well


Didn't. I had your name there 2 times, one with the old setup. Removed that now.

Ctrl + F is your friend


----------



## Bradey

thanks,
i looked until i saw my first name then stopped,

my bad


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12829846*
> I added all of the members that I saw. Might've missed some. All done...
> 
> Will search the thread for your posts later, not now. Don't remember seeing you. I'm busy now.


Wow man, kudos to you!!


----------



## TDS

Very awesome ! its so nice to see the club back being active. Your hard work is much appreciated De-Zant


----------



## Bradey

yes +1


----------



## Nexus6

My setup:










1x6990 Sapphire
1x6990 Powercolor
=CrossfireX

1x26" KDS 1920x1200
2x25.5" I-Inc 1920x1080
1x42" 120Hz LCD TV
5760x1080 (Eyefinity) + 1920x1080 (Extended desktop)


----------



## TDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;12832600*
> My setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1x6990 Sapphire
> 1x6990 Powercolor
> =CrossfireX
> 
> 1x26" KDS 1920x1200
> 2x25.5" I-Inc 1920x1080
> 1x42" 120Hz LCD TV
> 5760x1080 (Eyefinity) + 1920x1080 (Extended desktop)


Wow nice.. but you need to figure out how to really work those cards... they are bored to death lol


----------



## M0E

(3) Samsung BX2250 @6048x1080
Crossfire Sapphire 6950 unlocked shaders @ 945/1310 1.225v


----------



## Rains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216;12788450*
> nice but angle on the screens makes it look all distorted in games isnt flat better?


Nope ... 15 degree angle is perfect .. you are looking at centre screen, sides are peripheral vision.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12788454*
> Having that curved area and being CLOSE to the displays REALLY makes it much much more immersive IMO. Going far away and looking at a flat surface is far from that experience. Also might want to focus on the center monitor only. That way you won't notice any distortion, and it will be more imersive You know, seeing things on your SIDE instead of in front of you when you'e in games? That's the point of eyefinity right? So why place the side monitors in front?
> 
> Just my opinion though.


This. You don't want to be TOO close, but having your natural field of vision filled with screens is immersive









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TDS;12788509*
> I like seeing people be innovative and trying new things.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TDS;12788516*
> WOW! that is awesome! So how did you get the holes for the vesa mounts drilled so accurately? I have seen others makes their own stands, and that seems to be the one area that gives them trouble. I know I would have the most trouble in that area as well.










All I did was measure accurately, a few times, prior to drilling. My friends Kevin and Mike helped me, both of whom are much more skilled at woodwork than I.

But, VESA mount is 100x100mm. Not so hard to measure


----------



## hondaygo

Jiehah!!!

I am in!!!


----------



## yang88she

hmm I disappeared from the list =( I did have 2x6970's in CF w/ my monitor setup


----------



## gamingowiz

Count me in!!!
They were dirt cheap and the quality isn't too bad (our school has them) so I though why not, always wanted eyefinty.

Samsung P1950W x3
Xfires 6950's


----------



## newpc

can me join?









6990 with 3x acer V24HLABD

pic


----------



## PixelFreakz

Hey guys question:
if we get a display port to hdmi out adapter, can you run eyefinity off of that and two dvi connections? or is that considered a hdmi connection to the monitors..?


----------



## Infrabasse

The rule used to be (on the 5xxx series) that you needed to use the DP output with a combination of whatever outputs were left.
It still is the case, you need to use at least one DP output. If you convert it to another standard, make sure you use a compatible converter.


----------



## De-Zant

I'll add ya people today.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


hmm I disappeared from the list =( I did have 2x6970's in CF w/ my monitor setup


No place for nVidia users in the *ATi* eyefinity club.









That reminds me.. I would've changed the name to ATi / AMD eyefinity club, but the merged posts disallow me to actually change the title. Changing it from the advanced options does nothing. I don't know if this is a one time thing, or a real issue on OCN. However, I'd like a mod to comment on this.


----------



## yang88she

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I'll add ya people today.

No place for nVidia users in the *ATi* eyefinity club.









That reminds me.. I would've changed the name to ATi / AMD eyefinity club, but the merged posts disallow me to actually change the title. Changing it from the advanced options does nothing. I don't know if this is a one time thing, or a real issue on OCN. However, I'd like a mod to comment on this.


no worries =P


----------



## gamingowiz

add me ?


----------



## TDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamingowiz;12863444*
> add me ?


Not saying you are invalid or anything.. just making note of something... how does your receipt show 3 monitors for only the price of one ? Or am I misreading that lol


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TDS;12906100*
> Not saying you are invalid or anything.. just making note of something... how does your receipt show 3 monitors for only the price of one ? Or am I misreading that lol


$99 monitors ftw
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=16854


----------



## TDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;12906142*
> $99 monitors ftw
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=16854


awesome !


----------



## FLCLimax

i have two 23" ACEr LED's, i'll have the final screen on the 1st.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;12906297*
> i have two 23" ACEr LED's, i'll have the final screen on the 1st.


Do you want me to add you now or later?


----------



## TDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12906327*
> Do you want me to add you now or later?


I thought we at least needed some kind of proof? like a screen shot at least ?


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12906327*
> Do you want me to add you now or later?


Adding him now would go against both the old and new rule
pic or screenshot required.


----------



## TDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;12906343*
> Adding him now would go against both the old and new rule
> pic or screenshot required.


I agree, we need to stick to a consistent set of rules. I preferred the actual pics, but a screen shot with name works too.







Otherwise the club loses its unique status.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TDS;12906341*
> I thought we at least needed some kind of proof? like a screen shot at least ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;12906343*
> Adding him now would go against both the old and new rule
> pic or screenshot required.


I would've thought it was somewhat self evident that he needed to post some evindence. Didn't think it required confirmation.

Just my late night ramblings.

I can add you even if you just post a pic of your desktop with notepad open with your name on it. I need that, but would prefer more.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12906394*
> I would've thought it was somewhat self evident that he needed to post some evindence. Didn't think it required confirmation.


Evidence will only arrive on the 1st, so no adding now or you may loose track of it.
Keep it simple, stick to the basic rules.


----------



## M0E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0E;12834772*
> (3) Samsung BX2250 @6048x1080
> Crossfire Sapphire 6950 unlocked shaders @ 945/1310 1.225v


Why no add me?


----------



## Gaming0wiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TDS;12906156*
> awesome !


I know







I wasn't expecting much for $99 a piece but, they kick ass!


----------



## FLCLimax

hope this is satisfactory. i'll post the final setup in a few days.


----------



## Xyro TR1

I've got EyeFinity at home still, but I just got a 5770 and three widescreens on my work computer too. Does it count even though I use them without EyeFinity enabled?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;12915880*
> I've got EyeFinity at home still, but I just got a 5770 and three widescreens on my work computer too. Does it count even though I use them without EyeFinity enabled?


Eyefinity and monitor grouping might not mean the same thing. I think ATi/AMD advertised eyefinity just as the ability to connect 3 or more monitors to a single ATi/AMD card. Monitor grouping would be a different issue.

However, I'm not sure of this. Anyone want to clarify things a little bit?


----------



## OverSightX

Don't know how I missed this group but i'm in!

Current setup til I move to my new place Friday! Bad cell pic I know.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX;12915963*
> Don't know how I missed this group but i'm in!
> 
> Current setup til I move to my new place Friday! Bad cell pic I know.


You didn't miss it lol, you were always there.


----------



## OverSightX

HAHA I dont remember signing up! Well at least now you see I have 3 of the same monitors and the new box lol


----------



## geekchic87

Can you add me, running two Asus VE248H with XFX6850


----------



## FLCLimax

ok, my third screen came today.

setup is 3x ACER S231HL 23" LED and the GPU is a Sapphire HD 69502GB.




























there, all done.


----------



## De-Zant

Done.


----------



## TDS

I just noticed you have my link in the OP incorrect. They are VE248H Monitors.... not 238's


----------



## De-Zant

I'm also open to the possibility of creating a google spreadsheet that would be attached to the OP that would save some of the space. Editing permissions to the spreadsheet could be handed to members that request it, providing that they are active members here.

I just have no idea how to edit, embed, or give otherwise use a google spreadsheet.

What'yall think? Worth it for the saved space in the OP?


----------



## JMCB

Tips on regular windows use not being annoying? I hate having webpages spread across three monitors.


----------



## TDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB;13055740*
> Tips on regular windows use not being annoying? I hate having webpages spread across three monitors.


Umm I just resize my windows .. and then they open at that size .

I hear Hydravision is also a way to manage this.


----------



## FLCLimax

some eyefinity action

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdDJfK8K5H0[/ame]


----------



## Infrabasse

Needs moar helmet cam


----------



## netwalker

Can I please get added









http://ocau.com/pix/xg8zr

http://ocau.com/pix/abp8r

Thanks...


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

Here is my 3 screens eyefinity setup

Screens are 3x HP S2031a and I'm using 2x Sapphire HD 5770 in CF to power it up. From time to time, I disable CF though, while I use my 32 inch Phillips 32PFL5605H/12 TV









Goodies:



















Sorry for the bad pictures - I like my Galaxy S, but I hate it's camera









And sorry for the mess .. it's my only free spot in the house lol!









- Cheers


----------



## sparkle128

1 Samsung SyncMaster 2493HM + 2 x Samsung SyncMaster 2494HM
1 Diamond HD5970


----------



## kcuestag

Sorry to bump this thread, but I have a few questions regarding eye-finity.

I plan on buying 2 more Acer H233H 1920x1080 to match with my monitor, it is my birthday very soon, so it is my own birthday gift









And here are the questions:

1. Would I need to somehow calibrate the monitors? Or will they be fine by default considering they'll be the same model?

2. Would I need to buy any DisplayPort adaptor? Or are the ones included with 6970's ok? If not, would *this* one work?

3. Is it as easy as install monitors and play? Or would I have headaches setting it up?









4. Will x2 HD6970's hold such high resolution to max out current games (like BFBC2, F1 2010, Black Ops, Just Cause 2...) at +60fps? I would be dissapointed if they wouldn't keep it above 60fps maxed out (I don't mind disabling AA and AF).

5. Anything else I should know? Any advices?









Thanks a lot in advance, I appreciate all the answers









Kevin.


----------



## FLCLimax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13172954*
> Sorry to bump this thread, but I have a few questions regarding eye-finity.
> 
> I plan on buying 2 more Acer H233H 1920x1080 to match with my monitor, it is my birthday very soon, so it is my own birthday gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are the questions:
> 
> 1. Would I need to somehow calibrate the monitors? Or will they be fine by default considering they'll be the same model?
> 
> 2. Would I need to buy any DisplayPort adaptor? Or are the ones included with 6970's ok? If not, would *this* one work?
> 
> 3. Is it as easy as install monitors and play? Or would I have headaches setting it up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Will x2 HD6970's hold such high resolution to max out current games (like BFBC2, F1 2010, Black Ops, Just Cause 2...) at +60fps? I would be dissapointed if they wouldn't keep it above 60fps maxed out (I don't mind disabling AA and AF).
> 
> 5. Anything else I should know? Any advices?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance, I appreciate all the answers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin.


1. default should look the same on the same monitors. mine did.
2. that adapter is good. you need it.
3. very easy setup.
4. i'm sure crossfire would get you about 60 in most of them.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;13172991*
> 1. default should look the same on the same monitors. mine did.


They will look similar most likely, but not the same. I've had identical monitors before that had huge differences in the colors.

However, I Got them to a reasonable level by calibrating them to roughly match each other. Not true calibration, just some tweaking.


----------



## FLCLimax

mine were exactly the same. case by case i guess.


----------



## kcuestag

Thanks a lot for all replies









Will that XFX adaptor be guaranteed to work 100%? I don't want to spend 25€ on an paper weight









Now it's time to look for a store in Germany that sells my Acer H233H, can't find it anymore on the store I got it from


----------



## landyzhu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13173312*
> Thanks a lot for all replies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will that XFX adaptor be guaranteed to work 100%? I don't want to spend 25€ on an paper weight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it's time to look for a store in Germany that sells my Acer H233H, can't find it anymore on the store I got it from


1 Samsung P2450H + 2 Dell U2311H

View attachment 206170

View attachment 206171


----------



## kcuestag

Great settings, +60fps?









Also, I would rather have all the same monitors, also that Dell has 8ms which is a bit high for me imo.

I'll look into buying 2 more of the same monitors I have, I don't want different monitors


----------



## landyzhu


View attachment 206173


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *landyzhu;13174047*
> View attachment 206173


Is that with the puddle line command fix? Or without it?

Also, could you try disabling MSAAx8 and leaving it to 0 to see the improvement?

Thanks in advance, that's some nice performance with such a big AA


----------



## hirolla888

Add me please

6950 | 3 x Acer G245hbmid | 5760x1080


----------



## landyzhu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13174077*
> Is that with the puddle line command fix? Or without it?
> 
> Also, could you try disabling MSAAx8 and leaving it to 0 to see the improvement?
> 
> Thanks in advance, that's some nice performance with such a big AA


I love MONZA!
View attachment 206179

View attachment 206180

View attachment 206181

View attachment 206182


----------



## kcuestag

That's not much of a FPS drop for having AAx8 then? I did expect a lot more frame rate without AA, that's cool then, I'll use AAx8 too then!









By the way, if you want to play with me, add me -> kcuestag (Although I won't be home to play F1 2010 for the next 2-3 weeks







)

Also, if you don't mind me asking again, could you please tell me if you're using the puddle fix line?

Thanks again, really appreciate those screenshots so I can have an idea of my performance with 3 monitors on my 6970 CFX, +REP!

PS: You need to do some practice in Monza







I also love it, I can do a 1:20:xxx in Multiplayer qualifying with a 5 lap fuel







Looking forward to play with you as soon as I'm back home in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Dr216

AA shouldnt realy be needed at that res, but the main problem and reason for huge drops in fps using AA on 3 screens is Vram if your under your 2gb you should be ok I would think.


----------



## lazi punk

hi guys i have 2 monitors right now with 5870, what do i need to do to have eyefinity?
what's the difference between this and just a regular extended display?


----------



## kcuestag

Anyone with an HD69xx CrossfireX and BFBC2 and x3 1920x1080 monitors could please tell me how many fps average they get with everything maxed out (Except HBAO which I keep disabled) in Multiplayer servers with 32/32 players?

Thanks to anyone who can do it!


----------



## FLCLimax

i'll try it in a minute.


----------



## kcuestag

Damn it, I have a problem... I can't find any Acer H233H in German websites...









What should I do? Is there any monitor I could buy and match the colors and such with my monitor?

The only store I can fidn it is in the UK (Redstore) and I don't want to buy a monitor outside of Germany else it may arrive with dead pixels and I'll have so much hassle to RMA them...

What should I do?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLCLimax;13175160*
> i'll try it in a minute.


Do you have a single or 2 6950?


----------



## De-Zant

Why not just choose one that looks the most like your acer H2332H? Most TN panels can easily be calibrated to match each others colors pretty well anyways, without any external software/aids.

Just go to a brightly colored game like BC2 or dirt 2 and start calibrating


----------



## kcuestag

The problem is, I don't know which monitors would match my Acer H233H's height and such, I want all 3 monitors to be exactly the same height, I don't want my middle Acer monitor to be lower or higher


----------



## FLCLimax

best i can do, can't hold the camera and play. got my brother to help in the end.

video will be up in a little while.

i chose a conquest game with 31 players, though there isn't that many people on screen due to camping, etc.

HBAO off.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FLCLimax*


best i can do, can't hold the camera and play. got my brother to help in the end.

video will be up in a little while.

i chose a conquest game with 31 players, though there isn't that many people on screen due to camping, etc.

HBAO off.


Thank you, appreciate it









Is it with a single HD6950? Or 2?


----------



## FLCLimax

single 6950 is all i got.


----------



## xioros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Thank you, appreciate it









Is it with a single HD6950? Or 2?


I'm playing with one 6950 now ( my other one broke) 
Medium 5760/1080 HBAO off
40-60 frames

Btw , add me

Running crysis: http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1303149215


----------



## FLCLimax

You Tube


----------



## kcuestag

Thanks a lot for your record, I really appreciate it!









I guess I should easily expect +60fps on my 6970 CrossfireX then?









Thank you!!!


----------



## FLCLimax

yea even with HBAO on i think you'll be getting 60+. my card is OC quite a bit but two would still be better.


----------



## kcuestag

That's great!









Can't wait to order 2 more monitors, now which monitor should I buy ???

I can't seem to find my Acer H233H in Germany


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13176028*
> That's great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to order 2 more monitors, now which monitor should I buy ???
> 
> I can't seem to find my Acer H233H in Germany


yeah that sucks, is it possible to sell your current screen and just buy 3 the same, not the cheapest solution but if you cant find matching screens :'( I know it would annoy me no end


----------



## FLCLimax

i sold my ASUS VW246H and got 3 ACER screens for the same reason.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr216*


yeah that sucks, is it possible to sell your current screen and just buy 3 the same, not the cheapest solution but if you cant find matching screens :'( I know it would annoy me no end










That would be too much of a hassle to be honest









I think I'll just order 2 of either this LG or the Acer:

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/artic...id=26752&lid=2
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/artic...31379&agid=437

Which one should I pick up? Those seem to be good priced and they seem to match my Acer H233H's specs in and similar bezels.


----------



## landyzhu

r u running V10 engine to reach 1'20''?
Also, I dont have that issue
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13175001*
> That's not much of a FPS drop for having AAx8 then? I did expect a lot more frame rate without AA, that's cool then, I'll use AAx8 too then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, if you want to play with me, add me -> kcuestag (Although I won't be home to play F1 2010 for the next 2-3 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Also, if you don't mind me asking again, could you please tell me if you're using the puddle fix line?
> 
> Thanks again, really appreciate those screenshots so I can have an idea of my performance with 3 monitors on my 6970 CFX, +REP!
> 
> PS: You need to do some practice in Monza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love it, I can do a 1:20:xxx in Multiplayer qualifying with a 5 lap fuel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to play with you as soon as I'm back home in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## burning_kittins

Okay i will play along.

I have a Saphire 5850 2GB Toxic Edition.

3 Sceptre 24" 1920 x 1200.

Here is a link to my system on EVGA Mod Rigs.

https://www.evga.com/modsrigs/detail.aspx?buildid=18710


----------



## kcuestag

Imagine I got 2 of these:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=31379&agid=437&lb

Considering they don't have DVI (Just HDMI+VGA), How could I connect them?

As far as I know my HD6970 only has 1 HDMI connector, and those 2 Acer monitors I want to buy don't have DVI...

How could I then do it?

This is what I'd have:

Acer P235HBi -> VGA - HDMI
Acer H233H (Already have it) -> VGA - HDMI - DVI
Acer P235HBi -> VGA - HDMI

I have no idea how could I then connect eye-finity... Considering the XFX Adapter I found is Display Port-to-DVI...

Any clue?


----------



## burning_kittins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Imagine I got 2 of these:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/artic...79&agid=437&lb

Considering they don't have DVI (Just HDMI+VGA), How could I connect them?

As far as I know my HD6970 only has 1 HDMI connector, and those 2 Acer monitors I want to buy don't have DVI...

How could I then do it?

This is what I'd have:

Acer P235HBi -> VGA - HDMI
Acer H233H (Already have it) -> VGA - HDMI - DVI
Acer P235HBi -> VGA - HDMI

I have no idea how could I then connect eye-finity... Considering the XFX Adapter I found is Display Port-to-DVI...

Any clue?


You should be able to use a HDMI to DVI-D cable or adaptor and it should work fine. Also for conecting the 3rd screen you need a active DP to DVI-D adaptor. or you can also use DP to VGA but you get a small quality loss, I use this adaptor. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814999030 I am not sure if the adaptor will work with a HDMI adaptor though....


----------



## Dr216

Right time for my weekly quota of stupid questions, I set up a "prefered" screen as one does and now when i load some games that dont allow 5760 like sc2 for example, It turns off the other 2 screens and I cant even use them when I tab out of the game anoying as the 3 screens replicating the image this is way worse, how do I make it go away?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr216*


Right time for my weekly quota of stupid questions, I set up a "prefered" screen as one does and now when i load some games that dont allow 5760 like sc2 for example, It turns off the other 2 screens and I cant even use them when I tab out of the game anoying as the 3 screens replicating the image this is way worse, how do I make it go away?










By turning off the side screens from the power buttons on them.

How'd that do?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burning_kittins*


You should be able to use a HDMI to DVI-D cable or adaptor and it should work fine. Also for conecting the 3rd screen you need a active DP to DVI-D adaptor. or you can also use DP to VGA but you get a small quality loss, I use this adaptor. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814999030 I am not sure if the adaptor will work with a HDMI adaptor though....


I planned on buying this:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/...nk::15562.html

Will that work?

So, let's get this right, what do I need appart from that DisplayPort-to-DVI adapter? Anything else considering those 3 monitors ill be running?


----------



## De-Zant

@kuecstag

Do you think the monitors just have to be the exact same height by their stands? If one monitor proves to be lower than the rest, would it bother you? Because that's pretty much impossible to know in advance, and height adjustable monitors are one possibility.

Another possibility is a ghetto mod where you put something not very noticiable under the stand legs to heighten one of the monitors to match the others.

Have you thought about this in detail?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


@kuecstag

Do you think the monitors just have to be the exact same height by their stands? If one monitor proves to be lower than the rest, would it bother you? Because that's pretty much impossible to know in advance, and height adjustable monitors are one possibility.

Another possibility is a ghetto mod where you put something not very noticiable under the stand legs to heighten one of the monitors to match the others.

Have you thought about this in detail?


I'm quite sure the monitors will not be exactly the same as my Acer H233H.

However, I can't find an Acer H233H anymore around Germany... And buying it from the UK would cost me a lot more...

Honestly, as long as the difference in height is not big, I won't really mind


----------



## Dr216

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


By turning off the side screens from the power buttons on them.

How'd that do?


thats what I used to do, however CCC now puts them into stand by automatically which means, if I alt tab there is no way to view them, or if a game crashes then im stuck having to reboot my whole pc, its ******ed.


----------



## burning_kittins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13204613*
> I planned on buying this:
> 
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/XFX-DisplayPort-zu-DVI-Adapter-Active-Dongle-Single-Link::15562.html
> 
> Will that work?
> 
> So, let's get this right, what do I need appart from that DisplayPort-to-DVI adapter? Anything else considering those 3 monitors ill be running?


That adaptor will work also. The only other things to consider is that the monitors match up in height so your picture is not off by to much.

The only issue i can think of would be hooking up a HDMI adaptor to the DVI adaptor because i have not tried that personly. I can test this to see if it works when i get home though.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burning_kittins;13206241*
> That adaptor will work also. The only other things to consider is that the monitors match up in height so your picture is not off by to much.
> 
> The only issue i can think of would be hooking up a HDMI adaptor to the DVI adaptor because i have not tried that personly. I can test this to see if it works when i get home though.


Would be nice if you could try, if it doesn't work then I'll have to look for other monitors...

Thanks in advance mate.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216;13204345*
> Right time for my weekly quota of stupid questions, I set up a "prefered" screen as one does and now when i load some games that dont allow 5760 like sc2 for example, It turns off the other 2 screens and I cant even use them when I tab out of the game anoying as the 3 screens replicating the image this is way worse, how do I make it go away?


Can't be sure, but I understand your SC2 issue as I played around with the beta and it did the same thing. You could make a profile in CCC that would disable the eyefinity part and just use an extended desktop for that game only. I'm guessing this way, since you're stuck playing with a single screen in SC2, that this would at least free up your other 2 screens. Again, not sure, but worth a shot.


----------



## Ren-dog

I'm running CrossfireX XFX HD5850 1gb Black Edition and Saphire HD5850 1gb [Both 765/1125]
And my displays from left to right
BenQ G2220HD (22" Lcd), BenQ G2220HD (22" Lcd), BenQ G2222HDH (22" Lcd)

Just waiting on my DP-DVI adapter so i can run eyefinity.


----------



## burning_kittins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13206332*
> Would be nice if you could try, if it doesn't work then I'll have to look for other monitors...
> 
> Thanks in advance mate.


Well it worked, Hooked up a my little TV via HDMI to DVI-D cable to the active adapter and it worked.


----------



## bezant

I guess I have a small Eyefinity setup. 3 x Dell 2007FP in portrait on a XFX 6950 2GB. Playing Crysis 2, Assassin's Creed Brotherhood, Just Cause 2, WoW, etc. without a problem. Surprisingly, my Q6600 is quite adequate for the games.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


That would be too much of a hassle to be honest









I think I'll just order 2 of either this LG or the Acer:

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/artic...id=26752&lid=2
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/artic...31379&agid=437

Which one should I pick up? Those seem to be good priced and they seem to match my Acer H233H's specs in and similar bezels.


I would not order 2 different monitors getting the colour and contrast the same would be a headache


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I planned on buying this:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/...nk::15562.html

Will that work?

So, let's get this right, what do I need appart from that DisplayPort-to-DVI adapter? Anything else considering those 3 monitors ill be running?


As long as one adaptor is active it will work. You dont need adaptors though if your monitor has a display output. Which looks like a weird HDMI style plug.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burning_kittins;13206241*
> That adaptor will work also. The only other things to consider is that the monitors match up in height so your picture is not off by to much.
> 
> The only issue i can think of would be hooking up a HDMI adaptor to the DVI adaptor because i have not tried that personly. I can test this to see if it works when i get home though.


That didnt seem to work for me, a simple DVI cable worked better thab a HDMI with HDMI to miniDV adaptor...


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

I just set mine up the other day, only used 2 adaptors that came with the 6990, an active and passive DVI adaptor.

The other connection was just DVI to DVI.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Wait a minute is Kcuestag going eyefinity?....









Also, anybody having problems pulling of crysis 2 in eyefinity. My sig rig is not to shabby and I kill every other game still but with crysis 2 eyefinity just brings the FPS to unplayable levels. like 20-25 tops 30. Any suggestions? I have all the 11.3 driver with caps.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burning_kittins*


Well it worked, Hooked up a my little TV via HDMI to DVI-D cable to the active adapter and it worked.


Thanks, that's good to know.

Would it be better to get this LG?

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/artic...26752&lid=2&lb

It has DVI-D instead, is that the normal DVI that all GPU's have? Or is it some special DVI? I'm lost









Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


I would not order 2 different monitors getting the colour and contrast the same would be a headache










I know but I can't get 2 more Acer H233H in Germany and I can't be bothered to sell my current monitor .... Plus I've seen other people with different monitors and never had problems...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


As long as one adaptor is active it will work. You dont need adaptors though if your monitor has a display output. Which looks like a weird HDMI style plug.


Thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Wait a minute is Kcuestag going eyefinity?....









Also, anybody having problems pulling of crysis 2 in eyefinity. My sig rig is not to shabby and I kill every other game still but with crysis 2 eyefinity just brings the FPS to unplayable levels. like 20-25 tops 30. Any suggestions? I have all the 11.3 driver with caps.


Yes, I'm going Eye-Finity, but I first need to know which monitors...









Also, are you using Radeon Pro to fix the performance?

Without Radeon Pro you're getting the performance of a single card...









You should use Radeon Pro to make it use FEAR CrossfireX Profile and put the MVPUMode to the middle on "Alternate Frame Rendering".

Cheers









Now, I'm still debating wether I can do eye-finity with that Acer P235HBi or should I go for the LG Flatron W2343T-PF ?

The Acer only has HDMI + VGA, while the LG has DVI-D+VGA...

What to do?


----------



## Levesque

I'm thinking of going 3 X 30'' LCD with a Quad-Fire set-up (6990+6970+6970).

If the 3 LCDs have display port connections (not mini-DP), can I simply use 3 Mini-DP to DP cables from the 3 Mini-DP ports on my 6990 directly to the 3 LCD DP?

Do those Mini-DP to DP cables support 2560X1600 each, or do I need adaptors?

Thank you.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13217283*
> I'm thinking of going 3 X 30'' LCD with a Quad-Fire set-up (6990+6970+6970).
> 
> If the 3 LCDs have display port connections (not mini-DP), can I simply use 3 Mini-DP to DP cables from the 3 Mini-DP ports on my 6990 directly to the 3 LCD DP?
> 
> Do those Mini-DP to DP cables support 2560X1600 each, or do I need adaptors?
> 
> Thank you.


if you are using native DP monitors you dont need any active adapters so you should be perfectly fine to plug all 3 in using just converters from mini dp to full sized dp (in theory you could run them all off 1 never tried that), that is what I am doing at the moment, although I am running lower res screens.

My biggest concern with going to that high res would be Vram even with 2gb per core you may find it caps you out. unfortunately with ATI cards its impossible to tell how much Vram you are using :'(


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216;13217947*
> if you are using native DP monitors you dont need any active adapters so you should be perfectly fine to plug all 3 in using just converters from mini dp to full sized dp (in theory you could run them all off 1 never tried that), that is what I am doing at the moment, although I am running lower res screens.


Ok. Thank you. So those Mini-DP to DP cables can do 2560X1600 natively then?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216;13217947*
> My biggest concern with going to that high res would be Vram even with 2gb per core you may find it caps you out. unfortunately with ATI cards its impossible to tell how much Vram you are using :'(


I don't think it will be a problem, except maybe for 2 or 3 games like Metro 2033, Crysis, Stalker COP and the like. I already played Metro 2033 and I'm almost done with Stalker COP Complete. And Crysis. Meh. Did it when it came out, won't play it again.

AMD 7xxx serie will probably get more VRAM since EVGA will start producing 580 with 3 Gb of RAM. And since we should get the 7xxx near the end of the year, I will just upgrade like I usually do.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13218029*
> Ok. Thank you. So those Mini-DP to DP cables can do 2560X1600 natively then?
> 
> I don't think it will be a problem, except maybe for 2 or 3 games like Metro 2033, Crysis, Stalker COP and the like. I already played Metro 2033 and I'm almost done with Stalker COP Complete. And Crysis. Meh. Did it when it came out, won't play it again.
> 
> AMD 7xxx serie will probably get more VRAM since EVGA will start producing 580 with 3 Gb of RAM. And since we should get the 7xxx near the end of the year, I will just upgrade like I usually do.


I am 99% can double check if you want but mini dp = dp in every way excapt for the size.

I expect to see some 4gb per core E6 edition cards sooner than 7xxx but yeah If you live in a world where money is no object can always upgrade in 6 months time


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Kcuestag fixed it again jeez man. You are brilliant I did notr think I had to use radeon since update drivers. thanks! Now I just have to deal with mouse lag and key lag. I have 2ms monitors and vsync is off....any ideas?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Kcuestag fixed it again jeez man. You are brilliant I did notr think I had to use radeon since update drivers. thanks! Now I just have to deal with mouse lag and key lag. I have 2ms monitors and vsync is off....any ideas?


2ms = response time, not input lag

Input lag is a whole nother matter, and a lot of displays have some of it. A common number on TN panels is 10-15ms.

How many frames of input lag do you have? If it's more than 2, something is wrong.


----------



## Imrac

Haven't posted my setup yet in this thread, thought i would horr it out
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYc9iHr09_8[/ame]

3 x Samsung BX2231
2 x Sapphire 5850


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13219257*
> Kcuestag fixed it again jeez man. You are brilliant I did notr think I had to use radeon since update drivers. thanks! Now I just have to deal with mouse lag and key lag. I have 2ms monitors and vsync is off....any ideas?


Hey, glad I could help you out again!









As of input lag, it is mainly caused by Vsync, make sure it is OFF in Radeon Pro too!

How many frame rates do you have while playing Multiplayer?


----------



## Levesque

Just ordered my 6970 to go Quad-Fire, and my 3 X 30'' LCD.

Eyefinity. You're coming home.


----------



## De-Zant

You're rich.

That is all.


----------



## kcuestag

After all I only have 200€...

So I can only afford 1 of this:

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=31379&agid=437&lb

Should I buy 1, and buy the 3rd one when I get more money?

I really wanted Eyefinity, but looks like my family ain't giving me that much money to afford both monitors


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13227269*
> After all I only have 200€...
> 
> So I can only afford 1 of this:
> 
> http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=31379&agid=437&lb
> 
> Should I buy 1, and buy the 3rd one when I get more money?
> 
> I really wanted Eyefinity, but looks like my family ain't giving me that much money to afford both monitors


Sounds like a plan.

If you really do want eyefinity.


----------



## kcuestag

In that case, I could then try to buy an Acer H233H off the UK from an OCN member or from eBay... Or will that Acer be fine with my Acer H233H?

Thanks btw!


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13227284*
> In that case, I could then try to buy an Acer H233H off the UK from an OCN member or from eBay... Or will that Acer be fine with my Acer H233H?
> 
> Thanks btw!


You could try to get a H233H from somewhere. Would probably be cheaper too.

But if you don't want to do that, I suggest just buying something that is the same size resolution and looks the same as your H233H to roughly match it.

I really have nothing to say here. It's your decision on what you do.

I myself am not bothered by mismatching monitors, but some people are.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13227309*
> You could try to get a H233H from somewhere. Would probably be cheaper too.
> 
> But if you don't want to do that, I suggest just buying something that is the same size resolution and looks the same as your H233H to roughly match it.
> 
> I really have nothing to say here. It's your decision on what you do.
> 
> I myself am not bothered by mismatching monitors, but some people are.


This is my Monitor:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ACER-23-H233H-bmid-1920x1080-full-HD-TFT-LCD-monitor-/200554869165?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item2eb20071ad

And this is the one I would buy:

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=31379&agid=437&lb

The specs match and the bezels seem to be almost the same...

If it were you, would you buy that Acer?


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

I have and bought and sold so much stuff lately. went 580 sli for 6970 tri fire and just bought 3 viewsonic 24" LCds. Now im nearly finshed water cooling and then im done!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13227335*
> This is my Monitor:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ACER-23-H233H-bmid-1920x1080-full-HD-TFT-LCD-monitor-/200554869165?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item2eb20071ad
> 
> And this is the one I would buy:
> 
> http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=31379&agid=437&lb
> 
> The specs match and the bezels seem to be almost the same...
> 
> If it were you, would you buy that Acer?


Anyone?









Looks like it has the same specs and very similar bezels


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13227723*
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it has the same specs and very similar bezels


stay away from mismatching. just sell ur monitor and buy 3 new ones.


----------



## burning_kittins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13227723*
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it has the same specs and very similar bezels


It would work... Might have to put some paper or books under the stand of one or two of the screens to get them the same exact height though. But as long as they have the same exact screen size and rez than you should be good.

But it is always better to go with the same screens. It looks better than mis matched screens at least. xD

But if your on a budget than whatever works for you.


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13227339*
> I have and bought and sold so much stuff lately. went 580 sli for 6970 tri fire and just bought 3 viewsonic 24" LCds. Now im nearly finshed water cooling and then im done!


where do you sell your stuff at?

Im trying to sell my 6850s before I grab some 6970s but i dont even know where to go.


----------



## Levesque

I just read somewhere that the Crossfire bridge design can't support the bandwidth for 3 X 30'' LCD and a Quad-Fire set-up. And that it will crash in almost every games.

Can anyone confirm this?







Is there an Eyefinity ''specialist'' here?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


I just read somewhere that the Crossfire bridge design can't support the bandwidth for 3 X 30'' LCD and a Quad-Fire set-up. And that it will crash in almost every games.

Can anyone confirm this?







Is there an Eyefinity ''specialist'' here?


Every single user I've seen on OCN with 3x 30" monitors has an nVidia setup..

You could ask this guy though, he had 2x 6970 IIRC before his nVidia setup powering his 3x 30" http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=94948

At least, I think he had those.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


2ms = response time, not input lag

Input lag is a whole nother matter, and a lot of displays have some of it. A common number on TN panels is 10-15ms.

How many frames of input lag do you have? If it's more than 2, something is wrong.


Not sure what you mean when you ask for frames of input lag? Could you clarify? I am getting 50 fps now in crysis 2 but the lag just seems horrible. Thanks for help.

P.S. on a side issue does anybody now how to get my task bar to stay on one display only and not stretch across all three? No I do not want it on the side I want on bottom but only on one monitor.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Not sure what you mean when you ask for frames of input lag? Could you clarify? I am getting 50 fps now in crysis 2 but the lag just seems horrible. Thanks for help.



By frames I was asking for an approximation of how many frames behind the image was to your mouse movement.

Have you tested any other games? You know, ones that are a reliable method of testing for input lag.

Games that are responsive

CSS
TF2
COD4

And such.

No bC2. No crysis 2.

Does it lag on the desktop? If not, the game is at fault.


----------



## Ren-dog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


P.S. on a side issue does anybody now how to get my task bar to stay on one display only and not stretch across all three? No I do not want it on the side I want on bottom but only on one monitor.


Maybe setup profiles for eyefinity so you can enable and disable on the go? enable it before you start a game and disable it when you finish?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


By frames I was asking for an approximation of how many frames behind the image was to your mouse movement.

Have you tested any other games? You know, ones that are a reliable method of testing for input lag.

Games that are responsive

CSS
TF2
COD4

And such.

No bC2. No crysis 2.

Does it lag on the desktop? If not, the game is at fault.


No other games have the input lag. The only other one to have a slight lag is portal 2 but minimal. Crysis 2 is so hard to do that I cant even aim correctly. So aside from enjoying SP the rest of it is 60 bucks down the tube. I heard that crysis 2 does have problems with some eyefinity setups. so I guess nothing I can do.

As for creating profiles I would like to figure out how to do that will play with the settings. Its amazing I get almost 2 x the FPS on Metro 2033 than I do crysis 2. Metro 2033 max everything except tess and global light off, I get 85-95 fps. I seriously hate the way they made crysis 2. Thanks for help guys.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

U2311h inbound, Eyefinity setup is a go!


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

widescreen fixer not working anymore for black ops due to recent game update, FFS.

anyone get it working ???


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13238369*
> widescreen fixer not working anymore for black ops due to recent game update, FFS.
> 
> anyone get it working ???


I dont even know if that guy still works on it. If not We are doomed to play it on one monitor.


----------



## Dr216

someone will release a fix for it soon enough. they always do, he last did a BLOPs update less than a month ago so Its pretty likely the fix is on its way already.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13239503*
> I dont even know if that guy still works on it. If not We are doomed to play it on one monitor.


Update has just been released on the website. I made a $5 donation. would suck without it.


----------



## arekieh

Just got this setup









Saphire HD 6950 2GB
3x Asus VE247H


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arekieh;13258880*
> Just got this setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saphire HD 6950 2GB
> 3x Asus VE247H


nice set up man
put the middle screen behind the two on the side to half the bezel width.


----------



## arekieh

Thank you,
When my dad walked into my comp room he just stared at it for 20 seconds, shook his head and walked back out. lol


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13262538*
> nice set up man
> put the middle screen behind the two on the side to half the bezel width.


It looks foolish, I've tried that.


----------



## arekieh

ya i tried it. if the screens where paper thin at the bezels it would work but the width of the screens messes it up


----------



## Ren-dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arekieh;13265355*
> Thank you,
> When my dad walked into my comp room he just stared at it for 20 seconds, shook his head and walked back out. lol


Its funny, My dad did exactly that


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself;13283386*
> It looks foolish, I've tried that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arekieh;13283462*
> ya i tried it. if the screens where paper thin at the bezels it would work but the width of the screens messes it up


Maybe it does look a little bit foolish when the lights are on and you're not gaming but having an overlap helps a lot in forgetting the bezels while gaming.

I'm using a trio of Dell U2410, these are a lot thicker than most TN monitors so I can't really overlap at all but I don't have the bezels' "surfaces" aligned either. The side monitors start probably 3 or 4 cm behind the surface of the central monitor. This helps hiding the side bezels behind the central monitor.


----------



## arekieh

ah ya, for gaming in the dark it probably wouldnt be to bad. I really dont game that much though


----------



## adcantu

Sapphire 6970

LG W2240 x3


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself;13283386*
> It looks foolish, I've tried that.


Works fine for me, nice thin bezel


----------



## arekieh

doesnt the depth screw with your head?
The depth thing pisses me off


----------



## adcantu

i have my middle monitor in front of the outside two, with the bezel hidden behind the front monitor.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arekieh;13286875*
> doesnt the depth screw with your head?
> The depth thing pisses me off


I guess it would if I focused on it, but when your playing a game or really anything that takes up all 3 screens even browsing through windows sometimes, you focus over all screens, so the depth thing becomes invisible.

anyway with bezel comp, it doesnt bother me at all.


----------



## arekieh

interesting im gonna try it next time i game.


----------



## adamwzl

nice setups guys. Eyefinity is slowly becoming the norm!

Just purchased 2 new 6950s and awaiting the water blocks before installation.

Im still running 3 20" monitors (4800x900) so the performance will be greatly increased.

Does anyone know when 24" 120hz IPS panels will become available at a decent price say 300-400 a piece? And hows the performance on 2 6950s or 6970s @ 5760x1080/1200?


----------



## Levesque

Here's the answer I got from CatalystMaker abourt Quad-Fire set-up with 3X30'' LCD in Eyefinity, and the Crossfire bridge bandwitdh:

''Basically if texture surfaces are dependent between frames, then AFR (alternate frame rendering) won't work - which if what CF uses''

Can someone, an Eyefinity ''Pro'', decipher that for me, please?


----------



## De-Zant

I for one, do not know the answer to your question Levesque.

I do, however, think that the question would be better posted as a separate thread. Nobody is gonna see it here aside from the couple of regulars. Might want to post a thread about it.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I for one, do not know the answer to your question Levesque.


I have some people at AMD and XFX telling me ''yes, it does work, no problems'', and others also working there, telling me ''no, it doesn't work''. Pretty stupid.









I just don't want to order 3X 30'' LCD and having to send them back if it's not working.


----------



## arekieh

What exactly is your concern? 
3 monitors should work in crossfire eyefinity.... Are you worried that the 3x30' res is too much to handle?


----------



## De-Zant

I think he's concerned about the crossfire bridges not being able to handle 12 million pixels..


----------



## Ross211

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


Just got this setup









Saphire HD 6950 2GB
3x Asus VE247H

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/amd-ati/207307d1303693329-official-ati-eyefinity-club-2011-04-24_18-58-16_918.jpg[IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Thank you so much for posting this. I'm considering getting these 3 Asus VE247H for an eyefinity setup also. It's a bummer Asus doesn't make my VW266H 1920x1200 anymore otherwise I would buy 2 more of these.

I'm about ready to pull the trigger on these displays and a 6970. Does anyone think I won't have an issue running Bad Company 2 @ 5760x1080 with my current setup (specs below) and a 6970? I'm due for a CPU/RAM/MOBO upgrade soon so I won't be on this old setup too much longer.


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ross211*


Thank you so much for posting this. I'm considering getting these 3 Asus VE247H for an eyefinity setup also. It's a bummer Asus doesn't make my VW266H 1920x1200 anymore otherwise I would buy 2 more of these.

I'm about ready to pull the trigger on these displays and a 6970. Does anyone think I won't have an issue running Bad Company 2 @ 5760x1080 with my current setup (specs below) and a 6970? I'm due for a CPU/RAM/MOBO upgrade soon so I won't be on this old setup too much longer.


Lol I can run bad company 2 at full res with high settings on a 6950. You should be fine

edit*
and these monitors are awesome. The bezels are a bit wider then others (i was also considering the samsung 2494SW, but its a really small difference so i decided to go with the Asus (my last 2 monitors have been asus and ive been happy with them).


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


What exactly is your concern? 
3 monitors should work in crossfire eyefinity.... Are you worried that the 3x30' res is too much to handle?


Please, read that link. This is the reason why I'm concerned:

http://forums.amd.com/game/messagevi...hreadid=146138

XFX and AMD are telling me all this is not true... and since that post is a couple of months old, and from a major Nvidia fanboy hanging-out in here on OCN, I'm inclined to think they are right...

But then CatalystMaker on Twitter gives me a cryptic answer for the same questions: ''Basically if texture surfaces are dependent between frames, then AFR (alternate frame rendering) won't work - which if what CF uses''

So I don't know who to believe...


----------



## arekieh

Ahh sorry i have no idea then. Good luck with your search


----------



## kcuestag

I have some good news guys.

Looks like I may be going EyeFinity after all









My grandmother has transfered 100 euro to my bank account as a birthday present, so I now have a budget of 305 euro, I think I will be going EyeFinity


----------



## Jyve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ross211*


Thank you so much for posting this. I'm considering getting these 3 Asus VE247H for an eyefinity setup also. It's a bummer Asus doesn't make my VW266H 1920x1200 anymore otherwise I would buy 2 more of these.

I'm about ready to pull the trigger on these displays and a 6970. Does anyone think I won't have an issue running Bad Company 2 @ 5760x1080 with my current setup (specs below) and a 6970? I'm due for a CPU/RAM/MOBO upgrade soon so I won't be on this old setup too much longer.


I feel your pain. I was running 3x samsung 226bw's in eyefinity and though it was cool. I ran into a deal on CL for a vw266h that I just couldn't pass up. Finding 2 more is turning into sort of a hassle. They show up on ebay quite often, but tend to go for 300+. Not sure I want to spend 600+ on 2 more monitors. Let me know if you decide to go with the 3 24 inchers and want to unload your vw266h


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

6970 should be fine for [email protected] eyefinity, but anything else you want 2 6970s or 6990,


----------



## Ross211

I just pulled the trigger on 3 Asus VE247H displays and a Sapphire Active DisplayPort Adapter.

Getting ready to order a 6950 or 6970, likely a 6970. I'll definitely post some pics next week :~)


----------



## arekieh

congrats.


----------



## Ross211

I think I'll be one of the few with an older setup for such demanding resolutions. I can't wait to see this setup perform and use it !

I'm gonna stretch this system out even farther than I thought, but it's ok. I'll be sure to post back my results with this setup playing Bad Company 2 @ 5760x1080.

Thanks OCN.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ross211*


I just pulled the trigger on 3 Asus VE247H displays and a Sapphire Active DisplayPort Adapter.

Getting ready to order a 6950 or 6970, likely a 6970. I'll definitely post some pics next week :~)


Congrats eyefinity does not disappoint! I love every minute of it. The only game that had a problem was crysis 2 but has been fixed thanx to driver and patch updates. I play on 2 x 6950 and get great framerates on max 60+, some games (source games) I get 100+


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Congrats eyefinity does not disappoint! I love every minute of it. The only game that had a problem was crysis 2 but has been fixed thanx to driver and patch updates. I play on 2 x 6950 and get great framerates on max 60+, some games (source games) I get 100+


Hey mate, after all, I am going to pull the trigger on EyeFinity









I now have a budget of 305â‚¬, so I'll order 2 more Acer 23" monitors as soon as I'm back home!









I just need an active adapter like this:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/...nk::15562.html

Am I right?

I am planning to buy 2 of these monitors:

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/artic...id=31379&lid=2

Considering it only has HDMI and VGA, how would I be able to get EyeFinity to work?

My current Acer H233H has DVI + HDMI + VGA, how can I make it work together with those 2 Acer monitors?


----------



## adcantu

the Sapphire HD6970 comes with a mini display to regular display port adapter, so in theory you should be able to combine that with the one you linked above. It says active adapter but I know that with mine it has a usb connection to give it power for the "active" part.

  Amazon.com: Accell UltraAV B087B-002B DisplayPort/DVI-D Dual-Link Adapter (Black): Electronics this is the one I bought.

As for HDMI vs VGA you could use VGA to DVI adapter, which has poor quality, also HDMI to DVI adapter, or displayport to HDMI adapter should work also.

One of your monitors can use the HDMI port on the 6970, you can use the DVI port as well with a regular HDMI or VGA adapter, only need the one display port adapter for the third monitor


----------



## kcuestag

I don't understand how to do it....

Basically, this is what I have:

Acer P235HBi -> Via HDMI
Acer H233H -> Via DVI
Acer P235HBi -> Via display port? but the display port I linked is not to HDMI, it's to DVI...

So how could I do it?Would I need different monitors? Or would that monitor combo work? If so... how?

I'm a bit lost.

Thanks.


----------



## Bradey

buy a mini dp to vga converter,
then
Acer P235HBi -> Via passive dvi to vga or hdmi
Acer H233H -> Via DVI
Acer P235HBi -> Via display port? (mDP to vga)


----------



## TheLastPriest

I dont think I ever posted in this thread, though I intended to. Here is my eyefinity nerdspace


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ross211*


I just pulled the trigger on 3 Asus VE247H displays and a Sapphire Active DisplayPort Adapter.

Getting ready to order a 6950 or 6970, likely a 6970. I'll definitely post some pics next week :~)


Ross 6950 isnt a bad deal if you can unlock the shaders and a OC the card to 6970 levels. plus you save 100$


----------



## adamwzl

No kcuestag do mini dp to the dvi monitor, then just use dvi>hdmi converter for one and hdmi for the other.


----------



## adcantu

Acer P235HBi -> Via HDMI
Acer H233H -> Via DVI
Acer P235HBi -> Via display port to HDMI or VGA

You will notice the difference though between the DVI/HDMI and VGA.
even a display port to DVI to HDMI will look better than DP to VGA

You can also do as adamwzl suggests, which may be more practical due to dp to DVI being more available.

Acer P235HBi -> Via HDMI
Acer H233H -> Via display port to DVI
Acer P235HBi -> Via DVI to HDMI with converter


----------



## De-Zant

What's with the VGA hate? Is the adapter somehow crap at doing VGA or are you just ignorant on how VGA works? VGA should have near identical quality to DVI and HDMI if nothing is faulty.


----------



## adamwzl

were just vga haters...


----------



## adamwzl

if anyone is interested..

http://www.tcmagazine.com/tcm/news/h...itor-ips-panel

hopefully soon other manufactures will follow suit


----------



## Infrabasse

VGA makes me think my LCD monitors are CRT when it pans the picture into position as the signal is turned on.
That's why I hate VGA myself.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


VGA makes me think my LCD monitors are CRT when it pans the picture into position as the signal is turned on.
That's why I hate VGA myself.


But the image quality should be roughly the same if none of your equipment is faulty/poorly implemented

Now, bout those CRT monitors. Look at my sig rig...


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamwzl*


if anyone is interested..

http://www.tcmagazine.com/tcm/news/h...itor-ips-panel

hopefully soon other manufactures will follow suit


I'd rather have what's rumored to be used on iphone 6

p-Si panels
_The drive circuit, which conventionally has been designed onto the outside perimeter of the glass substrate, is mounted onto the glass surface in p-Si. This eliminates physical restrictions on wiring and allows for finer pitch between pixels.
In addition, the reduced size of the TFT section helps to achieve a higher aperture ratio, which contributes to achieving finer pitch, and beautiful, clear and crisp screen images._

I understand this as a bezel less solution


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*

Now, bout those CRT monitors. Look at my sig rig...


I have no real gripe against CRT, the good ones are better than the best of LCDs, I had a vision master pro 450 myself. Also had a 16/10 24" CRT at work, NEC I think... But they're huge and weigh a ton.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;13305159*
> Acer P235HBi -> Via HDMI
> Acer H233H -> Via DVI
> Acer P235HBi -> Via display port to HDMI or VGA
> 
> You will notice the difference though between the DVI/HDMI and VGA.
> even a display port to DVI to HDMI will look better than DP to VGA
> 
> *You can also do as adamwzl suggests, which may be more practical due to dp to DVI being more available.
> 
> Acer P235HBi -> Via HDMI
> Acer H233H -> Via display port to DVI
> Acer P235HBi -> Via DVI to HDMI with converter*


Thank you! I think I will do that.

So the only thing I need after the 2 Acer P235HBi is just to buy that active XFX Display Port-to-DVI adapter and a DVI to HDMI converter, that's it? Then EyeFinity should work?

So let me get this straight, I should buy:

x2 http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=31379&agid=437&lb
x1 http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/XFX-DisplayPort-zu-DVI-Adapter-Active-Dongle-Single-Link::15562.html

Then I need a DVI-to-HDMI, but I found 2:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/InLine-HDMI-auf-DVI-Adapter-Stecker::7426.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/InLine-DVI-auf-HDMI-Adapter-Buchse::7430.html

Which one would I need? The first one?

Thanks again, I appreciate all the help.


----------



## adcantu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


But the image quality should be roughly the same if none of your equipment is faulty/poorly implemented


Well... I could have poor implementation. My VGA monitor which is going through a DVI-VGA adapter has obvious differences. The colors dont match. The image isn't as sharp. Its noticeable. I have 2x HD6970 and have tried it on both cards to rule out that as the issue. Have tried multiple VGA cables, multiple DVI-VGA adapters, and tried it on each of the three monitors. Also tried it on the DVI port from the card as well as via the mini-DP to DVI adapter. I dont think its my equipment.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Then I need a DVI-to-HDMI, but I found 2:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/...ker::7426.html

Which one would I need? The first one?

Thanks again, I appreciate all the help.


Yes, the first one is the one you want.

also be sure that you have either your mini-DP to DP adapter or buy a mini-DP to DVI adapter instead of the regular one. you should have a mini-DP to DP adapter, they ship with those Sapphire HD6970s.

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/...le::15561.html


----------



## arekieh

Ditto on the whole VGA being worse thing.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Just got my U2311H in. My current desktop:


----------



## arekieh

0.o
can i has wallpapers?
And whats that thing your running on the left screen?

Are you running that in Eyefinity or Extended Desktop?


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


And whats that thing your running on the left screen?


Rainmeter

http://rainmeter.net/RainCMS/


----------



## arekieh

thanks


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


0.o
can i has wallpapers?
And whats that thing your running on the left screen?

Are you running that in Eyefinity or Extended Desktop?


Wallpapers I grabbed from the internet. That's Rainmeter running on the left monitor with the Enigma skin (included) and Darkrain skin. Colors have been adjusted from an opaque off-white to what you see here.

As for the desktop itself, I'm using Ultramon.

I'll be grabbing some SS of games soon.

Also should note that I color-corrected the left desktop background as it was a tad bit too warm originally, and I brought the WB down a bit to a cooler tint to make it match the other two backgrounds.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Sorry for the double post, but a quick SS of L4D2 in 5760x1080:


----------



## arekieh

Lol i love high res. Its so awesome.


----------



## Xristo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arekieh;13311758*
> Lol i love high res. Its so awesome.


they sure are







6020x1080 widescreen is epic , my 6970 runs eyefinity beautiful .. i can max out most games at 5760x1080 or i just go down to 4800x and it runs 60fps smoothly . Haven came across a game thats not playable yet the 6970 is awsome , i want another .


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo;13311808*
> they sure are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6020x1080 widescreen is epic , my 6970 runs eyefinity beautiful .. i can max out most games at 5760x1080 or i just go down to 4800x and it runs 60fps smoothly . Haven came across a game thats not playable yet the 6970 is awsome , i want another .


I'm actually surprised at how well my 5850 is performing as well. Had to turn down AA a bit in BFBC2, but other than that, runs smoothly. Didn't even have to touch my L4D2 settings (maxed out).

I was expecting the high resolution to kill my 5850's 1GB, but man, so far so good!


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;13311890*
> I'm actually surprised at how well my 5850 is performing as well. Had to turn down AA a bit in BFBC2, but other than that, runs smoothly. Didn't even have to touch my L4D2 settings (maxed out).
> 
> I was expecting the high resolution to kill my 5850's 1GB, but man, so far so good!


Same thing everyone said about my 5870, only time I have had issues is going very fast in a pack in NFS shift, I dont lose frame rate, its just stops while the memory catches up with what it is supposed to be processing


----------



## arekieh

Is anyone getting "tear" lines on there screen? Im getting them moving down at regular intervals down the screen. Any idea how to fix this?

Only happens in games


----------



## 666shan666

Here are the pics to my setup.














































I havent been able to run all three monitors togather since I have not recieved the Active Adapter for display port.
Quick Question.
Two of my monitors are connected to a 1.5m Dual Link DVI-D cable, Would it make any difference if I connect the third monitor with a 3m Dual Link DVI-D cable??


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Might want to resize your images, buddy


----------



## Ren-dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arekieh;13312341*
> Is anyone getting "tear" lines on there screen? Im getting them moving down at regular intervals down the screen. Any idea how to fix this?
> 
> Only happens in games


Enable V-sync. Tearing is unbelievable for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;13311890*
> I'm actually surprised at how well my 5850 is performing as well. Had to turn down AA a bit in BFBC2, but other than that, runs smoothly. Didn't even have to touch my L4D2 settings (maxed out).
> 
> I was expecting the high resolution to kill my 5850's 1GB, but man, so far so good!


Good to hear they hold up, I'm still waiting for my DP-DVI adapter to show up so i can get my eyefinity on.


----------



## TheLastPriest

You guys need custom mounts


----------



## Ren-dog

I'd get my dad to help me make one (manual arts teacher at a school with a million dollars worth of tools) but chances are it would end up on an angle from dad getting raged at his weld being funny then slamming it to the ground









But hey, thats why i built a 2.4M desk.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest;13312896*
> You guys need custom mounts


I want to, but no tools + my ST2410 doesn't have a VESA mount.


----------



## TheLastPriest

What mount is it? Hit me up if you decide you do want one, be glad to meet up with a fellow OCN'r and help out


----------



## 1010

add me =D


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;13310375*
> Well... I could have poor implementation. My VGA monitor which is going through a DVI-VGA adapter has obvious differences. The colors dont match. The image isn't as sharp. Its noticeable. I have 2x HD6970 and have tried it on both cards to rule out that as the issue. Have tried multiple VGA cables, multiple DVI-VGA adapters, and tried it on each of the three monitors. Also tried it on the DVI port from the card as well as via the mini-DP to DVI adapter. I dont think its my equipment.
> 
> Yes, the first one is the one you want.
> 
> also be sure that you have either your mini-DP to DP adapter or buy a mini-DP to DVI adapter instead of the regular one. you should have a mini-DP to DP adapter, they ship with those Sapphire HD6970s.
> 
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Watercooling/Watercooled-VGA-Cards/XFX-Mini-DisplayPort-zu-DP-HDMI-DVI-Adapter-Kit-Active-Dongle::15561.html


So let's get this straight, so I don't commit any mistakes.

Here's the shopping list:

x2 http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=31379&agid=437 (To be matched with my current Acer H233H)
x1 http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Watercooling/Watercooled-VGA-Cards/XFX-Mini-DisplayPort-zu-DP-HDMI-DVI-Adapter-Kit-Active-Dongle::15561.html
x1 http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/InLine-HDMI-auf-DVI-Adapter-Stecker::7426.html

That's it? But damn, that converter bundle is out of stock









Considering they're not going to bring more bundles...

x2 Acer P235HBi
x1 http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/XFX-DisplayPort-zu-DVI-Adapter-Active-Dongle-Single-Link::15562.html
x1 http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/InLine-HDMI-zu-DVI-Adapter-Kabel-High-Speed-15m-black::11946.html

Would that work? Or would I need anything else? Can't seem to find a Mini DP-to-HDMI converter







Need some help please.

Edit:

Now that you mention it, you said the Sapphire HD6970's have the Mini DP to DP adapter, then I do not need to buy a Mini DP to HDMI, right? I'd only need:

x2 Acer P235HBi
x1 http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/XFX-DisplayPort-zu-DVI-Adapter-Active-Dongle-Single-Link::15562.html
x1 Mini DP to DP from the HD6970's box/accesories

Am I right? Do I need anything else?


----------



## adcantu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13317150*
> Now that you mention it, you said the Sapphire HD6970's have the Mini DP to DP adapter, then I do not need to buy a Mini DP to HDMI, right? I'd only need:
> 
> x2 Acer P235HBi
> x1 http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/XFX-DisplayPort-zu-DVI-Adapter-Active-Dongle-Single-Link::15562.html
> x1 Mini DP to DP from the HD6970's box/accesories
> 
> Am I right? Do I need anything else?


well... make sure you have the miniDP-DP adapter, it should look like this:
http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/165757/CABLES_VIDEO_DISPLAY_PORT/Sapphire/CA00103-R0.asp

Also dont forget you need one of these as well:
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/InLine-HDMI-auf-DVI-Adapter-Stecker::7426.html


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;13311163*
> Just got my U2311H in. My current desktop:


I need you to post a working picture in order to get in.

"This image is currently unavailable"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1010;13316551*


I love portrait setups. Looking good!


----------



## TheLastPriest

I noticed in the OP there are members with "two monitor" eyefinity...what on earth is that, does it qualify as "eyefinity" with two monitors, if so I have had eyefinity for way longer than I thought


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest;13317460*
> I noticed in the OP there are members with "two monitor" eyefinity...what on earth is that, does it qualify as "eyefinity" with two monitors, if so I have had eyefinity for way longer than I thought


Well although it doesn't fall within the AMD / ATI advertising of "Connecting 3-6 monitors to a single GPU", it still qualifies as monitor grouping made possible with the particular subset of eyefinity technology.

It was added by the original club manager. He stopped posting soon after the club creation, and some time later I took control. I read the whole thread again and added every single member that requested to join and had the proof to the original post. I decided to keep the 2 monitor section there.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13317508*
> Well although it doesn't fall within the AMD / ATI advertising of "Connecting 3-6 monitors to a single GPU", it still qualifies as monitor grouping made possible with the particular subset of eyefinity technology.
> 
> It was added by the original club manager. He stopped posting soon after the club creation, and some time later I took control. I read the whole thread again and added every single member that requested to join and had the proof to the original post. I decided to keep the 2 monitor section there.


I appreciate you clearing that up, thelastpriest was


----------



## adcantu

I think that eyefinity is meant to be a larger than single monitor resolution. So basically, two monitors sharing a resolution as if it was one monitor, instead of just extended desktop onto a second or third monitor.

For example I have two presets on my three monitors, one is extended desktop where my middle monitor is the main and then the two side monitors are extended displays. This is not eyefinity IMO.

My second preset is my eyefinity. My start menu is on the bottom left of the left monitor, and my clock is on the bottom right of my right monitor. the task bar goes across all three monitors. Windows thinks I have one large monitor.


----------



## De-Zant

From what I have seen, the official meaning of eyefinity is "The ability to connect 3-6 monitors to a single ATI/AMD GPU", while the meaning among us common folks is "Multiple monitors creating a single large display"

However, from what I have seen, that is actually called monitor grouping.

I'd rather call it eyefinity though.


----------



## adamwzl

so does anyone know where i can grab a mini-dp adapter at a retail store in the US? Either a mini dp> dvi active or mini-dp>dp adapter

Just put in my 6950s and completely forgot to order the mini-dp, all i have is reg dp


----------



## 666shan666

Quick Question.
Two of my monitors are connected to a 1.5m long Dual Link DVI-D cable, Would it make any difference in frame-rate or tearing if I connect the third monitor with a 3m long Dual Link DVI-D cable??


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest;13314171*
> What mount is it? Hit me up if you decide you do want one, be glad to meet up with a fellow OCN'r and help out


I actually have no clue, but it looks like some sort of proprietary mount from Dell. It's just two screws on the same horizontal plane. If you think you can do something though, I'll try to take photos and send measurements.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13317394*
> I need you to post a working picture in order to get in.
> 
> "This image is currently unavailable"


I currently have Eyefinity disabled for normal use:









Enabled for gaming:









AMD CC profiles are win.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;13317228*
> well... make sure you have the miniDP-DP adapter, it should look like this:
> http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/165757/CABLES_VIDEO_DISPLAY_PORT/Sapphire/CA00103-R0.asp
> 
> Also dont forget you need one of these as well:
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/InLine-HDMI-auf-DVI-Adapter-Stecker::7426.html


Thank you very much for all the help you've given me, I really appreciate it!









I should be ordering everything as soon as I'm back home on May 7th, here's the stuff I need, please correct me if I'm wrong, but I should be buying these:

x2 Acer P235HBi
x1 http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/165757/CABLES_VIDEO_DISPLAY_PORT/Sapphire/CA00103-R0.asp (It comes with the Sapphire HD6970, right? I remember seeing one of those in my cards' boxes)
x1 http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/XFX-DisplayPort-zu-DVI-Adapter-Active-Dongle-Single-Link::15562.html
x1 http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/InLine-HDMI-auf-DVI-Adapter-Stecker::7426.html

That's it, right? That sums up a total of 314€, right within my budget!









Thank you again!


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;13319044*
> I actually have no clue, but it looks like some sort of proprietary mount from Dell. It's just two screws on the same horizontal plane. If you think you can do something though, I'll try to take photos and send measurements.


The only reason I ask is because everything on there is custom fabricated, so the only reason it has VESA standard on mine is because we made them VESA standard, whole lot of welding, grinding and drilling. Just the same way, we can make anything else.


----------



## adcantu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13319083*
> x2 Acer P235HBi
> x1 http://www.techbuy.com.au/p/165757/CABLES_VIDEO_DISPLAY_PORT/Sapphire/CA00103-R0.asp (It comes with the Sapphire HD6970, right? I remember seeing one of those in my cards' boxes)
> x1 http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/XFX-DisplayPort-zu-DVI-Adapter-Active-Dongle-Single-Link::15562.html
> x1 http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/InLine-HDMI-auf-DVI-Adapter-Stecker::7426.html
> 
> That's it, right? That sums up a total of 314€, right within my budget!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again!


looks about right! You're welcome, glad to help out.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;13319313*
> looks about right! You're welcome, glad to help out.


Thank you









I'll be ordering everything in 8-9 days once I'm back home!









Feel free to add me on Steam, my username is *kcuestag*, I have few questions regarding ur 6970 CFX performance with 3 monitors in some games









Thanks again!


----------



## arekieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ren-dog;13312883*
> Enable V-sync. Tearing is unbelievable for me.
> 
> Good to hear they hold up, I'm still waiting for my DP-DVI adapter to show up so i can get my eyefinity on.


Thanks

@1010
Thats a sick setup i love those monitors. I wish i couldve gotten ones with the higher/swivel stand. They look awesome


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;13319044*
> I actually have no clue, but it looks like some sort of proprietary mount from Dell. It's just two screws on the same horizontal plane. If you think you can do something though, I'll try to take photos and send measurements.
> 
> AMD CC profiles are win.


I'm kinda sorry to bother you this much but rules is rules.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;7399675*
> To be Added to the list i need the following information
> 
> Picture of Setup (if no camera, screenshot of desktop *with your name somewhere* there will do.)


Referring to the username of course.


----------



## 1010

@Arekieh & @De-zant thanks for the comments yeah i like being able to swap from landscape to portrait whenever i feel like it, although i prefer landscape alot more! I was really hesitant of getting another 5850 and going crossfireX eyefinity but after figuring out everest was the culprit freezing my computer at startup ive never looked back! And when i upgraded to aida64 1.50 ive got my temp and usage monitoring for both cards back so i can see while gaming wat games use both cards and wat percentage they utilize each







need for speed shift 2 however totally fails with crossfire.... Has any body got it working?


----------



## De-Zant

Wouldn't know. When I got two 5870s free from my brother, either of us couldn't get the damned drivers to even INSTALL. We tried for hours. I decided it wasn't worth it. Took 2 hours to even install the drivers for this single 5870. So I haven't played any games with CFX, ever.

Anyhow, I wish I could do portrait eyefinity. It's basically my dream setup but my mismatched monitors prevent me from doing such. Oh well. I guess at some point.


----------



## 1010

Ur brother sounds like a good c**t haha, 5870's aint cheap. Tell me about the missions to setup 2 cards it took me a whole night to get it going swapped the cards over, run them individually, uncrossfired them, uninstalled the drivers, installed older drivers, tried uninstalling in safe mode with driver sweep, installed latest drivers, tried hooking up the 2nd card to another rail on my power supply.... Was getting pretty pissed aye. Then when I uninstalled everest, Bam it worked a treat no more freezing when I opened Ccc or at startup what a muckaround! Oh p.s ur doing a great job taking over the thread +rep


----------



## arekieh

Hey, Vsync didnt fix my tearing issue. Any other ideas? (only happens on the middle monitor)


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


Hey, Vsync didnt fix my tearing issue. Any other ideas? (only happens on the middle monitor)


Set your middle monitor as a preferred monitor in CCC

This will most likely stop the tearing on the middle monitor, but create it on the other ones.

Don't remember if you already tried this or not.


----------



## arekieh

Ill try that. Thanks alot

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## 666shan666

Hey, So does anybody know the answer to my querry.???








Two of my monitors are connected to a 1.5m long Dual Link DVI-D cable, Would it make any difference in frame-rate or tearing if I connect the third monitor with a 3m long Dual Link DVI-D cable??


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *666shan666*


Hey, So does anybody know the answer to my querry.???








Two of my monitors are connected to a 1.5m long Dual Link DVI-D cable, Would it make any difference in frame-rate or tearing if I connect the third monitor with a 3m long Dual Link DVI-D cable??










Length of cables dont matter.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arekieh;13323706*
> Hey, Vsync didnt fix my tearing issue. Any other ideas? (only happens on the middle monitor)


Ya I believe this is due to the active adapter. Whichever monitor is running on the display port adapter tends to have slight tearing on it. For me that is my right hand monitor. If you hold a windows and move it around slightly you can actually see the monitor tearing moving from bottom to top. No real fix just some weird anomaly on DP adapter monitor.

The fix would be to make the side monitor use the adapter so you don't really notice.


----------



## arekieh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13327437*
> Ya I believe this is due to the active adapter. Whichever monitor is running on the display port adapter tends to have slight tearing on it. For me that is my right hand monitor. If you hold a windows and move it around slightly you can actually see the monitor tearing moving from bottom to top. No real fix just some weird anomaly on DP adapter monitor.
> 
> The fix would be to make the side monitor use the adapter so you don't really notice.


Its actually my right monitor running the dp adapter. I thought that might be it as well. But ya :/


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13327437*
> Ya I believe this is due to the active adapter. Whichever monitor is running on the display port adapter tends to have slight tearing on it. For me that is my right hand monitor. If you hold a windows and move it around slightly you can actually see the monitor tearing moving from bottom to top. No real fix just some weird anomaly on DP adapter monitor.
> 
> The fix would be to make the side monitor use the adapter so you don't really notice.


I seem to have slight tearing on my middle and right monitor, left is fine.

middle monitor is dvi to active dvi to dp, and right is hdmi to passive hdmi to dp and left which is fine is just dvi to dvi.

it doesnt really bother me, I didnt even know what it was until now, just thought it was some weird random interference. so theres no fix ??


----------



## arekieh

I havent tried the setting middle monitor to preferred but a quick search brings that up too. Im gonna try it next time i game.

Its not that big of a deal to me either id just rather it wasnt on the middle monitor.


----------



## Tomalak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


I havent tried the setting middle monitor to preferred but a quick search brings that up too. Im gonna try it next time i game.

Its not that big of a deal to me either id just rather it wasnt on the middle monitor.


As far as I know, tearing happens due to different timings of different connections. It should not happen on preferred (main) display, but on all the displays which are not using the same connection as the preferred one.

So, try setting the middle monitor as the main one.


----------



## arekieh

It worked. thanks alot guys.


----------



## De-Zant

Glad to hear that.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

With all the random problems eyefinity can have it is still so totally worth it!


----------



## arekieh

Lol it is pretty nuts. best upgrade ive done on my comp by far. its also super useful for school and just doing random stuff


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


Lol it is pretty nuts. best upgrade ive done on my comp by far.


thats wat i said too.

& thnks for advice! set middle screen to prefered & tearing gone!

just DL BFBC2 sooooo much better than crap ops.
cant wait for B3 guna b epic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xristo

im loving my eyefinity setup , 1 thing thats really getting to me though is the screen tearing on the middle monitor .. i cant stand it , nothing to fix it besides an expensive apple adaptor ?


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xristo*


im loving my eyefinity setup , 1 thing thats really getting to me though is the screen tearing on the middle monitor .. i cant stand it , nothing to fix it besides an expensive apple adaptor ?


Read a few posts up. Set your middle monitor to preferred.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Now we just gotta wait for Kcuestag to throw down his eyefinity, and see what he thinks. I bet your gonna love it!!!!


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

does anyone know why when playing GTA IV in eyefinity I get about 2 frames per second when I swing the camera around?

my 6990 is @ 930/1350 so it should handle it fine and I have all the latest catalyst profiles installed. and official 11.4 driver.


----------



## arekieh

Does it do it regardless of the graphics settings in the game?
GTA IV is pretty intensive, id imagine with eyefinity it would be really taxing on a gpu. Try lowering your settings.
2 fps is pretty horrible though.....


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arekieh;13349778*
> Does it do it regardless of the graphics settings in the game?
> GTA IV is pretty intensive, id imagine with eyefinity it would be really taxing on a gpu. Try lowering your settings.
> 2 fps is pretty horrible though.....


yeah regardless of settings, its super smooth when the cameras still, as soon you start moving it about the FPS drops.


----------



## arekieh

wierd, ya sorry no ideas


----------



## VettePilot

Just got eyefinity today. Pretty cool but my eyes are really fatigued. Not sure it is right for shooters with the rapid direction change. I feel dizzy almost. No biggy. I am trying out the monitors in my sig, and waiting for the Asus 248h's to come in and then try those out. My FPS dropped like a stone in Heaven 2.5 and in Just cause 2. I have been told some games like JC2 are more geared towards Nvidia cards, maybe that is the same with GTA. Although I know that many have said that games like GTA that are ported over to PC are not all that great when it comes to graphics performance even with a high end card like the member above with a 6990. that card should handle it no problem.

I OC'd my card to 920/1385 and it made zero difference. I may try to bup it to 920/1400.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan;13349998*
> I have been told some games like JC2 are more geared towards Nvidia cards, maybe that is the same with GTA. Although I know that many have said that games like GTA that are ported over to PC are not all that great when it comes to graphics performance even with a high end card like the member above with a 6990. that card should handle it no problem.
> 
> I OC'd my card to 920/1385 and it made zero difference. I may try to bup it to 920/1400.


I tried Oc to 930/1350 still got bad FPS when moving the camera (mouse) about. i dont see why when my 6990 can handle crysis2 eyefinity fine. has to be a driver issue. or result of porting.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*


Just got eyefinity today. Pretty cool but my eyes are really fatigued. Not sure it is right for shooters with the rapid direction change. I feel dizzy almost. No biggy.



I will 2nd this statement, I used to love shooters, havent played much since I setup eyefinity. Dont know if its visual overload or eye fatigue, or just me looking to the left and the right too much instead of focusing on whats in front of me but whatever the case, I havent had a good game since I hooked them up.

Been huge into driving games though, guess that makes up for it, and I dont feel like I am such a bad influence when my three year old sits on my lap and plays "Race Cars!" w/ me instead of helping me to kill people.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Now we just gotta wait for Kcuestag to throw down his eyefinity, and see what he thinks. I bet your gonna love it!!!!


I'm sorry to tell you I probably won't go EyeFinity.

After thinking about it, I decided I'd rather buy this bike:










Really need a new bike, and there's really good disccounts on bikes in my place, so might buy one instead of buying 2 monitors.

But I will definitely look into EyeFinity in a future


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


i'm sorry to tell you i probably won't go eyefinity.

After thinking about it, i decided i'd rather buy this bike:










really need a new bike, and there's really good disccounts on bikes in my place, so might buy one instead of buying 2 monitors.

But i will definitely look into eyefinity in a future










for shame!


----------



## Levesque

Finally got an answer form a senior AMD tech:

*''4 GPU's in the HD6xxx series with 3X 30" displays has been tested in the labs and confirmed working*.''

Will know soon enough.


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I'm sorry to tell you I probably won't go EyeFinity.

After thinking about it, I decided I'd rather buy this bike:










Really need a new bike, and there's really good disccounts on bikes in my place, so might buy one instead of buying 2 monitors.

But I will definitely look into EyeFinity in a future










Im not into xc (more am/dh) but i agree with you. Bike > Eyefinity any day of the week. Enjoy your new ride.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


Im not into xc (more am/dh) but i agree with you. Bike > Eyefinity any day of the week. Enjoy your new ride.


Yes. But without pedals, Eyefinity > Bike.


----------



## kcuestag

This will be the bike: http://www.trekbikes.com/es/es/bikes...eries/6000_e/#

And of course, it will bring pedals









Now, let's keep the off-topic away, sorry for starting it.


----------



## arekieh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Yes. But without pedals, Eyefinity > Bike.










Lol, almost all high end bikes come with no pedals. Thats how it is, people keep usually have there own pedals.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


This will be the bike: http://www.trekbikes.com/es/es/bikes...eries/6000_e/#

And of course, it will bring pedals









Now, let's keep the off-topic away, sorry for starting it.


Lol biking is awesome... its not off topic anywhere.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


This will be the bike: http://www.trekbikes.com/es/es/bikes...eries/6000_e/#

And of course, it will bring pedals









Now, let's keep the off-topic away, sorry for starting it.


I swear bud you change your mind about going eyefinity, than anyone I know.

Sooner, or later you'll get it and when you do you'll kick yourself for not doing it sooner.

Seriously though, enjoy the ride, been thinking about ridding again myself, great scenery in Arizona too!


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*


I will 2nd this statement, I used to love shooters, havent played much since I setup eyefinity. Dont know if its visual overload or eye fatigue, or just me looking to the left and the right too much instead of focusing on whats in front of me but whatever the case, I havent had a good game since I hooked them up.

Been huge into driving games though, guess that makes up for it, and I dont feel like I am such a bad influence when my three year old sits on my lap and plays "Race Cars!" w/ me instead of helping me to kill people.


It does take some getting used too. When I first used it for about a week i was getting headaches and felt fatigued. Then I stopped really looking at the side monitors and just focused on the center. Now Its great because as your sprinting through you see something move on your left or right, you immediately move your character to look and most of the time its a enemy.

Just use them as a tool, to enhance your peripheral visions. Thats basicly the whole point. And also make sure your side monitors are angled to surround you. Not by looking at all 3 as one unit, make sure the center is always your main focus point.


----------



## De-Zant

Just realized that I hadn't posted my setup...

Whatever. I'll post a picture when I got the third monitor back up and running properly. 3 mismatched monitors ain't that sexy though.


----------



## Ross211

I just got my 6970 and monitors earlier tonight, and I've had a great experience thus far. I played Bad Company 2 for about an hour earlier and the whole time I was overwhelmed.

I'm likely going to change the positioning of these monitors soon. Here are some shots of my new setup ;~)


----------



## VettePilot

A couple of questions for you.

Are you getting decent frame rates in BC2 with the one 6970? I cant run a graphic intensive game like Just cause 2. The FPS goes below 20 with everything on high. Black ops is fine though. Heaven bench is only 407 with avg FPS at 15.5. What dort of temps are you seeing for the GPU? Mine sit idle at 41 and during heaven bench go up to 58.

Also what made you choose the Asus 247H? I was going to get those this weekend but I went for the Acers since the bezels looked thinner. I may try the 248H when they are in stock at Frys.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ross211*


I just got my 6970 and monitors earlier tonight, and I've had a great experience thus far. I played Bad Company 2 for about an hour earlier and the whole time I was overwhelmed.

I'm likely going to change the positioning of these monitors soon. Here are some shots of my new setup ;~)


----------



## Ross211

I'm getting great frame rates in BC2 at 6048x1080 all high settings, 0x AA, 16x AF, HBAO off.

I'm surprised at how well it plays for this high of resolution on my older setup. CPU / RAM / Mobo upgrade soon ;~)


----------



## reflex99

I has some eyefinity.

Pretty fun stuff.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I'm sorry to tell you I probably won't go EyeFinity.

After thinking about it, I decided I'd rather buy this bike:










Really need a new bike, and there's really good disccounts on bikes in my place, so might buy one instead of buying 2 monitors.

But I will definitely look into EyeFinity in a future










epic fail.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


epic fail.


For you, maybe.









I'd rather have a cool bike to ride with than some computer parts...









But that's just me.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


For you, maybe.









I'd rather have a cool bike to ride with than some computer parts...









But that's just me.


I disagree but you still the coolest German I know!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


I disagree but you still the coolest German I know!


















I don't wan't to break your heart (







) but I'm not German, I just live in Germany, but I'm from Spain.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


For you, maybe.









I'd rather have a cool bike to ride with than some computer parts...









But that's just me.


This time of year Bike is most definitely win, can always go definitely when the weather turns to crap again









specs on that bike? looks nice, bit like my most recent bike, make sure it has locking front forks or you will hate yourself when you go up hills







would rather have a fully rigid bike than a hard tail that you cant lock the front on


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr216*


This time of year Bike is most definitely win, can always go definitely when the weather turns to crap again









specs on that bike? looks nice, bit like my most recent bike, make sure it has locking front forks or you will hate yourself when you go up hills







would rather have a fully rigid bike than a hard tail that you cant lock the front on










Yeah, I've asked few friends which know about bikes, they told me to make sure:

- It has lock for the front suspension
- It has hidraulic disc brakes (Make sure they're hidraulic)

This is the bike I chose:

http://www.trekbikes.com/es/es/bikes...eries/6000_e/#

It seems to be pretty good and it has everything my friends recommended me, looks like a damn solid bike, I'll be going for that.

Oh, and sorry for the off-topic on this thread, this will be my last post about the bike, sorry!









*Dr.216*, PM me to tell me what you think about it.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I'd rather have a cool bike to ride with than some computer parts...









But that's just me.


I rather have something else to ''ride'' with than some cool bikes and computer parts... But my wife would'nt like me to post anything about her in here.

But that's just me.


----------



## kcuestag

I don't think I could talk about my girlfriend in here either...









Let's keep this on topic with EyeFinity


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I don't think I could talk about my girlfriend in here either...









Let's keep this on topic with EyeFinity










Personally I would have nothing against off topic discussion, but I have no idea about OCNs rules about this one.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


I rather have something else to ''ride'' with than some cool bikes and computer parts... But my wife would'nt like me to post anything about her in here.

But that's just me.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I don't think I could talk about my girlfriend in here either...









Let's keep this on topic with EyeFinity










I can talk all I want about my wife, once she started created a profile and started posting on an "alternative" social network she lost her ability to whine about "personal" info


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

wat other games should I get for eyefinity?

currently I have-

Crysis 1 & 2, but 2 sux
GTA 4
Mafia 2
BF2
Black Ops (BF2 sooo much better)
AssasinsCreed 2
Dirt
Hawx 2
?

Am only waiting for Dirt 3 and BF3...


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


wat other games should I get for eyefinity?

currently I have-

Crysis 1 & 2, but 2 sux
GTA 4
Mafia 2
BF2
Black Ops (BF2 sooo much better)
AssasinsCreed 2
Dirt
Hawx 2
?

Am only waiting for Dirt 3 and BF3...


You have got to get a racing game in there, that has been the most fun I have had since I set it up


----------



## De-Zant

BF2 = battlefield 2. A game from 2004 that doesn't support eyefinity without 3rd party fixes.

BC2 is bad company 2...


----------



## Dr216

speaking of 3rd party fixes anyone got mass effect 2 working with eyefinity?


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr216*


speaking of 3rd party fixes anyone got mass effect 2 working with eyefinity?


ask this guy

http://www.widescreenfixer.org/


----------



## Dr216

Dopefish hasn't done one and I would guess it being over a year since it was released he has no intention of doing so :'(


----------



## j0sh

You can add me on there

Just finished my new work pc. Definitely makes work more enjoyable :O

Specs:
i5-2500k OC to 4.5 @ 1.26v 51C under Full load w/ Hyper 212+
MSI P67A-G43 (B3)
ASUS Radeon HD 6850 1GB
G.SKill Ripjaws X 8gb 
Crucial 64gb SSD
WD Blue 500gb
Raidmax 730w PSU
Antec 300
3x ASUS VE228H 21.5"


----------



## VettePilot

Are you running 3 6970's? If so that would explain the great frame rates.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ross211*


I'm getting great frame rates in BC2 at 6048x1080 all high settings, 0x AA, 16x AF, HBAO off.

I'm surprised at how well it plays for this high of resolution on my older setup. CPU / RAM / Mobo upgrade soon ;~)


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*


Are you running 3 6970's? If so that would explain the great frame rates.


i get great fram rates all settings maxed in BFBC2 with 1 6990.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest;13364211*
> You have got to get a racing game in there, that has been the most fun I have had since I set it up


THIS

Racing games are just awesome in eyefinity.


----------



## VettePilot

One 6990 is like 2 6970's though, so it is not a great comparison for me to see if my card or CPu is performing properly.

I wrote MSI with my concern and I got back this response. You will notice that English is clearly their 2nd or 3rd language. I seriously doubt they even read my email. I guess their enthusiasm makes up for it with the exclamation point at the end. Makes me feel better.









*Dear Brad,

Your video card perform fine when use eyefinity mode, the performance will drop down due to you spilt to triple monitor. Thanks!*

Case# : TS050311017296, please use this number as reference when you reach tech support department, thanks!

Hi,

I am writing to see what the issue may be with my 6970. S/N 912-V803-681B1012019633.

The card performs ok with a single monitor but with eyefinty it is not good at all. Just Cause 2 will abrely run at 15 frames per sec at the triple monitor resolution of 5760x1080. Even with the resolution turned down to 4880x1080 and everyother setting in the game turned down to low or medium it barely gets 22-25FPS. I benchmarked the card in single monitor mode at 1920x1080 and in Heaven 2.5 benchmark program it gets a score of 1087 and avg FPS of 42-43. With the eyefinity it is way down to a score of 407 with an avg frame rate of 15-16. That is major drop in performance. This is marketed as a high performance card that supports eyefinity and so far it doesnt seem to be able to. Please let me know what may be able to be done about this. I have seen other reviews saying they have the same issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13366036*
> i get great fram rates all settings maxed in BFBC2 with 1 6990.


----------



## arekieh

what are some good racing games?


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arekieh;13367098*
> what are some good racing games?


Shift, Shift 2, Hot pursuit if you like arcade. Dirt 2 if you like rally racing. Then there is F1 game as well.

All support eyefinity.


----------



## Infrabasse

I've had tons of fun in dirt 2, can't wait for dirt 3.
NFS shift isn't bad although not realistic enough. I haven't tried shift 2 yet.
Need for speed hot pursuit is meh, doesn't even have a cockpit view
Today is the need for speed day on steam apparently, I'd grab Shift if I were you.

Grid is getting a bit old.
Test drive is fail
blur meh
fuel meh
burnout paradise, pretty cool and colorful

F1 2010 is pretty cool if you're into Formula 1

For pure sims you have iracing and rfactor but those require subscriptions I think.
I have the race 07 series (race 07, race on, GTR Evolution, STCC the game) graphics are very dated but the sensations are awesome.

And of course you have trackmania that's free


----------



## arekieh

thanks guys i think im gonna get shift 2, dirt 3, hot pursuit, burnout (maybe) and trackmania


----------



## De-Zant

Try trackmania right now. It's a 5 minute search +download + install session and you're ready.

The free version is much more limited these days though, but it's still heckuva lot of fon.


----------



## arekieh

30 seconds left


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;13367426*
> I've had tons of fun in dirt 2, can't wait for dirt 3.
> NFS shift isn't bad although not realistic enough. I haven't tried shift 2 yet.
> Need for speed hot pursuit is meh, doesn't even have a cockpit view
> Today is the need for speed day on steam apparently, I'd grab Shift if I were you.
> 
> Grid is getting a bit old.
> Test drive is fail
> blur meh
> fuel meh
> burnout paradise, pretty cool and colorful
> 
> F1 2010 is pretty cool if you're into Formula 1
> 
> For pure sims you have iracing and rfactor but those require subscriptions I think.
> I have the race 07 series (race 07, race on, GTR Evolution, STCC the game) graphics are very dated but the sensations are awesome.
> 
> And of course you have trackmania that's free


GTR 1 and 2 are also both great games for eyefinity (sim).


----------



## Zudeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1010;13316551*
> add me =D


Hi, I was wondering, where did you get the ATI pic your using for EyeFinity?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## De-Zant

Almost looks like this wallpaper, except brigther. You could always make it better by editing it with gimp


----------



## Zudeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starwa1ker;12306243*
> Add me to the club =D Am I the first girl on OCN with an eyefinity setup? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So proud of this setup =D Running a 6950 2GB with three Dell U2211Hs.


HAha that's awesome. I'm slowly going towards that. I'm waiting for the 7-Series Radeons and I have one out of 3 Dell U2311h's. Of course, when I'm done. It'll be a bloodbath. lol -- where did you get the 5760x Tron wallpaper?


----------



## De-Zant

You know, there IS something called google images. Search there for whatever wallpaper you desire and you will find it...


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;13367906*
> GTR 1 and 2 are also both great games for eyefinity (sim).


Are those the ones based off F1 2003 engine?


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13368066*
> You know, there IS something called google images. Search there for whatever wallpaper you desire and you will find it...


5760 wide wallpapers arent that easy to find unfortunately, unless you make your own out of 3x1920 of course


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;13368227*
> 5760 wide wallpapers arent that easy to find unfortunately


That wallpaper is clearly 3 1920x1080 wallpapers stiched together.

And I bet all those are some of the first results for TRON wallpapers


----------



## Levesque

Since the local American Nvidia idol spread alot of misinformation everywhere, and scared alot of people form going Quad-Fire with 3X30'' with posting in 50 different foums that the AMD Crossfire bridge didn't had enough bandwidth to sustain that set-up, I did contact AMD to stop the misinformation.

After pointing them to those countles posts by him all over the internet, they did test it in house. Here's the answer:

''Our contact at AMD has been testing the configurations in entire graph of that XtremeSystems post with everything working okay. She was testing on an X58 in 6990+6990, 6990+6970+6970, and 6990+6970. She was using two Dell 3008WFP and one Dell 3007WFP. She couldn`t reproduce any of his issues. She said that she is trying to get that same motherboard to test with but she is thinking that it is either his motherboard or that he isn`t running enough system memory to keep up with it. She was using the 11.4 driver so I suppose it could be the driver but the point is that AMD tested it for us since they have better availability to monitors and they said it works fine in the scenarios that she has tested.''

I think it's clear. For those interested to go 3X30'' LCD, there is no problems with AMD Crosssfire bandwitdh.


----------



## Dr216

I would hope anyone going for 3x30" is likely keen enough to do the research themselves and bright enough to recognise an nvidiot when they see one.

Fanboyoism is just so stupid, Buy the best product or the best price screw loyalty cos sure enough it will happily screw you.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr216*


I would hope anyone going for 3x30" is likely keen enough to do the research themselves and bright enough to recognise an nvidiot when they see one.


You could be surprised. Even our own De-Zant, doing a fine job here btw, made some ''comments'' in another thread about my legitimate researchs on that subject. But it's ok. I'm now used to beeing a ''Pinata'', with alot of people swinging poles and sticks in my direction.









Alot of people are idolizing that guy. But instead of taking everything he says for gospel like alot of people are doing on OCN, I made my own researchs.

But you wouldn't beleive how many posts I've found on ALOT of enthusiasts forums referencing that guy about the Crossfire bridge not having enough bandwidth to do 3X30'' LCD, it's not even funny.


----------



## Ross211

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*


Are you running 3 6970's? If so that would explain the great frame rates.


The FPS does drop in some situations while playing BC2. I do have a lower FPS compared to my recent setup consisting of a GTX 570 hooked to a single Asus 1920x1200 monitor.

Though the frame rate drops in some situations the game is very playable in Eyefinity for me on 1 HD 6970. I'm not always getting 60+ FPS like I did with my 570 on 1 display anymore. I get around 30-60 FPS with occasional dips into the low 20's with the 6970 (6048x1080 all high settings, 0x AA, 16x AF, HBAO off)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*


*Dear Brad,

Your video card perform fine when use eyefinity mode, the performance will drop down due to you spilt to triple monitor. Thanks!*












Next thing they'll say is "Your performance will go up due to you upgrade to more card"


----------



## VettePilot

Well since I dont have BC2 I cant compare what performance I am getting to yours. So do you think that my benchmarks are normal in eyefinity? I get 407 in Heaven at 5960x1080. Single monitor is 1087 stock clocks with 1120 at an oc of 950/1450. CPU is not OC'd.

I was going to take my Acers back and get either the Asus VE248 or 247. How do you like yours? I want a monitor with audio so I can play xbox on it as well and plug my logitech speakers into them

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ross211*


The FPS does drop in some situations while playing BC2. I do have a lower FPS compared to my recent setup consisting of a GTX 570 hooked to a single Asus 1920x1200 monitor.

Though the frame rate drops in some situations the game is very playable in Eyefinity for me on 1 HD 6970. I'm not always getting 60+ FPS like I did with my 570 on 1 display anymore. I get around 30-60 FPS with occasional dips into the low 20's with the 6970 (6048x1080 all high settings, 0x AA, 16x AF, HBAO off)










Next thing they'll say is "Your performance will go up due to you upgrade to more card"


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

topgearfan u should get a 6990 as well, your psu can handle it.


----------



## Ross211

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*


Well since I dont have BC2 I cant compare what performance I am getting to yours. So do you think that my benchmarks are normal in eyefinity? I get 407 in Heaven at 5960x1080. Single monitor is 1087 stock clocks with 1120 at an oc of 950/1450. CPU is not OC'd.

I was going to take my Acers back and get either the Asus VE248 or 247. How do you like yours? I want a monitor with audio so I can play xbox on it as well and plug my logitech speakers into them


I'm not certain what performance you should expect from Heaven Benchmark in Eyefinity. I could run Heaven Benchmark at the same settings and resolution you are to verify your card is performing as it should.

I think your Acer displays will be better in Eyefinity aesthetically because their Bezels are thinner than the Asus VE247 & VE248. I'm not sure there is going to be any noticeable quality difference between the monitors.


----------



## Ren-dog

Generally if your acer anything lasts more then 6 months your lucky...


----------



## VettePilot

If I get a 6990 would I get the most out of it pairing it with a 6970? I thought the performance would be adjusted to meet the lowest performing card. I only have 2 PCIe slots as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


topgearfan u should get a 6990 as well, your psu can handle it.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Starting to think eyefinity is not worth it. I have been happy with it, but seems more games I wanna play do not support it. I thought for sure borderlands would support it but after I bought it today, realized it does not. Tired of buying games and having to mess around for hours on forums trying to fix it. stupid borderlands.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Someone needs to do an eyefinity 27 setup. 9x3= awesomenesssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## Ren-dog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Starting to think eyefinity is not worth it. I have been happy with it, but seems more games I wanna play do not support it. I thought for sure borderlands would support it but after I bought it today, realized it does not. Tired of buying games and having to mess around for hours on forums trying to fix it. stupid borderlands.










Just hold onto it, Since both Nvidia and ATi have "Surround" and "Eyefinity" technology more games will start to support it.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ren-dog*


Just hold onto it, Since both Nvidia and ATi have "Surround" and "Eyefinity" technology more games will start to support it.


Eh, I might sell my screens. The tech has been out for awhile now and games are still being released with problems. Half of them need widescreen fixer and half of that group cant be fixed with it IMO. There also, seems to be a battle with crybaby's who say its an unfair advantage.

When it does work the view is breathtaking in games, but when it don't its massively disheartening.


----------



## Ren-dog

I needed 3 monitors anyway so im sweet even if some games dont work.

Its still a relatively new tech, and much like the PS3, developers need to learn how to code for it.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ren-dog*


I needed 3 monitors anyway so im sweet even if some games dont work.

Its still a relatively new tech, and much like the PS3, developers need to learn how to code for it.


I suppose your right, thanks. Its just disappointing when you buy a game load it up and bam it looks like ****. I got them anyways no point in going back now I guess.

However, if BF3 is not supported I will punch my screen.lol


----------



## Ren-dog

Considering BC2 works BF3 should.


----------



## StormXLR

man i have a 19 inch and a 27 inch Syncmasters T_T no Eyefinity for me
plus the bezel on 27'70 is bloody huge! 3.3 cm long >_>

What would be the biggest eyefinity you can set up?

with 5870 4x6 so 24 screens?

But how about this 5970 x 12 display ports? 
so 12 x 4 that would be 48 screens? :O


----------



## Infrabasse

To my knowledge the largest eyefinity is 6 monitors. And the largest usable setup for gaming would probably be 5x30" in portrait mode. The larger setups that have been shown were merged eyefinity setups, using several groups maybe even several PCs can't remember for sure.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;13376033*
> To my knowledge the largest eyefinity is 6 monitors. And the largest usable setup for gaming would probably be 5x30" in portrait mode. The larger setups that have been shown were merged eyefinity setups, using several groups maybe even several PCs can't remember for sure.


One OCNer (I can't remember the name) once did a thread where he accomplished 15 monitor "eyefinity". Can't find the thread either.

Basically, he did some 3x and 2x matrox adapter setups, binded those together to create eyefinity setups, and then used softTH on top of that to bind the eyefinity setups together.

He had a 5x3 setup, with all displays running 1680x1050


----------



## Levesque

Is there some good links to FOV settings, and tweaks/mods for games in EyeFinitiy?


----------



## De-Zant

Googling will get you quite far.


----------



## Levesque

Are you serious? What's ''Google''? (just kidding here).

But since it's writen ****Official ATI EyeFinity Club**** on top of this thread, I thought there could be a bunch of links somewhere in here, like in the first post of this thread. But I thought wrong.

Sorry for asking. (going back to beeing the Pinata).


----------



## De-Zant

There's an official AMD info thread. You could go there and probably get some more links than in here.


----------



## Infrabasse

widescreen gaming forum might be a start
De-zant, show a little warmth, I know you're from Finland but it's no excuse.


----------



## Levesque

Ok. Thank you. I will do that.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;13376545*
> widescreen gaming forum might be a start


I was going to suggest it, but the info there (especially the wiki) is a little outdated.


----------



## Levesque

My screens are coming tomorrow or friday, so I'm preparing myself.









I just bought A-10C Warthog and need For Speed Hot Pursuit.

What are the ''must play'' games with Eyefinity? Just name your favorite games.


----------



## De-Zant

Well, racing games benefit the most from eyefinity, shortly followed by FPS games. Just load up your favourite ones and play them.

PS: Excluding simulators


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13376642*
> My screens are coming tomorrow or friday, so I'm preparing myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought A-10C Warthog and need For Speed Hot Pursuit.
> 
> What are the ''must play'' games with Eyefinity? Just name your favorite games.


See my earlier post for racing games
I think there's a mod/hack for hot pursuit that enables cockpit view

FPS or 3rd person games would benefit quite nicely too, it brings a real wow factor in some scenes/landscapes, cutscenes are often dialed back down to 1 screen though, even when its real time which is a shame.

I found that sports games (fifa/nba) dont work very well, totally wrong fov.


----------



## Xristo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arekieh;13335121*
> Read a few posts up. Set your middle monitor to preferred.


late reply , but i just wanna say thanks alot for pointing that out .. my middle monitor doesnt tear anymore =)

but the 2 side ones do , though itsw hardly noticable compared to when it tore on he middle screen it was horrible .. thanks alot

+ rep


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;13376734*
> See my earlier post for racing games
> I think there's a mod/hack for hot pursuit that enables cockpit view
> 
> FPS or 3rd person games would benefit quite nicely too, it brings a real wow factor in some scenes/landscapes, cutscenes are often dialed back down to 1 screen though, even when its real time which is a shame.


Thank you. But where do I find those ''mod/hack'' for those games?

F1 is interesting, and I already own Dirt 2. So I will definitely try those 2.


----------



## Infrabasse

Triple 30" benchmarks @ techspot


----------



## Infrabasse

NFS HP camera hack


----------



## StormXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;13376033*
> To my knowledge the largest eyefinity is 6 monitors. And the largest usable setup for gaming would probably be 5x30" in portrait mode. The larger setups that have been shown were merged eyefinity setups, using several groups maybe even several PCs can't remember for sure.











thats 24 screens right here...
i guess it is possible just crossfire 4 5870x6DP


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;13377115*
> NFS HP camera hack


Thank you! Will try that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;13377102*
> Triple 30" benchmarks @ techspot


Interesting. But I'm using a Quad-Fire set-up.

And if it's not sufficient for 3X30'' LCD, then the 7xxx serie will probably be a big leap, and I will just upgrade then.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormXLR;13377719*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats 24 screens right here...
> i guess it is possible just crossfire 4 5870x6DP


Eyefinity doesn't work like that. You can't put monitors on two different cards into the same monitor group.

Flight simulator X can be extended to multiple monitors without ANY multimonitor gaming solutions. Just drag the window and extend. That's why the thing is working there.


----------



## burning_kittins

I beleive if you use DP spliters you can have more than 6 screens. I have seen 3 screens ran off a single Laptop Display port in eyefinity at least.

However i cant find a sorce, I remeber it being said when they released the new 6000 cards because they use the newer DP tech.


----------



## VettePilot

I say hold onto the monitors and why do you care what the idiots who complain its unfair say? They can do it too if they like, and if they cant afford it then that is their problem. In life there are winners and losers. they are theh losers. Not your problem. How are they going to know you have it anyway? Just dont tell them and you will never hear anything about it.

This is the same argument that poor losers on xbox use when complaining about people who have the XIM3 so they can use a mouse and keyboard for FPS games and rape them every match. If they cant afford the 150+ it takes then that is too bad. I can, so I do. Why wouldnt you want to use the best tools that are at your disposal if you can?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13375159*
> Eh, I might sell my screens. The tech has been out for awhile now and games are still being released with problems. Half of them need widescreen fixer and half of that group cant be fixed with it IMO. There also, seems to be a battle with crybaby's who say its an unfair advantage.
> 
> When it does work the view is breathtaking in games, but when it don't its massively disheartening.


----------



## De-Zant

The XIM3 actually matters for gameplay, but eyefinity really does not that much. I mean, skill >>>>>>> equipment. The only two things that can make you better are a 120hz monitor and a good mouse. That's it.


----------



## Dr216

using the mouse and keyboard on xboxlive is so funny the amount of rage and QQ you can generate is unreal, I just tell them im wearing odd socks!


----------



## burning_kittins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


The XIM3 actually matters for gameplay, but eyefinity really does not that much. I mean, skill >>>>>>> equipment. The only two things that can make you better are a 120hz monitor and a good mouse. That's it.


This is true for the most part, And honestly Eyefinity is distracting. It adds more to what is going on around you and takes your focus away from the center of the screen, you also have to move your head to look at parts of your HUD and that is also taking away from what is going on right in front of you.

Eyefinity is a experience, not a advantage.

A good mouse and keyboard is a advantage.


----------



## VettePilot

LOL that is a good one. I stopped playing xbox for the last 3 weeks since i had my PC and got used to the mouse/G13, and last night went back to xbox with the controller in black ops and wow did I notice the difference in accuracy. I felt like is was shooting as if I was high on mushrooms or something. It is so bad. Goes to show you though tha someone who can put up insane numbers with the controller really does have some great skill level. the best I ever did in a PUB match inblack ops is 53/10 with a controller but my typical is around 20 kills.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216;13379321*
> using the mouse and keyboard on xboxlive is so funny the amount of rage and QQ you can generate is unreal, I just tell them im wearing odd socks!


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burning_kittins;13380546*
> 
> Eyefinity is a experience, not a advantage.


I disagree its not as much of an advantage as some think it is but if your used to it eyefinity is most definiately an advantage, it allows you to make use of your periferal vision.

Granted it can be distracting, But I found once I was used to not looking specifically at the side screens just leaving it to my eyes natural ability to pick out movement it became less distracting and more a very usefull tool. Its not untill you look back over a replay or whatever that you realise quite how many kills it gets you


----------



## adamwzl

+1 on that as well Dr.

Eyefinity is a tool for you to use your natural periferal vision. It can be an advantage for someone who knows how to use it correctly.


----------



## Ross211

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


The XIM3 actually matters for gameplay, but eyefinity really does not that much. I mean, skill >>>>>>> equipment. The only two things that can make you better are a 120hz monitor and a good mouse. That's it.


I'm afraid I learned this the hard way. I truly thought Eyefinity would give an advantage in Bad Company 2... it doesn't for me in landscape. I can't vouch for 3 monitors in portrait but I noticed I lost so much top and bottom going to Eyefinity compared to a single 1920x1200 display. I imagine I would still be losing top & bottom even if I had 3x 1920x1200 displays.

I use the well-known FOV calculator to set the FOV for BC2. I use 78 for the FOV in my setting.ini file for 1920x1200. This gives me a far better gameplay and more top & bottom than any FOV setting on the Eyefinity setup. I had strange gameplay using Eyefinity in Bad Company 2 - I had to aim higher when throwing grenades and shooting 40MM's. I also seemed to move much slower when I was running at 5760x1080.

I tried the default FOV (55) in BC2 when using Eyefinity and it was worse. I tried lowering it, raising it, nothing seemed to fix what I'm missing on top & bottom compared to a single monitor. No FOV setting I chose fixed the strange gameplay I had mentioned above.

I've finally given up and I'm resorting back to a single monitor (My Asus VW266H 1920x1200).

I'm still debating on keeping the 6970 I bought for Eyefinity or going back to my 570.


----------



## arekieh

i dont think its as good competitively but for enjoying the gameplay eyefinity is way better imo

edit* my kdr's are way better (significant) on a single screen when i am way more focused. But i enjoy playing more on eyefinity


----------



## Dr216

Ross what frame rates were you getting? because low frames or drops will make the whole game just feel "off"

you also definately have to keep at it though takes a fair bit of getting used to and for some people im sure it is always more distracting than it is helpfull but it certainly can be a massive advantage









I actualy find it realy hard to play without now feel like someone has taking the wingmirrors off my car or whatever







leaves me feeling like im half blind


----------



## VettePilot

That is disappointing to hear. I figured eyefinity for BC2 would be great. I like it a lot and will likely keep it for Flying and driving games. Maybe shooters are just not well suited for it. I have not noticed if their is a reduction in top and bottom view in Black ops.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ross211;13380768*
> I'm afraid I learned this the hard way. I truly thought Eyefinity would give an advantage in Bad Company 2... it doesn't for me in landscape. I can't vouch for 3 monitors in portrait but I noticed I lost so much top and bottom going to Eyefinity compared to a single 1920x1200 display. I imagine I would still be losing top & bottom even if I had 3x 1920x1200 displays.
> 
> I use the well-known FOV calculator to set the FOV for BC2. I use 78 for the FOV in my setting.ini file for 1920x1200. This gives me a far better gameplay and more top & bottom than any FOV setting on the Eyefinity setup. I had strange gameplay using Eyefinity in Bad Company 2 - I had to aim higher when throwing grenades and shooting 40MM's. I also seemed to move much slower when I was running at 5760x1080.
> 
> I tried the default FOV (55) in BC2 when using Eyefinity and it was worse. I tried lowering it, raising it, nothing seemed to fix what I'm missing on top & bottom compared to a single monitor. No FOV setting I chose fixed the strange gameplay I had mentioned above.
> 
> I've finally given up and I'm resorting back to a single monitor (My Asus VW266H 1920x1200).
> 
> I'm still debating on keeping the 6970 I bought for Eyefinity or going back to my 570.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ross211*


I'm afraid I learned this the hard way. I truly thought Eyefinity would give an advantage in Bad Company 2... it doesn't for me in landscape. I can't vouch for 3 monitors in portrait but I noticed I lost so much top and bottom going to Eyefinity compared to a single 1920x1200 display. I imagine I would still be losing top & bottom even if I had 3x 1920x1200 displays.

I use the well-known FOV calculator to set the FOV for BC2. I use 78 for the FOV in my setting.ini file for 1920x1200. This gives me a far better gameplay and more top & bottom than any FOV setting on the Eyefinity setup. I had strange gameplay using Eyefinity in Bad Company 2 - I had to aim higher when throwing grenades and shooting 40MM's. I also seemed to move much slower when I was running at 5760x1080.

I tried the default FOV (55) in BC2 when using Eyefinity and it was worse. I tried lowering it, raising it, nothing seemed to fix what I'm missing on top & bottom compared to a single monitor. No FOV setting I chose fixed the strange gameplay I had mentioned above.

I've finally given up and I'm resorting back to a single monitor (My Asus VW266H 1920x1200).

I'm still debating on keeping the 6970 I bought for Eyefinity or going back to my 570.



Let me ask you what you are smoking? The vertical FOV in 99% of modern games remains the same, 4:3, 16:9, or eyefinity. It doesn't make a single bit of difference which setup you have, you always see the same vertically unless you go modify the FOV yourself.

Don't use FOV calculators for eyefinity. Just use the same FOV for single and eyefinity. Set the same FOV both for eyefinity and the single display. Result? You will see the same amount vertically, more horizontally.

@topgearfan: Aside from racing, FPS is the best thing to use eyefinity for.

EDIT: I think you might have misunderstood how FOV works. To see the same amount vertically, just use the same FOV in the configure file. This makes you see the same amount vertically both with single, and multi display setups. Using some crappy FOV calculator only confuses you, since it also deals with horizontal FOV values, which can range from 100 to 170 on eyefinity setups. Horizontal FOV is just one more confusing factor and should not be thought of.


----------



## VettePilot

I have played around with the FOV in black ops but it doesnt seem to do anything at all.

I am going to get A-10c warthog and the Thrustmaster Hotas soon and really see how eyefinity performs. I am also going to get Dirt 3. I am moving soon and will have a room dedicated to the computer finally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13380955*
> Let me ask you what you are smoking? The vertical FOV in 99% of modern games remains the same, 4:3, 16:9, or eyefinity. It doesn't make a single bit of difference which setup you have, you always see the same vertically unless you go modify the FOV yourself.
> 
> Don't use FOV calculators for eyefinity. Those are most likely meant for old vert- games, although I haven't used them. Set the same FOV both for eyefinity and the single display. Result? You will see the same amount vertically, more horizontally.
> 
> @topgearfan: Aside from racing, FPS is the best thing to use eyefinity for.


----------



## De-Zant

Read my edit btw. I didn't click the link, so I know have more info there

You should see the exact same amount vertically on ANY monitor setup in modern games. If you see less with 3x wide displays, something is wrong.

There's absolutely zero need to mess with the FOV


----------



## burning_kittins

Have you tried widescreen fixer? I beleive it fixes the battlefeild issue.


----------



## Ross211

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Let me ask you what you are smoking? The vertical FOV in 99% of modern games remains the same, 4:3, 16:9, or eyefinity. It doesn't make a single bit of difference which setup you have, you always see the same vertically unless you go modify the FOV yourself.

Don't use FOV calculators for eyefinity. Just use the same FOV for single and eyefinity. Set the same FOV both for eyefinity and the single display. Result? You will see the same amount vertically, more horizontally.

@topgearfan: Aside from racing, FPS is the best thing to use eyefinity for.

EDIT: I think you might have misunderstood how FOV works. To see the same amount vertically, just use the same FOV in the configure file. This makes you see the same amount vertically both with single, and multi display setups. Using some crappy FOV calculator only confuses you, since it also deals with horizontal FOV values, which can range from 100 to 170 on eyefinity setups. Horizontal FOV is just one more confusing factor and should not be thought of.


I think you misunderstood my first post, no worries though, I believe you.

I did compare BC2 in Eyefinity at the default FOV to a single display at the default FOV. I see more on the top & bottom in game with the single display.

Maybe this problem is only with BC2. BC2 multiplayer is what I play mostly and I'm not wanting to sacrifice a competitive advantage with 1 screen for immersion on 3 screens.

Please understand I'm not talking down on Eyefinity. I wish I could see the same top & bottom in BC2 on my main screen when in Eyefinity, but even at default FOV in both setups it doesn't work this way.


----------



## De-Zant

Uhh, it should work that way

Regarldess of if it works that way for you, since it should, but whatever, go edit a custom FOV. Don't use FOV calculators please. Just increase the FOV a bit, launch the game, check if it sees the same as your single display vertically, did it work? If not, increase it again. Once it's somewhat ready, fine tune it to your preference.

Oh, and you should edit the config file, and save it as a read only item, so that the game can't modify it back. You could make it back to a read and write file every time you modify it, or if you want it restored back to normal.


----------



## Dr216

not saying your lieing but i just checked now on mine and I can see exactly the same amount up and down on eyefinity and on single screen so im guesing something is up with your config.


----------



## Levesque

It's working! 3X30'' LCD with a Quad-Fire 6990+6970+6970 set-up. 7680x1600.

First 2 games I've tried are working perfectly. I know some Nvidia fanboys who will be eating some crows.









BBC2










AVP. That picture is not good because it's a really dark scene, and didn't set-up my tripod. So it was a ''handheld twilight'' shot.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13383575*
> It's working! 3X30'' LCD with a Quad-Fire 6990+6970+6970 set-up. 7680x1600.
> 
> First 2 games I've tried are working perfectly. I know some Nvidia fanboys who will be eating some crows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBC2
> [snip]
> 
> AVP. That picture is not good because it's a really dark scene, and didn't set-up my tripod. So it was a ''handheld twilight'' shot.
> [snip]


looks sweet man grazt on getting it all setup


----------



## Levesque

I just received the monitiors. So I have alot of tweaking to do.

But first 2 games... bang! Working. So the guy that was posting everywhere that the AMD Crossfire bridges don't have enough bandwitdh to do 3X30'' LCDs with Quads-Fire was obviously wrong, since I'm doing it right now.


----------



## Ren-dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13383687*
> I just received the monitiors. So I have alot of tweaking to do.
> 
> But first 2 games... bang! Working. So the guy that was posting everywhere that the AMD Crossfire bridges don't have enough bandwitdh to do 3X30'' LCDs with Quads-Fire was obviously wrong, since I'm doing it right now.


Nvidians can eat your shorts!

Epic to hear and see


----------



## Levesque

I'm having a blast! WOW! EPIC!

Killing zombies! L4D2


----------



## sprower

^^You're killing me here... I just have to wait a day or so for parts to show up before I'll be joining ya.

Also... Ugh.. Like I wasn't bad enough at watching my health in L4D


----------



## Ren-dog

I'm still waiting for my adapter to arrive for my third screen. (stupid Australia post is stupid)


----------



## Rogue71

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/36/dsc0072iv.jpg/]

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/dsc0069dqv.jpg/]

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/dsc0074xi.jpg/]

add me to the club please


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13384532*
> I'm having a blast! WOW! EPIC!
> 
> Killing zombies! L4D2


Looks good Levesque, trying setting them up like so, middle behind two on side, for half the bezel width. makes no depth difference from front on. Dont forget to adjust bezel comp again.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13387881*
> Looks good Levesque, trying setting them up like so, middle behind two on side, for half the bezel width. makes no depth difference from front on. Dont forget to adjust bezel comp again.


Thank you for the help. But it was just a fast installation to check the monitors for defect. One of the monitors have 2 red stuck pixels, so HP just agreed to exchange it for free. The 2 others are perfect.

I'm always the lucky guy.









So serious installation and tweaking will have to wait for the 3rd monitor to be replaced.

But it's working great!

Just Cause 2 and Metro 2033 at 7680X1600. Working fine.


----------



## Ross211

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Uhh, it should work that way

Regarldess of if it works that way for you, since it should, but whatever, go edit a custom FOV. Don't use FOV calculators please. Just increase the FOV a bit, launch the game, check if it sees the same as your single display vertically, did it work? If not, increase it again. Once it's somewhat ready, fine tune it to your preference.

Oh, and you should edit the config file, and save it as a read only item, so that the game can't modify it back. You could make it back to a read and write file every time you modify it, or if you want it restored back to normal.


I decided to hook my monitors back up yesterday after work to test this issue with the FOV. You are exactly right about being able to view the same top & bottom on your center display, Eyefinity or not. I think I thought I was adjusting my FOV in my setting.ini file but I'm pretty sure I was adjusting the setting in my backup setting.ini file in My Documents... This is my stupidity.

I think Eyefinity is great, but its just not for me. I tried Eyefinity in BF after getting the FOV on my main display correctly, but I noticed the side monitors image was distorted and stretched. It's weird, you can look at one of the side screens, then turn to what you're seeing on your side screen with your main screen and the image looks completely different on your main screen compared to your side screen. Yeah, I could see more left & right with Eyefinity but the image on the side monitors for me was too distorted for it to really give an advantage.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr216*


not saying your lieing but i just checked now on mine and I can see exactly the same amount up and down on eyefinity and on single screen so im guesing something is up with your config.


Yes, I did have a problem with my config. I wanted to test one last time before I sent these monitors back to newegg, and I'm glad I did.

Thanks for the help guys, no hard feelings here


----------



## De-Zant

Try two things first

Don't directly look at the side monitors. They are there for peripheral, not straight observation like the main one.

If you don't like that, you can go portrait mode eyefinity. It's gonna make games look like you're staring through a window into another reality instead of a monitor. It fixes the distorting issue, and portrait mode eyefinity is just awesome.

Would either please you?


----------



## Dr216

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ross211*


I think Eyefinity is great, but its just not for me. I tried Eyefinity in BF after getting the FOV on my main display correctly, but I noticed the side monitors image was distorted and stretched. It's weird, you can look at one of the side screens, then turn to what you're seeing on your side screen with your main screen and the image looks completely different on your main screen compared to your side screen. Yeah, I could see more left & right with Eyefinity but the image on the side monitors for me was too distorted for it to really give an advantage.



As the guy above me said eyefinity takes a bit of getting used to, try and "ignore" the extra screens the advantage they give will happen naturally thanks to gaining periferal vision.

with regards to the distortion, the image is not actualy distorted its a trick your eyes play on you because your screens are set at an angle compared to the main screen, if it bothers you put them flat so its a straight line for all 3 screens and the distortion will be gone.


----------



## De-Zant

What? The distortion is a side effect of modern FOV scaling, which works much the same way that real life optics do. Wide angle lenses distort the image on the sides just like eyefinity does, and just like even single 5:4 screens does. The lesser the FOV, the lesser the effect. This is why single screen quake looks more distorted than single screen BC2. There's more FOV in quake.

There's no reasonable method of getting rid of the distortion on modern methods, since it would take too much power to post process each image to not to scale as such.

The distortion is there. I don't know what you mean by it being a trick on the eyes. Everything on the side screens is usually 3x wider or something if you use 3x 16:9. Tho I never experienced so much of that, since I've been running 3x 1600x1200, although not ATM, since my 1920x1200 LCD is down ATM. Gotta get it back up and running soon.......


----------



## VettePilot

Why dont your side monitors look like the image is stretched? I have Just cause as well and it looks stretched and distorted at 5760x1080. Also what kind of Frame rates are you getting with all those cards? I am thinking about getting a 6990 to crossfire my 6970 with.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Thank you for the help. But it was just a fast installation to check the monitors for defect. One of the monitors have 2 red stuck pixels, so HP just agreed to exchange it for free. The 2 others are perfect.

I'm always the lucky guy.









So serious installation and tweaking will have to wait for the 3rd monitor to be replaced.

But it's working great!

Just Cause 2 and Metro 2033 at 7680X1600. Working fine.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*


Why dont your side monitors look like the image is stretched? I have Just cause as well and it looks stretched and distorted at 5760x1080. Also what kind of Frame rates are you getting with all those cards? I am thinking about getting a 6990 to crossfire my 6970 with.


1: Because they ARE stretched there, both are just points in the game where you can't notice it so much because nothing is close to the side of you, and metro has a low FOV.

JC2 has a low FOV while walking, but a high FOV while in planes or boats. You may notice it better in vehicles.

Also, 3x 16:10 will look less stretched than 3x 16:9, since 3x 16:10 sees less to the sides, and therefore less of the stretched part.

2: his screens are angled so against the camera, that it's less noticiable


----------



## Jyve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ross211*


I decided to hook my monitors back up yesterday after work to test this issue with the FOV. You are exactly right about being able to view the same top & bottom on your center display, Eyefinity or not. I think I thought I was adjusting my FOV in my setting.ini file but I'm pretty sure I was adjusting the setting in my backup setting.ini file in My Documents... This is my stupidity.

I think Eyefinity is great, but its just not for me. I tried Eyefinity in BF after getting the FOV on my main display correctly, but I noticed the side monitors image was distorted and stretched. It's weird, you can look at one of the side screens, then turn to what you're seeing on your side screen with your main screen and the image looks completely different on your main screen compared to your side screen. Yeah, I could see more left & right with Eyefinity but the image on the side monitors for me was too distorted for it to really give an advantage.


Yeah, I don't think the side monitors were ever intended to be looked at directly. It is really just for peripheral vision. More just to add to the immersion of the game. I had 3x22" for some time, and after some getting used to it, it was fabulous. Only reason I don't use it now, is I got a great deal on an asus vw266h that I couldn't pass up. I fully intend on snagging 2 more and going back to eyefinity. So Ross, you really need to stick with eyefinity so I can buy your 26"


----------



## Ross211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13394536*
> Try two things first
> 
> Don't directly look at the side monitors. They are there for peripheral, not straight observation like the main one.
> 
> If you don't like that, you can go portrait mode eyefinity. It's gonna make games look like you're staring through a window into another reality instead of a monitor. It fixes the distorting issue, and portrait mode eyefinity is just awesome.
> 
> Would either please you?


I'm considering 3 in portrait now. Maybe 3240 x 1920 with 3 16:9 1920x1080 displays


----------



## PixelFreakz

So I dont even know why I am doing this... But my wallet and bank account are very empty right now.







Damn you people!!







I hope I feel good about the hole in my pocket when its all set up. Everything should be in transit by tomorrow, Even got a 6970 Hawk. Will hopefully get it all set up soon to let you guys know how it runs


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz*


So I dont even know why I am doing this... But my wallet and bank account are very empty right now.







Damn you people!!







I hope I feel good about the hole in my pocket when its all set up. Everything should be in transit by tomorrow, Even got a 6970 Hawk. Will hopefully get it all set up soon to let you guys know how it runs










I feel your pain! Without OCN I would probably still have my "old" Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition @ 3.8Ghz and my Sapphire HD5850.









Welcome to OCN!









Enjoy that HD6970 Hawk, great card.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz*


So I dont even know why I am doing this... But my wallet and bank account are very empty right now.







Damn you people!!







I hope I feel good about the hole in my pocket when its all set up. Everything should be in transit by tomorrow, Even got a 6970 Hawk. Will hopefully get it all set up soon to let you guys know how it runs










trust me you wont regret. wait until your playing your favourite game.


----------



## xartion

As you can see, things are really cramped on this desk so I've got a new desk and a Chief triple monitor mount coming when I move in 2 weeks


----------



## burning_kittins

I wish my screens were small enough so i could get a triple screen mount. BUt its dam hard to find one for 3 24 inch screens.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burning_kittins;13406268*
> I wish my screens were small enough so i could get a triple screen mount. BUt its dam hard to find one for 3 24 inch screens.


Build one, not that hard, for me it was a day and a half of welding and grinding


----------



## De-Zant

Screen mounts would be awesome. Too bad it costs money, which I don't have as you should know most of my rig and my screens were pretty much free to me, and my main screen is a CRT, so screen mounts don't work on it...

Oh, and should I change the title of the thread to *Official ATi/AMD Eyefinity Club* ?

If you guys would like, that is possible. But I can't do it myself, since the merge posts feature didn't allow me to change the title of the thread. Changing it doesn't do anything but change the title of the post, not thread.


----------



## Infrabasse

Yeah you could do that, I guess you'll have to go through an admin.


----------



## burning_kittins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest;13406303*
> Build one, not that hard, for me it was a day and a half of welding and grinding


Sadly i dont have a welder.


----------



## burning_kittins

What about something like this?

http://www.mainperformancepc.com/obutto/obutto-cockpit


----------



## Infrabasse

A few weeks ago, someone posted pics of a custom triple monitor stand built out of mdf, was it you TheLastPriest ?


----------



## sprower

I've seen a few of those. Obutto is probably the most affordable of the lot. Though the others I saw were way way nice compared. Can't recall the company atm but the high end set up with a separate cart for your pc and accessories ran in the $4-6k range.

I myself can't weld either but I'm handy with a saw.


----------



## xartion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burning_kittins;13406268*
> I wish my screens were small enough so i could get a triple screen mount. BUt its dam hard to find one for 3 24 inch screens.


The monitors you see in my picture above are 24 inches. There is a mount that supports up to three 25 inch monitors and it runs about $235-$270 depending on who you order it from. Here's my response to a PM that Topgearfan just sent me asking about the mount I bought for my 24 inch monitors:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> I saw you are getting a triple mount for your 24" monitors. I didnt think anyone made a triple mount for 23 or 24" monitors. I really want to get one so where did you get yours from?


Yeah, there's one that supports up to three 25" inch monitors. I ordered the mount from TheNerds.net a few weeks ago. The whole thing came out to $235 because there was a $5 off promo code ("SPRING" not sure if it still works) and $10 shipping ($10 shipping only for weekend orders, I believe). Normally it's $250. They sent me two of the three parts (#'s 2 & 3 below) but I'm still waiting for the first part to arrive, which is literally on backorder EVERYWHERE (and I've called multiple companies) from the manufacturer until May 16th. The stand comes in three parts:

(1) The actual clamp that holds the monitors -- product number KTA325B -- they also make a silver version of this, part # KTA325S

(2) The pole that connects to the clamp and the base -- note, this is the 28" pole, they also make this in different sizes like 14" and I think maybe even as large as 36". But 14" is definitely the smallest one they make but it doesn't really allow you to switch to portrait mode as easily as the 28 inch.

(3) The base that sits on your desk -- Instead of a base, they also have a clamp version that connects to your desk, as well as a grommet version.

When set up, it looks like this with the 28 inch pole and the base (from Hardforums) :


















Some people who ordered the 28" pole have cut a few inches off the pole so it doesn't stick out from the top, but that's up to you. Hope this helps.


----------



## burning_kittins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower;13407015*
> I've seen a few of those. Obutto is probably the most affordable of the lot. Though the others I saw were way way nice compared. Can't recall the company atm but the high end set up with a separate cart for your pc and accessories ran in the $4-6k range.
> 
> I myself can't weld either but I'm handy with a saw.


Wow now thats unique. I give you props for that xD


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;13406925*
> A few weeks ago, someone posted pics of a custom triple monitor stand built out of mdf, was it you TheLastPriest ?


Nope, mine is steel square tubing and plumbing pipe


----------



## burning_kittins

I think i found it for 200... but dont know about the seller, On amazon though.

http://www.amazon.com/Chief-Kta325-Horizontal-Widescreen-Monitors/dp/B004K4EXHS/ref=sr_1_38?s=office-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1304711713&sr=1-38]Amazon.com: Chief Kta325 Triple Horizontal Array Pole Clamp 3 X 25" Widescreen Monitors: Office Products[/URL]

worth it?


----------



## xartion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burning_kittins;13407073*
> I think i found it for 200... but dont know about the seller, On amazon though.
> 
> Amazon.com: Chief Kta325 Triple Horizontal Array Pole Clamp 3 X 25" Widescreen Monitors: Office Products
> 
> worth it?


I dunno, I'd probably go with a larger company. But that part you posted is only one of the three parts, even though in the picture it shows the complete mount. You have to order the other two separately. So using that amazon part it will come out to around $300 with shipping


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burning_kittins;13407073*
> I think i found it for 200... but dont know about the seller, On amazon though.
> 
> Amazon.com: Chief Kta325 Triple Horizontal Array Pole Clamp 3 X 25" Widescreen Monitors: Office Products
> 
> worth it?


That's just the horizontal bar


----------



## burning_kittins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;13407158*
> That's just the horizontal bar


well thats missleading. but 16lb bar?

It alsos says.

Weight Capacity: 90 lbs (40.8 kg) total, 30 lbs (13.6 kg) per screen
Specify pole mount
Specify base mount
Specify black or silver when ordering.


----------



## Rogue71

ive been wanting to mount my triple 24s for a while now, and the best option ive come across is to just buy some lx arms from ergotron. you an get a single and a double, or just 3 singles. this gives you absolute control over height and angle, and they are totally reusable if you ever change your setup. buying these can be a bit of money but when compared to the extremely rare stands that can mount 24" screens they're a better bargain imo.


----------



## xartion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burning_kittins;13407213*
> well thats missleading. but 16lb bar?
> 
> It alsos says.
> 
> Weight Capacity: 90 lbs (40.8 kg) total, 30 lbs (13.6 kg) per screen
> Specify pole mount
> Specify base mount
> Specify black or silver when ordering.


Yes, this thing is very sturdy. Pure metal. I've got the base plate sitting in a box in the corner of the room and that thing alone weighs 15 or 16 pounds. You need a well-constructed desk for this thing


----------



## Jyve

What I used
Worked well and very cheap


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve;13408463*
> What I used
> Worked well and very cheap


Those kinds of mounts, although lower quality, are found in finland for 50€. I wish things were cheaper here.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

just bought Dirt2, so awesome in eyefinity. that and mafia 2/assassins creed.

BF3 is going to be epic too once it comes... taking so long advise a release date.


----------



## Infrabasse

Has anyone managed to get shift 2 to run properly in crossfire ?


----------



## sprower

Finally done (till the bank account can catch up).


----------



## XXXfire

Old picture of 5x1 portrait. I'll have to update this in terms of quality & scope :O In the mean time,


----------



## Bradey

^ heres mine


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradey;13427239*
> ^ heres mine


I don't know how you can properly use that, since web pages are default at 1024 pixels wide, so a little bit of the web page is going to be cut on both sides by the bezels.

How do you cope?


----------



## Bradey

for non gaming both of the outside monitors are in landscape, so LPPPL,
and most of the time i use 3 monitors PPL


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradey;13427288*
> for non gaming both of the outside monitors are in landscape, so LPPPL,
> and most of the time i use 3 monitors PPL


Interesting.

Have you ever thought of selling all those, and buying yourself 3x pivoting 1920x1080 monitors? That way, you could browse in portrait mode easily without issues, games would look much better, and there's no portrait / landscape hassle.


----------



## Bradey

yes i have,
but i got these for less than $50 each, and don't have much money


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradey;13427334*
> yes i have,
> but i got these for less than $50 each, and don't have much money


Yeah. I know where you're coming from

I was extremely lucky to get this rig, including all peripherals, for 400€. That is, a mechanical board, a gaming mouse, the rig there, and all of my screens.
I do not have a whole lotta money so it's great to have cashed such great deals.

Now if I only could get that third screen running again. :/ Used to run it from a different card, but can't do that anymore.

Any idea if the HP DP -> VGA adapter is good for eyefinity?

Because that's pretty much the only one I can find in finland.


----------



## Bradey

no idea, i am using 4 mac mini dp to vga clones


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower;13426431*
> Finally done (till the bank account can catch up).


nice man. I prefer the 3 monitor setup opposed to 5.

weird desk !


----------



## stawned1

Hi fellas,

I am having problems detecting the fourth monitor on my Sapphire HD6970 card. The 3 monitors are auto detected and are working well ... how can i get the 4th monitor to work? (Its a Dell 22" with a DVI and VGA port) I want to setup a 2x2 Landscape display group (http://www.amd.com/us/products/technologies/amd-eyefinity-technology/how-to/Pages/set-up.aspx).

Currently i've got 2 monitors running on DVI and the 3rd one connected with a miniDP to DVI ACTIVE convertor ... I've tried the fourth one with the miniDP to DVI ACTIVE convertor as well but does not get detected ...

Any help really appreaciated - please.

Thanks.

PS: I run Win 7 64bit and have the latest catalyst drivers (11.4).


----------



## Ren-dog

You can only connect 3 monitors to one card unless its the eyefinity6 edition.

The HDMI piggy backs off one DVI, and if you have crossfire you cant use the monitors off the second card because it is only a processor.


----------



## Rogue71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ren-dog;13435379*
> You can only connect 3 monitors to one card unless its the eyefinity6 edition.
> 
> The HDMI piggy backs off one DVI, and if you have crossfire you cant use the monitors off the second card because it is only a processor.


depends on your card....
on my 6970s i have 2 dvi, 2 mini-dp and one hdmi....


----------



## Infrabasse

Technicaly I think you're limited to 4 monitors, and up to 5 if you use the DP 1.2 daisy chaining or hub capabilities.
I'm not sure on that 4 now ... that's what guru3d says but I'm still looking for more proof.


----------



## Ren-dog

My DP-MiniDP adapter arrived finally! i will get pics asap!


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradey;13427239*
> ^ heres mine


hahaha I got pwned, srsly.

Nice setup man. I don't have mine panorama style, though. I got great deals on my NEC EA231 monitors; really, really slick screens. IPS, natively supports portrait via stock stand, & displayport native. What are you pushing there? What resolution?

Quick inquriy, too; what connectivity are you using to run all those? Adapter wise? Anyway, really slick bud.


----------



## Bradey

it is in my sig dell 1909Wb @ 1440x900
i am running 3 mini dp to vga mac clone, and 2 passive minidp to dvi

so total is 4500x1440


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradey;13438106*
> it is in my sig dell 1909Wb @ 1440x900
> i am running 3 mini dp to vga mac clone, and 2 passive minidp to dvi
> 
> so total is 4500x1440


Nice setup. I've been having issues with 5x1 since last driver revision, and still painfully trying to understand how the heck Eyefinity display outputs are supposed to be configured, when to implement passive/active adapters, when they are/aren't necessary. It seems one of my minidp to dp adapters died, and having issues re-enabling it.


----------



## adamwzl

question how does 5760x1080 fair in 6950 crossfire, say BFBC2?

Im currently running 4800x900 and looking to upgrade, need to sell these monitors first though


----------



## Ren-dog

Got my eyefinity going...








(sorry for bad quality but only have a phone)

Games i managed to get going.
Grid
All Source engine games
Bad Company 2
Need for speed World

Games i didnt get going
Dirt2 (Think i have found a fix, will check when i get home)

First thing i had to do was uninstall 11.4 drivers and install my old 10.4 just so i could start a game.


----------



## VettePilot

Why did you have to install 10.4 drivers? I am running 11.4 and run eyefinity with Black ops, crysis, Just cause, and BC2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ren-dog;13445381*
> Got my eyefinity going...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for bad quality but only have a phone)
> 
> Games i managed to get going.
> Grid
> All Source engine games
> Bad Company 2
> Need for speed World
> 
> Games i didnt get going
> Dirt2 (Think i have found a fix, will check when i get home)
> 
> First thing i had to do was uninstall 11.4 drivers and install my old 10.4 just so i could start a game.


----------



## Ren-dog

Well im using two 5850's in crossfire, Apparently there are a lot of problems with crossfire and eyefinity.

But with 11.4 i couldn't even start BC2.


----------



## codemanrose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ren-dog;13445735*
> Well im using two 5850's in crossfire, Apparently there are a lot of problems with crossfire and eyefinity.
> 
> But with 11.4 i couldn't even start BC2.


Yes! Since I setup crossfire I can't do eyefinity. When I make a group for it, It BSOD's on me. Not sure if anyone else has this issue but I have yet to figure it out.


----------



## Bradey

i had to drop back to 10.4 drivers, but 11.4 ccc works fine


----------



## Ren-dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradey;13445903*
> i had to drop back to 10.4 drivers, but 11.4 ccc works fine


Sweet! i will update my CCC because the new one is so much better.

How can AMD be so stupid...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD*
> Known issues under the Windows 7 operating system
> The following section provides a summary of open issues that may be experienced under the Windows 7 operating system in the latest version of AMD Catalyst. These include:
> 
> * PowerDVD may randomly crash if HDMI 8 channel audio is enabled.
> * The image may freeze if HD video is played over an extended period of time.
> * Some BD content my not playback smoothly using WinDVD.
> * Star Wars Jedi Knight II / Jedi Academy may randomly crash during game launch.
> * OpenGL acceleration may not always function with Adobe Photoshop CS5.
> * High GPU clock speeds may be retained after exiting a 3D application.
> * PowerDVD my display random jitter when playing a 1080i BD video with Aero mode turned off.


Doesn't say anything about BSOD's and random crashes in Win7 with crossfire and eyefinity.

Cmon AMD pick up your game before i switch to Nvidia.


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl;13440744*
> question how does 5760x1080 fair in 6950 crossfire, say BFBC2?


Mine bounce around 35-70 in the little bit of sp I've played. It's funny going from crossfire 5770's @1920x1080 to 6950'[email protected] is nearly the same performance in the few games I've played so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ren-dog;13445381*
> Got my eyefinity going...


Nice. 24"s?


----------



## Ren-dog

22"s, I have a 2.4M desk and so far im using 1.8M of it with my computer









My desk literally takes up a wall


----------



## sprower

Heh nice. Looks great.


----------



## Ren-dog

Yours looks cooler. I was quite lucky with mine, My father is a Manual Arts teacher at a private school... they never ask where wood and metal etc go.

I didnt pay for any parts of that desk.


----------



## VettePilot

Ya I am thinking the same as you. The guy at Fry's told me when I was picking everything out for my sig rig that ATI's run well and cool, but their software is ******ed and they do not know how to properly write their software, and Nvidia is way better in that department. I am thinking that unless they get this crossfire eyefinity issue with the new drivers worked out I may switch to Nvidia.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ren-dog;13445940*
> Sweet! i will update my CCC because the new one is so much better.
> 
> How can AMD be so stupid...
> 
> Doesn't say anything about BSOD's and random crashes in Win7 with crossfire and eyefinity.
> 
> Cmon AMD pick up your game before i switch to Nvidia.


----------



## Ren-dog

I've already been considering going SLI with some GTX570's.

Nvidia made their cards to only do surround with SLI, Sense it does make some.


----------



## Bradey

i thought the new series they had fixed most of the problems with xfire and eye


----------



## Ren-dog

The drivers haven't. I couldn't even get games to start.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Seriously, ***?

So many games keep getting released with no eyefinity support. Brink has none.
This tech has been out for a few game development cycles already so WTH? So annoyed that I spent an extra $400 for something that only works in some games with tweaking.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103;13449955*
> Seriously, ***?
> 
> So many games keep getting released with no eyefinity support. Brink has none.
> This tech has been out for a few game development cycles already so WTH? So annoyed that I spent an extra $400 for something that only works in some games with tweaking.


What is the issue with brink?

Sorry for not knowing, don't play games with eyefinity since previously my GPU was too weak and now I need a new adapter for it.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

raised my setup to eye level, much better


----------



## De-Zant

You post your setup a lot in this thread.


----------



## burning_kittins

He is just proud of it.


----------



## codemanrose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *de-zant*


you post your setup a lot in this thread.










lol


----------



## VettePilot

Just think how pissed people will be if BF3 has no eyefinity support. This could happen since some Dev's think it is cheating.lol I know treyarch thinks it is cheating. I have been playing eyefinity for almost 2 weeks and it is not cheating. It doesnt give me anymore of an edge. All it does is give you a different experience.

My only hope is that EA and DICE are just run by smarter people than Treyarch when it comes to end user support.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Seriously, ***?

So many games keep getting released with no eyefinity support. Brink has none.
This tech has been out for a few game development cycles already so WTH? So annoyed that I spent an extra $400 for something that only works in some games with tweaking.


----------



## adamwzl

bfbc2 and moh 2010 all support eyefinity out of the box. DICE is a big believer in new technology.

3D surround will probably be supported out of the box as well.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl;13455028*
> bfbc2 and moh 2010 all support eyefinity out of the box. DICE is a big believer in new technology.
> 
> 3D surround will probably be supported out of the box as well.


if they dont there will be a widescreen fixer released anyway, like with black ops.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


What is the issue with brink?

Sorry for not knowing, don't play games with eyefinity since previously my GPU was too weak and now I need a new adapter for it.


It wont work at all it disables your eyefinity and just duplicates three different screens.


----------



## Bradey

have you tried going into the game setting and having a look at the res in the game options?
there should be the res of you eyescreen in there,
If Not try changing the aspect ratio and see if it appears


----------



## Ren-dog

Good news, i got dirt2 going.









Went into my config file and changed the 4xMSAA to OFF. stupid crossfire/eyefinity.

BFBC2








Again AA disabled from config file :/
FPS are, Min: 28 Max: 66 Avg: 51, through the car gunner part of the first level. (figured i would use that because its basically the same for everyone, splosions etc)

And GRID
























Again disable AA just so it would start.

This is where i start loving source games, all work perfectly at max settings.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ren-dog*


[...]
Again disable AA just so it would start.


This might be due to a lack of vram


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


if they dont there will be a widescreen fixer released anyway, like with black ops.


it also depends on if the guy that created it puts in a fix. I hope he does though.

I wish he would make a change for a lot of games. Like bulletstorm or majority of the unreal engine games.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan;13454905*
> Just think how pissed people will be if BF3 has no eyefinity support. This could happen since some Dev's think it is cheating.lol I know treyarch thinks it is cheating. I have been playing eyefinity for almost 2 weeks and it is not cheating. It doesnt give me anymore of an edge. All it does is give you a different experience.
> 
> My only hope is that EA and DICE are just run by smarter people than Treyarch when it comes to end user support.


you have to bear in mind that treyarch are also a dev house who believe having working ears is cheating so you can assume no other devs out there are even half as stupid as those cretins. I will most likely never touch another game by treyarch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl;13465966*
> it also depends on if the guy that created it puts in a fix. I hope he does though.
> 
> I wish he would make a change for a lot of games. Like bulletstorm or majority of the unreal engine games.


He talked about it at some point apparently he ran into issues with the unreal engine, cant remember exactly what it was but apparently it is allot harder/impossible to do with unreal games.


----------



## De-Zant

Okay, what's the issue with unreal games then?

A lot of these work in portrait eyefinity, but not lanscape.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13466342*
> A lot of these work in portrait eyefinity, but not lanscape.


Please clarify
Is the landscape eyefinity resolution not available at all or can you choose it but then the POV is totally unplayable?

From my experience in U3 engine games, I could set eyefinity resolutions but the POV was totally off. Trying to set a custom POV in the ini files works until you do an action that changes the POV (like running in some games) then the default POV resets back to it's original, unmoded value.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;13466377*
> Please clarify
> Is the landscape eyefinity resolution not available at all or can you choose it but then the POV is totally unplayable?
> 
> From my experience in U3 engine games, I could set eyefinity resolutions but the POV was totally off. Trying to set a custom POV in the ini files works until you do an action that changes the POV (like running in some games) then the default POV resets back to it's original, unmoded value.


A lot of games do funky things when the FOV exceeds some limit horizontally. Such as COD games, where they are stretched across all three screens. In these cases, portrait fixes that.

From what I understand ME2 in eyefinity had some HUD elements cut off in eyefinity? No? That would be fixable in portrait mode, where the FOV was slightly smaller than a single 16:9 screen, if you have 3x 16:9 screens.

It's FOV, not POV, unless you mean first / third person views.


----------



## Infrabasse

hmm yeah I know it's FOV, not sure how that happened


----------



## burning_kittins

I like this thread. :3

It gives me ideas on how to improve my setup and get to see others.

Not to many Eyefinity users on EVGA and not really a place to talk about it since its mostly Nivida.


----------



## De-Zant

@BK: Are the spectres TN or IPS?


----------



## burning_kittins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13468038*
> @BK: Are the spectres TN or IPS?


I am guessing TN but i can double check. I have had them over almost 2 years. xD well 2 of them. I picked up the 3rd later once i found out about eyefinity.

But they do have ha solid contrast ratio of 4000:1 Not dynamic.


----------



## JMCB

Ideas on getting Jedi Academy to work in eyefinity?


----------



## De-Zant

If you don't know, they're almost surely TN.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMCB;13468769*
> Ideas on getting Jedi Academy to work in eyefinity?


Enter a custom resolution through the console


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ren-dog;13463478*
> Good news, i got dirt2 going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went into my config file and changed the 4xMSAA to OFF. stupid crossfire/eyefinity.
> 
> BFBC2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again AA disabled from config file :/
> FPS are, Min: 28 Max: 66 Avg: 51, through the car gunner part of the first level. (figured i would use that because its basically the same for everyone, splosions etc)
> 
> And GRID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again disable AA just so it would start.
> 
> This is where i start loving source games, all work perfectly at max settings.


Dirt 2 & BFBC 2 work fine for me in eyefinity max settings, dont need to edit any file..


----------



## Ren-dog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13469733*
> Dirt 2 & BFBC 2 work fine for me in eyefinity max settings, dont need to edit any file..


I'm running 10.4 drivers because people recommended it when i kept crashing with 11.4

Its just strange because all these games ran maxed at full fps on a single 5850 with singe monitor, but with crossfire and eyefinity they just crash/dont start if i have AA on.


----------



## Dr216

using 2 5850's does not increase the amount of vram available, 2 x 1gb cards is still just 1gb of video memory, the problem with tripple screen res especially with AA is that you become severly limited by vram.

also 11.5 is out now, may be worth a look no idea how they are too soon to say


----------



## Ren-dog

I will tell everyone i know to update... then when they all say they are BSOD i wont touch it









Why cant the cards just share the Vram... thats just stupid.


----------



## jagz

Lets say i picked up a couple more of my monitors. Can i triple my peripheral vision in like BC2 and soon BF3 in multiplayer?


----------



## Ren-dog

One 5770.... i wouldn't recommend it :S

My crossfire 5850's struggle...


----------



## Bradey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ren-dog*


I will tell everyone i know to update... then when they all say they are BSOD i wont touch it









Why cant the cards just share the Vram... thats just stupid.


i asked the forum about it and got

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tsm106*


Each card renders alternating frames so the ram is mirrored for lack of a better word.


which would be correct


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ren-dog;13470997*
> One 5770.... i wouldn't recommend it :S
> 
> My crossfire 5850's struggle...


No i mean on 1 or 2 6950's which I'll get if I eyefinity it up.

- just in general can I add that much more peripheral vision


----------



## Ren-dog

Yeah it works in multiplayer.


----------



## jagz

Is it just extremely streched out or you literally have 2 monitors of more vision field


----------



## Ren-dog

Well thats BFBC2 over 3 screens at 5760x1080

You just have to set the resolution and away you go.


----------



## jagz

I want frameless monitors so bad


----------



## Ren-dog

Yeah it would be awesome. I have like 5cm of bezel between each screen :/


----------



## jagz

Will I need an active display port adapter if I try running 3 monitor's on a single 6950 2gbs? Or run 2 with hdmi and one with DVI? Sorry, I'm just suddenly extremely interested in doing this.


----------



## Ren-dog

Dvi/Hdmi/DP or Dvi/Dvi/DP

DP has to be used last i checked. HDMI piggy backs off one DVI port.


----------



## Infrabasse

Wow, this site has some mega high res wallpapers!


----------



## Ren-dog

Will have to have a nice brows of that site when i get home...


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

BFBC 2 MP










my 6990 was just enough to run latest games maxed out on eyefinity, I wouldnt do it with any less. Id also add a 6970 to it to future proof it for a year or two. or grab 3 6950's for less and flash them to 6970s.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13473826*
> my 6990 was just enough to run latest games maxed out on eyefinity, I wouldnt do it with any less. Id also add a 6970 to it to future proof it for a year or two. or grab 3 6950's for less and flash them to 6970s.










or dont bother with 16x AA and it will still look very pretty and run on a much much worse set of gpu's.

a single 6950 will work fine, you will need an active DP adapter and you will have to lower the AA/AF settings a bit in some games but not really an issue.


----------



## Ren-dog

Ok good news. I got the 11.5 drivers installed and my games working.

When you download the drivers *reboot* your pc, *do not open anything!* then right click the driver installer and select "run as administrator", *let it finish* (was a bit slow for me) *then reboot again*. And away you go test away.

Took me 3 goes to get them to install this was the only way that worked.


----------



## CHWIST

My Eyefinity


----------



## Tpatcher

Add meeeeee


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

niiice !!!!


----------



## Bradey

hi,
how can i get 16-bit color with eye infinity on?


----------



## arekieh

Why do you want 16bit?

Sent from my MZ604 using Tapatalk


----------



## De-Zant

Thread renamed to a more accurate format, thanks to *-iceblade^*.









There was a glitch preventing me from renaming it earlier.


----------



## Bradey

some of my older games need 16-bit


----------



## PixelFreakz

Can I join? I had my screens in portrait eyefinity, but I changed it up to be just dual portrait. Im going to need to move stuff to get it into landscape eyefinity. Is there any way to do eyefinity this way?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz;13498681*
> Can I join? I had my screens in portrait eyefinity, but I changed it up to be just dual portrait. Im going to need to move stuff to get it into landscape eyefinity. Is there any way to do eyefinity this way?


There's no "eyefinity" for mixed resolutions.

Though you could try softTH and make it 1920x1080 + 2x 1080x1080


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Does anyone know how to eliminate tearing in my middle monitor?

Preffered display is set to middle.


----------



## Infrabasse

vsync might help


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


vsync might help


in game? its activated when ever possible, or do you mean in CCC?

In CCC under Gaming, 3D app settings, I have moved the slider bar on wait for vertical refresh from close to performance all the way to quality. See what happens...

what are all those settings in CCC? can they be tweaked from default for any performance gains?


----------



## Infrabasse

I meant in game.
The CCC settings are here to force values when the game doesn't propose the setting.
Some settings will tweak quality to gain on fps but there's not much to gain that way.

I really don't know what else might be causing tearing on the center monitor if it's set at the primary monitor and you have vsync enabled.


----------



## Ren-dog

Is the center monitor the one running off the DP-DVI adapter?

If so change it to one of the side monitors.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ren-dog*


Is the center monitor the one running off the DP-DVI adapter?

If so change it to one of the side monitors.


yes the middle monitor is the active dp to dvi adaptor. dvi to dvi on the left and hd to dp adaptor on the right (passive).

fixed. tearing now on right monitor.


----------



## PixelFreakz

So can in Join now?







lol. How do you get the time and the start menu on the middle screen?


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PixelFreakz*


So can in Join now?







lol. How do you get the time and the start menu on the middle screen?


In eyefinity mode there's no such thing as a "middle screen" since your whole monitor array is considered one single screen.
If you want the start menu and time on the middle monitor you need to get into extended mode.


----------



## De-Zant

I think I've added everyone now.

I wonder how near to the character limit I am, the formatiing and links take up a lot of characters. Measuring now.

The OP has 16 thousand charaters. 90 thousand is the limit.


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13548055*
> I think I've added everyone now.
> 
> I wonder how near to the character limit I am, the formatiing and links take up a lot of characters. Measuring now.
> 
> The OP has 16 thousand charaters. 90 thousand is the limit.


You should do a google doc spreadsheet. Makes it easy to manage and add people =).


----------



## De-Zant

I'll take a look at that on a later date.

I have no idea how to embed them on OCN, and it takes ages to copy the list I already have there...


----------



## Bradey

great work so far, Keep it up

could yo move me from the 3 monitor heading to a new 5 monitor heading?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradey;13549116*
> great work so far, Keep it up
> 
> could yo move me from the 3 monitor heading to a new 5 monitor heading?


Hmm. I could move you to the six monitor setup list, and just title it as six and five monitor setups.

And so be it. The deed is now done.


----------



## Bradey

thanks sweet


----------



## wermad

how much difference in performance would I notice between xfire 6950 2GB and triple-xfire 6950 2GB running @ 5760x1080?

I'm contemplating switching my cards as the low vram (1.2GB) is good enough for low - medium settings in my games at that resolution. Thanks for any help









-wermad


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuindasun;12254265*
> sexy... those 6950s really look to be tearin it up, might have to bite the bullet and get one :\
> 
> Add me in as well


hahaha that's great


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;13554894*
> how much difference in performance would I notice between xfire 6950 2GB and triple-xfire 6950 2GB running @ 5760x1080?
> 
> I'm contemplating switching my cards as the low vram (1.2GB) is good enough for low - medium settings in my games at that resolution. Thanks for any help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -wermad


You can check with nvidia cards how much vram is in use, if you are infact vram capping (which is pretty likely) then upgrading to the 2gb cards will help allot.

As for the wether you need 2 or 3 6950's im not really sure, I can tell you that with 2 5870 2gbs I've not had any trouble with any of my games, although i do sometimes need to lower or remove AA or AF. You also might want to consider the 3gb 5xx nvidia cards, not sure where they come price wise.


----------



## Infrabasse

Dell U2311H That's one cheap IPS panel for those who want portrait.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216;13599558*
> You can check with nvidia cards how much vram is in use, if you are infact vram capping (which is pretty likely) then upgrading to the 2gb cards will help allot.
> 
> As for the wether you need 2 or 3 6950's im not really sure, I can tell you that with 2 5870 2gbs I've not had any trouble with any of my games, although i do sometimes need to lower or remove AA or AF. You also might want to consider the 3gb 5xx nvidia cards, not sure where they come price wise.


Thanks for taking time to help, +1.

I'm having a bit of an issue with one of my cards, so that kinda explains the random crashing. But Metro is playable at medium quality dx9 aaa and afx4. dx10 is causing immediate crashes so that correlates the card issue I mentioned. But, immediately the menus begin to be sluggish and its utter rubbish when I crank up to dx10, dx11 is worse, and high quality is like walking through fresh poured cement.

My current loop is setup for three cards so triple 6950 or 6970 is more appealing and I could welcome some extra humph in games like Metro 2033. I'm leaning on the 6970 since I wouldn't have to go through the prospecting and hoping of getting a card that unlocks. 6990+6970 is actually more expensive but outfitting it with water is slightly cheaper. Coupled with the fact that 6990 are out of stock all the time and it will interfere with my loop, I'm not seriously interested.

I would like to stay with nvidia since their drivers have been stellar, though I have heard plenty of praise from the red side recently so I'm not really deterred by old stories of driver horrors. The negative aspect of the green team is the low vram and high price. Newegg is selling 3gb 580s at a ridiculous price of $600 usd. I see more potential in the tri-fire setup. Just gonna need to sort out a few things and then there's a big chance I'll be switching cards.

-wermad


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;13604770*
> Thanks for taking time to help, +1.
> 
> I'm having a bit of an issue with one of my cards, so that kinda explains the random crashing. But Metro is playable at medium quality dx9 aaa and afx4. dx10 is causing immediate crashes so that correlates the card issue I mentioned. But, immediately the menus begin to be sluggish and its utter rubbish when I crank up to dx10, dx11 is worse, and high quality is like walking through fresh poured cement.
> 
> I would like to stay with nvidia since their drivers have been stellar, though I have heard plenty of praise from the red side recently so I'm not really deterred by old stories of driver horrors. The negative aspect of the green team is the low vram and high price. Newegg is selling 3gb 580s at a ridiculous price of $600 usd. I see more potential in the tri-fire setup. Just gonna need to sort out a few things and then there's a big chance I'll be switching cards.
> 
> -wermad


Try lowering or to be honest turning off the AA and AF that will likely make a bigger difference than dropping to medium settings and will look prettier while it does.

Yeah its been very hard to recommend Green cards recently on price/performance, depending on the frame rate your after 2 6970 should be plenty, Else if you can delay 3/4 months or so the new gen should hit nvidia are promising something quite special personally I think it is all hype but we can hope ^^


----------



## Infrabasse

Unless really desperate for an upgrade, I'd hold off a little before getting 69xx seeing how the 7xxx is probably just around the corner. They should be pretty impressive with the 28nm process.


----------



## De-Zant

Dr216, from what I understand you're getting a U2711 from waffle now? Correct? What're you gonna do with the 3x 23"?


----------



## Dr216

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Dr216, from what I understand you're getting a U2711 from waffle now? Correct? What're you gonna do with the 3x 23"?


I dont know yet, Im buying the 27" to test wether i prefer it, may end up keeping it but if not i figure i wont loose too much selling the screen on.

may end up using 3 screen eyfinity for games that support it and using the 27" for things like starcraft who knows ^^


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr216*


Try lowering or to be honest turning off the AA and AF that will likely make a bigger difference than dropping to medium settings and will look prettier while it does.

Yeah its been very hard to recommend Green cards recently on price/performance, depending on the frame rate your after 2 6970 should be plenty, Else if you can delay 3/4 months or so the new gen should hit nvidia are promising something quite special personally I think it is all hype but we can hope ^^


I ran the benchmark and go a solid avg 30 fps with everything maxed out.

But, I launched the game on dx11, high, 5760x1080, aaa, afx4 and it was sluggish. Vram spiked to the max on all three, and this was just about 10 seconds into the game.

time for 69xx cards









edit: better prices wen 7xx series launches, plus, its only been a few months and if I do change my mind I can sell them.


----------



## Malcom28

hey all !

I have HD 6870 TOXIC 1GB and Samsung BX2235 21'5 , I'm thinking of getting another 2 BX2235 for Eyefinity 3 setup res 5760 and im wondering if my HD 6870 1GB* will run games smoothly on high settings ,if 1gb can deal with that high resolution.


----------



## Blech

Hey guys,

I want to be part of the thread. I just built my first ATI graphics rig (2gb MSI 6950 Twins) and I will never go back. I absolutely love gaming on my 3 24" Acers. The 47" LG is on my older Alien in the backround.





This is my first build and it ended up gettign nominated for rig of the month. I was rather suprised but happy:
http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1022736-may-haf-month-contest-voting-closes.html

If u wanna support an ATI graphics rig throw a vote.


----------



## adcantu

meh... eyefinity is wasted on alliance. lol

looks great man, nice setup. will look through your rig of the month tomorrow when I have time


----------



## Blech

Thanks man.
Yeah I was Horde for a long time then all my friends went to Tichondrius Ally side.


----------



## iTravis

I have a question: Can I use 2 mini DisplayPort on the HD6970 along with the dual link DVI to do 3x30" Eyefinity? The thing is there's only one dual link DVI and one single link DVI so I can't use the 2nd DVI port to support up to 2560x1600 so I'm wondering if I use 2 mini DisplayPort it will work?


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcom28;13610380*
> hey all !
> 
> I have HD 6870 TOXIC 1GB and Samsung BX2235 21'5 , I'm thinking of getting another 2 BX2235 for Eyefinity 3 setup res 5760 and im wondering if my HD 6870 1GB* will run games smoothly on high settings ,if 1gb can deal with that high resolution.


I couldn't say for sure but I suspect you would really struggle to run games smoothly without really lowering the settings, but that really depends on which exact games, for example left for dead, team fortress, cod mw1 and other older games will be completely fine. Newer games however you'll hit vram limitations and or your card simply wont have enough raw power to push that many pixels.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

can a few of u guys post some eyefinity heaven benchmarks?

1228 points.


----------



## adcantu

I got 1064 running a single 6970 at stock, 5760x1080


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blech;13614721*
> Hey guys,
> 
> I want to be part of the thread. I just built my first ATI graphics rig (2gb MSI 6950 Twins) and I will never go back. I absolutely love gaming on my 3 24" Acers. The 47" LG is on my older Alien in the backround.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first build and it ended up gettign nominated for rig of the month. I was rather suprised but happy:
> http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1022736-may-haf-month-contest-voting-closes.html
> 
> If u wanna support an ATI graphics rig throw a vote.


Sweet setup. Like the desk. Question though. Aren't you looking UP at your monitors? Neck strain?

Sent from my Epic 4g


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;13623846*
> I got 1064 running a single 6970 at stock, 5760x1080


really? i get 1228 with OC 6990 and 6970....

wat settings are u using in heaven ?


----------



## adcantu

here it is... I just ran it I didn't mess with any settings.


----------



## noahhova

My 2 new Samsung SyncMaster E2320X are arriving tomorrow. How will my 6950 run games at 5760x1080?

What should I expect. There are not many reviews I can find with newer drivers and such. Thanks.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahhova*


My 2 new Samsung SyncMaster E2320X are arriving tomorrow. How will my 6950 run games at 5760x1080?

What should I expect. There are not many reviews I can find with newer drivers and such. Thanks.


Don't expect to run _all_ games at max, or with any AA, but otherwise you are set.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Well I am officially leaving the eyefinity club guys. I just could not deal with getting low FPS on some games So putting my two reference 6950s back to a single monitor for future proof. I much prefer being able to kill any game thrown at me on maxed out settings than being able to have super wide screen.

Eyefinity kicks ass, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Well I am officially leaving the eyefinity club guys. I just could not deal with getting low FPS on some games So putting my two reference 6950s back to a single monitor for future proof. I much prefer being able to kill any game thrown at me on maxed out settings than being able to have super wide screen.

Eyefinity kicks ass, just not my cup of tea.


You want me to remove you from the list or list you as a retired member?









Which is it?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13633618*
> You want me to remove you from the list or list you as a retired member?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is it?


Well I still vouch for eyefinity so lets go retired.


----------



## De-Zant

What's the setup you're going to be using in the future?

Your current monitors, or selling two of em, or selling one of them, or what?


----------



## M24

this is my rig i built the desk myself and b4 u ask.... im 6'4" so no there is no neck strain


----------



## AMOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M24;13634329*
> this is my rig i built the desk myself and b4 u ask.... im 6'4" so no there is no neck strain


Nice setup.


----------



## AMOCO

To all with Mulit-Monitors,Here is a great place to get Wallpaper/Backgrounds,And this place will crop to your resolution:http://wall.alphacoders.com/index.php?s=Multi%20Monitor


----------



## adcantu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M24;13634329*
> this is my rig i built the desk myself and b4 u ask.... im 6'4" so no there is no neck strain


hey welcome to overclock.net!

Nice setup. Desk isnt to my taste, but looks like you did a lot of work to build it.


----------



## Blech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve;13627828*
> Sweet setup. Like the desk. Question though. Aren't you looking UP at your monitors? Neck strain?
> 
> Sent from my Epic 4g


I am completely level with my monitors. I do have to look up a bit to he 47" on the Alien. Thius week I am doign a French Cleat to mount the 47" above the 3 Acers. I am also goign to do the cheap $40 triple monitor pipe stand from this site this weekend as well hopefully I will have pics soon.


----------



## wermad

just placed my order for tri-fire 6950 2gb


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;13650291*
> just placed my order for tri-fire 6950 2gb










That's nasty.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;13651402*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's *smexy*.


Corrected. You need that much fire power to run three monitors and medium to high quality. Add a couple of more monitors to your rig and you might be contemplating the same thing


----------



## cj3waker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cj3waker;12791367*
> count me in!
> unlocked MSI 6950
> (3) dell u2311h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom wallmount on the way thanks to OCN inspiration


added the wall mount


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cj3waker;13652682*
> added the wall mount


looks great!!!


----------



## De-Zant

That looks very, very good.

Glad to see my favourite setup in this thread develop.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;13651530*
> Corrected. You need that much fire power to run three monitors and medium to high quality. Add a couple of more monitors to your rig and you might be contemplating the same thing


Interesting you say that, I have Eyefinity in my sights around September.

I'll get 2 more of these 21.5's (I'd love 3 24" but no point letting this 21.5 full hd go to waste or a cheap sale or something)

What do I need? 2 more monitor's, Display port adapters? And a 6970 to crossfire with my 6950?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;13659406*
> Interesting you say that, I have Eyefinity in my sights around September.
> 
> I'll get 2 more of these 21.5's (I'd love 3 24" but no point letting this 21.5 full hd go to waste or a cheap sale or something)
> 
> What do I need? 2 more monitor's, Display port adapters? And a 6970 to crossfire with my 6950?


I currently have three gtx 470 and I can barely run metro @ 5760x1080 medium, dx10, aaa, and afx4. The vram spikes and after 30mins to an hour either the display driver crashes or metro crashes. I was contemplating getting three 6970s but the cost difference was not appealing to me considering both 6950 and 6970 are close (especially if you unlock and oc







). So the 6950s ihmo are the "it" card right now, so grab one or some as rumors are flying the reference with bios switch are EOL (end of lifecycle, could be why newegg is always out of stock for the reference). I didn't do the 6970+6990 or 6950+6990 since I have a Fusion helix res and the 6990 would not fit. If you have the space for a 6990+6950 go for it, though you might want to get a bit more out of that cpu









you can run eyefinity from one card but I recommend to get at least a second 6950 if you want decent game play.


----------



## cj3waker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13653825*
> That looks very, very good.
> 
> Glad to see my favourite setup in this thread develop.


thanks man, I saw some U2407s that had the bezels removed over on widescreengaming and the guy said he lost ~1/4" or 1/2" per panel, I was super stoked to give it a shot, but it doesnt seem possible with the newer ultrasharp panels like the u2311h. which is a bigtime bummer, as that would have made this setup complete


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cj3waker;13663983*
> thanks man, I saw some U2407s that had the bezels removed over on widescreengaming and the guy said he lost ~1/4" or 1/2" per panel, I was super stoked to give it a shot, but it doesnt seem possible with the newer ultrasharp panels like the u2311h. which is a bigtime bummer, as that would have made this setup complete


Is widescreengaming active? I wonder what they discuss there...

Anyhow, the only setup that I would prefer over yours is 3x ZR24W, or 3x 120hz IPS panels when they start releasing. But nobody in this thread has 3x ZR24W in portrait, so you win.

Sigh... I've lost all hope. Since I got my GDM-F520, I've fallen in love with it. Yet, I can't find any more of these things ANYWHERE in finland. It's a small country by population (6mil max). Nobody is selling these things.









I would want more of these so much... I would even be satisfied with one more of these, I don't need two. JUST ONE. Yet, they are nowhere to be found.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13664200*
> Anyhow, the only setup that I would prefer over yours is 3x ZR24W, or 3x 120hz IPS panels when they start releasing. But nobody in this thread has 3x ZR24W in portrait, so you win.











I'm so sorry my H-IPS panels aren't good enough for you


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;13664595*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry my H-IPS panels aren't good enough for you


That portrait mode?


----------



## Infrabasse

I rotate every now and then yes. I don't really use portrait for gaming though unless landscape doesn't work well. I don't have a massive TV so triple portrait is nice sometimes for movies. Also I like to keep my right hand side monitor in portrait for simple web surfing.


----------



## deltaspirit

Picked up 3 U2311H's a week and a half ago to replace my 2407's since it was difficult to find a replacement for one of them that had a bad DVI port and had to be used in via VGA. Going to pick up 2 more next week for 5x1 portrait eyefinity. Currently have 3240x1920, will have 5400x1920.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deltaspirit;13667298*
> Picked up 3 U2311H's a week and a half ago to replace my 2407's since it was difficult to find a replacement for one of them that had a bad DVI port and had to be used in via VGA. Going to pick up 2 more next week for 5x1 portrait eyefinity. Currently have 3240x1920, will have 5400x1920.


That's a nice setup too. Might want to change your sig rig btw.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Sigrig is being updated in the next couple weeks!









OLD: Sapphire HD5870 1GB + 3x Acer V223w
NEW: ASUS HD6950 2GB + 3x Acer S232HL

Aforementioned new parts are from retired member Dimaggio1103. Shortly after these parts are obtained I'll be grabbing another HD6950 for Crossfire. Can't wait!


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;13669968*
> Sigrig is being updated in the next couple weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLD: Sapphire HD5870 1GB + 3x Acer V223w
> NEW: ASUS HD6950 2GB + 3x Acer S232HL
> 
> Aforementioned new parts are from retired member Dimaggio1103. Shortly after these parts are obtained I'll be grabbing another HD6950 for Crossfire. Can't wait!


Interesting. What're you gonna do with the old monitors? If this is a monitor upgrade, where are the old ones gonna go?

I would personally sell two of them and put one of them above the center monitor in the eyefinity setup. That'd be nice.

I'll update your info when you get the things.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13673839*
> Interesting. What're you gonna do with the old monitors? If this is a monitor upgrade, where are the old ones gonna go?
> 
> I would personally sell two of them and put one of them above the center monitor in the eyefinity setup. That'd be nice.
> 
> I'll update your info when you get the things.


The other monitors are going to be sold.







I am planning on mounting my 32" TV above the new screens, but only after I move.


----------



## De-Zant

K that.

Inform me when you get em and I'll update the OP with the correct info


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;13669968*
> Sigrig is being updated in the next couple weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLD: Sapphire HD5870 1GB + 3x Acer V223w
> NEW: ASUS HD6950 2GB + 3x Acer S232HL
> 
> Aforementioned new parts are from retired member Dimaggio1103. Shortly after these parts are obtained I'll be grabbing another HD6950 for Crossfire. Can't wait!


then a 6990 for quad fire!

my triple x fire is more than enough for eyefinity, latest games maxed average nearly 50 frames per second at nearly 6000 x 1080 lol! go AMD!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE;13675206*
> then a 6990 for quad fire!
> 
> my triple x fire is more than enough for eyefinity, latest games maxed average nearly 50 frames per second at nearly 6000 x 1080 lol! go AMD!


Hahaha probably won't be getting a 6990, but I might grab _three_ 6950s if two doesn't cut it.







'Course, all will be running 6970 BIOS so I'm not too terribly concerned.


----------



## deltaspirit

Also was wondering if anybody had any advice in regards to the issue with DP and the tearing, vertical lines or whatever you want to call it. It happens when you mix connection (EX. 2 DP and 1 DVI) it will happen on the monitors NOT connected via DP. If I plan to add two more U2311H's I can live with a card with 4 DP connections and use the DVI connection on a monitor to the side so it does not bother me often. But I cannot find any flashable 6950's that have 4 of more DP or mini DP connections. I also cannot find any MST hubs that would allow me to use 2 DP connections for 6 monitors. I also don't really want to go with the 6990 since I want to go the cheaper route and use my motherboards triple PCI-E slots.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deltaspirit;13678634*
> Also was wondering if anybody had any advice in regards to the issue with DP and the tearing, vertical lines or whatever you want to call it. It happens when you mix connection (EX. 2 DP and 1 DVI) it will happen on the monitors NOT connected via DP. If I plan to add two more U2311H's I can live with a card with 4 DP connections and use the DVI connection on a monitor to the side so it does not bother me often. But I cannot find any flashable 6950's that have 4 of more DP or mini DP connections. I also cannot find any MST hubs that would allow me to use 2 DP connections for 6 monitors. I also don't really want to go with the 6990 since I want to go the cheaper route and use my motherboards triple PCI-E slots.


I moved the tearing from the middle monitor to the left by choosing middle monitor as preffered display. you may also have to change the cables around too if that doesnt work to move tearing to the side where you wont see it.
I dont think you can eliminate it completely.


----------



## wermad

Will install tonight







.

3x Sapphire 6950 2GB (ref), 3x Asus VH236H


----------



## elmalonl

Can i join the club?

















Some eye(candy)finity, 3x23'' (samsung LED) 1x22'' (samsung 226bw custom painted) running at 3x1 +1 set up.
and a 1200 watt PS and at the moment 1x6990 second coming soon. and mayb some watercooling.
hope you guys like it!


----------



## De-Zant

Give the exact models of the monitors and I can add ya.


----------



## elmalonl

ow yeah
zo 3x samsung px2370 23'' led and 1x samsung 226bw 22''







tanx


----------



## De-Zant

Done.


----------



## Man O' War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M24;13634329*
> this is my rig i built the desk myself and b4 u ask.... im 6'4" so no there is no neck strain


Nice desk, when you said I build the desk my self I was expecting something that looked worse than my desk...XDXDXD

Anywho.

Here is me:




























And this is le rig:









So yeah, 3 Acer VE276Q 1980*1080 monitors.

2 MSI 6950's.

Thanks for grinding with me.:


----------



## wermad

what a pita to get Eyefinity going, a lot more involved than Nvidia Surround tbh. But, got everything up and running properly, can't wait to start gaming


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;13741305*
> what a pita to get Eyefinity going, a lot more involved than Nvidia Surround tbh. But, got everything up and running properly, can't wait to start gaming


What issues did you have? Mine was almost nearly plug and play


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest;13742529*
> What issues did you have? Mine was almost nearly plug and play


no plug in play if you need an adapter and ccc kept disabling one of the monitors. The adapter I got was a passive one and I had to go back to Frys to get the active one, didn't see anything about being passive on the package, had to go to the manufacturers site to find out.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;13742634*
> no plug in play if you need an adapter and ccc kept disabling one of the monitors. The adapter I got was a passive one and I had to go back to Frys to get the active one, didn't see anything about being passive on the package, had to go to the manufacturers site to find out.


Hey that sounds exactly like my situation, maybe I should rephrase. It was plug and play, once I got past my mistake of grabbing the wrong adapter. Though I feel your pain on the wrong adapter issue


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest;13742920*
> Hey that sounds exactly like my situation, maybe I should rephrase. It was plug and play, once I got past my mistake of grabbing the wrong adapter. Though I feel your pain on the wrong adapter issue


lol, once the right adapter was on, it worked as it should. I guess its just that ccc is all new to me again, gotta give it a bit of patience







. I love the monster size of these cards


----------



## De-Zant

Wermad, please post pictures of the monitors to be added.


----------



## wermad




----------



## twistedbran

Recent setup myself.










x2 Acer g235h 23n x1 acer h233h 23n


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twistedbran;13748978*
> Recent setup myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x2 Acer g235h 23n x1 acer h233h 23n


have same backround









nice


----------



## charlesC8188

Update: 2 6970's with 6 21in monitors


----------



## De-Zant

Pics please.









Also, I'll be away from my rig for the next week. During that time, please remain patient since I'll only be able to add you to the club on the 14th.


----------



## B-Roll

Hey all, Ive been planning on getting a 6990 to tri-fire or maybe even just another 6970 to Xfire. Then I'll be getting 2 more VE249H monitors for Eyefinity.

Now the thing I keep reading about with AMD CPUs is bottlenecking with a Xfire/Trifire setup. Am I going to see that much of a hit? I've read the last 10 pages of this thread and while most have an i5/i7 setup, I've still seen people with AMD rigs and running Xfire/Eyefinity just fine.

Any insight and suggestions are appreciated. I'll be in the club soon enough! :]


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll;13766841*
> Hey all, Ive been planning on getting a 6990 to tri-fire or maybe even just another 6970 to Xfire. Then I'll be getting 2 more VE249H monitors for Eyefinity.
> 
> Now the thing I keep reading about with AMD CPUs is bottlenecking with a Xfire/Trifire setup. Am I going to see that much of a hit? I've read the last 10 pages of this thread and while most have an i5/i7 setup, I've still seen people with AMD rigs and running Xfire/Eyefinity just fine.
> 
> Any insight and suggestions are appreciated. I'll be in the club soon enough! :]


IMO, man, triple crossfire needs an i7 caliber CPU. I may be passionately opposed on this one, but a generation back with triple 5870s I was slamming an invisible barrier to the tune of dozens fps lower than equivalent 5870 setup attached to my i7 875K.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Honestly it all depends. In theory, yes, your CPU could bottleneck the Crossfire cards on a typical single-monitor setup. However, with EyeFinity things should be different. You should be able to crossfire or even trifire 6950s or 6970s and not reach the bottleneck (depending on the game/resolution) of the CPU.


----------



## NohCego

Hi everyone!! I´m new here.Can I join to the club too??



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bradey

^ great pics


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NohCego;13780905*
> Hi everyone!! I´m new here.Can I join to the club too??


Very clean execution


----------



## crUk

i want in on the club too!
Here's my humble setup.








2x LG W2246T and 1 LG M227WDP = 5760x1080
on a single Sapphire 6870.


----------



## nicholasbari

My eyefinity










XFX 6970 ( #1 )
Asus / VE247 9 ( #3 )


----------



## Ren-dog

you need a bigger desk


----------



## Xyro TR1

I wouldn't be able to sleep knowing that one wrong move would knock my monitor off my desk.

Sweet setup though!


----------



## NineteenEleven




----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ren-dog;13817025*
> you need a bigger desk


That or just putting the PC case on the floor to the right. I use to have my tower on the desk as well, but much more space when its at the bottom. Plus hot air rises cold air drops.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NineteenEleven;13827041*


Monitor models please, and I can add ya.

I'll add the other new guys in a moment. Hour or so


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13869675*
> Monitor models please, and I can add ya.
> 
> I'll add the other new guys in a moment. Hour or so


While your at it, I updated my monitors and video cards a few weeks ago.

Thanks!


----------



## Xyro TR1

^I actually did the same. Would y'all mind updating my specs while you're at it? Thanks!


----------



## De-Zant

@adam: You are one of the few people that I missed when I read through the whole thread and added almost everyone who had asked to join during those 1000 posts. Anyhow, you're on the list now.

@xyro: Your info changed now. If you want to post new pics of your new monitors, you can do s o now.


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13871835*
> @adam: You are one of the few people that I missed when I read through the whole thread and added almost everyone who had asked to join during those 1000 posts. Anyhow, you're on the list now.


Thanks!

I will submit a pic whenever I find the time and clean off my desk!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13871835*
> @xyro: Your info changed now. If you want to post new pics of your new monitors, you can do s o now.


Thanks! I was just planning on editting the linked post from before so you didn't have to mess with it. I'm planning on taking updated pictures when I get the new camera.


----------



## NineteenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13869675*
> Monitor models please, and I can add ya.
> 
> I'll add the other new guys in a moment. Hour or so


alienware 2210 + 2x LG E2250 oh and im going x-fire this weekend, if that matters.


----------



## animal0307

Oh I wish to reserve a spot. I have to recap my 3rd monitor first. (paid $10 for it)

2x xfired 5770's
2x 19" Rosewill R912E + 1x Acer 19" AL1916. All at 1280x1024 (3840x1024)


----------



## De-Zant

Sure. When it's setup, post a pic of it and I'll add ya

I'll add ninteeneeleven soon


----------



## reflex99

View attachment 215307


Wheeeeee

6950 2GB XFX

3x Acer X223w 5304x1050


----------



## wermad

I'm running portrait for the first time, its weird but game play is a lot smoother obviously since its only pushing 1920x3240. My eyes need to adjust to this layout


----------



## Bradey

it is the same pixel count in landscape vs portrait,
i prefer portrait


----------



## Infrabasse

It might actually be even more pixels than landscape when you consider there's more bezel height to correct.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Am I the only one who hates bezel correction? I guess I've just used it for so long without that it throws me off.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;13906108*
> Am I the only one who hates bezel correction? I guess I've just used it for so long without that it throws me off.


I hate it too.

Even if I had 3" of bezel between my screens, I wouldn't use it.


----------



## TheLastPriest

I started a thread but figured I would ask my eyefinity buddies. Anyone know anything about fresnel lenses and eyefinity. here is my thread for reference


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;13906108*
> Am I the only one who hates bezel correction? I guess I've just used it for so long without that it throws me off.


i dont use it either, its horrible.


----------



## crUk

I find bezel correction great specially when gaming.
I like how lines line up almost perfect in between screens.


----------



## Malcom28

Hey i have Eyefinity setup ! ^_-

Sapphire HD 6870 1GB GDDR5

3X Samsung BX2235

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/img2406d.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/560/img2413qm.jpg/

Add me.


----------



## adcantu

I couldnt get bezel correction to work right, most likely user error. I think im fine without it though


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradey;13904070*
> it is the same pixel count in landscape vs portrait,
> i prefer portrait


True, for some reason, I find it smoother to run portrait. I need to adjust the color as the left one is a bit darker then the other two.


----------



## crUk

Portrait is quite nice but the corners of the side monitors get dark when im in right in front of the display. If I step back everything is nice and bright. I'm only putting them against the wall though maybe if I had a mount and position the screens properly i'g get a better experience.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;13909396*
> True, for some reason, I find it smoother to run portrait. I need to adjust the color as the left one is a bit darker then the other two.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crUk;13909618*
> Portrait is quite nice but the corners of the side monitors get dark when im in right in front of the display. If I step back everything is nice and bright. I'm only putting them against the wall though maybe if I had a mount and position the screens properly i'g get a better experience.


You're both using TN displays, that's why the color shift is so noticeable when in portrait mode. Using VA monitors, this would be less serious. On IPS monitors, almost not noticeable anymore. On CRT monitors, perfect. (even though the thick bezels would be horrible for portrait eyefinity lol)


----------



## crUk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13909630*
> You're both using TN displays, that's why the color shift is so noticeable when in portrait mode. Using VA monitors, this would be less serious. On IPS monitors, almost not noticeable anymore. On CRT monitors, perfect. (even though the thick bezels would be horrible for portrait eyefinity lol)


Man you made me read wikiP! Till i get the money for better screens, landscape it is for me.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crUk;13909779*
> Man you made me read wikipedia! I see it now. Till i get the money for better screens, landscape it is for me.


Yeah. Landscape is the most reasonable option for TN panels. (Or CRTs)


----------



## iTravis

Up and running


----------



## Infrabasse

Now that's some insane pixel real estate


----------



## animal0307

I'm in now. I got third monitor fixed. I love craigslist. All my monitors cost ~$125 grand total. Running on only 1 5770 for a few days. (Case modding and back up case has terrible airflow) With be back to xfire shortly. I may paint the middle monitor's bezel.


----------



## NineteenEleven

Hey man I just went crossfire on the TFIII

Thanks


----------



## Senator

I hereby submit my candidacy. 2X 6950's and 3X ASUS VH236H


----------



## De-Zant

I'm adding everyone that hasn't yet been added soon enough. I just pulled myself out of two days of driver issues that made my computer completely unusable. I was stuck on a netbook that took 5 seconds to change a tab, 10 seconds to register a click. I couldn't update the thread while I was on it.

But I'll update the thread tonite.


----------



## Doodlebro

Count me in









5870 E6 with 3X VH236H. Plays anything on high with minimal AA and AF









Overclock live feed on left, Overclock main forum on middle, Facebook, iTunes, and system monitoring on right









View attachment 216105


----------



## adcantu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doodlebro;13932656*
> Count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5870 E6 with 3X VH236H. Plays anything on high with minimal AA and AF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclock live feed on left, Overclock main forum on middle, Facebook, iTunes, and system monitoring on right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 216105


looks good. I take it the deodorant helps with temps?


----------



## TheLastPriest

So just a heads up to my eyefinity folks that havent been blessed by awesome sound systems. I took a standard headphone "Y" and rewired to have all "left" sound go to one side, and all "right" sound go to the other. then I plugged the left and right monitor speakers into their respective sides, and plugged said "Y" into the front channel on my computer, plugged my center monitor into the center channel and I have my self the beginnings of a ghetto rigged 5.1 system. Not great, still need a sub and some rear speakers but its the start of a surround system, and it works


----------



## Doodlebro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adcantu;13933181*
> looks good. I take it the deodorant helps with temps?


Ah. This is embarrassing.

Just my laziness hard at work.


----------



## akeezer

Hey, I had the same issue! Here is the fix!

Fix Flickering When Multi-monitor Eyefinity Is Enabled
http://wp.me/p1uGAF-mO


----------



## crUk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akeezer;13941220*
> Hey, I had the same issue! Here is the fix!
> 
> Fix Flickering When Multi-monitor Eyefinity Is Enabled
> http://wp.me/p1uGAF-mO


That dont do nothing at all mate.


----------



## Bradey

not many people use overdrive, and that "fix" means you need better case cooling


----------



## Ren-dog

Well im fairly unimpressed with ati's drivers and crossfire/eyefinity support, It seams every second game doesnt start without screwing around with the config file and disabling AA...

And my 5850's just cant process that well... I'm sad to say... i might just buy a GTX590.


----------



## Bradey

the 5 series was not designed for xfire and eye, i believe the 6 series works much better, but still has its problems, just less


----------



## Ren-dog

I've also had enough of the blue screens when installing the drivers... I mean thats just ridiculous, seriously ATi, you were good until AMD took over.


----------



## Bradey

i have found that to stop the BSOD

install a CCC+driver when you install the os to stop the errors, i am still sitting on 10.11, i am planning to do an update + reinstall the os.

yes it does get annoying.


----------



## Ren-dog

The thing is... every other driver.... you just install them whenever you want.

ATi just lost their touch.


----------



## Bradey

yep, i think there trying keep ahead that there not spending any time on fixing up bugs, like this


----------



## Ren-dog

Its a pretty important thing to get right, If your going to make drivers, make them installable.


----------



## Bradey

they need to make them stable as well,

IF THERE ARE ANY ATI PEOPLE WATCHING THIS THREAD
We would prefer drivers that are stable and can be updated hassle free, then the latest feature

i am going to put up a poll give me a sec

http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/1047251-stability-vs-latest-feature.html


----------



## Ren-dog

Voted for stability.


----------



## Platinum8317

Hey, just wanted to say hi and show off my setup. 3- 24" Samgung Syncmaster 2494hm ran off crossfired 5770's.


----------



## Ren-dog

Nice setup. I can see my display picture...


----------



## De-Zant

Adding now. Gonna be on the list soon, you.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Senator;13922007*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hereby submit my candidacy. 2X 6950's and 3X ASUS VH236H


Silver vh236hs









Very nice though







. I love how the top and bottom bezels are slanted for portrait fitment


----------



## Senator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


Silver vh236hs









Very nice though







. I love how the top and bottom bezels are slanted for portrait fitment










Well sort of silver. I removed the plastic bezels!









I'm glad you like the arrangement of the three. I originally read a some thoughts on removing bezels on monitors from Vega here on OCN. He had 3X30 inch however, and they were backlit LED, which doesn't work well for remvoing the plastic bezel and modding the underlying metal ones.

Check out the link in my sig about it. I am still scratching my head on how to go about fabricating a new bezel for all three monitors. Although I have the monitor control buttons sorted I think. (They are being sleeved, spliced into and extended into a control box on my desk I am making out of a cardboard frame covered in Bondo. It should look nice when sanded and painted.


----------



## 56Killer

Can't wait for next week. I will probably join the club. Can anyone recomend a good lcd between 21.5 and 23. I don't want to spend more than $300 to $350. Thanks


----------



## Bradey

i love the dell p2211h


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


i love the dell p2211h


The dell *U*2211h is the way to go.

If I was forced to use an LCD setup, I'd pick three of those.









That is... provided I had the money for such a setup. Which I don't...


----------



## Dr216

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


The dell *U*2211h is the way to go.

If I was forced to use an LCD setup, I'd pick three of those.









That is... provided I had the money for such a setup. Which I don't...


U2*3*11










that said im seriously considering swapping out to some 120hz tn screens gonna buy one see how badly the color annoys me first though.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr216*


U2*3*11









that said im seriously considering swapping out to some 120hz tn screens gonna buy one see how badly the color annoys me first though.


I know the U2311h is supposed to have better colours, but I also value pixel density as well.

Meh.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I know the U2311h is supposed to have better colours, but I also value pixel density as well.

Meh.


fair point i do think if i go for 120hz i may try for a 21" 1080p screen not really looked into 120hz yet though not sure whats around and smexy etc ^^


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216;13963613*
> fair point i do think if i go for 120hz i may try for a 21" 1080p screen not really looked into 120hz yet though not sure whats around and smexy etc ^^


If you have a buddy in japan you can grab one of these









http://vr-zone.com/articles/mitsubishi-releases-new-23-inch-120hz-widescreen-ips-monitor/12693.html


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl;13964081*
> If you have a buddy in japan you can grab one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://vr-zone.com/articles/mitsubishi-releases-new-23-inch-120hz-widescreen-ips-monitor/12693.html


only 1.8k for the 3 of them bargain!.....hmmm now to find someone i know in japan. Would actually be extremely tempted if it wasn't for the fact that i would be screwed if one broke


----------



## adamwzl

Haha yea for sure, warranty issues would suck. Well if you have any military buddies stationed there they could always grab you a few







. I had a good friend there but he finished his tour a while back.

hmm maybe there are some OCN members over in Japan willing to help you out as well.


----------



## De-Zant

Make those capable of portrait mode.

Make those more aesthetically pleasing ( I mean, come on. My CRTs are more aesthetically pleasing)

And I'm sold

EDIT: THough I still don't have the money for anything like that.


----------



## adamwzl

haha i see what you mean. Im more performance over aesthetics. But I could deal with those in landscape on a 3x stand









I play mostly FPS and racing games, so landscape suits me a bit more.


----------



## De-Zant

It's more of a question of whether you want more FOV or more image quality than what you play.


----------



## adamwzl

thats true, though I dont have monitors that can support portrait so I will never know until i grab a few. That probably wont be for a while.


----------



## De-Zant

I used to have two that supported it.

Now I have 0. 36kg CRTs aren't exactly easy to put into portrait, though technically would be possible.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Hey guys,

I have noticed that since going to eyefinity I have been experiencing some fairly regular crashes to desktop on Bad Company 2.

Anyone had similar issues?


----------



## De-Zant

Lots of people have crashes with BC2. Eyefinity or not.

Are you sure you didn't have them before?


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13979822*
> EDIT: THough I still don't have the money for anything like that.


yeah isnt exactly cheap is it, but reassuring in a few years we will see them filter down to more reasonable prices.

i would be a happier man if i didnt have to choose between image quality and refresh rates.....no that isnt a cue for you to bring up crt's again


----------



## reflex99

Afterburner 2.1.0 will crash BFBC2.

Either close it when you play or go back to 2.0.0


----------



## adamwzl

It's not afterburner for CTD. Afterburner causes a BSOD, stupid punkbuster.

Theres a big thread on it at WSGF and dice knows of the issue and has the fix for it. Way back in Nov of last year. Vietnam works great because of that fix being applied. They said it would come in the next patch, but since EA has them slave driving to finish BF3 we will probably never get said patch. Currently only one person at dice is working on BC2 for all platforms.

But I have noticed that if you run the game in 4800x900 then you shouldnt get any CTD's. But anything higher its CTD galore. When I first started eyefinity I was using 3x20" monitors so my res was 4800x900 and never had a problem with the CTD's once I stepped up to 3x24"s gaming at 5980x1080 it happens every few minutes.


----------



## animal0307

Is it possible to do Trifinity + a tv? I have 2x Xfired 5770's and I am using both DVI ports and the DP on the first card. Is it possible to add a tv with the HDMI port? Also will this throw off my Eyefinity array?


----------



## Infrabasse

I think you can only drive 3 monitors with the non eyefinity 6 5xxx series
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5770 specs*
> ATI Eyefinity multi-display technology
> Three independent display controllers
> Drive three displays simultaneously with independent resolutions, refresh rates, color controls, and video overlays
> Display grouping
> Combine multiple displays to behave like a single large display


By contrast, the 6xxx series supports more
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6950 specs*
> Native support for up to 4 simultaneous displays
> Up to 6 displays supported with DisplayPort 1.2 Multi-Stream Transport


----------



## animal0307

dam. Is it possible to drive a screen from the second card?


----------



## Bradey

not in xfire


----------



## Infrabasse

You could try running a cheap single slot card on your lower pcie x1 slot for the TV, but you'd need to sacrifice your sound card.


----------



## animal0307

Im not real surprised I cant. only thing I was going to use it for was watching movies. I guess I'll stick to streaming them with my xbox.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *animal0307*


Im not real surprised I cant. only thing I was going to use it for was watching movies. I guess I'll stick to streaming them with my xbox.


I was going to suggest a cheap PCI card but if that wont work, what about a cheap USB video card?


----------



## StatiiC

Dow did the person with 6 monitors set it up like that? And what card can run 6 screens?


----------



## Infrabasse

The Eyefinity 6 cards.
I would avoid USB videocards for HD resolutions. Maybe USB3 will change things on that front though.


----------



## De-Zant

Sigh. I just had an insane idea.

To get 6 1280x1024 monitors and arrange them in a 3x2 setup on my wall with a home made DIY 3x2 vesa mount, to use along side with my CRT setup.

It is an appealing idea to me, though I think I don't have the money to buy even used 1280x1024 monitors, since they are roughly 70€ used here.


----------



## Imrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *animal0307*


Is it possible to do Trifinity + a tv? I have 2x Xfired 5770's and I am using both DVI ports and the DP on the first card. Is it possible to add a tv with the HDMI port? Also will this throw off my Eyefinity array?


As others mentioned, no. I ran into that problem. When I upgraded to the 2600k, I made sure to get a Z68 chipset board, so I can use the onboard GPU on the CPU. Now I can run my 3 monitors in crossfire and still drive my TV.

You can always keep your TV hooked up to your bottom card and disable crossfire when you want to use it. If you want to be duplicate a display, you can always just get a spliter and run it off of that.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Imrac*


As others mentioned, no. I ran into that problem. When I upgraded to the 2600k, I made sure to get a Z68 chipset board, so I can use the onboard GPU on the CPU. Now I can run my 3 monitors in crossfire and still drive my TV.

You can always keep your TV hooked up to your bottom card and disable crossfire when you want to use it. If you want to be duplicate a display, you can always just get a spliter and run it off of that.


I thought about that today. I may do that if I can find a 15+ ft HDMI cable cheap.


----------



## iCrap

This is mine. Sorry for the bad quality.... the iPhone 4 camera really isn't that amazing.


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *animal0307;14005648*
> I thought about that today. I may do that if I can find a 15+ ft HDMI cable cheap.


Bought my 25 foot HDMI 1.4 cable off ebay for like 8 dollars shipped. You can also check out www.monoprice.com for some good quality and well priced deals.

The ebay link is not the actual one I bought, but I haven't had any problems with mine. Because HDMI is digital, you don't have to worry about the quality of the copper too much, it will run great.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac;14006691*
> Bought my 25 foot HDMI 1.4 cable off ebay for like 8 dollars shipped. You can also check out www.monoprice.com for some good quality and well priced deals.
> 
> The ebay link is not the actual one I bought, but I haven't had any problems with mine. Because HDMI is digital, you don't have to worry about the quality of the copper too much, it will run great.


Thanks for the idea. I grabbed 25ft one also. It was ~$9 shipped.


----------



## Rogue71

[/URL]

revamped setup with new ergotron lx deskmount arms....


----------



## Senator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogue71;14038112*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> revamped setup with new ergotron lx deskmount arms....


Looks good man!







I almost went that route with arms as well. Just didn't want to put clamps on my desk


----------



## iCrap

Anyone know how to rotate a monitor in CCC? i tried doing that for my right monitor... won't let me.


----------



## Senator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iCrap*


Anyone know how to rotate a monitor in CCC? i tried doing that for my right monitor... won't let me.


As in a PLP (Portrait Landscape Portrait) Setup? AFAIK Eyefinity doesn't allow for that.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Senator*


As in a PLP (Portrait Landscape Portrait) Setup? AFAIK Eyefinity doesn't allow for that.


Yea i want to do it in extended mode, i was hoping for eyefinity mode but if not thats fine too...


----------



## animal0307

It works in Eyefinity, or well it did just now for me. Rotate all your displays then create an eyefinity group. Using CCC 11.6


----------



## Bradey

to rotate
open ccc
common display tasks,
rotate display


----------



## iCrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


to rotate
open ccc
common display tasks,
rotate display


Option is greyed out..


----------



## Bradey

try using windows, right click, screen res


----------



## De-Zant

All portrait will work.

Not portrait - landscape - portrait


----------



## iCrap

oh.. damn :/ thats what i wanted to do. ah well.


----------



## iCrap

Anyone know if i can run 5 monitors in one massive eyefinity group using my 2 cards?


----------



## Dr216

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iCrap*


Anyone know if i can run 5 monitors in one massive eyefinity group using my 2 cards?


not with your cards no you need eyefinity 6 edition cards.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iCrap*


Option is greyed out..


When your CCC craps out and starts to grey out your "portrait" option, do the following:

Create a new display group
Delete that same group
Try to portrait again


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


All portrait will work.

Not portrait - landscape - portrait



Quote:



Originally Posted by *iCrap*


oh.. damn :/ thats what i wanted to do. ah well.


Have a look at SoftTH
It might help with what you're trying to do.

* 2.0 pre-alpha
- Re-written almost completely from scratch
- Supports any number of outputs in any configuration
- New configuration method


----------



## Rogue71

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iCrap*


Anyone know how to rotate a monitor in CCC? i tried doing that for my right monitor... won't let me.


if you are referring to my pic, that 4th screen on the right is on another computer. since i got the arms and i dont use the secondary system the way i used to i have since flipped it backto landscape mode anyway as i find it looks better.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

hey guys how u remove tearing again from middle monitor i forgot ?


----------



## Bradey

http://www.overclock.net/search.php?searchid=4699692

http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/591...l#post13533926


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


hey guys how u remove tearing again from middle monitor i forgot ?


Set it as the preferred screen.


----------



## adamwzl

alright soo i've been fooling around with my ASUS monitors for a while now. I just cant for the life of me get them calibrated correctly. Each monitor is a bit off with the color. One is too bluish, one has a bit more green to it, and another one has to much green/red.

Ive probably got 5-6 hours trying different color settings and what not. I can get one image to look right and any others will be off. Its actually becoming very annoying.

Does anyone know if a great way to calibrate their monitors in eyefinity easily?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl;14058308*
> alright soo i've been fooling around with my ASUS monitors for a while now. I just cant for the life of me get them calibrated correctly. Each monitor is a bit off with the color. One is too bluish, one has a bit more green to it, and another one has to much green/red.
> 
> Ive probably got 5-6 hours trying different color settings and what not. I can get one image to look right and any others will be off. Its actually becoming very annoying.
> 
> Does anyone know if a great way to calibrate their monitors in eyefinity easily?


I never really bothered with that aspect, but you really can't get the three to match? How big is the difference?


----------



## adamwzl

Man i tell you its crazy, the difference is one is more "cool" and the others are very "warm". Its a real PITA to get them to match. Im almost at a loss, but I really dont want to go through the trouble of selling them either.

It bothers me so much that I just game on one monitor now.


----------



## De-Zant

Well how much have you messed with the individual color settings?

Even though I've never used identical screens, the colors have pretty much always matched exactly, aside from a bit more vibrant colors on the better screens.


----------



## Infrabasse

If you can't do this with the standard monitor settings you'll have to look towards monitor calibration probes such as the Datavision Spyder3.
It's a peripheral that measures your pixel colors and creates custom color profiles so as to get as close as possible from a perfect image. So you'd create 3 different icc profiles, 1 per monitor. Apply each profile to its monitor in ccc and hopefully you'll have truer colors overall and your monitors will display much more similar colors.

They're not exactly cheap, but the more monitors you have the more useful and worth it they are.


----------



## adamwzl

de-zant - i've messed with the individual colors for well over 5 hours. Couple hours here and there. The standard monitor settings just will not work together. When I had my 3xAcers I was able to get them to color match within 15 minutes.

Infrabasse - thanks for the idea, I'm checking into it. From a quick google search people are saying their having trouble with the spyder3 and eyefinity. Are you currently using this? If so could you give me some directions on how to properly assign the seperate icc profiles to each monitor in ccc.

I will probably order this in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Infrabasse

I actually aren't using this yet. It's in my list of things to get but it's not a priority at the moment.
CCC should allow per monitor icc profiles. But we all know ccc is a buggy piece of garbage so I'm really not surprised there may be issues.


----------



## Infrabasse

I may actually be wrong regarding icc profiles in ccc.
There is color adjustments but thats not exactly icc profiles
source

food for thought:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotti*
> the icc profile doesn't translate into those sliders at all.
> 
> The calibration a spyder does is 2 part, one is LUT that corrects gamma and white point via the video card. The other is generating the icc profile.
> 
> The icc profile tells icc aware applications where Red Blue and Green are in relation to the standardized sRGB locations.
> 
> If you have 3 displays that are the same, the same icc profile you used before would likely still give very comprable results. What you lost is the LUT that does most of the visible work. Unfortunetly the ATI driver does not provide near enough control to replicate what a LUT would do.
> 
> The best thing you can do is calibrate the monitors in hardware to share the same white point.


source


----------



## Infrabasse

This OCN member has a cool idea of sharing his spyder3
Pay for shipping + $5 to get the device and create your profile, then be done with it and ship it back....

De-Zant qualifies (100 rep +), unfortunately you dont adamwzi


----------



## adamwzl

thats fine, I have no problem buying the product anyhow. I would need to do it again when I reformat anyway.

Thanks for the info I appreciate it.

Hopefully that same profile will work for all three of the same displays. Its worth a shot.


----------



## Infrabasse

Make sure you come back here with your hands on experience and let us know what you found


----------



## adamwzl

Definitely will. I have to fit into my budget, hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## Infrabasse

Just make sure you don't get the spyder 3 express as the license doesn't support multiple monitors. There is also different brands/manufacturers on this market.


----------



## Bradey

what adapters are you running?
dp to vga can have a colour shift


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

they should be the same if they are the same monitor. obviously the settings on both monitors all equal with eachother?

if they are on angles dont let that fool you, sometimes a lcd can look warmer or bluish at different angles.


----------



## De-Zant

Even identical LCDs have huge differences in the IQ, requiring extensive calibration to match up. Sometimes.


----------



## UbNub

My eyefinity setup just got delivered by UPS. I can't get CCC to detect the 3rd monitor though. And I am using a display port to dvi active converter for it. Any ideas why it isn't being detected?


----------



## UbNub

Okay got it to work now but now when I launch games I get a BSOD. Please help. I was so excited for eyefinity and now I can't get it to work


----------



## Infrabasse

Sometimes some games dont handle well having been played in standard resolution and then being launched in eyefinity with no standard resolution available
Go back to extended, launch the game and set it to windowed.
Close the game, setup eyefinity, launch the game again and then set it in eyefinity resolution.

You issue could be something totally different but maybe that's it


----------



## animal0307

Quick question. I just got my HDMI cable and now have Eyefinity + tv. MY setup is Eyefinity on 5770 #1 and TV on 5770 #2. I got the screens set up no problem but my task bar is on my tv and not my Eyefinity setup where I want it. Anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## TDS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *animal0307*


Quick question. I just got my HDMI cable and now have Eyefinity + tv. MY setup is Eyefinity on 5770 #1 and TV on 5770 #2. I got the screens set up no problem but my task bar is on my tv and not my Eyefinity setup where I want it. Anyone know how to fix it?


You are restricted to using GPU 1 on the crossfire set up. you should have nothing hooked to GPU 2


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TDS*


You are restricted to using GPU 1 on the crossfire set up. you should have nothing hooked to GPU 2


Pretty sure he knows that. 
Disables crossfire to use the tv
enables it to game in eyefinity crossfire

Taskbar goes by default on the primary monitor
If your eyefinity group is setup above the tv it might not be possible to have the taskbar on the eyefinity group. Also you can simply drag your taskbar where you want it.


----------



## animal0307

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TDS*


You are restricted to using GPU 1 on the crossfire set up. you should have nothing hooked to GPU 2


I guess I should have mentioned I'm not xfired.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


Taskbar goes by default on the primary monitor
If your eyefinity group is setup above the tv it might not be possible to have the taskbar on the eyefinity group. Also you can simply drag your taskbar where you want it.


What do you mean by above the tv? How do I drag my task bar?

*EDIT:* Never mind I found it. Gotta unlock the taskbar then move it. Thanks for the help


----------



## Bradey

right click
unlock the task bar
cluck and drag


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14067077*
> Even identical LCDs have huge differences in the IQ, requiring extensive calibration to match up. Sometimes.


Agree 100%, at least potentially. I've found - amidst practical tweaking of 5 identical, good quality monitors - calibration is required, albeit only "extensive" in they fundamentally exist so near each other out of box that it's impossible (exaggeration) to cease adjustment before accomplishment of absolute perfection.

Some identical monitors demonstrate a very substantial discrepancy @ equal settings, though. That would drive me insane.
Quote:


> Okay got it to work now but now when I launch games I get a BSOD. Please help. I was so excited for eyefinity and now I can't get it to work


Any update from you, man? Have you resolved the BSOD or still stuck?


----------



## UbNub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14074868*
> Sometimes some games dont handle well having been played in standard resolution and then being launched in eyefinity with no standard resolution available
> Go back to extended, launch the game and set it to windowed.
> Close the game, setup eyefinity, launch the game again and then set it in eyefinity resolution.
> 
> You issue could be something totally different but maybe that's it


Thanks









Now I'm having a problem with the monitor connected to the display port not getting signal when I'm not in games. Anyone know how to fix that? Also now that I have my eyefinity set up please add me to the club. I have 3 Acer P215HBbds. They were cheap and work really good!


----------



## Bradey

need photo


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

my active mini dp adaptor that came with my 6990 died. it was on its way out for a while had to jiggle it to get to work sometimes. bought a new active adaptor - $60, but works fine now.


----------



## =JLumbs=

Hey guys my rig is kinda pissing me off......i play allot of bfbc2 on eyefinity but to get decent frames i have to turn down settings to all low and 2xaa 2xaf.......

My question is i want to get at least med to med high settings and this is what im thinking..........

1) Either get a 2600k or 2500k rig with same cards or

2)keep rig sell cards and get 6950s or if money 6970s

which will be better price/performance? Plus i wanna be ready for BF3 when comes out!!!!! OOOHHH YYEEAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Infrabasse

1GB is not really enough for eyefinity with AA
There's your problem.
Get a pair of 6950
Not sure if the 7xxx is due before bf3's release


----------



## =JLumbs=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14083377*
> 1GB is not really enough for eyefinity with AA
> There's your problem.
> Get a pair of 6950
> Not sure if the 7xxx is due before bf3's release


So u think a pair of 6950s over a i7 2600k or 2500k rig with 6870s??????


----------



## Infrabasse

Hmmm considering your resolution a single 6970 (and thus upgrading to sandybridge) could be fine, but you might wanna budget an upgrade for that in the not so distant future.

Or you could upgrade to sandybridge and wait for southern islands, maybe in september.


----------



## =JLumbs=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


Hmmm considering your resolution a single 6970 (and thus upgrading to sandybridge) could be fine, but you might wanna budget an upgrade for that in the not so distant future.

Or you could upgrade to sandybridge and wait for southern islands, maybe in september.


So you think either way right now is bad, both my cpu and gpu are needed to be upgraded?

What im trying to say is which should i do in a budget? which will give the most performance

1) Go to 2600k or 2500k rig *and keep the 6870s*

2) *Or Keep the Q9550 @ 4.1ghz rig *and buy 6950s or 6970s.

With option 1 you think i wont see much performance? i thought i heard games like BFBC2 and BF3 is more cpu dependant?

With option 2 will my aging Q9550 not be able to handle the 69xxs series or even 7000 series cards

Ive had this question kinda posted before, and it seems no one likes either or, its like upgrade it all!!!!! but i dont like how much it will cost lol. Plus now i really REALLY wish i didnt buy the 6870s now.


----------



## Bradey

i would recommend the new gpu first, if you want aa


----------



## iCrap

Honestly i would wait for 7000 series. I heard they are due in august. if so its time to upgrade the old 5770's.


----------



## Infrabasse

Very very few games are cpu dependant now, and a quad core @ 4.1GHz isn't exactly slow.
If you have to upgrade now, upgrade the GPU. But be ready to sell it off for a 7xxx series when it's out a few weeks later.
Maybe evga can step-up your upgrade?

edit: hmmm my bad, they only do that for motherboards and nvidia video cards.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=JLumbs=;14088991*
> So u think a pair of 6950s over a i7 2600k or 2500k rig with 6870s??????


You're vram choked with 6870s. It won't matter if you have a 980x, you'll still be vram choked.


----------



## =JLumbs=

Well since ive been talking bout this.....i have been playing around with settings in BFBC2 and i turnd off CF and went with single 6870 and its playing allot smoother i was even able to turn 2 settings to med now!!!!!

anyone have an explanation for this???


----------



## Infrabasse

Legendary drivers of fail


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14092394*
> Legendary drivers of fail


This x1000


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap;14092862*
> This x1000


Seconded


----------



## =JLumbs=

I might just sell one of my 6870s and buy a 6970 or wait for 7000 series shoot!!!!!!!!! now i really dont know what to do dam YOU!!! technology!!!!


----------



## tout

Running 3240 x 1920 resolution in portrait mode on 3 Acer 23" monitors. Really liking this setup better now. Landscape was way too stretched with reduced vertical vision.


----------



## De-Zant

Your vertical vision was not reduced... All modern games see the same amount vertically, with any resolution you use. That means your current setup sees roughly the same as one 16:9 display, regardless of the resolution. It's just more immersive because it's huge and has a huge resolution.


----------



## tout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14100333*
> Your vertical vision was not reduced... All modern games see the same amount vertically, with any resolution you use. That means your current setup sees roughly the same as one 16:9 display, regardless of the resolution. It's just more immersive because it's huge and has a huge resolution.


True but it certainly seemed squashed in 5760 x 1080! Much more natural looking now.


----------



## De-Zant

Well it looked like it?

It was not. You are just experiencing a lower FOV, which makes the image look more natural. And higher resolution, which makes it look like a window into the game, instead of a monitor.


----------



## =JLumbs=

So is anyone with me on this one.....im thinking of getting rid of my 6870s in cf and going a single card soultion a 6970 with hopes of getting another one by the time of BF3.....i just hope my [email protected] rig can handle it..........anyone???????

As explained earlier for some reason i get smoother gameplay and i can even go up a little higher in settings with one 6870 instead of 6870CF in BFBC2 (the game i play 90% of the time) in eyefinity.... im hoping that a single 6970 in eyefinity will be better......and having them in CF should be allot better.....like said earlier do u guys think my rig will handle it!!!

I think im going to go with the upgrade to 6970s instead of a new 2600k or 2500k rig.

I just hate the fact that 7000 series are coming around the corner....


----------



## Infrabasse

I would try to wait for Southern Island.
If you have the money upgrade to sandybridge now, keep your 6870 and go 7xxx when it's out.


----------



## =JLumbs=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


I would try to wait for Southern Island.
If you have the money upgrade to sandybridge now, keep your 6870 and go 7xxx when it's out.


Everyones telling me that its my GPUs that can handle the resoultion and i posted earlier i only want to do one or the other atm......

1)keep the 6870cf and get 2600k or 2500k

2)keep my Q9550 rig and get 6970 or 6970s

which will be more performance per dollar upgrade???????

Dont get me wrong i just wanna get one then get the other later when things get cheaper......and i still wanna get the most outta my Q9550 i feel its still worth keeping around.....anyways i have to much computers i want to have a use for all of 4 of them in same room heheheh......


----------



## Infrabasse

2500k wont really bring you anything for games until you change your gpu
trouble is the gpu you really want isn't out yet.

I would wait.


----------



## =JLumbs=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14112079*
> 2500k wont really bring you anything for games until you change your gpu
> trouble is the gpu you really want isn't out yet.
> 
> I would wait.


Well the game i play the most BFBC2 people say that has allot of cpu usage same im assuming with my new favorite game BF3.

I hate this!!!!! Keeping up with the tech!!!! I wonder if the performance will be worth the high dollar value........ If not i will go with high end 6000series cards with the better prices at that time...


----------



## subnet

Personally I'd rather wait for the 7000 series refresh and maybe Bulldozer (depending on how it turns out).


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=JLumbs=;14118198*
> Well the game i play the most BFBC2 people say that has allot of cpu usage same im assuming with my new favorite game BF3.
> 
> I hate this!!!!! Keeping up with the tech!!!! I wonder if the performance will be worth the high dollar value........ If not i will go with high end 6000series cards with the better prices at that time...


I saw a large FPS increase in BFBC3 when going from a 3.8ghz 1055t to a stock 2600k with my cards. About 30 FPS.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Imrac*


I saw a large FPS increase in *BFBC3* when going from a 3.8ghz 1055t to a stock 2600k with my cards. About 30 FPS.










... are you from the future?!


----------



## UbNub

Is there anyway to make games that only run in 1920x1080 to be displayed on the center screen? Even with eyefinity disabled the games always end up on the right side. I don't like moving my mouse and keyboard every time I want to play Beat Hazard.


----------



## Infrabasse

When not in eyefinity games will display on your primary display.
Change settings either in CCC or windows display settings.


----------



## UbNub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14137519*
> When not in eyefinity games will display on your primary display.
> Change settings either in CCC or windows display settings.


Lol oops what a simple fix.


----------



## UbNub

double


----------



## Infrabasse




----------



## Infrabasse

Steam has dirt 3 on sale @ -33%
Get it while it's still hot !


----------



## De-Zant

^ eh, wrong thread?


----------



## Infrabasse

Nope, Dirt 3 is icing on my eyefinity cake


----------



## De-Zant

My dirt 3 is glitched pretty badly. Think of every surface whiter than the OCN post background being a pixellated random color. I mean, when I see the sun in game, half of my sky is pink. When I see the front lights of cars, they are bright yellow. When my headlights reflect on the snow at night time, it's bright purple. My HUD is almost completely blue or red.

This makes the game that much more unenjoyable for me.


----------



## Infrabasse

I'm detecting large amounts of sarcasm.

The epics drivers of fail at work once again








My dirt 3 is beautiful !


----------



## De-Zant

Sarcasm where?

Eh. My dirt 3 is broken but meh. It's playable.

I have confirmation that it's the drivers. Multiple accounts of this online. Has happened on 3 windows installs with the same drivers. For some reason, 10.5 is the only driver that will ever work on my rig, even if I reinstall windows and try some other. I once tried to go 11.6 because I heard it fixed the issues on some other people but that rendered my rig useless for 2 days because of the driver mess. In the end I just decided to reinstall windows. Ended up doing that thrice because I tried the new drivers on the new windows install, and then 11.2 too. Then reverted to 10.5.


----------



## Infrabasse

make system backups and/or make restore points.
I now make sure I do before each video driver upgrade.


----------



## De-Zant

Might've been a good idea.


----------



## UbNub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


My dirt 3 is glitched pretty badly. Think of every surface whiter than the OCN post background being a pixellated random color. I mean, when I see the sun in game, half of my sky is pink. When I see the front lights of cars, they are bright yellow. When my headlights reflect on the snow at night time, it's bright purple. My HUD is almost completely blue or red.

This makes the game that much more unenjoyable for me.


If it's on Steam verify integrity of game cache.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UbNub;14155090*
> If it's on Steam verify integrity of game cache.


lol done that plenty of times. I even reinstalled it twice.

No go.

And reinstalled windows too, and installed it again. Still the same issue.


----------



## UbNub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14156283*
> lol done that plenty of times. I even reinstalled it twice.
> 
> No go.
> 
> And reinstalled windows too, and installed it again. Still the same issue.


[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N3kmYzjv2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N3kmYzjv2M"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N3kmYzjv2M[/ame[/URL]]

You try the fix in this guys description?


----------



## De-Zant

I think I did that solution back then, didn't work. I think that's also the solution which stops the crashing of the game, but meh


----------



## Infrabasse

Meaning you can kiss your DX11 features goodbye but it'll still be prettier than what you currently have


----------



## De-Zant

Depends. It really doesn't show at all unless it's night time snow track. Or kenya where you see the sun.

But most of the time it's not visible (in cockpit view)


----------



## Ren-dog

I'm saddened to say, but i have to leave the club, i have sold one of my monitors so i can afford to move out.

Thanks for the help and the memories.


----------



## De-Zant

Moved to retired eyefinity users section.


----------



## Infrabasse

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: SHadow of Chernobyl + Complete 2009 visual mod


----------



## Aaranu

Add me to the club please!









Using a 6990, thinking about getting another 6970 and going trifire to get some fps in some newer games

2 x asus 24inch (VH242H) and one asus 27inch (VE278Q)


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu;14218772*
> Add me to the club please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using a 6990, thinking about getting another 6970 and going trifire to get some fps in some newer games
> 
> 2 x asus 24inch (VH242H) and one asus 27inch (VE278Q)


Done.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaranu*


Using a 6990, thinking about getting another 6970 and going trifire to get some fps in some newer games

2 x asus 24inch (VH242H) and one asus 27inch (VE278Q)


Not a huge amount of point at the moment your more likely to vram cap with AA/af etc than run out of raw power with a 6990.

does it not get really weird having your centre screen be bigger? (but same resolution) when you run eyefinity I think that would just hurt my brain ruin the immersion etc.


----------



## TDS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaranu*


Add me to the club please!









Using a 6990, thinking about getting another 6970 and going trifire to get some fps in some newer games

2 x asus 24inch (VH242H) and one asus 27inch (VE278Q)


Looking good. You should purchase my Asus VE248H I have for sale for your center screen so you dont have a fried brain from having a larger center screen at an odd resulotion.


----------



## Infrabasse

They're the same resolution. Having a different resolution and the same pixel size would actually help make it look good ingame, unfortunately I don't believe that'd be supported by eyefinity.


----------



## deltaspirit

Thinking about selling my U2311H's and getting some U2410's, dunno if it's worth the trouble for 3600x1920 over 3240x1920 a couple of extra inches.I don't really miss 3600x1920 from when I had triple 2407's..


----------



## Infrabasse

the important inches here are the ones you get from moving from a 16/9th to a 16/10th ratio.
I never liked 16/9th for a computer monitor, so sticking 3 side by side only makes the ratio worse.
Honestly though, it's a lot of money to spend. If I had to do it again, I'd probably get just one U2410 and a couple of cheap 24". Trouble is you cant really find cheap 16/10 24".
That or a U2711 and with a couple standard hd 27". Hoping that the U2711 doesnt look too bad in (non native) standard hd while eyefinity gaming.


----------



## Zudeo

Please add me to the group.

I'm using a Sapphire Radeon HD5870 with 3 23" Dell U2311H's. (Rev A01)









I'm waiting for the Radeon HD7970 or two HD7950's when they come out for Battlefield 3 though. It should be good times!


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TDS*


Looking good. You should purchase my Asus VE248H I have for sale for your center screen so you dont have a fried brain from having a larger center screen at an odd resulotion.


I actually dont mind it at all, Before i bought it i was a little sceptical about it, but now that i have it up and running i really like it. Have had no problems at all.. beside getting lowish fps in crysis 2 at some parts, but i hear thats normal for crysis.

And also im from aus so shipping the screen here would probs cost a lot haha


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


the important inches here are the ones you get from moving from a 16/9th to a 16/10th ratio.
I never liked 16/9th for a computer monitor, so sticking 3 side by side only makes the ratio worse.
Honestly though, it's a lot of money to spend. If I had to do it again, I'd probably get just one U2410 and a couple of cheap 24". Trouble is you cant really find cheap 16/10 24".
That or a U2711 and with a couple standard hd 27". Hoping that the U2711 doesnt look too bad in standard hd while eyefinity gaming.


This. I mean, in single screen usage I llike 16:9 (though not as much as 16:10 because of the resolution difference), but in multiscreen usage I just can't tolerate it. I mean, no matter how big, 3x 16:9 still looks way too narrow. And 3x 16:10 looks better already, though still not perfect. I'm on 3x 4:3 but then again, that's doesn't really look better either. Dunno.

/ramble


----------



## Bradey

5x16:9 in portrait look best to me


----------



## Infrabasse

The trouble with 5x portrait is it's too narrow, bezel-free, for anything else but gaming. And it requires PVA or better yet, IPS


----------



## reality-

hey guys- his is currently my setup with 3x 24" 1920x1080 monitors.
Ive had it for about two weeks now, But honestly.. last 2 days all Ive been doing is scouting the web for better solutions.
Dont get me wrong, gaming on this rig is awesome. But not really the best I think.
So what Im gonna do is sell these monitors and buy new at least 23" but most importent, 1920x1200 .
so what Im thinking of is either 3x2 monitors in landscape mode. But then Im thinking, when gaming with games that has crossair.. where will the focus be? it would be between lots of bezels in the middle?
So lately Ive been thinking, Man 5xscreens in potrait mode seems like the best solution!

Ive been scrolling the thread a bit but not so many people using landscape mode. Some say its too "narrow" and I can imagine 3 screens ok. But 5 screens potraitmode would be optimal right? thin bezels and maybe even 27" 1920x1200 (yeah I know these monitors are probably pretty rare but theoretically)

So lets please have some discussions about potraitmode vs landscape mode!


----------



## De-Zant

Uhh, first off, there are multiple factors to consider when going portrait eyefinity.

First off, IPS. LCD technologies are pretty much TN (most screens), PVA and MVA (least screens of this kind), and the highest end, IPS. If you go portrait, you pretty much have to go IPS. Why? Because TN panels have poor viewing angles. In portrait mode, if you move your head to the right or left even a bit, you have drastic color shift. IPS is the only solution.

Check out the following displays for some IPS panels (yes, they are expensive)

Dell u2211h
Dell U2311h
Dell U2410
HP zr22w
HP ZR24w

Only the U2410 and the ZR24W are 1920x1200 and 24". ZR24W is cheaper IIRC. Definately recommended. Good display for gaming.

IPS is pretty much required for portrait, but all that money does not go to waste either. IPS also makes TN panels look like crap because it has better colors.

Not sure if your current screens are TN or IPS, since I don't know what screens they are. To join the club, you need to give us the model.

And lastly, I would only recommend 3x portrait, to save money. 3x 1920x1200 in portrait is 3600x1920. That's already much wider than 16:9. Add in some bezel comp and it's a bit wider than before. This should already prove to be a good experience. The reason I recommend only 3x is not mainly money, though that plays a factor too, but performance. Running 5 1920x1200 displays is quite difficult. I wouldn't consider it worth it over 3.

And lastly, 3x IPS screens is much better than 5x TN screens, because of the better viewing angles and the better colors.

Cheers.


----------



## Infrabasse

Fill in your system settings. Not sure what videocard you're using and they dont all allow 5 or 6 monitors ....


----------



## Infrabasse

Don't forget HP LP2475w.


----------



## De-Zant

That too.

I've heard bad things about IPS panels from other manufacturers, like viewsonic and samsung. But I've not personally experienced any of them. (practically no IPS panels in finland. Part reasaon why I am on CRTs)


----------



## reality-

hey guys.
Sorry Im not that forum PRO but got some stuff in my signature now.
Thx a lot for the replys and sugesstions for displays. If I was to go with 5screens portrait I would go for crossifre as well. Im just not sure what the difference between radeon 7xxx series is so maybe I wait for that to be released to see if I go with new card model or just crossfire this one


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Another IPS display would be the LG IPS series they are new and I have the IPS236, it's pretty awesome for what I paid.


----------



## De-Zant

Yeah, definitely I'd recommend going 3x portrait first. I don't think a 6970 can run 5 of them that well.

I added you to the list with your current setup


----------



## reality-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14246641*
> Yeah, definitely I'd recommend going 3x portrait first. I don't think a 6970 can run 5 of them that well.


how about 2x6970 ?


----------



## reality-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123;14246638*
> Another IPS display would be the LG IPS series they are new and I have the IPS236, it's pretty awesome for what I paid.


really nice price for this monitor but useless for portraitmode because of the design of the bottom :S all around looks pretty oval.


----------



## De-Zant

Not sure, actually. Never seen such a setup. Not that I specifically know how well each GPU would perform in eyefinity anyway. Haven't looked that much into it.


----------



## De-Zant

Also, which 6970? Not sure if yours supports 5 monitors. If it's a one with 5 connectors, AFAIK it only supports 4 monitors.


----------



## Infrabasse

Also, be aware that 3x U2410 pump out a lot of heat on their own.
If you go 5 monitors, you might wanna look @ some led backlit monitors.


----------



## reality-

This is the card
http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Series/EAH6970_DCII2DI4S2GD5/


----------



## De-Zant

Ok. I see. It does support 6 monitors. (and thus 5 too)

Now you need to consider your monitor choice. Looked up any of the monitors recommended yet?


----------



## reality-

Yes I did indeed look the 1920x1200 monitors and sure they ar epricey. but they didnt get so good user reviews. many ppl said that the new IPS technology has some bad displays etc...
I wouldnt pay that much for a monitor if I didnt know it was going to be near flawless.


----------



## Infrabasse

1x6970 is not really sufficient for eyefinity with 3 monitors.
I'm running 2x 6950 and still need to lower settings in some games.


----------



## reality-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14246836*
> 1x6970 is not really sufficient for eyefinity with 3 monitors.
> I'm running 2x 6950 and still need to lower settings in some games.


Ive tried 3monitor eyefinity with this card and it has no problems whatsoever. battlefield bad company 2 running very well with every setting to max (except HBAO is off). 8x AA . runs very smooth.
NFS shift and dirt3 running excellent with every setting maxxed out. this on 6014x1080. no problems at all.


----------



## De-Zant

Especially dell has great warranty. If you buy new, and receive a faulty device (sad that high end displays are vurnable to arriving in bad condition new), it's quite easy to get it replaced with a good one.

Not sure about HP or the others.

Technically, you can go TN but I can't promise an enjoyable experience. Just look at the viewing angles on your current displays. Look at them from below and high. The colors change quite a bit. Decide if that would matter to you. If not, you could go TN to save money. The viewing angles would be an issue to me, at least. And I assume to other people too. But you never know.... keep in mind the vertical viewing angles of TN panels are horizontal in portrait mode.

If you've tried portrait on your current monitors and aren't bothered by the viewing angles in portrait, you can go TN without much worry.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reality-;14246834*
> Yes I did indeed look the 1920x1200 monitors and sure they ar epricey. but they didnt get so good user reviews. many ppl said that the new IPS technology has some bad displays etc...
> I wouldnt pay that much for a monitor if I didnt know it was going to be near flawless.


You also have to bare in mind that the actual people on the market for such monitors are a lot more demanding and critical. They are often used in pro photography etc. Compare this to the average joe's monitor. Joe won't notice those color differences on his ****ty monitor.


----------



## reality-

I see your point (both of you).
I have TN panels now and always have had them (never had a real highend monitor). And Ive always viewed the monitors as more hten good enough. However I have never tried portrait mode and obviously this could be a critical point if the viewing angle is bad. in landscape mode theres no problems whatsoever with my monitors thats cheap TN.
Unfortuanally the stands on my currecnt monitors doesnt allow me to try portrait mode







.

I like eyefinity I really do, but seriously once I tried it for a while. All I can think about is "go bigger". What you guys feel about 3x2 setups then? not good for FPS games right? racing and flight simulator I think its fine. Is the vieweing angels as importent in 3x2 as in portrait mode?


----------



## Infrabasse

3x2 is something to avoid.
If you want large, go 5x1, 3x1 with large screens, or maybe even dual projectors.


----------



## De-Zant

I don't think 3x2 is good for anything. A bunch of review sites that have had it, I hear, have all trashed it. Why? Because it's crap for everything. Even in racers, the line splits the horizon, so you have difficulty seeing the end of the road and the likes.


----------



## reality-

oki thats good..
then I think my aim is for portrait mode..
How about 27" 1920x1200 with thin bezels? u know any of theese screens?
or myabe 26" or whatever thats a bit bigger then 24.


----------



## De-Zant

If you feel like risking it with TN, asus makes decent 25.5" 1920x1200 monitors. (TN tier)

And I-Inc has a remarkably cheap 28" 1920x1200 monitor. Not sure about the quality though. I hear it's mediocre. Ask CH_skyline_ He has 3. I can arrange you a chat with him in this thread if you'd like


----------



## Infrabasse

If you can't find thin (narrow) bezel, try shallow so you can overlap monitors.
That's probably only gonna be viable with LED


----------



## De-Zant

Surround lit LED monitors usually have thicker bezels than CCFL monitors, no?


----------



## Infrabasse

nope, led = ultra thin, and also uses less energy than ccfl
not sure about surround vs top/bottom


----------



## reality-

I would be interested in seeing one of theese LED monitors with ultra thin bezels.

De-Zant: I'd love to get in contact with this guy with 3 of theese 28" monitors!

Very nice forum and kind help.Thx for the responses!


----------



## Infrabasse

I think there's a missunderstanding. With LED backlight technology, the monitor is thin (shallow), the bezel's width isn't particularly changed.


----------



## De-Zant

Oh wait. Hmm. Interesting. Seems he has 3 hannstar 28" monitors. I recall they were I-Inc. Not sure anymore.

And they seem to be somewhat rare.

I'll have to look around more if it would be worth it at all. I don't even know how much those hannstars cost.


----------



## reality-

oki.

Im still looking for the larger 1920x1200 monitors but doesnt seem to find so many. didnt find this asus 25.5 either.

Hey btw, eyefinity doesnt support 120hz (3d) right?
So I shouldnt be looking for 120hz monitors anyway ?


----------



## De-Zant

The asus 25.5" monitors are advertised as 26"

Not sure about eyefinity and 120hz.


----------



## reality-

I found a review on it I think:
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Displays/ASUS-VW266H-255-Monitor-Review-Going-large-budget/User-Experience-and-Conclusions

this is the one u mean right? Seems like a fair price as well as a good reveiw.


----------



## Infrabasse

It works on the green side, not sure with ATI. They have 3d alright.
Bare in mind you'd need twice the horsepower for 3d.

I'd get a large 3d TV next to my eyefinity triplet if I wanted to adopt 3d.


----------



## reality-

a large 3d TV is ok for movies and stuff but I'd rather game on 3xmonitors 3D if I was gonna use 3D.
And if I just go for 3x1 landscape and portrait I think in 3D I can crossfire 6970 cards and it would work alright.. maybe in the future trifire it..

But I googled eyefinity 3D for a while and it looks like a very rare topic..


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reality-;14247512*
> I found a review on it I think:
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Displays/ASUS-VW266H-255-Monitor-Review-Going-large-budget/User-Experience-and-Conclusions
> 
> this is the one u mean right? Seems like a fair price as well as a good reveiw.


Yes, that's the one I mean. My brother has that monitor, and it's quite decent for TN IMO. I don't know about the viewing angles of that particular monitor, though. You can ask alatar here on OCN about it. http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=117856

He has that particular monitor. He might be able to give some insight on the viewing angles, even if he doesn't have that much experience with monitors.


----------



## reality-

cool.. but indeed its very rare.. couldnt find in many stores really..


----------



## reality-

ok there defintly seems to be a lack of screens bigger then 24" with 1920x1200 within a good price around 450$ max. If Im wrong please suggest me some.
Otherwise it looks like Id have to go with the 24" 1920x1200 which seems a bit booring since only difference with my setup right now is the 16:10 compared to 16:9. is this difference enough to justify changing monitors? Ive never really had a 16:10 so I dont know..


----------



## De-Zant

I wouldn't advice changing monitors with that small of a difference tbh.

I advice you to do more research into this first. And ponder if you'd really like portrait.

Buying on impulse is never good.


----------



## reality-

indeed but I already have a setup which is ok but really not cool enough..
3x24" screens at 16:9 isnt that satisfying that I thought.. There has to be some cheap good enough 26/27" monitors at 1920x1200 ... that would be cool I could start with 3 of hten in landscape, then by time adding 2 for portrait maybe


----------



## De-Zant

Check out the I-Inc iH-282HPB

Don't know much about it. Check reviews and prices online.


----------



## reality-

I saw this one but unfortuanally it looks like the bezels are pretty thick


----------



## De-Zant

EDIT: Oh. It doesn't support portrait. Nevermind


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reality-;14247981*
> I saw this one but unfortuanally it looks like the bezels are pretty thick


yup


----------



## reality-

nice setup
I can see already in this pic that 16:10 rocks!

man I got curious on this asus VW266H but its nowhere to be found!??


----------



## Infrabasse

Where do you live? I see it on amazon


----------



## De-Zant

Doesn't support portrait AFAIK


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14248133*
> Doesn't support portrait AFAIK


Nothing a cheap arm stand can't fix


----------



## De-Zant

Is it VESA?


----------



## reality-

the asus VW266H doenst support portrait?
I live in sweden and just found some on amazon.co.uk ..
Im really thinking of just getting 3 of them right away..


----------



## De-Zant

I'm googling to check out if it has VESA mounts. If it had, it would be possible to get 3x monitor arms to make them be portrait. In finland, those cost 30€ a piece.

But without monitor arms, they can't go portrait


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14248153*
> Is it VESA?


yup


----------



## reality-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14248175*
> yup


so this mean I can put them in portrait with the armstand?


----------



## De-Zant

It supports VESA, yes. If you ever wanted to make it portrait, you need monitor arms. They cost from 15 to 70 dollars each depending on where you live. Individual arms are cheaper than a whole stand for 3x monitors.


----------



## Infrabasse

yup


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14248184*
> Individual arms are cheaper than a whole stand for 3x monitors.


Especially for these monitor sizes


----------



## De-Zant

Keep in mind, shipping from amazon.co.uk might be somewhat expensive. Give us the link for that, and I can work out how much the shipping would cost.


----------



## reality-

sweet..
But I dunno for 3 monitors I guess Im going landscape mode anyway.. its about if I get 5 monitors for portrait but I guess I cant order this right away.. that would be insane I think. and who knows how the viewing angels would be on 5 screens in portrait.. I spoke to some guy her eon the forum that has one. he said the viewing angel is fine. and he predicts it to be fine on 3 monitors as well, and that a portrait mode of 1 monitor would be fine as well..
So could we then predict that 5 of them in portrait would work pretty ok too ?


----------



## reality-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14248214*
> Keep in mind, shipping from amazon.co.uk might be somewhat expensive. Give us the link for that, and I can work out how much the shipping would cost.







doesnt seem to wanna ship to me in sweden noir to germany.. strange?


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reality-;14248227*
> portrait mode of 1 monitor would be fine as well..
> So could we then predict that 5 of them in portrait would work pretty ok too ?


If it's TN it's just not gonna work. The left hand side monitors will be much darker.


----------



## De-Zant

It won't be perfect, but I think it will be fine. I mean, if you don't view it from the side too much and curve the monitors around you instead of being a flat wall. There WILL be some color distortion though. A noticeable amount. Depending on how you angle them, the side monitors will be darker or brighter than the center one.


----------



## Infrabasse

ebay.no


----------



## De-Zant

Uhh, the monitor you linked is 1920x1080

Also, I still recommend IPS. Soo much. The viewing angles and colors make it worth it IMO. See if you can find 3x ZR24W for relatively cheap. I mean, that's already the size of a 42" TV but wider (in portrait). And there won't be any real color shifts. As where with TN, it's going to be annoying.


----------



## reality-

can you find anything over 24" IPS 1920x1200 with a nice price pls let me know


----------



## PwrElec

2 x Saphire 6950 2GB CF
running 5760x1200
1 x BenQ T24IWA
2 x Philips 240S1SB


----------



## reality-

hey. Anyone been succesful in remobing the bezels manually on a screen?
Ive read some about people doing it but I dont know if its anything to recommend?

Im still having a really hard time deciding what to do.. If there was a screen like the samsung MD230 that was a bit cheaper and like 24" 1920x1200 , I would buy instantly..


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reality-;14249678*
> hey. Anyone been succesful in remobing the bezels manually on a screen?
> Ive read some about people doing it but I dont know if its anything to recommend?


have a look here


----------



## reality-

doesnt look that hard..
but jeez I cant understand why no company makes a screen thats like 24"+ 1920x1200 and that has no unnecesary bezels.. OK the samsung MD230 one is the first ive seen but its way to expensive.
Maybe now that eyefinity is really hitting the markets, other suppliers will open there eyes. Maybe I should just hold out a bit more with the monitors I have.

Any indications that more companies is cming out with these kind of monites?

cheers


----------



## Infrabasse

MD230 is 1920x1080

There is tech being developped that can do away with the bezel completely.
I think I talked about it in here I'll see if I find it. Doubt we'll see those anytime soon.


----------



## reality-

yeah maybe not those without bezel but still more like the md230 hopefully..
I know the md230 is 1080 which sucks really but what can u do..
Im not buying them anyway, too expensive.. if they were like 26" or x1200 , I'd buy instantly really..


----------



## Infrabasse

when you look at the md230, all it is really is a set of debezelled monitors with a lick of paint on the front.


----------



## De-Zant

Manufacturers don't care about bezel size most often, more about style. Such a small market for small bezel displays.

When style didn't matter (CRT era), manufacturers made whatever was easiest to make. My CRTs have 2" bezels to prove that. It's mostly empty space too.


----------



## Bradey

have you tried your 3 monitors in portrit?


----------



## Infrabasse

Yeah, but I prefer triple landscape. I play quite a lot of racing games and it helps with the impression of speed. I do switch to portrait from time to time but it's a bit of a pain rotating all 3 monitors, bring them in close to each other, align, recalibrate eyefinity group, fight with the drivers ....


----------



## De-Zant

^Rotating to portrait should be easy. And as would be the switch through CCC if you profile the two settings.


----------



## Infrabasse

my CCC is not complying at all with me anymore. Last i remember successfully switching from landscape profiles to portrait profiles was probably back when I had a 5870.
Nowadays I can go from extended to eyefinity by loading a profile, I can't go back to extended though, I need to do that manually, CCC gets lost, gives me 1920x1080 instead of 1920x1200 ... CCC is such a pita

You probably haven't experienced much of the pain since you can't rotate, but CCC is so broken it sometimes greys out the rotation option and removes it from windows screen settings. creating a new display group and deleting it fixes this but I used to have to fix it by reinstalling drivers and deleting registry keys


----------



## De-Zant

Infrabasse, I think you might understand my troubles.

First of all, I can only use 10.5 and only one of my two 5870s because no other combination of hardware and software will be able to get drivers properly installed. All but this combination of drivers fail the install.

Then, now that I have my new eyefinity setup back up (old was 3x 1280x1024, clumsy setup, but worked. With a borrowed adapter) with two 21" CRTs and one 24" 1920x1200 LCD that would have been perfect for 3x 1600x1200, CCC don't allow it. CCC limits me to three resolutions, 2048x600, 3840x1024, 5760x1200. The final one would be mmmkaaay but I'd have to letterbox on the two CRTs, which'd make for mismatching sizes. Only 1600x1200 x3 would work properly on this setup, but no.

And even on new windows installs, only 10.5 manages to work. Which means... I still can't use eyefinity. Blargh. Any ideas?


----------



## Infrabasse

What do you mean they fail to install?

- I've sometimes had installs with errors, in which case installing a 2nd time on top results in an install without errors. I seem to remember you talking about BSOD upon install, this has never happened to me. maybe driver sweeper or a full reinstall would help (although I think you also tried that)

- Eyefinity isn't really supported with mixed resolutions. CCC will pick the native resolutions of your monitors. I'm guessing you have the 24" as a primary. Maybe if you set one of the side monitors as a primary it'll offer eyefinity based on 1600x1200 instead of 1920x1200 (and the resulting lower res @ same aspect ratio)


----------



## De-Zant

Uhh no actually.

I never had BSODs. I just had installs where t he end message was "driver failed to install" and upon reboot, no drivers were present.

I did install windows multiple times. To try out some drivers on a new installation, to see if it'd work better. Nope. Every time the same installation errors on everything but 10.5, and even with 10.5 if I used two GPUs.

I know eyefinity doesn't support mixed resoutions. It's just that it should support the highest common resolution of all displays within the aspect ratio, which in this case is 1600x1200 (x3). My CRTs are my screen number one and two. Number two, the F520, is my primary screen. The acer is the third screen. It should offer an option for 4800x1200 in the menu, but it doesn't.

I was just planning on running the 1920x1200 monitor in 1:1 mode and moving the image to the right side so that there's no huge black space in between (OSD controls allow this)

I usually run the CRTs at 2048x1536 on the desktop. However, they are CRTs, and any res within the AR will do properly.

Maybe I'll just be content with this all for a while.. I'm getting another F520 in a few days anyways, so I'll have 3x 21" CRT. I have updated my sig rig prematurely. The eyefinity adapter will limit me to 1600x1200 @ 72hz on the third CRT, but I say, whatever. That's good enough. I would never be able to runa nything higher than 4800x1200 anyway.


----------



## Infrabasse

Try to uninstall your 24"'s driver and use a generic PnP Monitor driver.
Something old that won't have 16/10 or 16/9 resolution.

My server2088 R2 runs a driver version 6.1.7600.16385 from microsoft dated 21/06/2006 that doesn't propose 1920x1200. I attached it in case you wanna give it a shot.


----------



## De-Zant

Sounds like an awful lot of trouble for a few days wait.

But thanks for the help anyhow


----------



## Infrabasse

It's just a monitor driver








Anyways, hope the new setup works well for you.


----------



## De-Zant

I've never messed with monitor drivers, I have no idea what to do. And as such, it's somewhat of a trouble. Otherwise I wouldn't expect it to be much.

But yah. I'll post pics once the F520 arrives, if it works.


----------



## Infrabasse

device manager, right click monitor, uninstall/update driver.
It's just a .sys


----------



## De-Zant

Okay. Thanks. I'll try it soon enough. Maybe tomorrow. Got so much to do today.


----------



## Infrabasse

reality- if you wanna check some 5x1 bench and actual videos of the setup in action, go here


----------



## reality-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


reality- if you wanna check some 5x1 bench and actual videos of the setup in action, go here


Hi M8!

thx a lot for thinking about me when spotting this. 
I looked through the review. Looks nice. i mean really I do enjoy this view much more then 3way landscape. 
There seems to be a small problem though ATM but I think its gonna work it self out pretty soon (not sure maybe already has depending on the age of the review). That some games actually dont support 5x1 landcape yet. 
then still problem with finding good displays for 5x1 landscape with super ultra slim bezels









Please keep your eyes open for updates in this area. Honestly Im sure that 5x1 landcape will soon be the standard of eyefinity. Im sure!! although takes some horsepower to run it with higher quality but man.. we'll get there !


----------



## Infrabasse

XFX triple monitor stand review









Looks wicked








Expensive though, if you compare to this


----------



## iCrap

That is awsome looking... but its HUGE. (and expensive) That one for 100 euros looks better....


----------



## Neokolzia

I was sad when I bought my 2 LG monitors =\ and they don't have a back panel =(

Has anyone in this thread set up a home theatre on 3+ projectors in Eyefinity. That would be sexy.


----------



## Infrabasse

Dual projectors would be more than enough.


----------



## Neokolzia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14328794*
> Dual projectors would be more than enough.


"Would be" and "more then enough" do not belong in this thread good sir









Dual projectors would be huge yes... but I'm talking about someone that is just insane and has access to a ton of projectors and just makes a Massive fluid screen of insane resolution. I mean... why not?


----------



## Infrabasse

dual projectors
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyNZY8On5q8&feature=related[/ame]

triple
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csOISrFN0O0[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOY2lREuwjU&feature=related[/ame]

more








[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r580mzSxSp8&playnext=1&list=PL55C77BEBCB9C5DAC[/ame]


----------



## De-Zant

^^infra

That is only possible because quake engine allows for different kind of FOV scaling than the other game engines. This technically means COD games, which run the quake engine as well, heavily modded, could do that. But other than that, it's pretty rare for a game to allow as such.

See this for curious info. http://strlen.com/gfxengine/fisheyequake/compare.html

Would be awesome combined with EF.


----------



## iCrap

I've actually seen one with 3 projectors on a long wall.... not 360 degrees though.

I was at one point seriously considering getting 3 pico projectors and doing the same. 3, 60 inch screens. Epic.


----------



## Bradey

the issue is the res, normally it is 1024x768, unless you want to spent $$$$


----------



## iCrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


the issue is the res, normally it is 1024x768, unless you want to spent $$$$


Well yea you are right, thats one of the reasons i decided not to get it. but then again 1024x768 x3.


----------



## Bradey

1024x768 x3. is good, i used to have it but i love the larger res


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradey;14332932*
> the issue is the res, normally it is 1024x768, unless you want to spent $$$$


Actually, 1280x1024 and 1280x720 projectors are quite cheap (for projectors) too.


----------



## calavera

Does CCC disable portrait or something? I tried to do landscape-portrait and there was no option available anywhere. Portrait-portrait doesn't work either and I can't even do portrait-portrait-portrait in eyefinity. Using 11.5 right now.

I really just want to do portrait on one monitor if possible, but it looks like it isn't. Anyone?


----------



## Infrabasse

When CCC breaks your portrait, create a displaygroup / eyefinity group, and then delete it.
Portrait should come back


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera;14350223*
> Does CCC disable portrait or something? I tried to do landscape-portrait and there was no option available anywhere. Portrait-portrait doesn't work either and I can't even do portrait-portrait-portrait in eyefinity. Using 11.5 right now.
> 
> I really just want to do portrait on one monitor if possible, but it looks like it isn't. Anyone?


Yea i tried doing the same thing... you can't. It just dosen't work.


----------



## Bradey

rotate one monitor in windows, but it can't be part of your eyefinity


----------



## De-Zant

Not sure if portrait capability is included in EDID info. If it was, disabling EDID might work


----------



## Carniflex

Sapphire 5770 1Gb at stock settings and 3x DELL U2311H in portrait mode.

The two upper ones are Acer S221HQL and are atm running off the onboard ATI 4290 gfx for all the auxiliary stuff I like to see when I'm gaming (MSN, temps, mem usage, etc).


----------



## wolzen

new proud member









vw246h+vk246h+vw246h


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradey;14357036*
> rotate one monitor in windows, but it can't be part of your eyefinity


Impossible, when CCC breaks your portrait it also dissapears from the windows settings.

Again:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> When CCC breaks your portrait, create a displaygroup / eyefinity group, and then delete it.
> Portrait should come back


----------



## Infrabasse

24" IPS 16/10th *$400*


----------



## De-Zant

It is possible to use external software to enable portrait if CCC and windows don't have that option.


----------



## Infrabasse

Isn't my simple fix working ?


----------



## De-Zant

Don't know.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


Isn't my simple fix working ?


No that dosen't work for me.


----------



## Infrabasse

There's also this much more involved solution:
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?...r+fix+portrait


----------



## Infrabasse

This latest driver batch isn't working well for me. Not that the current one is working great, but at least I could launch CCC.
CCC doesn't start for me when on 11.7 or 11.8 preview.

Had to revert back to 11.6


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

i just bought a triple montior stand for portrait, are u saying it wont work with AMD drivers ?


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *3WYXFIRE*


i just bought a triple montior stand for portrait, are u saying it wont work with AMD drivers ?


I'm running successfully in both 3x1 portrait & 5x1 portrait with 11.8 preview, plus 1 extended.


----------



## reality-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XXXfire*


I'm running successfully in both 3x1 portrait & 5x1 portrait with 11.8 preview, plus 1 extended.


Dude.. 5x1 portrait? Give us some pics man, dont be lazy


----------



## reality-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14362530*
> 24" IPS 16/10th *$400*


Good monitor, 16:10 IPS and cheap.
As Ive understood it Dell is also known for good stock monitor stance and pretty thin bezels. Correct? (never owned a dell monitor)


----------



## Infrabasse

experience from my U2410
The stand does pretty much all you'd need. Height adjustment can be a little finicky.
The bezel is fairly thin but the monitors are very thick.

Here's a fairly old picture of my setup


----------



## reality-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14434381*
> The bezel is fairly thin but the monitors are very thick.


The monitors are thick? what effect does this have on eyefinity experience?
You dont recommend Dell monitors for eyefinity?
and dude.. What the H*ll is that creature to the right on ur desk? gives me the creeps man..
ha ha


----------



## Infrabasse

They are very good, especially if you can get them for $400.

The thickness prevents you from overlapping monitor bezels and reduce their perceived width. Something common to pretty much all IPS monitors, but these new U2412 might change that since they're LED backlit. That and they hopefully won't use as much juice and run as hot as the U2410.


----------



## reality-

I see.
But really overlapping monitors works for ppl? I tried it with my monitors but it looked horrible..


----------



## Infrabasse

U2410








75 W (normal operation)
Panel Weight 6.5Kg
6ms (gray to gray) Typical
Color Gamut 110% (CIE 1976)
Color support 1.07 billion colours

U2412m








38 W (typical) / 72 W (maximum)
Panel Weight 3.97Kg
8ms (gray to gray) Typical
Color Gamut 82% (CIE 1976)
Color support 16.7 million colors

U 2412m is definitely not a pro photography monitor but it looks like an awesome choice for eyefinity portrait.
Might get tempted to replace the 2 side monitors by this new baby.


----------



## reality-

Does LED monitors have the same issue as LCD monitors and can get dead pixels? or any other known issues? Cus Im thinking of ordering this from out of my home country (sweden) cus we always get so much higher prices here.


----------



## Infrabasse

Yes. LED is just a different backlight, it's not really related to the pixel technology.

nb: I got my U2410 monitors of ebay and I'm still entitled to 3 year direct support from Dell


----------



## reality-

awesome..
so ur plan i to get 2 more and go for 5x1 portrait right?


----------



## Infrabasse

That's your call man. I wouldn't dare ask you to spend $2000 on monitors.


----------



## reality-

Naw but I have 3 monitors I can sell for 140$ each. thats around 450$
so I get 5x1 portrait mode for around 1650$ (shipment etc)
I mean that must be worth it no? to get 5x1 portrait mode eyefinity
Altough I think i must wait a bit cus I need to get 2 more upgrades for this to be possible. Or maybe 3.
First new PSU to take care of 2 GPU. then another 6970 for crossfire. And then another 8gb RAM I guess.

Man man sometimes I hate that I love this stuff so much.. cus its so expensive to be extreme.. lol


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reality-*


Dude.. 5x1 portrait? Give us some pics man, dont be lazy











Haha, no real capable camera I'm sorry to report; will bum a cell phone & get ya'll acquainted with my IPS monitor array asap









In the mean time, how about some 5x1 screenshots


























































































These images are a bit old, & performance has improved across the board by 20%. In any case; all these titles are being run at maximum IQ settings with 16xAF. Metro is running AAA, Crysis & Warhead no AA. BFBC2 is at 8xEQAA, Batman at 4xEQAA, HAWX 2 @ 2xEQAA, SFIV 16xEQAA, & I think that covers it . I'm in process of doing a quadfire / 5x1 portrait series of evaluations (32 total benchmark / in-game run-throughs) @ 11.5 megapixels. It's taking a bit of time because of hectic work schedule (operate a screen printing business), but I hope ya'll will check that out when it's complete.


----------



## reality-

jeez man! Your a beast!
How do you feel about playying games with this setup? your bothered by the bezels?
Please try to take a pic asap as I wanna see how this looks like


----------



## Bradey

5x1 look here, heres mine

http://www.overclock.net/13427239-post1078.html


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reality-*


jeez man! Your a beast!
How do you feel about playying games with this setup? your bothered by the bezels?
Please try to take a pic asap as I wanna see how this looks like


I enjoy the gameplay very much brother. In general, I think 3x1 is preferential on a daily basis & for the games I tend toward (FPS) . The absolute breathtaking scope of 5x1 in every genre, though, makes it a very fun occasional shift. I love the 3x1 portrait Eyefinity experience & feel it, in combination of + 1 or + 2 extended, offers the optimum balance between gaming at the ready (and phenomenal performance + maximized EQAA/AF) & typical daily usage related to internet, multimedia, and work efforts.

I thought the bezels were going be a miserable obfuscation for gaming enjoyment. From the first time I took a seat in 3x1 Eyefinity landscape on decrepit, dusty monitors? I haven't noticed a bezel. Never. I was so paranoid about the potential imposition of bezels, I postponed my adoption of the technology for half a year. Big mistake. Your eyes will quickly acclimate to it.


----------



## XXXfire

whoops


----------



## enrell

- Powercolor reference 5870
- 22" Samsung 223BW, 22" Samsung 226BW & 22" Dell E22WFP

Thanks !!


----------



## De-Zant

Nothing on 10.5 can make me run 3x 1600x1200, from the stuff I've tried.

So I finally just gave up and ran 1920x1200 x3. That results in letterboxed 1920x1200 on my two CRTs at about 18.5" and my 24" LCD on the left there. Not a horrible setup, surprisingly. But wow. My TN monitor is one of the best TNs I'v ever seen, and it's much more horrible than I thought when I saw it displaying kinda the same image as the F520.

I should be getting another F520 on saturday though. So I will be running 3x 1792x1344, being limited by the DP to VGA adapter.

Also discovered that gmod is great on eyefinity, aside from the menu stretching out to fill all displays.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reality-;14434668*
> Naw but I have 3 monitors I can sell for 140$ each. thats around 450$
> so I get 5x1 portrait mode for around 1650$ (shipment etc)
> I mean that must be worth it no? to get 5x1 portrait mode eyefinity
> Altough I think i must wait a bit cus I need to get 2 more upgrades for this to be possible. Or maybe 3.
> First new PSU to take care of 2 GPU. then another 6970 for crossfire. And then another 8gb RAM I guess.
> 
> Man man sometimes I hate that I love this stuff so much.. cus its so expensive to be extreme.. lol


Extra Ram will do nothing for your Eyefinity setup, unless ofc it is VRAM.

what psu are you using currently, as with a 2500k and 6970's I recon you can probably get away with 650w for crossfire reasonably comfortably assuming your using a decent brand.

with 5 screens, I would expect your limiter to quickly become Vram rather than raw gpu power check around and see if you can find people who have done it on the games you use and see Wether you might not be better getting a new card with more than 2gb of vram over 2x6970's, 3gb 580's or I assume 4gb 6970's exist (not sure though have more or less ignored this gen of gpu's waiting for 7xxx before I upgrade again)


----------



## XXXfire

Right now, at 10-11.5 megapixels I can run every title I own (100+, & every AAA to C title released in the last 2 years) @ maximum settings with 16xAF. As a bonus, in 80% of those titles (or a slight percentage higher) I can enable 2-4x EQAA. The 2GB of RAM is suffiicent for 5x1 portrait, while concurrently allowing maximum IQ settings via the game's menu & typically including some degree of anti-aliasing. In the coming years, though, an additional GB or two will become requisite for similar vast resolutions with game-tech advancing as it does.


----------



## Infrabasse

3GB GTX580 SLI would be a good amount of power for 5 monitor "eyefinity", not sure nvidia supports 5 monitors though.


----------



## reality-

Hi, I know more RAM wont really help me.
But my corsair 600w v2 (not 650, mistype) will not power up 2x 6970 CF im pretty sure. wouldnt take the risk anyway.
Altough Im sad to hear that u think 2GB VRAM on each card wont be enough for portrait 5x1 . I think anyhow Im wiating with the 5x1 mode for a litle longer, until I know what next generation GPU is capable of, and untilt heres some decent 24"+ monitors in 16:10 thats cheap and super ultra slim bezels :O
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216;14446125*
> Extra Ram will do nothing for your Eyefinity setup, unless ofc it is VRAM.
> 
> what psu are you using currently, as with a 2500k and 6970's I recon you can probably get away with 650w for crossfire reasonably comfortably assuming your using a decent brand.
> 
> with 5 screens, I would expect your limiter to quickly become Vram rather than raw gpu power check around and see if you can find people who have done it on the games you use and see Wether you might not be better getting a new card with more than 2gb of vram over 2x6970's, 3gb 580's or I assume 4gb 6970's exist (not sure though have more or less ignored this gen of gpu's waiting for 7xxx before I upgrade again)


----------



## Infrabasse

1.5GB (GTX580 SLI) is enough for most games in triple HD but it sometimes meets a vram bottleneck.
I haven't seen any benchmarks for 5x portrait but I'd say 2GB would end up being a bottleneck for some games, but certainly not for all of them.


----------



## fireblaster_lyz

Here's mine:

MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC
Samsung MD230x3


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reality-;14458455*
> Hi, I know more RAM wont really help me.
> But my corsair 600w v2 (not 650, mistype) will not power up 2x 6970 CF im pretty sure. wouldnt take the risk anyway.
> Altough Im sad to hear that u think 2GB VRAM on each card wont be enough for portrait 5x1 . I think anyhow Im wiating with the 5x1 mode for a litle longer, until I know what next generation GPU is capable of, and untilt heres some decent 24"+ monitors in 16:10 thats cheap and super ultra slim bezels :O


yeah 600w even a rock solid unit is pushing it for 2 overclocked 6970's, 2gb vram should be ok if your not running too much AA/AF i think but some games have some really big textures and they are only going to get bigger. 5x1 eyefinity is always going to be expensive and It would suck to end up in the position I was when i first went 3x1 where my duel 5870 1gb cards were vram capping me in a fair number of games :'( having to swap over to the e6 editions was not a cheap mistake







I will when the next gen hits be buying 4gb cards assuming they exist and possibly going for 5x1 im not sure.

The bezel problem is my biggest issue with 5x1 portrait, tempted to try some cheaper screens and disassemble them and remount them so i have (almost) no bezel at all but you know....effort much


----------



## XXXfire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


1.5GB (GTX580 SLI) is enough for most games in triple HD but it sometimes meets a vram bottleneck.
I haven't seen any benchmarks for 5x portrait but I'd say 2GB would end up being a bottleneck for some games, but certainly not for all of them.



Quote:



Right now, at 10-11.5 megapixels I can run every title I own (100+, & every AAA to C title released in the last 2 years) @ maximum settings with 16xAF. As a bonus, in 80% of those titles (or a slight percentage higher) I can enable 2-4x EQAA. The 2GB of RAM is suffiicent for 5x1 portrait, while concurrently allowing maximum IQ settings via the game's menu & typically including some degree of anti-aliasing. In the coming years, though, an additional GB or two will become requisite for similar vast resolutions with game-tech advancing as it does.


There is no VRAM bottleneck in 5x1 portrait featuring 2 GB of ram with 1920x1080 monitors & bezel correction. As I stated, there are no titles that have to be pulled back in feature-terms in order to maintain playable framerates. I can maximize texture, shader, & whatever in-game settings are available. I also have tested with 16x Anisotropic filtering enabled, either in-game options or forced via driver.

There is one caveat: anti-aliasing is not applicable in a select handful of titles, but more often than otherwise 2-4X EQAA is viable. As far as maximizing game settings is concerned, I don't consider anti-aliasing as requisite. It's fine if you feel otherwise because, fortunately, in most situations it does run & run well.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XXXfire*


There is no VRAM bottleneck in 5x1 portrait featuring 2 GB of ram with 1920x1080 monitors & bezel correction. As I stated, there are no titles that have to be pulled back in feature-terms in order to maintain playable framerates. I can maximize texture, shader, & whatever in-game settings are available. I also have tested with 16x Anisotropic filtering enabled, either in-game options or forced via driver.

There is one caveat: anti-aliasing is not applicable in a select handful of titles, but more often than otherwise 2-4X EQAA is viable. As far as maximizing game settings is concerned, I don't consider anti-aliasing as requisite. It's fine if you feel otherwise because, fortunately, in most situations it does run & run well.


Have you tried dragonage 2 with the super high res pack? I found i was hitting vram issues on that with only 5760x1080, either that or it really didn't get on with crossfire, so my framerate drops while at 60%gpu were due to that.

2gb should and is fine for the majority of tittles, but its worth considering getting some 3gb cards seeing as your looking at a pretty significant investment.

hence why i say look at what you personally play and what you want to get out of it, many people refuse to play without 16 AA (personally i cant see why) or like me prefer to be running at 120hz (which reminds me time to update my monitors) you pays your monies you makes your choice, something you have to consider.


----------



## Infrabasse

Anyway, even if we wanted more vram for 5x1 portrait it's just not available to buy.
To my knowledge there isn't any ATI cards > 2GB aside from the 6990 but this too "only" has 2GB per GPU.
One can find GTX580 with 3GB but there's no such thing as 5 monitor nvidia surround.

Case closed


----------



## bhardy1185

I have a question for the eyefinity community. I starting my route to having the eyefinity setup and gathering all the needed parts. I just purchased this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814998051. Will this work for the the three monitor setup? I have been told that if it isn't usb powered that it isn't actually "Active". Just want to make sure I have the right pieces and parts before I start.

As a side note, if you are looking at my computer to answer this I will have 3 of the Hanns G monitors that I have listed and 2 5870's. Thank you for your input.


----------



## Infrabasse

Commenters say it works
newegg says it's eyefinity ready

If that's not enough for you, pick one from the official ATI list of supported dongles


----------



## bhardy1185

It was for me hence the reason I bought it. But with all my noobness I tend to look past things and buy things on a whim that are the wrong thing. It just got me thinking when my friend said that it wouldn't work because it is not powered. I appreciate you re-pointing out the obvious for me and making me feel a little better about the purchase. Not like I spent 100+ on it


----------



## Infrabasse

I believe adapters only require additional power to convert to dual link DVI (used for resolutions strictly > 1,920×1,080 @ 60 Hz) or to VGA.
Conversion to single link DVI/HDMI should be just fine without USB power.

source


----------



## Nickw

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

1xSapphire 6970
3x22" ACER s211HL








first club join


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14475443*
> I believe adapters only require additional power to convert to dual link DVI (used for resolutions strictly > 1,920×1,080 @ 60 Hz) or to VGA.
> Conversion to single link DVI/HDMI should be just fine without USB power.
> 
> source


Conversion to VGA doesn't need power either. My mDP to VGA doesn't use external power, only the power from the mDP port.


----------



## De-Zant

Both of ya added
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickw;14475578*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 1xSapphire 6970
> 3x22" ACER s211HL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first club join


Nice setup, thin bezels too.


----------



## Rp3589

ATM all I have is my iphone and I'm bout to hit the sack. Sorry if you guys cant see it. Will upload better pics. 3 Samsung Syncmaster T240HD Monitor/HDTV


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;14475443*
> I believe adapters only require additional power to convert to dual link DVI (used for resolutions strictly > 1,920×1,080 @ 60 Hz) or to VGA.
> Conversion to single link DVI/HDMI should be just fine without USB power.
> 
> source


yeah upto 1920x1080p your fine no need to buy a powered adapter I used an unpowered one before I got native DP monitors.


----------



## De-Zant

Unpowered DP to VGA ones work up to 1920x1200. My accell one does.


----------



## Infrabasse

Zotac is releasing interesting adapters:
Mini DP to Dual HDMI
2x 1920x1080 max
passive

Source FR
Source translated

Wonder if that's eyefinity compatible: 12 monitor eyefinity out off 1 eyefinity 6 card anyone?









Anyone seen the DP hubs yet ?


----------



## De-Zant

Not sure if even an ef6 allows more than 6 monitors. But I really don't see where it is required. If you want higher, you can BOTH use triplehead2go AND softTH (which requries more GPUs) combined with eyefinity to allow up to 15 monitors. A certain OCN member actually did that. If you want the link (in case you haven't seen that) I can find it


----------



## Infrabasse

This cable is basically a dual head 2 go


----------



## De-Zant

Does it register on the GPU as one display, or two? That's the distinction we need to make before we know if it'd work.


----------



## Infrabasse

Looks to me like it registers as 1.

They talk of a spanned resolution


----------



## De-Zant

If it registers as one large display, it basically should work guaranteed.

Though I don't think you even get decent performance on 3x 30" monitors, I don't see how even more than 6 1080p displays would make sense.


----------



## Infrabasse

1920x1080= 2073600
2560x1600= 4096000

a 30" pretty much equates 2x full HD.

I never mentionned gaming. Just the shear number of monitors


----------



## De-Zant

Well, if it registers as one screen, it's awkward for the desktops stuff just because maximizing a window splits it by a bezel, unless you can somehow do 1x2 instead of 2x1, which'd be fine.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

hi guys pls help im trying to change csreens to portait but the option in desktop management in CCC is greyed out. Ui cant select the pull down menu to change landscape to portait'pls help!


----------



## Infrabasse

crreate a new display group, then delete it
portrait should be back


----------



## De-Zant

Kinda silly question but have you disabled monitor grouping, turned each monitor individually to portrait, and then reenabled monitor grouping?

Can you enable portrait through windows?

Have you disabled EDID and then tried?

Other than that, I have no idea. But try infrabasses idea first. He sounds like he knows how that works

BUT I also have an issue. You see, I've profiled my screens to be 2x 2048x1536 + 1x 1920x1200 on the desktop, and switch to 3x 1920x1200 for eyefinity, and I switch to ef mode whenever I game. However, there are two issues when going between profiles. #1 the program that runs the taskbar and wallpapers (in finnish windows called resource management) freezes and must be restarted again every time I switch profiles. #2, when going back to extended mode profile, my primary monitor (although labeled #2) doesn't go 2048x1536, but instead 1280x1024. And yes, I've set it to 2048x1536 every time and tried to save the profiles again a few times but it doesn't fix the issue

Any help on this one?


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14513260*
> Any help on this one?


You're gonna have to ask AMD to pull their finger out of their ass on this one.
CCC seems less functional than it was a year ago. More bugs affecting me anyway.


----------



## De-Zant

I'm on 10.5 and it's the only driver that works on my setup, even on clean windows installs. ._.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

Thanks, got it. I didnt think about the bottom bezels when buying the LCD s for portait mode, it looks awesome so itll do for now, later on going to sell these and buy ones with same bezel width around all sides.


----------



## De-Zant

How you liking portrait? I'd use portrait if it wasn't so bothering in desktop work AND if I didn't have 2" bezels.

Games truly look great on it.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

its ok with my stupid bezels, if it werent for that itll look alot better, but i like the larger images feels more involving.

in windows the taskbar only goes across the first 2 screens, no taskbar on bottom of right monitor ie no time/date/icons,.


----------



## De-Zant

I'm more fond of image clarity than size. It's why the resolution of triple portrait sounds appealing to me. THAT is just amazing. But the size is nice too.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

the right monitor has a that black border around the screen cant get rid of it forgot how i did it last time.


----------



## De-Zant

Uhh. If it's connected with HDMi, go to CCC, scaling options in the configure menu, and put it to 0%


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

doesnt work, i think in portait the connections cannot scale 100% with 24 inch monitors.

its just under 1 cm, the black border around the picture on the right screen, if i change the conection to DVI the border doubles in size.


----------



## De-Zant

That's really weird tbh. I have no idea.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starwa1ker;12306243*
> Add me to the club =D Am I the first girl on OCN with an eyefinity setup? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So proud of this setup =D Running a 6950 2GB with three Dell U2211Hs.


I'm in love with this setup







This is how I kinda want mine to look, need to buy 2 more U2211h's & get a triple monitor stand tho.

I also had a quick question.. What triple monitor stand can I buy to mount all 3 of my Dell monitors when I get them? I was looking at the one by XFX, but it seems really expensive. They also arn't 24'' so I could use something smaller & cheaper for 21.5''.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824994053&Tpk=xfx%20stand

Would appreciate some recommendations









Thanks Eyefinity Club!


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz;14517122*
> I'm in love with this setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I kinda want mine to look, need to buy 2 more U2211h's & get a triple monitor stand tho.
> 
> I also had a quick question.. What triple monitor stand can I buy to mount all 3 of my Dell monitors when I get them? I was looking at the one by XFX, but it seems really expensive. They also arn't 24'' so I could use something smaller & cheaper for 21.5''.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824994053&Tpk=xfx%20stand
> 
> Would appreciate some recommendations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Eyefinity Club!


I say it every time but you could build it yourself


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest;14518655*
> I say it every time but you could build it yourself


How would I do that??


----------



## Infrabasse

There's a couple DIY triple mount stands in this thread


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14475969*
> Conversion to VGA doesn't need power either. My mDP to VGA doesn't use external power, only the power from the mDP port.


It is still considered an active adapter though

Quote:


> An active converter is needed for both dual-link DVI and analog component video such as VGA, and in the case of dual-link DVI, the adapter needs external power from an available USB port.


----------



## De-Zant

As I have stated multiple times. Not sure if in this thread before, but anyywways


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz;14521050*
> How would I do that??


In my opinion one of the cheapest solutions is if you manage to put your desk next to a wall and use the standard VESA wall mounts.

My upper monitors








are attached that way directly to the wall at a cost of about 12 euros per mount. Just have to be precise when putting up these wall mounts and measure carefully as when using multiple monitors even small alignment errors can be quite irritating.


----------



## flopper

viewsonic 2268 120hz screens 1680x1050x3=5040x1050.
crossfire 6870/6850.

Tablemounted so it looks like screens floating, like that, and its easier to clean the table, good thing, cables still a mess, and ongoing work to fix, likely not this year, still eyefinity is a sweet thing and 120hz gaming and desktop helps with my eyestrain, its much less now.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz;14521050*
> How would I do that??


Like This


----------



## iCrap

So i just ordered 2 27" displays for my Eyefinity setup.... i kinda want to wall mount. Whats a good cheap wall mount?


----------



## De-Zant

my setup is now worth posting. Previously it has always been a mismatch of sizes and technologies so I didn't bother. This however, is sexy.


















The only problem? My adapter connected display is limited to [email protected] max. :I . Need to figure out a way to run it higher.


----------



## iCrap

Why do you use CRTs? also whats the max res on them?

that does look pretty awesome though


----------



## De-Zant

CRTs provide superior color to TN (normal) LCD monitors. They are also competetive with 24" 1920x1200 IPS monitors in color quality. At least my main F520 is.

And since I can't afford a 30" monitor, these do fine. Payed like 65€ total for all three

The resolution on each one is 2048x1536, but one is limited by the adapter. THAT ADAPTER COULD DO MORE. God I hate CCC right now.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap;14579157*
> Why do you use CRTs? also whats the max res on them?
> 
> that does look pretty awesome though


noooo dont last thing you want to do is get De-zant started on about crts


----------



## De-Zant

I have nothing further to say about them. I really don't know squat about them. LCDs, those I know quite a bit about. But they are boring. At least in comparison


----------



## magicmike

Temp setup unitl my new desk is bought and I add my third monitor.










Info listed in sig, unlocked 6950, Samsung & Acer 21.5" LED monitors


----------



## iCrap

Here is mine after adding 2 new ones.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

my 3rd right monitor does not scale to the edges of its screen. i have portait infinity. does anyone know why it would do this? CCC gpu scaling is on, never had this issue with landscape. same monitors.

thanks in advance


----------



## adamwzl

so i finally got the Spyder Pro 3. Calibrates monitors beatifully when using them in extended mode. Looks freaking horrible in eyefinity.

I dont really have the eye to calibrate the monitors in their OSD, Always end with a off look. Sigh sooo sad.

Wish there was a way to force different ICC profiles to each monitor in eyefinity.


----------



## De-Zant

If you feel like trying, use http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test to do preliminary calibration, then display some images on the screens, and control the RGB settings, brightness, and contrast, to get rid of any tinting / contrast issues.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14577682*
> my setup is now worth posting. Previously it has always been a mismatch of sizes and technologies so I didn't bother. This however, is sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only problem? My adapter connected display is limited to [email protected] max. :I . Need to figure out a way to run it higher.


CRT Eyefinity!!! That is amazing!!


----------



## De-Zant

I replaced the right side monitor with a 24" LCD since CCC was limiting me to 1280x1024 on the right side monitor (adapter)

LCD running at 1920x1200. Eyefinity at 5760x1200 letterboxed on the CRTs, full screen on LCD. There is'nt a humongous size difference, so it works out just fine.


----------



## noahhova

My Setup


----------



## iCrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I replaced the right side monitor with a 24" LCD since CCC was limiting me to 1280x1024 on the right side monitor (adapter)

LCD running at 1920x1200. Eyefinity at 5760x1200 letterboxed on the CRTs, full screen on LCD. There is'nt a humongous size difference, so it works out just fine.


pics?


----------



## De-Zant

Sure, next time I play something (will probably be TF2)

E_ i will add everyone tonite


----------



## Infrabasse

one very affordable 23" IPS panel for 5x1 portrait ?

It doesn't seem to have a swivelling stand though.


----------



## De-Zant

That model is superior to the U2311h in fact, with a contrast bit higher.. but otherwise since it uses the same panel, it's almost exactly the same

I'd go U2311h or u2211h rather than that because they DO have a stand that supports portrait.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14664971*
> That model is superior to the U2311h in fact, with a contrast bit higher.. but otherwise since it uses the same panel, it's almost exactly the same
> 
> I'd go U2311h or u2211h rather than that because they DO have a stand that supports portrait.


at £147 it's actually cheaper than its $242 price in USA for a change.
I'm not sure how much the U2311h is but the E2311H is £190 and doesn't swivel.


----------



## Median

This is mine:










Would look better if the middle monitor was the same model as the other ones, but meh.

HD6870, running 2x BenQ G2220HD and 1x LG W2240S. All 21.5" and running 1920x1080.


----------



## st0n3b0n3

Here is my eyefinity setup. I love it, its 3 x 23.6" asus ve247h led monitors and 1 x 42" dynex lcd hdtv. They are all wall mounted. I use a single his iceq X turbo 6950 2GB. My desk is the only corner desk that I could find that comes out towards me instead of curving away from me so its really nice too. Epic cuteness kitty for bonus points. Let me know if you have any questions on my setup.








p.s. sorry for the crappy image quality, took the pics with my laptop webcam cause I can't afford to buy a camera after buying all this **** lol


----------



## iCrap

mine for now


----------



## AoHxBram

what is that sort of "grid thingy" for CC to maximize a window to just 1 screen instead of spreading it out on all 3?


----------



## iCrap

hydragrid.


----------



## Infrabasse

I don't use hydragrid, I find it too clumsy.
I use profiles to toggle between eyefinity and extended modes.
btw, my profiles are fixed since 11.8 whql, they were broken for 3 months and I was stuck on 11.6 until now (ccc wouldn't load with more recent drivers)


----------



## st0n3b0n3

I love hydragrid, didn't even know about it until i read the last 3 posts but its pretty amazing. My resolution is 6048x1080 with bezel correction so the hydragrid fixes the gaps in between the screens when it comes to maximizing a window in a specific screen.


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap;14753630*
> hydragrid.


Thanks man, im going to try it now


----------



## Bradey

i couldn't use eyeinfinity without it


----------



## Phantom NZXT

I'm getting frustrated!
Can't get simple thing to work. I have two 6950's (flashed to unlock shaders) in crossfire that I want to hook up 2 VGA monitors to in eyefinity.

I know I can only use the top cards connectors. I'm trying to use 2 DVI to VGA connectors for my two monitors. I can't get ccc to detect the second monitor. I know the monitor works cuz if I reverse the monitors in the DVI connectors the other monitor works.

Thought it might be because it was in crossfire. Disabled crossfire and still won't detect the other monitor!!

Because ccc doesn't "see" the other monitor, it doesn't give me the option to "create an eyefinity group", that was able to do on my old machine/card.
What am I missing? Something easy I assume....


----------



## Bradey

have a look but only one of the outputs support analog


----------



## Phantom NZXT

You are right, that explains everything! Is there a dongle or adapter to do what i want to do? Maybe hdmi to vga?


----------



## Bradey

dp to vga $15 ebay

where do you live?
i have a spare i'll give for postage


----------



## Phantom NZXT

Thanks man! I'm in Canada. Found one online locally here. Be grabbing it in the morning
Thanks again


----------



## mobeious

I have a HD6950 2gb card ... currently have 1 Acer G215H monitor planning on getting 2 more but how much game performance am i going to loose going from 1920 x 1080 to 5760 x 1080


----------



## Bradey

what games do you play,
i would say it would be fine,
i am using 1080p on a 5870 and don't have any problems, but i don't play at max, with aa
so it depends on what settings,
but i say the there won't be much of a performance drop


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobeious;14813250*
> I have a HD6950 2gb card ... currently have 1 Acer G215H monitor planning on getting 2 more but how much game performance am i going to loose going from 1920 x 1080 to 5760 x 1080


depends from game to game and how much you are affected by AA and AF as those will be the first things you'll loose.

Some newer more graphically intensive games may well be unplayable in 5760x1080 but better optimised or olde3r games will run fine all the bells and whistles without skipping a beat. just dont expect 120fps constant


----------



## mobeious

well mostly FSX and BFBC2 and 3 when it comes out... i run on max everything right now without a hitch


----------



## Dr216

Not games i've played in eyefinity but the chances are someone here will have and will be able to give you the skinny on what you can expect in terms of performance.


----------



## st0n3b0n3

I play BFBC2 at 6048x1080 with AA at x2 and it runs at a steady 30 fps. I have a single HD 6950 2gb as well.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0n3b0n3;14817931*
> I play BFBC2 at 6048x1080 with AA at x2 and it runs at a steady 30 fps. I have a single HD 6950 2gb as well.


Do you use vsync?
If so, how much higher does the fps go when you turn it off ?


----------



## skeez

Sup guys

Just wanted to post my rig









Took me all most a year to build this rig, but it was worth all the time and money







My only bottleneck is the CPU but I plan on soon upgrading to the 1100t specially after they've dropped the price







And thinking on a LCU for the 6950 so any idea's on a good one? Any info would be appreciated


----------



## Charles1

Just wanted to add my set to the club after a couple months of waiting to move.

Ati 5870 eyefinity 6 edition
3 x 21in LED Samsung monitors.


----------



## PsalmLove

Sweet desk!


----------



## Charles1

Thanks its called the CEO Desk from plummers furniture. $499


----------



## PsalmLove

Hey guys... I was thinking of upgrading my center monitor to a slightly larger one. Currently I have 3x Dell P2210H. I was thinking of going with the U2311H for the center. Does anyone have a similar setup? Some photos would be nice.


----------



## zxCoTToNxz

hey guys im new to nvidia surround and i was wondering is there anyway to cheaply improve my system via overclocking or anything else so that i can maximise its performance for nvidia surround for games like bad company 2 and soon to be BF3 as sometime i can play bc2 on medium to high settings and sometimes i cant and its starting to bug me if oc'in is a soloution could you please provide a guide to follow for dummys like me









thanks


----------



## Bradey

you do know that you are in the *ATI* section?


----------



## zxCoTToNxz

my bad i acctually didnt notice that
thanks shall change that now


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsalmLove;14919567*
> Hey guys... I was thinking of upgrading my center monitor to a slightly larger one. Currently I have 3x Dell P2210H. I was thinking of going with the U2311H for the center. Does anyone have a similar setup? Some photos would be nice.


What specifically are you looking for in terms of info here?

I can share some, just tell me what you want to know.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zxCoTToNxz*


hey guys im new to nvidia surround and i was wondering is there anyway to cheaply improve my system via overclocking or anything else so that i can maximise its performance for nvidia surround for games like bad company 2 and soon to be BF3 as sometime i can play bc2 on medium to high settings and sometimes i cant and its starting to bug me if oc'in is a soloution could you please provide a guide to follow for dummys like me









thanks


Cant say anything specific as i've not use surround but assuming it suffers from the same problems as Eyefinity.

The biggest FPS drains you'll come across will be AA and AF, most people find that turning these down makes a huge huge difference in performance so if your strugling to get the frame rates you need thats the best place to start.

Aside from that wide-screen fixer is your friend, lots of games will mess up in the very strange aspect ratio that triple monitor setups use this is a great tool to fix that.


----------



## Woodman4392

2 x Sapphire HD6970's

3 x Asus VE247H 23.6" monitors

Proof:










Thanks,

Woodman


----------



## ranger052

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woodman4392;14937276*
> 2 x Sapphire HD6970's
> 
> 3 x Asus VE247H 23.6" monitors
> 
> Proof:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Woodman


I like the wallpaper, Can I have it?


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

2x 6950 2gb
3x Asus VH238H


----------



## skeez

Man, love the wp! were'd ya get that? It seems to be hard to find good triple screen wp's these day's


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

http://jimswidescreenwallpapers.blogspot.com/


----------



## Ra1nman

Hi Guys, I'm about to pull the trigger on 3 x Dell Ultrasharp LED IPS 23" Monitors U2312HM

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/23-dell-ultrasharp-u2312hm-led-ips-monitor-dvi-vga-displayport-1920x1080-10001-300cd-m2-4-port-usb

I was just wondering what you thought of these for an eyefinity setup?

Also, Im thinking of upgrading to a 2gig 5870 which will cost me about £50 after selling my current card, do you think its worth the hassle and cash for the extra 1 gig Vram? (as I understand it, Vram is at a premium at these high resolutions and I cant really afford a 6XXX card and those monitors atm)

I was planning to sit on my current GPU until the 8XXX series cards come out, but it seems eyefinity has put an end to that notion! looking at some of the awsome setups in this thread, I've now got my heart firmly set on eyefinity!


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ra1nman;15008739*
> Hi Guys, I'm about to pull the trigger on 3 x Dell Ultrasharp LED IPS 23" Monitors U2312HM
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/23-dell-ultrasharp-u2312hm-led-ips-monitor-dvi-vga-displayport-1920x1080-10001-300cd-m2-4-port-usb
> 
> I was just wondering what you thought of these for an eyefinity setup?
> 
> Also, Im thinking of upgrading to a 2gig 5870 which will cost me about £50 after selling my current card, do you think its worth the hassle and cash for the extra 1 gig Vram? (as I understand it, Vram is at a premium at these high resolutions and I cant really afford a 6XXX card and those monitors atm)


Those are the newer model of what I have great screens for any purpose colour on them is great. Some people complain of ghosting on ips screens but I've not noticed it really myself. The one gripe I do have with them is they dont have the smallest bezels which is something worth considering in an eyefinity setup. My house mate has some cheap LG TN panels that have half the bezel on them.

depending on what games your running Vram can become a very real bottleneck in an eyefinity system and its well worth investing a bit extra to get a 2gb card. Eye 6 cards also mean you can run all your cards off the same output type avoiding problems with some odd tearing issues that can happen when you mix display connector types.


----------



## Ra1nman

Thanks for the info, i didnt know about any issues with mixing display connections, ill have to check the card i was looking at is an eye 6 card... Using my phone on a train at the moment so browsing can be hard work!

From what ive read 8ms gray to gray is an acceptable speed for gaming, ive not experienced an 8ms monitor, but im hoping ghosting wont be too bad.

As for the thicker bezels, I used a screen size calculator online and calculated the size of a 23" 1920 x 1080 screen and then subtracted that from the given dimensions of the monitor, giving me the bezel size x 2.... The u2312 actually came out quite favourably, have i gone wrong somewhere here? Ive been using this method to try and help choose my next monitors as its quite difficult buying online without seeing the product first! I totally agree that bezel size is an important factor, especially for eyefinity!!

When i get home later today ill post the dimensions ive been using to work this stuff out.


----------



## Dr216

im not sure about the newer model and my current ones are not bad by any means but they also do not have the thinnest bezels i've come across. wouldn't worry about it too much just a heads up, see if you can get to see one in person somewhere first.

The mixed display connector problem may well have been fixed by now, I was a very early adopter so for me it was a concern, would actually be somewhat surprised if it hadn't been ironed out by now best to ask someone in a position to have experienced it.

by the by my eye 6 cards are up for sale for a decent offer, put them up on the for sale section here may be a little high but might be able to move the price a bit, how much were you looking to spend?


----------



## Kaine

Want in.








Single MSI R6950 Twin Frozr II 2GB OC Edition.
3 x 23" LG IPS231P.










Still trying to find some games to play, adding to my growing collection of course. I'm also looking for some new and better wallpapers (not that i don't like Final Fantasy XIII). But I'd rather make something out of Devil May Cry... just not sure with what.

Switched to red from green (2x EVGA GTX460 768MBs) solely for the purpose of Eyefinity though! Planning on adding another card in the future though. Any suggestions what I should get to Xfire or just get the same one?


----------



## CHWIST

Meu Eyefinity


----------



## Ra1nman

You can now count me in!







3 Dell U2312HM's powered by a pair of 2gb 5870's in crossfire... errmmm... lol... no pics of the inside of my case tho, because to be quite frank its embarrasing!







... lol... no room for my pump in there anymore (I cant even get the side door closed!) and this case just does not allow for any kind of cable management, no worries tho, these cards are super cool and super quiet with nice aftermarket coolers


----------



## Dr216

Nice one mate, missing those cards already my new direct cu card is so noisy in comparison ><

speaking of which i should probably update my sig rig.


----------



## Ra1nman

^ Ooooh... 2x 6970's very nice! do you find they scale as good as they are supposed to? spect ull have another couple of those LG's before long







this eyefinity is awesome!!

Been playing the Battlefield 3 beta and its running great on these cards everything high 0AA, and it doesnt seem to stretch on the side monitors as much as BFBC2 did. only problem ive had so far was with BFBC2 which just wouldnt play nice with crossfire, fixed that by uninstalling from steam and using the cd key in origin, runs soooo much better now


----------



## De-Zant

The stretch means that the game is running on a high FOV.

BC2 had an awfully low FOV. If BF3 stretches less, it's probably because it is running on a lower FOV. Even worse.

Hope I can change the FOV in BF3...

E- This matters even for multi monitor gaming, just that high fov is something i prefer on the center screen, no matter what


----------



## Ra1nman

Hmmm... ill have load one after the other to make a proper comparison, the stretch is definitely less pronounced but the fov still seems good to me, im still new to eyefinity and too much going on to the sides can be a little overwhelming! so am i right in saying that the more you get the "fisheye" effect the higher the fov? does this hold true for all games? BFBC2 the stretch is quite pronounced but in say Dirt 2 or Hawx i hardly notice it!


----------



## De-Zant

True for every game out there. They all use the same method of FOV scaling, even if there are minor differences in what determines the amount of FOV.

The more FOV, the more distortion. Not just on multiple monitors, even on single monitors. Just less noticeable (since multi monitor practically just increases your horizontal FOV)


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ra1nman;15098286*
> ^ Ooooh... 2x 6970's very nice! do you find they scale as good as they are supposed to? spect ull have another couple of those LG's before long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this eyefinity is awesome!!


preaching to the choir but need to move house again this time im putting my foot down and insisting the spare bedroom/box room is big enough for my desk so i can have my 3 screens back : /

the scaling is pretty incredible but its kind of overkill at the moment will see with bf3.


----------



## adamwzl

I was playing the BF3 beta and Its not doing so hot in eyefinity. I have 2x6950s flashed to 6970 levels under water. My cards dont get abouve 60c when maxed out.

But Ive set everything to high, with no aa, hbao off and some other settings down and for the life of me I cant get over 35 fps in the outside map on 5760x1080. I even changed the resolution to 4800x900 still wont go over 35fps. I have installed the AMD bf3 beta drivers as well.

I have a feeling this game will run great, but currently the beta is unoptimized for high resolution, or it just maybe the 6000 series cards.

Ra1nman - Whats your average FPS in the BF3 beta @ resolution/settings?


----------



## Dr216

I think you'll find its the game not your cards or the drivers, Dice did say you needed more than 1 gtx 580 to max the game out im guessing that goes triple for multi-monitor set-ups.

but on my 5870's in the alpha i was getting with AA and AF turned down min fps of around 70 but the alpha didn't have all the tessellation bells and whistles so. I would look at turning down things like those and bloom effects first.


----------



## adamwzl

Beta still doesnt have dx11 settings that we can change either. They are probably in there just not very noticeable.

I was doing some reading and a few people over at guru3d believe the game may have a memory leak for gpus. Which could cause the issue of not going over 35fps in outside parts of the map, I dont believe these 11.10 beta drivers are really optimized either.

Only time will tell, hopefully by December we will have an optmized game with good driver support to see how it really plays.


----------



## Ra1nman

Lol... ya gotta put your foot down Dr216! a mans gotta have his cave!

Im running BF3 at an average of about 45 fps, with quite rare dips below 40 and occasional spikes in the 50's. ive installed the new 11.10 beta drivers, settings are all high with aa and HBOA off.

The cards are overclocked in Overdrive to 900/1300 and the amd monitor shows everything running at max capacity.

adamwzl, have you played with the settings in AMD Vision? maybe a clean driver install will help? and I assume your running 2gb cards? I have read alot about the BF3 beta just eating Vram tho I havent checked myself.

*edit* those fps are in eyefinity 5760x1080


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ra1nman;15100689*
> Lol... ya gotta put your foot down Dr216! a mans gotta have his cave!
> 
> Im running BF3 at an average of about 45 fps, with quite rare dips below 40 and occasional spikes in the 50's. ive installed the new 11.10 beta drivers, settings are all high with aa and HBOA off.
> 
> The cards are overclocked in Overdrive to 900/1300 and the amd monitor shows everything running at max capacity.
> 
> adamwzl, have you played with the settings in AMD Vision? maybe a clean driver install will help? and I assume your running 2gb cards? I have read alot about the BF3 beta just eating Vram tho I havent checked myself.
> 
> *edit* those fps are in eyefinity 5760x1080


Thanks for the reply man. I havent played with any settings in AMD vision what do you mean by this? All i have done was set up eyefinity and making sure my cards are +20% for power in overdrive. Since I flashed my 6950s with 6970s bios, I need the +20% for them to perfom like 6970s. I did a fresh install with the 11.10 preview drivers as well. Though I did install the 11.8 CAP4 app.

My main gripe is the beginning of Operation Metro, it just doesnt seem to play all that well stuck at 30fps even with aa and hbao off.


----------



## Ra1nman

In the 3d application settings I have all the application settings boxes ticked and the rest of the sliders put to performance with triple buffering off, it seems these settings are important as they can override the ingame settings.

They have not long changed the way the menu is set out and apparently the Catalyst A.I setting can have a big effect on crossfire settings, im not entirely sure where its best to set it but the slider put to performance seems to work well for me.


----------



## Infrabasse

You can also override the level of tesselation. In that same 3D applications settings:
In the tesselation section, *de*select "AMD optimized" and "Use application settings", then turn the level down as desired.


----------



## reflex99

anyone figure out how to make the HUD work in BF3 eyefinity?

Mine just completly dissapears.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15108159*
> anyone figure out how to make the HUD work in BF3 eyefinity?
> 
> Mine just completly dissapears.


Weird mine was fine in the alpha. no longer have eyefinity to test though now.


----------



## Ra1nman

Lol... errmmm... i dint even know there was a HUD!








It started in eyefinity like a dream first time around and its stayed like that, ive not seen anything in the options so i doubt theres much we can do for now, ill have a google around when i get home. IMO I dont think we are missing too much, tho a mini map would be kinda handy sometimes!


----------



## adamwzl

Yea we are actually missing much in eyefinity. Missing the tickets, ammo count, and a few other things. I've been playing on one 1080p monitor until things start to iron out.

I almost hit check out button on a Dell 30" IPS last night, then the price tag came to a reality. I decided I probably should wait to see how this game performs a couple months after release to base my decision lol.


----------



## De-Zant

A major part of the HUD (most of it) gets cut off on my single 2560x1600 display as well.

Not sure what is the issue


----------



## iCrap

Anyone with a 6950 try BF3 on eyefinity? how does it run?


----------



## Ra1nman

Hmmm... Maybe bf3 is kinda zooming in? And therefore cutting off the hud at higher resolutions? Could that account for the (perceived) reduced stretch on the side monitors? Maybe playing with the resolution settings will help, ill have a go laters.

**EDIT**
Lol... well I hadda play, and now ive broken it








I changed the resolution and had a quick game just to see what i was missing with the hud, and then i put it back to 5760x1080 and played with this view thing, not sure what it was but looked like it was opening up the view area... lol... well after that it just wont play in full screen, the game crashes to desktop as soon as i apply the resolution!
reinstalling now, hopefully that will set everything back the way it was


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap;15113336*
> Anyone with a 6950 try BF3 on eyefinity? how does it run?


Everything on the high preset? Pretty well. Depends on the day. Some days it runs so slow, and others it doesn't. Depends on what they've changed.

This is on 11.8, not the BF3 optimized 11.10.


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

please help

3rd right monitors gpu scaling is off

gpu scaling is set to 100% in catalyst manager I dont where else I can adjust this,

the middle and left are fine, the right connection is DVI to DVI no mini input, this cant be the reason why?


----------



## Dr216

you can get some oddities with mixed connector types, so it could be that.

Can you go through in detail your set-up connections and exactly how the problem your having is manifesting itself and we'll have a shot and see if we can work it out, the more details the better.

Driver versions.
CAP's
etc etc.


----------



## drBlahMan

Will a 6950 1GB give provide gaming performance on a tri-setup of (3)1600x900 monitors*?*


----------



## iCrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*


Will a 6950 1GB give provide gaming performance on a tri-setup of (3)1600x900 monitors*?*


That vram will hold you back, get a 2GB.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iCrap*


That vram will hold you back, get a 2GB.


Agreed


----------



## Dr216

might be ok on 1600x900 monitors actualy thats a signifiacnat drop in pixel count over 1080p , but honestly 2gb isnt allot more and will put you in the clear.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drBlahMan*


Will a 6950 1GB give provide gaming performance on a tri-setup of (3)1600x900 monitors*?*


Look at benchmarks in 2560x1600
1600x900x3 = 4,320,000 pixels
2560x1600 = 4,096,000 pixels


----------



## Dr216

Infrabase that NAS is one sick puppy i want one!


----------



## Xyro TR1

Lets just say that VRAM was such a factor that going from my Crossfired 5870 1GBs to a single 6950 2GB netted me well over a 50% performance increase.

Also... I miss my EyeFinity. It's in the corner until I move. Not enough real estate!! :|


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216;15193014*
> Infrabase that NAS is one sick puppy i want one!


Glad you like it







I think it's pretty awesome too


----------



## ttaylor0024

Add me to the list


----------



## De-Zant

Please state the models of the monitors. The inch count ain't enough to put in the list, so I need the individual models


----------



## iCrap

I have that wheel







how do you like it?


----------



## ttaylor0024

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iCrap*


I have that wheel







how do you like it?


I love it! I like the resistance it gives when you turn it, but its not too much...

I will get the model numbers of my monitors when I get home


----------



## De-Zant

I'm quite sure that acer one is the x233h, but not sure on the other two. LG has so many similar looking monitors.


----------



## adamwzl

I just dropped eyefinity and moved on to a Dell U3011. Its been great, I will be back someday, when I can grab 2 more u3011's







.


----------



## ttaylor0024

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I'm quite sure that acer one is the x233h, but not sure on the other two. LG has so many similar looking monitors.


The acer I know is an x223w, I got the LG on the far right for free, and the middle one for $100, so I really didnt pay much attention to model number when I got them









The two outside monitors are 23", middle is 24", running eyefinity at 5040x1050

I need to get a desk.... instead of 2 end tables with a computer stand


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamwzl*


I just dropped eyefinity and moved on to a Dell U3011. Its been great, I will be back someday, when I can grab 2 more u3011's







.


as soon as i find a buyer for my monitors im doing the same(just one, not 3 haha)


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamwzl*


I just dropped eyefinity and moved on to a Dell U3011. Its been great, I will be back someday, when I can grab 2 more u3011's







.


I moved from my CRT setup to a HP LP3065.

Still want to play racing games in eyefinity though, so I'm looking at getting another cheap 24" 1920x1200 screen used now, so I could have 24" - 30" - 24". The scaling ain't all bad on a 30" because of the high pixel density, it'd look fine on 1920x1200.

But my best CRT failed, so I was forced to ditch it. It's mostly why I moved on to a single good display for the majority of games I play.

While I currently technically have what AMD calls eyefinity, having three screens connected to a single ATI/AMD card, I'm only gaming on one because of the mismatching sizes of all three.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttaylor0024*


The acer I know is an x223w, I got the LG on the far right for free, and the middle one for $100, so I really didnt pay much attention to model number when I got them









The two outside monitors are 23", middle is 24", running eyefinity at 5040x1050

I need to get a desk.... instead of 2 end tables with a computer stand










Right. The sig stated the sizes wrong then, which is why I got the model number wrong.


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaXxJaPxX;15201437*
> as soon as i find a buyer for my monitors im doing the same(just one, not 3 haha)


Haha by the time I get 2 more U3011's is when they become as obsolete as CRT's now a days. I will be like De-Zant did with his 3xCRTs in eyefinity. By that time Im sure all bezels will be paper thin or we'd have some virtual head ban thing that has like 5 mil x 1 mil resolution or something crazy.


----------



## De-Zant

My CRTs weren't obsolete. They filled what I most enjoyed in my monitors. No ghosting, no input lag, good image clarity in general, no visible grid of pixels, high resolution, good color fidelity, deep black level (something not found on many IPS monitors)

But as I said, my best one broke so I abandoned the three way setup.

This HP LP3065 shall do just fine.


----------



## ttaylor0024

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;15201445*
> Right. The sig stated the sizes wrong then, which is why I got the model number wrong.


Fixed it







I didnt even know I put it in wrong in the first place...


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl;15201474*
> Haha by the time I get 2 more U3011's is when they become as obsolete as CRT's now a days. I will be like De-Zant did with his 3xCRTs in eyefinity. By that time Im sure all bezels will be paper thin or we'd have some virtual head ban thing that has like 5 mil x 1 mil resolution or something crazy.


aha true that.

i reall just want to either get a 27+ 1440p/1600p monitor, or just replace my middle monitor with a 120hz monitor. still not sure


----------



## ttaylor0024

Alright, here they are:

Acer x223W
LG Flatron W2361V
LG Flatron Wide L226WTQ

Looks like it was 22, 23, 22, oh well


----------



## De-Zant

Added


----------



## Infrabasse

I wouldn't mind replacing my two side U2410 with their inferior U2412M siblings.
Those U2410 are really good but they pump out a lot of heat.


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaXxJaPxX;15201640*
> aha true that.
> 
> i reall just want to either get a 27+ 1440p/1600p monitor, or just replace my middle monitor with a 120hz monitor. still not sure


if you can wait till black friday, im sure dell will have crazy deals on their IPS monitors.


----------



## Gado

Hi!
Here is my 3x Lenovo 0560-hb1 in eyefinity with DiRT3 using the 6870 in the sig


----------



## 3WYXFIRE

BF3 runs pretty sweet at nearly 6000x1080. Feels like 30+ FPS in the Beta. Ultra Settings.

Should just improve once the retail version comes out and AMD add a profile.


----------



## geazy

XFIRE XFX 6950'S With Asus Monitors 1680x1050 eyefinity resolution 5256x1050


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

please remove me from the list, i traded in my 3 vh238h's for a u2711 and a 3d monitor


----------



## TheLastPriest

Good Riddance


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest;15341018*
> Good Riddance


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;15341302*


If that was aimed at thelastpriest, seconded.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;15345190*
> It most importantly indicates that you're being a dick.
> Coming back trying to teach us english isn't helping.
> 
> I personally don't welcome such comments in this thread.


Completely OT: you need three more posts to achieve best postcount status.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1;15345214*
> Completely OT: you need three more posts to achieve best postcount status.


Yeah I saw that the other day


----------



## xartion

Finally got a triple monitor stand


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaXxJaPxX;15339895*
> please remove me from the list, i traded in my 3 vh238h's for a u2711 and a 3d monitor


wow what a trade! I've been dying to try out 3d let me know how it goes.


----------



## moa.

Count me in, 3*24" Iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl;15353384*
> wow what a trade! I've been dying to try out 3d let me know how it goes.


i dont know if im actully going to use the 3d capabilities, just getting it for the 120hz. i dunno, i might just stick wiht the single u2711. i feel like if i enjoy the 120hz too much the dell will just sit there unused, which would be sad haha


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moa.;15353645*
> Count me in, 3*24" Iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1


i know this is an eyefinity thread... but im rlly diggin the pink uv WC, rlly cant focus on anything else lol


----------



## CallsignVega




----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15354186*


Now that is sick, I don't usually like portrait setups, but that looks sweet


----------



## iCrap

What monitors are those? if i google what you have in your signature i get nothing.


----------



## Hogwasher

yeah I would like to know. those bezels look super thin


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher;15354694*
> yeah I would like to know. those bezels look super thin


he modded the bezels, i think he said they were 3/8" or something like that, insane


----------



## Seped

Where did he say this? And I want to know how he did it because those bezels are insanely small.


----------



## De-Zant

http://www.overclock.net/monitors-displays/1143724-3x-120hz-eyefinity-portrait-setup.html


----------



## Seped

3x Dell IN2030M


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaXxJaPxX;15354831*
> he modded the bezels, i think he said they were 3/8" or something like that, insane


No not that large, they are 1/4".


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


No not that large, they are 1/4".










sorry master, lol. congrats on that set up, its damn beautiful


----------



## Seped

It's hands down one of the best eyefinity setups I have ever seen. I am in awe at it's magnificence.


----------



## Levesque

I'll be damned!

After all the flak you gave me about the 6990 vs Nvidia offering, and now you have 2!!!!! And you are with AMD now!

No problem with the bandwidth on your Crossfire bridge? Just kidding.









Welcome to the Club Vega.

But why the downsizing of everything, even your CPU? Was it economical constraints?


----------



## De-Zant

Levesque, aren't your monitors 1x LG W3000h and 2x HP ZR30W?

Just curious since I don't recall you stating it anywhere that I've seen.


----------



## Levesque

No. 3X ZR30w.

Vega once told me that 1X 6990 was insanely loud, louder then 4X 580 Quad-SLI. The irony.









You can't imagine how many times he flamed/attacked/stalked me on HardOCP forum, (and alot of other forums also), each time I was saying that a 6990+6970 Tri-Fire set-up was better/faster then a 580 SLI set-up.









The irony. Now he's using 2X 6990. You can't imagine how much fun I have right now.


----------



## De-Zant

Yes, I know. I've seen some of the interaction between you two.

I was basing my previous question on this post, http://www.overclock.net/13383575-post1033.html


----------



## CallsignVega

Dual 6990s are insanely loud. They are easily twice as loud as four GTX 580s. My computer happens to be in another room so sound doesn't matter as I cannot hear them.

I changed my setup from 3x 30" 60Hz to 3x 23" 120Hz. 3x 30" is great for flight sims but is way too big for FPS. I've based my setup around 120Hz Eyefinity for BF3.

I've sold the 4x 3GB 580s a long time ago as I didn't use the 3x 30" setup anymore before I got the itch to do 120Hz portrait Eyefinity. 2x 6990s do pretty well price/performance but aren't as fast as the Quad-580s for sure.

I have no "brand" loyalty, only go with what fits the project. I've had many many generations of GPUs from both companies.

I'll just toss the 6990s in the bin when the next best AMD/Nvidia cards come out.


----------



## De-Zant

I'm curious as to how you've attached the caseless monitors to that stand. Any pics from behind?


----------



## Infrabasse

The vesa mounting points are part of the chassis of your monitor, not of the bezel/exterior body. He simply used the standard vesa threads


----------



## De-Zant

Mmm, yes, probably, though I have seen many monitors being an exception to what you just said. Mainly older models that had thicker outer structures.

My acer x243w TN is one example.


----------



## CallsignVega

These monitors chassis do not have standard Vesa hole spacing supporting structure. I had to make a custom solution. I will try and upload a pic when I get back from work tonight.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Dual 6990s are insanely loud. They are easily twice as loud as four GTX 580s. My computer happens to be in another room so sound doesn't matter as I cannot hear them.

I changed my setup from 3x 30" 60Hz to 3x 23" 120Hz. 3x 30" is great for flight sims but is way too big for FPS. I've based my setup around 120Hz Eyefinity for BF3.

I've sold the 4x 3GB 580s a long time ago as I didn't use the 3x 30" setup anymore before I got the itch to do 120Hz portrait Eyefinity. 2x 6990s do pretty well price/performance but aren't as fast as the Quad-580s for sure.

I have no "brand" loyalty, only go with what fits the project. I've had many many generations of GPUs from both companies.

I'll just toss the 6990s in the bin when the next best AMD/Nvidia cards come out.


Good for you. And welcome to AMD and the 6990 Club.









But it's ironic. Alot of Nvidia loyalists are using your threads, with your old set-up, to bash AMD cards, crossfire bandwidth ''problem'', etc. And now you have 2X6990, AMD cards. Funny.









I'm planning to go X79 + the ''Extreme'' SB-E next month, with Quad-Fire 6970 Lightning, and probably Quad-Fire or Quad-SLI of the next generation after that.

I don't have any brand loyalty also. Right now, AMD was a better choice for me. But later down the road, Nvidia could be better.









Nice set-up you have now V. I'm thinking of doing something like you did on my 2 other computers at home for my kids, with 3X 21-24'' 120Hz monitors, or something like that.

But I hate Samsung with a passion. I have over 50 monitors in my business, and Samsung are the worst to deal with for warranty. LG are easily the best when I have a screen dying under warranty. Samsung...









Is there other good choices (other then Samsung...) for true 120Hz screen in the 21 to 24'' screen?


----------



## CallsignVega

You must remember though I was most likely the first person to ever try 4x 6970s pushing 3x 30" screen right when they first released with sketchy drivers at the time. Whether it was the crossfire bridges, drivers, or a combination of both is up in the air.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15366980*
> You must remember though I was most likely the first person to ever try 4x 6970s pushing 3x 30" screen right when they first released *with sketchy drivers at the time. Whether it was the crossfire bridges, drivers, or a combination of both is up in the air*.


But back in the days, that's not what you said. You said you did ''contact'' AMD to ''confirm'' the crossfire bridge bandwidth problem...

So it wasn't true then.









And you never talked about ''whether it was the crossfire bridges, drivers, or a combination of both''... Did you know that even today, there is still ALOT of people quoting you, and telling AMD users they CAN'T do 3X30'' Eyefinity with 4 AMD GPUs because of a ''crossfire bandwidth problem'', and pointing them to your old threads?

Even if I say it's working fine, they will say it's not ''because Vega said so, here's a link to some posts he made'' and blah blah blah...

It would be nice for you to update those threads with what you just told me. Because you posted this in so many places, people are still thinking it's true today... while it's clearly not.









You could start with HardOCP, OCN and XtremeSystems at least. It would be nice to update those threads with ''Whether it was the crossfire bridges, drivers, or a combination of both is up in the air'' instead of ''I did contact AMD to confirm the Crossfire bridge bandwitdh problem'' or ''it was clearly a problem with the Crossfire bridge bandwidth problem'' ... and you could also put that ''it's working fine for other people today...''









It's working fine for me. And AMD told me (yes, I did contact them) that alot of people are also using 3X30'' Eyefinity with multiple AMD cards, and it's working fine for them also. But not everyone is posting on the internet...

So we now know that there is no problem with Crossfire bridges bandwidth... but you probably had some old drivers problems, or simply user errors. It's still in the air, and we will never know. But it's working fine today for other people.









So it would be nice if you could update those threads with accurate informations, since alot of people are still quoting those old threads you made.


----------



## CallsignVega

That is a ton of speculation. Not only did an AMD rep talk about the crossfire bandwidth being limited, but multiple articles from different sources also said the same thing. Why do you think they are re-designing the crossfire bridge for future cards?

I could care less if people read old posts about a setup 11 months ago. That was correct information at that point in time. I have yet to see another person use 4x 6970s using 3x crossfire bridges on P67 with 3x 30" in portrait, so nothing can be verified. I also highly doubt AMD has been in contact with "a lot of people" using 4x 6970s on P67 with 3x 30" in portrait. According to your system specs, you aren't even using 4x 6970s so how is your statement that it works fine for you even relevant?

As for "user error", son, I've been building extreme systems before you even knew what an extreme system was. I have multiple certifications in the IT industry, and it is not even my career field. I haven't built one of the fastest gaming machines on the planet that is still on top of the benchmark charts here based off of "user error".


----------



## Infrabasse




----------



## CallsignVega

lol I was typing fast, don't make me critique your old posts..


----------



## Jmatt110

Anyone know how to remove the bezels on the U3011?


----------



## Dr216

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jmatt110*


Anyone know how to remove the bezels on the U3011?


if they are anything like my old u2310's then i know how to get them off....gettign them back on less so.....I found dropping one of mine onto a patio worked wonders for getting that pesky plastic casing off.....suprisingly the electronics and screen seem fine


----------



## Infrabasse

@ CallsignVega
Sorry mate, it's just that this specific saying is used incorrectly by so many people, that I've taken upon me to make things right and correct every single one of them.
Yup

















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr216*


if they are anything like my old u2310's then i know how to get them off....gettign them back on less so.....I found dropping one of mine onto a patio worked wonders for getting that pesky plastic casing off.....suprisingly the electronics and screen seem fine










I hear that bigger monitors require a larger drop height


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;15374304*
> I hear that bigger monitors require a larger drop height


Well i have 2 more u2310's here maybe i should experiment to find the optimal height then we can scale it up and down according to screen size.

Also from a pure physics stand point surely the bigger the screen the harder it falls so less height should be needed.

In all seriousness though am sorely tempted to take all the bezels off and make me a sexy portrait stand, i think I could just about fit it on my all new extra tiny desk if not I could always dump the Gf and go back to my huge old desk


----------



## armartins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


I'll just toss the 6990s in the bin when the next best AMD/Nvidia cards come out.


Send me a PM when you decide to "toss" then. I'll pay a good amount of money so they are tossed at my bin


----------



## Ra1nman

Anyone here playing BF3 yet?

Im having issues in multiplayer where players tags dont show so I dont know whos who!









There are vital things missing from the single player game too and I had to keep jumping from full screen to windowed to get the prompts etc to appear. I wouldnt mind playing in windowed but then Im not utilizing crossfire!

Apparently these issues are eyefinity related, anybody come accross a fix yet?


----------



## crUk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ra1nman*


Anyone here playing BF3 yet?

Im having issues in multiplayer where players tags dont show so I dont know whos who!









There are vital things missing from the single player game too and I had to keep jumping from full screen to windowed to get the prompts etc to appear. I wouldnt mind playing in windowed but then Im not utilizing crossfire!

Apparently these issues are eyefinity related, anybody come accross a fix yet?


Interested in this as well. Anyone runign bf3 on eyefinity?
What sort of fps at waht setting are people getting?
My copy comes in tommorow


----------



## Ra1nman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crUk*


Interested in this as well. Anyone runign bf3 on eyefinity?
What sort of fps at waht setting are people getting?
My copy comes in tommorow


from what I can gather its going to require a patch from dice to fix the tags issue, I hope they are quick about it! im running a mix of ultra and high with the aa bells and whistles off and getting about 30-40 fps (on 1 card in windowed mode) keeps to a steady 50+ when running crossfire but Im killing more of my own team than the enemy that way!


----------



## LiL_JaSoN




----------



## rushthezeppelin

for those having problems with eyefinity hud stuff goto checkout 2 posts near the end of this thread http://getsatisfaction.com/battlefie...finity_issues? . 
Both fixed mine up perfectly even got the map and ammo/health elements on the center screen where they should be.

Edit: almost forgot the link


----------



## Ra1nman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rushthezeppelin;15523726*
> for those having problems with eyefinity hud stuff goto checkout 2 posts near the end of this thread http://getsatisfaction.com/battlefield3/topics/nvidia_surround_and_eyefinity_issues? .
> Both fixed mine up perfectly even got the map and ammo/health elements on the center screen where they should be.


Awesome find! I had been looking for a fix but turned up nothing, its adding the bezel correction that seemed to do it for me (I tried it without and was still screwed). I dont normaly use bezel correction but it doesnt make a whole load of difference normally, Ive tried using presets in AMD vsion but they are just unreliable for me, sometimes they work others they dont!

Like I said, good find +1


----------



## whippy

glad i happened to check this thread, i will try the above now. i dont use bezel correction either, but from your suggestion i will try it.

does this by chance fix the the player tags, or is this a HUD only fix?


----------



## whippy

So far that fix has absolutely broken everything for me. Even removed all the display groups, redid my screens as they were, and the game starts again, but i still get only part of the lefts screen image in the middle, and nothing else. cant even see the menu..


----------



## Ra1nman

It fixes the player tags, there is somekinda fix for the hud involving editing a settings file, the linked thread above does explain. I havent tried fixing the hud yet, it doesnt really bother me. Maybe ill give it a shot laters.


----------



## whippy

ive seen the hud fix, will have to look for it. but first i have to get the game working again..

any idea how to set the game resolution before going in game? cant seem to find anything in the settings file. when it tries to start, i see my tv flash up 1600x1200 then back to 1920x1080 for some reason. but what im actually getting is the top left of the image, in the middle screen, and then nothing else on the other two. i had all black screens but i hit escape and i can see part of the background pic with the tank in it etc.


----------



## Ra1nman

There are some resolution settings in lines 26 & 28 of the settings file PROF_SAVE_profile in Documents\\Battlefield 3\\settings.

It may help if you use Notepad++ (google it) to read / edit these files, makes life much easier!


----------



## iCrap

Im going to try the player tag fix later today but i dont have high hopes...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whippy;15530803*
> ive seen the hud fix, will have to look for it. but first i have to get the game working again..
> 
> any idea how to set the game resolution before going in game? cant seem to find anything in the settings file. when it tries to start, i see my tv flash up 1600x1200 then back to 1920x1080 for some reason. but what im actually getting is the top left of the image, in the middle screen, and then nothing else on the other two. i had all black screens but i hit escape and i can see part of the background pic with the tank in it etc.


TV? You have eyefinity with tvs? do you have any pics? that sounds awsome.


----------



## whippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap;15531001*
> Im going to try the player tag fix later today but i dont have high hopes...
> 
> TV? You have eyefinity with tvs? do you have any pics? that sounds awsome.


Not right now i dont, this attempted fix has completely broken my eyefinity...









If i can get it fixed i will endeavour to get a pic, but i have tried in the past and its rather difficult cause its a bit hard to fit it all in a pic lol


----------



## whippy

ok heres the info regarding the HUD, im about to try this. i have eyefinity working with the above modifications, so heres hoping everything all works in a tick!

Edit this file in something like notepad++ in your \\users\\winacct\\documents\\battlefield 3\\settings dir to properly setup your UI in the center screen:

GstRender.ScreenSafeAreaWidth 0.333333

And heres a pic of my setup, excuse my bodgy photography hack but its near 3am and my phone is my only camera. and i have no skillz, but you get the idea










doesnt really look any different in pics, you cant get a feel for the size


----------



## Ra1nman

Whippy! thats epic!! I can only imagine what thats like to play on, my flatmate games on a 46" LED an that looks good, but what you have there is in a different league!

Howd you get on with the hud? I changed mine to 0.6, it put it just on the inner edge of the outer screen, just right IMO.


----------



## whippy

Update: HUD is fixed, and player tags are fixed. But now i have a new problem. If i have vsync off i can hold 70fps on high/ultra, but i get terrible stutter which i didnt have previously. If i turn vsync on, i lose 30fps and sit on 35-45fps, which is just as bad as the stuttering. Hmph. Cant seem to win.


----------



## adamwzl

whippy do you have caps installed? I've heard just running the tri-fire with 11.10 preview 3 only drivers no caps is best peformance without the stuttering.


----------



## whippy

I uninstalled CAP 4 and reinstalled to try fix, and it does except now i lost all the player tags to the left screen again as well as HUD being off..*sigh*


----------



## whippy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamwzl*


whippy do you have caps installed? I've heard just running the tri-fire with 11.10 preview 3 only drivers no caps is best peformance without the stuttering.


Almost didnt see this post.

Yes i do, but i didnt have a problem with stuttering previously. But i will try this too, cheers.


----------



## whippy

adam, youre a legend. vsync on still stutters, but fps are much higher when its off so its cranking frames out on high. eyefinity totally working too. thanks!


----------



## adamwzl

No problem man, saw someone had the same problem a little while ago when using tri-fire. I havent even bothered with the cap as well. It performs great without it.


----------



## iCrap

i tried the fix whippy posted, well my HUD is in the center screen... but its like right in the middle, and the chatbox is now dead center. also the kills thing shows up on the left screen.

Also how did you fix the player tags? mine is still doing the crap where its on the left screen.

and btw @whippy. That is awesome


----------



## VettePilot

I am not too comfy with edited the game files to get this to work. EA needs to get off their butts and fix this ASAP. If one guy could write a small overlay program to work with older games that didnt support eyefinity like widescreenfixer then this should be a walk in the park for EA, but should of been supported properly from day 1.


----------



## whippy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap;15533826*
> i tried the fix whippy posted, well my HUD is in the center screen... but its like right in the middle, and the chatbox is now dead center. also the kills thing shows up on the left screen.
> 
> Also how did you fix the player tags? mine is still doing the crap where its on the left screen.
> 
> and btw @whippy. That is awesome


Adjust that number til its somewhere you are happy with, i have mine on 0.6 now like Ra1nman but will play with it more.

Follow the link that adam posted on the previous page(s), you have to setup an extended desktop first, and make the middle monitor(number 2) the primary, then recreate your group. Each time i uninstalled or reinstalled driver or cap had to redo it, but its working. And create a preset for bf3 when its done and use that before starting bf each time. I didnt make the first preset that the instructions suggest, and i didnt do the bezel compensation either, this game me problems.

Reps to adam.

Its not the perfect solution, Dice need to fix this properly, its a joke really. But at least its working well enough for now.


----------



## cls33

How is the catalyst support for triple monitors running off of a single card for Linux?

I have a 2 spare 19 inch LCDs that I'd like to run alongside my main 23 inch on a linux box and I'm considering purchasing an ATI card to do it.

Obviously the resolutions won't match so I can't really run eyefinity, but can I set this up in "extended desktop" mode? Pretty sure that works in Windows, but not so sure about Linux...


----------



## adamwzl

ATI linux drivers are not as well supported as Nvidia. But Im sure normal functions of extended desktop should work fine.


----------



## cls33

I know extending desktops works fine for 2 monitors... but can anyone confirm that the capability is supported for 3 monitors off of a single card?

It's impossible to do this in Linux with Nvidia without using 2 cards (obviously) and setting up an entirely separate x-display for one of the monitors, which prevents you from dragging windows between the two displays, etc...


----------



## VettePilot

SO more than a week after the game has come out and there is no offical mention that I can find from Dice that they will patch this eyefinity res issue. They only say that a patch will be out soon to address problems with the mouse sensitivity and nerfing the stinger and making the aircraft able to take more damage. Has anyone seen a mention that they are aware of the eyefinity issue and are going to fix it?


----------



## Dr216

in my experiance its best to look to the comunity for fixes for eyefinity issues developers seem to convieniently forget all promises made with regards to multi screen support the second the game leaves the door.


----------



## iCrap

i saw on the battlefield forums that they had acknowledged the issue and "are working with ATI and nvidia for a fix"


----------



## otakunorth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iCrap*


i saw on the battlefield forums that they had acknowledged the issue and "are working with ATI and nvidia for a fix"


any news? or can you link to that post?
I would really like this fixed asap, built my system just for eyefinity bf3


----------



## moa.

Battlefield 3 - playing it on eyefinity was most immersive experience I ever had in my gaming career


----------



## iCrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moa.*


Battlefield 3 - playing it on eyefinity was most immersive experience I ever had in my gaming career



















I agree, however i lack the power to run it that high (I have to run almost lowest to get a playable fps on tripplehead) But i see you have the power lol. Meh il go xfire and water soon..


----------



## smoke420

Ok Im broke but want eyefinity anyone with spare monitors to give away.lol..
But seriously I have an acer H213H monitor and $300 bucks so is it possible on my budget?
I need two 21.5" monitors and a adapter .I know my monitor is not the best but to me it looks perfect so 1080p is a must.and hopefully something that looks similar not the monitors them selves but the picture.when it comes to color correction I really suck.


----------



## De-Zant

With $240, you could get two of these on the sides http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824262011

I'm not going to lie though, _you get what you pay for_. It's a 1080p display but the color production is a bit lacking, even for a lower end TN panel.

It'd work fantastically as a side display though.


----------



## TheLastPriest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke420*
> 
> Ok Im broke but want eyefinity anyone with spare monitors to give away.lol..
> But seriously I have an acer H213H monitor and $300 bucks so is it possible on my budget?
> I need two 21.5" monitors and a adapter .I know my monitor is not the best but to me it looks perfect so 1080p is a must.and hopefully something that looks similar not the monitors them selves but the picture.when it comes to color correction I really suck.


I got my 21.5 1080 viewsonic's at frys for $150 a piece, took a little prodding of the sales guy but I ended up walking out with what I wanted


----------



## smoke420

thanks you guys so much for the info.


----------



## axipher

I think I might be interested in joining this fabulous club









3x Dell U2212HM (1920x1080 e-IPS)
1x Sapphire 6870 @ 1000/1100

Bezel compensated resolution is 3516x1920


----------



## moa.

Hey guys... I have a problem I am struggling all night with. I have reinstalled all drivers using drivesweeper, tried older and newer drivers but it still kept happening. This started happening after I connected my laptop to one of the monitors, which should be completely unrelated.

Connceting monitors to different miniDP outputs does not help.

Anyone knows what is happening and how to fix it? Oh, and when I take a screenshot it all looks fine (on a screenshot). Extended desktop works well as well.

That is how my eyefinity looks now:


----------



## Ken1649

From CCC upper right corner select "Restore Factory Default". Restart PC and go to Windows Screen and Resolution to set the correct refresh rate and resolution.

After that go to CCC to setup the Eyefinity group.


----------



## moa.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> From CCC upper right corner select "Restore Factory Default". Restart PC and go to Windows Screen and Resolution to set the correct refresh rate and resolution.
> After that go to CCC to setup the Eyefinity group.


Clicked restore factory defaults, checked windows screen and resolution - everything normal, tried creating eyefinity group = same result


----------



## Ken1649

How did you connect your monitors? Do they meet the minimum Eyefinity requirement?


----------



## moa.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> How did you connect your monitors? Are they meet the minimum Eyefinity requirement?


Mate, I was successfuly playing games in eyefinity for past month and a half...


----------



## Ken1649

OK good lucks.


----------



## moa.

Anyone can help?


----------



## VettePilot

FOR ANYONE HAVING ISSUES WITH EYEFINITY IN BF3:

Click this link http://teamdof.com/?p=1384

Follow it exactly to the T. I like most everyone else had issues with Objective Icons and teamates names being off to the far left screen and the objective icons not centering along with the HUD's looking all screwed up. Now it works perfectly. The only issue left is to fix the lens flare issue with the sun in game and the horribly bright lights. I know DICE said they are going to tone down the Tac Lights.


----------



## donrapello

Hey, i'd like to join this club too..

I have a cheap eyefinity setup with 3 x 23" Acer P236H and 6950 Twin Frozr III Crossfire.










I really need to do something to those cables


----------



## iCrap

Nice, but i think you need some cable ties


----------



## Penryn

I'd like to join up:



6950s unlocked [MSI and Diamond]

Monitors are:
Left - Dell 2407wfp
Middle - Dell e248wfp
Right - Dell 2408wfp


----------



## jaydawg

Question on setting up my eyefinity display

I am trying to setup my eyefinity using the provided mDP to DP that came with my 6970 then a DP to DVI but I can not select the 3rd monitor in CCC, it shows up but when I detect displays, only 2 have the number displayed on them. Do i need to buy a mDP to DVI adapter and remove the other ones?

Spec -

Powercooler pcs+ 6970 2gb and a MSI 6950 2gb bios flashed to 6970 in CF.

Thanks in advance.

Jay


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydawg*
> 
> Question on setting up my eyefinity display
> 
> I am trying to setup my eyefinity using the provided mDP to DP that came with my 6970 then a DP to DVI but I can not select the 3rd monitor in CCC, it shows up but when I detect displays, only 2 have the number displayed on them. Do i need to buy a mDP to DVI adapter and remove the other ones?
> 
> Spec -
> 
> Powercooler pcs+ 6970 2gb and a MSI 6950 2gb bios flashed to 6970 in CF.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Jay


To setup Eyefinity for 3 monitors must meet the minimum requirement. It supports 2 monitors with legacy devices the combination of these 2 HDMI, DVI or VGA. The third monitor must have a native DisplayPort or an Active Adapter is needed.


----------



## jaydawg

Ok, here is what I get when trying the different configs with out an Active Adapter until I can buy one tomorrow.

I tried - Mon #1 HDMI cable, Mon #2 a mDP to DP&DP to DVI adapters and Mon #3DVI to VGA converter
I tried - Mon 1 DVI to VGA , Mon 2 DVI to VGA and Mon 3 mDP to DP then a DP to DVI
I treid #3 on the list - DVI, DVI and mDP to DP with DP to DVI

I have gotten all 3 monitors to show in CCC but I am guess it needs the Active adapter to be fully powered? Thanks for the info, I will update once I get an Active adapter. Sorry this is new to me and I am probably making it harder then it needs to be by trying to use the cables and adapters I already have.


----------



## Ken1649

Do nothing further, you will not be able to get Eyefinity to work without the active adapter.

Get one of these and you are all set. Do not buy other than this one validated by AMD.

http://www.amazon.com/Accell-B087B-006B-DisplayPort-Single-Link-Certified/dp/B004071ZXA


----------



## jaydawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> Do nothing further, you will not be able to get Eyefinity to work without the active adapter.
> 
> Get one of these and you are all set. Do not buy other than this one validated by AMD.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Accell-B087B-006B-DisplayPort-Single-Link-Certified/dp/B004071ZXA


Thanks this worked great but now I am onto the issue that my new Acer monitors are 1080 and my old one is 1050. I am currently running @ 4800 x 900 and wondering if there is a way to run all 3 at 1050 because I didn't see that res when setting up the eyefinity group.

Thanks for your help.

EDIT - HP 2207 is going on ebay so I can buy another Acer S211hlbd to match the 2 I just got, oh well the wife is going to love this for sure. haha. Thanks for all the help and I will be looking to join and will post pics later.
x2 Acer S211HLBD @ 1080 and 1 HP2207 @ 1050 - will run eyefinity once i get the other acer to macth.

Jay


----------



## Pwizzle

Add me to the club! Just got my eyefinity today and im enjoying the hell of out it


















Left: Acer P236H Middle: Acer G235HL Right: Acer P236H


----------



## Demented

I'm on the fence. I will be joining this club, but am deciding whether it is worth the extra $100 for 3 U2312HMs over 3 U2212HMs.

Since they are the same resolution, I'm only missing viewable area, but with Eyefinity, is that even an issue? I mean like will I be wowed and enjoy Eyefinity enough to keep the extra $100?

Or should I go big or go home? (Not going biggest with the U2412HM).

EDIT: I will post back in a week or two once my 3 U2312HMs come in, and I get it all set up. I am excited.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Or should I go big or go home? (Not going biggest with the U2412HM).


Go bug or go home is what triple monitor set-ups is all about speaking of which, moving again soon now to argue with the mrs enough to get a place with a big enough "spare" room for me to have my eyefinities back gonna be an expensive month or so buying bribes in the form of shoes chocolate and handbags but i think it will be worth it in the end


----------



## jameschisholm

Hello Eyefinity members!

I'm looking into going Eyefinity early next year. I plan on buying 3 x Asus PA238Q's .

I hope you can help me work out if this desk would be big enough to accommodate these 3 screens in landscape, or would portrait be my only option?

(bare in mind I will not be putting the top shelf on this desk)

thank you in advance


----------



## De-Zant

I think you need at least 45-50" wide desk to accomendate 3x 23" 16:9 monitors in landscape.

That desk is 33" wide, no? It would barely fit the setup in portrait mode, but it would.

Portrait is great though. I find it much more immersive. Is what I would use if I still had eyefinity, and was somehow using 3x LCD.


----------



## jameschisholm

Ok. Thanks for the quick reply De-Zant.

So portrait is a good option? The screens would be what 13" wide each so 39" across altogether in portrait mode, I guess that will look pretty spectacular for FPS's and RPG's right? Got any examples?

thanks


----------



## De-Zant

Yeah, if you curve them a bit they should fit on the table. I hope that little expansion on the top is removable, so you have more room for the displays.

Examples of what?







The high resolution will make everything big and extremely clear compared to single landscape 1080p. It looks like a window into another reality, almost. The image in the game is that clear compared to 1080p.

It will also be equivalent in size to a TV of about 40" or so IIRC. The aspect ratio will be 16:9.48, just in between 16:9 and 16:10 if you run without bezel compensation.


----------



## jameschisholm

Thanks for the information and the description of how good it will be. I can't help but think I'll be asked so why didn't you just buy a 40" tv?

I guess I can just say well it is 3x full hd (hate using that term), IPS (top panel tech over mainstream TN), and led backlit!


----------



## De-Zant

In all honesty you should invest in a larger desk sometime in the future though. That one is just extremely small.


----------



## jameschisholm

I may just do that but I'm quite space limited, that desk would only just fit the space I can use in my room. thanks for the help, ill probably post back here with any more questions.


----------



## jameschisholm

-- delete please.


----------



## drufause

My EyeFinity Setup Single Radeon 6990 output to One Gateway FD2400 and flanked by twin Vizio 220VA


----------



## Demented

OK, here it is:

3xDell U2312HMs


Crappy phone pic. It's not performing as well as I would have hoped, but I had to jump on the Dell monitors. Got them for $229 each. I figure maybe tax time I'll upgrade my GPUs to fully unleash Eyefinity on this rig.

The desk before setting things up. It;s the biggest desk I have ever owned:


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> OK, here it is:
> 
> 3xDell U2312HMs
> 
> 
> Crappy phone pic. It's not performing as well as I would have hoped, but I had to jump on the Dell monitors. Got them for $229 each. I figure maybe tax time I'll upgrade my GPUs to fully unleash Eyefinity on this rig.


Nice setup









Have you tried to plug the HDMI? How did it work out?


----------



## AoHxBram

Count me in








had it for a while :


full image : http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/8265/p1010177vp.jpg

Running on : club3d 6990 + xfx 6970 Crossfired.
displays : 3x LG E2281's and a Phillps 32" tv as extended desktop.


----------



## DragonZeal

Hi.
I was wondering if the Iiyama ProLite B2008HDS-1 is a good monitor for eyefinity.
Because I don't have the space 20" is the max which I can put in 3 monitor setup.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Posting up to join, as I couldn't find this thread before:

















(Sorry for crappy phone pictures







)

i7 980X
ASUS Rampage III Extreme
Tri-CFX 6970s

2x ASUS VE208Ts + 1 HP S2031 = 4800x900

I also would love to know where you guys find your wallpapers, as I can't find that many nice ones.

PS. I've noticed a lot of fellow Eyefinity brothers have Razer Nagas/Imperators/Mambas and Razer Nostromos. It's good to know I'm not alone there!

PSS. Once I get a third matching monitor, as I was rather strapped for cash when I put this together, how would I go about a different frame for the monitors? I was hoping to have one stand and the three on that one frame, since that would make them more even, as there is a small (something like 2mm) height difference between the main and the sides.


----------



## Gled

Count me in guys.

XFX HD 6950 2GB waiting for 7 series to came out for upgrade
3x Philips Brilliance C-line 234CL2SB LED monitors





Medal of Honour. Got shot down while taking pictures


----------



## Lazy Bear

I like how both of us posting pics with MoH.


----------



## Gled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram*
> 
> displays : 3x LG E2281's and a Phillps 32" tv as extended desktop.


I didn`t knew that was possible. I was always disabling eyefinity and duplicating screens. Now I`ve got 3x Philips 23" + LG 47" LED TV as extended. That`s gona same messing around with screens every time I wanna watch something on TV. Thanks mate:thumb:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I also would love to know where you guys find your wallpapers, as I can't find that many nice ones.


I`d like to find an answer for that question as well. There is this site called jimswidescreenwallpapers, but those are not really my kinda style pictures. Most of them ar just screens from games or put together in photoshop. And there are quite a few sites on google that matches the resolution, but quality is really crap. So far I have 15 wallpapers which I would call decent, I still have my collection for single monitor which is 26000 pictures. I wish I had that kinda choice for eyefinity


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

5760x1080

3 x Asus VW 246 H

Previously ran 2 x 6950 2gb xfire... currently switching one of the 6950's out for an XFX 6990 with Accelero Cooler











I have found tons of wallpapers by just googling 5760x1080 in images


----------



## axipher

I'm just itching for the Sapphire Flex 7970 so I can connect all 3 of my Dell's via DP. I'm really hating screen tear on the third monitor


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

I only get screen tear at exactly my refresh rate or exactly double my refresh rate LOL it's weird. So I just lock my fps at 59 in eyefinity or 100fps on single monitor and no issues.


----------



## Lazy Bear

So I stumbled upon something called Rainmeter, I changed my Windows theme, background, and I rearranged the monitors a bit so that games look better and lines are smaller:



For full size of desktop, go to this link.


----------



## Simonzi

Next purchase, which I haven't decided which yet, is going to be a 7970 or 7950. After that, 3x 24" monitors. Browsing through the photos in this thread is making me want it even more.


----------



## mathelm

Posting to join...
3x Dell 2007WFP 20"
HIS HD 6770 (DVI-DVI-DP via Active adapter)


----------



## bce22

My 3 x U2412hm monitors arrived today. I have them set in portrait eyefinity. Oh boy, do I love them! I will post pics tomorrow.

Quick question, I have one monitor setup with a monoprice mini-dp to full dp cable, one monitor attached with a dual link DVI and one with the regular DVI cable that shipped with the monitor. Is there any benefit in making them all dp connections? And if there is, can you hookup monitors to both videocards since my reference gpu's only have two mini-dp connectors each.


----------



## Hogwasher

We want pictures now. Jk

congrats on the purchases


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bce22*
> 
> My 3 x U2412hm monitors arrived today. I have them set in portrait eyefinity. Oh boy, do I love them! I will post pics tomorrow.
> 
> Quick question, I have one monitor setup with a monoprice mini-dp to full dp cable, one monitor attached with a dual link DVI and one with the regular DVI cable that shipped with the monitor. Is there any benefit in making them all dp connections? And if there is, can you hookup monitors to both videocards since my reference gpu's only have two mini-dp connectors each.


No, Eyefinity will only work if all monitors are plugged to the main card in crossfire configuration. Otherwise, crossfire will be disabled and all monitors hooked to second card will be in extended desktop only.

If you don't have screen tearing or flickering, leave it be.

Otherwise, this configuration will be perfect;

Monitor #1, DVI > DVI > 6950

Monitor #2, DVI > DVI > 6950

Monitor #3, DVI > DVI-MiniDP Active Adapter > 6950.

This is the adapter http://www.amazon.com/Accell-B087B-006B-DisplayPort-Single-Link-Certified/dp/B004071ZXA/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1325586177&sr=1-4

There's no way to sync them to all DP because there's no adapter from DVI to DP, unless you are using 6990.


----------



## Gled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> So I stumbled upon something called Rainmeter, I changed my Windows theme, background


Same story here


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLastPriest*
> 
> I will 2nd this statement, I used to love shooters, havent played much since I setup eyefinity. Dont know if its visual overload or eye fatigue, or just me looking to the left and the right too much instead of focusing on whats in front of me but whatever the case, I havent had a good game since I hooked them up.
> 
> Been huge into driving games though, guess that makes up for it, and I dont feel like I am such a bad influence when my three year old sits on my lap and plays "Race Cars!" w/ me instead of helping me to kill people.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> Just got eyefinity today. Pretty cool but my eyes are really fatigued. Not sure it is right for shooters with the rapid direction change. I feel dizzy almost. No biggy. I am trying out the monitors in my sig, and waiting for the Asus 248h's to come in and then try those out. My FPS dropped like a stone in Heaven 2.5 and in Just cause 2. I have been told some games like JC2 are more geared towards Nvidia cards, maybe that is the same with GTA. Although I know that many have said that games like GTA that are ported over to PC are not all that great when it comes to graphics performance even with a high end card like the member above with a 6990. that card should handle it no problem.
> 
> I OC'd my card to 920/1385 and it made zero difference. I may try to bup it to 920/1400.


I realize these are old post, but reading through the thread I haven't saw a real answer yet..... so...

*YOU"RE TOO CLOSE..*lol

Had the same prob way back when I got my first big screen (51" rear projection) while playing Socom. Found that I needed to be a good 8' back to keep from getting dizzy...


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bce22*
> 
> My 3 x U2412hm monitors arrived today. I have them set in portrait eyefinity. Oh boy, do I love them! I will post pics tomorrow.
> Quick question, I have one monitor setup with a monoprice mini-dp to full dp cable, one monitor attached with a dual link DVI and one with the regular DVI cable that shipped with the monitor. Is there any benefit in making them all dp connections? And if there is, can you hookup monitors to both videocards since my reference gpu's only have two mini-dp connectors each.


only if you have tearing issues, back in the day when Eyefinity etc first came out, it was pretty important that all your connections were the same (else you often got some pretty interest tearing issues) but these days the drivers and support is just so much better, That said it is possible to "daisy chain" displayport 1.2 if your screens have an out as well as an in. Never used that feature nor am i aware of which monitors support it when i was running eyefinity I was using E6 cards so it was never an issue.

Else you have to buy a card designed for it.

No you cannot unfortunately use the outputs from both cards.

Soooo want to go back to my triple monitor goodness :'( this time at 120hz all the way


----------



## PixelFreakz

For your AMD/ATi people who were wondering if putting an Antec Kuhler on your GPU, could be done wonder no more! http://www.overclock.net/t/1198510/build-log-amd-6970-lightning-antec-kuhler-920-mod-56k-warning







I'll post results later on once I get my USB dongle in today.... just waiting on UPS.... -____-


----------



## hellboy_101

I'll add a picture next week when my new machine is here, 3 X dell IPS ultrasharp 23" monitors.

GPUs = 2 X gigabyte 7970.

Photos next week









Also 600th post.


----------



## flipmatthew

Put me in for three monitor Eyefinity








PREVIEW:


proof.png 4187k .png file


----------



## CallsignVega

I put up some pictures of my 120Hz portrait Eyefinity setup using a AMD 7970 and compared it against a Sony FW900 CRT if anyone is interested. Located here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1143724/3x-120hz-eyefinity-portrait-setup/70

Here is a review pic:


----------



## Lazy Bear

OH GOD THAT IS SO BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## animal0307

Those bezels....


----------



## Xyro TR1

After operating on one monitor since August, I'm back with a vengeance!


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> After operating on one monitor since August, I'm back with a vengeance!


You used to have dual 6950.
What should I update your stats to in the OP ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I put up some pictures of my 120Hz portrait Eyefinity setup using a AMD 7970 and compared it against a Sony FW900 CRT if anyone is interested. Located here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1143724/3x-120hz-eyefinity-portrait-setup/70


Is this your new eyefinity rig then?
Please let me know if in need of an update in the OP


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> You used to have dual 6950.
> What should I update your stats to in the OP ?


I still do - just with 6970 BIOS. On the purchase page, it still links to my 6950s.


----------



## axipher

Updated my setup, now running 3x1 Portrait Eyefinity on Dell U2212HM (22" 1920x1080 IPS) with an Asus V222H (22" 1920x1080 LCD)

2x Dell U2212HM off miniDP
1x Dell U2212HM off HDMI
1x Asus V222H off DVI

All off Sapphire 6870 @ 1000/1150 MHz soon to be a Sapphire 7970 Flex 6 GB with 6 miniDP (When they release it and I get the funds)


----------



## Pantsu

Here's mine:



Monitors:
ViewSonic VP2365wb (left)
Dell U2311H (right)
Samsung S23A750D (center)

This setup works great for me, though I would like to sell that Viewsonic since it's not as good as the Dell and has cumbersome stand that won't go low enough so I have to use the router as a stand for the Samsung. The Viewsonic has started to buzz though, maybe I should RMA it and maybe they'll give me a new LED version instead?









I bought the Samsung because I wanted a 120 Hz monitor for games that didn't work well in eyefinity, and this monitor has such thin bezels it makes for great Eyefinity centre monitor. I actually hide side monitor bezels behind the Samsung since it is so thin. (that's why the right bezel looks bigger from this angle)

The negative of this setup is that since all the monitors are different theres's some scenes where the Samsung looks a bit too different compared to the side monitors. Especially blue on the LED TN panel looks way different compared to the CCFL e-IPS panels. I just can't seem to be able to calibrate them any better. But in the end it goes mostly unnoticed while gaming.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Dat Raven 2, how do you like it?


----------



## Pantsu

It's really handy in that I have straight access to the mobo I/O. Cooling is quite good too, but the fan settings could be better since there's only two fan speeds which I could describe as moderate and loud, so it isn't very quiet unless you use a separate fan controller.


----------



## CallsignVega

A work in progress..


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> A work in progress..












That is glorious, I'm rethinking setting my monitors up in landscape and just adding another 2 like that


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> A work in progress..


Love it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That is glorious, I'm rethinking setting my monitors up in landscape and just adding another 2 like that


I don't get what you're saying. 5x1 landscape, P LLL P, what?


----------



## mathelm

Jeze, that's $2300 in monitors.... Think I'll just move my chair closer or get a new pair of glasses instead....


----------



## Shrofff

Need to get on in this!

Cards = 2 x XFX 5770's (really need to upgrade, 7XXX when the banks fat enough to loose a few pounds)

Monitors = 3 x LG W2361V ( had them from days gone by)

Eyefinity_Setup.jpg 1911k .jpg file


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> A work in progress..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That is glorious, I'm rethinking setting my monitors up in landscape and just adding another 2 like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get what you're saying. 5x1 landscape, P LLL P, what?
Click to expand...

I'm rethinking that I should do 5x1 portrait like that by purchasing 2 more, instead of just settling for 3x1 landscape...


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm rethinking that I should do 5x1 portrait like that by purchasing 2 more, instead of just settling for 3x1 landscape...


Ah, my bad. Somehow I missed that.

Vega, you going to post what you did to the s23a750d's, bezel removal and how you placed them on a stand at some point? Since you have two untouched models there, would be nice if you walked us through it.







Though, I know you've already been asked this, but I'd love to see you go through the whole procedure.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant*
> 
> Ah, my bad. Somehow I missed that.
> Vega, you going to post what you did to the s23a750d's, bezel removal and how you placed them on a stand at some point? Since you have two untouched models there, would be nice if you walked us through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though, I know you've already been asked this, but I'd love to see you go through the whole procedure.


Ya, if I take them apart. I am still in the "do I like it decision phase"..


----------



## Bradey

i loved my 5x 19"







, i have gone to 3 21.5" with the thought of going to 5 of them, but i don't have the money


----------



## axipher

New setup alert









http://www.overclock.net/t/1203320/abs-and-plywood-eyefinity-desk/0_50


----------



## CHWIST

My EyeFinity


----------



## Penryn

I rearranged my setup last week. Wanted a cleaner feel. The monitors on the corner of the desk didn't work well at all so I moved them to one side so I can actually use the keyboard tray..


----------



## Bradey

this is my setup at the moment,

Click to view full size!


----------



## jameschisholm

Would I need an active DP adapter for my GFX card if say I bought 1x Dell Ultrasharp U2412M 24"(has DisplayPort) plus 2x cheaper IPS panels (with only DVI-D).


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

BRADEY: I see you have the monitors clocked at different angles... is that because of the dark spots you get from having them all flat? (not sure if I worded that right)... I tried using my 3 asus 24" in portrait but I had to really mess with the viewing angles of each to get it right and then it just ended up looking weird so I went back to Landscape


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Would I need an active DP adapter for my GFX card if say I bought 1x Dell Ultrasharp U2412M 24"(has DisplayPort) plus 2x cheaper IPS panels (with only DVI-D).


No, not if one monitor has a display port input..


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> BRADEY: I see you have the monitors clocked at different angles... is that because of the dark spots you get from having them all flat? (not sure if I worded that right)... I tried using my 3 asus 24" in portrait but I had to really mess with the viewing angles of each to get it right and then it just ended up looking weird so I went back to Landscape


I suspect he might be using U2311 which are IPS and aren't affected with the lower angle turning dark.

By the way Bradey, can you give me detailed specs please, so I can add you to the club.


----------



## Bradey

there p2211, so they are TN








The angles allow each monitor to be at the right viewing angle
still on my 5870 eye6,
you might want to remove me from the 5 screen eye category


----------



## Marafice Eye

Ok, trying to do some research on this. I was using 3 old 17" 1280x1024 monitors (which I got free) for eyefinity, and it ran fine. I just got my hands on a perfectly fine hand-me0down Samsung SyncMaster 216bw, 16:10 monitor. I want to use it as my middle monitor, however when eyefinity is enabled, it forces a 1280x1024 res on the middle monitor. Now this looks ok in The Old Republic, anywhere else, it just looks fugly.

Is there a way to possibly make eyefinity set a 1680x1024 res for the middle monitor only? I know you can make custom EDID files to set a custom res for eyefinity to use. But will this work for what I want to do? essentially setting an eyfinity res of 4240x1024 (before bezel correction)?


----------



## Bradey

right now all monitors will run at the same res for eyefinity, i think they were going to allow different, but i don't know how that is coming along


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Ok, trying to do some research on this. I was using 3 old 17" 1280x1024 monitors (which I got free) for eyefinity, and it ran fine. I just got my hands on a perfectly fine hand-me0down Samsung SyncMaster 216bw, 16:10 monitor. I want to use it as my middle monitor, however when eyefinity is enabled, it forces a 1280x1024 res on the middle monitor. Now this looks ok in The Old Republic, anywhere else, it just looks fugly.
> Is there a way to possibly make eyefinity set a 1680x1024 res for the middle monitor only? I know you can make custom EDID files to set a custom res for eyefinity to use. But will this work for what I want to do? essentially setting an eyfinity res of 4240x1024 (before bezel correction)?


I'm lost, are you running two 17" and a 21" and hoping for the same resolution to work on all three? You'll need two more 21" monitors (I assume that's the size, you haven't specified other than with the ratio), because they will share the same 16:10 ratio as your main. Monitors don't have to be the same sizes to work well, but they have to have the same effective resolutions and ratios to work correctly, as far as I know.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Yeah, as of today I'm no longer running three 17s. I'm running a central 21.6, and a 17 on either side.

I've been reading a thread on WSGF about using software to edit the EDID data for a monitor's selectable resolutions, so I know I could enable something like 1680x1024 on the main monitor, but my question is, would eyefinity then recognize the middle monitor as 1680x1024 and use that, or would it still force it to be a stretched 1280x1024?

Basically, will eyefinity ever allow it to NOT be 1280x1024? If there's a way yo force a 4240x1024 res through any means, I'd be interested. Obviously I don't have high expectations, but I'm looking.

EDIT: And what about something like SoftTH?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Supposedly eyefinity 2.0 will allow different monitors size/ resolution. We will see :/


----------



## mathelm

That would be hard/weird. I mean eyefinity see's all 3 as one (3840x1024). So it would have to over scan the two outside monitors. Which would mean there would be 4 200x1024 sections ( one at each corner) that you couldn't see.

But I think the answer is for now, no it will not.

You could just set up 3 extended desktop monitors and have different resolution on each.


----------



## rcfc89

Eyefinity is best as 3 identical screens. Size/Brand/Model
All eyefinity set ups I've seen outside this criteria looked horrible. For the illusion to work properly all screens have to basically become one. This isn't happening with different brands and sizes spread across the board.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Eyefinity is best as 3 identical screens. Size/Brand/Model
> All eyefinity set ups I've seen outside this criteria looked horrible. For the illusion to work properly all screens have to basically become one. This isn't happening with different brands and sizes spread across the board.


That's exaggeration. Them looking similar is enough, as long as you know how to tweak them to have similar IQ as well.

But I've always had mismatched setups, it's still better than nothing.


----------



## iShox

http://gyazo.com/88ba4223ff7fe092c30bbbc30abc1302

Along with my AOC e2343f

I know, different sizes blah blah. I don't do much gaming anyway. I've more uses than Gaming for eyefinity. Might be handy to have Web-something-SKYPE lol.

And of course, the main reason for this purchase, e-penis enlargement







j/k


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant*
> 
> But I've always had mismatched setups, it's still better than nothing.


Of course it is. But if your going to do it then do it right is my philosophy.


----------



## Bradey

i want to have a PLP with my center being a 4:3 30'


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *De-Zant*
> 
> But I've always had mismatched setups, it's still better than nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it is. But if your going to do it then do it right is my philosophy.
Click to expand...

Not everyone can afford redoing their entire setup just to get matching bezels when they decide to go eyefinity. That's a little practical problem right there.


----------



## adamwzl

So with this new eyefinity 2.0 does anyone know if it will be supported on the 69xx series? Also if we can finally have different size monitors, I would grab 2 Dell U2212HM to stand up vertically next to my U3011. Which I think would look be great, having a mixed portrait and landscape eyefinity.


----------



## mathelm

You could do that now. Just setup your outside monitors at 600x1080 portrait (or something like that) to make a 3200x1080.


----------



## adamwzl

3200x1080 would just look weird, esp since im used to 2560x1600... and it would just throw everything off.

I've had 5960x1080 before in landscape and was just to wide for my liking, hence why i went with a single 30". I could do 3x30" in portrait but I dont really have another 2600$ to drop on 2 more monitors lol.

When I read the reviews about the 7970 and saw the eyefinity v2 update with custom resolutions and what not, I thought holly hell did they finally make it so we can do a mixed portrait/landscape setup. But no word on that yet.


----------



## axipher

They did add 3D support to Eyefinity though


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Eyefinity is best as 3 identical screens. Size/Brand/Model
> All eyefinity set ups I've seen outside this criteria looked horrible. For the illusion to work properly all screens have to basically become one. This isn't happening with different brands and sizes spread across the board.


I have 3 different monitors and mine look fine. All Dell though, e248wfp, 2408wfp and 2407wfp. Size and similarity are key but they don't have to be identical. One of mine is all black and the other 2 have silver backs, bases, and bezel accents.


----------



## Simonzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I have 3 different monitors and mine look fine. All Dell though, e248wfp, 2408wfp and 2407wfp. Size and similarity are key but they don't have to be identical. One of mine is all black and the other 2 have silver backs, bases, and bezel accents.


Is that Secret of Mana on your desk?

Next week I plan on picking up 3x U2412M's, and joining the Eyefinity club. Only problem is, I'm undecided what route I want to go with for a video card. Right now I have a single GTX480, and have no plans to get another. I can start with a single 6970, and add a 2nd later if I need too (which I don't really want too, I'm a single card kinda guy). Spend WAY more than I wanted to on this project, since I was originally looking at 3x $200 monitors, and just grab a 7970 now that they're coming back into stock. Or, hold my breath just a little bit long, and hope 7950's drop very soon, but I'm an impatient guy. Ahh, decisions, decisions...


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simonzi*
> 
> Is that Secret of Mana on your desk?
> Next week I plan on picking up 3x U2412M's, and joining the Eyefinity club. Only problem is, I'm undecided what route I want to go with for a video card. Right now I have a single GTX480, and have no plans to get another. I can start with a single 6970, and add a 2nd later if I need too (which I don't really want too, I'm a single card kinda guy). Spend WAY more than I wanted to on this project, since I was originally looking at 3x $200 monitors, and just grab a 7970 now that they're coming back into stock. Or, hold my breath just a little bit long, and hope 7950's drop very soon, but I'm an impatient guy. Ahh, decisions, decisions...


It sure is!



A single 6970 is ok for most games on medium in eyefinity. I ran high settings in SWTOR on a single unlocked 6950 at about 45 fps. My 7970 is pushing the performance of my crossfired unlocked 6950s.


----------



## adcantu

ZOMG im jelly. secret of mana is my all time fav game. Wish I could find it on PC now.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simonzi*
> 
> Is that Secret of Mana on your desk?
> Next week I plan on picking up 3x U2412M's, and joining the Eyefinity club. Only problem is, I'm undecided what route I want to go with for a video card. Right now I have a single GTX480, and have no plans to get another. I can start with a single 6970, and add a 2nd later if I need too (which I don't really want too, I'm a single card kinda guy). Spend WAY more than I wanted to on this project, since I was originally looking at 3x $200 monitors, and just grab a 7970 now that they're coming back into stock. Or, hold my breath just a little bit long, and hope 7950's drop very soon, but I'm an impatient guy. Ahh, decisions, decisions...


If you can afford it... a single 7970 = Eyefinity


----------



## Lazy Bear

A single 7970 will do great in eyefinity.

Penryn can attest to this.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

My single 7970 beats out my tri-fire 6990/50 OC'd. FPS is a little lower (not much honestly) but the quality of gameplay is 100% better.


----------



## Rayleyne

I cant wait for my 7970 to get here, I ordered it on wednesday (australian wednesday) should be here monday, Then i can join in on eyefinity, I was an nvidia surround user, But Two Gtx 460s (2Gb vram each card) Just can't handle wow and rift at that resolution.


----------



## axipher

Still waiting on Sapphire's Mystical 6 GB Flex model


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> A single 7970 will do great in eyefinity.
> Penryn can attest to this.


I wouldn't consider 33fps great. In fact I would consider it unacceptable if I spent the money for 3 1080p screens. Crossfire is so much better.
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1362/pg4/amd-radeon-hd-7970-crossfire-performance-review-battlefield-3.html


----------



## Rayleyne

wonder if i can turn on super sampling in rift at 5760x1080 with the 7970, I can tell you it's using more then 2GB Vram and my FPs tanks instantly with a Gtx 460 sli setup, If the 7970 handles my stuff good enough, i might get an extra 2 1080p monitors, Or drop them and go for 2560x1440*3/5


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I wouldn't consider 33fps great. In fact I would consider it unacceptable if I spent the money for 3 1080p screens. Crossfire is so much better.
> http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1362/pg4/amd-radeon-hd-7970-crossfire-performance-review-battlefield-3.html


LOL @ Ultra... come on, 1080 x 3 on one card. I set mine to HIGH, msaa 0, fxaa high, 8x af, ssao and avg 55 - 60 fps and it's still visibly awesome looking. Super smooth


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> LOL @ Ultra... come on, 1080 x 3 on one card. I set mine to HIGH, msaa 0, fxaa high, 8x af, ssao and avg 55 - 60 fps and it's still visibly awesome looking. Super smooth


Jakes on you man. Whats the point of having eyefinity if your going to turn everything down. Was just giving you an example of a 7970 getting raped in eyefinity. You really need two to experience max eye candy from an eyefinity set up. I know your adding a second probably I was just responding to the other guy saying it was awesome with one 7970 and it clearly isn't.


----------



## Simonzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> A single 7970 will do great in eyefinity.
> Penryn can attest to this.


Yeah, I think I've just accepted my fate, and will be getting a 7970. I shudder and try not to think of all the other things I could do with $1500. But, I see it as a long term investment









Anyway, hopefully in the near future the wife becomes pregnant, so my ability to drop $1500 on computer parts on a whim will probably drop to 0 soon enough. Might as well get it done while I can.

And hopefully she doesn't find out this plan has skyrocketed from $700 to $1500









And I thought I recognized that cartridge. Definitely a good game, and one I really need to add to my SNES collection. Chrono Trigger is still my favorite, but SoM is up there


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Jakes on you man. Whats the point of having eyefinity if your going to turn everything down. Was just giving you an example of a 7970 getting raped in eyefinity. You really need two to experience max eye candy from an eyefinity set up. I know your adding a second probably I was just responding to the other guy saying it was awesome with one 7970 and it clearly isn't.


Have you played BF3 in Ultra and then in High? You can hardly tell the difference







Eyefinity is an experience all in itself and of course I'll be adding a second. I couldn't play eyefinity in ULTRA with my Tri-fire setup so I'm no worse off


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Jakes on you man. Whats the point of having eyefinity if your going to turn everything down. Was just giving you an example of a 7970 getting raped in eyefinity. You really need two to experience max eye candy from an eyefinity set up. I know your adding a second probably I was just responding to the other guy saying it was awesome with one 7970 and it clearly isn't.


So you're being pompous while responding to someone who can't blow his entire months paycheck on computer parts? Jeez man, cut the guy some slack.

Those large resolutions are extremely taxing on computers, I'd consider 60FPS on high settings EXTREMELY acceptable on one card, and I use THREE 6970s! If you're short on cash, a single 7970 will rape compared to what two 6950s could do.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> So you're being pompous while responding to someone who can't blow his entire months paycheck on computer parts? Jeez man, cut the guy some slack.
> Those large resolutions are extremely taxing on computers, I'd consider 60FPS on high settings EXTREMELY acceptable on one card, and I use THREE 6970s! If you're short on cash, a single 7970 will rape compared to what two 6950s could do.












Thing is I actually was using Tri-fire before I bought my 7970... and actually just sold the 6990 tonight so as soon as newegg gets more xfx black editions in I will have my xfire









I already knew going from tri-fire to single 7970 oc'd to hell would be better as my buddy did it before me and was thrilled. I took the plunge and he was right, it's way better. My overall fps is down a little from the 6990/50 overclocked... and I do mean a little. Compared to my xfire 6950's running at 950/1400 though, it blows them away. There's no comparison in eyefinity to those or even the 6990 overclocked by itself. If I was staying with single monitor resolution then my tri-fire would still be here possibly. But then again I'm an enthusiast







I'm not worried about how much I spend on this gear, I work hard for my money so I'll spend the hell out of it on my hobbies









EDIT: Not to mention with tri-fire I couldn't put it on ULTRA anyways due to VRAM limit... Hell I was at the 2gb limit on HIGH settings with no AA.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> So you're being pompous while responding to someone who can't blow his entire months paycheck on computer parts? Jeez man, cut the guy some slack.
> Those large resolutions are extremely taxing on computers, I'd consider 60FPS on high settings EXTREMELY acceptable on one card, and I use THREE 6970s! If you're short on cash, a single 7970 will rape compared to what two 6950s could do.


This is completely true. Basically I went from 2 unlocked 6950s (essentially 6970s, ran on full 6970 bios) to a single 7970. The main thing here is the SMOOTHNESS of gameplay went up drastically since you don't have the fabled crossfire microstutter going on in a lot of games and the MINIMUM framerate went up by a bit also.

I got my 7970 to 1175 on air at stock voltage and it performs the same in most games, better in some than my previous crossfired cards and I get SMOOTH fps, not jittery. I pulled 25 fps in heaven as seen here:



I am VERY happy with my purchase of the 7970 and when I get my tax refund am considering ordering 3 NEW Dell 2411s or something IPS since my 3 monitors, although all dell, are different and the colors are patched together as best I can considering the different ages and models of the panels. PLUS, if games ever get really crazy any time soon, i'll just throw in a second 7970 and be good again. I would say that AMD really pulled it together for eyefinty with a single card this gen being completely feasible for current games. And this is on relatively immature drivers!

Feel free to ask if you have any other questions or want any benches, I'd be happy to oblige.

Edit 1: This card it feels, was designed for playing at these higher resolutions. IMO if you are doing one screen and have a 6950 or better, stay there. For us eyefinity people, this is the one.

OT: Secret of Mana is one of my favorite games of all time, which is why I still have it. In my desk I have all the playstation Final Fantasy games including Anthology (original black label by the way for all of them 8] !! ) Vagrant Story, Parasite Eve 1 and 2, Legend of Dragoon and a few others but yea, it's safe to say I am an RPG addict especially the classics. Currently looking to acquire Suikoden games...


----------



## ShtKck

Picked up 3 IPS displays to really challenge my crossfire set up- Eyefinity at Max Settings in BF3. Pictures soon!

I figure my graphics cards take up 6 slots in my computer might as well make them work for their rent.


----------



## Simonzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I am VERY happy with my purchase of the 7970 and when I get my tax refund am considering ordering 3 NEW Dell 2411s or something IPS since my 3 monitors, although all dell, are different and the colors are patched together as best I can considering the different ages and models of the panels. PLUS, if games ever get really crazy any time soon, i'll just throw in a second 7970 and be good again. I would say that AMD really pulled it together for eyefinty with a single card this gen being completely feasible for current games. And this is on relatively immature drivers!
> Feel free to ask if you have any other questions or want any benches, I'd be happy to oblige.


Yep, that's what my tax refund is going towards. A 7970 and 3x U2412Ms. Hopefully should be able to pull the trigger before the end of the week


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simonzi*
> 
> Yep, that's what my tax refund is going towards. A 7970 and 3x U2412Ms. Hopefully should be able to pull the trigger before the end of the week


Ah didn't even know the 2412s were out, I am behind on monitors. Time to do some research.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simonzi*
> 
> Yep, that's what my tax refund is going towards. A 7970 and 3x U2412Ms. Hopefully should be able to pull the trigger before the end of the week


8ms response times. Going to be like watching ghostbusters.....


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> 8ms response times. Going to be like watching ghostbusters.....


Where do you get you misinformation from?

I have 3 2312s, with the same 8ms response time. Zero ghosting. The biggest gripe I see people have about the latest Dell UltraSharps is the anti-glare coating they use. It tends to make white, or very light wallpapers and full screens to appear dirty. For me it's minor, for others, not so much.


----------



## Simonzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> 8ms response times. Going to be like watching ghostbusters.....


To me response times as one of those things that's highly over exaggerated of what's needed. You have people like yourself, who say things like "OMG ANYTHING OVER 2MS IS HORRIBLE!!! I CAN TOTALLY NOTICE THE DIFFERENCE!! GHOSTING!!11!1". I've gamed on monitors with 16ms response times (Dell 2007WFP), and noticed no ghosting whatsoever. So honestly, I'm really not to worried about the U2412M's 8ms. On top of the fact that every person who actually _owns_ the monitor, claims to have no problem with them. Thanks for your input though.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simonzi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> 8ms response times. Going to be like watching ghostbusters.....
> 
> 
> 
> To me response times as one of those things that's highly over exaggerated of what's needed. You have people like yourself, who say things like "OMG ANYTHING OVER 2MS IS HORRIBLE!!! I CAN TOTALLY NOTICE THE DIFFERENCE!! GHOSTING!!11!1". I've gamed on monitors with 16ms response times (Dell 2007WFP), and noticed no ghosting whatsoever. So honestly, I'm really not to worried about the U2412M's 8ms. On top of the fact that every person who actually _owns_ the monitor, claims to have no problem with them. Thanks for your input though.
Click to expand...

There's also the fact that response time is not an accurate image of how much a display ghosts. Nowhere near that. I've had 2ms displays that ghost as much as some 12ms ones I have. Again, marketing stats, not to be trusted.

The u2412m has decently low ghosting but with slight RTC overshoot, u2312hm is similar without the RTC overshoot. Perfectly fine for gaming.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant*
> 
> There's also the fact that response time is not an accurate image of how much a display ghosts. Nowhere near that. I've had 2ms displays that ghost as much as some 12ms ones I have. Again, marketing stats, not to be trusted.
> The u2412m has decently low ghosting but with slight RTC overshoot, u2312hm is similar without the RTC overshoot. Perfectly fine for gaming.


I can show you half a dozen reviews showing the 7ms delay of the u3011 and 6ms of the 2711 are noticeable. In fact many can't play on them because its very noticeable when gaming compared to a 2ms monitor. To have 8ms on a 1980x1200 monitor would just not be worth it especially in fps gaming. At least with the other 2 mentioned you get 2560 resolutions to make up for the lag and ghosting. But in the end I agree with you that it will hardly matter since none of these 60hz monitors will display anything over 60-70fps making the ms differences very subtle. But to say there is no difference between 2ms and 8ms is incorrect. There is a difference and viewable lag (response) in fast paced games. The fact that you don't notice a difference doesn't change that there is a viewable difference.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *De-Zant*
> 
> There's also the fact that response time is not an accurate image of how much a display ghosts. Nowhere near that. I've had 2ms displays that ghost as much as some 12ms ones I have. Again, marketing stats, not to be trusted.
> The u2412m has decently low ghosting but with slight RTC overshoot, u2312hm is similar without the RTC overshoot. Perfectly fine for gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> I can show you half a dozen reviews showing the 7ms delay of the u3011 and 6ms of the 2711 are noticeable. In fact many can't play on them because its very noticeable when gaming compared to a 2ms monitor. To have 8ms on a 1980x1200 monitor would just not be worth it especially in fps gaming. At least with the other 2 mentioned you get 2560 resolutions to make up for the lag and ghosting. But in the end I agree with you that it will hardly matter since none of these 60hz monitors will display anything over 60-70fps making the ms differences very subtle. But to say there is no difference between 2ms and 8ms is incorrect. There is a difference and viewable lag (response) in fast paced games. The fact that you don't notice a difference doesn't change that there is aviewablel difference.
Click to expand...

There's a difference between there being no difference and there being a difference yet the statistics not being able to describe it due to being so simplistic and often just made up marketing.







Major emphasis on this one

I haven't heard too many people complain about the ghosting on the higher end ultrasharp models, _only input lag_. If you refer to that, that's a whole nother matter than response time. In modern higher end LCDs, input lag is more of an issue in my opinion. At least, more people seem to be unhappy with that than ghosting. I have only seen one or two complaints of ghosting and dozens upon dozens of complaints of input lag on higher end IPS panels. Ghosting? Not so much. It's not that bad in comparison to conventional 60hz TN panels that it would be a major downgrade in that department.

But at the end of a day, all LCDs ghost. This might sound CRT elitist, but it's just the truth. You won't get anywhere near as smooth of a moving image on LCDs. To say that "the ghosting is noticeable on high response time monitor X" yet claim it's not on even the fastest 120hz monitors is also quite inaccurate.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant*
> 
> There's a difference between there being no difference and there being a difference yet the statistics not being able to describe it due to being so simplistic and often just made up marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Major emphasis on this one
> I haven't heard too many people complain about the ghosting on the higher end ultrasharp models, _only input lag_. If you refer to that, that's a whole nother matter than response time. In modern higher end LCDs, input lag is more of an issue in my opinion. At least, more people seem to be unhappy with that than ghosting. I have only seen one or two complaints of ghosting and dozens upon dozens of complaints of input lag on higher end IPS panels. Ghosting? Not so much. It's not that bad in comparison to conventional 60hz TN panels that it would be a major downgrade in that department.
> But at the end of a day, all LCDs ghost. This might sound CRT elitist, but it's just the truth. You won't get anywhere near as smooth of a moving image on LCDs. To say that "the ghosting is noticeable on high response time monitor X" yet claim it's not on even the fastest 120hz monitors is also quite inaccurate.


Yeah but when will we ever see a modern technology CRT? It is true that all lcd's will have this effect but when your running 100+fps on a 120hz monitor regardless of its design(material) its amazingly smooth and accurate. I just recently experienced it this past weekend. It takes pc gaming to an entirely different level. Sure you have to spend over a grand on gpu's but its well worth it imo.


----------



## ShtKck

Cards: 2 X ASUS DCII Radeon HD 6970 2GB, Crossfired
Monitors: 3X ASUS 21" IPS (VS229H-P)



Perhaps I'll get a better picture when my case is more modded and the room is cleaner.


----------



## Infrabasse

That's a lot of Asus gear.
lovely setup


----------



## Tranquil

Will be joining today. My monitors/display port adapter are on the truck for delivery. Now it's just a waiting game.










Crossfire 6970's
3x Acer S231HL

Picture will be posted when I get it all set up!

And here it is!


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Woo!!!! looks good!


----------



## Penryn

Gonna order some U2412Ms this week wooo!


----------



## Infrabasse

Nice!
I wouldn't mind replacing my 2 side U2410 for some of those and cut down on the heat output


----------



## ShtKck

The saddest thing about my addition of Eyefinity is that I was thoroughly convinced that my crossfired cards could handle anything at the maximum settings and the maximum resolution, and now with the addition of two other monitors added to the resolution... Some settings have to be scaled down a little to get rid of that bit of choppiness.

1st world problems.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShtKck*
> 
> The saddest thing about my addition of Eyefinity is that I was thoroughly convinced that my crossfired cards could handle anything at the maximum settings and the maximum resolution, and now with the addition of two other monitors added to the resolution... Some settings have to be scaled down a little to get rid of that bit of choppiness.
> 1st world problems.


I feel your pain. I have the same situation on my end. I do love Eyefinity, but there are times I wish I would have gotten just one larger display.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShtKck*
> 
> The saddest thing about my addition of Eyefinity is that I was thoroughly convinced that my crossfired cards could handle anything at the maximum settings and the maximum resolution, and now with the addition of two other monitors added to the resolution... Some settings have to be scaled down a little to get rid of that bit of choppiness.
> 1st world problems.


A lot of the problem here stems from the fact that a LOT of games don't handle crossfire very well. Since I switched from 2 unlocked 6950s to a single 7970 I noticed a lot less performance dropoff.

As soon as I get my U2412s in, my 3 Dells are going on the marketplace here~


----------



## axipher

Anyone know of a proper Eyefinity fix for TF2, I tried the one at widescreen gaming to fix the HUD location, but TF2 crashes as soon as I try to load a map, and the FOV is way off on the two side screens.


----------



## Penryn

Soon !


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Hi guys, thought I would add a snap of my setup here since I am a new eyefinity user. 3x 24" Dell's. (All different models)


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Soon !


Exciting news!
I should really go LED too. Should I update your videocard from dual 6950 to that single 7970?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stewart At MSD*
> 
> Hi guys, thought I would add a snap of my setup here since I am a new eyefinity user. 3x 24" Dell's. (All different models)


You're officially part of the club


----------



## Vita

Hmm looking for some good advice and been doing alot of reading/research on Eye-Finity. Currently I have x2 6870s in CFX would this run Eye-Finity well or would I be struggling? Atm I also have 2 24" monitors and would just need to buy 1 more to complete it.

A couple of other questions I had is Would OCing my GPUs help with stability? IF it will help would it be better to wait to do the OC until after the setup is made or does it not matter?

Also I'm still kind not sure what I would need for cords/connectors I know that all 3 displays need to be connected to the master card but I'm still not to sure how the connecting would work.

And the last question, as said earlier atm I have 2 24" monitors and I use one for my main display and the other just as a extension of the desktop and that is where I put all my programs like GPU-Z, CPU-Z, Core Temp 1.0, Ventrilo, MSN, Winamp and whatever else I need to look/keep an eye on while gaming. With 3 monitors in Eye-finity would it be possible to add a 4th for the same use as I am using my second one for atm? Would I be able to place it directly above the center Monitor not only physically but as the extension of the desktop as well. (Meaning the only way to get onto it would be from the top of the center monitor in Eye-Finity.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stewart At MSD*
> 
> Hi guys, thought I would add a snap of my setup here since I am a new eyefinity user. 3x 24" Dell's. (All different models)


I have that desk, but the black version! Nice, isn't it?

@Infrabasse, the Spoiler links aren't working properly. (at least for they aren't FF 10.0.1)


----------



## Infrabasse

Spoiler links work fine for me here in
FF 10.0.1
Chrome 17.0.963.46 m
Even works on IE 7


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vita*
> 
> Hmm looking for some good advice and been doing alot of reading/research on Eye-Finity. Currently I have x2 6870s in CFX would this run Eye-Finity well or would I be struggling? Atm I also have 2 24" monitors and would just need to buy 1 more to complete it.


You probably would need to give up AA, reduce quality a little and maybe run a lower than native resolution.
An upgrade to a single 7970 would be a nice idea at this stage but feel free to contact dual 6870 owners in this club for their word on performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vita*
> 
> A couple of other questions I had is Would OCing my GPUs help with stability? IF it will help would it be better to wait to do the OC until after the setup is made or does it not matter?


OC never helps with stability, it helps with performance. Check old 6870 reviews for overclocking headroom as I honestly don't know. The taxing parameter with the 6870 for eyefinity is its lack of vram.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vita*
> 
> Also I'm still kind not sure what I would need for cords/connectors I know that all 3 displays need to be connected to the master card but I'm still not to sure how the connecting would work


.
at least 1 monitor needs to be connected on a Display port output from the card. If you don't own at least one monitor with a DP input you'll need an active dp adapter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vita*
> 
> And the last question, as said earlier atm I have 2 24" monitors and I use one for my main display and the other just as a extension of the desktop and that is where I put all my programs like GPU-Z, CPU-Z, Core Temp 1.0, Ventrilo, MSN, Winamp and whatever else I need to look/keep an eye on while gaming. With 3 monitors in Eye-finity would it be possible to add a 4th for the same use as I am using my second one for atm? Would I be able to place it directly above the center Monitor not only physically but as the extension of the desktop as well. (Meaning the only way to get onto it would be from the top of the center monitor in Eye-Finity.


I believe that would be possible, also the bottom 3 don't need to remain in eyefinity mode all the time, they can be toggled back and forth to extended mode if you use catalyst profiles.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> Spoiler links work fine for me here in
> FF 10.0.1
> Chrome 17.0.963.46 m
> Even works on IE 7


Weird, but they are working now. Maybe it was a huddler issue. Anyways, any chance of my ifo being changed? I've been running 6950s since like a week after joining here.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> Should I update your videocard from dual 6950 to that single 7970?


Yes please~


----------



## Hambone07si

I just got a 7970 for Eyefinity also. Everything is running great, but I thought that Skyrim worked in eyefinity. I've seen video's of the menu just being on the main/center display and not being stretched out over all 3. Anyone know where to get that fix? I have Google'd it for the past hour and really can't find it.

Anyone??

Thanks,
Hambone


----------



## solara2xb

Hey Guys,

Pretty new to the forum..
Here is my Eyefinity set-up...

3x Asus VE249H LED monitors with XFX Stand
GPU- Crossfire ATI 2GB HD 6950s with Koolance VID-VR697 water blocks

Looking to join the Eyefinity Club..









By solara2xb at 2012-02-08


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> I just got a 7970 for Eyefinity also. Everything is running great, but I thought that Skyrim worked in eyefinity. I've seen video's of the menu just being on the main/center display and not being stretched out over all 3. Anyone know where to get that fix? I have Google'd it for the past hour and really can't find it.
> 
> Anyone??
> 
> Thanks,
> Hambone


http://widescreengamingforum.com/dr/elder-scrolls-v-skyrim/en


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> http://widescreengamingforum.com/dr/elder-scrolls-v-skyrim/en


It's a shame Hayden hasn't updated that for the newer betas.


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649*
> 
> http://widescreengamingforum.com/dr/elder-scrolls-v-skyrim/en


That was working until this last update over this weekend. We tried that and it didn't work. Are you sure that works with the latest patch? There's nothing showing what dates they were edited.


----------



## Demented

From what I've gleaned from those forums, he's been away, and only recently got back. I'm anxiously awaiting it.


----------



## Infrabasse

Alright new configs and new members should be updated now









Let me know if more changes need to be implemented.
bgrds


----------



## Hambone07si

I'm running eyefinity now and I'm not in this club yet. I've been running surround for a year. You can add me if you like.


----------



## Penryn

THEYRE HERE!

My new Dell U2412Ms! I'll post a review of these after I get some use in~

Before Unpacking:


Out with the old:


Packaging:



One down, 2 to go:


All 3 done:


Setup:


----------



## sotexpb

Hello all,
I currently have a Emprex 25.5(26) LCD that runs at 1920x1200 Link: (http://www.emprex.com/02_products_02.php?id=279), I want to put a eyefinity setup together soon. Im not worried about having all three monitors the same size just as long as it flows well. Is there any viable comps for a ??"/25.5"/??" setup or possible PLP that would look nice, or should i sell my current LCD and go with 3x1 matching screens. My budget is not high so please do not suggest me buying 3 30" I would like to keep the price range around $400 for the extra 2 or possible 3 if i scrap the 26.
any suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## mathelm

Couple of these should do nicely...

ASUS VE248Q Black 24" 2ms LED Backlight Widescreen LCD Monitor w/ Speakers 250 cd/m2 ASCR 50,000,000:1 $214.99 plus free shipping from newegg



But just so long as their all the same DPI (1920x1080) is all that matters...


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Got my second XFX BEDD 7970 in and scaling in Eyefinity has been amazing! Playing BF3 completely and utterly maxed out.. all AA turned up and smooth as buttuuhh!!!!!!


----------



## axipher

Okay guys, big question here:

I have the weekend off with no plans yet aside from working on Project Maple Leaf, so I thought about doing an Eyefinity Review/Comparison between Landscape vs. Portrait.

*Landscape:*
*- Resolution:* 1920 * 3 + 138 + 138 = 6036 x 1080
*- # pixels:* 6,518,880 = 6.51 Million pixels
*- # of bezel pixels:* 138 * 1080 * 2 = 298,080 pixels

*Portrait:*
*- Resolution:* 1080 * 3 + 138 + 138 = 3516 x 1920
*- # pixels:* 6,750,720 = U]6.75 [Million pixels[/U]
*- # of bezel pixels:* 138 * 1920 * 2 = 529,920 pixels

I need some recommendations about tests to run and what not. So far I have the following:

- TF2
- BC2
- Web-browsing (how many separate windows for tabs can be opened comfortably)
- Multi-tasking (how many windows can comfortably be displayed)
- Furmark at max resolution (if it supports landscape Eyefinity)
- Unigine Heaven at max resolution (if it supports landscape Eyefinity)

I also plan to list recommended setups for certain scenarios:

- Music videos: Landscape (The bezel in portrait kills it, too many small details)
- Films/Movies: Portrait (The ~40" equivalent triple-HD screen makes up for bezels unlike music videos)
- Multi-tasking: Will be broken down into scenarios (web-browsing only, web-browsing with music videos, multiple chat clients, windowed N64 emulator with web-browsing, chat clients, and music videos, etc.)
- Genres of games (racing, FPS, RTS, RPG, etc.)

I might also be including a brief review of Eyefinity 2.0 on a 6XXX series card and Hydravision.

So let me know what you think, and any suggestions over at this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1216142/suggestions-for-a-full-eyefinity-review-of-portrait-vs-landscape/0_50


----------



## sotexpb

So will my 1920X1200 scale down to 1900x1080 if i get two 24" for each side if the 25.5?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotexpb*
> 
> So will my 1920X1200 scale down to 1900x1080 if i get two 24" for each side if the 25.5?


It will, but disable scaling on the GPU settings so that you get two thin black bars on the top and bottom of the screen or else the pixels will be stretched, then hopefully either the 24" or the 25.5" is height adjustable and the same pixel pitch.


----------



## sotexpb

Well i currently connected my 46" samsung lcd with it and configured a 2x1 eyefinity and they both ran in 1900X1080, i think the problem was i was using a hdmi to hdmi on the 25.5 and it wouldnt let me scale down to 1900x1080


----------



## Penryn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmGeBTk4t-k

My review of my new Dell U2412Ms.


----------



## svthomas

One AMD Radeon 7970
Acer S231HL Monitors.


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svthomas*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/779073/width/600/height/259/flags/
> One AMD Radeon 7970
> Acer S231HL Monitors.


That is one awesome setup, I love the case.

Thought I'd finally post in here since I actually got my two other monitors in today (VH236H), totally loving them but I'm super super new to eyefinity. I've gotten it working in B3 and DOTA2 but I can't figure it out for Skyrim :/.

Also wanted to ask if you already created a "group" in the eyefinity settings is there a way to keep the windows from extending to the entire screen when you drag them to the top to extend it? or is there a hotkey option that I can just hit when I want to go play a game with eyefinity or whatever?

Glad to be here







.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*
> 
> That is one awesome setup, I love the case.
> Thought I'd finally post in here since I actually got my two other monitors in today (VH236H), totally loving them but I'm super super new to eyefinity. I've gotten it working in B3 and DOTA2 but I can't figure it out for Skyrim :/.
> Also wanted to ask if you already created a "group" in the eyefinity settings is there a way to keep the windows from extending to the entire screen when you drag them to the top to extend it? or is there a hotkey option that I can just hit when I want to go play a game with eyefinity or whatever?
> Glad to be here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's a pretty sweet setup. How much were the monitors? I just added a ve276q a week ago myself ($250 refurb newegg)....

Go into your AMD Vision control center and click on the "Presets" tab. You can save your different setups there and assign a hotkey if you like.


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> That's a pretty sweet setup. How much were the monitors? I just added a ve276q a week ago myself ($250 refurb newegg)....
> Go into your AMD Vision control center and click on the "Presets" tab. You can save your different setups there and assign a hotkey if you like.


Awesome! I must have passed over that preset option multiple times, and my two new monitors were only $130 each including rebates.

Anyone have a clue as to why my new screens have a different color to them? Checked my monitor settings and everything matches up, along with all of the different color settings in CCC. Any help would be appreciated. Sorry for asking so many questions :/.


----------



## mathelm

I wish I could tell you, but my dell's were the same way, so I think it's the monitors. Had to adjust mine individually.


----------



## NoTiCe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I wish I could tell you, but my dell's were the same way, so I think it's the monitors. Had to adjust mine individually.


Alright, I'll try matching them all up manually. Thanks. Still having issues getting skyrim going, haha.


----------



## svthomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*
> 
> That is one awesome setup, I love the case.


Thanks! Yours is looking awesome as well









I am seriously digging eyefinity, didn't realize how much I was missing!


----------



## Hambone07si

Here's a pic when I had my system in a 800d. Now I have a custom tech bench where the tower is. I will upload a pic of the new setup later today when I get home.


----------



## mcgrady

tighttt!!


----------



## mcgrady

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuindasun*
> 
> sexy... those 6950s really look to be tearin it up, might have to bite the bullet and get one :\
> 
> Add me in as well


great setup. looks like a descent racing game(thats not ps3) which one is it?


----------



## psikeiro

Sorry for the quality in advance 

Crossfired 7970s (Gigabyte)


----------



## mathelm

That looks great, but go into your profile and enter all the info on your rig......


----------



## mathelm

BF3 vid posted by Nemesis158




5760x1080


----------



## wireeater

3xASUS VS248H-P 24"

2 x W/C HD 7950 - CFX


----------



## Carniflex

Cards: XFX 6770 (with 5x mini DP) + Sapphire 5770 (flashed to 6770) crossfire.
Monitors: 3x DELL U2311H + 2x DELL U2312HM

Plus some auxiliary screens but atm looking for a good stand for mounting these, the second picture is my setup on new location (and on new desk) where wall mounting is not working that well so will need a stand. Started with 3 screens, for what 2x 6770 CF is sort of adequate but for 5 screens its blatantly on weak side so will need to upgrade gfx card sooner rather than later. Waiting for 7970 or 7870 to appear on market with reasonable number of displayports plus drop in price for that.


----------



## Hogwasher

quote name="Carniflex"


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> 
> 
> Cards: XFX 6770 (with 5x mini DP) + Sapphire 5770 (flashed to 6770) crossfire.
> Monitors: 3x DELL U2311H + 2x DELL U2312HM
> Plus some auxiliary screens but atm looking for a good stand for mounting these, the second picture is my setup on new location (and on new desk) where wall mounting is not working that well so will need a stand. Started with 3 screens, for what 2x 6770 CF is sort of adequate but for 5 screens its blatantly on weak side so will need to upgrade gfx card sooner rather than later. Waiting for 7970 or 7870 to appear on market with reasonable number of displayports plus drop in price for that.






impressive!!

I still don't think I could get use to all the bezels but that looks awesome


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hogwasher*
> 
> quote name="Carniflex"
> impressive!!
> I still don't think I could get use to all the bezels but that looks awesome


Thanx. Well I guess I'm just relatively insensitive towards bezels. For me its sort of like looking through window, I'm usually not noticing the window frame when I'm looking through it. Granted monitors are a bit different as the "stuff" behind the window does not shift around if you move your head but at least my brain seems to be wired to ignore bezels pretty well. I notice bezels when they intercept someones face or stuff like that but otherwise its awesome.


----------



## Hamy144

In!
1xPower Color 7770

1xDell monitor
1xNEC multisync 1770NX
1xLG Flatron L1715S

and i got all 3 of the monitors for.... wait for it .... FREE!!!


----------



## Infrabasse

OP updated with latest configs.
Some really nice new entries, congrats ppl


----------



## R4V3N

Just added 2 monitors to my setup

2x ASUS DirectCU HD 6870s
1x BenQ G2220HD 21.5" monitor
2x ASUS VE228H 21.5" monitors

And my legacy Win98 system just because I'm too lazy to take a closer pic lol

in?


----------



## Twistacles

Where's the cheapest place to get monitors, even used? I want to pick up 2x 21.5" screens to eyefinity but as a student I cant drop full price on those..especially after just having bought the 7970


----------



## R4V3N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twistacles*
> 
> Where's the cheapest place to get monitors, even used? I want to pick up 2x 21.5" screens to eyefinity but as a student I cant drop full price on those..especially after just having bought the 7970


How much is too much?


----------



## Gled

Got myself a decent camera, so I`m re uploading pics of my Eyefinity setup


----------



## Tyrranus

I never knew this thread existed...I've been Eyefinity since late 2010, guess I'm WAAAAY behind on the braggin'







All my stuff is old by now...


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Hi guys, I've got a single Dell U2311(1920x1080) atm and just got 2 Dell 2001FP's(1600x1200) to add to it.

I'm planning on getting a 7870 later this week to power my monitors and according to AMD's announcement eyefinity 2.0 should let me game on all three monitors at once, even though they've got mixed resolutions.

Anyone got any experience with this?


----------



## Gled

Don`t do this. I had setup exactly like yours. Image on 1920x1080 will be stretched, because it will adjust to other two monitors.

monitor sizes can be different, but resolution HAS to be the same.


----------



## duhjuh

ok so im running crossfired gigabyte 6870 windforce x3 edition cards ,2 x Acer G235HAbd 23'' and one 23" hp w2338h









http://imgur.com/bNtVJ

sorry about the grainy foggy pic it was taken ion the dark on my celly


----------



## Kires

OOOOooooo ADD MEEEE!!!!!!!!!

I got 3x Asus VK278Q 27" 1920x1080 LED w/Webcam
Powered by 2x XFX Radeon HD 6970 in Crossfire

Just see below for yourselves:



AND


----------



## Fear of Oneself

I posted in this thread a while back with my set up, nothing too fancy. I've got a quick question for you guys. What adapters are you guys using? I've got a passive, that right, passive adapter that I've been using for about a year and a half, but it acts up every now and then.

To initially setup my array, it's a pain in the butt. The display port screen loves 640x480, and will refuse any other resolution. It will make catalyst control center force close. Do you guys get crap like that?

That being said, once the array is up, it works fine.


----------



## Gled

I`m using this one http://www.ebuyer.com/245731-xfx-active-mini-display-port-to-dvi-dongle-ma-ap01-nd1k

Never had any issues.


----------



## Kires

I don't use an adapter since my monitor supports the display port


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gled*
> 
> I`m using this one http://www.ebuyer.com/245731-xfx-active-mini-display-port-to-dvi-dongle-ma-ap01-nd1k
> Never had any issues.


same here worth every penny so far..
and its active to boot


----------



## duhjuh

still havent been added..hm i hope this doesnt turn out like the cosmos club that never added me..how am i supposed to be an active member if i feel outcast...its sad cause i love this site..


----------



## AstralReaper

This seems like a good place to post this question.

What are some good cards for gaming at 5760x1080.? Would like the have max settings except for AA. I only run 2xAA so at 5760x1080 I doubt I would need even that except for a few games.


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstralReaper*
> 
> This seems like a good place to post this question.
> What are some good cards for gaming at 5760x1080.? Would like the have max settings except for AA. I only run 2xAA so at 5760x1080 I doubt I would need even that except for a few games.


dear god get something better then my cards lol...


----------



## AstralReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> dear god get something better then my cards lol...


Well I am leaning heavily towards the7950. But I only ever see it being CF. No single setup benchmarks. I also can't find anyone who uses just one and eyefinity at this res. Hoping someone on here does and can chime in.


----------



## Rayleyne

I use a single 7970 at eyefinity res, the 7950 shouldn't be too far behind, I mostly run MMORPG's but i do have metro 2033 if you want me to give results from that at 6040x1080?


----------



## svthomas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstralReaper*
> 
> Well I am leaning heavily towards the7950. But I only ever see it being CF. No single setup benchmarks. I also can't find anyone who uses just one and eyefinity at this res. Hoping someone on here does and can chime in.


I ran a single 7970 at 5760x1080 for a while (before I crossfired), and it worked fine so long as you're willing to turn down some settings in high demanding games like BF3. But for games like black ops, Eve Online, etc., a single 7970 @ 5760x1080 just dominated. Same could be said for the 680, did surround on a single 680 for a bit too. In the end, just expect to turn down settings in games like BF3 if you go the single card route. In less graphically demanding games, though, single card 5760x1080 with either of those is quite impressive when one considers the resolution. I would say the 79xx has the upper hand due to its 3GB of ram, although I have only experienced the 680's 2GB limitation being an issue in BF3 when having everything maxed (I was in SLI)--I had to turn down MSAA from 4x to 2x and all was well.

Additionally, I would take a browse through the clubs for the cards that you go with to get a feel for how well the drivers currently are, etc.. just so you have some idea what to expect, and what issues you may encounter.


----------



## AstralReaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svthomas*
> 
> I ran a single 7970 at 5760x1080 for a while (before I crossfired), and it worked fine so long as you're willing to turn down some settings in high demanding games like BF3. But for games like black ops, Eve Online, etc., a single 7970 @ 5760x1080 just dominated. Same could be said for the 680, did surround on a single 680 for a bit too. In the end, just expect to turn down settings in games like BF3 if you go the single card route. In less graphically demanding games, though, single card 5760x1080 with either of those is quite impressive when one considers the resolution. I would say the 79xx has the upper hand due to its 3GB of ram, although I have only experienced the 680's 2GB limitation being an issue in BF3 when having everything maxed (I was in SLI)--I had to turn down MSAA from 4x to 2x and all was well.
> Additionally, I would take a browse through the clubs for the cards that you go with to get a feel for how well the drivers currently are, etc.. just so you have some idea what to expect, and what issues you may encounter.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> I use a single 7970 at eyefinity res, the 7950 shouldn't be too far behind, I mostly run MMORPG's but i do have metro 2033 if you want me to give results from that at 6040x1080?


Thanks for the info guys. I think the 7950 overclocked would do well for me, as I'm willing to cut down on AA.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AstralReaper*
> 
> This seems like a good place to post this question.
> 
> What are some good cards for gaming at 5760x1080.? Would like the have max settings except for AA. I only run 2xAA so at 5760x1080 I doubt I would need even that except for a few games.


It really depends on the games but when i first did eyefinity I was using a single 5870e6 and honestly for most games that was fine, the 7950 far outstrips that for performance, it really depends how much fps you need to consider a game playable, if you dont mind playing at ~30fps then I cant see any game phasing a 7950.

Only "big" game that i cant speak for in that sense is BF3 as I only played the beta which was fine on Xfired 5870 e6s but I didnt like the game all that much and since then have moved my pc to a smaller room and as such have no space for an eyefinity setup :'( moving house soon though gonna go for a 3 screen 120hz portrait modded to virtually no bezels i think.


----------



## duhjuh

so because of some hiccups in some games and i want a lil more performance with a bit higher fps you think i should move from my xfired 6870 to a 7970?...(particularly batman arkam city, gta iv, and metro 2033 are the big issue games)


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> so because of some hiccups in some games and i want a lil more performance with a bit higher fps you think i should move from my xfired 6870 to a 7970?...(particularly batman arkam city, gta iv, and metro 2033 are the big issue games)


don't bother with 7970 yet, they are still ripe

i've got nothing but headaches with them.

my 2~3 6870 on tri-fire are doing a better job at delivering fun + entertainment than, wasting my time fixing driver bugs and issues with the 7970

6870 has dropped drastically in prices, might be easier to go that route and get a good PSU to power 3 or 4 of them up in a Tri or Quad-fire setup


----------



## AllGamer

Hi All,

Just joining this side of the fence




















8000x8000 wall paper from = http://www.flickr.com/photos/gsfc/6760135001/sizes/m/in/photostream/

2x ASUS HD7970-DC2T-3GD5 *(current setup)* http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Series/HD7970DC2T3GD5/
(the 7970 drivers are waaay too ripe, nothing but headaches, and we are already 4~5 month into 2012...sight... )









3x ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5 *(old setup)* http://usa.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Series/EAH6870_DC2DI2S1GD5/
(so, when i'm completely frustrated with the 7970, i just revert back to the good old reliable tri-fire 6870 for some fun times)









6x ASUS VS247H-P monitor http://usa.asus.com/Display/LCD_Monitors/VS247HP/


----------



## Infrabasse

That's some rig!

OP updated


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> don't bother with 7970 yet, they are still ripe
> i've got nothing but headaches with them.
> my 2~3 6870 on tri-fire are doing a better job at delivering fun + entertainment than, wasting my time fixing driver bugs and issues with the 7970
> 6870 has dropped drastically in prices, might be easier to go that route and get a good PSU to power 3 or 4 of them up in a Tri or Quad-fire setup


no can do. only have 2 x16 slots... and not getting a new mobo anytime soon...it would be at least 4-6 months before i got a 7*** card anyway...take a look at my rig its pretty much at its limits..important to note that im now booting off a mushkin enhanced ssd for booting


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> no can do. only have 2 x16 slots... and not getting a new mobo anytime soon...it would be at least 4-6 months before i got a 7*** card anyway...take a look at my rig its pretty much at its limits..important to note that im now booting off a mushkin enhanced ssd for booting


hmm... i see, a miniATX board

then your best bet is to go for 2 reference 7970 of your favourite brand, or whatever is cheaper

the reference models has a little less problem than the "customized" or factory "OC-ed" versions from MSI, ASUS, GB, Saphire, etc

after going through the pain of researching all there's to know about the 7970 problems, i noticed people reporting non-problems were running reference models, while most people reporting 7970 problems are using one of the many flavours of "deluxe" versions of 7970

then you can upgrade to tri-fire after you get your new rig with an ATX board, or stay on a miniATX with crossfire if you are happy with that.


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> hmm... i see, a miniATX board
> then your best bet is to go for 2 reference 7970 of your favourite brand, or whatever is cheaper
> the reference models has a little less problem than the "customized" or factory "OC-ed" versions from MSI, ASUS, GB, Saphire, etc
> after going through the pain of researching all there's to know about the 7970 problems, i noticed people reporting non-problems were running reference models, while most people reporting 7970 problems are using one of the many flavours of "deluxe" versions of 7970
> then you can upgrade to tri-fire after you get your new rig with an ATX board, or stay on a miniATX with crossfire if you are happy with that.


nope full size atx..just check out my rig i have everything listed there


----------



## Kires

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Hi All,
> Just joining this side of the fence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8000x8000 wall paper from = http://www.flickr.com/photos/gsfc/6760135001/sizes/m/in/photostream/
> 2x ASUS HD7970-DC2T-3GD5 *(current setup)* http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Series/HD7970DC2T3GD5/
> (the 7970 drivers are waaay too ripe, nothing but headaches, and we are already 4~5 month into 2012...sight... )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3x ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5 *(old setup)* http://usa.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/AMD_Series/EAH6870_DC2DI2S1GD5/
> (so, when i'm completely frustrated with the 7970, i just revert back to the good old reliable tri-fire 6870 for some fun times)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6x ASUS VS247H-P monitor http://usa.asus.com/Display/LCD_Monitors/VS247HP/


Hey, what and how are you supporting those monitors all in their place?

I'm looking to support my 3x Asus VK278Q Black 27" 1920x1080

But I can't find anything...


----------



## AllGamer

the mount i'm using http://www.atdec.com/mounts/monitor-stands/spacedec-freestanding-hex-six-screen-mount

only goes up to 24"

i originally wanted to get 6x 27" but i couldn't find any monitor mount for that size, so i went for 24" instead, and now that it's all setup and running, suddenly those 3" i'm missing per monitor doesn't feel that bad after all


----------



## Kires

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> the mount i'm using http://www.atdec.com/mounts/monitor-stands/spacedec-freestanding-hex-six-screen-mount
> only goes up to 24"
> i originally wanted to get 6x 27" but i couldn't find any monitor mount for that size, so i went for 24" instead, and now that it's all setup and running, suddenly those 3" i'm missing per monitor doesn't feel that bad after all


LOL ya, when I got my 3 monitors all together side by side, I was like WOW those are big!! And now I'm having a hard time trying to get these things mounted on a 3 monitor stand







I can't find anything


----------



## moa.

Anyone else is having massive problems with 12.4 drivers when using eyefinity resolutions and crossfire?

It seems that clocks on my cards stay at idle levels even when I turn on for example battlefield 3. And I'm getting around 7fps because of that.

I have installed drivers using all of the safe mode, cleaning registry, driver sweeper etc. stuff.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moa.*
> 
> Anyone else is having massive problems with 12.4 drivers when using eyefinity resolutions and crossfire?
> It seems that clocks on my cards stay at idle levels even when I turn on for example battlefield 3. And I'm getting around 7fps because of that.
> I have installed drivers using all of the safe mode, cleaning registry, driver sweeper etc. stuff.


you are not alone

i get the same crap as well, i reverted to 12.3 still no good

i'm about to wipe everything again and install RC11 only
which is still after 4~5 months the only stable driver thus far


----------



## moa.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> you are not alone
> i get the same crap as well, i reverted to 12.3 still no good
> i'm about to wipe everything again and install RC11 only
> which is still after 4~5 months the only stable driver thus far


Awful stuff, I am really worried about the quality controll process (does it even exist) in AMD drivers team. I know that I'm not alone with this problem, *it seems that it happens to people using eyefinity and crossfire at the same time*, both for 69xx and 79xx series, clocks on GPU's dont increase from idle clocks. Why they don't check that stuff, surely they have access to tons of their own hardware?


----------



## duhjuh

yup pretty poop over here


----------



## Markolc

I'm running Eyefinity 3x1 on tri-fire 6970s. When I installed 12.4, my two flank monitors go picture crazy, like running at a different resolution. The picture gets fuzzy and get lots of ghosting, flickering, and the screen splits in half vertically. All this on my flank monitors. And this happens in windows desktop, not just running a game.

At first I thought my GPU was going bad, but after a system restore in windows, it all went back to normal. Right now running an unreleased 12.5 beta driver which is getting things working again.


----------



## moa.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markolc*
> 
> I'm running Eyefinity 3x1 on tri-fire 6970s. When I installed 12.4, my two flank monitors go picture crazy, like running at a different resolution. The picture gets fuzzy and get lots of ghosting, flickering, and the screen splits in half vertically. All this on my flank monitors. And this happens in windows desktop, not just running a game.
> At first I thought my GPU was going bad, but after a system restore in windows, it all went back to normal. Right now running an unreleased 12.5 beta driver which is getting things working again.


You mean something like that? I got it a few times before, I had to turn off crossfire, reboot, reinstall drivers and do all kind of strange stuff to get rid of it.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markolc*
> 
> I'm running Eyefinity 3x1 on tri-fire 6970s. When I installed 12.4, my two flank monitors go picture crazy, like running at a different resolution. The picture gets fuzzy and get lots of ghosting, flickering, and the screen splits in half vertically. All this on my flank monitors. And this happens in windows desktop, not just running a game.
> At first I thought my GPU was going bad, but after a system restore in windows, it all went back to normal. Right now running an unreleased 12.5 beta driver which is getting things working again.


download link to 12.5 please!!!!


----------



## Markolc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> download link to 12.5 please!!!!


Here you go


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Markolc*
> 
> Here you go


erh... those are 12.4 beta just before it became official 12.4 a few days later

i had those installed, then replaced with official 12.4 WHQL, which then i went back to 12.3 as 12.4 has a lot of broken stuff


----------



## Milestailsprowe

What kind of performance is everyone getting with single card Eyefinity on 3 1080p monitors.


----------



## derickwm

Ah you can add me. I'm gaming on a MSI Lightning 7970 with 5x Dell U2410s in portrait, 6000x1920







pictures can be seen in my Halloween build log.


----------



## AllGamer

update....

this morning after 1.5 hours cleaning, installing, removing, installing several ATI drivers versions and flavours, i finally managed to get 12.4 working stable on cross fire + eyefinity

before 12.4 will simply perform like crap when cross fire was enabled, so no idea what i did or did not do, but now it's working fine.

everytime CCC goes crazy on me i just use ATIman uninstaller, and fixes everything for me.

okay maybe i do know the difference after all

this time, after a full ATIman clean up, whenever a new driver i tested and doesn't work, instead of uninstalling everything! and installing a new version of everything, i kept the latest CCC, and only replaced the drivers via ATI own install manager

last night i had all kind of funky issues with several versions of the drivers causing 1 of my 6 monitor to show black and white only, and it will not go back to normal until i used ATI man uninstaller to clean up whatever was set wrong by the ATI drivers

keeping my fingers crossed tonight, and revert my card back to stock speed 1000 instead of reference speed 925 to see if it's stable with these 12.4 drivers

between last night and this morning i tried all kind of combination with
RC11 (good, but missing settings options),
official 11.12, (no good)
12.1 (not even detecting 7970, the .inf file confirms the same)
ASUS drivers that came with card (crashes at some benches)
newer ASUS drivers from the website (crashes at some benches)
12.2 (unstable)
12.3 (stable but poor performance) (previous try crashed a lot when i just got the 7970)
12.4 beta (almost perfect, but was not playing well with eyefinity)
12.4 (crashed like there's no tomorrow, impossible to use crossfire), on the 2nd try (today) now it's 'magically" working the way it's supposed to

I guess after doing all that stuff, i probably might have compiled all the missing stuff from all the previous versions of the drivers to make 12.4 work properly LMAO!


----------



## axipher

And here I am still on 11.11


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> And here I am still on 11.11


that's the problem specific of the 7970, they are too new, so anything before RC11 just wont get them installed / recognized properly

windows will just see them as Standard VGA adapter, even when 11.12 or anything older is installed, that we not modified to see the 7970

actually the factory DVD drivers are from 11.11 but modified to include the 7970 profiles, and they don't run well on 3Dmark


----------



## axipher

Hmm, really thinking twice now about buying a 7970 until the driver issue is sorted out.


----------



## derickwm

I haven't had any driver issues with my 7970... till this morning -___- back in February when I had a reference version it was fine, and all my testing with the lightning was fine until I took it out, installed nVidia's drivers for the Mars, and then put the lightning back in later. Now I have all sorts of crashing. Blarg.


----------



## axipher

How are you liking the Lightning, that's what I'm looking at, but will want a water block for it.


----------



## derickwm

The Lightning is a beautiful card... and it's much much quieter. The bigger fan size really makes a difference. 100% on a 70mm fan was killer on the ears but 100% on two 100mm fans barely bothers me. I haven't done a lot of specific numbers (heaven, 3Dmark etc) et as I've been quite busy but I'll have more on that tonight in my build log if you're interested. I have high hopes for it though







I never thought a card would replace the hole in my heart that the Mars II left when I sold it, but this card is coming damn close to filling it.

Also EK has stated they are officially working on a block specifically for the Lightning and should be available in 2-3 weeks


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The Lightning is a beautiful card... and it's much much quieter. The bigger fan size really makes a difference. 100% on a 70mm fan was killer on the ears but 100% on two 100mm fans barely bothers me. I haven't done a lot of specific numbers (heaven, 3Dmark etc) et as I've been quite busy but I'll have more on that tonight in my build log if you're interested. I have high hopes for it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought a card would replace the hole in my heart that the Mars II left when I sold it, but this card is coming damn close to filling it.
> Also *EK has stated they are officially working on a block specifically for the Lightning and should be available in 2-3 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where did u hear the 2-3 weeks!!!!???!!! I have been waiting since march for them to say anything other than they are making it. If this is true i am going to run around naked in the streets!!!

Edit: btw ypu should go and crossfire that lightning with 1 or 2 more. I have 3 and i get a hard on everytime i turn on my comp now lol


----------



## derickwm

Lol maybe if there were more in stock I would. I got lucky to just get the one I have now. And EK stated that right here on OCN







I believe a week ago they said 3-4 weeks so if theyre on schedule it should be 2-3 weeks now


----------



## StormXLR

Guys I am thinking of adding 2 more SyncMasters 943BWX to run at 4320X900 at 3x 19", hows that resolution and is there a lot of problems running eyefinity?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The Lightning is a beautiful card... and it's much much quieter. The bigger fan size really makes a difference. 100% on a 70mm fan was killer on the ears but 100% on two 100mm fans barely bothers me. I haven't done a lot of specific numbers (heaven, 3Dmark etc) et as I've been quite busy but I'll have more on that tonight in my build log if you're interested. I have high hopes for it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought a card would replace the hole in my heart that the Mars II left when I sold it, but this card is coming damn close to filling it.
> 
> Also EK has stated they are officially working on a block specifically for the Lightning and should be available in 2-3 weeks


Awesome, thanks for the info


----------



## AllGamer

Hey All

Does anyone recall which topic was it that has all the Eyefinity 6 video cards listed?

I'm trying to find which other cards are Eyefinity 6 (with 6 ports) are available out of the box.

I'm a bit unhappy with my 7970, and planning to replace them with something more stable which supports Eyefinity 6


----------



## Papermilk

A bit later on in the year I was looking at getting a 7870 and doing EyeFinity with that gonna play games like left 4 dead and killing floor should be good fun


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papermilk*
> 
> A bit later on in the year I was looking at getting a 7870 and doing EyeFinity with that gonna play games like left 4 dead and killing floor should be good fun


i'm also keeping my eye on this one http://www.powercolor.com/global/products_features.asp?id=415

not very happy with the DC2T 7970 from ASUS at the moment


----------



## Papermilk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i'm also keeping my eye on this one http://www.powercolor.com/global/products_features.asp?id=415
> not very happy with the DC2T 7970 from ASUS at the moment


I thought a 7970 would be better?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papermilk*
> 
> I thought a 7970 would be better?


that's what i though as well before i purchase them

that's why now i'm shopping for something else


----------



## nihlius

I did this on the cheap so it's pretty ghetto, but the bezels don't bother me so its all good. ^.^
Add me to the list


----------



## AllGamer

i noticed a sewing machine at the back, is that part of the rig







j/k

welcome to the club


----------



## 7tronic

I'm in as well









3 x 1 landscape, monitors are Samsung Syncmaster SA950D's and running 7970's in xfire.
































































Excuse the crap phone camera pics.


----------



## nihlius

Woah.

Dat cable management.










Oh, the monitors are nice too.









Too bad I had only 600$ to make it happen. LOLGAIS BEZELS.


----------



## 7tronic

@ nihlius ty.

Can someone running eyefinity & 7970's in xfire please help me with this;

When playing BF3 my PC freezes, as in the screen freezes, and the sound gets stuck in a loop for about 10-12 secs (like really loud static), and I have to hard reset it as I can't ctrl + alt +del out of the game. I don't get a BSOD screen. The hdd/sdd activity light is solid as well. When I reboot in safe or normal mode, there is no mini dump file created even though this is set up.

Running both GPU's at stock, CPU @ 4.2, and drivers are 11.12 "8.921.2-120119a-132101E-ATI", which I downloaded off another thread here, the link was called RC11.

I have run memtest on RAM and it seems fine, and furmark on both cards and no issues. Just started using Win 7 Driver Verifier to see if that shed some light.

Does this sound like the same crash you are getting?

I'm new here and have a lot of reading ahead of me re. AMD driver issues, so any links to relevant threads would be greatly appreciated.









If this post belongs in a different thread, let me know. Thanks guys.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Some new stuff; mostly a desk:


















As of right now, all through a single 7970, soon they will be through two 7970s.


----------



## derickwm

Lazybear, send me that background please


----------



## cd066

I am getting parts together to build an eyefinity gaming computer (command center







). I will skip the build unless someone wants it; however I am very curious as to whether or not the 7970 cards are worth going with or should I go with a more stable / known quantity such as a 6970 card?

The gaming i do is world of warcrack, D3, and MW3. I have read that the 7970 drivers are pretty buggy and will crash at the most inopportune time. Is there any truth to this?

I plan on running in crossfire with 3 Asus 27" LCD's. Cards I am considering

Asus 7970
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121499

or
XFX 6970
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150517


----------



## moa.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Some new stuff; mostly a desk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of right now, all through a single 7970, soon they will be through two 7970s.


Yeah can I have that background too?


----------



## axipher

*1) Get 6970 now and:*

- play all games with almost no bugs

- get buyer's remorse when the 7970 drivers are fixed

- save some money

*2) Get 7970 now and:*

- play new games with some bugs until drivers are mature

- play old games fine

- not get buyer's remorse

- spend a little more money


----------



## moa.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> *1) Get 6970 now and:*
> - play all games with almost no bugs
> - get buyer's remorse when the 7970 drivers are fixed
> - save some money
> 
> *2) Get 7970 now and:*
> - play new games with some bugs until drivers are mature
> - play old games fine
> - not get buyer's remorse
> - spend a little more money


For eyefinity 6970 will not be enough.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moa.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> *1) Get 6970 now and:*
> - play all games with almost no bugs
> - get buyer's remorse when the 7970 drivers are fixed
> - save some money
> 
> *2) Get 7970 now and:*
> - play new games with some bugs until drivers are mature
> - play old games fine
> - not get buyer's remorse
> - spend a little more money
> 
> 
> 
> For eyefinity 6970 will not be enough.
Click to expand...

For the newer games, definitely not.

I'm enjoying my Eyefinity for TF2, LoL, SC2, Minecraft, L4D2, CSS all perfectly fine with my lowly 6870 though.


----------



## moa.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> For the newer games, definitely not.
> 
> I'm enjoying my Eyefinity for TF2, LoL, SC2, Minecraft, L4D2, CSS all perfectly fine with my lowly 6870 though.


Well ok, to be honest I'm having regrets I did not wait for 79xx because I find trifire to be lacking for 5760x1080...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moa.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> For the newer games, definitely not.
> 
> I'm enjoying my Eyefinity for TF2, LoL, SC2, Minecraft, L4D2, CSS all perfectly fine with my lowly 6870 though.
> 
> 
> 
> Well ok, to be honest I'm having regrets I did not wait for 79xx because I find trifire to be lacking for 5760x1080...
Click to expand...

I'm actually curious, and never got around to testing out the performance difference between running landscape vs. portrait Eyefinity. I'm running 3516x1920 on the equivalent of a 40" screen on my 3 Dell 22" IPS panels.


----------



## moa.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm actually curious, and never got around to testing out the performance difference between running landscape vs. portrait Eyefinity. I'm running 3516x1920 on the equivalent of a 40" screen on my 3 Dell 22" IPS panels.


It's only different when the total number of pixels is different, and 5760x1080 is over 60% more pixels


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moa.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm actually curious, and never got around to testing out the performance difference between running landscape vs. portrait Eyefinity. I'm running 3516x1920 on the equivalent of a 40" screen on my 3 Dell 22" IPS panels.
> 
> 
> 
> It's only different when the total number of pixels is different, and 5760x1080 is over 60% more pixels
Click to expand...

3516x1920 = 6750720 pixels

5760x1080 = 6220800 pixels

You forget that portrait has almost twice as many pixels hidden behind a bezel.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7tronic*
> 
> @ nihlius ty.
> Can someone running eyefinity & 7970's in xfire please help me with this;
> When playing BF3 my PC freezes, as in the screen freezes, and the sound gets stuck in a loop for about 10-12 secs (like really loud static), and I have to hard reset it as I can't ctrl + alt +del out of the game. I don't get a BSOD screen. The hdd/sdd activity light is solid as well. When I reboot in safe or normal mode, there is no mini dump file created even though this is set up.
> Running both GPU's at stock, CPU @ 4.2, and drivers are 11.12 "8.921.2-120119a-132101E-ATI", which I downloaded off another thread here, the link was called RC11.
> I have run memtest on RAM and it seems fine, and furmark on both cards and no issues. Just started using Win 7 Driver Verifier to see if that shed some light.
> Does this sound like the same crash you are getting?
> I'm new here and have a lot of reading ahead of me re. AMD driver issues, so any links to relevant threads would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this post belongs in a different thread, let me know. Thanks guys.


LOL







welcome to the Eyefinity 7970 bugger club

you are facing exactly the same crap i went through just recently

after many weeks, these are my findings http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1260435

in my case it end up being the CPU OC which is stable by all means, but some how it affected the stability of the VRM on the 7970


----------



## Lazy Bear

Used to have that on my 6970s when I OVed them, it's definitely a VRM instability, 7tronic.


----------



## duhjuh

Im trying to look for someone with enough discontent to trade their 7970 for my 2 6870s or even trade for 2 ref 6870s so I can do full wc


----------



## 7tronic

Hey AllGamer and Lazy Bear, thanks for the replies and help, glad to hear I'm not the only one as I've been trying to find others with similar issues, as I was/am not convinced it's a driver issue.
However I'm still a bit lost, and any help you can give me would be brilliant.

Thing is I never bothered OC'ing the 7970's as there was just no point-mainly playing BF3 & Skyrim anyway. The CPU was overclocked to 4.2 using the MSI boards built in OC genie, as I have had little time since I built this rig to have a proper play around with it-plus I'm becoming a bit of a lazy git









Temps on both cards are never much over 70 deg C, maybe 74 deg C max load.

The plot thickens here too, I was having issues recent BIOS's not working & reverting to the previous version (MSI Z68A-GD65-G3dual BIOS), and when I tried the latest & greatest one(hah!) it killed the mobo and I had to RMA it yesterday. I was thinking this might have been the issue as the second last BIOS mentioned a crossfire fix in the release notes. The plan now is to get an Asus Sabertooth Z77 if I can get a refund on the MSI board.

From reading Allgamers thread, in your case the VRM's on the cards were getting too hot & causing the crashes due to an unstable OC on the CPU or GPU?
When you guys say its VRM instability, is this caused in any way by a physical fault on my GPU's?
Or is it a case that the CPU OC is causing my issue?

I just looked at the 7970's as I took them out of the case yesterday, and there seems to be some fouling or discolouration on the PCB near the VRM's and the power connectors. Please see below:










Could this be caused by overheating?

When I get a new motherboard, I guess the best thing is to run all @ stock with RC11 drivers and see what happens, anything else I can do? Thanks again.


----------



## ragtag7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7tronic*
> 
> I'm in as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 x 1 landscape, monitors are Samsung Syncmaster SA950D's and running 7970's in xfire.
> Excuse the crap phone camera pics.


That is the most beautiful setup I have seen in awhile.


----------



## 7tronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ragtag7*
> 
> That is the most beautiful setup I have seen in awhile.


Thanks m8, pity most of it's in boxes on the floor lookin up at me right now


----------



## AllGamer

my CPU was at 4.7 super stable, no problem with anything except those odd system hangs after 5+ hrs of straight game plays, which the signs were pointing to be a Video RAM issue,
as CPU hangs doesn't cause that sort of line patterns / colour effects across all screens.

taking that into consideration the logical would have been either overheating of the VRM or under powered video card, or faulty PSU with a unstable line "noise" as they call it, when it gets too hot

so for the initial first few weeks i was persuing the power issue, and tried good quality PSU on it only to cause the same thing, not to mention the unstable ATI drivers didn't help the matter as it added more unknowns, so basically the first 4 week was a wild goose chase for me,

the ASUS Rampage 4 also needed the latest BIOS for it to be compatible with 7970, it was blue screening left and right before the BIOS update

only just recently after i got hooked to D3







it annoyed the crap out of me, i decided to investigate further, as it was really becoming an issue hanging right when you are fighting a end quest boss or whatever.

So, upon more detailed analysis of all the previous test, and everything else being tested and tried

the only single thing i would have never suspected was the CPU OC-ing being the source of the problem, even though the CPU and the system is stable 24/7 even under heavy load running other stuff, that's why i always though it was a Video card issue as there were no sign pointing towards the CPU

Because at one point i did try lowering my CPU OC to 4.2Ghz which by ASUS standards it's like "default" stable for Gamer (it's a profile build into the BIOS from factory) it was still causing the problem

it wasn't until just the last couple of days, when i really did disable all OC completely in the CPU, is when i found out the truth

last night i played 8 hours straight with my two 7970 with the ASUS OC-ed 1010 Mhz profile just fine without any issues

in regards to those white marks on your video card, it appears to be sticker left over dried glue to me

personally i've never seen a VRM overheating issue so severe to cause those white dots on the PCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7tronic*
> 
> Hey AllGamer and Lazy Bear, thanks for the replies and help, glad to hear I'm not the only one as I've been trying to find others with similar issues, as I was/am not convinced it's a driver issue.
> However I'm still a bit lost, and any help you can give me would be brilliant.
> Thing is I never bothered OC'ing the 7970's as there was just no point-mainly playing BF3 & Skyrim anyway. The CPU was overclocked to 4.2 using the MSI boards built in OC genie, as I have had little time since I built this rig to have a proper play around with it-plus I'm becoming a bit of a lazy git
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps on both cards are never much over 70 deg C, maybe 74 deg C max load.
> The plot thickens here too, I was having issues recent BIOS's not working & reverting to the previous version (MSI Z68A-GD65-G3dual BIOS), and when I tried the latest & greatest one(hah!) it killed the mobo and I had to RMA it yesterday. I was thinking this might have been the issue as the second last BIOS mentioned a crossfire fix in the release notes. The plan now is to get an Asus Sabertooth Z77 if I can get a refund on the MSI board.
> From reading Allgamers thread, in your case the VRM's on the cards were getting too hot & causing the crashes due to an unstable OC on the CPU or GPU?
> When you guys say its VRM instability, is this caused in any way by a physical fault on my GPU's?
> Or is it a case that the CPU OC is causing my issue?
> I just looked at the 7970's as I took them out of the case yesterday, and there seems to be some fouling or discolouration on the PCB near the VRM's and the power connectors. Please see below:
> // snip //
> Could this be caused by overheating?
> When I get a new motherboard, I guess the best thing is to run all @ stock with RC11 drivers and see what happens, anything else I can do? Thanks again.


----------



## Lazy Bear

7tronic, overheating could happen if the fan has poor connectivity on the VRMs. Make sure that mess on your PCB isn't anything that can be wiped off with your hands, and if it isn't then RMA it or them. Those look like beginning burn marks, you could have a faulty fan or perhaps something wasn't assembled properly. It sounds like your GPU is damaged. Do you have a second card that is OK? I would advise trying each card on their own in game, just to make sure that one cpuld be damaged, as opposed to your board being the issue. I think that it is doubtful that you have two crappy cards, so if both exhibit the psuedo-BSOD, it is probably safe to assume it's your mobo. An ASUS Sabretooth Z77 would probably be better. I wish you good luck!

I wish I could add more, so that I could better aid you, but it's difficult on my phone.


----------



## duhjuh

so anyone wanna trade 2 reference 6870s for 2 gigabyte wind force 6870s?
or a 7970 or 7950 for 2 6870s?


----------



## 7tronic

Thanks for the replies again guys.

Lazy Bear, the white marks are on both cards, and most of them rubbed off easily enough. So you think it should be OK? From goggling it sounds like thermal grease used in the production process-what do you think?

Thing is I sleeved all the cables, I was very careful & did each one individually so I'm 95% sure I did not cross any cables. I'm looking for a wiring diagram for my PSU (Corsair AX 850) to re-check all and to ensure I did not make a mistake. Other than this its a matter of waiting for a new mobo and then trying each card one by one to see what happens.

BTW Allgamer, thanks for the wellcome to the AMD bugger club-but think I might try and slip out first chance I get.


----------



## Lazy Bear

If it came off then it isn't anything to worry about, I haven't taken the liberty to check my back, since I have a backplate on, but when I drain it in a couple weeks I will check and get back to you. I highly doubt it is your sleeving, it doesn't sound like a power issue. If it were you would have had problems on first boot. I think checking each card alone and in different order in CFX, meaning changing mastercard to the slave and vice versa would be good measures to take. Make sure the voltage is stable with an OC programme. What make are your cards? I am unsure if Sapphire Trixx or MSi Afterburner will work on all reference cards, but it is still worth a shot, I suppose.


----------



## 7tronic

Yep, most of it-whats left looks like some kind of glue as mentioned by Allgamer. Cards are both reference, one MSI & the other Sapphire as it happens-afterburner works with both. AFAIK 8 pin PCI is 3 + and 5 -, just want to be 100% though. When you say make sure the voltage is stable, do you mean set it to log the voltage going to the card?

Anyway, won't be doing much 'till the motherboard is sorted, think I'm starting to get gaming withdrawal symptoms though-playing angry bloody birds


----------



## cd066

I don't want to sound ignorant - althought thats what will be the result - so here is my second question for the forum:

I have ordered 2 7970 cards to do crossfire and eyefinity for the gaming rig I am building. the 7970 cards each have 4 displayport connections on them. My 3 monitors each have a displayport connection, along with HDMI and DVI. Can I just connect the 3 monitors with displayport, or do I have to do one in displayport and 2 in HDMI or DVI?

Will I be able to just connect all 3 monitors to one card or split them 2/1 or w/e.

I will be using this computer strictly for World of LOL Craft, D3 and others.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cd066*
> 
> I don't want to sound ignorant - althought thats what will be the result - so here is my second question for the forum:
> 
> I have ordered 2 7970 cards to do crossfire and eyefinity for the gaming rig I am building. the 7970 cards each have 4 displayport connections on them. My 3 monitors each have a displayport connection, along with HDMI and DVI. Can I just connect the 3 monitors with displayport, or do I have to do one in displayport and 2 in HDMI or DVI?
> 
> Will I be able to just connect all 3 monitors to one card or split them 2/1 or w/e.
> 
> I will be using this computer strictly for World of LOL Craft, D3 and others.


You can do all DisplayPort connections and this is actually recommended.


----------



## cd066

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You can do all DisplayPort connections and this is actually recommended.


TYVM, that is what I thought but could not for the life of me find anything that said so. Pretty much all the install videos and instructions just say that 'One must be connected to DisplayPort' Nothing about the other two or more monitors.

I'll post pic's of the setup I am using once I get it all together and running - should be about 2 weeks or so.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cd066*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You can do all DisplayPort connections and this is actually recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> TYVM, that is what I thought but could not for the life of me find anything that said so. Pretty much all the install videos and instructions just say that 'One must be connected to DisplayPort' Nothing about the other two or more monitors.
> 
> I'll post pic's of the setup I am using once I get it all together and running - should be about 2 weeks or so.
Click to expand...

Those videos were referring to reference cards that have 2x DisplayPort, 1x DVI, 1x HDMI. On those cards, you have to use at least one DisplayPort for Eyefinity.


----------



## derickwm

The more DP the better. I'm using 4/5 of my monitors via DP and I've had a lot less problems then fiddling with damn adapters and such.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The more DP the better.


Indeed.


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The more DP the better.


woah this is a computer forum not your browser history!!


----------



## Hogwasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> woah this is a computer forum not your browser history!!


----------



## SinX7

I'm interested in getting a Eyefinity setup. But as of right now I only have a XFX 6950 1GB.

Should I get a 2GB and Xfire and get the EyeFinity setup? Or my 1GB is enough?


----------



## Lazy Bear

Your 1GB is definitely not enough; I would really recommend you save some money, off your single card, and then buy a 7950 or a 7970.


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Your 1GB is definitely not enough; I would really recommend you save some money, off your single card, and then buy a 7950 or a 7970.


second this im dying here with only 1 gi ..cross fire did little for me


----------



## moa.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> I'm interested in getting a Eyefinity setup. But as of right now I only have a XFX 6950 1GB.
> Should I get a 2GB and Xfire and get the EyeFinity setup? Or my 1GB is enough?


Even 2GB 6950 will not be enough, forget about 1GB.


----------



## Schwuar

Hey all, i am debating whether to get 2 more monitors and use eyefinity, i currently have one gigabyte 3gb OC 7970 but im wondering if i will need another one for 3x24" monitors


----------



## AllGamer

1 single card can drive all 6 monitor

you only want 2x or more cards to get better frame rates via crossfire

if you are not playing much of those heavy games, then you don't really need 2x 7970

specially when games runs in Windows mode, they don't use crossfire

crossfire only kicks in when the game runs natively full screen in DirectX


----------



## Lazy Bear

Also, since I forgot, here is the wallpaper I was using:

http://jimswidescreenwallpapers.smugmug.com/Random/Images/i-F9r8HRm/0/O/Widescreen-background-097.jpg


----------



## Gled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moa.*
> 
> Even 2GB 6950 will not be enough, forget about 1GB.


BF3, medium settings, 30fps average, online, 64 players, non stop action, not a single lag. All that on my 6950 2GB. How is it not enough?


----------



## Lazy Bear

Because one would argue that 30FPS is unplayable.


----------



## Johnny_Utah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Because one would argue that 30FPS is unplayable.


Onliine reviews present 60 FPS as best possible game-play and I agree. I personally do not care to game anywhere near 30 FPS.


----------



## derickwm

I would not play multiplayer games at 30fps. Single player, sure if I had to.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I would not play multiplayer games at 30fps. Single player, sure if I had to.


Even 60 FPS is pushing it, not because of the actual graphics, but input lag problems.


----------



## dankvwguy

i can deal with 40-50 if i really like the game but i need at least 60 or more if its something im in to.


----------



## LUZR4LIFE

Here is my setup. 2X6950 2G (AMD OEM and PowerColor) I was getting around 40fps in BF3 on Ultra. Using 3X23in Acer


----------



## ahriman

All- Having lag issues with my 2x MSI 7970, 3x24" setup. GPUs at stock. I primarily play BF3, all settings Ultra. Hardware specs in sig rig, CPU currently OCed multiplier only at 3.9 GHz. With a single 24" everything is snappy and on average KDR is 3:2 (this is my Eyefinity Benchmark...). With Eyefinity, my KDR reverses 2:3 due (in my humble opinion) to the lag. I have not done any FPS benching but will if that helps with troubleshooting. All displays are connected on a single 7970. The center display is connected via DVI, other two via mini-DP. I did nothing other than set up an Eyefinity group in CCC, and change video setting in BF3. Is there more I needed to do? Some optimization perhaps?

ATI Driver Version 8.921.2-120119a-132101E-ATI


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> Bump. Any ideas at all?


All settings ultra on 5760x1080 multiplayer? Your frame rates probably suck. I usually play on high with my setup because ultra is too much. Report back your frames on your current settings. If you are not familiar on how, while in game, type "~" to get the console commands, then "render.drawfps true" and it will display your FPS.


----------



## Lazy Bear

With 2 7970s? Doubtful, sounds like GPU throttling. OC your cards and see if you can get your CPU to 4.5. Your AMD CPU is probably curbing your performance potential, but I could be totally wrong.


----------



## zerokool_3211

here is my setup......Sapphire 6970 2GB @ 950/1450 and 3 AOC 23" LED monitors.....and an ASUS 20" as a 4th monitor run by XFX 5450 @ stock


----------



## Infrabasse

For some reason I'm not getting email notifications from this thread anymore.
I just caught up with a month backlog.

zerokool_3211 can you not plug that 4th monitor into your 6970 ?


----------



## zerokool_3211

i need to get another dvi to mini dp and yes then i can....just havent.....also was wondering if it would hurt me in eyefinity as well


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i need to get another dvi to mini dp and yes then i can....just havent.....also was wondering if it would hurt me in eyefinity as well


You can't do it. I tried.

Basically on the 6950/6970, the HDMI and one of the DVI ports share a clock so when you have monitors plugged into both shared clock ports, neither of them will display. I don't know about the aftermarket versions but on the reference I had, you couldn't.

I tried to do 3 monitor eyefinity and my TV as the fourth with 6950 crossfire. Only way it would work was if the TV was plugged into the second card, and in that case I couldn't use crossfire anymore and the control panel wouldn't let me create a display group at all for eyefinity.


----------



## zerokool_3211

yes but if you use 2 on DVI and 2 on mini DP's then you can run all 4


----------



## zerokool_3211

newegg was out a stock last week so.....now i need to come up with the $30 for the adapter


----------



## zerokool_3211

i got a quick question for everyone........is there a way to make it load a preset when loading windows.......for some reason everytime i restart it puts my top monitor to the left and makes it 1920X1080 even though its max res is 1600X900

i have no clear why it does that


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i got a quick question for everyone........is there a way to make it load a preset when loading windows.......for some reason everytime i restart it puts my top monitor to the left and makes it 1920X1080 even though its max res is 1600X900
> i have no clear why it does that


it should save your settings after you use the eyefinity setup

even if you don't do that, windows default should still keep your preference

that's really odd

perhaps, clean up all the drivers with ATIman uninstaller

then install the latest one again?


----------



## zerokool_3211

it could be cause i am using the other card to do the 4th monitor.......but i will try removing the drivers...ty


----------



## Lazy Bear

Zerokool, can I get a link to that wallpaper?


----------



## zerokool_3211

the eyefinity one or the top one


----------



## Lazy Bear

The eyefinity one.


----------



## Schwuar

I have one gigabyte 7970 that has 2 mini display ports, 1 dvi and 1 hdmi, i am getting 3 24inch iiyama monitors for eyefinity, i was going to use one on hdmi, one on dvi and the other with a dvi to mini display port adapter

I am looking on amds website and it says i need am active adapter to run more than 2 monitors, is that true?

I have seen an active one for £25 thats on amds list, i have also seen the usb powered ones that are under dual link (the others are single link) but are £100 +, whats the difference? is it because it needs extra power to run higher resolutions

The single link active adapter i am looking at is the startech MDP2DVIS

would that work?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schwuar*
> 
> I have one gigabyte 7970 that has 2 mini display ports, 1 dvi and 1 hdmi, i am getting 3 24inch iiyama monitors for eyefinity, i was going to use one on hdmi, one on dvi and the other with a dvi to mini display port adapter
> I am looking on amds website and it says i need am active adapter to run more than 2 monitors, is that true?
> I have seen an active one for £25 thats on amds list, i have also seen the usb powered ones that are under dual link (the others are single link) but are £100 +, whats the difference? is it because it needs extra power to run higher resolutions
> The single link active adapter i am looking at is the startech MDP2DVIS
> would that work?


no no no.... it's either using both DVI and both miniDP

or 1 DVI + 1 HDMI + 2 miniDP

whenever you use the HDMI, it disables the DVI, and vice versa

as long as you are not trying to use all 5 ports at the same time, then you are fine


----------



## Schwuar

It only has 1 dvi, so i need 1 monitor on dvi then the two mini display ports with adapters to the other 2 monitors, also with dvi


----------



## Schwuar

Card only has 1 dvi, 1hdmi and 2 mini displayport and 3 monitors


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schwuar*
> 
> Card only has 1 dvi, 1hdmi and 2 mini displayport and 3 monitors


then either go DVI or HDMI in 1 monitor

then the other 2 monitor will come from the miniDP to DVI adapter (eyefinity certified)

you have to make sure those adapters or cables are Eyefinity certified, else they will not work, i've been through that already


----------



## Schwuar

Looks like i am getting two adapters then, the one i am looking at is on the amd site under a validated dongles list, is that the right one


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schwuar*
> 
> Looks like i am getting two adapters then, the one i am looking at is on the amd site under a validated dongles list, is that the right one


yup, i went by the certified list on AMD website as well

as long as they are there, they will work

on the other hand, if you see some in the store or online that says AMD certified but are not in the list... don't buy them, they will not work

i also learned that the hard way









just because that brand and their DVI model works and certified by AMD, their HDMI version of the same adapter did not work, yet they slapped on the Eyefinity certified sticker on it, but when i checked, they were not in the AMD list

so beware of that

the company i was referring to is Accel


----------



## Schwuar

So i could use two mini display ports to hdmi instead of dvi?

Only problem is on the amd website it says you need an active adapter for more than 2 monitors however only has hdmi passive which in theory wouldnt work

So looks like dvi, is that correct?

Also what are the dual link ones with a usb?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schwuar*
> 
> So i could use two mini display ports to hdmi instead of dvi?
> Only problem is on the amd website it says you need an active adapter for more than 2 monitors however only has hdmi passive which in theory wouldnt work
> So looks like dvi, is that correct?
> Also what are the dual link ones with a usb?


for the monitor with HDMI just use a DVI to HDMI adapter, it usually comes with the video card when you buy it

so no worries there

as for the "Active Adapters" those are what's referred to as Eyefinity certified adapters, the most guaranteed to work ones are the miniDP to DVI types

the rest are kinda iffy

as for the Dual link DVI vs single DVI, that just means the resolution of the DVI / monitor

single link DVI maxes out t 1080p

dual link DVI can display higher like 2000+ p

but it uses the USB to power up the adapter to boost the signal for larger Monitors that can display beyond 2000p+


----------



## Schwuar

My monitors have 2 x hdmi, 1 vga and 1 dvi

Monitor number 1 will be dvi to dvi

Monitor number 2 will be dvi to minidp with adapter

Monitor number 3 will be dvi to minidp with adapter

Sound right?

And ah i see, dont have to worry about dual link then


----------



## AllGamer

yup, that looks good


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schwuar*
> 
> My monitors have 2 x hdmi, 1 vga and 1 dvi
> 
> Monitor number 1 will be dvi to dvi
> 
> Monitor number 2 will be dvi to minidp with adapter
> 
> Monitor number 3 will be dvi to minidp with adapter
> 
> Sound right?
> 
> And ah i see, dont have to worry about dual link then


Form my understanding, dual-link is only needed for 1200p and up. A single-link DP to DVI active adapter that's Eyefinity Approved is all you need.

On my setup, before I found miniDP to DP cables, I was using both DVI and a miniDP to DVI active adapter perfectly fine. It also worked if I used DVI, HDMI, and a miniDP to DVI active adapter for Eyefinity.


----------



## Schwuar

But i thought you cant use hdmi and dvi together?

Also do the cables have to be the same length


----------



## zerokool_3211

http://download.amd.com/graphics/wallpaper/amdradeon-eyefinity5x1-9600x1200.jpg

here is the link where i got it i think...

also here is a link to the best adapters....well in my opinion

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814998050

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814998051


----------



## 7tronic

Has anyone running xfire and eyefinity tried the 12.6 Beta's yet?

Just got my new mobo at last and I'm currently downloading BF3 (after 2 weeks of withdrawal symptoms), how are you finding them-any improvments or is it stick with RC11's?


----------



## AllGamer

I give it the









been using 12.6b for almost a week now


----------



## Schwuar

so i can use 1 x HDMI, 1 x DVI and 1 x minidp to DVI?

or do i need to use 1 x DVI, and 2 x minidp to DVI ?


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schwuar*
> 
> so i can use 1 x HDMI, 1 x DVI and 1 x minidp to DVI?
> or do i need to use 1 x DVI, and 2 x minidp to DVI ?


you should be able to do one of each because all cards can only use 2 HDMI or DVI at a time and since your card only has one of each you can use them both.....so to answer yes you only need one adapter


----------



## 7tronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> I give it the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been using 12.6b for almost a week now


Installed 12.6 & CAP's, now getting 11-20 FPS/lots of stuttering in BF3 5760 v 1080









Its definitely xfire, once I leave full screen I get 25 FPS, but the stuttering stops, all settings on high.. New m.board, no OC, RAM checked, CPU checked, what the hell am I missing?


----------



## zerokool_3211

xfire only works in fullscreen mode


----------



## moa.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> xfire only works in fullscreen mode


That's what he said - he said that it is definitely CF as in windowed mode there are no problems


----------



## 7tronic

Yes, prob seems to be xfire only, and its a weird one because there is a work around of sorts:

If I go to the in game graphics options, select 1920 x 1080 and apply so the only active display is the centre screen, exit options then go back in and select 5760 x 1920 and apply and exit, the stuttering is gone and I get about 47 FPS average on High graphics settings....







.

Not bad as the CPU & 7970's are all at stock. Afterburner shows usage of both GPU's at 99%, 72 deg. C max on GPU 1, and 63 deg. c on GPU 2. Whatever it it the res. change does, it gets the xfire working correctly?

So I really think there is something I'm missing here, maybe some small setting in CCC or something. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## zerokool_3211

i have issues just like that in wow sometimes....i will have to change to 192x1080 then back...i only have a single card but still....


----------



## axipher

Windows 8 Consumer Preview doesn't like Eyefinity, every time I restart, I need to re-enable Eyefinity.

I'm hoping when I get around to installing the Release Preview, the issue is fixed.


----------



## moa.

Guys what performance are you getting in GTA4? I'm trying to run it with 12.3 drivers, only 2gpu's are under load, and if settings are increased beyond medium then I get very bad framerate drops when panning camera... any tips? The only playable settings are textures to medium, reflections to medium, shadows to medium, view distance 15, detail 30, vehicle density at 15...


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7tronic*
> 
> Has anyone running xfire and eyefinity tried the 12.6 Beta's yet?
> Just got my new mobo at last and I'm currently downloading BF3 (after 2 weeks of withdrawal symptoms), how are you finding them-any improvments or is it stick with RC11's?


Yup. 3X30'' 7680X1600 Eyefinity + 4X 7970 Quad-Fire working fine for me.









Was on RC11 for 6 months...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Yup. 3X30'' 7680X1600 Eyefinity + 4X 7970 Quad-Fire working fine for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was on RC11 for 6 months...


Are you going to try the 12.6 Beta/8.98 June 4th release?


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Yup. 3X30'' 7680X1600 Eyefinity + 4X 7970 Quad-Fire working fine for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was on RC11 for 6 months...


This rig of yours is the most insane one we've seen so far !!
Just updated your specs in the Op


----------



## Schwuar

just got my 3 x 24" set up on a single 7970, was running diablo 3 fine until i went outside of a cave, slight screen tearing on 2 and map was slow to load on other but i can put up that

would getting another GPU solve the issue ?


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schwuar*
> 
> just got my 3 x 24" set up on a single 7970, was running diablo 3 fine until i went outside of a cave, slight screen tearing on 2 and map was slow to load on other but i can put up that
> would getting another GPU solve the issue ?


probably you just need to up the in game FPS for background operations


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schwuar*
> 
> just got my 3 x 24" set up on a single 7970, was running diablo 3 fine until i went outside of a cave, slight screen tearing on 2 and map was slow to load on other but i can put up that
> would getting another GPU solve the issue ?


You should only get tearing on one, so you must have the DP panel as your center screen and have that set up as your primary? Two cards will make it a nice difference.


----------



## Schwuar

i have Vsync on in diablo so it limits it to 60fps and yeah my middle is my main, Left - DVI, Middle - DP and Right - DP and i dont know whether to get another or just wait till newer ones are released


----------



## Schwuar

i am getting the tearing on my 2 new monitors which are MInidp to DVI, could it be a fault with the monitors ? but i have run the game on the middle screen and it was fine, is it common to get screen tearing?


----------



## Schwuar

sorry for all the posts, i set the middle as my preferred display and im sure i am only getting it on my left one now which is DVI, is the only way to get rid of it is to have all 3 using mini dp/dp ?


----------



## Schwuar

i have Vsync on in diablo so it limits it to 60fps and yeah my middle is my main, Left - DVI, Middle - DP and Right - DP and i dont know whether to get another or just wait till newer ones are released

EDIT: i am getting the tearing on my 2 new monitors which are MInidp to DVI, could it be a fault with the monitors ? but i have run the game on the middle screen and it was fine, is it common to get screen tearing?

EDIT: i set the middle as my preferred display and im sure i am only getting it on my left one now which is DVI, is the only way to get rid of it is to have all 3 using mini dp/dp ?

EDIT: i cant make my mind up whether there is some on the right monitor as well lol


----------



## Schwuar

sorry i dont know how to delete posts...


----------



## AllGamer

i always disable vysnc in drivers and in game settings to prevent tearing


----------



## Schwuar

i disabled vsync and was getting approx 76 FPS and it looked like it was lagging, not 100% sure though

also on the side screens the edge of the map wasnt there and enemies would disappear until i ran closer then the map appeared, what causes this?

its a bit annoying and distracting


----------



## Schwuar

also how do i disable it in drivers?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Are you going to try the 12.6 Beta/8.98 June 4th release?


Sorry, didn't see your post.

Will try it later tonight.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schwuar*
> 
> also how do i disable it in drivers?


if you run CCC, in 3D settings, there's an option to NEVER do Vsync, it's one of the many sliders settings, just slide it to the left

i forgot the exact wordings

inside the game in D3 go to video settings and set the FPS to max on both bars, should be like 250


----------



## Schwuar

Ill have a look in CCX, how do i know which version i have? ive read the new one fixes screen tearing? is that true, ive clicked "about" and there are loads of numbers, im guessing the numbers i need are "1202"


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> i always disable vysnc in drivers and in game settings to prevent tearing


i thought it was always better with ATi stuff to leave vsync on....


----------



## Schwuar

I had to unplug my monitors because i had to move them whilst i sorted my room out, plugged them back in, everything seemed fine until i went to play city of heroes, i pressed the windows key and P then clicked duplicate to get to eyefinity and when it loaded i changed the resolution to 5760 x 1080 however when i shut it down my icons we're split across two screens, my res was 5760 x 1080 so i moved my icons to the one screen where they should be however when i press windows key and P then click extended to get back to my proper display then changed back the icons moved again, i set the res to 5976 x 1080 and the icons we're fine however when i switched back to normal extended desktop my icons we're messed up again, if that makes sense? im sure ill fix it but im wondering why theres a res of 5976 x 1080?


----------



## Schwuar

I have sorted the screens out however when i move an icon to a different place, then press windows and P to swap and then swap back the icon moves back to its original position, is that right?


----------



## zerokool_3211

catalyst by itself will not save icon locations....i use ultramon to do that....


----------



## moa.

Anyone playing Guild Wars 2 in eyefinity this weekend?


----------



## Lazy Bear

I played the beta in eyefinity.

It was golrious.


----------



## moa.

For me it runs better in a widowed mode where only one gpu is under load than in full screen with 3gpus around 70% :/


----------



## Lazy Bear

I'm running a single 7970 and it worked fine for me?


----------



## moa.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I'm running a single 7970 and it worked fine for me?


Single 7970 > single 6970


----------



## Lazy Bear

Well, to be fair, a 6950 and 6990 aren't a winning combo in terms of scaling...


----------



## moa.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Well, to be fair, a 6950 and 6990 aren't a winning combo in terms of scaling...


Not true. Trifire has 93% scaling









http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/22510-amd-triple-crossfirex-tested?tmpl=component&print=1

Same with battlefield 3, etc.

The problem I'm experiencing is:

I have *better framerates when running it windowed at 1920x1080 with only one gp*u under load than running fullscreen at 1920x1080 *with three gpu's under load.*


----------



## Lazy Bear

Oh.

How strange...


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> I'm interested in getting a Eyefinity setup. But as of right now I only have a XFX 6950 1GB.
> Should I get a 2GB and Xfire and get the EyeFinity setup? Or my 1GB is enough?


2 Gb would be better, but for 3x 1920x1080 the 1 Gb is sort of adequate as well as long as you keep the AA level down. With 0xAA the 1 Gb is okish up to ~8 megapixels of screen area (i.e., ~4x 1080p). Mind though, I dont know about the latest and greatest of games. I base my statement on running eyefinity on 3x 1080p and 5x 1080p with 1 Gb card (XFX 6770 with 5x mDP). You will notice when you hit the vRAM wall as framerate drops off the cliff while if it's just card performance thats choking you then the performance degrades more gracefully, but with vRAM it's like straight drop from ~30 fps to ~3 fps.

So in a nutshell, 1 Gb can work if you take some care tweaking settings but 2+ Gb is recommended for eyefinty.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moa.*
> 
> Not true. Trifire has 93% scaling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/22510-amd-triple-crossfirex-tested?tmpl=component&print=1
> Same with battlefield 3, etc.
> The problem I'm experiencing is:
> I have *better framerates when running it windowed at 1920x1080 with only one gp*u under load than running fullscreen at 1920x1080 *with three gpu's under load.*


How about fullscreen with just 1 GPU ?
I get the same laggy low fps in xfire fullscreen. Can't confirm if it's the same in fullscreen with xfire disabled, but in "fullscreen window" I get 70fps in 1920x1200.

I think we can conclude that Diablo 3 is really not liking crossfire at the moment.


----------



## moa.

70fps on a single 6950 in 1920x1200? I'm getting something about 40, and in LA 15 fps :/ Everything set to max.

Can't try fullscreen with one gpu because my main gpu is 6990


----------



## Infrabasse

hmmm ill have to check my settings, maybe I dropped them after the massive performance loss I was experiencing


----------



## Silveralien81

Add me to the list. There is a picture in my rig below. Running HD7950 crossfire with 5760x1080 eyefinity plus an additional 1920x1200 display. I love this setup.


----------



## moa.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> hmmm ill have to check my settings, maybe I dropped them after the massive performance loss I was experiencing


Ok, it seems there are places where I get 70fps as well, but I'm interested in what fps you are getting in Lions Arch - this is a real killer for my system.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silveralien81*
> 
> Add me to the list. There is a picture in my rig below. Running HD7950 crossfire with 5760x1080 eyefinity plus an additional 1920x1200 display. I love this setup.


Sorry I don't see your signature rig.
I need a picture, the videocard used (a 7950 in your case) and the number and type of monitors.


----------



## Silveralien81

Oops.







My rig is on my profile but I can't see how to get it into my signature.
Crossfire XFX HD7950 BEs
3 x UH2312HM Dell Ultrasharp 23" monitors (5760x1080) +1 Scepter 24" (1920x1200)
Here is the pic.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silveralien81*
> 
> Oops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rig is on my profile but I can't see how to get it into my signature.
> Crossfire XFX HD7950 BEs
> 3 x UH2312HM Dell Ultrasharp 23" monitors (5760x1080) +1 Scepter 24" (1920x1200)
> Here is the pic.


At the very bottom of your "account details" you'll find your signature.
There click on "Edit Signature Text". Once you've done that you'll see a drop down menu/box which says "show off stuff in your signature". This allows you to add rigs that you've previously saved in your profile.

You've been added


----------



## smoke420

I need a little help with adapters.my setup is cheap so don't laugh x1 samsung 17" 1280 x 1024 ,x1 dell 17" 1280 x 1024 ,and x1 acer 22" 1920 x1080.all i have is $40 and im looking for something I can pick up from compusa (don't want to wait for shipping).
I saw a dp to vga adapter at the store but read somewhere that the displayport has to be connected to the highest resolution monitor.I wouldn't want to sacrifice quality on the center screen so Im curious if this will be a problem.I dont mind a little distortion on the out-side monitors.
http://www.compusa.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4624348&Sku=S262-8021&csid=ITD&recordsPerPage=10&body=REVIEWS#CustomerReviewsBlock

The couple games Ive gotten to work in windowed mode look great.Max payne 3 and dirt showdown.But I really want to get the adapter so i can enable crossfire again.


----------



## Infrabasse

Sorry to dissapoint but to my knowledge, HD6xxx only support Eyefinity 1, which only works with monitors running the same resolution.
Eyefinity 2 (on radeon HD7xxx) allows to run different resolutions within your eyefinity group.

You could have eyefinity 1 by running all your monitors at the same resolution (which would mean you wouldn't run native resolution on your central monitor)


----------



## smoke420

so it would look worst then windowed mode?

Edit: In windowed mode i can run 4460x1040 would that not be possible in eyefinity.


----------



## Infrabasse

Try and run 1280x1024 on your 22". Indeed I don't think that looks very good .


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> Sorry to dissapoint but to my knowledge, HD6xxx only support Eyefinity 1, which only works with monitors running the same resolution.
> Eyefinity 2 (on radeon HD7xxx) allows to run different resolutions within your eyefinity group.
> You could have eyefinity 1 by running all your monitors at the same resolution (which would mean you wouldn't run native resolution on your central monitor)


I'm not sure, but difference between Eyefinity 1 and Eyefinity 2 should be just the drivers. I tried it a while ago and dont remember all the details but at least some of the features were working for me. I have not tried mixing different resolution displays, as I have only 1080p ones at hand atm, but I did try to mix different ppi 1080p screens and that one is not supported in eyefinity 2 (but then again its not supported even on 7xxx series) - by "not supported" I mean that if you mix 1080p on 24'' and on 23'' you cant make the PPI match on these through drivers and there will be still alignment issues.

Even if you get it working it would work well only in the case where your displays are identical PPI, lets say 24'' 1920x1200 and 23'' 1920x1080, for example. So this particular feature is kind of very niche - but can be useful under some very specific scenarios (like, 2560x1600 in the middle and displays of 1600x1200 at the sides if they happen to have the same ppi).

Edit: Dont know about local US prices, but if you decide to be willing to wait for the shipping (which can be long from this particular site, although they are supposed to have US warehouse as well nowadays) - http://dx.com/p/mini-displayport-male-to-vga-female-adapter-1080p-27603 - this one I have ordered in the past and its good quality. I can confirm it works well on 1920x1080 and is indeed active adapter.


----------



## smoke420

I guess i will save for some monitors and skip the adapter for now because the few games I can get to run in windowed mode look great and it sounds like eyefinity might be a step down in my situation.Now I have to find more games i can play windowed mode that will let me stretch them.but thanks you saved me some cash. +1


----------



## Infrabasse

I think Eyefinity 2.0 is a package, you either support it or you don't. Some of it is hardware limited like the per monitor audio stream.
Also, after rereading some of the the 7xxx reviews, I'm not even sure eyefinity 2 supports a mix of different resolutions. The improved bezel compensation allows to accommodate for different size (aka ppi) monitors, but I haven't a clue how this is handled.


----------



## Infrabasse

smoke420, don't steer away too quickly I might be wrong. Hopefully other members can shed some more light on the subject. Carniflex seems to say it's possible to use some eyefinity 2 features on 6xxx. Maybe all is not lost.


----------



## Infrabasse

I only have same resolution monitors here. And I think CCC will only take native resolution into account when creating eyefinity groups.
Maybe someone owning different res monitors can volunteer for a couple experiments?


----------



## smoke420

the monitors aren't going anywhere so im not giving up.I may get the adapter anyway just to give it a shot.
will the displayport to vga adapter in my first post work?

Edit: ok got the dp to vga adapter and eyefinity works and yes the center monitor is forced to run at 1280x1024.Problem is it forces me to change my resolution to 1280x1024 even with extended desktops.It lets me change it to 1920x1080 but after about 15 seconds the screen goes black and changes back..

Edit: Its working now.It seems like when I change the resolution it starts the count down to see if I want to keep the settings but I cant see the screen to hit ok.The resolution stays at 1920x1080 on my center screen if I change it and then close CCC.So to avoid problems I set hot-keys to change back and forth and it works great.

Edit:New problem turn on my pc this morning and my desktop is on my tv/physx card (9600gso) and only my right screen is active.When trying to enable the other screens the left one comes right on but the center one gives me an error saying I have to disable another monitor to enable it.The fix was easy leave it disabled and use the hot keys that i set yesterday and it came right up.The hot keys did not work with the left screen disabled.Im not sure if its the adapter or my setup because my tv card is on top.One thing im pretty sure about is that not being able to activate all my screens without hot keys is a driver glitch.


----------



## smoke420

Add Me



Sorry about the bad pics
samsung 17" syncmaster740n / acer 21.5 h213h / dell 17" e171fpb
6850 crossfire


----------



## Infrabasse

Just added you









If you're having issues with dialogs popping on the wrong screen or outside of view entirely, you can move them around with the default windows shortcuts.
When you know you should have a dialog and it's not showing, don't click anywhere (not to loose window focus) and do [Win + Shift + left or right].
Once moved, theoretically, the next time that dialog pops up it should pop up on the correct screen.

another useful shortcut is a simple Win + lefty or right, this moves windows from half a screen to the other and can cycle between monitors too.


----------



## Run N. Gun

Please add me to the Eyefinity Club:

6950 (unlocked) + 6970 in Crossfire

3x HP ZR24w monitors (landscape 6036 x 1200)

I'm running the new 12.6 Beta (June 12) drivers (available here: Guru3D )










Yes, I know the cables are a mess, I haven't decided exact placement, yet. I'll organize when they are set.









Thanks!

RnG


----------



## Run N. Gun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moa.*
> 
> For eyefinity 6970 will not be enough.


Not true at all. A 6970 will run eyefinity in newer games like BF3, but not with all of the eye candy turned on. Having a second 6970 card for Crossfire will make the eye candy come back.


----------



## Levesque

Had some spare time (finally!) to take some pics of my big-as* Eyefinity 3X30'' 7680X1600 set-up in action.









Hard Reset



Deus EX HR



Space marine



FEAR 3


----------



## 7tronic

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Had some spare time (finally!) to take some pics of my big-as* Eyefinity 3X30'' 7680X1600 set-up in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard Reset
> 
> Deus EX HR
> 
> Space marine
> 
> FEAR 3






Levesque, absolutely amazing rig.







What kind of FPS are you getting @ 7680X1600?


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Run N. Gun*
> 
> Not true at all. A 6970 will run eyefinity in newer games like BF3, but not with all of the eye candy turned on. Having a second 6970 card for Crossfire will make the eye candy come back.


i have one 6970 and i run 3 23.6" AOC LED's and i can play BF3 everything maxxed and never go below 45ish frames....rofl


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7tronic*
> 
> Levesque, absolutely amazing rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of FPS are you getting @ 7680X1600?


With all those consoles ports on the market







every games I play are well over 60 fps.









Metro 2033 and Stalker COP can sometimes dip a bit under 60, but those are the only games not giving me a solid and steady 60 fps (or more).


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Hi guys,

Which would you recommend for portrait surround/eyefinity, Dell U2312HM with bezels removed(9mm bezels and 0.6ms input lag according to tftcentral) or dell U2412M(1920*1200 and I'm guessing ~18mm bezel) ?


----------



## 7tronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Which would you recommend for portrait surround/eyefinity, Dell U2312HM with bezels removed(9mm bezels and 0.6ms input lag according to tftcentral) or dell U2412M(1920*1200 and I'm guessing ~18mm bezel) ?


Nearly went with the 2412's myself but went with the SA950's for the 120Hz. Personally I would go with the 2412M's if you are going potrait-as they are 16:10 you would have wider screens compared to U2312HM's which are 16:9.

If you do decide to de-bezel them, be prepared to do a bit of modding as the PCB & enclosure for same are not fixed to the back of the panel, see thread here.


----------



## Run N. Gun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerokool_3211*
> 
> i have one 6970 and i run 3 23.6" AOC LED's and i can play BF3 everything maxxed and never go below 45ish frames....rofl


Really? That's awesome. What drivers are you running? I was averaging 25-40 fps on Ultra (max AA) on a single 6970 card with some stutter on 64-player Caspian (only during intense battles), until I upgraded drivers (12.6 June-12) and added the second GPU. Now I'm avg 55-60 (with max AA) through pretty much any battle, with everything on Ultra settings. Also now running 6040x1200 and crossfire is smooth as butter.







The new drivers made a world of difference for me.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Run N. Gun*
> 
> Really? That's awesome. What drivers are you running? I was averaging 25-40 fps on Ultra (max AA) on a single 6970 card with some stutter on 64-player Caspian (only during intense battles), until I upgraded drivers (12.6 June-12) and added the second GPU. Now I'm avg 55-60 (with max AA) through pretty much any battle, with everything on Ultra settings. Also now running 6040x1200 and crossfire is smooth as butter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new drivers made a world of difference for me.


You should not be needing max AA although if the cards allow it with respectable frame rate then it ofc does no harm. Even if sitting relatively close then about 4x AA should do the trick. A human with 20/20 vision cant tell the difference between 16x AA and 0x AA on a 23'' 1920x1080 screen at distance of ~75cm or more.

Edit: adding link - http://webvision.med.utah.edu/book/part-viii-gabac-receptors/visual-acuity/ and as the reference is a bit long read then a calculator http://myhometheater.homestead.com/viewingdistancecalculator.html


----------



## zerokool_3211

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Run N. Gun*
> 
> Really? That's awesome. What drivers are you running? I was averaging 25-40 fps on Ultra (max AA) on a single 6970 card with some stutter on 64-player Caspian (only during intense battles), until I upgraded drivers (12.6 June-12) and added the second GPU. Now I'm avg 55-60 (with max AA) through pretty much any battle, with everything on Ultra settings. Also now running 6040x1200 and crossfire is smooth as butter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new drivers made a world of difference for me.


i think that i am on 12.4....running the card @ 960/1450 clocks...will be going to a 7970 soon too....


----------



## CallsignVega

This thread needs a bump.


----------



## Infrabasse

That's truly awesome CallsignVega.









Have you taken pics of the de-bezel process for these extra 2 monitors by any chance?

added you in the 5-6 monitor section


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This thread needs a bump.


that's a very sweet wall paper


----------



## AllGamer

here is a short clip of D3 in Eyefinity 6

5760 x 2160


----------



## Logan801

Does anyone know if these will get me 6 displays working at the same time
One of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121418&Tpk=asus%20eah6870
And Two of these http://www.accellcables.com/products/DisplayPort/DP/dp_dvi_multimonitor.html
I dont want it for gaming just the real estate.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Logan801*
> 
> Does anyone know if these will get me 6 displays working at the same time
> One of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121418&Tpk=asus%20eah6870
> And Two of these http://www.accellcables.com/products/DisplayPort/DP/dp_dvi_multimonitor.html
> I dont want it for gaming just the real estate.


It says in the description:

DisplayPort:
2 x DisplayPort

DVI:
2 x DVI

You want an eyefinity 6 card if you want 6 display outputs today.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sapphire-ATI-Radeon-HD-5870-2GB-Eyefinity-6-/251091540358?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item3a7638d986


----------



## Logan801

What about one that has 2xDVI and 4xDP? Will that do 6 displays out of the box plus active adapters of course.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Logan801*
> 
> What about one that has 2xDVI and 4xDP? Will that do 6 displays out of the box plus active adapters of course.


There isn't a current gen card that has 6 true outputs, in fact there's only the Eyefinity 6 5870 and the 6990 that had 6 outputs. There's a few specialty cards but they're even more expensive than the 5870.


----------



## Logan801

Thanks for all the info. It looks like that option will save me some cash too.


----------



## Infrabasse

If not for gaming why want the eyefinity features?
You could get 2x HD5450 for $55 each and get 6 displays capability for even cheaper.
If you want video over all monitors you can always use VLC to split the videostream over your monitor array.
I don't think there's bezel correction in VLC though, but you could have bezel correction on both eyefinity arrays (1 per monitor row, / videocard)


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> There isn't a current gen card that has 6 true outputs, in fact there's only the Eyefinity 6 5870 and the 6990 that had 6 outputs. There's a few specialty cards but they're even more expensive than the 5870.


Actually, there are three 7870 cards with 6x mDP plus their 6870 flavors about 100 euros lower price if you just want to connect 6 displays, Then there are 5770 and 6770 cards with 5x mDP ports. I have recent thread where I'm mapping currect gen (7xxx) series GFX cards with ability to drive at least 5 dispalys. However, unfortunately the top end cards current available are all max 1200p at either 5 (ASUS 7970 DCUII, Sapphire 7950 FleX) or 6 screens (MSI 7970 Lighting).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1248208/7xxx-series-cards-capable-of-eyefinity-5-today-i-e-at-least-5-outputs - the thread I was talking about.

There is one 7950 card from china thats supposed to come with 6x mDP but for now it remains vaporware as the very limited number of places listing it all are still showing it as "upcoming" status regardless of being announced more than month ago.

Then there are professional cards, but I'm not starting to talk about these. 3000 $ for a card with 6x DP and 4 Gb of vRAM is a bit over the top in my opinion.


----------



## tsm106

Yea, I did rather ignore those because they're rather expensive putting them on an island unto themselves. They're as expensive as 7970s but without the performance. At that price you could get a used 6990. A Cayman E6 for around 200-250 is a decent proposition imo. Heck, I remember when they sold for 180 a year ago lol.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Yea, I did rather ignore those because they're rather expensive putting them on an island unto themselves. They're as expensive as 7970s but without the performance. At that price you could get a used 6990. A Cayman E6 for around 200-250 is a decent proposition imo. Heck, I remember when they sold for 180 a year ago lol.


Yeah, they are kinda overpriced atm as for the same price you can get an reference 7950 around here (~335 to ~370 euros).

What puzzles me really is why dont Asus or MSI use all displayports on their DCUII or Lighting models. Up to two ports, as they currently have for "regular" stuff works with passive adapters which are like ~5$ a piece if you are buying in bulk. The models are anyway non-reference and their price point (~500 euros) is considerably above the reference design price so .. throwing in an DP to DVI,VGA and HDMI would cost the company perhaps 20$, assuming they use single link actives or with passives even less than that. Makes me wonder if the cards specs and display connectors are even decided by engineers or just some inkfinger in the office sends the enlightenment downwards "thou shall do so as in the past this has sold".


----------



## Logan801

The reason I can't get a cheapO couple cards is because it's for my work pc and I only have one pci2.0


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Yeah, they are kinda overpriced atm as for the same price you can get an reference 7950 around here (~335 to ~370 euros).
> What puzzles me really is why dont Asus or MSI use all displayports on their DCUII or Lighting models. Up to two ports, as they currently have for "regular" stuff works with passive adapters which are like ~5$ a piece if you are buying in bulk. The models are anyway non-reference and their price point (~500 euros) is considerably above the reference design price so .. throwing in an DP to DVI,VGA and HDMI would cost the company perhaps 20$, assuming they use single link actives or with passives even less than that. Makes me wonder if the cards specs and display connectors are even decided by engineers or just some inkfinger in the office sends the enlightenment downwards "thou shall do so as in the past this has sold".


Yep. It makes no sense to put E6 feature set on a midrange card. The panels with native DP are as much if not more than the card itself times 6, so why would you durr durr. Makes no sense! And then there's the travesties like the Toxic, 6gb vram and no E6. What is wrong! Makes no sense! lol...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Logan801*
> 
> The reason I can't get a cheapO couple cards is because it's for my work pc and I only have one pci2.0


Thankfully you can find 5870 E6 cards for 200 ish on ebay.


----------



## Carniflex

If you cant buy second hand (as if you are buying stuff for work an ebay bill might be hard to get past bookkeeping) then alternatives are
XFX 6770 eyefinity 5 for approx 120 euros, but only 5 mDP connectors - http://xfxforce.com/en-gb/Products/Graphics-Cards/AMD/AMD-Radeon-HD-6000/AMD-Radeon-HD-6770/HD-677X-Z5FH.aspx
Club3D 6870 eyefinity 6 for approx 260 euros, 6x mDP 2Gb vRM - http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/products/reader.en/product/radeon-hd-6870-eyefinity-6-edition.html

There are also 5770 version of the eyefinity 5 card and 6870 eyefinity 6 models from other companies, although 5770 or 5xxx serties in general are rarely available nowadays in retail and are confined to the second hand market.


----------



## axipher

I can bump a thread too...

Definitely not as epic as Vega's though...


----------



## Logan801

Picked up this one here on the marketplace ($170 not too bad?) he said it came with the 2 original NonActive DP so I guess I need to buy 4 active ones to display 6 DVI monitors.


----------



## 7tronic

Hi all,

I'm having issues with the 12.7 beta drivers, every time I power up/restart I get a balloon warning about the display driver has stopped responding but has recovered, when I go to Reliability Monitor and I get this:

Description
A problem with your video hardware caused Windows to stop working correctly.

Problem signature
Problem Event Name: LiveKernelEvent
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID: 2057

Files that help describe the problem
WD-20120703-1812-01.dmp
sysdata.xml
WERInternalMetadata.xml

View a temporary copy of these files
Warning: If a virus or other security threat caused the problem, opening a copy of the files could harm your computer.

Extra information about the problem
BCCode: 117
BCP1: FFFFFA80075A0010
BCP2: FFFFF880040E9250
BCP3: 0000000000000000
BCP4: 0000000000000000
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 256_1

I have re-installed the drivers twice, after cleaning old drivers manually and still the same issue. Previous driver was 12.6 beta, did not have this problem. I'm posting this here r as I am running 3x1 eyefinity using 7970's in xfire, and think it may be an eyefinity issue. I remember reading something about BCCode 117 somewhere before but can't find same-can anyone help me with this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MoMann

Hey im getting a 7950 and im very new to this AMD stuff. I have just two questions. Can Eyefinity have four screens, like NVIDIA surround where 3 are for gaming, and then one is a accessory display?

EDIT: Yes I can


----------



## lostmybandaide

Hey guys, i'm looking to set up eyefinity on my crossfire 6950. Just wondering if you guys have a recommendation for a cheap triple monitor stand? i have limited desk space fro my monitors.


----------



## Infrabasse

If you're in Europe / the UK Novatech has a nice and pretty affordable solution
http://www.novatech.co.uk/products/monitors/monitoraccessories/nov-mstri2.html.


----------



## flopper

[quote name="7tronic" url="/t/591413/official-ati-amd-eyefinity-club/2230#post_17621303" Previous driver was 12.6 beta, did not have this problem. I'm posting this here r as I am running 3x1 eyefinity using 7970's in xfire, and think it may be an eyefinity issue. I remember reading something about BCCode 117 somewhere before but can't find same-can anyone help me with this?
Thanks in advance.[/quote]

if 12.6 works, and 12.7 dont, I would change back.
and wait until stuff sorts out with newer drivers.
trifire isnt supported with 12.7 but shoulndt affect crossfire.


----------



## 7tronic

Thanks flopper, selecting the windows basic theme seems to sort the issue, so happy days. I can live with no aero & decent fps gains.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7tronic*
> 
> Thanks flopper, selecting the windows basic theme seems to sort the issue, so happy days. I can live with no aero & decent fps gains.


Good.








yea aero is a ***** sometimes.


----------



## Johnny_Utah

Just read back a couple pages to try and find how people are doing with new drivers. Rig is in sig, 3 x 7970's Eyefinity. I am still on the 11.12 drivers...and it's killing me. How are the new 12.6 and beta 12.7's? Anyone running tri/quadfire with no issues?


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny_Utah*
> 
> Just read back a couple pages to try and find how people are doing with new drivers. Rig is in sig, 3 x 7970's Eyefinity. I am still on the 11.12 drivers...and it's killing me. How are the new 12.6 and beta 12.7's? Anyone running tri/quadfire with no issues?


12.6 support trifire.
not 12.7 as far I know.


----------



## Run N. Gun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny_Utah*
> 
> Just read back a couple pages to try and find how people are doing with new drivers. Rig is in sig, 3 x 7970's Eyefinity. I am still on the 11.12 drivers...and it's killing me. How are the new 12.6 and beta 12.7's? Anyone running tri/quadfire with no issues?


According to the guru3d.com site where most people post their experience, the 12.6/12.7 drivers have been great for most multi-GPU systems, running eyefinity, especially with the 79xx cards. I'm running 2x 69xx cards and these drivers are rock-stable for me. I have had zero issues with them so far.


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This thread needs a bump.


This is unbelievably awesome.








How do you effectively de-bezel them? Bezels are the only thing holding me back from eyefinity really.


----------



## Johnny_Utah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Run N. Gun*
> 
> According to the guru3d.com site where most people post their experience, the 12.6/12.7 drivers have been great for most multi-GPU systems, running eyefinity, especially with the 79xx cards. I'm running 2x 69xx cards and these drivers are rock-stable for me. I have had zero issues with them so far.


Thanks RnG. A bit back I tried the 12.6 when they were still beta's. Would you think that the 12.7 betas might be a better install? I guess I could try them both.

Ty again.


----------



## Levesque

3X30'' (3X HP ZR30w) with 4X 7970 Quad-Fire. Playing at 7680X1600.









Hard Reset



Deus Ex HR



Space Marine



FEAR 3



BBC2










L4D2










AVP. That picture is not good because it's a really dark scene, and didn't set-up my tripod# So it was a ''handheld twilight'' shot.










Just Cause 2 and Metro 2033



















And the monster powering all this


----------



## OverSightX

^That is a beast.. My next case will be the STH10 so hopefully mine can compete at some point









Running mine on the 12.7 drivers and all seems to be well. Haven't run benches but BF3 seems to be just fine.


----------



## Logan801

@sapitentia you get used to the bezels as soon as you turn on a game. Lol, but seriously.


----------



## Run N. Gun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny_Utah*
> 
> Thanks RnG. A bit back I tried the 12.6 when they were still beta's. Would you think that the 12.7 betas might be a better install? I guess I could try them both.
> Ty again.


Yes! I tried all of the drivers from 12.4 to now and the latest/greatest (with the CAP) are working wonderfully on every game I throw at it. The 12.7 beta is pretty much the 12.6 official plus a couple tweaks if I remember the release notes correctly. The consensus of the majority of the multi-7970 folks on Guru3d are that the latest drivers are the most stable so far for Crossfire/Tri/Quad-fired systems. Nothing more frustrating to drop all of that cash only to be frustrated by drivers. I think it is worth the effort to give them a try. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## duhjuh

just ordered my 3rd acer so i can ditch the hp bezel king (it seriously has a 3/4 inch bezel the whole way around) and now all three monitors will be running at 75 hz meaning more smoothness in vsync


----------



## wermad

Trying amd this time. Waiting on two 6970s to arrive in the next few days and I'm contemplating a 3rd. Running three Asus VS229H-P ips screens in portrait mode.

Now, I did have a bad experience with drivers a year a go to force me to go to Nvidia. I'm hoping 6970s are mature enough (most likely) that they have no hidden surprises.

This will be my first serious foray into air cooling so I know two cards on air will be hot and noisy running Eyefinty.

Purchased an Accell active displayport adapter (had success with them in my first Eyefinity setup) from ebay. My local frys only had a displayport and not mini.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sapientia*
> 
> This is unbelievably awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you effectively de-bezel them? Bezels are the only thing holding me back from eyefinity really.


Heya, there is a de-bezel procedure in my 3x23" 120 Hz thread.


----------



## AllGamer

which drivers are you guys using?

just trying to get an idea

i was doing fine on 12.6 beta

but after upgrading to 12.6 official, my rig got all screwed up again

last night i just finish re-installing windows clean and most of the games i've been playing

did a backup of the entire system before applying any AMD drivers

so, next time if i have to roll back, i just need to restore from backup


----------



## duhjuh

12.4 does ok a few blips here and there and some def stuttering in batman ac and for whatever reason even with vsync on wow gets screen tears?


----------



## duhjuh

so all of the sudden my presets dont work at all last night and its spotty when they do work ive had this problem with 21.4 as well any idea whats going on? it was only a minor inconvenience before but im playing more and more infinity games
also amd manager(ccc) wont let me use the apply button from time to time im not sure wth is going on


----------



## LostKauz

Im In!

Saphire HD 6950 2GB

3x20" Acer LCD model # G205hv


----------



## LostKauz




----------



## Duski

out of curiosity i will be soon making this venture into this genre with my computer, was curious if anyone is using 560ti Hawks, sli'd to setup an eyefinty.. i'm new to this perspective, so just curious how it should workout!

sorry didnt initially realize i was in ati/amd.. wrong category, just seen from my other club im in for the CM690 that someone had it in their profile...


----------



## duhjuh

its ok ..just leave our turf before you get bricked ..lol jk jk


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duski*
> 
> out of curiosity i will be soon making this venture into this genre with my computer, was curious if anyone is using 560ti Hawks, sli'd to setup an eyefinty.. i'm new to this perspective, so just curious how it should workout!
> sorry didnt initially realize i was in ati/amd.. wrong category, just seen from my other club im in for the CM690 that someone had it in their profile...


Here ya go:

http://www.overclock.net/t/997384/nvidia-surround-club

http://www.overclock.net/t/780396/nvidia-surround-gaming

I've ran mostly Nvidia and have some experience with Surround. First, you need a card with some good amount vram and secondly you need a good amount of horsepower to push three screens. I can tell you if your ti are not the 2gb you will have a huge performance hit on three screens. The 560 ti is a great card and better in sli for a single monitor but three screens will really tax them. If you're serious about Surround, upgrade your cards. I got great performance from three 470s, three 560 ti 448s (these can tri-sli, yours can't







), tri 580s, and quad 480s. The alternative would be to buy a large resolution single monitor like a Catleap (2560x1440). This should be ok with your two 560s ti models. If you must run three screens, consider a couple of highend cards like a couple of 570s or 480s. Keep in mind the power, heat, noise, and component requirements. The sweet spot ihmo is triple sli 470s or 560 ti 448s. What they lack in slightly less vram you can make up with more horsepower. If you have any questions, hit up either club, I've seen a few members running sli 560 ti (albeit 2gb) versions in Surround. I can tell you that some of them wished for a bit more oomph. Good luck and if you ever decide to go with Amd/Ati cards, they follow pretty much the same principle except most high Amd cards can run three screens on a single card (doesn't mean perfomance will be the top most, hence why I ended up upgrading to three cards, and then upgrading my mb for this upgrade, and upgrading psu as well).


----------



## Duski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> its ok ..just leave our turf before you get bricked ..lol jk jk


Lmao, i tend to walk in all turf's! i kind of go by the phrase... I do what i want!







knowledge is how we prevail anyways so you fellas can teach me a thing or two and educate me as well as others!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Here ya go:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/997384/nvidia-surround-club
> http://www.overclock.net/t/780396/nvidia-surround-gaming
> I've ran mostly Nvidia and have some experience with Surround. First, you need a card with some good amount vram and secondly you need a good amount of horsepower to push three screens. I can tell you if your ti are not the 2gb you will have a huge performance hit on three screens. The 560 ti is a great card and better in sli for a single monitor but three screens will really tax them. If you're serious about Surround, upgrade your cards. I got great performance from three 470s, three 560 ti 448s (these can tri-sli, yours can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), tri 580s, and quad 480s. The alternative would be to buy a large resolution single monitor like a Catleap (2560x1440). This should be ok with your two 560s ti models. If you must run three screens, consider a couple of highend cards like a couple of 570s or 480s. Keep in mind the power, heat, noise, and component requirements. The sweet spot ihmo is triple sli 470s or 560 ti 448s. What they lack in slightly less vram you can make up with more horsepower. If you have any questions, hit up either club, I've seen a few members running sli 560 ti (albeit 2gb) versions in Surround. I can tell you that some of them wished for a bit more oomph. Good luck and if you ever decide to go with Amd/Ati cards, they follow pretty much the same principle except most high Amd cards can run three screens on a single card (doesn't mean perfomance will be the top most, hence why I ended up upgrading to three cards, and then upgrading my mb for this upgrade, and upgrading psu as well).


Thank you sir, well i will definitely look into this, i havent gone to far in depth i currenty just run 2 monitors not specifically for a certain setup just a 27in hd monitor and and standard 19in, my 19 in was just the on i had before, dont use it much besides to have websites, youtube or music going on so i can watch it while i game lol... i run both of them off one card and it dont even budge performance, i do realize the more screens i get and more resolution i push i will need more performance, but i will probably give it a shot with my current rig, which is decently beastly atm







shall see, give some time, i just need to get my kids ready for school then i can go back to buying **** for myself


----------



## defcoms

Anyone else running 7970 crossfire/trifire eyefinity getting issues with 12.6/12.7? I have been having lockups where the image will be frozen on the screen and I have to hold power button down to restart system. Also trifire is not working with a few games. Dirt showdown, crysis 2 and a few others are like a slide show with trifire. BF3 and Max Payne 3 performance wise are fine, minus the screen lock-ups. I noticed that the gpu load is low on the games giving low performance. It is almost like the load is split up on the 3 card to what would = 99% load on a single card.

I am running:

3 asus 27 inch monitors 1 dvi, 2 Displayport
Trifire msi reference cards
I7 3960x @ 4.5 ghz have tried at default settings.
Asus rampage iv extreme bios 1101
16 gb corsair quad channel 2133 mhz kit.
H100 cooler.

Running a single card in eyefinty works fine no lockups. Crossfire performance is good in the games I listed. Trifire I get the same lock ups as crossfire but low performance in some games. I have tried each card individually and all work well on eyefinty solo. I have moved around cards and tried each as master. I have clean installed win 7 on every driver set since 12.4!

Now I can create a AFR friendly profile for the games with low performance in trifire. The performance is good like this but some games have flashing textures at random. I dont think the profiles are working in trifire with a lot of the games. Making the AFR profile gpu's are 90-99%.

Anyways thought I would share my disappointment. I have the 3rd card disabled until they sort this out. I have had nothing but problems running the 7970's in crossfire/trifire eyefinity. I am starting to regret going wit these cards.


----------



## To-tall

hey guys trying to figure out what i need cable/adapter wise ive got 3 24 inch asus monitors with 1 D-sub 1DVI-D and 1hdmi. My graphics card has 2 mini display ports 1dual link dvi port and 1 hdmi port any help would be great my brain hurts and its 04:30 am here and i have 3 hours left of my night shift cheers

right so i think i have figured it out, first monitor would be DVI to active mini dp adapter, second monitor will be dvi to mini dp with passive adapter and third will be dvi to dvi that sound ok ?


----------



## TheExile

I posted this in the AMD/ATI forum but was told to come here for more information:

I'm upgrading my computer in a month or so and will likely go with a 7970 CF setup and 3 crossover 27q (Korean imported monitors), I'd like to run these monitors in Eyefinity if it's possible, I also already have an active DP-DVI adapter. I was looking at getting 2 Sapphire vapor x 7970s however noticed it has only (1 DVI-D, 1 DVI-I, HDMI and a DP port) I read some about you having to have all connected through DVI-D for this setup to avoid screen tearing etc? If so does this mean this card will not work and if it doesn't which brand and card would I have to go with?

Do you know if HDMI/DVI to DVI, DP to DVI and DVI to DVI would work for gaming across 3 monitors, although they aren't DVI-D?

Thanks in advance


----------



## TheExile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheExile*
> 
> I posted this in the AMD/ATI forum but was told to come here for more information:
> I'm upgrading my computer in a month or so and will likely go with a 7970 CF setup and 3 crossover 27q (Korean imported monitors), I'd like to run these monitors in Eyefinity if it's possible, I also already have an active DP-DVI adapter. I was looking at getting 2 Sapphire vapor x 7970s however noticed it has only (1 DVI-D, 1 DVI-I, HDMI and a DP port) I read some about you having to have all connected through DVI-D for this setup to avoid screen tearing etc? If so does this mean this card will not work and if it doesn't which brand and card would I have to go with?
> Do you know if HDMI/DVI to DVI, DP to DVI and DVI to DVI would work for gaming across 3 monitors, although they aren't DVI-D?
> Thanks in advance


Edit: This will be a 7680x1440 Eyefinity setup

(Sorry unintentionally double posted)


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *To-tall*
> 
> hey guys trying to figure out what i need cable/adapter wise ive got 3 24 inch asus monitors with 1 D-sub 1DVI-D and 1hdmi. My graphics card has 2 mini display ports 1dual link dvi port and 1 hdmi port any help would be great my brain hurts and its 04:30 am here and i have 3 hours left of my night shift cheers
> right so i think i have figured it out, first monitor would be DVI to active mini dp adapter, second monitor will be dvi to mini dp with passive adapter and third will be dvi to dvi that sound ok ?


nooooooo
dont use passive adapters
use 2 active mini dp adapters to dvi and your dv port..passive adepters generally dont work with eyefinity


----------



## Lazlonius

Can someone recommend a Mini dp to dvi active adapter - I most likely will be going with the twin frozr 7950 as it is the only 79XX series under 10.5 and that is what I need for my case with out breaking out the dremel.

edit: I will also probably want to avoid using the hdmi port as to avoid scalling issues - should I use mini dp to dvi passive (can't I use a passive as I will already have 1 active dongle) or can I do hdmi to dvi cheaper? any recommendation on brands?

Cheaper the better but stuff that works is more important


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazlonius*
> 
> Can someone recommend a Mini dp to dvi active adapter - I most likely will be going with the twin frozr 7950 as it is the only 79XX series under 10.5 and that is what I need for my case with out breaking out the dremel.


I prefer the accel adapters.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazlonius*
> 
> Cheaper the better but stuff that works is more important


Newegg carries a few off brands that works, basically the extras from HIS and from other video card companies

otherwise Accel is your best bet, except for DP to HDMI those are not certified, i have one, and it doesn't work

but the DP to DVI or DP to miniDP they are all good, i'm using 6 of those


----------



## Lazlonius

I will probably go with using 7950 ports 1 DVi 1HDMi and 1 mini dp to DVI active as to save the cost of another adapter which would let me bypass using the HDMI port - Will I have scaling issues because of HDMi? I guess i will find out

My mini DP to DVI active choice is between the two below I am leaning towards the accell but alot of post in this thread recommend the XFX one

http://www.amazon.com/Accell-B087B-006B-DisplayPort-Single-Link-Certified/dp/B004071ZXA
and
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814998050&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10446076&PID=4003003&SID=ynyawxrsk9m9


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazlonius*
> 
> I will probably go with using 7950 ports 1 DVi 1HDMi and 1 mini dp to DVI active as to save the cost of another adapter which would *let me bypass using the HDMI port - Will I have scaling issues because of HDMi? I guess i will find out*
> My mini DP to DVI active choice is between the two below I am leaning towards the accell but alot of post in this thread recommend the XFX one
> http://www.amazon.com/Accell-B087B-006B-DisplayPort-Single-Link-Certified/dp/B004071ZXA
> and
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814998050&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&AID=10446076&PID=4003003&SID=ynyawxrsk9m9


You don't use HDMI, you convert it to DVI and there is no issue. HDMI and the DVI both have the same clock gens anyways, so you set one of them up as the primary and center panel.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

How would two 7850 handle 3 monitors?


----------



## fr0st.

Just bought three u2312hm's, they're in the mail!


----------



## Silveralien81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.*
> 
> Just bought three u2312hm's, they're in the mail!


Good buy.







I have 3 as well and love them.


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silveralien81*
> 
> Good buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 as well and love them.


I'm so excited! Got them for $450 shipped, nice little saving.


----------



## Lazlonius

Newegg has the XFX double D 6950 for $179 plus BF3 & deusX for free and the MSI twin frozr III 7950 for $329 AR and it would cost me $30 for the game.So I am looking at $179 versus $359
I have always been a console gamer but would like to check out eyefinity and especially BF3 but will the 6950 even run BF3 in eyefinity? Do I need the 7950 to be happy or can I get by with a 6950.

Since I was going to purchase BF3 anyways I am really looking at $150 versus $329 for a 20-30% performance hit.
I pretty much just talked myself into the 6950 to educate myself on and see if I am into eyefinity and gaming on a PC while waiting for the 79xx series price to fall. If I am into it maybe I can pick up a 7970 for >$300 or a 7950 >250 on black friday and sell my used 6950 for $125-$150 to someone who wants to CF.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazlonius*
> 
> Newegg has the XFX double D 6950 for $179 plus BF3 & deusX for free and the MSI twin frozr III 7950 for $329 AR and it would cost me $30 for the game.So I am looking at $179 versus $359
> I have always been a console gamer but would like to check out eyefinity and especially BF3 but will the 6950 even run BF3 in eyefinity? Do I need the 7950 to be happy or can I get by with a 6950.
> Since I was going to purchase BF3 anyways I am really looking at $150 versus $329 for a 20-30% performance hit.
> I pretty much just talked myself into the 6950 to educate myself on and see if I am into eyefinity and gaming on a PC while waiting for the 79xx series price to fall. If I am into it maybe I can pick up a 7970 for >$300 or a 7950 >250 on black friday and sell my used 6950 for $125-$150 to someone who wants to CF.


For eyefinity get a HD 7950 and just overclock it. here is a user running a Sapphire HD 7950 950 Mhz overclocked to 1160 Mhz and in his opinion the HD 7950 at those clocks easily was better than HD 6950 CF.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1253670/any-benchmarks-for-single-7970-680s-running-at-5760x1080#post_17572917

Gigabyte HD 7950 OC (900 Mhz) is available for a good price . *USD 309 after a promo code and mail in rebate*. If you want a better card get the Sapphire HD 7950 950 Mhz edition. The MSI twin Frozr cooler is not as good as the Gigabyte windforce 3x or Sapphire dual x. Its not a good option for very high overclocking.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125414
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102991


----------



## Lazlonius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> For eyefinity get a HD 7950 and just overclock it. here is a user running a Sapphire HD 7950 950 Mhz overclocked to 1160 Mhz and in his opinion the HD 7950 at those clocks easily was better than HD 6950 CF.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1253670/any-benchmarks-for-single-7970-680s-running-at-5760x1080#post_17572917
> Gigabyte HD 7950 OC (900 Mhz) is available for a good price . *USD 309 after a promo code and mail in rebate*. If you want a better card get the Sapphire HD 7950 950 Mhz edition. The MSI twin Frozr cooler is not as good as the Gigabyte windforce 3x or Sapphire dual x. Its not a good option for very high overclocking.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125414
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102991


I can only fit cards less than 10.5 in my case a CM Scout Storm - the only 79xx card less than 10.5 is the twin fozr.
I went with the 6950 as I was going to purchase BF3 no matter what so I am basically getting this card for $147 (seems like a great deal). I would hate to spend $350 on a card and then never really use it.
I realize my settings will suffer in eyefinty but it will allow me to get my feet wet and see if I want go bigger without having to wait for card prices to fall.
I assume with the gtx660, the 7990 coming out and the holidays around the corner card prices should fall and I might be able to get 7970 at a much better price near Christmas but I will also need to pick up a more accommodating case and probably a new PS (since I will have to rebuild) I have been eyeing the Seasonic modulars. I hope I should be able to get $130 on the sell of a slightly used 6950 if I do realize that is path I want to go down.
Thanks for all your advice


----------



## Lazlonius

Can I become a member


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazlonius*
> 
> I can only fit cards less than 10.5 in my case a CM Scout Storm - the only 79xx card less than 10.5 is the twin fozr.
> I went with the 6950 as I was going to purchase BF3 no matter what so I am basically getting this card for $147 (seems like a great deal). I would hate to spend $350 on a card and then never really use it.
> I realize my settings will suffer in eyefinty but it will allow me to get my feet wet and see if I want go bigger without having to wait for card prices to fall.
> I assume with the gtx660, the 7990 coming out and the holidays around the corner card prices should fall and I might be able to get 7970 at a much better price near Christmas but I will also need to pick up a more accommodating case and probably a new PS (since I will have to rebuild) I have been eyeing the Seasonic modulars. I hope I should be able to get $130 on the sell of a slightly used 6950 if I do realize that is path I want to go down.
> Thanks for all your advice


fit? you were taken down because a card didnt fit? *THIS IS OCN ! BUST OUT THAT DREMEL AND MAKE IT FIT!*


----------



## Likespikes69

I've got 3x Asus 24" VW246H. 3x 6950's. Let me in =D


----------



## takealready

Count me in.

I just moved into our new place and I haven't gotten a desk yet for my eyefinity setup (so I'm using the boxes







).

All three 17" monitors are powered by an HD 6850 (link to GPU)



The Muscle


edit: You'll have to excuses the quality of my crappy Blackberry 8530. The image was taken on high settings 1600x1200







yeah really high setting blackberry...


----------



## krazyatom

hey guys
Does amd 6000 series support eyefinity 2.0? mixed resolution like 7000 series?


----------



## the grinch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> hey guys
> Does amd 6000 series support eyefinity 2.0? mixed resolution like 7000 series?


No mixed resolutions for my 6870's. When I first got my second monitor it was a different res and I had to run both screens at the lower of the two resolutions until I got the second screen in to match the new one.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krazyatom*
> 
> hey guys
> Does amd 6000 series support eyefinity 2.0? mixed resolution like 7000 series?


I wasn't even aware 7000 series can do that... how does that work?


----------



## duhjuh

it will move to the lesser resolution and might even force you to play windowed


----------



## the grinch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> it will move to the lesser resolution and might even force you to play windowed


I had to change overscan to fill the whole higher res screen with the smaller resolution. Other than that everything was fine. Games all played at full screen no problem. But about a week later I got the second new one for a matched pair and it didn't matter anymore. Gave the old one to my daughter.

Just to be clear this is for Eyefinity. If you are just running them in an extended desktop you can have mixed resolutions.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> How would two 7850 handle 3 monitors?


It should do fine, assuming you are willing to tweak visuals a bit manually. For a start drag AA a bit down and then tweak the details until you get decent frame-rate. Depends ofc on what resolution are these screen, there can be significant difference between 1920x1080 three screens and 2560x1440 three screens in the amount of pixels the card will need to push.

I'm running 5x 1920x1080 off a overclocked 6770 card and it can do around 30 fps at low to medium settings even on things like Crysis 1 and Metro 2033, Games on Unreal 3 and Source engines run quite smooth as well as these are usually not as taxing.


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> It should do fine, assuming you are willing to tweak visuals a bit manually. For a start drag AA a bit down and then tweak the details until you get decent frame-rate. Depends ofc on what resolution are these screen, there can be significant difference between 1920x1080 three screens and 2560x1440 three screens in the amount of pixels the card will need to push.
> I'm running 5x 1920x1080 off a overclocked 6770 card and it can do around 30 fps at low to medium settings even on things like Crysis 1 and Metro 2033, Games on Unreal 3 and Source engines run quite smooth as well as these are usually not as taxing.


true it can handle it
BUT
you wont be happy with it i think
i have the 6870 on eyfinity and when push comes to shove i just need more memory


----------



## the grinch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> i have the 6870 on eyfinity and when push comes to shove i just need more memory


I have two running 3840x1080 and performance is not what I would expect. I am of the thought the issue is lack of memory and not the GPU's or drivers. Well ok, some of it is the drivers. lol! But I think if the cards were 2GB cards I would be much better off.


----------



## duhjuh

personally im currently funding 2 7950s as they will be just what i need


----------



## Lazy Bear

How in the hell are you running FIVE MONITORS off of a 6770, Carnifex? You would not even run Metro at low and get 30FPS with ONE of those cards at 1920x1080, let alone on 9600x1080 or 5400x1920.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> How in the hell are you running FIVE MONITORS off of a 6770, Carnifex? You would not even run Metro at low and get 30FPS with ONE of those cards at 1920x1080, let alone on 9600x1080 or 5400x1920.


I ran 5 on a 5770, not for games though...


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> How in the hell are you running FIVE MONITORS off of a 6770, Carnifex? You would not even run Metro at low and get 30FPS with ONE of those cards at 1920x1080, let alone on 9600x1080 or 5400x1920.



It aint as pretty as pretty as with medium, but with DX 9 mode it pulls off 25 .. 30 fps just fine at 5400x1920 with a single overclocked 6770 (950/1425 MHz), low quality in there.

This is the card - http://xfxforce.com/en-gb/Products/Graphics-Cards/AMD/AMD-Radeon-HD-6000/AMD-Radeon-HD-6770/HD-677X-Z5FH.aspx - a Eyefinity 5 version, as you can see so it can connect 5 screens. I have it under water as the stock cooler is not strong enough for any significant OC.

Don't get me wrong, the card is way too weak for that reso and especially if you throw some tessellation at it as well it just chokes although the main chokepoint for it at that reso is ofc only 1 GB of vRAM.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Wow.

Mind = blown.


----------



## Carniflex

Well TBH the thing with Metro is that if I put the game into DX 11 mode then even at low settings I get something in the order of 3 to 5 fps. So your skepticism is quite justified I should have been more clear that I was meaning DX 9 mode in Metro which is a lot less taxing. Crysis I dont remember, I think it was capable of getting around 20..25 fps even in DX 11 mode at low (which still looks pretty decent in my opinion) although I did not play it that far. And, ofc, Crysis is not atm anymore the latest and most graphically intense game.

Edit: Crysis Warhead screenshot, all mainstream (i.e., medium) settings, FPS reasonably playable (~25 I would say)


----------



## Milestailsprowe

5 monitors off of a 6770 on medium. I'm on two 559ti's till I get the 7850 and can only medium to high most games.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> 5 monitors off of a 6770 on medium. I'm on two 559ti's till I get the 7850 and can only medium to high most games.


I do remove any AA as well where possible manually in addition to low to medium settings. Older games, for example Source engine run even on high in some sections. Stuff like TF2, Portal, however, Portal 2 was a bit low fps though occasionally. But as I said, the card is clearly too weak for such resolution. At 3 screens it was sort of passable but at 5 screens I'm hitting the vRAM wall way too often even when manually tweaking settings. Should get 7870 in couple of weeks, it will be quite an upgrade from 6770, I hope.


----------



## fr0st.

Count me in










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.*
> 
> Count me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


welcome to the club, but i believe you have to actually take a real life picture of your rig setup (monitors) instead of just a screen shot


----------



## Lazy Bear

What AllGamer said.


----------



## fr0st.

I know but my camera is broken ;(

My phone was charging last night but maybe I'll do it when I get home.


----------



## Infrabasse

We much prefer pictures but when one doesn't have a camera, a screenshot will do if your name's on it somewhere. A thumbnail of a screenshot won't cut it though.
I caught up with the requests but fr0st. you'll have to try harder.


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> We much prefer pictures but when one doesn't have a camera, a screenshot will do if your name's on it somewhere. A thumbnail of a screenshot won't cut it though.
> I caught up with the requests but fr0st. you'll have to try harder.


I actually forgot about this thread ^^;










And that screenshot I posted has me logged into OCN on it, if that satisfies.


----------



## Infrabasse

Hadn't noticed the screenshot was fullsize.
I'll add you in but I'm sure you can do better than that tiny pic


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> Hadn't noticed the screenshot was fullsize.
> I'll add you in but I'm sure you can do better than that tiny pic


It's not my fault, G+ resized it









I'll grab the camera tomorrow, I promise!


----------



## 7tronic

Anyone here running Skyrim Dawnguard DLC in eyefinity? Does it play nice with Widescreen fixer or similar? Thanks.


----------



## fr0st.

More pictures!

Experimenting with portrait, I love it but going to need to get a stand to be able to take off bezels and still have them supported.









Current set up with some rotating wallpaper goodness.


----------



## Infrabasse

Thanks


----------



## Lazlonius

Speaking of Stands what do people recommend
Basically I see 2 available The XFX tristand $350-400 and the Planar 997 $250


----------



## Infrabasse

Novatech has a really cheap alternative.
XFX is nice but it is extremely deep


----------



## fr0st.

What exactly do you mean by extremely deep? Drawing please? :3

Also Aavara make a good stand apparently. Same stand as Proluma but they just rebranded and knocked the price down; that's what I hear anyways.


----------



## Infrabasse

Looks at reviews and videos, this thing is massive, also, the usb hub and stereo jack plugs are going straight out the back which add to the depth.
I'll have to take new pictures of my desk since I installed it, but to give you an idea, I have an IKEA Galant desk in a window opening. I think the desk is 60cm deep, could be more, the stand sticks out the back quite a bit, USB/audio connectors touch the window ledge and I have barely 2 cm to spare to fit my 29cm deep Razer Goliathus Extended Speed Edition.


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> Looks at reviews and videos, this thing is massive, also, the usb hub and stereo jack plugs are going straight out the back which add to the depth.
> I'll have to take new pictures of my desk since I installed it, but to give you an idea, I have an IKEA Galant desk in a window opening. I think the desk is 60cm deep, could be more, the stand sticks out the back quite a bit, USB/audio connectors touch the window ledge and I have barely 2 cm to spare to fit my 29cm deep Razer Goliathus Extended Speed Edition.


Ah, that's what you mean. My desk is about 65cm deep but in the middle (because it's L shaped) it's like 100cm deep so the stand would fit fine.

Still, a little pricey for me in Australia. The XFX stand is like $450 and the Aavara stand is like $250.


----------



## AllGamer

hmm... portrait mode is great only if you do it with 5 monitors on Eyefinity 5 setup

with only 3 monitor you lose a lot of wide area contents in games
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.*
> 
> More pictures!
> Experimenting with portrait, I love it but going to need to get a stand to be able to take off bezels and still have them supported.


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> hmm... portrait mode is great only if you do it with 5 monitors on Eyefinity 5 setup
> with only 3 monitor you lose a lot of wide area contents in games


It's pretty much 16:9 (about 16.5:9) which I actually prefer, some games I play just can't take 5760x1080.


----------



## kraytdizzle

Hello everyone, I just recently received my VisionTek 7970 Reference card, and am having some trouble getting my setup working with 3 monitors/Eyefinity.

I can get it working fine when I use DVI and HDMI on two monitors. But when I add in a third via the MiniDisplayPort, I get black screen, seemingly hardware disconnection/driver failure issues whenever I try to go into my games.

I've tried with just MDP to DVI and didn't seem to have issues, I also tried MDP to DVI and DVI over two monitors, and MDP to DVI and HDMI over two monitors and got the same issue to occur.

Really trying to figure this out as I'm excited to have my 3 displays up and running and to experience Eyefinity.

I've tried 12.4, 12.6, 12.8, and 12.7b drivers along with two reformats and reinstalls of Windows 7 Pro x64.


----------



## 7tronic

Hi kraytdizzle, IIRC you can run up to 2 DVI monitors on a single card without adapters, but when you use HDMI it disables the lower card, so you're correct in using the MiniDisplay port adapter.

If a Mini Displayport ==> DVI came with the card it should be fine.

I had a similar issue with my setup before where CCC was only detecting two monitors, I can't remember exactly what I did, but think I resolved it by playing about with the CCC settings under 'desktop management' and 'Common display tasks', as well as tweaking the Windows 'Multiple displays' settings; Go to Control Panel > Appearance and Personalization > Display > Screen Resolution for same.

Might be worth a try..


----------



## kraytdizzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7tronic*
> 
> Hi kraytdizzle, IIRC you can run up to 2 DVI monitors on a single card without adapters, but when you use HDMI it disables the lower card, so you're correct in using the MiniDisplay port adapter.
> If a Mini Displayport ==> DVI came with the card it should be fine.
> I had a similar issue with my setup before where CCC was only detecting two monitors, I can't remember exactly what I did, but think I resolved it by playing about with the CCC settings under 'desktop management' and 'Common display tasks', as well as tweaking the Windows 'Multiple displays' settings; Go to Control Panel > Appearance and Personalization > Display > Screen Resolution for same.
> Might be worth a try..


My card didn't come with a MDP to DVI adapter. Just running a single 7970 for this.

I tried some Startech and an Accell adapter, currently using the Accell, or attempting to.

The computer has no issues detecting all three displays, I can get that set up no problem. I haven't tried actually switching to Eyefinity yet, just 3 extended.

The issue is, whenever the MDP adapter is in play and I try to run a game where the gfx card gets a workout, the screen acts as if there are hardware/resolution changes and keeps showing a black screen while that happens, as well as lowering clock speeds to idle until everything catches up and the game shows back up. Then after a second or two it repeats.

If I just run two monitors without the MDP adapter in play I don't have any issues whatsoever, aside from being mad that I am not using 3 monitors.


----------



## AllGamer

kraytdizzle what connectors are available on all 3 monitors?

here's the drop down

if your monitors have DP, it's best to use DP from Card to DP on monitors

if the monitors only have DVI ports then you will need 1 DP to DVI adapter for each port

completely and totally ignore HDMI, it causes more problem and you gain no better quality than a DVI or DP can provide.
also the fact most HDMI ports are shared with a DVI port, so you can't even use the HDMI port when both DVI ports are already in use.

so according to this, you only have 3 usable ports (DVI+mDP+mDP)







from http://www.visiontek.com/7000-series/hd-7970.html

that means the HDMI is definitely sharing the same output chip as DVI, which might explain why you were having all those issues.

so, you'll need 2x mDP to DVI adapters
you already got 1 mDP, which means you just need an extra mDP then you can plug all 3 monitors as DVI+mDP+mDP and setup Eyefinity 3

use either 12.6 official (stable) or 12.7 beta (better performance)


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kraytdizzle*
> 
> The computer has no issues detecting all three displays, I can get that set up no problem. I haven't tried actually switching to Eyefinity yet, just 3 extended.
> The issue is, whenever the MDP adapter is in play and I try to run a game where the gfx card gets a workout, the screen acts as if there are hardware/resolution changes and keeps showing a black screen while that happens, as well as lowering clock speeds to idle until everything catches up and the game shows back up. Then after a second or two it repeats.
> If I just run two monitors without the MDP adapter in play I don't have any issues whatsoever, aside from being mad that I am not using 3 monitors.


what you discovered is kind of expected.

for games or any 3D enable App to actually work, you need to setup Eyefinity 3 with the Catalyst Software

then that crazy video thing should go away.

but you still need to setup the connection properly using mDP+mDP+DVI

you can't use the HDMI else you lose a screen after going into 3D mode


----------



## kraytdizzle

I'm a little confused here.

So just enabling eyefinity should fix all of this?

What happens if I want a game to just run on one monitor but still have all three monitors active?

I tried having MDP -> DVI and MDP -> DVI for running two monitors and had the same issues, but you guys are saying it is expected when using MDP adapters as it is looking for Eyefinity?

Also, will having an HDMI -> DVI converter thrown into the mix make a difference?

Say using:

DVI -> monitor
HDMI -> DVI -> monitor
MDP -> DVI -> monitor

Then enabling eyefinity.

Edited to add:

I'm using 3 ASUS VH236H monitors. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236059
@1920x1080 resolution on all 3 monitors

VGA
HDMI
DVI

Connectivity

Input Video Compatibility - Analog RGB, Digital
Connectors - D-Sub, DVI, HDMI
D-Sub - 1
DVI - 1
HDMI - 1
DisplayPort - No


----------



## SkateZilla

I Run:
Mini Display Port -> DVI via Active Converter -> Right Screen
Native DVI -> DVI -> Center Screen
HDMI -> DVI via HDMI to DVI Converted -> Left Screen

You can program a Hot key to turn Eyefinity on/off.

Eyefinity sets all the displays up as a Single Display Surface.

I just Leave it on, as All my Games Run Eyefinity, I only turn it off when I watch Movies on HBOGo/MAXGo as full screening their flash players dont center on one screen but stretch across the non DisplayPort screens.


----------



## 7tronic

Even when crossfire, you still have to connect all monitors to one 7970. If its a validated dongle it should be fine as well. All Gamer is right about the HDMI- its pointless.

When you say you haven't tried actually switching to Eyefinity, and are just using extended desktop, chances are only the middle scree will display-and the other two will remain black, as the the game will only be displaying 1920 x 1080 or what ever res. your screens are.

Can you post your screen types and resolutions?

Assuming that all three monitors have DVI, is it possible to connect them like this:

7970 Mini Displayport --> Displayport adapter --> DVI cable --> monitor

7970 DVI --> DVI cable --> monitor

7970 DVI --> DVI cable --> monitor?

Then go into Catalyst control centre and go to 'Create Eyefinity display group' under the 'AMD Eyefinity multi-display' Tab on the left, and follow the set up wizzard.

BTW what game are you running, and does it support Eyefinity natively?


----------



## kraytdizzle

I edited my other post, but just for reference, here are my monitor specs:

I'm using 3 ASUS VH236H monitors. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236059
@1920x1080 resolution on all 3 monitors

VGA
HDMI
DVI

Connectivity

Input Video Compatibility - Analog RGB, Digital
Connectors - D-Sub, DVI, HDMI
D-Sub - 1
DVI - 1
HDMI - 1
DisplayPort - No

The games I've tried have been Darksiders II and Starcraft II for my testing.


----------



## 7tronic

Just noticed that BTW Darksiders II and Starcraft II don't support eyefinity natively, are you using a fix like widescreen fixer or flawless widescreen?

Best thing to do is give a look here and install a game you have on the amd list that definitely works to test your setup after you configure it.

Some good guides here on overclockers and the AMD guide here.


----------



## Run N. Gun

I think you're going to have to use that DisplayPort instead of the HDMI. Like someone else mentioned the issue only presents itself when you connect the third monitor, because it will require you to use the DisplayPort. Try it and see if that solves your problem, I know it solved my issue back when I was first setting it all up.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> I just Leave it on, as All my Games Run Eyefinity, I only turn it off when I watch Movies on HBOGo/MAXGo as full screening their flash players dont center on one screen but stretch across the non DisplayPort screens.


you can use Hydravision to setup an area of the screen specific per application


----------



## kraytdizzle

The issue has actually presented itself when I used two DP connections, one DP and one DVI connection, one DP and one HDMI connection, and then all 3 monitor configurations I could try at the time.

I'm really hoping just enabling Eyefinity will work, will Eyefinity also work in 2 monitor mode right now? I won't another adapter to test without the HDMI connection for another day.

My thoughts on how I'll play Darksiders II, Starcraft II and the non-eyefinity games in Eyefinity mode perplex me. Or as I just noticed would Hydravision be the answer to that problem?


----------



## AllGamer

i've not yet tried Darksiders II, so don't know what to expect

but I can say for sure Starcraft II, had some Bugs that were fixed both by Blizzard and by recent AMD drivers after 12.6 and 12.7 beta

before the latest updates to both the game and drivers, it was crashing like hell for me as well

after the fixes, now i can run Starcraft II on all screen on Eyefinity 6

However Starcraft II only works in Windows mode, if you enable Full screen, it drops back to 1920x1080 as that is the max resolution SC2 officially supports when running at Full Screen

so in Windows mode there's no crossfire, it only runs on my main card

on Full Screen crossfire works, but it's over kill as 1920x1080 is like a drop in the bucket for 7970 cards

it'd be nice if we can make use of Crossfire even on Windows mode for games


----------



## kraytdizzle

How silly of me to not think of windowed mode in the game.

I'm only running one card anyway, so it not working in Crossfire isn't really a problem for me at the moment.

You have officially made me less productive at work in my anticipation of getting this working when I get home tonight.


----------



## kraytdizzle

I tried making an eyefinity group with the monitor setup:

DVI
HDMI
MPD -> DVI

That is all I have available to me until tomorrow.

With Firefox open, I had the monitors all black out and some windows reposition to the main monitor on occassion.

I tried to run DiRT Showdown and the monitors reset so often I caught glimpses of the desktop every 10 sec or so and had to Alt+F4 the game just to get the computer to respond again, though I could hear the sound going on as it normally would.

I also tried to install Hydravision (I couldn't find it in my CCC).

Whenever the computer boots or I try to run the Hydravision wizard, I get the error that there is no ATI driver loaded. I know I ran the 12.7b installer.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> hmm... portrait mode is great only if you do it with 5 monitors on Eyefinity 5 setup
> with only 3 monitor you lose a lot of wide area contents in games


You know. 3x 16:9 screens in portrait are just one large 16:10 screen







Before I went for a 5x1 Portrait I used 3x1 Portrait and 2x auxiliary screens.


The bonus is that even games that are coded in a sloppy way tend to run fine as 16:10 aspect ratio is supported almost always. 3240x1920 resolution. There are some more issues with 5x1 portrait as its not as common and even some pretty modern games tend to overlook that possibility. For example, Tribes:Acend where your HUD gets all broken on 5x1 portrait (5400x1920) - so I have to run it on 3x1 portrait mode if I want to have an HUD.

Edit: dunno about draksider, have heard bad things about it related how its utterly console port so I'm steering clear of that one for now, however, issue with StarCraft II is that its intended to be the same esports thingy as the original was so they have locked the aspect ratio in place. It plays fine on eyefinity, its just that you dont see any more than you do on a regular HD screen, stuff is just a bit larger so there is really not a lot of point in assembling eyefinity array for that game. For competitive play I think smaller screen is even better on that game as you have easier time keeping eye on stuff.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kraytdizzle*
> 
> I also tried to install Hydravision (I couldn't find it in my CCC).
> Whenever the computer boots or I try to run the Hydravision wizard, I get the error that there is no ATI driver loaded. I know I ran the 12.7b installer.


wait until your extra adapter arrives

Hydravision is not installed by default with CCC
it's an optional App

it's great if you run multi monitors, then you can assign specific apps to always load up on a specific section of your screen/monitor

if it's complaining that the ATI drivers are not loaded, then probably there was an error during the driver installation, try installing the drivers again, try 12.6 if necessary, since those are stable, 12.7 just perform slightly faster than 12.6, otherwise both drivers are nearly the same.


----------



## AllGamer

On a side topic...

I'm contemplating into downgrading my Eyefinity 6 setup, to an Eyefinity 4 and make the most out of the DP ports and go all the way up to 4096x2160 resolution per screen
HD7000 series cards are able to run 4096x2160 on each DP port

so i could either do:
16384 x 2160 super wide field of view
or
8640 x 4096 to get some really tall view, great for web pages and forums, and other document / drawing editing functions, not so sure how good it'll be for gaming.

either of the above config will be a huge gain over my current 5760 x 2160
also the PRO on going with 4 huge LED screen setup is that I'll be able to remove the 6 monitor stand that I'm currently using, which is slowly getting annoying, as sometimes if i hit or move any single screen accidentally, i need to re-adjust all 6 monitors again, and it's really hard to align them all 6 properly, without any cracks sipping light through from the back.

I'll be open to any monitor suggestions.

I'm currently shopping for 4096x2160 capable monitors









Unfortunately the highest only things available locally around town are:

Samsung S27A850D, 27" LED, 2560x1440, 5ms, $850
HP ZR2740W, 27" LED, 2560x1440, 7ms, $750

ignoring the price, the resolution is no where close to what i was hoping for.

2560x1440 is more in the realm of DVI, it's no were close to the DP resolutions.

--- Update ---

LMAO!







after looking at this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4K_resolution
and some other references for existing monitors capable of 4096x2160
I think I'd rather buy a few cars, or buy a house than get one of those screens


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after looking at this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4K_resolution
> and some other references for existing monitors capable of 4096x2160
> I think I'd rather buy a few cars, or buy a house than get one of those screens


I was about to point that out. 4k screens are not really out yet so whats available will cost arm n leg and are basically high level professional stuff. Besides whats out atm does not run DP 1.2 so your would need several cables to run em anyway.

If you have money to spend then go for 5x 2560x1440 Koreans in portrait







7200x2560 resolution


----------



## kraytdizzle

Just got my second MDP -> DVI adapter in.

Uninstalled the drivers, installed the full 12.6 driver package.

Setup Eyefinity.

Have the setup as

MDP -> DVI
DVI
MDP -> DVI

I started up DiRT Showdown and it was windowed on the middle screen, started going through the menus setting up my driver, which I haven't been able to do before, thought everything was going well.

Then all the screens go black, hear the hardware disconnected sound, screens come back with the desktop rearranged and most apps back to the main display, this repeats until I force close DiRT Showdown.

Then everything runs normally on the desktop.

What is causing this and why can't I just have a stable setup while in a game?

Right now thinking about returning the card and going for nVidia, I only seem to have problems when the MDP is involved.


----------



## thestache

Whats the consensus on surround vs eyefinity at the moment?

Thinking a HD 7970 GHZ xfire set-up is a better idea than GTX 680 4GB SLI to replace my GTX 690 for 3880x1920P surround. Cheaper and the DP ports should solve my screen tearing issue also yes? Since GTX 680 SLI only has DVI-D and DVI-I ports available for surround and the tearing on my GTX 690 is pretty bad. Also the HD 7970 overclocks a lot better than the GTX 680 and I'll be running them udner water so I'll be able to take advanage of it.

How are the eyefinity drivers in their latest form? Any common bugs? I can't watch flash videos on my surround set-up. They flash green really quickly and makes browsing unplesent.

Games I'll be playing are just Planetside 2 and BF3 at the moment.

HIS HD 7970 X is really appealing but lack of waterblock compatability is a bummer.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> Whats the consensus on surround vs eyefinity at the moment?
> Thinking a HD 7970 GHZ xfire set-up is a better idea than GTX 680 4GB SLI to replace my GTX 690 for 3880x1920P surround. Cheaper and the DP ports should solve my screen tearing issue also yes? Since GTX 680 SLI only has DVI-D and DVI-I ports available for surround and the tearing on my GTX 690 is pretty bad. Also the HD 7970 overclocks a lot better than the GTX 680 and I'll be running them udner water so I'll be able to take advanage of it.
> How are the eyefinity drivers in their latest form? Any common bugs? I can't watch flash videos on my surround set-up. They flash green really quickly and makes browsing unplesent.
> Games I'll be playing are just Planetside 2 and BF3 at the moment.
> HIS HD 7970 X is really appealing but lack of waterblock compatability is a bummer.


I cant comment on any CF issues, if any, with the last gen AMD cards and Eyefinity as I'm not running CF atm. The 6770 + 5770 combo I was previously using for 5x1 portrait eyefinity did not have major issues (although I was running all my displays through displayports).

Currently, I think, AMD is still ahead as far as Eyefinity implementation goes, as it supports higher number of displays while nVidia is limited to 3 + auxiliary screen atm. nVidia is no longer THAT bad though, you can drive already 3 screen surround off a single 6xx card and should have extra connection for 4th auxiliary screen as well. The 12.8 drivers are working rock solid for me atm, Single Club3D 7870 Eyefinity 6 card (6x mDP) driving a 5x1 portrait eyefinity (5400x1920) and still have my previous card in as well (XFX 6770 Eyefinity 5). With some playing around have even managed to create two separate Eyefinity setups on different cards without running into any issue drivers wise (2x landscape eyefinity with displays on top of each other on 6770 + 2x portrait eyefinity with displays side by side on 7870 at work, where I have only 4 screens atm).

Btw, it sure looks nice at the back of my PC tho with 11 mDP staring back at me











When number crunching with BOINC then both cards can be used without any issues. So I think, overall the 12.8 drivers are pretty solid. At least for me. Have not used surround myself so cant comment from personal experience in that regard. I personally would go with AMD for now tough, especially if you are running a specific card or low enough displays to use only displayports, which I think, is in general the most trouble free way of doing Eyefinity. A lot lower probability of having to deal with screen tearing that way in my experience.


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sexparty*
> 
> Whats the consensus on surround vs eyefinity at the moment?
> Thinking a HD 7970 GHZ xfire set-up is a better idea than GTX 680 4GB SLI to replace my GTX 690 for 3880x1920P surround. Cheaper and the DP ports should solve my screen tearing issue also yes? Since GTX 680 SLI only has DVI-D and DVI-I ports available for surround and the tearing on my GTX 690 is pretty bad. Also the HD 7970 overclocks a lot better than the GTX 680 and I'll be running them udner water so I'll be able to take advanage of it.
> How are the eyefinity drivers in their latest form? Any common bugs? I can't watch flash videos on my surround set-up. They flash green really quickly and makes browsing unplesent.
> Games I'll be playing are just Planetside 2 and BF3 at the moment.
> HIS HD 7970 X is really appealing but lack of waterblock compatability is a bummer.


if you plan to go H2O then get REFERENCE version of HD7970 (any brand), else you'll have a hard time finding water blocks for them.

7970 stock can be upgraded to use the official 1000 Mhz BIOS release, and you can still OC way more over that on AIR, so that means on H2O you can go even further, just make sure to keep the video RAM chilled.

Eyefinity+crossfire is best with 12.6 WHQL or 12.7 beta drivers
12.8 is buggy (known confirmed bug with Flash Player in FireFox, and some other minor artifacts issues in games)


----------



## AllGamer

Did you check and make sure you have enough PSU power to run the card?

when the video card lacks power, it could cause what you are seeing as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kraytdizzle*
> 
> Just got my second MDP -> DVI adapter in.
> Uninstalled the drivers, installed the full 12.6 driver package.
> Setup Eyefinity.
> Have the setup as
> MDP -> DVI
> DVI
> MDP -> DVI
> I started up DiRT Showdown and it was windowed on the middle screen, started going through the menus setting up my driver, which I haven't been able to do before, thought everything was going well.
> Then all the screens go black, hear the hardware disconnected sound, screens come back with the desktop rearranged and most apps back to the main display, this repeats until I force close DiRT Showdown.
> Then everything runs normally on the desktop.
> What is causing this and why can't I just have a stable setup while in a game?
> Right now thinking about returning the card and going for nVidia, I only seem to have problems when the MDP is involved.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> if you plan to go H2O then get REFERENCE version of HD7970 (any brand), else you'll have a hard time finding water blocks for them.
> 7970 stock can be upgraded to use the official 1000 Mhz BIOS release, and you can still OC way more over that on AIR, so that means on H2O you can go even further, just make sure to keep the video RAM chilled.
> Eyefinity+crossfire is best with 12.6 WHQL or 12.7 beta drivers
> 12.8 is buggy (known confirmed bug with Flash Player in FireFox, and some other minor artifacts issues in games)


I would have to argue, that if he wants to do Eyefinity then going for reference cards is not that good idea, as reference cards have ******ed output connections configuration. As the displayport 1.2 hubs nor monitors STILL do not exist the reference card is limited to max 4 screens out of which only 2 can be on the displayport connections as opposed to the offerings from MSI and Asus which can do up to 6 screen eyefinity and have 4x displayports allowing one to do a setup where screen tearing is lower probability. Unfortunately there is no 79xx card in existence with 6x displayports. Highest currently released such card is 7870 eyefinity 6 from three companies.

While full blocks look nice equally good results can be achieved by the use of universal GPU core blocks and 120 or 140 mm fan (which can be low rpm) for putting some air over the RAM and voltage chips.


----------



## AllGamer

I've not experienced any video tearing when using all 6 ports (2 DVI + 4 DP)

the only time I've seen tearing is when I used monitor of different sizes, but when all 6 monitors are of the same model & size, they work without any issues


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> I've not experienced any video tearing when using all 6 ports (2 DVI + 4 DP)
> 
> the only time I've seen tearing is when I used monitor of different sizes, but when all 6 monitors are of the same model & size, they work without any issues


I get screen tear when using different connectors (DP + DVI).


----------



## Carniflex

I have also encountered screen tearing occasionally, but only when using mixed output connectors. In my particular case I have managed to get rid of it when I make all GFX cards run at 100% speed as it seems to happen to me only when the card(s) drop into lower power state. So I either run something that uses GPU in the background when i get screen tearing or just fire up BOINC if I'm working and not running simulations myself at that time. Anyway - in general - screen tearing is not THAT regular occurrence for me, but when it happens its highly noticeable and irritating. I get it sometimes at work where I'm usinf mDP to VGA active adapters for 2 screens and just mDP connections for 2 other screens. It happened a lot more often back when I was running crossfire.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> I have also encountered screen tearing occasionally, but only when using mixed output connectors. In my particular case I have managed to get rid of it when I make all GFX cards run at 100% speed as it seems to happen to me only when the card(s) drop into lower power state. So I either run something that uses GPU in the background when i get screen tearing or just fire up BOINC if I'm working and not running simulations myself at that time. Anyway - in general - screen tearing is not THAT regular occurrence for me, but when it happens its highly noticeable and irritating. I get it sometimes at work where I'm usinf mDP to VGA active adapters for 2 screens and just mDP connections for 2 other screens. It happened a lot more often back when I was running crossfire.


Thinking MSI Lightning HD 7970 Crossfire is the best choice for me. Vega has his Quad Crossfire with EK waterblock for sale so can pick up two of them for cheap and run all three monitors off display port. This will eliminate my screen tearing and work much better than GTX 680 SLI and using a mixmatch of DVI-D and DVI-I won't it?

Just need confirmation that crossfire eyefinity works well without noticable micro stutter and I think I'll go for it.

MSI Lightning HD 7970s aren't GHZ editions are they? But can they still be flashed to the new BIOS with the boost function or is there no point since the LN2 bios on the lightnings is pretty great already?


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Ok I got my 7870 today. I'm trying to set up a eyefinity setup. I have 2 mini display ports, a hdmi and a dvi port. I have 1 monitor on dvi and the other two on Display port to dvi.

The control center detects the monitor but wont let me extend to that monitor.

What am I doing wrong? Doesnt the 7000 series allow for 3-4 displays on one card?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Ok I got my 7870 today. I'm trying to set up a eyefinity setup. I have 2 mini display ports, a hdmi and a dvi port. I have 1 monitor on dvi and the other two on Display port to dvi.
> The control center detects the monitor but wont let me extend to that monitor.
> What am I doing wrong? Doesnt the 7000 series allow for 3-4 displays on one card?


Are the adapters you are using active ? The cards do support up to maximum 6 displays (or up to 4 in reference design), however the cards have only two reference clock generators for the legacy connections (DVI, VGA, HDMI) so you can have maximum two of these connected simultaneously - active adabter circumenvents that limitation by having its own reference clock generator for a legacy connector (DisplayPort does not need reference clock and thats why its free of such limitation, if you use active adapter in it).


----------



## thestache

Finally got my crossfire MSI Lightning HD 7970s and I've never had this many problems... Since I last had AMD cards.

First if I open MSI Afterburner my computer lags horribly on the desktop. Click something then it happens a few seconds later. No idea how its mannaging to do that. Can't even have it open, everything happens with a massive delay lags and CPU usage is low.

Second I'm getting horrible 3D performance. Tearing, stuttering and just all over horrible lag in BF3. FPS says above 60 but its playing like it's 20. CPU is going crazy in the performance graph

Neither of my Lightnings can overclock more than +50 mhz on the core or the game just locks up and crashes even if I increase the voltage to 1200mv or above with the power target at +20.

Detecting the displays and getting them set-up in eyefinity was quick and great but everything after that has been awful.

Tried cards on the unlocked LN2 BIOS nothing changes and I have all three of my monitors connected via display port. Using 12.8 WHQL drivers, the latest 12.8 Cap 3 and Afterburner 2.24.

Any help from anyone even small would be really great. I'm rather upset. Think I have faulty cards or atleast one faulty card? I'm going to try rolling back a Afterburner version then after that rolling back a driver I guess.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Finally got my crossfire MSI Lightning HD 7970s and I've never had this many problems... Since I last had AMD cards.
> 
> First if I open MSI Afterburner my computer lags horribly on the desktop. Click something then it happens a few seconds later. No idea how its mannaging to do that. Can't even have it open, everything happens with a massive delay lags and CPU usage is low.
> 
> Second I'm getting horrible 3D performance. Tearing, stuttering and just all over horrible lag in BF3. FPS says above 60 but its playing like it's 20. CPU is going crazy in the performance graph
> 
> Neither of my Lightnings can overclock more than +50 mhz on the core or the game just locks up and crashes even if I increase the voltage to 1200mv or above with the power target at +20.
> 
> Detecting the displays and getting them set-up in eyefinity was quick and great but everything after that has been awful.
> 
> Tried cards on the unlocked LN2 BIOS nothing changes and I have all three of my monitors connected via display port. Using 12.8 WHQL drivers, the latest 12.8 Cap 3 and Afterburner 2.24.
> 
> Any help from anyone even small would be really great. I'm rather upset. Think I have faulty cards or atleast one faulty card? I'm going to try rolling back a Afterburner version then after that rolling back a driver I guess.


Have you tried doing a complete driver sweep and reinstall a fresh download of the drivers?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Finally got my crossfire MSI Lightning HD 7970s and I've never had this many problems... Since I last had AMD cards.
> First if I open MSI Afterburner my computer lags horribly on the desktop. Click something then it happens a few seconds later. No idea how its mannaging to do that. Can't even have it open, everything happens with a massive delay lags and CPU usage is low.
> Second I'm getting horrible 3D performance. Tearing, stuttering and just all over horrible lag in BF3. FPS says above 60 but its playing like it's 20. CPU is going crazy in the performance graph
> Neither of my Lightnings can overclock more than +50 mhz on the core or the game just locks up and crashes even if I increase the voltage to 1200mv or above with the power target at +20.
> Detecting the displays and getting them set-up in eyefinity was quick and great but everything after that has been awful.
> Tried cards on the unlocked LN2 BIOS nothing changes and I have all three of my monitors connected via display port. Using 12.8 WHQL drivers, the latest 12.8 Cap 3 and Afterburner 2.24.
> Any help from anyone even small would be really great. I'm rather upset. Think I have faulty cards or atleast one faulty card? I'm going to try rolling back a Afterburner version then after that rolling back a driver I guess.


That sounds like the GFX card would be trying to run a split screen game between two cards, I had similar issues when I was running 2x 6770, this happened when I had half the displays connected to one card and half to the other card (no crossfire at that time) and I dropped a game window so that half of it was on the screens connected to the first card and half of it on the screens connected to the second card. However, thats not possible under your usage pattern bcos as far as I understand you have all displays connected to the one card and arranged into a eyefinity group.

That sounds like some kind of software conflict. Have you checked that the cards are running at full speed, not at some lover power state when you put load into them ? If not then I would suspect the driver profiles - these can mess up things pretty bad in my experience if some snippets remain between installs and uninstalles of drivers. In one particularly troublesome case even driver sweeper did not help me in that regard and I had to remove some crap from registry manually. I got my stuff again functional but something is still a bit messed up, as soon as I apply any kind of custom profile my PC crashes


----------



## the grinch

It's probably been said many times around here, but the biggest issue I have run into with crossfire is overheating. Even if the GPU temps show good, and I see you water cool, often the lower card cooks the ram modules on the top card and causes crashes of varying sorts.

Back when I had a pair of 4870's I bought them in late summer and had all kinds of issues, went through everything I could think of and they still crashed. As soon as it got cold outside they ran fine and on through the entire winter without a single problem. As soon as spring hit they started crashing again.

With my current 6870's I had to buy a slot cooler and position it sideways blowing between the two cards to clear out the heat from the bottom card so it wouldn't toast the top card. They work fine since I did that. You would think the 230mm side fan on my HAF blowing on them would prevent that, but it doesn't.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Have you tried doing a complete driver sweep and reinstall a fresh download of the drivers?


After 8 hours of driver sweeper sweeps, ccleaner registery cleans, un-installing the drivers and re-installing a single card and the connecting the crossfire bridge... One finally worked very well in BF3 and now the second also seems to be working. I can now change the power limit on the second card in CCC and have it save but I'm getting terrible screen tearing still and neither card can overclock to save it's life.

Also when I turn AA on the screen lags really badly. FPS is still high in the 80s but it plays like 20FPS. No AA works well though. So I'm super confused about that.

Now that I have them kind of working I'm going to try afterburner again but we will see what happens.

And yes I have all display port cables connected to the first card.

Temps are at 50-60deg. The backplates are too hot to touch, first and second card. Never had issues with my GTX 690 though so I'm confused asbout that one. It ran alot hotter than this.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Have you tried doing a complete driver sweep and reinstall a fresh download of the drivers?
> 
> 
> 
> After 8 hours of driver sweeper sweeps, ccleaner registery cleans, un-installing the drivers and re-installing a single card and the connecting the crossfire bridge... One finally worked very well in BF3 and now the second also seems to be working. I can now change the power limit on the second card in CCC and have it save but I'm getting terrible screen tearing still and neither card can overclock to save it's life.
> 
> Also when I turn AA on the screen lags really badly. FPS is still high in the 80s but it plays like 20FPS. No AA works well though. So I'm super confused about that.
> 
> Now that I have them kind of working I'm going to try afterburner again but we will see what happens.
> 
> And yes I have all display port cables connected to the first card.
> 
> Temps are at 50-60deg. The backplates are too hot to touch, first and second card. Never had issues with my GTX 690 though so I'm confused asbout that one. It ran alot hotter than this.
Click to expand...

Use GPU-z as it can access more temperature sensors. It sounds like you might have a component over-heating, possible a single memory chip, or maybe even VRM's.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Use GPU-z as it can access more temperature sensors. It sounds like you might have a component over-heating, possible a single memory chip, or maybe even VRM's.


Temps were fine. Not sure what was causing it...

Swapped the lightnings for a Powercolor Devil 13 HD 7990 and it has been much better. Shame it's overclocking limits are 1125mhz and 1575mhz in afterburner. Might need to try another program to overclock it higher because it hasn't skipped a beat and is performing very well comapred to the lightnings. They were irratic and horrible.

Have awful screen tearing on all screens now instead of just the middle one but performance is better than the lightnings.

How on earth do I kill the screen tearing? Have two display ports and one DVI-D connected to the card now.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> Temps were fine. Not sure what was causing it...
> Swapped the lightnings for a Powercolor Devil 13 HD 7990 and it has been much better. Shame it's overclocking limits are 1125mhz and 1575mhz in afterburner. Might need to try another program to overclock it higher because it hasn't skipped a beat and is performing very well comapred to the lightnings. They were irratic and horrible.
> Have awful screen tearing on all screens now instead of just the middle one but performance is better than the lightnings.
> How on earth do I kill the screen tearing? Have two display ports and one DVI-D connected to the card now.


The best way (obviously) is to use all displayports but failing that have been helped in this regard in the past by making a custom CCC profile forcing both cards to run at their max frequency (overriding lower power states by changing their target frequency and volts to these of the max power state. Alternative way is to put some kind of load on both cards, Boinc with something capable of using GPU's for example when web browsing n stuff.

Sapphire TriXX has been able to go above the CCC limits for me in the past.


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> The best way (obviously) is to use all displayports but failing that have been helped in this regard in the past by making a custom CCC profile forcing both cards to run at their max frequency (overriding lower power states by changing their target frequency and volts to these of the max power state. Alternative way is to put some kind of load on both cards, Boinc with something capable of using GPU's for example when web browsing n stuff.
> Sapphire TriXX has been able to go above the CCC limits for me in the past.


I have no idea what you mean?

As for the all display port, I had that and it still existed, not as bad as this but it will still very much there. I don't think there is a fix for this.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestache*
> 
> I have no idea what you mean?
> As for the all display port, I had that and it still existed, not as bad as this but it will still very much there. I don't think there is a fix for this.


I mean, that if one has 2 cards crossfired then screen tearing, in my experience, tends to occur when one of the cards drops its clock into "idle" state while the other one does not. The 7990, as far as I understand is still a "crossfired" card although I'm not familiar in practice with dual GPU cards and dont know how it's arranged in the drivers. It was kind of long shot from my side anyway as I don't consider myself an expert on crossfire as I have only used 5770 + 6770 CF in combination of 3 and 5 screen eyefinity - not the most stable mix of stuff I must admit so my experience might contain some glitches which are not that common. Later on I flashed my 5770 into a 6770 which is not officially supported activity either. What helped, in my case, against screen tearing (I used 2x VGA displays at work with active display port to VGA adapters) was to make both cards always run at 850 MHz, even when idle. For that purpose I wrote a custom CCC profile where I changed the lower power states to these of the max allowed so the cards were always running at 1.2 V and 850 MHz regardless of load. Later on when my CCC profile got corrupt during the driver change and I had to do manual registry hacks to even be able to get into the windows without crashing I stopped using CCC profiles and just installed BOINC with projects that can use AMD GPU's and fired it up when at work, so the GPU's were always under some load and were not clocking down to "idle".

I dont think there is a fix for that either, there have been some workaround reported, like the one I suggested (A custom CCC profile or some other way of making sure card(s) always run at max frequency) but I have also seen reports that that does not help so it might not work for everyone.


----------



## AllGamer

here's a little Eyefinity 6 eye candy from Torchlight 2


----------



## thestache

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> I mean, that if one has 2 cards crossfired then screen tearing, in my experience, tends to occur when one of the cards drops its clock into "idle" state while the other one does not. The 7990, as far as I understand is still a "crossfired" card although I'm not familiar in practice with dual GPU cards and dont know how it's arranged in the drivers. It was kind of long shot from my side anyway as I don't consider myself an expert on crossfire as I have only used 5770 + 6770 CF in combination of 3 and 5 screen eyefinity - not the most stable mix of stuff I must admit so my experience might contain some glitches which are not that common. Later on I flashed my 5770 into a 6770 which is not officially supported activity either. What helped, in my case, against screen tearing (I used 2x VGA displays at work with active display port to VGA adapters) was to make both cards always run at 850 MHz, even when idle. For that purpose I wrote a custom CCC profile where I changed the lower power states to these of the max allowed so the cards were always running at 1.2 V and 850 MHz regardless of load. Later on when my CCC profile got corrupt during the driver change and I had to do manual registry hacks to even be able to get into the windows without crashing I stopped using CCC profiles and just installed BOINC with projects that can use AMD GPU's and fired it up when at work, so the GPU's were always under some load and were not clocking down to "idle".
> I dont think there is a fix for that either, there have been some workaround reported, like the one I suggested (A custom CCC profile or some other way of making sure card(s) always run at max frequency) but I have also seen reports that that does not help so it might not work for everyone.


I appreciate the brain storming and ideas.

The Lightnings would have been perfect, I mean the screen tearing was really dissapointing but didn't effect gameplay. The Devil 13 is unplayable though.

Just trying to decide what to go for instead until next gen. Lightnings again because there was something wrong with mine not overclocking and afterburner not working or GTX 680 4GB SLI. GTX 690 had screen tearing but not this bad so I'd assume GTX 680 SLI would be slightly less.


----------



## iCrap

Anybody know if borderlands 2 works correctly in eyefinity?


----------



## AllGamer

Torchlight 2 comparison Normal vs Surround View vs Eyefinity 6

1920 x 1080 Normal


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














5760 x 1080 Eyefinity 3 (Surround View)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














5760 x 2080 Eyefinity 6


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## 7tronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Anybody know if borderlands 2 works correctly in eyefinity?


According to WSGF yes, apart from a few broken menus. HUD and in game supposedly works well. Loading it up now, then time to figure what drivers are best etc. will post how I get on later.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Anybody know if borderlands 2 works correctly in eyefinity?


You didn't read my post a couple of pages ago about that?









Yes, Borderlands 2 is working pretty well with Eyefinity OOTB. Hud is all on the center screen, and everything is working fine for me at 7680X1600. Smooth like butter. Not a single crash/bug/freeze/BSOD after around 25 hours of playing.









Same thing with Torchlight 2.









I'm surprised how well those 2 new titles are working with Eyefinity OOTB.


----------



## 7tronic

Runs amazingly well for me as well, I updated drivers to 12.8 & cap3. Averaging 85 fps, so its silky smooth. Impressed so far, all I need now is the bloody time to play it.









These are re-sized to 55 before I uploaded, but you get the idea, the FOV is set to the max at 110.


----------



## Samurai707

Hey everyone, I was just wondering if there's a way besides disabling eyefinity to get my main display to play a game on and then have the other two (side monitors on the 3x1) to just display the desktop?
It's basically just for League of Legends and Guild Wars 2 (for now).


----------



## Bradey

you might be able to scale the resolution down to 1920x1200 (what ever it is) and it will display the same on all 3.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Hey everyone, I was just wondering if there's a way besides disabling eyefinity to get my main display to play a game on and then have the other two (side monitors on the 3x1) to just display the desktop?
> It's basically just for League of Legends and Guild Wars 2 (for now).


Sure there is. Its a windowed mode, most games support it. I'm not familiar with these two games but some games even support borderless windows, which means basically that it looks like fullscreen and just windows thinks its window (plus alt+tabbing is a bit faster than from true fullscreen)


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Sure there is. Its a windowed mode, most games support it. I'm not familiar with these two games but some games even support borderless windows, which means basically that it looks like fullscreen and just windows thinks its window (plus alt+tabbing is a bit faster than from true fullscreen)


Wow, can't believe I didn't think of that!
+rep Carni, thanks so much!


----------



## 7tronic

Anyone getting Dishonored? Looks incredible, but I can't see any mention of eyefinity support for it.

I can't wait to get this, but will hold off until there is a fix to get it going if its not supported out of the box, thanks.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Why does the game look like this? Any way of fixing it?


----------



## AllGamer

that appears to be Deux EX

it works fine for me on Eyefinity 6
5760 x 2160
without any distortion

maybe try adjusting your resolution for 5760 x 1080 and set POV (FOV) to 80 instead of 90 or 100+ as allowed in BF3 and Borderland 2

I kind of knew that will happen with most games on "Surround View" as nVidia people calls it

it always makes the side looks like a fish eye view

that's the reason i preferred to get Eyefinity 6 instead of Eyefinity 3 to avoid that vision weirdness


----------



## Jeff007245

SYSTEM: AMD Dragon X
Case: Lian-li Armorsuit PC-50R (Dragon Platform)
MB: Asus Crosshair V Formula/Thunderbolt
CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1100t 3.3 Ghz
Cooler: Corsair H80 (Aerocool Shark Red Devil Edition)
RAM: Mushkin Redline 4GB x 4 DDR3 2133
GPU: XFX Radeon 7970 Ghz Edition x (Asus Matrix 7970)
Display: Samsung S27A950D x 3 (Eyefinity HD3D)
PSU: XFX ProSeries 1000W Platinum
SSD -Samsung 830 256GB
HDD - WD Red 1TB x 2 Raid 5


----------



## Samurai707

So in eyefinity portrait with normal LED (meaning non-IPS) monitors, there is no way getting around one of the screens (depending on normal or flipped) being extremely dark when you are a desks length away?


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> that appears to be Deux EX
> it works fine for me on Eyefinity 6
> 5760 x 2160
> without any distortion
> maybe try adjusting your resolution for 5760 x 1080 and set POV (FOV) to 80 instead of 90 or 100+ as allowed in BF3 and Borderland 2
> I kind of knew that will happen with most games on "Surround View" as nVidia people calls it
> it always makes the side looks like a fish eye view
> that's the reason i preferred to get Eyefinity 6 instead of Eyefinity 3 to avoid that vision weirdness


No. the fame looks REALLY ZOOMED in.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeff007245*
> 
> SYSTEM: AMD Dragon X
> Case: Lian-li Armorsuit PC-50R (Dragon Platform)
> MB: Asus Crosshair V Formula/Thunderbolt
> CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1100t 3.3 Ghz
> Cooler: Corsair H80 (Aerocool Shark Red Devil Edition)
> RAM: Mushkin Redline 4GB x 4 DDR3 2133
> GPU: XFX Radeon 7970 Ghz Edition x (Asus Matrix 7970)
> Display: Samsung S27A950D x 3 (Eyefinity HD3D)
> PSU: XFX ProSeries 1000W Platinum
> SSD -Samsung 830 256GB
> HDD - WD Red 1TB x 2 Raid 5


Nice build man, just added you to the club








Quick question, how is it you have raid 5 with 2x 1TB drives ?


----------



## Samurai707

Been a busy week, so don't mind the dirty desk (and my soccer shorts are on my 24/7 [email protected] rig so the LED isn't keeping me up at night haha)!



Still would like to know everyone's experience with Portrait as well... (Running flipped so my left screen is extremely dark). Is it really just not worth it unless you have IPS monitors?

Edit: Also, is there specific drivers that work best for Eyefinity? I've noticed when I'm using chrome that I'll get some tearing when moving the window around and such...


----------



## b0z0

I'm going with 3 27" asus monitors next month. I'm curious what mount would support 3 27" screens. I've looked and seen some going for $90 but some people stated it doesn't support triple 27" like it claims.


----------



## Samurai707

Check the weight limits on the mount, and then think about how long a mount would have to be if you're going to go landscape. It's gotta be pretty big...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> that appears to be Deux EX
> 
> it works fine for me on Eyefinity 6
> 5760 x 2160
> without any distortion
> 
> maybe try adjusting your resolution for 5760 x 1080 and set POV (FOV) to 80 instead of 90 or 100+ as allowed in BF3 and Borderland 2
> 
> I kind of knew that will happen with most games on "Surround View" as nVidia people calls it
> 
> it always makes the side looks like a fish eye view
> 
> that's the reason i preferred to get Eyefinity 6 instead of Eyefinity 3 to avoid that vision weirdness


It's just the difference between single screen FOV and multi screen FOV. You obviously need to change it for multi screens, since your actual POV has changed, so to must you adjust the FOV.


----------



## Smoothopr8tor07

Hello. I'm trying to get eyefinity set up. I'm using 3 Acer monitors. I'm having an issue, catalyst control center and windows sees my 3 monitors but at one point I got a "Displayport Link Failure" message and pretty much the entire time I've been trying to fix this I either get the desktop on 2 screens and the 3rd is blank or no image on any of the screens. I have 2 7870's by XFX in crossfire. I'm so frustrated I could cry( I won't)

I'm using an XFX miniDisplayport to single link dvi adapter. What's going wrong?? Please Help


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smoothopr8tor07*
> 
> I'm using an XFX miniDisplayport to single link dvi adapter. What's going wrong?? Please Help


did you check if it's an Active Adapter or just a plain passive adapter?

you need Active adapters (Eyefinity certified) for all 3 screens to work

more details here http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/721931


----------



## jbmayes2000

If you were to crossfire 2 of these, how would you hook up 3 monitors for eyefinity?

Do all connectors have to go to just one of the video cards?

I'd like to use all display ports, is that possible?

Thanks!


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbmayes2000*
> 
> 
> If you were to crossfire 2 of these, how would you hook up 3 monitors for eyefinity?
> Do all connectors have to go to just one of the video cards?
> I'd like to use all display ports, is that possible?
> Thanks!


Everything goes through the primary card. Active Display Adapters


----------



## AllGamer

just updated my avatar with my latest eye candy featuring MechWarrior Online

click for full size at imageshack


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> just updated my avatar with my latest eye candy featuring MechWarrior Online
> click for full size at imageshack


Quite impressive setup







Seems rather fitting for MechWarrior game.


----------



## wrod7

Count me in fellas.










The Cable management didn't come out exactly how I wanted it since I was in a rush. I'll finish it this weekend










done










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Before










Testing










EasymountLCD.com





































more pics here: http://imgur.com/a/JIAQv


----------



## AllGamer

nice and clean









i liked it !

i try and try, but it's in vain to keep my desk clean

it always ends up with load of stuff after 15 min each time i clean my desk









so i figured it's futile for me to keep cleaning my desk


----------



## axipher

I'm hoping you adjusted your bezel compensation from within CCC since you posted those pics. A very nice setup though


----------



## wrod7

Thank you.

I did try the bezel compensation but I am not a fan of it







I don't like the idea of losing pixels within the bezel especially for fps games. I will probably just create 2 eyefinity presets and bind them


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrod7*
> 
> Count me in fellas.


I'm gonna need some specs to add you in


----------



## tking

How can I be added to this club


----------



## wrod7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> I'm gonna need some specs to add you in


Sapphaire 6950 2GB Crossfire x2

x3 ASUS 24" LED VE248H


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrod7*
> 
> Sapphaire 6950 2GB Crossfire x2
> x3 ASUS 24" LED VE248H


Thanks








Really clean looking desk btw


----------



## Tropic55

wrod7,

Where can I find that desk,
If you made it, Darn good job.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrod7*
> 
> Count me in fellas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cable management didn't come out exactly how I wanted it since I was in a rush. I'll finish it this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EasymountLCD.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics here: http://imgur.com/a/JIAQv


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tropic55*
> 
> wrod7,
> Where can I find that desk,
> If you made it, Darn good job.


Looks like an IKEA Galant


----------



## wrod7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> Looks like an IKEA Galant


Thats right! And if you do buy this, make sure to buy the cable management Accessory







. I need to go pick one up but ikea is to dorn far from my place :|

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20195596/


----------



## wrod7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really clean looking desk btw


Thanks! I am going to steal your sig.


----------



## Tropic55

Thanks!
There's an Ikea right up the road from me.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrod7*
> 
> Thats right! And if you do buy this, make sure to buy the cable management Accessory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I need to go pick one up but ikea is to dorn far from my place :|
> http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20195596/


WOW here in ireland this cable management part 201.955.96 is 18€ vs your $5. Thanks IKEA !!


----------



## tking

x2 hd-6950s crossfire
x3Acer S231HLbid 23"
sign me up


----------



## di inferi

Any of you all on Windows 8?

Have you found a way to run a grid placement or workaround for the "metro" UI? When running bezel correction specifically I have tiles in my bezels... tiles in my bezels... lmao.

Also, anyone found a way to disable the "apps" from maximizing across every bloody screen connected to the GPU?

Or has everyone pretty much said screw it and went back to the start menu? lol.


----------



## AllGamer

no plans, and no point to upgrade to Win8, unless there's a game that will not run without it.

Win7 support for both hardware & software is more stable.

Win8 is most likely going to flop, like WinME and WinBOB, and WinVista did in the past

I think of Win7 as the improved WinXP, when it comes to stability and support


----------



## Ltholt25

Hiya everyone, recently I came into money and have decided to scrap my crossfire 6870s for a 7970 and two more monitors for a eyefinity setup. The problem though, is how I'm going to go about doing this. The two monitors I'm purchasing have HDMI ports, as does my current monitor. What I'm thinking of doing is using the DVI to HDMI converter that comes with the card, and then attaching a 6ft HDMI cable from the converter to one monitor. From there I would run a DVI to HDMI 6ft cable to the second monitor. And finally I would run a 10ft Displayport to DVI cable to the final monitor. I would use a display port to HDMI but they dont have a ten footer at Memory Express's online store. So, would this work, yes, no, if so, why not?


----------



## wrod7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ltholt25*
> 
> Hiya everyone, recently I came into money and have decided to scrap my crossfire 6870s for a 7970 and two more monitors for a eyefinity setup. The problem though, is how I'm going to go about doing this. The two monitors I'm purchasing have HDMI ports, as does my current monitor. What I'm thinking of doing is using the DVI to HDMI converter that comes with the card, and then attaching a 6ft HDMI cable from the converter to one monitor. From there I would run a DVI to HDMI 6ft cable to the second monitor. And finally I would run a 10ft Displayport to DVI cable to the final monitor. I would use a display port to HDMI but they dont have a ten footer at Memory Express's online store. So, would this work, yes, no, if so, why not?


You can only use HDMI on all 3 monitors?

You need an active display port in order for eyefinity to work. I am not sure if there is an active display port to HDMI.

Need something Like this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814999030


----------



## di inferi

Anyone know how to get more than 3 tiles vertically in Win8?



It is driving me nuts; wasted acres of real estate here.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Anyone know how to get more than 3 tiles vertically in Win8?
> 
> It is driving me nuts; wasted acres of real estate here.


put more tiles in that area. Windows just auto formats that.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Anyone know how to get more than 3 tiles vertically in Win8?
> 
> 
> 
> It is driving me nuts; wasted acres of real estate here.


What resolution are you running?


----------



## dartuil

Hello here we are on the eyefinity club sooo :
I own 3 diferents monitors my question is can i use them in a strange eyefinity mode?
http://www.lg.com/fr/moniteurs/lg-W1943SB-PF/reviews
http://www.benq.com/product/monitor/G922HDL/specifications
http://www.benq.com/product/monitor/rl2240h/specifications
the 22" in HDMI , 19 benq in DVI-I and the LG i dont know what to do with it, how to plug it?
My card have DVI I and DVI D , two mini DP and HDMI








THanks for help








the 22 will be in the middle the others around


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> What resolution are you running?


6080x1080 (bezel correction); does the same thing at 5760x1080, at least for me.

I have tried changing the registry files under hkeyuser\software\.....immersiveshell\grid; layout_available, maxheight, row etc. modified data to anything above 3.

It just resets to 3 after reboot, start up etc. Either Windows or CCC is writing to registry, so anything I do there is null.

I am on 12.11; I have also had problems with bezel correction not saving after the first correction (say I set it at 6200x1080, but I modify it again to try and get closer to 6080, it won't save and will either remain at 5760x1080 or some ridiculous value, 6336x1080 I believe is what it was giving me on Win7).


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> What resolution are you running?
> 
> 
> 
> 6080x1080 (bezel correction); does the same thing at 5760x1080, at least for me.
> 
> I have tried changing the registry files under hkeyuser\software\.....immersiveshell\grid; layout_available, maxheight, row etc. modified data to anything above 3.
> 
> It just resets to 3 after reboot, start up etc. Either Windows or CCC is writing to registry, so anything I do there is null.
> 
> I am on 12.11; I have also had problems with bezel correction not saving after the first correction (say I set it at 6200x1080, but I modify it again to try and get closer to 6080, it won't save and will either remain at 5760x1080 or some ridiculous value, 6336x1080 I believe is what it was giving me on Win7).
Click to expand...

I'll look around tonight on my install and see if I can figure out who to change it. My guess is there might be done sort of tile size option somewhere.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'll look around tonight on my install and see if I can figure out who to change it. My guess is there might be done sort of tile size option somewhere.


Like one of the guys mentioned, its suppose to be auto-configured; you just drag and drop tiles into place and they're sorted automatically.
But that isn't working on Eyefinity; and I see no Windows options to control the layout besides what it is in the registry.

Let me know if you find anything. I have tried everything I can think of; and Windows' menus aren't really any help there.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> Hello here we are on the eyefinity club sooo :
> I own 3 diferents monitors my question is can i use them in a strange eyefinity mode?
> http://www.lg.com/fr/moniteurs/lg-W1943SB-PF/reviews
> http://www.benq.com/product/monitor/G922HDL/specifications
> http://www.benq.com/product/monitor/rl2240h/specifications
> the 22" in HDMI , 19 benq in DVI-I and the LG i dont know what to do with it, how to plug it?
> My card have DVI I and DVI D , two mini DP and HDMI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THanks for help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 22 will be in the middle the others around


no one?


----------



## Samurai707

so you have a 22 and two 19s?
It will work fine in Eyefinity, but in games it will look distorted. (I don't know if there is a way to fix it, but I'm not the most knowledgeable person in Eyefinity matters really!)


----------



## KyadCK

Got 3 for ya.

#1: 3x Dell U2212HM powered by 2x 6970s
http://imageshack.us/a/img39/4776/img20121021223237.jpg

#2: 3x LG Flatron E2242 powered by 2x 6870s. (on left)
#3: Laptop + HP 2311gt + LG Flatron E2250T powered by a FirePro M5950 (on right)
http://imageshack.us/a/img843/7350/img20121021223256.jpg


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Got 3 for ya.
> 
> #1: 3x Dell U2212HM powered by 2x 6970s
> http://imageshack.us/a/img39/4776/img20121021223237.jpg
> 
> #2: 3x LG Flatron E2242 powered by 2x 6870s. (on left)
> #3: Laptop + HP 2311gt + LG Flatron E2250T powered by a FirePro M5950 (on right)
> http://imageshack.us/a/img843/7350/img20121021223256.jpg


Why would you buy those crappy Dell Panels...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Got 3 for ya.
> 
> #1: 3x Dell U2212HM powered by 2x 6970s
> http://imageshack.us/a/img39/4776/img20121021223237.jpg
> 
> #2: 3x LG Flatron E2242 powered by 2x 6870s. (on left)
> 
> #3: Laptop + HP 2311gt + LG Flatron E2250T powered by a FirePro M5950 (on right)
> http://imageshack.us/a/img843/7350/img20121021223256.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you buy those crappy Dell Panels...
Click to expand...

Eh, they were cheap.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Got 3 for ya.
> 
> #1: 3x Dell U2212HM powered by 2x 6970s
> http://imageshack.us/a/img39/4776/img20121021223237.jpg
> 
> #2: 3x LG Flatron E2242 powered by 2x 6870s. (on left)
> 
> #3: Laptop + HP 2311gt + LG Flatron E2250T powered by a FirePro M5950 (on right)
> http://imageshack.us/a/img843/7350/img20121021223256.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you buy those crappy Dell Panels...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, they were cheap.
Click to expand...

*Inexpensive


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Why would you buy those crappy Dell Panels...
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, they were cheap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Inexpensive
Click to expand...

Doesn't roll off the tongue as well.

Anyway, I've already made a few jaws drop when they walk into a computer room with one computer playing Minecraft (laptop), Crysis2 (main rig) and BlackMesa (backup) all in eyefinity. I have a few family members who game, and the looks on their faces were awesome. Perfect for LANs.


----------



## Master__Shake

does this count??


----------



## takealready

is their a way to have windows you open automatically snap to your screen grid?

I'm getting tired of having to do it manually every time.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *takealready*
> 
> is their a way to have windows you open automatically snap to your screen grid?
> I'm getting tired of having to do it manually every time.


I don't use a screen grid, I stay in extended mode all the time. I can fullscreen or half screen whatever window to whatever monitor. I use a catalyst keyboard shortcuts to toggle into my eyefinity preset when I wanna game in eyefinity and another shortcut to toggle out of it when I'm done.
Leads to a lot less headaches on the desktop (hidden icons/windows ,etc behind the bezels, having to fullscreen to grids...)
As for my wallpaper I just wrap it by one monitor width on x so that even having the central monitor as primary the wallpaper still starts on the left screen


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *takealready*
> 
> is their a way to have windows you open automatically snap to your screen grid?
> 
> I'm getting tired of having to do it manually every time.


If you want to use screen snap features and stay in Eyefinity mode, look at HydraVision.


----------



## takealready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> If you want to use screen snap features and stay in Eyefinity mode, look at HydraVision.


That's what I'm using now. I like it (though I love ultramon which I can't get to work with my eyefinity setup), but it's not as good as ultramon.

Prior to having eyefinity, I used ultramon for my desktop needs and SoftTH for gaming needs. The combo worked fine.

Now I'm using eyefinity for desktop stuff and gaming it's starting to get annoying to have to manually snap the windows to a screen.


----------



## Raptorpowa

can i join?


----------



## nanofurry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thread now has a new owner. Me. I'll be more active than the previous OP was.*
> 
> After the Success of the ATI informational thread, and the EyeFinity review thread, now would be the best time to start the Official ATI EyeFinity Club to add to the list of clubs in the ATI essential sticky!
> 
> I've seen lots of members with eyefinity. If you have eyefinity, feel free to join this club. This club isn't limited to just a three or six monitor setup, but even if you have just two monitors in an eyefinity setup you are eligible to be added to the list of members! As always if you need more information about Eyefinity or Benchmarks of games on EyeFinity, you can check the links below
> 
> ATI EyeFinity Info thread
> 
> EyeFinity Benchmark thread
> 
> To be Added to the list i need the following information
> 
> Picture of Setup (if no camera, screenshot of desktop with your name somewhere there will do.)
> Card(s) used Crossfire?
> Brand/Model of Monitors
> Graphic designer for the banner: MooCowMan
> 
> 5 or 6 monitor Eyefinity
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Six/five monitor EyeFinity
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of monitors right there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daetlus --- 2x HD5870 eye6 - 6x samsung MD230 (link)
> 
> XXXfire --- 2x HD6990 - 5x NEC EA231 (link)
> 
> Carniflex -- HD6770 + HD5770 xfire - 3x Dell U2311H + 2x Dell U2312HM (link)
> 
> AllGamer -- 2x ASUS HD7970 - 6x ASUS VS247H-P (link)
> 
> CallsignVega -- 4x HD7970 Crossfire - 5x De-Bezeled 120 Hz Samsung (link)
> 
> 
> 
> 3 monitor Eyefinity
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Three monitor EyeFinity
> 
> 
> 
> Narynan --- XFX5870 - 2x Dell P2210 1x Acer P223W (link)
> 
> Zootielolo --- Sapphire 5870 - 3x dell 3008wfp (link)
> 
> Blksnake --- XFX5870 - 3x Dell P2310H (link)
> 
> Andrmgic --- MSI 5870 - 3x Dell P2310H (link)
> 
> Xk1114 --- unknown brand 5870 - 2x PHILIPS 240SW9 1x DELL U2410 (link)
> 
> Ontariotl --- XFX 5970 - 3x Dell 2709W (link)
> 
> Xyro TR1 --- 2x 6950 - 3x 23" Acer S232HL (with Active DP adapter) (link)
> 
> McKie --- Sapphireâ€™s Vapor-X Crossfire 5870 - 3x ASUS VW266H (with Active DP adapter) (link)
> 
> Trn --- XFX 5870 - 3x Dell 2310H (link)
> 
> dual --- Sapphire 6970 . 3x 22"LG (link)
> 
> aph --- Unkown 5850 - Dell 2408WFP +2x 2407WFP-HC (link)
> 
> Infrabasse --- 2x 6950 crossfired - 3x Dell U2410 (link)
> 
> Thran --- Sapphire 5870 - 3x Samsung p2350 (link)
> 
> 00Smurf --- 2 x Sapphire 5870 - 3x LG w2486l (link)
> 
> foothead --- Sapphire 5750 - 2x I INC iF281D 1x Hanns G HG281D (link)
> 
> Andy.Yung --- XFX 5850 - 3x Dell P2310H (link)
> 
> ericeod --- Asus 5850 - 3x Asus VW226H (link)
> 
> R1P5AW --- Sapphire 5850 - 3x Dell s2209w (link)
> 
> Fear of Oneself --- MSI 5770 - 1x Viewsonic 17in 1x NEC 17in 1x BenQ 17in (link)
> 
> Chranny --- XFX 5850 - 1x Fujitsu Siemens L3220T, 2x Dell P2210H (link)
> 
> elementskater706 --- 2x unkown 5870 - dell p2210 - acer x263wb - westinghouse 22" (link)
> 
> momsbasement656 --- 5770 - 1x 21" CRT, 2x 17" CRT (link)
> 
> Cyberman --- sapphire 5870 - 3x dell 2007FP (link)
> 
> XxG3nexX --- Asus 5870 + sapphire 5870 - 3x samsung 226bw (link)
> 
> Inglewood78 --- Referance 5970 - 3x dell 2405 (link)
> 
> ranger052 --- 5970 + 5870 - 3x LG 22" (link)
> 
> ZoRzEr --- 2x 5870 - benQ G2400W - Dell U2410 - Samsung BW2430 (link)
> 
> Roxxas049 --- HIS 5970 - 3x Dell P2410H (link)
> 
> Matt Clark --- 5870 - 1x Dell U2410, 2x acer P241W (link)
> 
> E_man --- 5850 - 2x Dell 2007FPb, 1x HP LP2065 (link)
> 
> Jyve --- Sapphire 5870 - 3x samsung 2268BW (link)
> 
> Calavera --- Sapphire 5870 - Dell U2410 + 2407WFP + BenQ 241W (link)
> 
> bravonijn --- 2x asus 5870 - 3x samsung 2443BW (link)
> 
> Grimmsh0t --- 2x asus 5870 - 3x VA2323wm (link)
> 
> PsalmLove --- powercolor 5870 - 3x dell p2210h (link) (link2)
> 
> SadistBlinx --- HIS 5870 2gb - 3x BenQ G2420HD (link)
> 
> Fusyion --- 2x XFX 5870 - 3x acer 23" (link)
> 
> ionstorm66 --- 5770 x2 - 3x dell 15" (link)
> 
> 2Luke2 --- 2gb 5970 x2 - unknown 3x 1920x1200 in portrait (link) (better link)
> 
> Neokolzia --- XFX 5870 - 2x LG 23", 1x dell 23" (link)
> 
> alanpsk --- sapphire 5970 4gb - 3x HP l2445 (link)
> 
> M0E --- 2x sapphire 6950 - 3x Samsung BX2250 (link)
> 
> OverSightX --- 6990 soon - 3x Asus 26" (link)
> 
> Marc-Olivier Beaudoin --- MSI 6950 - 3x VW224 (link)
> 
> Trubester88 --- 2s Sapphire 5970 - 3x Acer P235Hbmid(link)
> 
> AngelOfHavoc --- XFX 5850 - 3x Acer G235habd (link)
> 
> Lune - 2x 5970 - 3x Dell U2410 (link)
> 
> peeinginthepool --- sapphire 5870 - 3x samsung 2494SW (link)
> 
> Juggalo23451 --- 5970, 5870 - 3x samsung 2343bwx (link)
> 
> dracotonisamond --- 2x XFX 5970 - 4x asus VH236H (link)
> 
> falfuris -- Sapphire 6870 - 3x 23" (link)
> 
> PropNut --- XFX 5850 - 3x acer 22" (link)
> 
> WhiteDog --- 2x Asus 5870 - 3x Dell P2311H (link)
> 
> TDS --- XFX 6970 x2 - 3+1 asus VE248H (link)
> 
> Rains --- Sapphire 6950 - 3x samsung 2343 (link)
> 
> Shneakypete --- 2x 5850 - 3x 29" iInc (link)
> 
> cj3waker --- MSI 6950 - 3x dell u2311h (link)
> 
> starwa1ker --- sapphire 6950 - 3x dell u2211h (link)
> 
> Rhezinger --- 2x HIS 6850 - 3x acer 21.5" 1080p (link)
> 
> Darkager --- 2x sapphire 5770 -3x iInc 28" (link)
> 
> Bonz^tm 2x XFX 6950 - 3x asus 22" 1080p (link)
> 
> hondaygo --- 5970 - 3x medion 25.5" (link)
> 
> LimaOC --- Sapphire 6960 - 3x asus VH238H (link)
> 
> Jay.C --- asus rog 5870 2gb - 3x asus VW246H (link)
> 
> fyshawk --- ????? (link)
> 
> AmericanMeltdown --- 5770 - 3x dell 1800fp (link)
> 
> _AKIMbO_ - XFX 6970 - 2x samsung EX2220, 1x viewsonic VX2250 (link)
> 
> leecH01 --- 2x XFX 6860 - 3x samsung P2250 (link)
> 
> faded1004 --- sapphire 5870 EF edition - 3x dell u2711h (link)
> 
> tsm106 --- XFX 6950 x3 - 3x dell 2007WFP (link)
> 
> asuindasun --- asys 5850 - 3x asus 24" (link)
> 
> Parish_Rane --- HIS 5850 - 3x acer G235H (link)
> 
> cq842000 --- 2x sapphire 5970 - 3x asus vh222 (link)
> 
> AMOCO --- 2 sapphire 5770 - 3x asus VH196T (link)
> 
> vibrancyy --- asus 5970 - 3x 24" acer (link)
> 
> rodercot --- powercolor 6870 - 3x asus vh242h (link)
> 
> SilverPotato --- 2x 5850 - 3x asus vh222 (link)
> 
> charlesC8188 --- XFX 5850 x2 - 3x HP 2031a (link)
> 
> loki_reborn --- 2x asus 5870 - 3x lg W2246T (link)
> 
> itcrashed --- 3x 5870 eye6 - 3x acer 20", 1x apple 27"
> 
> Darookie - 6950 - mismatch (link)
> 
> newpc ---6990 - 3x acer V24HLABD (link)
> 
> Nexus6 ---2x 6990 - 26" KDS/25" I-Inc x2 Eyefinity (link)
> 
> FLCLimax --- sapphire 6950 - 3x ACER S231HL (link)
> 
> netwalker --- 2x sapphire 6970 - 3x samsung bx2235 (link)
> 
> FreakaZoidDK --- 2x sapphire HD 5770 - 3x Hp S2031a (link)
> 
> sparkle128 --- 5970 - 1x sa,simg 2493HM, 2x samsung 2494HM (link)
> 
> landyzhu --- 2x 6950 - 1x samsung P2450H, 2x dell U2311h (link)
> 
> burning_kittins --- 5850 toxic 2gb - 3x spectre 1920x1200 (link)
> 
> 3WYXFIRE --- sapphire 6990 - 3x viewsonic VX2439 (link)
> 
> Imrac --- 2x sapphire 5850 - 3x samsung BX2231 (link)
> 
> arekieh --- sapphire 6950 - 3x asus VE247H (link)
> 
> adcantu --- saphire 6970 - 3x LG W2240
> 
> TheLastPriest --- XFX 5870 - 1x viewsonic VX2233WM, 2x VX2236WM (link)
> 
> 666shan666 --- 5970 + 5870 - ST2409+ST2410+ST2420 (link)
> 
> 1010 --- 2x sapphire 5850 - 3x samsung BX2440 (link)
> 
> Ross211 --- 6970 - 3x asus VE247H (link)
> 
> j0sh --- asus 6850 1gb - 3x asus VE228H (link)
> 
> sprower --- 2x 6950 - x2 Acer V249H, Acer P244w (link)
> 
> Levesque --- 4x Watercooled Asus HD7970 - 3x ZR30W 30" (link) (link)
> 
> xartion --- XFX 6990 4gb - 3xASUS VW246H (link)
> 
> Rogue71 --- 2x asus 6970 - 3x Dell U2410 (link)
> 
> PixelFreakz --- MSI 6970 - 3x asus VH242 (link)
> 
> Tpatcher --- MSI 6950 - LG E2350 2x acer 23" (link)
> 
> Blech --- 2x 6950 - Acer H243H x 3 (link)
> 
> elmalonl --- 6990 - 3x samsung px2370 23'', 1x samsung 226bw 22''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man O' War --- 2x 6950 - 3x Asus VE276Q (link)
> 
> wermad --- 3x 6950 - 3x Asus VH236H (link)
> 
> twistedbran --- 6970 - x2 Acer g235h 23n x1 acer h233h 23n (link)
> 
> NohCego --- 2x 5870 - 3x acer (link)
> 
> crUK --- 6870 - 3x 22" LG (link)
> 
> nicholasbari --- 2x 6970 - 3x asus VE24h (link)
> 
> NineteenEleven --- 6950 TF3 - alienware 2210 + 2x LG E2250 (link)
> 
> Reflex99 --- XFX 6950 - 3x Acer X223w (link)
> 
> Malcom28 --- sapphire 6870 - 3X Samsung BX2235 (link)
> 
> iTravis --- 2x 6970 - 3x30" Dell 3007WFP-HC (link)
> 
> animal0307 --- 2x 5770 - 2X 19" Rosewill R912E + 1X 19" Acer AL1916 (link)
> 
> Senator --- 2X 6950's - 3X ASUS VH236H (link)
> 
> Doodlebro --- 5870 E6 - 3X VH236H (link)
> 
> Platinum8317 --- 2x 5770 - 3x 24" Samsung 2494HM's (link)
> 
> Aaranu --- Powercolor 6990 - 2 x asus VH242H and 1 x asus VE278Q (link)
> 
> reality- --- 6970 - 3xBenQ 24" LCD G2420HD (link)
> 
> Carniflex --- 5770 - 3x DELL U2311H + 2x Acer S221HQL (link)
> 
> wolzen --- 2gb 6950 - vw246h+vk246h+vw246h (link)
> 
> enrell --- powercolor 5870 - 22" Samsung 223BW, 22" Samsung 226BW & 22" Dell E22WFP (link)
> 
> fireblaster_lyz --- MSI 6950 TF3 - Samsung MD230x3 (link)
> 
> Nickw --- sapphire 6970 - 3x22" ACER s211HL (link)
> 
> flopper --- 6870 + 6850 - viewsonic 2268 x3 (link)
> 
> iCrap --- 2x HD5770 - 2x 19", 1x 24" (link)
> 
> Noahhova --- 6950u 2gb - 2x 27" Planar 1x Asus 24" (link)
> 
> Mediaun --- HD 6870 - 2x BenQ G2220HD and 1x LG W2240S (link)
> 
> skeez --- 6950 - 3x 24" samsung (link)
> 
> Charles1 --- 5870e6 - 3 x SAMSUNG BX2231 (link)
> 
> Woodman4392 --- 2x 6970 - 3 x ASUS VE247H (link)
> 
> Kaine --- 6950 TF2 - 3x LG IPS231P (link)
> 
> Ra1nman --- 2x 5870e6 - 3x dell u2312hm (link)
> 
> CHWIST --- 6950 - 2Samsung 22" 2232BW + 1Samsung 22" T220 (link) (link)
> 
> ttaylor0024 --- TF3 6950 2gb - Acer x223W, LG Flatron W2361V, LG Flatron Wide L226WTQ (link)
> 
> seped --- 2x 6870 - 3x Dell IN2030M (link)
> 
> CallSignVega --- 2x 6990 - 3x samsung S23a750 bezels removed (link)
> 
> Gado --- 6870 - 3x lenovo 21.5" (link)
> 
> geazy --- 2x 6950 - 3x acer 22" (link)
> 
> moa. --- 6990 - 3*24" Iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 (link)
> 
> LiL_JaSoN --- 6970 - 3x23" Dell U2312H (link)
> 
> axipher --- Sapphire 6870 - 3x Dell U2212HM + 1x Asus V222H (link) (link)
> 
> donrapello --- 6950 Twin Frozr III Crossfire - 3 x Acer P236H (link)
> 
> Penryn --- Radeon HD7970 - 3x Dell U2412m (Link)
> 
> Pwizzle --- Sapphire HD 6950 2GB - Acer P236H : Acer G235HL : Acer P236H (link)
> 
> drufause -- MSI Radeon 6990 - 1x Gateway FD2400 + 2x Vizio 220VA (link)
> 
> Demented -- 2x MSi TwinFrozr III 6950 - 3x Dell U2312HM (link)
> 
> AoHxBram -- club3d 6990 + xfx 6970 Crossfired.- 3x LG E2281's (link)
> 
> Lazy Bear -- Tri CFX 6970 - 2x Asus VE208T + 1x HP S2031 = 4800x900 (link)
> 
> Gled -- XFX HD 6950 2GB - 3x Philips Brilliance C-line 234CL2SB LED (link)
> 
> MrWhiteRX7 -- 2x XFX BEDD 7970 - 3 x Asus VW246H (link)
> 
> mathelm -- HIS HD6770 - 3x Dell 2007WFP 20" (link)
> 
> flipmatthew -- Sapphire HD 7970 - 3 ACER S231HL (link)
> 
> pantsu -- Sapphire HD 7970 - ViewSonic VP2365wb - Samsung S23A750D - Dell U2311H (link)
> 
> Bradey -- HD 5870 Eyefinity 6 - 3x Dell P2211 + 1440x900 (link)
> 
> ShtKck -- 2x Asus DCII HD6970 - 3x Asus VS229H-P (21" IPS) (link)
> 
> Tranquil -- 2x HD6970 - 3x Acer S231HL (link)
> 
> Stewart At MSD -- 2x HD7970 - 3x Dell 24" (link)
> 
> solara2xb -- 2x HD6950 - 3x Asus VE249H LED monitors with XFX Stand (link)
> 
> svthomas - 1x HD7970 - 3x Acer S231HL (link)
> 
> NoTiCe -- 1x HD7970 - 3x Asus VH236H (link)
> 
> psikeiro -- 2x HD7970 - 3x ?? (link)
> 
> wireeater -- 2x W/C HD7950 - 3x Asus VS248H-P (link)
> 
> Hamy144 -- 1x Powercolor HD 7770 - 3x 17" (link)
> 
> Hambone07si -- 1x HD7970 - 3x Asus 24" (link)
> 
> R4V3N -- 2x HD 6870s1x, 1x BenQ G2220HD 21.5", 2x ASUS VE228H 21.5" (link)
> 
> Tyrranus -- 2x 2GB HD5870 - 3x LG 23" + 1x HP VP17 (link)
> 
> duhjuh -- 2x HD6870 - 2x Acer 23" G235HAbd + 1x23" HP w2338h (link)
> 
> Kires -- 2x HD6970 -- 3x Asus VK278Q 27" 1920x1080 (link)
> 
> 7tronic -- 2x HD7970 - 3x Samsung Syncmaster SA950D (link)
> 
> Lazy Bear -- 1x HD7970 -- 3x Asus 20" (link)
> 
> LUZR4LIFE -- 2x HD6950 -- 3x Acer 23" (link)
> 
> zerokool_3211 -- 1x Sapphire HD6970 -- 3x AOC 23" + 4th monitor on secondary HD5450 (link)
> 
> nihilus -- 1x Powercolor HD6970 - 3x Hanns 25" (link)
> 
> Silveralien81 -- 2x XFX HD7950 BE - 3x Dell UH2312HM + 1x Scepter 24" (1920x1200) (link)
> 
> smoke420 -- 2x HD6850 - Samsung 17" 740n / Acer 21.5 h213h / Dell 17" e171fpb (link)
> 
> Run N. Gun -- HD6950 + HD6970 -- 3x HP ZR24w (link)
> 
> LostKauz -- HD6950 - 3x 20" Acer G205hv (link) (link)
> 
> Lazlonius -- XFX 6950 - 3x Acer 23" (link)
> 
> Likespikes69 -- 3x HD6950 - 3x Asus VW246H 24" (link)
> 
> takealready -- 1x HD6850 - 3x 17" monitors (link)
> 
> fr0st. -- HD6990 - 3x Dell U2312HM (link)
> 
> Jeff007245 -- XFX Radeon 7970 Ghz Edition x (Asus Matrix 7970) - 3x Samsung S27A950D (link)
> 
> Samurai707 -- HD7970 OC edition - 3x Asus VE228H (link)
> 
> wrod7 -- Sapphire HD6950 x2 (xfired) - 3x Asus VE248H 24" LED (link)
> 
> rking -- 2x HD6950 xfire - 3x Acer S231HL (link)
> 
> 
> 
> 2 monitor Eyefinity
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Two monitor EyeFinity
> 
> 
> 
> mitchbowman --- Sapphire 5850 - 2x Acer V203H (link)
> 
> foothead --- XFX 5770 - 2x eMachines 211H (link)
> 
> fastsite --- XFX 5870 - 2x LG W2061TQ (link)
> 
> geekchic87 --- XFX6950 - 2x VE248h (link)
> 
> Rogue71 --- 2x 6970 - 3x U2410 (link)
> 
> tout --- TF II 5850 - 3x 2" acer (link)
> 
> magicmike --- 6950u - Samsung EX2220X & Asus VE228 (link)
> 
> 
> 
> Retired Eyefinity users
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Retired EyeFinity users
> 
> 
> 
> Dimaggio1103 --- 2x 6950 - 3x acer 1920x1080
> 
> Ren-dog --- 2x 5850 - 2x BenQ G2220HD + BenQ G2222HDH (link) (sold off one monitor)
> 
> adamwzl --- 2x 6950 - 3x ASUS VH242H (link) --- Moved to a u3011, would do it again on 2x more u3011s if possible


how do i join the groupe? or atlest get my specs in?


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanofurry*
> how do i join the groupe? or atlest get my specs in?


As stated in the op you quoted:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OP*
> To be Added to the list i need the following information
> Picture of Setup (if no camera, screenshot of desktop with your name somewhere there will do.)
> Card(s) used Crossfire?
> Brand/Model of Monitors


Did I miss your setup picture further back in the thread ?


----------



## b0z0

Currently using 2 27" ASUS VE278Q. Going to have a third by the end of this month.


----------



## roudabout6

Put me on the list
Three Acer S21H1L


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roudabout6*
> 
> Put me on the list
> Three Acer S21H1L


Added. You are so very welcome. It was such a pleasure working for you!


----------



## Scorpion49

I'll join.

MSI 7970 OC
3x Asus VW266H for 5760x1200


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Why would you buy those crappy Dell Panels...


You are kidding right hahaha


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Why would you buy those crappy Dell Panels...
> 
> 
> 
> You are kidding right hahaha
Click to expand...

I can safely say he's kidding.


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I can safely say he's kidding.


K I thought so but just wondering just put in a order for 3 of them!!!!!


----------



## axipher




----------



## Lazy Bear

Bit of a change, I've moved to two Sapphire OC 7970s and three Dell U2312Ms. First I had them in landscape (5760x1080) as you can see here:









But I've moved them to portrait, since it is much better for gaming in my opinion. You can see that here:









I realise they look kinda crooked in that image, but they are not.


----------



## Infrabasse

updated


----------



## AllGamer

very nice backgrounds wall papers


----------



## b0z0

Current setup. Will have one more 27" in the next few days. Hoping to pickup a 7970 and get rid of my 7950.


----------



## Car17

Hey guys, what way to you all prefer with 3 monitor setup. Portrait OR Landscape?

Can we name Pros and Cons as well?


----------



## Lazy Bear

*Portrait:*

_Pros:_
-Closer to 16:10 resolutions so it's easier to run games at 3420x1920 or 3600x1920.
-Better FOV and HUD scaling in most games.
-Better for watching movies and for FPS games.
-Saves space on desk.
-Results in much bigger screen and a better transition from single monitor to multi monitor.
-Without IPS monitors it is pretty much impossible due to the change in hue in most monitors when looked at from an angle below them, dunno how to explain that.
-Looks cooler on desk.

_Cons:_
-Awful for multi tasking
-Not very good for forum use and other internet browsing in general, but you get used to it.
-Most monitors, save the new ASUS, LG, and Dell Ultrasharp IPS panels allow for portrait with their stock mounts.
-Not very good for strategy games, but you could get used to that as well, I suppose.
-Sometimes overwhelming while gaming.
-Vertical screen tear becomes horizontal screen tear.

*Landscape:*

_Pros:_
-Better for multitasking.
-Better for games like Dota or Civ 5 and the like.
-Looks somewhat more impressive.
-Added peripheral vision in FPS and all first person games.
-Most monitors with regular sized bezels can do this right out of the box.
-Looks really cool.

_Cons:_
-Much harder for GPUs to run and will cause higher idle temps because of it.
-Most game HUDs do not scale at all.
-A lot of incompatibility with games.
-Uses much more desk space.
-Requires more custom settings in games.
-Peripheral vision comes with broken FOV and looks rather stupid because of the intense tunnel vision experienced at that level of FOV.
-Harder to set up and change stuff around.
-Usually needs a custom mount so that the bezels are arranged properly.
-Worse for first person gaming in my opinion.


----------



## chuck007otte

Intel I7 2600K 3.4 GHZ, 8 GB 1600 MHZ DDR 3, 2 SSD OZC Extreme 120 GB Raid 0, 1 Gigabyte 5970 3GB OC , 1 27 " Samsung, and 2 Hanns-G 26" sides.


----------



## chuck007otte

20121120_170352.jpg 1227k .jpg file


----------



## Lazy Bear

I think you mean 7970 OC, there were never any 3GB 5970s.


----------



## chuck007otte

LOL typo yes its a 7970


----------



## axipher

@Lazy Bear: I would have to say you are incorrect in assuming portrait is worst for web-browsing and multi-tasking. With HydraVision set up properly to snap windows to the screens and not behind the bezels, you have the potential for 3 very tall windows at 1900x1080, or 6 smaller windows at 1080x950. Since most website are still designed with 1024x768 in mind, the 1080 width of the window is still more than enough to browse most website.

Here is a very crude example of Hydravision I drew up for a member quite a while back:


----------



## Car17

Mine are coming on Friday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> @Lazy Bear: I would have to say you are incorrect in assuming portrait is worst for web-browsing and multi-tasking. With HydraVision set up properly to snap windows to the screens and not behind the bezels, you have the potential for 3 very tall windows at 1900x1080, or 6 smaller windows at 1080x950. Since most website are still designed with 1024x768 in mind, the 1080 width of the window is still more than enough to browse most website.
> 
> Here is a very crude example of Hydravision I drew up for a member quite a while back:


I suppose you are quite right, I had never even considered that.


----------



## axipher

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear* 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> @Lazy Bear: I would have to say you are incorrect in assuming portrait is worst for web-browsing and multi-tasking. With HydraVision set up properly to snap windows to the screens and not behind the bezels, you have the potential for 3 very tall windows at 1900x1080, or 6 smaller windows at 1080x950. Since most website are still designed with 1024x768 in mind, the 1080 width of the window is still more than enough to browse most website.
> 
> Here is a very crude example of Hydravision I drew up for a member quite a while back:
> 
> I suppose you are quite right, I had never even considered that.


I really think AMD should consider advertising HydraVision a little more. Even something as simple as a pop-up when you first set-up Eyefinity: "Would you like to download HydraVision, the ultimate in display organization, to optimize your Eyefinity setup?" then have a check-box to say "Don't show this message again".


----------



## Lazy Bear

Yeah, I changed my background to something better, and since that picture I have properly changed all the monitor's colour schemes so that they match. Man, I'm really happy with how good this looks, I've come such a long way with my desk since my big ugly fold out table and my two ASUS 20" and one HP 20", which was practically a 19" monitor. Everything has turned out looking so nice, and I don't think I'd have gotten this far without the help of OCNers and this community's epic desks. Finally my desk is something I can be proud of!










You're right, Axipher, so much multitasking!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Yeah, I changed my background to something better, and since that picture I have properly changed all the monitor's colour schemes so that they match. Man, I'm really happy with how good this looks, I've come such a long way with my desk since my big ugly fold out table and my two ASUS 20" and one HP 20", which was practically a 19" monitor. Everything has turned out looking so nice, and I don't think I'd have gotten this far without the help of OCNers and this community's epic desks. Finally my desk is something I can be proud of!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, Axipher, so much multitasking!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Exactly


----------



## b0z0

Can someone link me to a decently priced mini display port to dvi. Since I need 2.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Can someone link me to a decently priced mini display port to dvi. Since I need 2.


I'm using these ones they work fine up to 1920x1200. Running 5760x1200 with 2 of these and one dvi.


----------



## wrod7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*


Hmm. I need to try portrait and this hrydravision you speak of....


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrod7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. I need to try portrait and this hrydravision you speak of....
Click to expand...

It's amazing, I really miss my setup :'(


----------



## Lazy Bear

What happened to it?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> What happened to it?


Sold it to KyadCK at the last OCN LAN since I moved across country and couldn't take them with me. I figured I would give someone a good deal and get some use out of them instead of putting them in storage for 6+ months.


----------



## Papermilk

Just wounding which Adapter would I need

This: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Wicked-Wired-Mini-Active-Display-Port-To-DVI-Adapter-/251187319479?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3a7bee52b7&_uhb=1#ht_855wt_906

Or This: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Sapphire-Active-Mini-DisplayPort-Display-Port-Single-Link-DVI-Cable-Eyefinity-PC-/130663834715?pt=AU_CablesConnectors&hash=item1e6c2be45b&_uhb=1#ht_2893wt_1139


----------



## Car17

Just a question, I couldn't find any other thread about this. When I go to setup my 3rd monitor my CCC stops working. I'm able to get three monitors up and going but only in windows display mode. I think CCC stops because of something windows is doing. It stops when I try to duplicate the three screens. I am under the impression that you are suppose to duplicate all the screens. Has anyone had this before. this is my second time having eyefinity and its the first that I have encountered this error.


----------



## Lazy Bear

No, don't duplicate the three screens, it should be an extended resolution across all three. Regarding CCC crashing I've experienced this before, you're best off to just reinstall the damn things, it's such a broken programme, I wish they would make it work reliably.


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> No, don't duplicate the three screens, it should be an extended resolution across all three. Regarding CCC crashing I've experienced this before, you're best off to just reinstall the damn things, it's such a broken programme, I wish they would make it work reliably.


K I will not duplicate But i think it will still crash when I go to create my Eyefinity. I have re-installed both my cards drivers and CCC. I will Install the Beta today and see if that helps any.


----------



## roudabout6

Hey guys im thinking off getting an eyefinity stand but do not want to pay $300+ for a name brand one. Im done to two options build one my self from this guide here on OCN
http://www.overclock.net/t/494272/project-triple-screen-mount
or buy this stand on ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170922908675?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
I am leaning towards more buy the on off ebay. I have looked at it and others for about an hour and found that to be the best I can afford. Plus if I make one myself I cant try out my monitors in portrait. Thanks


----------



## Car17

http://www.amazon.com/Deluxe-Triple-Monitor-Standing-Supports/dp/B006JG9RQ2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1353990855&sr=8-1&keywords=triple+monitor+stand

28"

http://www.amazon.com/Triple-Monitor-Stand-Curved-Arm/dp/B006FZU1M6/ref=pd_sbs_op_4

27"

Keep in mind if you want the arms to be curved or not. And how big are your monitors as well!!!

I really like the ebay one though, good setup and easy to move arms for the angle you want. Just the con is its not free standing, but oh well.

I think 150 and up is way to much for a stand anyways!!!


----------



## roudabout6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Deluxe-Triple-Monitor-Standing-Supports/dp/B006JG9RQ2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1353990855&sr=8-1&keywords=triple+monitor+stand
> 28"
> http://www.amazon.com/Triple-Monitor-Stand-Curved-Arm/dp/B006FZU1M6/ref=pd_sbs_op_4
> 27"
> Keep in mind if you want the arms to be curved or not. And how big are your monitors as well!!!
> I really like the ebay one though, good setup and easy to move arms for the angle you want. Just the con is its not free standing, but oh well.
> I think 150 and up is way to much for a stand anyways!!!


I actually looked at both of those but I need a curved arms so I think I am going to go with the ebay one. Thanks for helping


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Can add me to the list


Asus 7970 CU2
Asus PA238Q (center display), PA238QR * 2 (two outside displays)


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roudabout6*
> 
> I actually looked at both of those but I need a curved arms so I think I am going to go with the ebay one. Thanks for helping


I decided to buy monitors with the stand that does everything this time around. The Dells are very good at providing great adjustments with the monitor stands.


----------



## b0z0

I will have my third monitor next week and hopefully ordering my triple monitor stand for my 3 27"


----------



## Purplz

Just got my three monitors set up on Wednesday, figured I would stop by and show it off. I think my room is finally complete.


----------



## Infrabasse

So what are those monitors again?
I need the model name to add you to the list


----------



## Scorpion49

Just a note to anyone having problems with those $30 active but unpowered miniDP adapters, try banging them on a table. Seriously, I just brought two of them back to life doing this, I thought I was going to have to RMA them.


----------



## Purplz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> So what are those monitors again?
> I need the model name to add you to the list


They are ASUS VS248H-P's, thanks


----------



## R4V3N

Can I update my GFX cards? Now 2x HD 7970 OCs


----------



## Infrabasse

done


----------



## AdmiralKJ

Hi I am new here I just wanted to ask some advice as I am taking the plunge







as I have been treated this Christmas he he i like Christmas I thought I would get eyeinfinity here's what I have

http://www.techpowerup.com/164897/HIS-Radeon-HD-7770-IceQ-X-iTurbo-X-Debuts.html x1



 x3

Samsung BX2240 22" 1080p
http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?q=Samsung+BX2240&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&cid=3003962266941066198&os=tech-specs

Do I need activedisplay adapter

and if so i only have about $30 will a cheap one do what else do I need if anything I hope someone can help.

thanks

I also have Panasonic Viera TH42PE30 old but nice

 x1

http://www.avland.co.uk/panasonic/th42pe30/th42pe30.htm


----------



## AdmiralKJ

The Reality Deck at Stony Brook University.
http://www.newswise.com/articles/view/596096

not mine but wanted to share


----------



## AdmiralKJ

4gb Memory Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition HIS 7770 IceQ X Turbo 1GB GDDR5 PCI-E DVI/HDMI/2xMini DP GA-MA790X-DS4 - Gigabyte 3x Samsung BX2240 22" 1080p Full HD Widescreen LCD LED monitors an old but nice







Panasonic Viera TH42PE30 can I run eyefinity do I need to buy anything else for it to work want it for movies and light to possible heavy gaming. but﻿ running out of money. Thanks


----------



## di inferi

For the club...



Crappy pics and I hate my case.


----------



## eviltommyng

sorry can i ask a question here?


----------



## eviltommyng

Hello! Don't know if i can ask question here or not but im so frustrated and don't know where to go. My thread got ignored and no one answer. Please help.

Im trying to connect my tri-fire HD7970 to 3 Dell monitors that only come with VGA and HDMI.

The cards come with 2 Mini Displayport to DVI active dongle.

My question is can i do this for my eyefinity.?

HDMI to HDMI monitor 1

MiniDP to DVI + DVI to HDMI cable to monitor 2

MiniDP to DVI + DVI to HDMI cable to monitor 3.

Please help me


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eviltommyng*
> 
> Hello! Don't know if i can ask question here or not but im so frustrated and don't know where to go. My thread got ignored and no one answer. Please help.
> Im trying to connect my tri-fire HD7970 to 3 Dell monitors that only come with VGA and HDMI.
> The cards come with 2 Mini Displayport to DVI active dongle.
> My question is can i do this for my eyefinity.?
> HDMI to HDMI monitor 1
> MiniDP to DVI + DVI to HDMI cable to monitor 2
> MiniDP to DVI + DVI to HDMI cable to monitor 3.
> Please help me


I believe that will work, DVI and HDMI transfer the same video signals so there should be no problems. I am using 1 HDMI and 2 miniDP to DVI myself with no issues.


----------



## eviltommyng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I believe that will work, DVI and HDMI transfer the same video signals so there should be no problems. I am using 1 HDMI and 2 miniDP to DVI myself with no issues.


yes HDMI on first monitor. One the second and third monitor i can just use the DVI to HDMI CABLE right? because i think cable is just cable got nothing to do with eyefinity?


----------



## mistoffelees

Hello guys. Been forum lurking for some time now. I've decided to go ahead a get myself a eyefinity set up, just unsure on what to get. You guys seem the right club to ask and your help will be very apreciated.

I've been looking at the samsung md230x3



I like the super-thin bezels on this and the floating screen look the stand gives. Down sides i can see is the £1200/$1600 price tag. Also the response time of 8ms, i believe there would be some ghosting there and i would be very upset to spend that kind of money and have them bug me with that.

Do you guys think this set up represents value for money?

I would really like to hear if you guys know of a different set up i could make with maybe a stand and better monitors. Price range of £700 - £1200. Main things i'm looking for with this set up is smooth picture and super-thin bezels.

Thank you for taking the time read.

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## wseroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adebisi*
> 
> this is my setup
> 
> (I wish!)
> 
> 
> YouTube- Car racing on 3 CRVDs


Cool, its to bad he gets 10FPS.


----------



## wseroyer

delete


----------



## jagz

Not true eyefinity but I think you all might appreciate (built this over neighbors)



Ofcourse screens since lined up better


----------



## Lazy Bear

When I saw that, I literally said "Ho!"

In a very surprised and impressed voice.

Like.

Holy ****.


----------



## nihlius

I need my info updated, it's now a Sapphire 7970.


----------



## Bigm

Looking into doing 3 x 1080p screens and having a hard time deciding between AMD and Nvidia. At this point its more or less whoever works out to be cheaper. What kind of card(s) would I be looking at to run 3 22" 1080p screens with games maxed or near max and some high res textures for games like skyrim?


----------



## b0z0

Are my temps going to jump alot higher running a third monitor? I'm already running 2 atm.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigm*
> 
> Looking into doing 3 x 1080p screens and having a hard time deciding between AMD and Nvidia. At this point its more or less whoever works out to be cheaper. What kind of card(s) would I be looking at to run 3 22" 1080p screens with games maxed or near max and some high res textures for games like skyrim?


7970s.


----------



## Penryn

I do 3 2412ms with one 7970. Works well.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Are my temps going to jump alot higher running a third monitor? I'm already running 2 atm.


VRM temps will increase simply because the memory doesn't downclock in eyefinity; this will increase core as well. More so if you're overclocked/volted obviously. xfx doesn't exactly have the best coolers...


----------



## b0z0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> VRM temps will increase simply because the memory doesn't downclock in eyefinity; this will increase core as well. More so if you're overclocked/volted obviously. xfx doesn't exactly have the best coolers...


Once I took the red aluminum sides off of the cooler. The temps dropped a lot. My cards are sandwiched because I have a microbuild. The top card maxed out at 77°C running Heaven DX11 Bench. I will be installing fans below the cards on my FT03 to help push more airflow to them.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0*
> 
> Once I took the red aluminum sides off of the cooler. The temps dropped a lot. My cards are sandwiched because I have a microbuild. The top card maxed out at 77°C running Heaven DX11 Bench. I will be installing fans below the cards on my FT03 to help push more airflow to them.


You know I was thinking about doing that yesterday as well.... Are you running stock clocks/voltage?

I am on a micro build as well; will be Crossfiring for christmas hopefully. Unfortunately overvolting on this card sends me into the mid 80's on some games... well at thermal limits.


----------



## b0z0

Yeah my clocks are 900/1375. My temps should be a lot better once I install 2 BGear b blaster 80mm fans that push 62CFM. Of course the case was fully assembled during the benching. This was a picture while setting everything up.


----------



## Lazy Bear

That's a really cool case!


----------



## Papermilk

Hi guy's would there be much diffrence between the 7950 and the 7970 in eyefinity?


----------



## mrmoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papermilk*
> 
> Hi guy's would there be much diffrence between the 7950 and the 7970 in eyefinity?


Hi Papermilk - at stock clocks for both cards, I would say that the 7970 pulls ahead (especially if you get the premium versions of the 7970). If you do OC the 7950, it can perform very close to the 7970 at stock and for $100 cheaper









I've also just gotten myself an early Christmas present - 3 ASUS PA238QR screens to run Eyefinity on my MSI 7950 (with a TF3 cooler)


----------



## Lazy Bear

So when I'm in Far Cry 3 one of my monitors disconnects or something and my eyefinity tries to turn off and whatever. I dunno how to explain it, I hear the little Window sound for a disconnected device and then each monitor turns off one by one, and then back on one by one, and then it just repeats and there's no way to stop it other than by ctrl alt deleting and then logging off. It happens SOMETIMES in Dota 2 but it doesn't keep going, I think it's something to do with my display ports, since even after I did a system restore to a week ago when this wasn't happening it is happening. I think that one of my mini display ports is disconnecting and then reconnecting or something like that, and it's really annoying. I have not tried the game in non eyefinity to see if that is the problem. Has anyone else has this issue?


----------



## muhd86

i would like to add that the experience was amazing playing fry cry 3 on eye finity .will post some pics later today ...

guys can any one tell what fps they get specially for quad gpu set up ..............


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i would like to add that the experience was amazing playing fry cry 3 on eye finity .will post some pics later today ...
> 
> guys can any one tell what fps they get specially for quad gpu set up ..............


What game at what settings did you have in mind?

Here's mine
3x 1920 x 1080 for gaming and 4 x 1920 x 1080 for productivity


----------



## Dr216

Not recently but way back at the dawn of time when eyefinity was young you used to get this with DP and hdmi allot, Cant remember the fix but basically you had to force it so it doesnt put the screens into standby when they are not in use cant remember how. no idea if that is still relevent or usefull.

Edit: thinking about it I think the fix i went for was crude, namely swapping over to DVI and Active adapters, not exactly an Ideal solution.


----------



## AllGamer

Hey guys

I could use your feed back on this topic http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1340091

thinking about swapping out my 6x 24" 1920 x 1080 for :

3x 40" 1920 x 1080
or
3x 27" 2560 x 1440


----------



## tsm106

There's something gut inspiring about running three large ass panels (tv), it's like the full cinema effect. If I didn't have a wife and kids I could do something about it but that's another story. That guy from ncix did a video of eyefinity with three tv's and it was very cool, especially I would think for racing games or flight sims.


----------



## Infrabasse

I would look the videoprojector direction


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> I would look the videoprojector direction


I already have that, on my Home Theatre rig

it's wall to wall, aprox 90" to 100" viewing area in 1080p HD

but that is still only 1 screen

I wan to keep doing nVidia Surround View / AMD Eyefinity 3 on large screens for a more immersive game play

getting ready for Star Citizen


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> There's something gut inspiring about running three large ass panels (tv), it's like the full cinema effect. If I didn't have a wife and kids I could do something about it but that's another story. That guy from ncix did a video of eyefinity with three tv's and it was very cool, especially I would think for racing games or flight sims.


if you have time

can you please post the link?

I'll like to get an idea, before I actually purchase those 3 big 40"









http://www.robertsspaceindustries.com/forum/group.php?groupid=62


----------



## Infrabasse

Who said just 1 projector ?
Get 2 or 3 and enjoy true borderless eyefinity in high resolution and massive size.


----------



## SkateZilla

Display port 1.2 hubs.... need them... AMD... FoxConn... whoever....

I went from Cat 12.6 w/ no desktop tearing to Cat 12.11 Beta 7 to get awesome frame rates, and that brought back the desktop tearing... oy..


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AllGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> There's something gut inspiring about running three large ass panels (tv), it's like the full cinema effect. If I didn't have a wife and kids I could do something about it but that's another story. That guy from ncix did a video of eyefinity with three tv's and it was very cool, especially I would think for racing games or flight sims.
> 
> 
> 
> if you have time
> 
> can you please post the link?
> 
> I'll like to get an idea, before I actually purchase those 3 big 40"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.robertsspaceindustries.com/forum/group.php?groupid=62
Click to expand...

FFW to 1:40

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mJeefx5_Qc


----------



## AllGamer

HOLY Frak!
at minute 6:19 is where it shines









http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=4mJeefx5_Qc#t=379s

Thank you *tsm106*, you have shown me the light









I'm sold!

I'm off to pick up 3x 40" or maybe even 3x 46" as shown on that video


----------



## Papermilk

Yeah like others said if you don't have a wife & kids or if they don't care go for the TVS!!


----------



## AllGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> Who said just 1 projector ?
> Get 2 or 3 and enjoy true borderless eyefinity in high resolution and massive size.


I'm actually considering that after reading this http://nthusim.com/setup/nthusim-test-rig

but i still need to figure out how to place the projectors in a small office space

imagine a regular office with a L shape desk, 2 chairs across the desk for customers and a door way....

definitely can't find a place to set the projectors up, unless up side down on the ceiling, but even so... finding a good long curved projector screen is task of its own

I've never seen one around


----------



## tsm106

My problem with projectors is that it really hampers the rig and reduces it's productivity. You'd probably want another display for day to day work.


----------



## Infrabasse

Even if the picture is flat and doesn't wrap around you, it can still be pretty awesome.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyNZY8On5q8

Stick them on the ceiling and project where suitable, wall or drop down screen, whatever works for you but I wouldn't say a curved screen is a necessity.
For productivity just stick to normal monitors


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> Even if the picture is flat and doesn't wrap around you, it can still be pretty awesome.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyNZY8On5q8
> Stick them on the ceiling and project where suitable, wall or drop down screen, whatever works for you but I wouldn't say a curved screen is a necessity.
> For productivity just stick to normal monitors


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOY2lREuwjU


----------



## SkateZilla

Any news from CES about the MST Hubs>!


----------



## Infrabasse

Thanks, yeah I understand there are better ways to implement projectors but in my mind you don't need to go that far to already start to be superior to a multi monitor setup for gaming. Which is handy when you have limiting factors such as space to take into account.


----------



## SkateZilla

Yeah, if I win the Lottery, I'll buy a Huge house and Make an Eyefinity Room, with a 6:2 HUGE Screen powered by Quad XFired Top O Line GPUs in a Rig that will prolly cost more than my car.

till then, it's a dream


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Why would you buy those crappy Dell Panels...


You want to talk about crappy, I've got three eMachines monitors. They're really bad, but I can't complain at all seeing as I got them for $80 each on clearance at Staples. I got a 3x1 Eyefinity setup for less money than a lot of people here have paid for a single monitor.


----------



## muhd86

can any one help as how to run 4 displays in eyefinity .
i am runing the current 3 lcd set up with

hdmi
display port
and dvi

how to install the 4th montitor .


----------



## norules

Hi All,

I've been running eyefinity now for the last 2 years and from my side no complaints.

running a 6870 with a 2X 22" Samsung sync masters and 1X 27" Samsung.

I've recently change my screens to 3X ViewSonic's VX2250wm-LED just to get them balanced.

All Screens running on 1X 6870 there are 1XHDMI 2XDVI and 2XMinidp ports.

I see you all prefer the dvi to Mdp adapter above the vga to Mdp i i may ask are there any diffrence.
Asking for assistance on the new connection of monitor.
Will I be able to run all three monitor from the dvi to the 6870 using 1 active dvi to mdp and the rest on the 2X dvi port.


----------



## takealready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norules*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I've been running eyefinity now for the last 2 years and from my side no complaints.
> 
> running a 6870 with a 2X 22" Samsung sync masters and 1X 27" Samsung.
> 
> I've recently change my screens to 3X ViewSonic's VX2250wm-LED just to get them balanced.
> 
> All Screens running on 1X 6870 there are 1XHDMI 2XDVI and 2XMinidp ports.
> 
> I see you all prefer the dvi to Mdp adapter above the vga to Mdp i i may ask are there any diffrence.
> Asking for assistance on the new connection of monitor.
> Will I be able to run all three monitor from the dvi to the 6870 using 1 active dvi to mdp and the rest on the 2X dvi port.


I'm using the Startech Display port to VGA adapter for my eyefinity setup. I'm currently researching for some new monitors
(view from newegg). They are not active,
I've had no problems with them. I've been told it's because my 3 monitors are 1280 x 1024.


----------



## norules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *takealready*
> 
> I'm using the Startech Display port to VGA adapter for my eyefinity setup. I'm currently researching for some new monitors
> (view from newegg). They are not active,
> I've had no problems with them. I've been told it's because my 3 monitors are 1280 x 1024.


thank you for the response

so there isn't a huge diffrence between the dvi Mdp and vga Mdp?


----------



## takealready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norules*
> 
> thank you for the response
> 
> so there isn't a huge diffrence between the dvi Mdp and vga Mdp?


None that I've seen. The only issue I have is from time to time (almost every two months) my display port adapter will come loose. So I have to wiggle it back in. That's why I'm going to get this cable from Newegg, (link of cable). I'm sick and tired of having adapters all over the place.

As far as quality goes, my passive Displayport + 2x VGA is the same as my friends connection whom uses Passive Displayport + 2x DVI.


----------



## norules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *takealready*
> 
> None that I've seen. The only issue I have is from time to time (almost every two months) my display port adapter will come loose. So I have to wiggle it back in. That's why I'm going to get this cable from Newegg, (link of cable). I'm sick and tired of having adapters all over the place.
> 
> As far as quality goes, my passive Displayport + 2x VGA is the same as my friends connection whom uses Passive Displayport + 2x DVI.


stupid question, all our shops ran out of Mdp now for the stupid question: mac is also using Mdp will they also work on a normak system like ours?

another question if i my, i found a HMDI to Mdp but unable to get it working are there a special way of connecting it?
for example : 2X vga to dvi 1 x Hdmi to Mdp
: 2x Dvi to Dvi 1x Hdmi to Mdp

thanks appreciate the info..


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norules*
> 
> stupid question, all our shops ran out of Mdp now for the stupid question: mac is also using Mdp will they also work on a normak system like ours?
> 
> another question if i my, i found a HMDI to Mdp but unable to get it working are there a special way of connecting it?
> for example : 2X vga to dvi 1 x Hdmi to Mdp
> : 2x Dvi to Dvi 1x Hdmi to Mdp
> 
> thanks appreciate the info..


Mac Uses Thunderbolt, not DisplayPort, the Connection is the same, but the protocols vary.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *takealready*
> 
> None that I've seen. The only issue I have is from time to time (almost every two months) my display port adapter will come loose. So I have to wiggle it back in. That's why I'm going to get this cable from Newegg, (link of cable). I'm sick and tired of having adapters all over the place.
> 
> As far as quality goes, my passive Displayport + 2x VGA is the same as my friends connection whom uses Passive Displayport + 2x DVI.


Unless you're using an Sapphire FleX edition Card.

You must have an Active Display Port Adapter. Passive Adapters will not work, nor will cheap DisplayPort to DVI Cables. Tried them, as I had them sitting around, and they will not work correctly, if at all.

I Currently Use:
HDMI Out -> HDMI To DVI Adapter -> DVI IN, Left Screen.
DVI OUt -> DVI IN, Center Screen
MiniDP2.0 Out -> Active MiniDP to DVI Adapter -> DVI In Right Screen.

Eyefinity 5760x1080 Desktop, Eyefinity 6048x1080 Bezel Corrected Gaming.

I am also re-doing that setup, to what I had before, as I've tested it and it worked, but i didnt have the cable wiring that i needed done at the time.

MiniDP Out- -> MiniDP to DVI Adapter, Left Screen
MiniDP Out- -> MiniDP to DVI Adapter, Center Screen
DVI OUt -> DVI IN, Center Screen
HDMI Out -> HDMI In HDTV

3 Screens in 5760x1080 Eyefinity, with one Extended Display at 1080p.

I'm able to use the HDMI out to the HDTV to view DRM Content from WMC. Without Having to change, disable, or adjust eyefinity settings.

Once I get my Hands on a DP2.0 MST Hub. It will be.

MiniDP Out -> DP2.0 MST Hub -> Active Adapters to all 3 LCD Screens for Eyefinity
HDMI Out -> HDMI In on HDTV
DVI out to DVI In, on smaller Monitor for Extended display (Flight Sim Gauges, MS Smart Glass, whatever).


----------



## norules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Mac Uses Thunderbolt, not DisplayPort, the Connection is the same, but the protocols vary.
> Unless you're using an Sapphire FleX edition Card.
> 
> You must have an Active Display Port Adapter. Passive Adapters will not work, nor will cheap DisplayPort to DVI Cables. Tried them, as I had them sitting around, and they will not work correctly, if at all.
> 
> I Currently Use:
> HDMI Out -> HDMI To DVI Adapter -> DVI IN, Left Screen.
> DVI OUt -> DVI IN, Center Screen
> MiniDP2.0 Out -> Active MiniDP to DVI Adapter -> DVI In Right Screen.
> 
> Eyefinity 5760x1080 Desktop, Eyefinity 6048x1080 Bezel Corrected Gaming.
> 
> I am also re-doing that setup, to what I had before, as I've tested it and it worked, but i didnt have the cable wiring that i needed done at the time.
> 
> MiniDP Out- -> MiniDP to DVI Adapter, Left Screen
> MiniDP Out- -> MiniDP to DVI Adapter, Center Screen
> DVI OUt -> DVI IN, Center Screen
> HDMI Out -> HDMI In HDTV
> 
> 3 Screens in 5760x1080 Eyefinity, with one Extended Display at 1080p.
> 
> I'm able to use the HDMI out to the HDTV to view DRM Content from WMC. Without Having to change, disable, or adjust eyefinity settings.
> 
> Once I get my Hands on a DP2.0 MST Hub. It will be.
> 
> MiniDP Out -> DP2.0 MST Hub -> Active Adapters to all 3 LCD Screens for Eyefinity
> HDMI Out -> HDMI In on HDTV
> DVI out to DVI In, on smaller Monitor for Extended display (Flight Sim Gauges, MS Smart Glass, whatever).


my setup worked the same yours are working in the way of the wiring. but the Mdp to vga got damaged. now i can't find one around here.

i do have a Mdp to HDMI how will i go about connecting it and what connections do i need?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmoo*
> 
> Hi Papermilk - at stock clocks for both cards, I would say that the 7970 pulls ahead (especially if you get the premium versions of the 7970). If you do OC the 7950, it can perform very close to the 7970 at stock and for $100 cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also just gotten myself an early Christmas present - 3 ASUS PA238QR screens to run Eyefinity on my MSI 7950 (with a TF3 cooler)


Almost the exact same monitor setup as me!
I love it


----------



## norules

IMG-20130119-00239.jpg 796k .jpg file


----------



## Infrabasse

norules, what videocard do you use (I need the info for your club entry) ?


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Thought I would pop an update on here.
Since I added my spec last I have changed quite a few things including the Case and Monitors.

*Current Spec Is:*

*The system:*
*Case:* Corsair Obsidian 800D
*Mobo:* Asus Maximus Extreme IV - Z
*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K @ 4.4ghz
*GPU:* 3 x Sapphire Radeon 7970's running 1200/1600
*RAM:* 8GB of Corsair Dominator GT 2133mhz
*SSD's:* 1x vertex 4 512GB and 1x Vertex 3 256GB
*HDD's:* 2x 1TB 7200rpm Seagates
*PSU:* XFX Pro 1250w Black gamer Edition

*Input / Output Items:*
*Mouse:* Logitech G500 (Rat 9 on its way)
*Keyboard:* Logitech G19
*Monitors:* 3x BenQ 2420 120hz 3D versions running Eyefinity at 5760x1080.
*Audio:* Dolby 7.1 system.
*Game Controllers:* Razer Nostramo Keypad and Thrustmaster T500RS wheel & pedals

*Cooling & Monitoring*
*CPU Block:* EK Supreme HF Plexi EN
*Radiator internal:* EK Coolstream XT 360mm Copper Fins - Single Circuit
*Radiator external:* Phobya Extreme Supernova 1260mm
*Reservoir:* XSPC Acrylic Dual 5.25 with pump inside
*Pump:* Alphacool VPP655 - D5 Pump
*Internal Rad Fans:* 3 x Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1850RPM - AP15s.
*External Rad Fans:* 4x 200mm Coolermaster Magaflow silents
*Case Fans:* 3x 140mm Noisetakers. (1 in, 1 out, 1 HDD bay.)
*Coolant:* EK EKoolant clear
*Monitor and control:* Aquaero 5 pro Computer.

*External Backup:*
*Server:* HPMediasmart with CPU upgrade & 4TB installed.
*NAS:* Thecus 5200pro with 5TB installed. (2TB raid & 1 spare)

*Some images.*












http://www.stewartsanderson.com/p511390059/e4ca923b4

And thats it I guess... until a new Intel platform comes out this rig isnt getting opened ever again....


----------



## Infrabasse

I couldn't find you in the list?
Added you in.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Thanks mate.
On topic - something worth mentioning for Eyefinity at 120hz is you can no longer use HDMi or standard DVI as they dont support 120hz.

Its valuable info as there are not that many monitors out there with DP's. In my case I went for 2x DP and 1 times Dual Link DVI.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> Thanks mate.
> On topic - something worth mentioning for Eyefinity at 120hz is you can no longer use HDMi or standard DVI as they dont support 120hz.
> 
> Its valuable info as there are not that many monitors out there with DP's. In my case I went for 2x DP and 1 times Dual Link DVI.


yea I use 2dp and one dvi with apple dual adapters.
Not offically supported by amd but works.
some issues as I need to boost the usb voltage with adapter (cheap) and when installing drivers the resolution tends to be messed up until one let two screens go off line back and forth.
Once that then eyefinity works without issues.
using 1680x1050 viewsonic 2268 120hz screens 5040x1050
some input lag in fps games but need to give the kids some advantage or they cry when I shoot them all the time.

I removed my bezels and tis much better now.
went from 29mm or so to 18mm and its a big difference even though I never notice the bezels playing.


----------



## norules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> norules, what videocard do you use (I need the info for your club entry) ?


Hi Sorry, will do a complete build layout and upload.
Card (AMD Radeon HD 6870 )


----------



## 12Cores

I cannot get eyefinity to work with active mini displayport adapter that came with my Diamond 7970. Connections below:

Monitor 1 - DVI to DVI
Monitor 2 - DVI adapter to HDMI
Monitor 3 - Mini displayport to DVI

The monitor attached to the mini displayport keeps telling me that there is no signal, I tried running the displayport by itself still no signal, am doing something wrong or is the adapter just a dud? Running the 13.1 driver.


----------



## AngelOfHavoc

What kind of performance have people with crossfire 7970's been getting? I game at 5760 x 1080 on a single 7970 but am contemplating getting a second card. Infrabasse, if you get the chance could you update my post in the 3 monitor list? My gpu has changed. Thanks.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngelOfHavoc*
> 
> What kind of performance have people with crossfire 7970's been getting? I game at 5760 x 1080 on a single 7970 but am contemplating getting a second card.


Personally - If you dont have any reason for extra power, I wouldnt bother as it can be an arse.
I got mine for benching so I have 3, but when games utilise it properly its awesome.

As a great scaling example - I screenshot Hawx2 as I was complaining to DCS about their poor performance and they scale as follows.

I ran its internal benchmark with the same set of rules. Everything to max, 3, then 2, then 1 GPU. Results as follows.

*3 GPU's*
http://www.stewartsanderson.com/p511390059/e532b7570

*2 GPU's*
http://www.stewartsanderson.com/p511390059/e532b7674

*1GPU:*
http://www.stewartsanderson.com/p511390059/e532b72b0

http://www.stewartsanderson.com/p511390059/e532b6dfa


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> I cannot get eyefinity to work with active mini displayport adapter that came with my Diamond 7970. Connections below:
> 
> Monitor 1 - DVI to DVI
> Monitor 2 - DVI adapter to HDMI
> Monitor 3 - Mini displayport to DVI
> 
> The monitor attached to the mini displayport keeps telling me that there is no signal, I tried running the displayport by itself still no signal, am doing something wrong or is the adapter just a dud? Running the 13.1 driver.


What happens if you Run just 1 display, the MiniDP to DVI.

Also, Make sure your display is set to DVI.

Encountered this with alot of people i built systems for, the Monitor is defaulted to VGA, so it will come on, display no signal and turn off again.

Leave system off, and press input button on the screen to cycle it to DVI.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> I tried running the displayport by itself still no signal


Unless you selected the wrong input on the monitor I would say the adapter or card output might be faulty.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> Personally - If you dont have any reason for extra power, I wouldnt bother as it can be an arse.
> I got mine for benching so I have 3, but when games utilise it properly its awesome.
> 
> As a great scaling example - I screenshot Hawx2 as I was complaining to DCS about their poor performance and they scale as follows.
> 
> I ran its internal benchmark with the same set of rules. Everything to max, 3, then 2, then 1 GPU. Results as follows.


DCS only uses 2 Threads, 1 For Sound, and 1 For EVERYTHING ELSE (Physics, Dynamic Weather, AI, Controller Logic, EVERYTHING).

This should hopefully be changed when the new Engine is done.

Also HAWX2 and DCS are Two Entirely Different Perspectives. One of them is a SImulation, that Simulates Everything, the Other is a Arcade PoS that's only good for Running Benchmarks on GPUs.

To that Effect:


----------



## AngelOfHavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> Personally - If you dont have any reason for extra power, I wouldnt bother as it can be an arse.
> I got mine for benching so I have 3, but when games utilise it properly its awesome.
> 
> As a great scaling example - I screenshot Hawx2 as I was complaining to DCS about their poor performance and they scale as follows.
> 
> I ran its internal benchmark with the same set of rules. Everything to max, 3, then 2, then 1 GPU. Results as follows.


Now, these are excellent framerates, but is there any microstutter? 2 years ago I had crossfire 5850's and the microstutter was so bad that I sold the second card. It has been 2 years since then and I still hear people complaining about microstutter. Has it still not been fixed?


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Also HAWX2 and DCS are Two Entirely Different Perspectives. One of them is a SImulation, that Simulates Everything, the Other is a Arcade PoS that's only good for Running Benchmarks on GPUs.


I fully realise that mate, however, you would expect better than *9fps* with 3x 7970s and a 4.4ghz 3770K would you not?


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngelOfHavoc*
> 
> Now, these are excellent framerates, but is there any microstutter? 2 years ago I had crossfire 5850's and the microstutter was so bad that I sold the second card. It has been 2 years since then and I still hear people complaining about microstutter. Has it still not been fixed?


I dont have microstutter on mine since 12.11 B11 mate, no idea why but yes, I have also read about pepole having nothing but problems.
That said, I also read people wont instal betas so maybe they are stuck on prior drivers.


----------



## KaRLiToS

I can't believe I wasn't subscribed to this thread.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> I fully realise that mate, however, you would expect better than *9fps* with 3x 7970s and a 4.4ghz 3770K would you not?


DCS is limtied by the Engine itself, and it's resource management. I get the same Frames/PS on 3 different Teir machines.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> I can't believe I wasn't subscribed to this thread.


Just added you to the club.
Hope you don't mind, your rig was too awesome to pass on.


----------



## hambone96

Count me in please!
My dad and I just finished building the desk, by the way









Running a single HD 6870 1GB at stock speeds. Along with two Acer S220HQLAbd 21.5" 1080p monitors for the sides, and a Seiki 24" 1080p tv for the center monitor.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> Just added you to the club.
> Hope you don't mind, your rig was too awesome to pass on.


Dumb Question, was I added to the club?


----------



## Infrabasse

Where's your post with picture and rig details ?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Thank you Infrabasse









But you made a mistake in the description, everything is true but I also have 2 x PowerColor Cards if you check correctly in my sig rig









I have total of 4 x 7970s


----------



## King4x4

Soon joing the Quadfire team!

Just ordered a fourth card incoming soon!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Soon joing the Quadfire team!
> 
> Just ordered a fourth card incoming soon!


welcome to the club King!
















I am about to put my quartet under water.


----------



## King4x4

Have a block coming in before the card itself!

Once you go water.... you never go back!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Have a block coming in before the card itself!
> 
> Once you go water.... you never go back!


yep, big air is the gateway drug to the big wet.









Watercool it, then burn it!


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> Where's your post with picture and rig details ?


I thought i had posted that all a while ago://











And YT Videos: (Newest First):


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> DCS is limtied by the Engine itself, and it's resource management. I get the same Frames/PS on 3 different Teir machines.


How on earth do you put up with playing it at 9 FPS?


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> How on earth do you put up with playing it at 9 FPS?


i dont, i play 20-30 on the ground and 70-80 in the air (VSYNC'd to 60)


----------



## RJacobs28

Count me in -

Running a Samsung MD230X3 setup and loving it. Being pushed my two Asus 7970 DCII's









POST #27274


----------



## Infrabasse

nb: you have a direct link to individual posts in the top right of each post


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> i dont, i play 20-30 on the ground and 70-80 in the air (VSYNC'd to 60)


Ah, sorry, missunderstood you, when you said you "Get te same FPS" I thought you meant the same as me.


----------



## Myyu

Left: Acer S231HL 23"
Middle: Acer S230HL 23"
Right Acer S231HL 23"

Being run off a single Vapor-X 7950 OCed to 1100/1350.


----------



## Infrabasse

added


----------



## SkateZilla

13.2, 3rd screen tearing still there.


----------



## Myyu

So, I've noticed a little quirk. When I'm in my eyefinity preset, my wallpaper looks like it supposed to. (5760x1080), but when I'm in my extended preset (3x 1920x1080) preset my wallpaper goes all sorts of screwy.

 is how it is supposed to look.

but when I go to my extended preset the middle goes to the right, and the umbrella logos are back to back on the left and middle screen. I've swapped and moved them a million ways, and when the wallpaper is correct, it makes my primary my left screen, not my middle. Any help?


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myyu*
> 
> So, I've noticed a little quirk. When I'm in my eyefinity preset, my wallpaper looks like it supposed to. (5760x1080), but when I'm in my extended preset (3x 1920x1080) preset my wallpaper goes all sorts of screwy.
> 
> is how it is supposed to look.
> 
> but when I go to my extended preset the middle goes to the right, and the umbrella logos are back to back on the left and middle screen. I've swapped and moved them a million ways, and when the wallpaper is correct, it makes my primary my left screen, not my middle. Any help?


In extended mode the wallpaper starts on the primary monitor, not necessarily on the left most monitor.
This is how windows handles tiled wallpapers and CCC doesn't change this behavior.

You could set the left most monitor as a primary but then every non-eyefinity game will launch on the left monitor instead of the central one.

What I do is edit my wallpapers so they wrap inside the file itself, so that they tile correctly starting from the central monitor. But then they won't work correctly when in eyefinity.

Maybe multimon proposes a better solution I personnally can't be bothered with having wallpapers working in eyefinity as I don't use the desktop when using my eyefinity preset.


----------



## Myyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> In extended mode the wallpaper starts on the primary monitor, not necessarily on the left most monitor.
> This is how windows handles tiled wallpapers and CCC doesn't change this behavior.
> 
> You could set the left most monitor as a primary but then every non-eyefinity game will launch on the left monitor instead of the central one.
> 
> What I do is edit my wallpapers so they wrap inside the file itself, so that they tile correctly starting from the central monitor. But then they won't work correctly when in eyefinity.
> 
> Maybe multimon proposes a better solution I personnally can't be bothered with having wallpapers working in eyefinity as I don't use the desktop when using my eyefinity preset.


Ahh ok. I gotcha now. I think I can just split the wallpaper into 3, and set it up in either Ultramon or Displayfusion pro.

But if all else fails, it is true that I don't look at my desktop in eyefinity anyway.


----------



## 12Cores

My card will not allow me to run at 5040 x 1050, it defaults to 4800 x 900, I need help. Unfortunately with my build 5760 x 1080 is too much for a single card.


----------



## Infrabasse

Maybe 1680*1050 is not an aspect ratio playable with a 16:9 monitor ?


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> My card will not allow me to run at 5040 x 1050, it defaults to 4800 x 900, I need help. Unfortunately with my build 5760 x 1080 is too much for a single card.


4800*900is a 16:9 aspect ratio,

to use 5040x1050, you screens would need to be 16:10


----------



## SkateZilla

even with latest 13.2 betas.

Still getting 3rd screen tearing on both Desktop and Games, VSYNC enabled and FPS Limiter set to 30 or 60 depending on game im running.

I really dont want to have to go back to 12.6


----------



## ZacMDS

Add Mee to the club! I have 3 Samsung syncmaster 2433BW's I know they're all broken, But I paid £60 for the 3 of them.
Running them off a Sapphire 7850 OC at 1200 core and 1310 mem


----------



## King4x4

Quick update... trifire to quadfire now.


----------



## jameschisholm

Would this be a good way of describing Eyefinity, in comparison to using a large screen.

You are stretching butter(pixels) across too much bread on a 40" 1920x1080 screen (baring in mind if you sit close to it using a PC), whereas with an Eyefinity setup your getting 40" divided between 3 screens with plenty of butter(pixel density) for the bread, in portrait.


----------



## Infrabasse

No,

it's more like having bread butter and blackcurrent toast, and although everything was perfect you get 2 more toasts wth raspberry !!


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Quick update... trifire to quadfire now.
> 
> [pic]
> [pic]


Can't find you in the club, if you want in we need a picture of your desk, not so much the pc.


----------



## King4x4

Sure. Tri-Koreans!


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myyu*
> 
> Ahh ok. I gotcha now. I think I can just split the wallpaper into 3, and set it up in either Ultramon or Displayfusion pro.
> 
> But if all else fails, it is true that I don't look at my desktop in eyefinity anyway.


Doesn't sound too practical If you have to work with triplets of files to change wallpapers.
If you warp your wallpapers you can still use the wallpaper management built into windows, autocycle or pick manually just as you would a normal wallpaper.


----------



## SkateZilla

Tell you what... im bout to buy another 7950 for a 2nd system I'm building..

Im debating getting a "Flex" edition... if i knew for a fact that 2DVI+HDMI wouldnt cause 3rd screen tearing.... and use that one in my system, and put my current 7950 in the other.

But AFAIK, all the "Flex" stuff is, is a built in DP-> DVI converter. that routes MiniDP1 to DVI2.

Anyone have any hard info on that? (does the FlexEdition not have 3rd screen tearing when using 2xDVI and 1x HDMI-> DVI.)

other than that, I guess I'll have to wait for:
-AMD to fix the Issue Permanately
-MST Hubs
-Get a MSI Lightning and use all MiniDP (which is prolly my best bet).


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Quick update... trifire to quadfire now.


Just criticizing, but, how is that loop running?

CPU-> GPU0, GPU1, GPU2, GPU3, then out?

with no cool down in between?.


----------



## King4x4

Zero cooldown between them.


----------



## SkateZilla

how does that effect the cooling of items in the last end of the loop?


----------



## roudabout6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Tell you what... im bout to buy another 7950 for a 2nd system I'm building..
> 
> Im debating getting a "Flex" edition... if i knew for a fact that 2DVI+HDMI wouldnt cause 3rd screen tearing.... and use that one in my system, and put my current 7950 in the other.
> 
> But AFAIK, all the "Flex" stuff is, is a built in DP-> DVI converter. that routes MiniDP1 to DVI2.
> 
> Anyone have any hard info on that? (does the FlexEdition not have 3rd screen tearing when using 2xDVI and 1x HDMI-> DVI.)
> 
> other than that, I guess I'll have to wait for:
> -AMD to fix the Issue Permanately
> -MST Hubs
> -Get a MSI Lightning and use all MiniDP (which is prolly my best bet).


I have the "Flex" and have been using 2DVI+HDMI for months now works great


----------



## King4x4

I am running in parallel flow configuration. Meaning that the flow that comes from the cpu gets split into four flows each going through a gpu.
At maximum variation you will see that all cards run a bit hotter by 3'c in my loop but all within 1'c between each other.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roudabout6*
> 
> I have the "Flex" and have been using 2DVI+HDMI for months now works great


so no 3rd screen tearing on the desktop?

that's my issue right now that i can fix without going all teh way back to 12.6.

I may just wait and get a MSI Lightning and 2 more miniDP adapters. then use the DVI outs for Tv.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roudabout6*
> 
> I have the "Flex" and have been using 2DVI+HDMI for months now works great
> 
> 
> 
> so no 3rd screen tearing on the desktop?
> 
> that's my issue right now that i can fix without going all teh way back to 12.6.
> 
> I may just wait and get a MSI Lightning and 2 more miniDP adapters. then use the DVI outs for Tv.
Click to expand...

DVI + HDMI gives no tearing, it's when you use an active adapter that you have a problem. I found that out with my 6870 since the second DVI is linked to the HDMI, you are forced to use one or the other which means you *have* to use a miniDP. It's probably the one caveat of AMD cards trying to support a bunch of different display technologies. I think everyone would be much happier with all miniDP or full size miniDP/DP and at least 2 adapters (DP>DVI and DP>HDMI) with every card.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> DVI + HDMI gives no tearing, it's when you use an active adapter that you have a problem. I found that out with my 6870 since the second DVI is linked to the HDMI, you are forced to use one or the other which means you *have* to use a miniDP. It's probably the one caveat of AMD cards trying to support a bunch of different display technologies. I think everyone would be much happier with all miniDP or full size miniDP/DP and at least 2 adapters (DP>DVI and DP>HDMI) with every card.


im aware of the history with the DVI/HDMI Display Clocks and MiniDP/DP1.0/DP2.0 not having one, which causes the DP Screen to tear or the DVI Screens to tear depending on which output is set as the "preferred" in CCC.

Im also aware of teh Hardware limitation that most GPUs onlyhave 2 Active Display Clocks (1 DVI, 1 HDMI/DVI Shared), which brings in the DisplayPort Requirement, since Display ports dont require their own display clock.

Sapphire "FleX" allows you to use Both DVI + HDMI, and they dont really say how.

I was told they integrated a Active Converter, or a 3rd Display Clock, which allows all 3 displays to have a Clock.


----------



## roudabout6

It does have an integrated controller in the card and I even run my tv with my eyefinity and I didnt need to buy any adapters because anything you would need comes with the card.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roudabout6*
> 
> It does have an integrated controller in the card and I even run my tv with my eyefinity and I didnt need to buy any adapters because anything you would need comes with the card.


Thanks, I'll prolly just upgrade to MSI Lightning in XFire with my Current card,

Put all my Eyefinity displays on MiniDP, and use the Adapter to output DVI>HDMI-> HDTV for watching TV and stuff.


----------



## DrKrust

Thought i would make an account to contribute to this thread I've been lurker for a long time now....



I'm pimping two Dell U2711 and 3 debezel Dell U2412m for portrait eyefinity.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Thought i would make an account to contribute to this thread I've been lurker for a long time now....
> 
> I'm pimping two Dell U2711 and 3 debezel Dell U2412m for portrait eyefinity.


Sweet se-up.

Also I was wondering if anyone had any idea how much if any performance gain I would get from a 7970 lightning oc'd, right now I have a 6970/6950 with 3 U2412's. I would love to turn up settings with good frames.


----------



## takealready

Anyone here in the group running 6850's in Crossfire+Eyefinity?
How the performance increase?
What games have benefited the most from your crossfire setup?
What is your Eyefinity resolution?

So far I've loved how my 6850 has handled everything I've thrown at it for a year. I know my resolution of 3840 x 1024 (triple 1280 x 1024, 17" LCD's) isn't much.
So far my single 6850 can handle my 3,932,160 pixels, my compensated resolution when I play games is 3984 x 1024.

The reason I'm asking is because my 2nd 6850 (it's a BIOSTAR VA6855NPG2 and I already own a Gigabyte GV-R685OC-1GD) is in the mail and I plan on upgrading my monitors to three 1440 x 900, 19" widescreen LCD's or three 1680 x 1050, 22" LCD's later on this year or next (every year I upgrade something on my build).

To be technical:
My current pixels numbers are 4,079,616 (3984 x 1024 resolution)
I will be at either 3,888,000 pixels (4320 x 900 resolution)
or 5,292,000 pixels (5040 x 1050 resolution)
I think that with triple 1680 x 1050 monitors my crossfire 6850 might not be able to handle it (I could go for triple 6850's. Yes they can be triple crossfired, for $86 or so from the bay).

What do you think? I'm asking now, because I've been keeping an eye out on the monitors. Even though this will be next years upgrade, I don't want to pass up an opportunity to get some good Dell monitors for $70 - $90 a piece. I already have one of the only two 6850's on the market that can be triple/ quad crossfired. If you're curious the only 6850's in the U.S. market that can be triple/ quad crossfired are these two:

PowerColor AX6850 1GBD5-I2DH and BIOSTAR VA6855NPG2


----------



## wermad

Hey guys, just popped in my first 7970 and I'm experiencing some tearing just using my browser. Only happens on the two screens on the adapters (amd one and accell). I haven't gamed yet but its annoying. Found a little help article on Amd's site and they suggest setting up all cards with dp. Any thoughts?

Btw, coming off quad 580 3gbs and I never had this issue with them









edit: I'm using 13.1


----------



## verbatim

You uninstall nvidia drivers and install amd ones?


----------



## takealready

Group moderator can you please upgrade my status to crossfired HD6850's (One BIOSTAR VA6855NPG2 and one GV-R685OC-1GD)?

I know the inside of my case isn't as spotless as everyone else in this club. But I'm going to be getting a White Switch 810 this year, so there's no point to clean up the
aging Sunbeam Transformer case. I apologize in advance for the dust.

On a more serious note, I did some benchmark tests before and after I crossfired. Sadly, my favorite basketball game NBA 2k11 doesn't support Crossfire. I've actually lost
9 frames. Does anyone know if NBA 2K12 or NBA 2K13 supports crossfire?

Lastly, I've included some screenshots of some of my NBA 2k11 and Batman Arkham City benchmarks before and after corssfire. I don't know how to benchmark: sleeping dogs, ARMA II (the built in benchmark won't work for me) or Need for Speed Most Wanted (those are the only games I have on my hard drive).


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *verbatim*
> 
> You uninstall nvidia drivers and install amd ones?


Yes, driver sweeper nv drivers.going to try a different driver version.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Hey guys, just popped in my first 7970 and I'm experiencing some tearing just using my browser. Only happens on the two screens on the adapters (amd one and accell). I haven't gamed yet but its annoying. Found a little help article on Amd's site and they suggest setting up all cards with dp. Any thoughts?
> 
> Btw, coming off quad 580 3gbs and I never had this issue with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I'm using 13.1


Set One of the Screens with the DP to Preferred Display. which will stop tearing on the DP Screens.

in order to get rid of it, all 3 screens should be DP or using a DP MST Hub.

One reason why Im upgrading to a card with 4 MiniDP Ports as soon as I can.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Set One of the Screens with the DP to Preferred Display. which will stop tearing on the DP Screens.
> 
> in order to get rid of it, all 3 screens should be DP or using a DP MST Hub.
> 
> One reason why Im upgrading to a card with 4 MiniDP Ports as soon as I can.


Thanks, I did that and it fixed the dp ones but now the dvi is tearing. Sad







, I have a 670 I'm going to try.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thanks, I did that and it fixed the dp ones but now the dvi is tearing. Sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I have a 670 I'm going to try.


Yeah it's one or the other, It's a Display Clock issue, Majority of the GPU's only have 2 Display Clocks availible so it's usually DVI, HDMI/DVI Shared.

The DisplayPort's dont need timings, which why the requirement for a 3rd screen on MIniDP exists.

You can get a "FleX" edition from Sapphire which allows 3x DVI...

Right now i use:

DVI-DVI Left Screen
HDMI->DVI Middle
MiniDP->DVI Right screen.

I set my DVI Screen to Preferred, so tearing is only on my far right screen, which i use less.

If i Set my DP Screen to Preferred, I Get tearing on both DVI Screens.

Only way to resolve it is to get a card with 3+ MiniDP outputs. or A DisplayPORT 2.0 MST Hub (which hasnt gone retail and is 3 years overdue).


----------



## wermad

Question: If get a DC2 7970, can I use all dp (to dvi) and solve the tearing issue? The reference 7970 I have has tearing on the monitor hooked up to the dvi but not on the dp to dvi.


----------



## King4x4

It should.

Found a source!

http://answers.unity3d.com/questions/236471/eyefinity-multiscreen-tearing-with-or-without-vsyn.html

Should work fine if you use the DP!

Psst...

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=34111

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=34009

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=34008


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> It should.
> 
> Found a source!
> 
> http://answers.unity3d.com/questions/236471/eyefinity-multiscreen-tearing-with-or-without-vsyn.html
> 
> Should work fine if you use the DP!
> 
> Psst...
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=34111
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=34009
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=34008


Thanks buddy!!!! Ek includes a i/o two-slot bracket w/ the block. Boy, oh boy! this is great news!!!!

One thing though, i've been reading a lot about vrm issues with the DC2


----------



## King4x4

Cooling or just bad VRMs?

If it is cooling... I have the same block.... Even at extreme OCs the VRMs never go over 70'C.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Cooling or just bad VRMs?
> 
> If it is cooling... I have the same block.... Even at extreme OCs the VRMs never go over 70'C.


Well, the cooling issue had to do with the stock cooler, but I'll be running water. Just wondering about the vrms since there were reports of them going black-screen.


----------



## King4x4

That I cannot help with... I remember that the 7950 DCII was a disaster though.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Go with the lightning. But if I were you, I would get 4 x Reference 7970s.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> That I cannot help with... I remember that the 7950 DCII was a disaster though.


Well, I'll see if I can get it from a seller with a return policy or to rma it if necessary.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Go with the lightning. But if I were you, I would get 4 x Reference 7970s.


Would like to but its hella expensive







, used ones are going for ~$400-450. DC2 are going ~$350. Plus, if I go with amd, I can go 5x1 portrait (5400x1920) since my monitors have gone down in price. I'm sure quad 7970s dc2 would be able to power 5x1 1080


----------



## wermad

Thanks to King 4x4, this looks promising:
Quote:


> How do you make a unity game run in an EyeFinity Multi-display setup with out any tearing?
> 0
> 
> We are currently doing some tests with ATI EyeFinity, Unity and a 3x2 monitor (1080p) configuration. And I thought i'd post them here. We are testing on a fast pc (intel i7e, SSD, 12GB ram, etc.). The ATI card we are using is the Asus HD7970-DC2-3GD5 display card. Note - we have tested this with v 3.4 and 3.5 and have experienced similar results.
> 
> With a 3x2 Eyefinity "Display Group," Unity opens fullscreen no problem (total dimensions of 5760x2160). The main problem with this configuration visually has to do with micro-tearing and/or tearing. We have messed with vsync settings (everyvBlank and off). Here are our results:
> 
> Vsync on (Every VBlank) - we get a single large tear across a few of the displays at a time. It is only visible when objects are moving across the screen at a relatively quick clip.
> 
> Vsync off - (Don't Sync) we experience more tears (expected, i know). This too is only visible when objects are moving across the screen array at a relatively quick clip.
> 
> I'm happy to post photos of our results too if it helps. Our current goal is to understand is why the tearing happens when Vsync is set to Every VBlank and if there are any workarounds-either hardware or software-related.
> 
> Things we are going to test next:
> 
> A. Use the Catalyst Control Center to manage Vsync settings (instead of unity) so this may be an option as well. UPDATE - Tearing also was prevalent in all cases/attempts.
> 
> B. Look into some kind or hardware 'ImagePro' solution that does between the pc and displays.
> 
> C. Look into D3D overrider (http://www.guru3d.com/category/rivatuner/) or other similar things. UPDATE - D3D overrider is out of date/not compatible.
> 
> D. Mess more with softTH (http://www.kegetys.fi/SoftTH/) UPDATE - we have tried multiple configurations with SoftTH to no avail on a 3x2 monitor configuration. All tests/configs resulted in tearing.
> 
> E. force OpenGL Anyone have any experience with the above items? if so, wanna save us some time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tearingmulti-display
> more ▼
> 
> asked Apr 06 at 07:46 PM
> droderick gravatar image
> 
> droderick
> 75 ● 1 ● 1 ● 4
> 1 answer: sort voted first ▼
> 0
> 
> *Found the culprit!
> 
> The tearing was happening because our GFX card has 2 DVI outs & 4 miniDP outs. if we used 4 of the miniDP only, we have no tearing. Similarly, if we used only the 2 DVI outs we also have no tearing. Still not really sure what is causing the problem, nonetheless, it appears that cards with multiple types of outputs (e.g. dvi & miniDP) don't like to play well with one another.*


http://answers.unity3d.com/questions/236471/eyefinity-multiscreen-tearing-with-or-without-vsyn.html


----------



## SkateZilla

For the 50 Bazzillionth time.

The Tearing is Caused by DVI/HDMI Ports being on a DISPLAY CLOCK, Most if not ALL GPUS only HAVE 2 (I think there is actually a law somewhere that prevents more than 2).

In Order to use more than 2, you have to run with a 3rd Screen using the DISPLAY PORT.

Even when using an Active DP->DVI/HDMI Adapter, the DP does NOT require or use a DISPLAY CLOCK, so it renders at whatever timing it wants to.|

The only way to NOT GET TEARING, is to USE THE SAME OUTPUT TYPE for ALL SCREENS. Which Means DISPLAY PORT.

Via a Card that Has the Number of Display Ports you require, or By Using a Card with 2 DisplayPort 2.0 Ports and 2 DP2.0 MST HUBS (for a total of 6 streams).

Setting a DVI SCREEN as a Preferred Device, Gives the Timing Priority to the DisplayCLOCKS. Giving a DP Screen Preferred Devices gives priority to the DP timings. which do not use the DISPLAY Clock.

SO, DVI/HDMI operate on a Different Timing as the DP Ports.

If you mix connections Your always gonna have an ODD Screen Out with tearing.


----------



## wermad

I sold my vanilla 7970. Looking for a DC2 and here's hoping three dp ports will do the trick


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I sold my vanilla 7970. Looking for a DC2 and here's hoping three dp ports will do the trick


The 7970 Lightnings seem to have gone bye bye on newegg, (only get to them by Direct Part# now, browsing selection they are AWAL.

I may hold out to see if the MiniDP Hubs come or not. HD8900 Series Cards should just be straight 6 MiniDPs with at least 1 adapter.

the only Eyefinity 6 editions I've seen were like 7700 or low 7800 spec GPUs... ***.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> The 7970 Lightnings seem to have gone bye bye on newegg, (only get to them by Direct Part# now, browsing selection they are AWAL.
> 
> I may hold out to see if the MiniDP Hubs come or not. HD8900 Series Cards should just be straight 6 MiniDPs with at least 1 adapter.
> 
> the only Eyefinity 6 editions I've seen were like 7700 or low 7800 spec GPUs... ***.


Tempting on the Lightnings







Especially, since there's a block for it









I'm just upgrading now. would make a good upgrade from my 580s.


----------



## wermad

Fyi: Tigerdirect still has Lightnings and the one's bundled with game coupons/discounts.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/search.asp?keywords=7970+lightning


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Fyi: Tigerdirect still has Lightnings and the one's bundled with game coupons/discounts.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/search.asp?keywords=7970+lightning


marked up about $30 too.

I'll wait for NewEgg to re-stock or order directly from MSI.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> marked up about $30 too.
> 
> I'll wait for NewEgg to re-stock or order directly from MSI.


Its because of Cali tax. If you notice, all sites/stores that charge California sales tax are slightly cheaper then those sites/stores that don't







.

TD does have DC2 w/ rebates, $419. For new cards, seems tempting.....


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Its because of Cali tax. If you notice, all sites/stores that charge California sales tax are slightly cheaper then those sites/stores that don't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> TD does have DC2 w/ rebates, $419. For new cards, seems tempting.....


DCII's had firmware issues if I remember correctly.

TD just never seems to be able to be cheaper than NE,

And if they are it's because they take off the rebates from the base price then add the (*After Rebates), so until you look at details, you think it's cheaper.

I dont do the rebates because I keep UPC's and ProofOfPurchases.


----------



## psikeiro

New monitors, Asus pb238qs


----------



## takealready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New monitors, Asus pb238qs


I'm takealready and I approve those monitors


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *takealready*
> 
> I'm takealready and I approve those monitors


I had set it up like this at first:



but ended up only keeping 3 for myself


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> I had set it up like this at first:
> 
> 
> 
> but ended up only keeping 3 for myself


I so want to run 5x1









Which cards are you running?


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I so want to run 5x1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which cards are you running?


2 gigabyte windforce 7950s at 1220/1550mhz @ 1.218v


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> 2 gigabyte windforce 7950s at 1220/1550mhz @ 1.218v


are you running dp/dp/dvi? If so, any tearing? Thanks


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> are you running dp/dp/dvi? If so, any tearing? Thanks


Dvi/minidp to dvi/HDMI to dvi.

No tearing


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> Dvi/minidp to dvi/HDMI to dvi.
> 
> No tearing


That's weird that some ppl have it and some don't. I'm suspecting my monitors could be the culprit (s).


----------



## SkateZilla

im looking into some things,

My monitors all report 60Hz,

But i have a Feeling the MiniDP-> DVI Adapter maybe running 59.96/4 or 75Hz.

I need to research if it's even possible to control Display Port Timings, as that is the problem.

Display Port doesnt use the DisplayCLOCKS that the DVI/HDMI use.


----------



## takealready

I'd like to run 5X1 also, but I think my mind will explode from all the awesomeness of it all. So for now, I'll play it safe for 3x1


----------



## wermad

Cat had all three of my screens @ 75hz (manufacturer rated at 60hz). i couldn't find anywhere to adjust them. I tried older drivers going back to 12.1 through the latest. It was more prevalent on the older titles.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Cat had all three of my screens @ 75hz (manufacturer rated at 60hz). i couldn't find anywhere to adjust them. I tried older drivers going back to 12.1 through the latest. It was more prevalent on the older titles.


12.6 or 12.8 Fixed the Tearing on Desktop and Games, but it's been broken again ever since.

Edit; 12.4 Release Notes report it as fixed.


----------



## SkateZilla

No News on DisplayPORT 2.0 MST HUBs Either.


----------



## wermad

Would be nice if Amd allowed consumers to utilize the additional cards and their ports (like Nvidia).


----------



## sena

Can anyone recommend me three 23 monitors tu run eyefinity, also are two hd 7950 at 1100/1600 enough for modern games without AA?

Thx.

I was thinking about three dell 2312.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Can anyone recommend me three 23 monitors tu run eyefinity, also are two hd 7950 at 1100/1600 enough for modern games without AA?
> 
> Thx.
> 
> I was thinking about three dell 2312.


I run 3 Asus pb238qs and bf3 runs beautifully on 2 7950s


----------



## ehpexs

Here is my trio of crossovers for the club


----------



## john1016

What settings can you play at with 2 7950's" I'm thinking about upgrading to two MSI twin frozr III and ocing them. I play on 5760x1200 with bezel correction.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> I run 3 Asus pb238qs and bf3 runs beautifully on 2 7950s


Thx, so looks like i dont need to buy third 7950.


----------



## nihlius

Hey, quick question, ever since I installed the 13.1 drivers (yesterday), I've been getting a couple of problems.

The first is that intermittently, the core clock of my 7970 gets stuck at 500MHz, and the only way to fix it is to log out and log back in (Windows 8 Pro). The second is that when running games, it "chunky bluescreens" after an hour or two. It isn't the win8 BSOD, it covers my entire left and middle monitor with dark blue, and the right one is also the same color, except for a black box in the corner. This locks it up completely; I can't turn off the backlight on my G510, or anything, but curiously enough, my G13 can have its' backlight turned on and off.

is this a problem that's arisen with the newest drivers, or.....?


----------



## roudabout6

Hey I need some help here guys.

So I recently debezeled my monitors and the bezel is insanely thin but the vesa mount on the monitor is on the black shell itself it is not in the actual monitor. So i need a way of mounting my monitors debezeled to my stand. Thanks for any help at all


----------



## psikeiro

Did some Crysis 3 benchmarking on its first level, for only 60 seconds, all images pertaining to are here:



Settings at 1920x1080 

Settings at 5760x1080 

Settings used for both resolutions 

Crysis 3 Campaign FPS 

Crysis 3 Campaign FPS Min/Max/Avg 

Crysis 3 Campaign Frame TImes 

PC Settings 

CPU validation http://valid.canardpc.com/2700675

Video Cards Validation http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/m6843/

Video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmCnE7UNSg4

RELEVANT FOR 5760X1080 (What to expect)


----------



## takealready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> Did some Crysis 3 benchmarking on its first level, for only 60 seconds, all images pertaining to are here:
> 
> 
> 
> Settings at 1920x1080
> 
> Settings at 5760x1080
> 
> Settings used for both resolutions
> 
> Crysis 3 Campaign FPS
> 
> Crysis 3 Campaign FPS Min/Max/Avg
> 
> Crysis 3 Campaign Frame TImes
> 
> PC Settings
> 
> CPU validation http://valid.canardpc.com/2700675
> 
> Video Cards Validation http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/m6843/
> 
> Video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmCnE7UNSg4
> 
> RELEVANT FOR 5760X1080 (What to expect)


I wasn't expecting your 7950's to be stomped on by crysis (with eyefinity). My 6850 crossfire has no chance of playing this game in eyefinity.

Besides the beat down, Crysis 3 did not disappoint when it came to the eye candy.


----------



## alamakluke

Hi all,

I currently have 3 23" LED sceens that run at 2ms, but they are all different and I am just getting annoyed by the fact that they are different, also it's really hard to calibrate all 3 screens, I can never get the colors to perfectly match, so I was thinking of getting 3 Asus PA238QR but I notice that these run a 6ms. Has anybody notice any issues with the response time being this high?


----------



## Car17

Any reason why Hydra vision will not install correctly on my computer. ERROR SAYS the ATI driver is not installed and Hyrda cannot continue?


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *takealready*
> 
> Anyone here in the group running 6850's in Crossfire+Eyefinity?
> How the performance increase?
> What games have benefited the most from your crossfire setup?
> What is your Eyefinity resolution?
> 
> So far I've loved how my 6850 has handled everything I've thrown at it for a year. I know my resolution of 3840 x 1024 (triple 1280 x 1024, 17" LCD's) isn't much.
> So far my single 6850 can handle my 3,932,160 pixels, my compensated resolution when I play games is 3984 x 1024.
> 
> The reason I'm asking is because my 2nd 6850 (it's a BIOSTAR VA6855NPG2 and I already own a Gigabyte GV-R685OC-1GD) is in the mail and I plan on upgrading my monitors to three 1440 x 900, 19" widescreen LCD's or three 1680 x 1050, 22" LCD's later on this year or next (every year I upgrade something on my build).
> 
> To be technical:
> My current pixels numbers are 4,079,616 (3984 x 1024 resolution)
> I will be at either 3,888,000 pixels (4320 x 900 resolution)
> or 5,292,000 pixels (5040 x 1050 resolution)
> I think that with triple 1680 x 1050 monitors my crossfire 6850 might not be able to handle it (I could go for triple 6850's. Yes they can be triple crossfired, for $86 or so from the bay).
> 
> What do you think? I'm asking now, because I've been keeping an eye out on the monitors. Even though this will be next years upgrade, I don't want to pass up an opportunity to get some good Dell monitors for $70 - $90 a piece. I already have one of the only two 6850's on the market that can be triple/ quad crossfired. If you're curious the only 6850's in the U.S. market that can be triple/ quad crossfired are these two:
> 
> PowerColor AX6850 1GBD5-I2DH and BIOSTAR VA6855NPG2


Hey bro I have XFire 6850's, I run 3 21.5 Dell u2212hm monitors all at 1920. I have them flipped portrait style. I always would run games at Med to High settings and on Med with 2 cards and 3 monitors at 32XX x 1080 My frames would average around 40. Im not sure if they can be trippled if so send me a link and I would like to look into that. other then that Im looking at upgrading ASP this year.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Car17*
> 
> 3 monitors at 32XX x 1080


3240 x 1920

Can you be more precise on the titles you play at those framerates ? They seem pretty optimistic nowadays.


----------



## Car17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> 3240 x 1920
> 
> Can you be more precise on the titles you play at those framerates ? They seem pretty optimistic nowadays.


Sure sorry,

BF3 all on Med a couple on High
Driver San Fransicso, Maxed
Left for Dead 2, maxed
BF2BC, Med/high
NFS Hot Pursuit, Maxed
Border Lands 2, Maxed
Fallout New Vegas, Maxed

i know its not a lot of top titles, but I am happy with what I have going right now with these two cards. I do believe that BF3 is a good one to base things off of though.


----------



## takealready

Am I supposed to be having screen flickering with my crossfire eyefinity build? I've noticed that ever since I installed the second car my middle screen flickers. It's not obvious, I have to get close to the screen to see it.

Is this supposed to be happening?


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *takealready*
> 
> Am I supposed to be having screen flickering with my crossfire eyefinity build? I've noticed that ever since I installed the second car my middle screen flickers. It's not obvious, I have to get close to the screen to see it.
> 
> Is this supposed to be happening?


you have afterburner installed?


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *takealready*
> 
> Am I supposed to be having screen flickering with my crossfire eyefinity build? I've noticed that ever since I installed the second car my middle screen flickers. It's not obvious, I have to get close to the screen to see it.
> 
> Is this supposed to be happening?


if it flicker it might be memory that shift frequency.
Check cables first.

and no to your question


----------



## moa.

What's your GPU usage in Crysis 3? In my setup none of the GPU cores goes above 60%.. I'm using 13.2 Beta 6 and Cap 12.11


----------



## takealready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> if it flicker it might be memory that shift frequency.
> Check cables first.
> 
> and no to your question


Ok thank you for the explanation. So it's "normal". My cables never gave me a problem prior to installing a second card.
My second card does not have the same core frequency as my first card. But I did manually set the memory frequency to the same amount.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> you have afterburner installed?


Yes I have it installed. But it still flickers when I"m not using. It flickers even when I'm staring at the desktop.


----------



## EyeCU247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moa.*
> 
> What's your GPU usage in Crysis 3? In my setup none of the GPU cores goes above 60%.. I'm using 13.2 Beta 6 and Cap 12.11


Using Open Hardware Monitor to Log.
GFX_0 96%
GFX_1 99%

I am using the same drivers.


----------



## 12Cores

I took the plunge and cannot go back to a single screen







.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moa.*
> 
> What's your GPU usage in Crysis 3? In my setup none of the GPU cores goes above 60%.. I'm using 13.2 Beta 6 and Cap 12.11


It scales properly in Xfire mate. Trifire is broken.

Also, remove the caps mate, they conflict with 13.2 B6 as it has its own installed.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

*My Rig.*

3770k @ 4.6ghz
3x 7970s at 1200/1650
5760 x 1080 @120hz Eyefinity
I average over 40 FPS, usually nearer to 50. (MXAA kills it to low 40s)

I set the game to the same point, as you enter new york, just before you take out that comms tower, stood in the moving grass and nice rocks.
I tested both 2x and 3x GPU's and the results were IDENTICAL FPS - except that 2x GPU ran smoother. A little more fluid.
I grabbed two images to illustrate as I monitor all hardware + FRAPS on my G19 with updates at 1hz.

*3x GPU's*



*2X GPU's*



*So my advice for now:*

Trifire is pointless
I personally suggest you run with FXAA as it seems to give a good 5fps advantage and I personally cant see any visual difference at all..


----------



## Car17

3 Dell U2212Hm's 21.5 @ 3500x1920

Supported by 2 Asus 6850's


----------



## dartuil

Hello ,

I bought a HD7950 royalqueen :
http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/products/reader.en/product/radeon-hd-7950-royalqueen.1311.html

I own three differents monitors :
http://www.benq.com/product/monitor/G922HDL/
With DVI and VGA
http://www.benq.com/product/monitor/rl2240h
With DVI , HDMI and VGA
http://www.lg.com/hk_en/monitors/lg-W1943SS-PF-office
With VGA

I would like to do eyefinity it can be weird I know.

So the biggest one the BenQ RL2240h will be in HDMI

The LG-W1943SS-PF 19" will be in VGA===>DVI with an adapter
http://www.lg.com/hk_en/monitors/lg-W1943SS-PF-office

And the last one the benQ G922HDL :
http://www.benq.com/product/monitor/G922HDL/
I would like to connect it with :
Mini DisplayPort to Active DVI Single Link cable
http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/products/reader.en/product/41.html
and
http://www.davediscovers.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/dvi-cable.jpg
DVI to DVI cable

Do you think it will work?
If u have any other idea im open.

Thank you
Regards


----------



## SkateZilla

Still waiting for the MST hubs.....................................................................


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Still waiting for the MST hubs.....................................................................


http://www.wsgf.org/blog/skipclarke/2013/01/04/2013-year-displayport-mst


----------



## duhjuh

2 things

1. i replaced my odd monitor with another matchign acer so the op needs updated to reflect that
and 2
im getting mixed answers here..IS 9 monitor eyefinty possible at this time?( 3x3 woudl be perfect)


----------



## SkateZilla

i think the max is 6 Displays.

Most people now are putting 5x1 in Portrait mode


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> 2 things
> 
> 1. i replaced my odd monitor with another matchign acer so the op needs updated to reflect that


pretty please















OP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 2 im getting mixed answers here..IS 9 monitor eyefinty possible at this time?( 3x3 woudl be perfect)


Look into Matrox "triple head to go",
I believe the following should be possible
You can use 3 of them to trick windows into thinking you're running 3 sets of 5760x1080 monitors
Hook all three triple head to go on your main videocard then hook 3 monitors per matrox unit.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> Look into Matrox "triple head to go",
> I believe the following should be possible
> You can use 3 of them to trick windows into thinking you're running 3 sets of 5760x1080 monitors
> Hook all three triple head to go on your main videocard then hook 3 monitors per matrox unit.


Nevermind this probably isn't possible due to videocard output restriction
One thing that will though is Softth
3 videocards, each running 3 screens in eyefinity, then SoftTH will merge them all

example


----------



## duhjuh

ok pretty please can you update the op?

also.... yeah soft th looks like it would be the way to go..except ..please tell me there is bezel correction


----------



## duhjuh

i also debezeled my monitors


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> ok pretty please can you update the op?
> 
> also.... yeah soft th looks like it would be the way to go..except ..please tell me there is bezel correction


1. I added you in back then.
2. yes it does support bezel correction


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> Nevermind this probably isn't possible due to videocard output restriction
> One thing that will though is Softth
> 3 videocards, each running 3 screens in eyefinity, then SoftTH will merge them all
> 
> example


Problem with that is DX9 limitation, and latency between the 3 groups.


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> Nevermind this probably isn't possible due to videocard output restriction
> One thing that will though is Softth
> 3 videocards, each running 3 screens in eyefinity, then SoftTH will merge them all
> 
> example
> 
> 
> 
> Problem with that is DX9 limitation, and latency between the 3 groups.
Click to expand...

this is all just kinda "throwing it out there to see whats up kinda thing" not really "im GOING TO DO THIS for sure"
i think it woudl be awesome for amd to add eyefintiy 9 ..not to mention how much easier it woudl be to scale for on games...your essentially creating a lager version of the individual monitors you use.. and fixing the recital issue and the missing vertical height all at once and of course peaking the curiosity of guys like vega


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> this is all just kinda "throwing it out there to see whats up kinda thing" not really "im GOING TO DO THIS for sure"
> i think it woudl be awesome for amd to add eyefintiy 9 ..not to mention how much easier it woudl be to scale for on games...your essentially creating a lager version of the individual monitors you use.. and fixing the recital issue and the missing vertical height all at once and of course peaking the curiosity of guys like vega


----------



## john1016

That is the most epic screen set up I have ever seen, lol.


----------



## SkateZilla

it was posted on my news feed by someone, forgot who. i think it's linux though.


----------



## duhjuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> this is all just kinda "throwing it out there to see whats up kinda thing" not really "im GOING TO DO THIS for sure"
> i think it woudl be awesome for amd to add eyefintiy 9 ..not to mention how much easier it woudl be to scale for on games...your essentially creating a lager version of the individual monitors you use.. and fixing the recital issue and the missing vertical height all at once and of course peaking the curiosity of guys like vega
Click to expand...

looks like windows with rocket dock installed
unless its a clever theme for a linux distro designed to look like windows..
and thats nice but i would do a 3x3


----------



## duhjuh

besides its just a stretched background...probably not eyefinity capable


----------



## Z4XC

I have a quick question and this seems like the place to ask. I have a single MSI Twin Frozr 7870. I am debating if I should upgrade to a eyefinity setup or not. Right now I'm just using 2 Samsung B2030 monitors. I'm thinking about changing them out and either stick with two larger monitors or go with three set up on eyefinity. Any suggestions?


----------



## john1016

Unless you plan on upgrading your gpu or getting another one i would recommend one screen. Eyefinity is awesome to play games on, but it takes a lot of gpu to push such a high res. That being said your card will play most games on three screens on there lowest settings(or close).

You could order a screen, see how you like it and then either keep the screen or return it.


----------



## Z4XC

Thanks, I think I'll grab a third somewhere to test it out.


----------



## SkateZilla

yeah, horse power would be an issue straight away,.

7950 will run some games fine, but others require drastic reductions to run.


----------



## Z4XC

I've been watching as much as I can for a good 7870 to go on sale so I can xfire..


----------



## duhjuh

i would go for it honestly..yo will have to lower settings but youd be ok as long as you keep your expectations with a grain of realism..besides out side of games its excellent for productivity..or lolcats or porn or whatever else your puter is used for..
heck.i used to run eyefinity on crosfired 6870s(1gb vram ..yeesh) just had to keeps things decently mid to low settings


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> i would go for it honestly..yo will have to lower settings but youd be ok as long as you keep your expectations with a grain of realism..besides out side of games its excellent for productivity..or lolcats or porn or whatever else your puter is used for..
> heck.i used to run eyefinity on crosfired 6870s(1gb vram ..yeesh) just had to keeps things decently mid to low settings


I will vouch for that. As good as it is for games, productivity is phenomenal to work with.


----------



## the grinch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> .i used to run eyefinity on crosfired 6870s(1gb vram ..yeesh) just had to keeps things decently mid to low settings


Running 6870's pushing only two screens in eyefinity and 1GB vram is killing me. Some games it is not a problem, but in games like skyrim even though I am getting over 100FPS at times I get chop when I turn too quick. 1GB just can't keep up. Event viewer even shows I am running out of vram. Have to drop down AA/AF to make the chop minimal.


----------



## takealready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the grinch*
> 
> Running 6870's pushing only two screens in eyefinity and 1GB vram is killing me. Some games it is not a problem, but in games like skyrim even though I am getting over 100FPS at times I get chop when I turn too quick. 1GB just can't keep up. Event viewer even shows I am running out of vram. Have to drop down AA/AF to make the chop minimal.


That's why I don't play with AA (unless the game is old like rFactor 1). I only use 4x AF, because of the micro stutter when I turn or move to fast.
I will agree that 1GB VRAM isn't enough at time for eyefinity. That's why I've been flirting with the idea of some 2GB (or greater) GPU's for my next build.


----------



## john1016

2 gigs is a good for most games, but in the future and even some new games more is needed for eyefinity. Tomb Raider maxed out will use almost 3 gigs, not sure if the game uses what you have or if its a ram hog. Sure glad I went from 6970cf to 7950cf.


----------



## SkateZilla

with anything lower than a 7900 at 5760x1080 you really shouldnt need/use MSAA, low/med FXAA would do the job quicker.

Mind you, I run BF3 on Mix of Med/Low settings across 5 screens now, VRAM Usuage is fine, but the 7950 doesnt have the horse power to render everything on Med/High across five screens (was just on 3).

If you want to run 3 or more screens with Decent MSAA and quality settings 7970GHz edition or Xfired 7900 is recommended.

note: I was able to Run BF3 with recent (12.11+) Drivers on a Mix of Med/High with Shader AA and no MSAA at 60 FPS VSYNC. (Running slight overclock)


----------



## Z4XC

I came across a good deal on another 7870, I picked it up and I'm going to see what I can do with it. As soon as I'm home my plan is:

New case (waiting at my apartment) Raidmax Vampire
Additional Graphics card (in transit)
New speakers (in transit)
Garb a monitor and give eyefinity a shot.
If I like it, sell off monitors and upgrade to three of the same.

With the old case put together all the parts I have around and try and run a game sever on it. The game I host depends on what it can handle.

Hopefully leaving me with 12 days to bask in the glow of three monitors until I have to work again.


----------



## takealready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z4XC*
> 
> I came across a good deal on another 7870, I picked it up and I'm going to see what I can do with it. As soon as I'm home my plan is:
> 
> New case (waiting at my apartment) Raidmax Vampire
> Additional Graphics card (in transit)
> New speakers (in transit)
> Garb a monitor and give eyefinity a shot.
> If I like it, sell off monitors and upgrade to three of the same.
> 
> With the old case put together all the parts I have around and try and run a game sever on it. The game I host depends on what it can handle.
> 
> Hopefully leaving me with 12 days to bask in the glow of three monitors until I have to work again.


That's more than enough time to fall in love.
It only took me 2 hours to be hooked back in 2009 when I got just a taste of triple monitors while playing Tomb Raider (using SoftTH).

The rest is history...


----------



## ikem

if i want to run eyefinity using 2 miniDP and a DVI do i need 1 or 2 active connectors?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> if i want to run eyefinity using 2 miniDP and a DVI do i need 1 or 2 active connectors?


What resolutions?

If you want to play at *1200p and less*, you only need those adapters for DP ports.

*Two of them for the miniDP ports*



*But for 1440p and 1600p* Two of them



*Please correct me if I'm wrong*


----------



## Bradey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> if i want to run eyefinity using 2 miniDP and a DVI do i need 1 or 2 active connectors?


one, and you gpu should come with one passive, if they aren't cheapskates


----------



## ikem

just had a friend test his (runs them non eyefinity) and he got it to work with a monitor in HDMI, miniDP(passive), miniDP(active)


----------



## KaRLiToS

Guys with multi-monitors, post your Eyefinity Valley Score (5760x1080 / Ultra / 4 x AA )

*[OFFICIAL]---Top 30 --- Unigine 'Valley' Benchmark 1.0*


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Guys with multi-monitors, post your Eyefinity Valley Score (5760x1080 / Ultra / 4 x AA )
> 
> *[OFFICIAL]---Top 30 --- Unigine 'Valley' Benchmark 1.0*


I'll do this once im finished with mods to my setup


----------



## Aestylis

Question for all of you guys.

Currently running an eyefinity setup 3x 22" Samsung 225BWs (1680x1050 for a total of 5040x1050) on my 7950. I have screen tearing due to synchronization timing issues being that 1 monitor is on DVI and the other 2 are on DP-DVI adapters. I was going to attempt using a DP to 2x DVI splitter like the one below. Has anyone had any success with these?

http://www.startech.com/AV/Splitters/DisplayPort/DisplayPort-to-Dual-DVI-Multi-Monitor-Adapter-Male-to-Female-DP-to-2x-DVI-3840x1200~SP122DP2DVI


----------



## EyeCU247

Removed Duplicate Post


----------



## EyeCU247

posting this as I have seen many comments related to this subject over that last few months...

I have my eyefinity set up with 3 screens.
1 connected by DVI port
1 connected by HDMI port
1 connected by display port to VGA converter (<$20 adapter)

no issues at all


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aestylis*
> 
> Question for all of you guys.
> 
> Currently running an eyefinity setup 3x 22" Samsung 225BWs (1680x1050 for a total of 5040x1050) on my 7950. I have screen tearing due to synchronization timing issues being that 1 monitor is on DVI and the other 2 are on DP-DVI adapters. I was going to attempt using a DP to 2x DVI splitter like the one below. Has anyone had any success with these?
> 
> http://www.startech.com/AV/Splitters/DisplayPort/DisplayPort-to-Dual-DVI-Multi-Monitor-Adapter-Male-to-Female-DP-to-2x-DVI-3840x1200~SP122DP2DVI


i think it will show up in Windows as a Single 3360*10850 Screen,

To that effect.

I have
Left Screen -> HDMI Out-> DVI Adapter -> DVI Input
Mid Screen -> DVI Out -> DVI Input
Right Screen -> MiniDP Out -> DVI Active Adapter-> DVI Input./

I get tearing on the MiniDP Screen as priority is given to the VPU Display Clock Timings.


----------



## Aestylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> i think it will show up in Windows as a Single 3360*10850 Screen,
> 
> To that effect.
> 
> I have
> Left Screen -> HDMI Out-> DVI Adapter -> DVI Input
> Mid Screen -> DVI Out -> DVI Input
> Right Screen -> MiniDP Out -> DVI Active Adapter-> DVI Input./
> 
> I get tearing on the MiniDP Screen as priority is given to the VPU Display Clock Timings.


Skate, what makes you think that it will show up as a single 3360x1050 display?. The manufacturer website states otherwise. From Startech:
Quote:


> The StarTech.com Advantage
> •Use a single DisplayPort source and run two monitors as separate displays *or* an extended widescreen desktop, at a resolution up to 3840x1200


----------



## Penryn

I have a weird issue, I wonder if anyone else has it... my 7970s have negative scaling in near every game when at an eyefinity resolution. When at standard res, they run fine. Any suggestions?

Edit: to be more precise, 60 FPS on one screen looks fine but 60FPS in eyefinity is horrible.

I don't believe it is microstutter related to crossfire since I am not experiencing any when on a single screen but something having to do with eyefinty is making things difficult.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aestylis*
> 
> Skate, what makes you think that it will show up as a single 3360x1050 display?. The manufacturer website states otherwise. From Startech:


there's been similar devices before..
Quote:


> *This DisplayPort to 2x DVI graphics expansion module lets you combine 2 DVI monitors as one display, for a combined maximum resolution of 3840x1200,* to create the ultimate widescreen desktop. The DP to dual DVI can also clone your primary display and function as a DisplayPort to dual DVI Video Splitter.


However if it works for you, I'll be RIGHT BEHIND YOU with purchasing one, as I can run all 3 screens from DP2.0

MiniDP to DVI Active Adapter-> DVI Input center screen
MiniDP to DPFULL Adapter-> Startech Dual DVI Adapter-> DVI Inputs on Left/Right Screens


----------



## Aestylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> there's been similar devices before..
> However if it works for you, I'll be RIGHT BEHIND YOU with purchasing one, as I can run all 3 screens from DP2.0
> 
> MiniDP to DVI Active Adapter-> DVI Input center screen
> MiniDP to DPFULL Adapter-> Startech Dual DVI Adapter-> DVI Inputs on Left/Right Screens


Exactly, that is what I would be doing with my setup too. I may buy one through my work. We have a good relationship with CDW and they have it on their site. Spoke to our reps and they seem cool about accepting RMA if it doesn't work like I need.


----------



## ikem

my eyefinity works with,

DVI -> DVI
mDP -> Passive Adapter -> DVI
mDP -> Active Adapter -> DVI

i have had a few people say that you may need 2 actives, but I have not seen any screen tearing on the passive monitor, and eyefinity works very well.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem*
> 
> my eyefinity works with,
> 
> DVI -> DVI
> mDP -> Passive Adapter -> DVI
> mDP -> Active Adapter -> DVI
> 
> i have had a few people say that you may need 2 actives, but I have not seen any screen tearing on the passive monitor, and eyefinity works very well.


only need 1 active,

the Passive Adapter will use one of the 2 VPU Display Clocks if you're only using one HDMI/DVI/VGA


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aestylis*
> 
> Exactly, that is what I would be doing with my setup too. I may buy one through my work. We have a good relationship with CDW and they have it on their site. Spoke to our reps and they seem cool about accepting RMA if it doesn't work like I need.


like i said, im just overly skeptical when it comes to the adapters, because there's been several that dont work with eyefinity already.

I'll prolly email startech and ask them for more info,

if its a DP 1.0 or DP2.0 Hub, whether it's active or passive, or if it uses 2 DP MST's and converts them to two separate channels in the hub, etc.

Even if it's a Passive Hub, it should in theory work as long as the 3rd screen is on an Active adapter, and no screens are using the VPU Display Clocks.

My Plan was to put all my Gaming displays on DP, and use my HDMI out for HDTV.


----------



## Aestylis

Found the manual and you seem to be correct Skate. Looks like it would take both displays and put them into a single spanned display.

http://sgcdn.startech.com/005329/media/sets/SP122DP2DVI_Manual/SP122DP2DVI.pdf


----------



## Aestylis

Also. Look what popped up on AMD's site on March 4th, 2013. They even list a part number. Hopefully this means we will start seeing these mythical devices soon.









http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/UsingaBizLinkDisplayPortMulti-StreamTransportHub.aspx


----------



## Odd1

Question :

I have an amd a5800k that runs my 3 displays. I'm looking to add an hd 6670 to the system in crossfire mode. There are 3 flavors of this card:

1gb DDR3
2gb DDR3
1gb DDR5

Which do you think will suit me best for eyefinity? I'm thinking the 2gb to handle the high resolution but that's just a guess...

I just recently put the system together and rediscovered gaming on the PC. I don't have a lot of free time so I wouldn't consider myself a hard core gamer but I just finished the Mass Effect trilogy and am looking for my next game...

Thanks


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odd1*
> 
> Question :
> 
> I have an amd a5800k that runs my 3 displays. I'm looking to add an hd 6670 to the system in crossfire mode. There are 3 flavors of this card:
> 
> 1gb DDR3
> 2gb DDR3
> 1gb DDR5
> 
> Which do you think will suit me best for eyefinity? I'm thinking the 2gb to handle the high resolution but that's just a guess...
> 
> I just recently put the system together and rediscovered gaming on the PC. I don't have a lot of free time so I wouldn't consider myself a hard core gamer but I just finished the Mass Effect trilogy and am looking for my next game...
> 
> Thanks


from what i read, the a58 relies on the system's ram all the way to ddr3 1866. so, i would think that with the 6670 ddr5 it will run at ddr3 speeds. any will work but the 2GB ddr3 would be my suggestion.


----------



## Odd1

Yeah, the 5800k uses 512mb of system memory at whatever speed (not limited to 1866) but your cpu has to be OCd for 1866+. Mine is currently running @2400 and it makes a big difference. These Trinitys like speed over timings. That's why I was wondering about the DDR5. I've also heard rumors about microstuttering issues when using a DDR5 card but I haven't been able to pin down any facts...


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aestylis*
> 
> Also. Look what popped up on AMD's site on March 4th, 2013. They even list a part number. Hopefully this means we will start seeing these mythical devices soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/UsingaBizLinkDisplayPortMulti-StreamTransportHub.aspx


It looks Like i'll have to buy 3 DP to DVI Adapters then, as I use all MiniDP-> DVI.

I want my HDMI port to goto my HDTV, but cant do that until hubs are out.

I have a mess of miniDP-> Full DP Plugs from Video card purchases,

So,
MiniDP-> Full DP Adapter-> DP 2.0 MST Hub-> 3x Active DP to DVI Adapters

That's $75 ish already without the BizLink Adapter.

there also seems to be a ton of newly added "Support Articles" to the AMD site for the Biz Link.


----------



## SkateZilla

Nevermind, AMDs Support says the dont recommend use of Adapters with the HUB.


----------



## Aestylis

For anyone interested in the new MST hub and wanting a date. I emailed bizlink directly, they passed my email off to Accell. Here is their response.

I am responding to your inquiry about the Bizlink MST mDP 1.2 hub. I work for Accell a wholly owned subsidiary of Bizlink Tech and we are their retail brand so they passed along your inquiry to Accell. Bizlink is strictly a large OEM wiring harness and cable assembly company and does not in small qty's or to end users.

Your original inquiry is at the bottom of of this email for reference

Currently we are not selling this new item(s) yet.
We debuted and demonstrated the device at the Jan. CES show in Las Vegas, but it is about 60-75 days our from being a production level product for partners to sell. About the end of May or early June the product should be in the markets and available at a number of stores as well as online etailers.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aestylis*
> 
> For anyone interested in the new MST hub and wanting a date. I emailed bizlink directly, they passed my email off to Accell. Here is their response.
> 
> I am responding to your inquiry about the Bizlink MST mDP 1.2 hub. I work for Accell a wholly owned subsidiary of Bizlink Tech and we are their retail brand so they passed along your inquiry to Accell. Bizlink is strictly a large OEM wiring harness and cable assembly company and does not in small qty's or to end users.
> 
> Your original inquiry is at the bottom of of this email for reference
> 
> Currently we are not selling this new item(s) yet.
> We debuted and demonstrated the device at the Jan. CES show in Las Vegas, but it is about 60-75 days our from being a production level product for partners to sell. About the end of May or early June the product should be in the markets and available at a number of stores as well as online etailers.


SWEET


----------



## SkateZilla

sweet,

my issue is the AMD Articles say that they do not support the use of adapters with the hub

So basically they do not support, DP Out-> MST HUB -> 3x Active DP to DVI Converters-> 3 DVI Lines to Screens.

So Basically you need a DisplayPort Screen.


----------



## Aestylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> sweet,
> 
> my issue is the AMD Articles say that they do not support the use of adapters with the hub
> 
> So basically they do not support, DP Out-> MST HUB -> 3x Active DP to DVI Converters-> 3 DVI Lines to Screens.
> 
> So Basically you need a DisplayPort Screen.


My guess is that they will release MST hubs with native DVI support instead of DP connecctors, kind of like the 1.1 hubs from Dell, Cirago etc. here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815242003


----------



## SkateZilla

i dont see why using adapters wouldnt work

As the Hub is separating the MST into individual streams, and the Adapters are converting them to DVI...


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> i dont see why using adapters wouldnt work
> 
> As the Hub is separating the MST into individual streams, and the Adapters are converting them to DVI...


I'm thinking the same. It's not because it's not supported that it doesn't work.


----------



## SkateZilla

anyone wanna email bizlink/accel and ask about different versions of the MST Hub?


----------



## highendpcgamer

Running 3 Acer P205H 20" 1600x900 monitors on a MSI 7970 OC


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *highendpcgamer*
> 
> Running 3 Acer P205H 20" 1600x900 monitors on a MSI 7970 OC


Nice setup. Does the monitor stand just clamp on the desk?


----------



## highendpcgamer

Thanks,

Yes it does, got it off ebay about 2 years ago for like $60 it has 4 joints per arm very sturdy. I just added a 27" that's going to go above them when I make a mount.


----------



## SkateZilla

did that adapter work out for you Aestylis?


----------



## Infrabasse

OP here.

I think I'm gonna have to retire soon.
I ordered a 27" korean monitor to replace my central 24", meaning I won't be able to eyefinity anymore since I don't have eyefinity 2.0 capable cards.
I sold a Dell already, now waiting on a Crossover currently stuck @ customs.
I don't think I'm upgrading GPU until next gen, which might be a in another good while.


----------



## Aestylis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> did that adapter work out for you Aestylis?


I didn't order it. I went through the .PDF manual for the model and it only does mirror, or extend across both monitors (single display in windows).


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> OP here.
> 
> I think I'm gonna have to retire soon.
> I ordered a 27" korean monitor to replace my central 24", meaning I won't be able to eyefinity anymore since I don't have eyefinity 2.0 capable cards.
> I sold a Dell already, now waiting on a Crossover currently stuck @ customs.
> I don't think I'm upgrading GPU until next gen, which might be a in another good while.


Just get two more Korean's and you'll be all set


----------



## Infrabasse

I'm about to completely max out the capabilities of my XFX triple monitor stand. Also I sort of wanna keep at least one of my wide gamut Dell U2410 for photography purposes. Not that I'm that strict with color profiles tbh but I'll probably get to that eventually.


----------



## john1016

The triple stand is so nice to have. I just got one of these last thursday

http://www.amazon.com/Deluxe-Triple-Monitor-Standing-Supports/dp/B006JG9RQ2

It free's up so much desk space. Not as nice as the xfx but way cheaper.


----------



## Infrabasse

The XFX looks cool but it eats up LOTS of space.

Also there is some sagging on the sides. I'm actually concerned about the monitor I'm getting. The VESA mount isn't vertically centered so I'll need to raise the sides quite a bit. I also have to compensate for the floor which leans a little to the right. I'll see when the monitor gets there but the 27" might end up sitting proud of the pair of 24"s. I looked for adapter plates so I can have a lower vesa on the 27" but haven't seen anything.


----------



## Recr3ational

I didn't realise there was a club for eyefinity haha









Here's mine..



I'm using a single MSI Twin Frozr 7950 to power up 3 x Acer G226HQLBBD 21.5 inch Full HD LED MONITORS..

(The 4th monitor is a 23inch LG 3D for my xbox and films etc)


----------



## TwistyTravster

Do I qualify for this 'exclusive' club?

I don't do all that much PC gaming, except for Starcraft 2 (which is no fun with Eyefinity enabled). The main purpose of having dual monitors is just to make me feel more efficient and open, but not specifically for gaming.

- Sapphire Radeon 5450 1GB
- 2x Dell IN2030M 20" LED Displays (3200x900: DVI + HDMI to DVI)
- 2x Dell AX510PA soundbars + Logitech LS220 2.1 speakers w/ mini-subwoofer (which technically translates into 7.1, if you add the speakers up)
- [email protected] receiver for watching TV on the right monitor via the VGA input.


----------



## Infrabasse

That certainly qualifies for the 2 monitor eyefinity section









Why the 2 soundbars?


----------



## TwistyTravster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> Why the 2 soundbars?


It allows me to utilize all the 3.5mm sockets on the back of my tower. So that the Logitech speakers are the left/right stereo, one of the soundbars is the left/right side speakers, and the other soundbar is the left/right rear speakers, and the Logitech mini-subwoofer. Therefore, I get the whole 7.1 channel package... even if all the speakers aren't exactly positioned in the right place.

Plus I just think it looks neat and symmetrical.

EDIT: I also got them both together on eBay for $50, when they are worth $39.99 each from Dell. Oh, and with the exception of a center speaker... so technically 6.1


----------



## Infrabasse

Sorry but unless you're purely going for high volume that sounds pretty horrible. I think you'd have done better investing in a modest 2.1 kit.


----------



## TwistyTravster

What would you suggest?


----------



## SkateZilla

Re-Positioning them so the Speak Dynamics Match the output your using.


----------



## TwistyTravster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Re-Positioning them so the Speak Dynamics Match the output your using.


I thought about something like that... but there's no way to physically separate the speakers to position them correctly. Besides, y'know, snapping them in half.
I thought about maybe splicing open the wires and doing it that way, but it just seems more trouble than its worth.

Does anyone know of some sort of software/freeware that would allow me to re-assign specific speakers to different positions so that the dynamics match?


----------



## Infrabasse

What about your audio driver?
Sometimes this allows virtual repositionning of the individual channels.

What soundcard or audio chipset are you using?


----------



## TwistyTravster

I looked through the sound settings and didn't find anything. I have Realtek Hd Audio Manager, but it doesn't seem to allow virtual speaker re positioning.

I have integrated 7.1 audio. I'm not sure what chipset... I believe its an Intel G43. I've had this computer for a while, so it's a bit behind the times, even though I've upgraded it.

The only info I have on my motherboard is this:
ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-products/esuprt_desktop/esuprt_inspiron_desktop/inspiron-560_User%27s%20Guide_en-us.pdf


----------



## Infrabasse

It was possible in 2006. I'm surprised tehy dropped the feature.
http://support.j2rs.com/680/Audio/Realtek_HD_Codec/Realtek_HDA_Audio_User_Manual_Vista.pdf

What motherboard do you have exactly ?


----------



## TwistyTravster

The Realtek driver software I have allows me to turn sets of speakers on and off, but not re-arrange them or make any virtual positioning. I'm trying to see if maybe downloading an updated version will work. I originally bought it from Dell in 2010, and decided to upgrade it rather than buying a new one.

I don't really have any other info, aside from the specifications link in my previous post.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-DELL-Inspiron-560-560S-MotherBoard-G43T-DM1-18D1Y-0K83V0-DHL-UPS-3-8Days-/261050181745?pt=Motherboards&hash=item3cc7cda871&_uhb=1#ht_5716wt_1163


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistyTravster*
> 
> I thought about something like that... but there's no way to physically separate the speakers to position them correctly. Besides, y'know, snapping them in half.
> I thought about maybe splicing open the wires and doing it that way, but it just seems more trouble than its worth.
> 
> Does anyone know of some sort of software/freeware that would allow me to re-assign specific speakers to different positions so that the dynamics match?


Left Bar, Set as Left Channel
Right Bar, Set as Right Channel,

Small Speakers as Rear Left/Right (just Position them to echo off the walls.

Might have to re-wire them to do that,

or 1 bar in front for L/R

i Bar Positioned to echo off walls for Rear L/R and small speakers for Sides.

Positioning for 3d Effect is easy in Creative software, not sure about the VIA HD Audio deck and other equivalents.

At one point the rear L/R speakers for my setup were on the same wall as the front speakers, the front speakers were directed towards the couch, while the Rear spears were directed Upwards towards the Ceiling and outward towards the side walls, so the sound waves actually bounced off the walls/ceiling to make it sound like it was behind you.


----------



## TwistyTravster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Left Bar, Set as Left Channel
> Right Bar, Set as Right Channel,
> 
> Small Speakers as Rear Left/Right (just Position them to echo off the walls.
> 
> Might have to re-wire them to do that,


Thanks, I'll try that.

I decided just to do the physical wiring, so I'm gonna use two adapters to separate the left/right audio on each speakerbar. I'll make the entire left speakerbar become the left audio channel, and the entire right speakerbar to the right audio. And I'll switch the logitech speakers to become the left/right rear audio.

 

Edit: The only issue I foresee is that the Logitech speakers don't have their own amps inside them, so they rely on the subwoofer for power and are plugged into the back of it. So if I need them to be the rear speakers, will the subwoofer output be affected? And if it doesn't work properly, then I can't plug the speakers directly into the rear output on my computer, because they are extremely quiet without the subwoofer.







So I dunno how its gonna to work.


----------



## bustacap22

bustacap22 --- (2) MSI R7970 - 24" Viewsonic VX2439


----------



## SkateZilla

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/AMD-MST-DisplayPort-Eyefinity-Club3D,21947.html

Estimated MSRP of $160-195, STEEP,

Might as well go with my plan to get a MSI Lightning,

$160+ $90 for 3 DP to DVI Active Adapters...


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> bustacap22 --- (2) MSI R7970 - 24" Viewsonic VX2439


Added

Thanks for the formatting


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Hey guys, I would really like to get onboard the eyefinity ride but one thing still eludes me.
DP to HDMI.

My monitor only supports DVI-D, VGA and HDMI inputs and I will be purchasing another 2 of my monitor (See rig below) to use 3x1 with. But I do not know two things, 1) How many DP active adaptors will I need 1 or 2? and 2) What adaptor should I use, preferably with a link to a UK retailer but I'll google it myself if need be


----------



## Infrabasse

1. 1
2. passive adapters will do the job just fine as long as you dont go beyond 1920*1200


----------



## Obi Wan

(x2) Sapphire HD6970's in Xfire
(x3) Asus 24" VE248


----------



## Infrabasse

Welcome aboard Obi Wan
Can't believe with so few posts Obi Wan wasn't taken already, well played Sir.


----------



## john1016

Three U2412m

Two 7950's

If more pics are needed let me know, desk is a mess and srry for the bad pic quality.


----------



## Infrabasse

you're in


----------



## ihatelolcats

guys im sure this has been answered a thousand times but im having trouble finding the answer...
my friend has 2 gigabyte windforce 7950s. he wants to connect 6 monitors. so can he plug some monitors into the second card?


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> guys im sure this has been answered a thousand times but im having trouble finding the answer...
> my friend has 2 gigabyte windforce 7950s. he wants to connect 6 monitors. so can he plug some monitors into the second card?


If the cards are not in crossfire than yes he can plug three screens into each card.


----------



## hatlesschimp

hi people,

I need some help!

Im a current SLI Gtx Titan owner (dont hold that against me lol) and i want a 3x 3d projector setup.

Now over at nvidia they have been messing everyone around with this 3dtv play that does not allow any hardware that is not approved/endorsed/or payed a fee to nvidia to be compatible. Now i have no problem with this if they had a projector that was still being made that was 3d vision enabled and worked at 120hz and not 24hz which makes games unplayable. so through trawling the net ive found that AMD have released this new eyefinity 2.0 and maybe i can finally get 3 projectors in eyefinity mode to display 3d at 120hz/60hz an eye. it sound great!

So what do i need? what projectors do you recommend? Do i have to sell my GTX Titans? What software will i need? How easy will it all go together and who has done this?

Thanks


----------



## hatlesschimp

Here are the Projectors I'm eyeing up at the moment. If i decide to go AMD the projectors have to be LED. That way i wont have to change globes
If you have one of them or seen one in action can you please write a little about it just to help me make the right choice. Thanks

*LG PA70G* - LED 3D DLP Ready Projector - 700 Lumens + 15000:1 Contrast

*AXAA SHOWTIME* - LED 3D DLP Ready Projector - 450 Lumens + 2000:1 Contrast

*ACER K330* - LED 3D DLP Ready Projector - 400+ Lumens + 5000:1 Contrast

*VIEWSONIC W500* - PLED 3D DLP Ready Projector - 400+ Lumens + 6000:1 Contrast

*VIVITEK QUMI Q5* - LED 3D DLP Ready Projector - 500 Lumens + 10000:1 Contrast

*OPTOMA ML300* - LED 3D DLP Ready Projector - 300 Lumens + 2000:1 Contrast


----------



## whitesnake1987

Hello

I have CLUB 32 HD7870 Eyefinity 6 edition

I had 1 week 3 DELL U2412M in portrait mode


Yesterday 1 monitor buy more, now I have 4 DELL U2412M
But I can only configure Eyefinity 4x1 landscape mode,
will not let me configure them in Eyefinity 4x1 portrait mode










When you purchase the 5th monitor, if I will configure in 5x1 portrait mode
It can, in January 2011, with the catalyst 10.1 update

Finally buy a 6th monitor, I can set 6x1 in portrait mode?


----------



## Infrabasse

2x1 portrait, 2x1 Landscape, 3x1 portrait, 3x1 Landscape, 2x2 landscape, 5x1 Portrait, 5x1 landscape

Don't think you're allowed 6x1 portrait but I suppose that should still be feasable with SoftTH


----------



## SkateZilla

6 screens is 3:2 Portrait/landscape


----------



## bustacap22

Anyone here have 120hz or 144hz monitors in Eyefinity. Looking to see if there are any potential problems to look for. I am also seeking counsel in how ppl are connecting these monitors to fully utilize 120 or 144 hz. I am hoping to purchase 3 Asus VG248QE and connect them to 7970 which has 2 mini DP, 1 HDMI, 1 DVI. Thanks.


----------



## whitesnake1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> 6 screens is 3:2 Portrait/landscape


I have also seen in the graphic cards for "AMD Fire Pro"

6x1 portrait mode exists from Catalyst Pro version 8.91!!!


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustacap22*
> 
> Anyone here have 120hz or 144hz monitors in Eyefinity. Looking to see if there are any potential problems to look for. I am also seeking counsel in how ppl are connecting these monitors to fully utilize 120 or 144 hz. I am hoping to purchase 3 Asus VG248QE and connect them to 7970 which has 2 mini DP, 1 HDMI, 1 DVI. Thanks.


I am using 120hz with apple adapters not officially supported by amd.
I use usb extra power charger for those and as far, it works fine.
except that the new driver 13.4 and 13.5b2 seems to have issues for me.
dont mind as I play old game as bc2 only atm.
one dvi and 2 dp ports is what I use.
Normally I use msi afterburner for OC and to limit fps to some good number, in bc2 I use 92fps with all low settings.

Normally 120hz needs active adapters meaning extra powercharged ones that cost a few extra.
almost as much as a screen here.
and cables for that bandwidth also.

Normally no issues.
use certified adapters by amd for less hassle though.


----------



## SkateZilla

still waiting for the MST 1.2 hubs to be available in the US


----------



## proboards56

count with me thks,eyefinity awesome


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *proboards56*
> 
> count with me thks,eyefinity awesome


need gpu and monitor specs please


----------



## proboards56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> need gpu and monitor specs please


SAPPHIRE OC 7970
DELL U2312HM x 3

ops forgot pardon me~here my specs


----------



## SkateZilla

Actually, I have Dirt 3 sitting here doing nothing, while i just spent $600 on a Fanatec CSR Setup for iRacing... lol..


----------



## proboards56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Actually, I have Dirt 3 sitting here doing nothing, while i just spent $600 on a Fanatec CSR Setup for iRacing... lol..


nice steering ,btw love drift on dirt 3, it's good support on Ati card


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *proboards56*
> 
> count with me thks,eyefinity awesome
> 
> -snip-


If my eyes tell me the truth those are u2312hm's with no bezel, yeah?

Did you secure the backing the the panel? The only thing holding them together is their special tape which isn't overly strong. I put several rows of duct tape on mine.

Just to be sure








I don't want your panels falling down off the stand/internals!


----------



## xinpig

So I'm looking at getting two acer H236 monitors to go eyefinity with my U2312HM. I'm gonna keep my TV hooked up through DVI, and I"m looking for how to connect the two acer monitors to the card. Would these cables work? http://www.amazon.com/Mini-DisplayPort-HDMI-Adapter-Cable/dp/B003OC6LWM

Or do I have to go with some other option?


----------



## proboards56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.*
> 
> If my eyes tell me the truth those are u2312hm's with no bezel, yeah?
> 
> Did you secure the backing the the panel? The only thing holding them together is their special tape which isn't overly strong. I put several rows of duct tape on mine.
> 
> Just to be sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want your panels falling down off the stand/internals!


yup









ya, the came from ori tape is't enough strong to holding , i use adhesive tape stick on each side panel and same things i do on side panel lcd so that can reduce the burden of lcd panel.

i think enough to handle it but i recommend use duct tape or metal tape do that,more safety


----------



## kakee

Club3D MST

DisplayPort to Dual Link DVI-D *cable* works with hubs?

edit. no, i dont


----------



## rmcknight36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recr3ational*
> 
> I didn't realise there was a club for eyefinity haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a single MSI Twin Frozr 7950 to power up 3 x Acer G226HQLBBD 21.5 inch Full HD LED MONITORS..
> 
> (The 4th monitor is a 23inch LG 3D for my xbox and films etc)


How well does the 7950 handle 3 monitors?


----------



## Juris

Hi guys hope someone can help me with this cause its seriously doing my nut. I'm running a 27" imac 2011 model with a 512mb 6770 on Windows 7 via Bootcamp. Its not a perfect gaming machine by any stretch of the imagination but I have 2 23" cinema displays with a native 1920x1200 hooked up via mini-displayport to dvi from the main 2560x1440 imac display. BTW I know I'm pushing my luck with this card but for something like Dirt 2 or 3 I should be able to make a go of it and it would be a shame not to use all this kit.

I'm desperately trying to get Eyefinity to work for me. I have managed to get Eyefinity to work in some fashion on BF3 (disastrous frame rates but I'll work on settings). 1st problem is the left and right displays are stretched beyond usefulness. I usually play BF3 on high settings with x2 AA on the main display at around 1280x720 and it flies along. When I'm in BF3 with Eyefinity I don't seem to be able to lower the res to the triple screen equivalent of 3840x720. Any ideas.

Also my 2 23" cinema displays are on articulated arms mounted to a surface below the main desk on which the imac sits, They neither have the stretch to be flush left & right with the imac (about 6cm left and right but no big issue for me) but they are also slightly lower than the main imac display by about 6cm. I have no way to raise them. Is there a way I can get Eyefinity to compensate for the lower displays. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## alamakluke

Hey guys,

I used to have an eyefinity setup but using 3 different LED monitors was driving me nuts, could never get the colours to match. So I sold all 3 monitors and now I am shopping for 3 replacement monitors. My old monitors were LED panels now I am thinking to purchase IPS. Can you guys share your knowledge and give me a list of recommendations for monitors.

Basically what I am looking for is:

23"
IPS
thin bezel (of course like everyone)
lowest price available (of course like everyone)

that is pretty much it. I am in Canada so www.canadacomputers.com and www.tigerdirect.ca and www.ncix.ca are the only stores that I can shop at.

Currently I am thinking of the Asus PA238QR since I can set them in portrait and landscape mode which is cool.

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_1195_700_705&item_id=050278

There is also the AOC I2367FH but I've read so many bad reviews on that model.

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_1195_700_704&item_id=060212

Thanks in advance. Once I have the monitors are setup I will post some pics...

cheers
Luc


----------



## john1016

Those asus screens look nice. Definitely great to be able to use portrait and landscape depending on what you like. I love and would recommend the 2412's but they are a bit over your price range and seems like the asus will be a comparable screen.


----------



## alamakluke

thanks John for your reply... and recommendation. I saw the Dell 2412 as well online and like you said it's very comparable to the Asus PA238QR.

The thing that I worried about is the response time though at 6ms, the Asus monitor will be dwelling 50 pixels all at 6ms apart right? Will that cause a blur while gaming?


----------



## TwistyTravster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alamakluke*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I used to have an eyefinity setup but using 3 different LED monitors was driving me nuts, could never get the colours to match. So I sold all 3 monitors and now I am shopping for 3 replacement monitors. My old monitors were LED panels now I am thinking to purchase IPS. Can you guys share your knowledge and give me a list of recommendations for monitors.


Did you consider investing in a ColorVision Spyder 2 to synchronize the color calibration for all 3 monitors?


----------



## alamakluke

I have heard of it, but it's hard to find here in Canada. Plus I've sold 2 out 3 monitors already and the third one is being sold tomorrow I think.


----------



## john1016

If you buy three at the same time they should be vary close. My dell's were exact and very close to the first one I bought.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistyTravster*
> 
> Did you consider investing in a ColorVision Spyder 2 to synchronize the color calibration for all 3 monitors?


You can only apply color profiles in extended or mirror mode, Last I checked Eyefinity doesn't support profiles.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> If you buy three at the same time they should be vary close. My dell's were exact and very close to the first one I bought.


I wasn't so lucky getting some U2410 on ebay.
2 of them were very close but the last was noticably greener. All three came with the exact same calibration check sheet. Seemed pretty suspicious at the time.


----------



## TwistyTravster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> You can only apply color profiles in extended or mirror mode, Last I checked Eyefinity doesn't support profiles.


What? Am I missing something?

Catalyst Control Center allows you to alter the color options for individual monitors. You would just need an artistic eye to be able to do it manually for Eyefinity, which is where the Spyder comes in. It should be able to tell you the variations you need to make, and you could use the actual color options in the monitor firmware to do it by replicating the results that the Spyder gives you.

Mind you, I've never used a Spyder before, so I don't know exactly how it goes about displaying the information for calibrating colors, or whether it would give you the appropriate information you would need to replicate the results in the monitor options themselves.

For example, if the Spyder tells you that one monitor has way too much blue, then you can set it up with Eyefinity and use the buttons on monitor itself to alter the custom color scheme to mimic the results that the Spyder gives you.


----------



## dookiebot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmcknight36*
> 
> How well does the 7950 handle 3 monitors?


I am currently running one 7950 on triple monitors. In my opinion it is the entry level card for Eyefinity. On newer games you can't run with everything maxed, so getting anything less powerful than a 7950 only means even more detail has to be turned down.

As a basic guideline, if you currently own a 7950 on a 1920x1080 monitor take a look at your current FPS for each game you play then divide it by half and that is the neighborhood frame rate you would get running on 3 1920x1080 monitors.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Guys I have no idea what connectors I need for eyefinity.

My card can output:
1 x HDMI
1 x Single-Link DVI-D
1 x DisplayPort 1.2
1 x Dual-Link DVI-I

My monitors can accept:
1 x D-Sub
1 x DVI-D In
1 x HDMI

What connectors do I need to get?
Honestly, this is mind boggling.

I had a derp moment. All is sorted.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I got my 3 asus vg248qe screens and already debezelled them and they are running well on the 2 titans. But now I'm looking at 5x1 which means ill have to go AMD. Will the new 8970 do the trick? How many will i need? Will I get screen tearing, lag on 1 or 2 monitors, stuttering because of crossfire. Basically what issues will i have to live with if I want 5x1p and what frame rate should I expect?

Thanks guys


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwistyTravster*
> 
> What? Am I missing something?
> 
> Catalyst Control Center allows you to alter the color options for individual monitors. You would just need an artistic eye to be able to do it manually for Eyefinity, which is where the Spyder comes in. It should be able to tell you the variations you need to make, and you could use the actual color options in the monitor firmware to do it by replicating the results that the Spyder gives you.
> 
> Mind you, I've never used a Spyder before, so I don't know exactly how it goes about displaying the information for calibrating colors, or whether it would give you the appropriate information you would need to replicate the results in the monitor options themselves.
> 
> For example, if the Spyder tells you that one monitor has way too much blue, then you can set it up with Eyefinity and use the buttons on monitor itself to alter the custom color scheme to mimic the results that the Spyder gives you.


Calibrating tools will create an icc profile which you can then apply to your monitor. It's a lot more precise than what you can achieve with OSD menus and it doesn't explain what the adjustments are.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Here is the video about how to debezel and mount the VG248QE Monitors in Portrait surround/Eyefinity

Cheers and Enjoy!


----------



## Juris

Is there anyone who can help me with my query from my previous post or am I on a lost cause?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juris*
> 
> Hi guys hope someone can help me with this cause its seriously doing my nut. I'm running a 27" imac 2011 model with a 512mb 6770 on Windows 7 via Bootcamp. Its not a perfect gaming machine by any stretch of the imagination but I have 2 23" cinema displays with a native 1920x1200 hooked up via mini-displayport to dvi from the main 2560x1440 imac display. BTW I know I'm pushing my luck with this card but for something like Dirt 2 or 3 I should be able to make a go of it and it would be a shame not to use all this kit.
> 
> I'm desperately trying to get Eyefinity to work for me. I have managed to get Eyefinity to work in some fashion on BF3 (disastrous frame rates but I'll work on settings). 1st problem is the left and right displays are stretched beyond usefulness. I usually play BF3 on high settings with x2 AA on the main display at around 1280x720 and it flies along. When I'm in BF3 with Eyefinity I don't seem to be able to lower the res to the triple screen equivalent of 3840x720. Any ideas.
> 
> Also my 2 23" cinema displays are on articulated arms mounted to a surface below the main desk on which the imac sits, They neither have the stretch to be flush left & right with the imac (about 6cm left and right but no big issue for me) but they are also slightly lower than the main imac display by about 6cm. I have no way to raise them. Is there a way I can get Eyefinity to compensate for the lower displays. Thanks in advance for any help.


I can only vouch for NVIDIA surround. That there does tend to stretch a little weird like the in this photo.



is that what you are experiencing? If so i dont know if you can do anything about it. Maybe FOV setting in the games menu.

I dont know about any of the other questions you have. Sorry!


----------



## dookiebot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juris*
> 
> Is there anyone who can help me with my query from my previous post or am I on a lost cause?


Can you post a screen shot to make sure you aren't experiencing anything out of the ordinary?

In any landscape multi monitor solution there will be stretch (more commonly called 'Fish eye') on the outer monitors. There is little you can do about it if you stay in landscape mode. For one, you could lower the FOV but will eventually make make the game claustrophobic. The other is to push the monitors out flat but that is only to get it further out of your vision.. it's still there though. Basically in landscape mode you should only focus your vision on the middle monitor and use the outer as peripherial (not direct) vision.

If you have IPS panels you could turn them sideways and run in portrait mode. I believe that is the best solution for the Fish Eye effect.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dookiebot*
> 
> Can you post a screen shot to make sure you aren't experiencing anything out of the ordinary?
> 
> In any landscape multi monitor solution there will be stretch (more commonly called 'Fish eye') on the outer monitors. There is little you can do about it if you stay in landscape mode. For one, you could lower the FOV but will eventually make make the game claustrophobic. The other is to push the monitors out flat but that is only to get it further out of your vision.. it's still there though. Basically in landscape mode you should only focus your vision on the middle monitor and use the outer as peripherial (not direct) vision.
> 
> If you have IPS panels you could turn them sideways and run in portrait mode. I believe that is the best solution for the Fish Eye effect.






or go this route!


----------



## Juris

Thanks for the replies guys, much appreciated. I'll try playing with the FOV in BF3 and I'll try to get a screenshot up tonight. I'm just in the middle of moving my Steam collection to an external HDD to make apace on the internal so nervous of launching anything till its done its thing. I know without sight of the setup its really hard to give accurate advice. I'm restricted to landscape for the 2 side monitors as in portrait the desk is in the way so I'll just have to try minimize the effects. Cheers.

Edit: Sorry if this has been asked a thousand times but how the hell do you get presets to be remembered in CCC. All I need is to have my normal 3 screens extended for desktop work (browsing, movies etc) and 1 mode for Eyefinity stretched. Sorry I'm as dumb as a rock when it comes to CCC. Thanks.


----------



## TwistyTravster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> You can only apply color profiles in extended or mirror mode, Last I checked Eyefinity doesn't support profiles.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> Calibrating tools will create an icc profile which you can then apply to your monitor. It's a lot more precise than what you can achieve with OSD menus and it doesn't explain what the adjustments are.


Thank you. I stand corrected.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Multi-monitor WoW madness!


----------



## GodAtum

Heres my flying setup


----------



## hatlesschimp

Hi peoples!

Just trying to help a friend out with his gaming and I know bugger all about AMD. Could you please help me?

*His Rig -*
*CPU:* AMD FX 6100
*GPU:* 2x 6970 Crossfired *(MSI Computer Corporation R6970-2PM2D2GD5 Radeon HD 6970 2GB 256-bit GDDR5)*
*MB:* ASUS M5A97
Ram: 8gb

Will this rig be able to power 4x LG 26" 1080p monitors at 60"?

He mainly plays flight sims. He also doesnt mind dropping the resolution if need. He has 3 monitors at the moment and wants a 4th and was wondering if it would work with his current setup, because if not he wont bother. Thanks and any help will be greatly appreciated !!!!


----------



## Juris

Sorry for the delay in getting these pics up. Been a bit mad this week. Hope this give an idea of the setup (and the inherent problems with stretching and positions). As you can see from the shots the 2 Cinema Displays swing in from the sides but don't quite join up with the central iMac. Only at their outermost position can I swing them into portrait due to a lack of desk clearance so I can't solve the stretching issue by going portrait.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Yeah dude thats just how it is and one of the reasons why i moved to Portrait. The best thing with landscape is you can see what is flanking you! Have a mess around with FOV settings in the game menu. it might help you out. also check out WSGF.com they may have a fix or two?

I have to get my monitors mounted on the original stands some how so i can rotate them in to lanscape and back to portrait as needed.

Hows the apple in a sunny room treating you? I never really had a problem when I had mine. Its a pretty bright screen!

Cheers for the pics


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> 
> 
> Multi-monitor WoW madness!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GodAtum*
> 
> Heres my flying setup


Nice work Lads. I see GodAtum has a Track Ir. Pretty cool hey! I use mine with ARMA 2 & 3 i havent tried flight sims. I could only imagine its good there too.

Cheers


----------



## Juris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Yeah dude thats just how it is and one of the reasons why i moved to Portrait. The best thing with landscape is you can see what is flanking you! Have a mess around with FOV settings in the game menu. it might help you out. also check out WSGF.com they may have a fix or two?
> 
> I have to get my monitors mounted on the original stands some how so i can rotate them in to lanscape and back to portrait as needed.
> 
> Hows the apple in a sunny room treating you? I never really had a problem when I had mine. Its a pretty bright screen!
> 
> Cheers for the pics


Thanks for the advice. I tried playing with FOV in BF3 but honestly couldn't really make out much of a difference. With my specs I was able to only run 2400x600 but at least it was on high settings and AA helped a good bit. Will play around. On the higher 5040x1050 (if I remember correctly) it was like watching grandma do a slide show of her holidays in the 1970's and I'm on the new 13.6 Beta ATI drivers.

Anyone know if its possible to force BF3 to use custom resolutions as its all a bit 3 bears at this stage. This resolution was too low, this resolution was too high but the (missing) custom resolution was just right. Is this a BF3 setting or something I can change in CCC?

The iMac in sun is actually alright. You definitely get reflections but you learn to ignore them. I'd say if you were a graphic designer you'd go nuts but since Apple are only concerned with mass market & profit that won't change anytime soon. In comparison the older 23" Cinema displays flanking, from an era where Apple gave a crap about its power users, are matte and even game friendly in direct sunlight. Still impressive displays to this day. On another point the heat from the iMac in direct sunlight (its Ireland so today is pretty rare) is something else. Never had a problem so far but you could easily dry a pair of jeans on it in 30 minutes. Maybe Apple will try and call it a feature.


----------



## hatlesschimp

LOL nice work on the reply!

Im trying to think back to my 2011 Imac that I had. I was running bootcamp with windows and snow leopard then eventually lion. You will need to make a custom res before you enter the game. How ever this is where you loose me because im hopeless with AMD and not much better with Apple.

Goodluck!!!


----------



## john1016

Not sue how apple pc's work but on my pc I just set eyefinity with bezel correction and the game has an option for 6048x1200. If screens are different resolutions I'm not sure how you would do that without it being windowed or going with the lower res all the time.


----------



## dookiebot

I was waiting for my desk mod to get into it's final stages of completion before joining this club and as of last night it's operational so now is as good a time as any.









Here is my "budget" Eyefinity setup. Wall mounted Desk and wall mounted monitors.



Single MSI Twin Frozr 7950 powering 3 Acer S211HL 21.5" monitors.

Can I get in the club?


----------



## Infrabasse

You're in buddy









Nice setup you have here. I like the wallmounting idea, could we get a sidepicture picture of that?


----------



## duhjuh

tryign to switch to 3 monitor portrait but every time i make the eyfinity group it not oriented correctly ? what gives?


----------



## duhjuh

update: i can enable 2 screens in portrait in eyefinity and it stays oriented correctly but if i try to enable 3 it thinks they are landscaped stacked on top of each other rather than in portrait side by side


----------



## duhjuh

hello? guys? anybody?


----------



## dookiebot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> You're in buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup you have here. I like the wallmounting idea, could we get a sidepicture picture of that?


Sure thing. I'll take one tonight and upload in the morning.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> hello? guys? anybody?


I wish I could help but I know nothing about AMD. Sorry


----------



## TwistyTravster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> hello? guys? anybody?


I only have 2 screens. Never tried 3. So take my advice with a grain of salt.

But you could try setting up the 3 screens through Windows Screen Resolution stretched across in portrait mode first, and then try setting up an Eyefinity display group after it is set up that way?

With Windows Screen Resolution, try making the middle monitor the main monitor, or other combinations like being on the left or the right before assigning an Eyefinity display group.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> hello? guys? anybody?


i don't have experience with eyeinfinity but i found this . . .

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/gpu50-ati-eyefinity-display-groups.aspx

hope it helps.


----------



## dookiebot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhjuh*
> 
> hello? guys? anybody?


It's in the Catalyst menu. You need to disable your Eyefinity display then create a NEW one. Don't re-enable the old one.

One of the first questions Catalyst will ask is your monitor orientation (portrait or landscape). Catalyst always assumed I am running portrait and since i am running landscape I have to go in and change it before moving forward. I just did this over the weekend because I reinstalled Windows on my HDD.


----------



## CoolRonZ

Hello, would love to join your club









3way CFX HD7970, Hanns-G HL249DPB / HL272HPB / HL249DPB


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoolRonZ*
> 
> Hello, would love to join your club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3way CFX HD7970, Hanns-G HL249DPB / HL272HPB / HL249DPB


Looks messy, hand made and well used, nice set up


----------



## CoolRonZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> Looks messy, hand made and well used, nice set up


HAHAHA! thanks John, have an older cleaner picture, but it was only when i was running 3x23.6"...


----------



## Infrabasse

Welcome to the club CoolRonZ
Really beefy setup you got there


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

I love that home made desk.
Not quite sure how you cope with all the monitors being different though


----------



## HPE1000

How would a card like the 7950 twin frozr iii be setup to do eyefinity 3 screen gaming without spending a million dollars on adapters?

Thanks

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127667


----------



## john1016

You will only need one Active display adapter. Around $25 last time i checked.

EDIT: or screens that have display port connections on them.


----------



## HPE1000

Ugh, that is crazy, if I could find a good one for $15 I would consider.


----------



## Kires

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> How would a card like the 7950 twin frozr iii be setup to do eyefinity 3 screen gaming without spending a million dollars on adapters?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127667


You'll need to get 2 Mini Display to DVI Adapters at least to have 3 monitor setup.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1ZZ0NF6156


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kires*
> 
> You'll need to get 2 Mini Display to DVI Adapters at least to have 3 monitor setup.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1ZZ0NF6156


Isn't that passive and why do I need to use 2 mini displayports? AMD's website and every other source I have found says you can use a dvi, hdmi, and mini display port for eyefinity...


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Isn't that passive and why do I need to use 2 mini displayports? AMD's website and every other source I have found says you can use a dvi, hdmi, and mini display port for eyefinity...


You can. I'm using DVI, HDMI and a display port.

I payed £65 for my active adaptor (It's the dell one), you can get them a lot cheaper though.

EDIT: I can see why he's suggesting you should use 2 display ports and one DVI or HDMI. It's because of a problem you get when using 3 different output types, one of the three will experience a problem where on one monitor you'll get the top half of the monitor being out of sync with the lower half of the monitor for a few milliseconds. Not too much of a problem though since you generally won't be focusing on those when gaming and in desktop you won't notice.


----------



## Juris

I'm not sure if I'm about to just confuse things but thought I'd chime in for thsoe looking for adapters. I'm running Eyefinity with an imac and x2 23" Apple Cinema Displays (see my previous posts for pics but I used these adapter cables to go from my iMacs 2x thunderbolt ports to HDMI.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00675Q2UY/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Am I right in presuming they must be active? If they are and would suit others I would recommend them, They're extremely well made, not like some of the other chinese crap out there that has been known to either fall apart of short circuit and smoulder. Those triple thunderbolt mini dp to hdmi/dvi listed above on Newegg are the ones I've seen reported as shorting and even going on fire so I wouldn't touch them with a barge.

Running from the above mini-dp to hdmi cables as I have only DVI male connectors on the Cinema Displays I got these F-F-F adapters (very hard to find these anywhere as everything else is male to female only)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200673879192&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:IE:3160

Again very well built and everything working perfectly.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Both of those you have listed are passive.
You'll want an active adapter like this


----------



## Carniflex

I have upgraded the GFX card. I have now Sapphire 7950 FleX OC. Got also today my 7870 Eyefinity 6 from Club3D back from warranty, but the 7950 is the strongest card for now in my rig.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> How would a card like the 7950 twin frozr iii be setup to do eyefinity 3 screen gaming without spending a million dollars on adapters?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127667


The cheapest way is getting a mDP to VGA active converter from eBay, should be approx ~10.. 12 $. These are good for up to 1920x1200 resolution screens. Most convenient way is just getting Display-port capable screens ofc, but these tend to cost a bit more than the basic screens.


----------



## dookiebot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Isn't that passive and why do I need to use 2 mini displayports? AMD's website and every other source I have found says you can use a dvi, hdmi, and mini display port for eyefinity...


Your monitors and your card are going to dictate what type of cables you will be using for Eyefinity. If your monitors have DVI, HDMI, and Display port inputs then you're golden. No adapters needed if using a MSI 7950.

If your monitor only has DVI and HDMI inputs then you'll have to end up buying 1 adapter.

In my case, my monitors only have DVI input. Since the MSI 7950 has only 1 DVI output I had to buy 2 adapters for the mini-display ports to convert to DVI for the other 2 monitors.


----------



## roudabout6

Just yesterday I put my monitors in portrait mode and I am loving every minute of it. But I have screen tearing on my dvi monitor the others are using display port adapters. I have never had this is landscape mode which is why it is confusing me. Has this happend to anyone else?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roudabout6*
> 
> Just yesterday I put my monitors in portrait mode and I am loving every minute of it. But I have screen tearing on my dvi monitor the others are using display port adapters. I have never had this is landscape mode which is why it is confusing me. Has this happend to anyone else?


That is common occurrence with Eyefinity and crossfire (even tho all the displays are connected to the one card and the second GFX cards does not do anything on desktop). There is no single cause for it and no single fix that works for everybody as far as I'm aware. For me personally making both cards run at full speed all the time has helped to minimize that issue when running crossfire. Can also happen with single GFX cards sometimes when using mixed outputs (DP + legacy connectors like HDMI/DVI/VGA) for which also making card to run at full speed all the time sometimes helps and sometimes does not.

Surprisingly with Sapphire FleX screen tearing has not been an issue for me although I expected at least some. Well it does happen but very rarely in desktop environment.

Only reasonably sure way to avoid screen tearing is to use all displayport outputs, problem is there is no 79xx card on market atm capable of doing that. Highest consumer card capable of 6x displayport is 7870 unfortunately (Club3D and 2 more companies) - also some professional cards can do it but these are way overpriced for just home use.


----------



## BluJae

Card: Diamond Radeon HD 6870

Monitor 1: Samsung SyncMaster SA350
Monitor 2: HP S2031


----------



## process

2 questions if anyone could help please...

1/ Was wondering whats the best way to hook up 3 monitors....(3rd monitor undecided)

I have at the moment 2 'Asus VN247H 24"Widescreen Super Narrow Bezel LED Monitor '
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-050-AS
2x HDMI & 1x D-Sub (DVI-D Supported via HDMI-to-DVI cable)

with a gigabyte hd 7970
1 x HDMI, 2 x Mini DisplayPort, 1 x DVI

I have bought 2 x mini display to hdmi cables
what should I do for the 3rd monitor? hdmi to hdmi will be ok?

this leads onto 2nd question.... I would like a 3d monitor (over-hyped?) would it be ok to maybe have the centre monitor different to the other two? I was thinking of this....slightly bigger than the other 2 though

http://www.advantionline.com/ASUS-VG248QE-Black-24-144Hz-1ms-GTG-HDMI-Widescreen-LED-Backlight-LCD-3D-Monitor-Height-and-pivot-adjustable-350-cd-m2-80-000-000-1-Built-in-Speakers.html

or would I be better off sticking with the same monitor as other 2...

thanks in advance


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Process, you have a few options here.

1) Have 2 mini-DP to HDMI (ACTIVE) adapters which hook up to two of your monitors and then use HDMI for your third output
2) Use 1 mini-DP to HDMI (ACTIVE) adapter to hook up one monitor then use HDMI for another and DVI for another
3) Purchase one of the mini-DP hubs which Club3D has out (Here)

My advice would be #2 since you'll only need one active adapter.
The two mini-dp to HDMI cables you have purchased will not work for eyefinity









Option #3 is a little pricey but it will alleviate a problem with eyefinity which is screen tearing on your left or right monitor due to using multiple output types. By using purely display port you would get rid of this issue entirely.

EDIT: In my opinion I would have all three monitors exactly the same model so that you don't run into colour issues and it will look symmetrical. And I presume you're gaming so having them all the same size will be more immersive.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> 2 questions if anyone could help please...
> 
> 1/ Was wondering whats the best way to hook up 3 monitors....(3rd monitor undecided)
> 
> I have at the moment 2 'Asus VN247H 24"Widescreen Super Narrow Bezel LED Monitor '
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-050-AS
> 2x HDMI & 1x D-Sub (DVI-D Supported via HDMI-to-DVI cable)
> 
> with a gigabyte hd 7970
> 1 x HDMI, 2 x Mini DisplayPort, 1 x DVI
> 
> I have bought 2 x mini display to hdmi cables
> what should I do for the 3rd monitor? hdmi to hdmi will be ok?
> 
> this leads onto 2nd question.... I would like a 3d monitor (over-hyped?) would it be ok to maybe have the centre monitor different to the other two? I was thinking of this....slightly bigger than the other 2 though
> 
> http://www.advantionline.com/ASUS-VG248QE-Black-24-144Hz-1ms-GTG-HDMI-Widescreen-LED-Backlight-LCD-3D-Monitor-Height-and-pivot-adjustable-350-cd-m2-80-000-000-1-Built-in-Speakers.html
> 
> or would I be better off sticking with the same monitor as other 2...
> 
> thanks in advance


Hi,
In my extensive experience with eyefinity, keeping the monitors the same is a better option. as far as the question of how to hook up the third monitor.
maybe this will give you a starting point.
http://www.amd.com/us/products/technologies/amd-eyefinity-technology/how-to/Pages/set-up.aspx

I use a 4 monitor setup , but for gaming I use three monitors (4 for productivity) and they are connected to HDMI/DVI-DL/ miniDP/mini DP.

Happy Eyefinity(ing) hehe

7860 x 1080


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> -snip-


Sweet mother of god that setup is crazy. (Good crazy, not bad)
Surely when playing games your character in the middle of the screen would be hidden behind a bezel though?


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet mother of god that setup is crazy. (Good crazy, not bad)
> Surely when playing games your character in the middle of the screen would be hidden behind a bezel though?
Click to expand...

hey there,
That is just a pic of the whole thing with all four ( my desktop) I game on three 5760
I use 3+1 extended and all four monitors for productivity.
I am a reviewer and being able to have Word, Excel, Photoshop, the CMS, picture files etc all up at the same time is phenomenal.
for gaming I only use three.


----------



## Infrabasse

You're not part of the club, want in?
What monitors are you using ?


----------



## process

That's great guys, cheers!

I'll prob try go with #2 or 3 vase, thanks a lot.

Checked out the link thanks red. Think i'll be fine now! Soooo adapter for 1 or hub for three...time to amzon/ebay I thinx

tjhanks thanks

oh and will stick with the same monitor ye...even though I do like the sounds of having a 3D 1


----------



## process

Can't find that Club3d MST Hub for sale anywhere...even released yet?

Do you think 2 of these would be a good idea? Active?
http://www.maplin.co.uk/mini-display-port-to-hdmi-with-audio-pass-through-628915

Not sure how the resolution works with 3 monitors, but would the above work, and if so, would there be a big, noticeable, limitation to the resolution used.

would this work? cheap too
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/3-in-1-Mini-Displayport-to-HDMI-DVI-DP-cable-for-Mac-free-shipping-to-wordwide/451724184.html

same?
http://www.advantionline.com/Digitus-DisplayPort-Y-splitter-cable-mini-DP-M-DP-F-HDMI-type-A-F-DVI-I-24-5-F-AK-340509-002-W.html *not active*

or last but not least...
http://www.displayport.co.uk/displayport-to-dvi/dell-mmh11-multi-monitor-hub-displayport-to-3-x-dvi-active-usb-powered-dell-pn-mmh11-64xhk-brand-new-dell-boxed/

sorry for all links but if you got a mo to check them out and advise, it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

I haven't heard of the company nor that hub but by the looks of it the DVI hub at displayport.co.uk looks like it's a good try but I believe you said you only have micro-DP out so you'd want a micro-DP to DP adaptor on top of that hub.

The maplin adaptor is not active, when looking for an active adaptor you should see that it has an extra input which is USB this is to power the chip inside, look for ones like that.
Oh and don't use maplin, they're hideously overpriced









Personally my choice out of the bunch would be the Dell adaptor but unless somebody can vouch for the retailer then you'll be taking a little gamble there.


----------



## process

Thx again... heard bad things about the dell one, so will skip that

This is getting ridiculous now.... I can't find a UK seller for the club3d mst hub that has supposedly been released. Searched my ass off. And there's a lack of hubs available under the £/$500 mark, if any.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Just get one of these then









Can't believe it's £39.99, I payed double that for mine...

Here's a video of the screen tearing problem, I'm not saying you'll definitely get it but just be aware that it's a possibility with eyefinity.
This is a fairly extreme example of it however.


----------



## the grinch

I am running 2 screens in eyefinity and get it on my right screen. Only happens in games and not near as bad as in the video. It didn't used to do it at all but I think it started with some driver update. 13.1 maybe it was...


----------



## process

gc has mini dp so would need an adapter for the one you posted....

wouldn't this be better?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/DisplayPort-AUDIO-v1-3b-adapter-cable/dp/B002SKJKE2/ref=sr_1_86?ie=UTF8&qid=1372599093&sr=8-86&keywords=mini+displayport+to+displayport+1.2

the above v1.1 supports lower res but would be a simple chain...

if I could find a decent mini dp to dp, the link you posted would be good for me


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Ah sorry there, forgot you use mini-DP.

Yes that would work fine.


----------



## process

final thing lol... or these

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Displayport-Converter-Adapter-Eyefinity-technology/dp/B009BL2U3Y/ref=sr_1_25?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1372602230&sr=1-25&keywords=active+mini+displayport+to+hdmi

Think same..just 1 outs to hdmi other dvi...to hdmi or dvi better?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ebest-Active-DisplayPort-Adapter-Display/dp/B00CGQY5KM/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1372602154&sr=1-6&keywords=active+mini+displayport+to+hdmi

Both supposedly support higher res than the white 'Neet' `1...


----------



## Carniflex

Interesting thread in there: http://www.overclock.net/t/1389756/custom-screen-31-3600x1600-cost-250/0_50

In a nutshell people are getting laptop screen replacements off ebay, some suitable controllers and are doing their own thin bezel custom displays cheaper than it would cost to get similar setup off the shelf. I am planning to do myself 3x1 portrait eyefinity with ipad 4 screens. Budget is 3x 50 euro for screens plus 100 for controllers and the shipping. So about 250 EUR altogether for a 4608x2048 3x1 portrait eyefinity screen. Plus whatever I'll have to spend to jury rig some kind of custom stand together for that. That is pretty cheap in my opinion - for comparison my 5x1 portrait eyefinity setup costs approx 1000 EUR and has roughly the same number of pixels (9.4 million pixels vs 10.4 in eyefinity 5).

Even more interesting would be to use the new Chromebook Pixel displays (2560x1700 @ ~100 $ per LCD panel) but at first glance I have not seen anyone selling suitable converters which would be able to take its slightly unorthodox back light configuration (7 channels)


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Amik Vase*
> 
> Ah sorry there, forgot you use mini-DP.
> 
> Yes that would work fine.


Turned out it didn't work









http://www.amazon.co.uk/DisplayPort-AUDIO-v1-3b-adapter-cable/dp/B002SKJKE2/ref=sr_1_86?ie=UTF8&qid=1372599093&sr=8-86&keywords=mini+displayport+to+displayport+1.2

The USB is quite misleading and not for the power of a chip, but the passing of audio.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Can anyone PLEASE tell me how to keep windows on 1 Monitor

When I expand Chrome I want Chrome to stay on one monitor. How can I get that done?


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Can anyone PLEASE tell me how to keep windows on 1 Monitor
> 
> When I expand Chrome I want Chrome to stay on one monitor. How can I get that done?


Just drag it to the size you want, and don't hit maximize.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Just drag it to the size you want, and don't hit maximize.


So I cant ever Maximize Anything


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> So I cant ever Maximize Anything


There is a way if you set up hydrovision(I think that is the name of it). You can download it from amd.

At first it annoyed me because I was used to always maximizing, but after a bit I got used to just having a program open where it is and just leaving it. With so much screen to work with I found it wasn't a problem.


----------



## Infrabasse

Hydravision, or simply turn on your eyefinity preset only when you're gaming


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> Hydravision, or simply turn on your eyefinity preset only when you're gaming


That will also work. I found winkey+p to be the easiest way to switch back and forth.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> That will also work. I found winkey+p to be the easiest way to switch back and forth.


It keeps restarting my PC?\ when I do it


----------



## SkateZilla

Ok, I Haven't Posted in A While.. .So Here's a my reply to the last 20 pages.

Screen Tearing / Display Port:

Eyefinity / Display Port Adapters:

You can connect any combination of TWO: ie DVI/DVI VGA/VGA, HDMI/HDMI DVI/VGA, DVI/HDMI, VGA/HDMI etc.
The 3rd Screen onwards will always require a ACTIVE DisplayPORT Screen or a ACTIVE Display PORT adapter to a Screen,

*I RECOMMEND ONLY USING AMD APPROVED DISPLAY PORT ADAPTERS* ( http://support.amd.com/us/eyefinity/Pages/eyefinity-dongles.aspx )
(Seriously, dont use the Apple Thunderbolt, or the Cheapo 3rd teir adapters.)

Tearing:
Screen Tearing in Eyefinity is a Result of Difference in the VPU Display Timings and the DisplayPORT Display Timings.
Every VPU on Every GPU has only 2 Display Clocks available to share between it's HDMI, DVI or VGA Ports.
DisplayPORT Does NOT use the VPU Timing Clock, DisplayPORT sends it's own frame timings through the DisplayPORT PacketStream.

When You Create an Eyefinity Array, Your Setting all 3 Displays as ONE SINGLE MAPPED ARRAY, This Single Array is being driven by 2 VPU Timing Clocks, and Display Port Clocks, And since they Are not Exactly the Same specification, there are differences in the timings, this is what causes the tearing.

In the Control Panel, You can Choose a "Primary Display" for your Eyefinity Setup.
Choosing a DVI/VGA/HDMI Screen will give the VPU Timing Priority (Making the Display Port Screen Tear)
Choosing a DisplayPORT Screen will give the DisplayPORT PacketStream Priority (making the DVI/VGA/HDMI Screen Tear).






The ONLY Way to remove the Eyefinity Tearing is to use ALL DisplayPORT Screens/Adapters, Which requires a Card with 3+ DisplayPORTS or a DisplayPORT2.0 MST HUB.

I've Since Created AMD CCC Profiles, for Gaming and Desktop Use, When In Desktop I Switch Back to 3 Screens Extended mode, this removes desktop tearing, and tearing in videos, As every screen has it's own desktop and it's own Display ID and Timing, instead of them all being mapped as a Single Display.

When I play games, I Use Eyefinity 3 Screen Profile.

Even with The Specific Drivers AMD Put out to Resolve "Desktop Tearing in Mixed Connection Eyefinity Modes" I still had tearing in Games.

CCC Profiles: Takes a Few minutes to setup, but is well worth the time.
(in Office so I can post exact procedure/images)

Single Screen Desktop Profile:
Boot the system and set it to have a Single Desktop (Center screen usually).
In CCC Save the Profile under Presets, name it Single Center Screen or something

2 Screens Extended Left
Enable the Left Screen,
Set it to extend desktop to this screen,
set center screen as the main,
Arrange in CCC so that Desktop / Taskbar is on Center screen, and extends to the Left.
save as 2 Screens Extended Left.

2 Screens Extended Right
Disable Left Screen,
Enable Right Screen,
Set to Extend Desktop to it,
Set Center screen as Main.
Arrange in CCC so that Desktop / Taskbar is on Center screen, and extends to the Right.
Save as 2 screens extended Right

3 Screens Extended
Re-Enable the Left Screen,
Set to Extend Desktop to it,
Set center screen as Main,
Arrange Screens in CCC so that Desktop / Taskbar is on the Center screen, and Desktop extends to both to the Left and the Right.
Save as 3 Screen Extended Mode

3 Screens Eyefinity.
Goto the Eyefinity Section
Run the Eyefinity Wizard, Arrange your displays, Run the Bezel Compensation, etc.
Once your Finished,
Goto your Desktop, right click and choose Screen Resolution,
Take note of what the Bezel Correct Resolution is (for me its 6048x1080). write it down or save on notepad.
using the Slider Move the Resolution down to the Actual Display Resolution before Bezel Correction (ie 5760x180)
(this removes the hassle of windows putting icons behind the bezels, etc while your on the desktop)
Go Back to CCC and Profiles Section
Save as 3 Screens Eyefinity.

Now When you Run Games in Eyefinity,
you can choose between Your Bezel Corrected Resolution and the non bezel corrected resolution.

You can also choose lower Bezel corrected resolutions (5040x900 etc)

Switching between them is as easy as right clicking tray CCC Icon going to profiles and Choosing one, or setting HOTKEYs


----------



## EyeCU247

"The 3rd Screen onwards will always require a ACTIVE DisplayPORT Screen or a ACTIVE Display PORT adapter to a Screen,"

I have 3 screens and not one adapter is active.


----------



## bburnham37

Do you mean that you have *no* DP/mDP to DVI adapters that have an additional USB cable to provide power?
Or are you saying specifically that you have more than one *passive* DP/mDP to DVI adapter (like the Apple mDP to DVI shown here http://www.amazon.com/Apple-Mini-DisplayPort-DVI-Adapter/dp/B009FA98JU/ref=pd_sim_e_9) that you are using to connect your monitors?

If it is the second, I'd argue that is not actually the case. Perhaps you are using an active Single-Link DVI adapter like this (http://www.amazon.com/Accell-B087B-006B-DisplayPort-Single-Link-Certified/dp/B004071ZXA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1374817827&sr=8-2&keywords=active+mini+displayport+to+dvi+adapter) or this (http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-MDP2DVIS-DisplayPort-Active-Adapter/dp/B004SUELLC/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1374817827&sr=8-16&keywords=active+mini+displayport+to+dvi+adapter). Both of which are active adapters but do not require USB power since they are Single Link DVI ([email protected] max)

The DP/mDP to Dual-Link DVI adapters (such as this one http://www.amazon.com/Accell-B087B-007B-DisplayPort-Dual-Link-Adapter/dp/B00856WJH8/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1374818043&sr=1-3&keywords=mini+displayport+to+dual+link+dvi+adapter or this one http://www.amazon.com/Dell-BIZLINK-DisplayPort-Adapter-Powered/dp/B003XYBA72/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1374818043&sr=1-5&keywords=mini+displayport+to+dual+link+dvi+adapter) are the only type of DP/mDP to DVI adapter that has or requires an additional USB cable (for power, no data is transmitted over that cable). These are only needed if you are running 2560x1440 or [email protected], which Single-Link DVI cannot do.

This info is for the 7000 series of Radeons, prior series of cards may have different requirements.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Ok, I Haven't Posted in A While.. .So Here's a my reply to the last 20 pages.
> 
> *I RECOMMEND ONLY USING AMD APPROVED DISPLAY PORT ADAPTERS* ( http://support.amd.com/us/eyefinity/Pages/eyefinity-dongles.aspx )
> (Seriously, dont use the Apple Thunderbolt, or the Cheapo 3rd teir adapters.)


I would go with amd official.
I use Apple active adapters for 120hz eyefinity.
I boosted the usb port with extra powers and they work just fine with that.
However before I boosted the usb it was a mess.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeCU247*
> 
> "The 3rd Screen onwards will always require a ACTIVE DisplayPORT Screen or a ACTIVE Display PORT adapter to a Screen,"
> 
> I have 3 screens and not one adapter is active.


Passive Adapters use the VPU's Display Clocks and Language.

So if you use a Passive to DVI Adapter, your essentially using a VPU Display Clock and DVI Standard.

From AMD's Eyefinity FAQ.
Quote:


> I've heard there are "active" and "passive" adapters. What's the difference?
> A passive adapter is the most basic type of adapter that can purchased. A passive DisplayPort adapter merely allows the GPU to communicate with a "language" that can be understood by the attached monitor, which has a differing connector.
> 
> As an example, using a passive adapter to connect a DVI monitor to a GPU's DisplayPort connection will essentially cause that DisplayPort output to communicate with the "language" of DVI. As far as the GPU is concerned, it does not have a DisplayPort monitor connected, and therefore cannot leverage the benefits that DisplayPort enables (e.g. AMD Eyefinity technology).
> 
> In contrast, active adapters will actively translate the DVI signal coming from the monitor into a native DisplayPort signal for the GPU (and vice versa). A native DisplayPort signal is required for AMD Eyefinity because DisplayPort signals can be synchronized by the GPU to keep all of your monitors moving in concert.
> 
> This DisplayPort signal can also be synchronized with DVI and HDMI signals, but only two of these signals may be utilized on an AMD Radeon™ GPU. This is why AMD Eyefinity technology requires a native DisplayPort signal for the third (or higher) monitor.


For my 1920x1080p Screens I use this Adapter: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812200944

It's Active and it's on AMD's Supported List.

For anything above 1920x1200 or 60Hz you'd need the powered one.


----------



## greenscobie86

You can add me!



XFX HD6870 1GB (HD-687A-ZHFC)

Running on 2 HP W2207's and 1 HP W2207h

Now if I can find a reliable active MDP adapter I would be set.


----------



## SkateZilla

Seems MSI has Brought back the Lightning Again (on NewEgg).

4 Mini DP


----------



## EyeCU247

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Passive Adapters use the VPU's Display Clocks and Language.
> 
> So if you use a Passive to DVI Adapter, your essentially using a VPU Display Clock and DVI Standard.
> 
> From AMD's Eyefinity FAQ.
> For my 1920x1080p Screens I use this Adapter: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812200944
> 
> It's Active and it's on AMD's Supported List.
> 
> For anything above 1920x1200 or 60Hz you'd need the powered one.


I knew all about this stuff and why it all mattered 12 months ago when I made all 3 screens work together....
but this is what I have
1 LCD on a DVI port
1 LCD on a HDMI port
1 DisplayPort to VGA adapter

Like I said, I used to know why/what to do to make all this stuff work together and the above is what I researched and made work. I didn't want to pay for an active adapter. I have zero problems, and love my setup.


----------



## SkateZilla

I think the MSI Hawk, has a active converter built in so you can use a passive adapter.


----------



## bburnham37

Displayport to VGA adapters are "Active" adapters *by definition*, they use the power provided by the Displayport port itself to convert the DP signal to analog VGA.

So, you are running an active adapter. Although it is one which does not require additional power from a USB port like Dual-Link DVI would.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburnham37*
> 
> Displayport to VGA adapters are "Active" adapters *by definition*, they use the power provided by the Displayport port itself to convert the DP signal to analog VGA.
> 
> So, you are running an active adapter. Although it is one which does not require additional power from a USB port like Dual-Link DVI would.


^THIS
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyeCU247*
> 
> I knew all about this stuff and why it all mattered 12 months ago when I made all 3 screens work together....
> but this is what I have
> 1 LCD on a DVI port
> 1 LCD on a HDMI port
> 1 DisplayPort to VGA adapter
> 
> Like I said, I used to know why/what to do to make all this stuff work together and the above is what I researched and made work. I didn't want to pay for an active adapter. I have zero problems, and love my setup.


I think you're mis-reading/mis-understanding the adapter types.

A Passive Adapter, simply converts a the Monitors connection to a DP Connector,
The Graphics Card will still detect the display as a DVI/HDMI Display when Using a Passive Adapter, therefore using one of the 2 VPU Display Timing Clocks.

_So If you plug a DVI Cable to a Passive adapter and hook it to the GFX Card, Windows will see it as a DVI Connection and send a DVI Signal through the DP Connector._

A Active Adapter, Takes the DP Signal and converts it Via integrated Conversion circuitry/DAC to the Native connection type of the Monitor.

_So If you plug a DVI/HDMI Cable to an Active Adapter, then plug it into the GFX Card, the GFX Card sees it as a DisplayPORT Connection, and sends a DisplayPort Signal out the Connector, the ACTIVE adapter then converts it to DVI/HDMI._

Powered Adapters with USB Power Plugs, are Usually ACTIVE DUAL LINK DVI Adapters,
Since Dual Link supports resolutions higher than 1920x1200, (Dual Link is up to 2560x1600, the Digital Conversion needs a lil bit more power to convert DP to DVI and Separate the single DP PacketStream into Dual Link DVI).

A Straight Single-Link DVI or HDMI Active Adapter is a Small Adapter, as it's a Easy Digital Conversion.
Like I Said, I use this one, which is active : Star Tech MDP2DVIS Active Adapter

A VGA Active Adapter has a Bit bigger box as it contains the converting circuits as well as a DAC.
All DP -> VGA Adapters are "Active" because it must Convert Digital to Analog.
(an Analog Connection is not Passively capable from a Digital Connection Source, it must be converted.).


----------



## cheapchipower

wow, I must say I'm amazed with all the stuff that you guys are getting, anyways, I currently have a cheap build with a single MSI 7850 1gb version which in my opinion, can get very good eyefinity results as long as I stay low eyecandy specs. Will post pictures as soon as I get them altogether, pc already built, connectors are ready, single monitor at the moment, next week will be judgement day if I gambled too low/cheap for an eyefinity set up. 45 fps average would be my target with triple, low res monitors. I'm just here for the xperience, no plans on competing with all the monster stuff that most of you people have. some come here to brag, some to learn, me, for the xperience, learning and sharing. Planning on doing a monitor mod, strip them of their housing, hoping to debezel, as much as I can by taking the lcd panel right out of their plastic housings. wish me luck, i'll post some pictures no matter if I fail or succeed...


----------



## dookiebot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheapchipower*
> 
> 45 fps average would be my target with triple, low res monitors. I'm just here for the xperience, no plans on competing with all the monster stuff that most of you people have. some come here to brag, some to learn, me, for the xperience, learning and sharing.


On average, whatever FPS you are getting on one monitor for your current games divide it by half and that is about the performance you should expect on 3 monitors. If you aren't getting 90 FPS on your current single monitor games turn down the detail until you do to get a good idea of what you are working with.

Also, the voltage on your 7850 will increase when you use more than one monitor so don't be surprised when your idling temps are noticeably higher once adding more monitors. Good luck on your build.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dookiebot*
> 
> On average, whatever FPS you are getting on one monitor for your current games divide it by half and that is about the performance you should expect on 3 monitors. If you aren't getting 90 FPS on your current single monitor games turn down the detail until you do to get a good idea of what you are working with.
> 
> Also, the voltage on your 7850 will increase when you use more than one monitor so don't be surprised when your idling temps are noticeably higher once adding more monitors. Good luck on your build.


So will memory and GPU clocks


----------



## ADHDadditiv

I've been hearing people not being able to connect a system with 2 video cards unless one monitor is connected via DisplayPort for 3 screens. Is that true?


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADHDadditiv*
> 
> I've been hearing people not being able to connect a system with 2 video cards unless one monitor is connected via DisplayPort for 3 screens. Is that true?


Yes, unless they are FLEX cards.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Yes, unless they are FLEX cards.


FLEX? Please explain.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADHDadditiv*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Yes, unless they are FLEX cards.
> 
> 
> 
> FLEX? Please explain.
Click to expand...

Flex cards are GPU's put out by Sapphire that have the third active disp[lay port circuitry built into the board so you do not need an active adapter. I used them in my 2011 build and they are high quality cards
(I used the 6790's)


----------



## Carniflex

I should add in here, though, that FLEX cards still screen tear. At least mine does. Not as much as some of the other configurations I have used in the past but its still there. Otherwise these are pretty ok cards if being non-reference is not an issue. As the integrated circuit is single link then sapphire FLEX cards are still limited to max 1920x1200 on several of their ports. For example the 7950 I have has that limitation on two of its ports (HDMI and SL-DVI ones).


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Flex cards are GPU's put out by Sapphire that have the third active disp[lay port circuitry built into the board so you do not need an active adapter. I used them in my 2011 build and they are high quality cards
> (I used the 6790's)


Well I am currently deciding what 7950's (I'm getting 2) I should get for my 3 24" Asus monitors. None of the monitors have a displayport plug. What is your guy's suggestion.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ADHDadditiv*
> 
> Well I am currently deciding what 7950's (I'm getting 2) I should get for my 3 24" Asus monitors. None of the monitors have a displayport plug. What is your guy's suggestion.


Get a Flex Edition and a Regular

So:
Flex Ed.as the Primary: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202007
You can Use DVI-SL, DVI-DL, and HDMI for the 3 monitor outputs.

then a Regular 7950
Any one you want that has similar clocks so it'll be easier to match them.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Get a Flex Edition and a Regular
> 
> So:
> Flex Ed.as the Primary: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202007
> You can Use DVI-SL, DVI-DL, and HDMI for the 3 monitor outputs.
> 
> then a Regular 7950
> Any one you want that has similar clocks so it'll be easier to match them.


For the Flex Edition, will the Vapor-x edition work as well? Newegg says that its the newer version of the flex, but I would rather take one of your guys' word on it.


----------



## SkateZilla

No, Newegg is just listing it as a newer version cuz the SKU is newer, it's not a FLeX Edition.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> No, Newegg is just listing it as a newer version cuz the SKU is newer, it's not a FLeX Edition.


Ok, got it. I will get that, maybe I'll just get 2 of them, save me the hassle. Thanks guys!


----------



## FinalForm7

3x ASUS VH236H

Sapphire Vapor X HD7970

I am able to drive a surprising amount of games at high quality at 5760x1080 at 50-60fps with just one 7970. Including Skyrim, Bioshock Infinite, Battlefield 3, I can't justify crossfire just yet.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FinalForm7*
> 
> 
> 
> 3x ASUS VH236H
> 
> Sapphire Vapor X HD7970
> 
> I am able to drive a surprising amount of games at high quality at 5760x1080 at 50-60fps with just one 7970. Including Skyrim, Bioshock Infinite, Battlefield 3, I can't justify crossfire just yet.


Wow, your rig is nearly identical to mine. Nice!


----------



## jriley9922

I just scooped up a 27" 2560x1440 (qnix 2710, awesome!)

I currently have two 27" 1080p samsungs.... crossfire 7950 super OCs (nearly 7970s)...

I'm BRAND new at eyefinity... so cut me some slack. (coming from a gtx580)

Can i really not run my samsungs on the outside at 1080p with my QNIX in the middle at 1440p????

I remember years ago ATI promised drivers to run eyefinity wiht different resolution monitors. did they not follow through with this?
I'll be heartbroken to have my samsungs go to waste... or have bought a 1440p for no reason.

anyone any suggestions? thanks


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jriley9922*
> 
> I just scooped up a 27" 2560x1440 (qnix 2710, awesome!)
> 
> I currently have two 27" 1080p samsungs.... crossfire 7950 super OCs (nearly 7970s)...
> 
> I'm BRAND new at eyefinity... so cut me some slack. (coming from a gtx580)
> 
> Can i really not run my samsungs on the outside at 1080p with my QNIX in the middle at 1440p????
> 
> I remember years ago ATI promised drivers to run eyefinity wiht different resolution monitors. did they not follow through with this?
> I'll be heartbroken to have my samsungs go to waste... or have bought a 1440p for no reason.
> 
> anyone any suggestions? thanks


hum people expect miracles nowadays?
eyefinity will run at 1080p decided by the resolution of the monitors.
you can run eyefinity with different resolutions, with those monitors at 1080 not 1440.
eyefinity means windows see one display meaning 1080 in your case as it cant both see 1080 and 1440 at the same time.
its a windows thing not eyefinity.
so you need to sell those 1080 and get 2 more 1440 if you want to run eyefinity at that resolution.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> hum people expect miracles nowadays?
> eyefinity will run at 1080p decided by the resolution of the monitors.
> you can run eyefinity with different resolutions, with those monitors at 1080 not 1440.
> eyefinity means windows see one display meaning 1080 in your case as it cant both see 1080 and 1440 at the same time.
> its a windows thing not eyefinity.
> so you need to sell those 1080 and get 2 more 1440 if you want to run eyefinity at that resolution.


Actually I thought Eyefinity 2 was supposed to allow for that too.
But it looks like it only allows for "flexible bezel compensation"
"it allows anyone to pair three non-identical monitors together and not have to worry about the images not lining up"

source

This isn't saying it's supporting differeing resoltuions simultaneously.
Just that it basically just allow vertical positioning of the lateral monitors. It certainly won't allow for scaling of the middle monitor if it has a differing pitch so why even show this.
We all know all pixel pitchs are supported anyway, but scaling?

If this multiple resolutions arent supported, the example picture supplied is missleading.
Why show different size monitors if they are all the same native resolution? Scaling isn't supported so the example kind of sucks.
While a support of multiple resolutions at the same time would make the example shown a perfect depiction of the situation.

Sorry guys no definitive answer from me, just thinking out loud.


----------



## process

hope you like my wallpaper









http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/IMG_0841.jpg.html

http://s18.photobucket.com/user/pr0c3ss/media/IMG_0844.jpg.html


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> Actually I thought Eyefinity 2 was supposed to allow for that too.
> But it looks like it only allows for "flexible bezel compensation"
> "it allows anyone to pair three non-identical monitors together and not have to worry about the images not lining up"
> 
> source
> 
> This isn't saying it's supporting differeing resoltuions simultaneously.
> Just that it basically just allow vertical positioning of the lateral monitors. It certainly won't allow for scaling of the middle monitor if it has a differing pitch so why even show this.
> We all know all pixel pitchs are supported anyway, but scaling?
> 
> If this multiple resolutions arent supported, the example picture supplied is missleading.
> Why show different size monitors if they are all the same native resolution? Scaling isn't supported so the example kind of sucks.
> While a support of multiple resolutions at the same time would make the example shown a perfect depiction of the situation.
> 
> Sorry guys no definitive answer from me, just thinking out loud.


You can say that eyefinity is a bit unfinished and confusing at times.
still offers good flexibility vs the Nvidia surrond version.

Windows aka Microsoft has some saying in the way windows see the resolution in eyefinity.
so I would assume its technically possible to do any variation of a set up for eyefinity from amd side with supported hardware implementations ofc but windows wont do it.
so 2 screens with 1080 and one with 1440 you wished they could support a 1440 even on the 1080p so the main screen was fine with dotch pitch and the other two a bit blurry buit that is likely to not happen due to hardware and such limits to extent what is feasible and doable.

and besides, the support tends to be for mainstream solutions and off things especially with drivers to be written for it also wont cut it


----------



## Infrabasse

Could you find a link explaining those windows limitations?


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> Could you find a link explaining those windows limitations?


as far I understand this, eyefinity etc..makes windows see one single large surface (SLS) so since this isnt a windows function having eyefinity or surrond resolution will have limitations.
the screen itself have some identification, one reason its often best to use the same brand of screens when running eyefinity.

so if one single sls is produced a virtual single screen if you like, its I am sure doable to produce desired drivers and functions to achive any possible configuration of screens.
however time and money also make a criteria and since so few would benefit then its likely to never happen as to cover every monitors ID and configuration seems well not doable atm.
Its more possible to use specific brands of screens and limit the pool of configurations but also not likely to happen.

one thing that has evolved since the below post was made was to move the taskbar and set center monitor for example and bezelcompensation etc..
http://www.overclock.net/t/1191555/just-setup-eyefinity-how-do-i-make-my-center-monitor-the-primary#post_16054848

I run 120hz screens in eyefinity myself and even if I use apple adapters with usb extra power on not supported officially by amd, it works fine for me.
to make windows see 3 different screens as a mixed virtual SLS surface seems not doable currently with drivers either from nvidia or AMD.

what one can do is to make sure the horizontal resolution is the same. (Havent tested myself)
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/368076-33-surround-eyefinity-support-portrait-landscape-portrait-setups#10639774
"1440x900 _ 1920x1080 _ 1440x900 wont work unless you decrease horizontal resolution on the 1440 monitors to 1080x900."


----------



## binormalkilla

So has anyone been able to find a Displayport MST hub? It looks like Club3D doesn't even have a US distributor. I sent an email to Bizlink, since they're cited in the ATI knowledgebase article...


----------



## hatlesschimp

Im trying to decide my next move. Go 5x monitors and buy the new amd 9 series cards in october november or or stay with the 3x gtx titans and only 3x monitors.im a little worried about the vg248qe viewing angles with 5 of them. 3 is ok but 5 is pretty wide for such a narrow viewing angle in portrait.also have amd sorted out the issues with the drivers and stuttering on multi gpus? I guess I will also have to wait to see if they do a 5x mini dp card.


----------



## binormalkilla

Well I'm running:
3 * ASUS VS278Q-P monitors with 2 displayport 1 HDMI
Ergotron 3 monitor stand
2 * MSI R7950 FROZR in Crossfire
I'll add a pic later when I get home from work. I really like it so far, however the performance in Planetside 2 is horrible. That's probably more due to Crossfire scaling than anything. I'm hoping I can get some better performance out of these in Planetside 2 or I'll be selling them for an SLI setup of some sort. I'm just about at my wits end with ATI drivers at this point.

Anyone have any Eyefinity experience in Planetside 2? I would be interested to hear any experiences or advice.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Planetside 2 is always horrible to run!


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Planetside 2 is always horrible to run!


^This. Planetside 2 is just runs bad on all cards, unless you have way more power than you should need.


----------



## hatlesschimp

i found it a menace. I had never played it before and thought I would give it a try and for me it didnt run smooth at all. It could be anything but I did hear that its not optimised to well with multi core/threading.


----------



## frag85

Been scanning through this thread so I might have missed it, but: How is the microstutter with xfire eyefinity with the latest drivers? I saw the reviews/benchmarks on PCgamer and PCPer and they both mention that the microstutter fixes only apply to DX10/11 and single panel displays-eyefinity still has the same issues.

I'm currently on a Surround setup and was looking at some 7950s on sale for $180/ea.

I guess the other option is to just go back to a TH2G device. (edit: oh nvm, single panel UP TO 2560x.... I figured TH2G would yield 1 single display to the card, but that would be more than 2560x)


----------



## binormalkilla

Yea PS2 isn't even close to being optimized, but I could get decent framerates with a single card. Crossfire is equal to one card at best. Pitiful if you ask me. It's a combination of the game's poor optimization and ATI's awful drivers.

Anyhow, here's my setup. I need to order some Displayport cables that have a lower clearance in the back because they prevent me from aligning my monitors on the Ergotron stand.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> Yea PS2 isn't even close to being optimized, but I could get decent framerates with a single card. Crossfire is equal to one card at best. Pitiful if you ask me. It's a combination of the game's poor optimization and ATI's awful drivers.
> 
> Anyhow, here's my setup. I need to order some Displayport cables that have a lower clearance in the back because they prevent me from aligning my monitors on the Ergotron stand.


Yes, its quite sad, even on last gen cards. I mean I can max the game on my GTX 670, but my dad with his 570 cant even come close. Sony optimize your freaking game!


----------



## process

I'm running 3 asus monitors with a hd7970 ghz ed and for pretty much most games I've played so far, its fine...except metro. Anyway for performance and while I can, I was thinking of putting in another hd7970 ghz ed. My only concern is running crossfire with eyefinity. Have all previous problems been fixed? Is it a simple join the cards and run leads from top card to mointors? Still 1 active adapter needed?

Any help appreciated


----------



## twoofswords

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> I'm running 3 asus monitors with a hd7970 ghz ed and for pretty much most games I've played so far, its fine...except metro. Anyway for performance and while I can, I was thinking of putting in another hd7970 ghz ed. My only concern is running crossfire with eyefinity. Have all previous problems been fixed? Is it a simple join the cards and run leads from top card to mointors? Still 1 active adapter needed?
> 
> Any help appreciated


I don't think the beta 13.8 Catalyst drivers support frame pacing with Eyefinity Crossfire as of yet. I know that they have a Phase 2 planned to get support working for it though.


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> I'm running 3 asus monitors with a hd7970 ghz ed and for pretty much most games I've played so far, its fine...except metro. Anyway for performance and while I can, I was thinking of putting in another hd7970 ghz ed. My only concern is running crossfire with eyefinity. Have all previous problems been fixed? Is it a simple join the cards and run leads from top card to mointors? Still 1 active adapter needed?
> 
> Any help appreciated


Metro works really well for me with 2 7950s in Crossfire. I run it maxed except MSAA down a bit (2x or off, can't remember) and get 60 FPS pretty much constantly.

Eyefinity in general isn't very mature yet IMO (even though it's been out for some time...). I can't even buy a Displayport MST hub to fix this horrible tearing, yet ATI posted documents with part numbers in their knowledge base months ago. I'm really enjoying the monitors in Linux with the open source drivers


----------



## Espionage724

I have an Eyefinity setup (MSI R7860 PE/OC 2GD5 + 3 Acer S201HLs). I don't really play too many high-demanding games like Crysis 3 or Metro 2033, but the games I do play work nicely (Path of Exile, Guild Wars 2, GTA IV). I just wish Dota 2 worked...

I have a 3x1 landscape setup currently. I'm interested in doing a portrait setup, but don't have any monitor stands or the money to buy any currently.

I had some issue in GW2 recently where Eyefinity support wouldn't work. Found out that it must of been some incompatibility with the older driver I was using (OpenGL 4.3 Beta). 13.10 Beta works fine though


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> Metro works really well for me with 2 7950s in Crossfire. I run it maxed except MSAA down a bit (2x or off, can't remember) and get 60 FPS pretty much constantly.
> 
> Eyefinity in general isn't very mature yet IMO (even though it's been out for some time...). I can't even buy a Displayport MST hub to fix this horrible tearing, yet ATI posted documents with part numbers in their knowledge base months ago. I'm really enjoying the monitors in Linux with the open source drivers


Do you think tearing is more of an issue with crossfire? cause I get very slight tearing on 1 monitor with 1 card


----------



## Buehlar

How do I join the club? Something must be wrong with the 1st post.

Let me in









3x 23" ASUS VS238H-P @3240x1920
2x CF ASUS DirectCU2 HD-7870-DC2-2GD5-V2


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Do you think tearing is more of an issue with crossfire? cause I get very slight tearing on 1 monitor with 1 card


I would have to test with Crossfire disabled, but it's more likely that the tearing is due to my using 1 HDMI and 2 Displayport. Apparently the HDMI output uses a VPU timing, while the Displayport uses it's own reference clock. Also, the tearing only occurs across the height of the monitor, about 2" outward from the inner bezel of each Displayport monitor.

If someone would release a Displayport MST hub I wouldn't have this problem....since I have displayport monitors.

I would also like to mention that I didn't experience any tearing in a single landscape monitor mode with Crossfire, however that doesn't mean that the drivers have trouble with Crossfire and portrait mode. I doubt it, but it's always possible.

I also don't get the tearing in Linux with the open source driver, but I'm running 3 separate monitors, not Eyefinity (or the linux equivalent).


----------



## process

at the mo I got 1 display port, 1 hdmi and 1 dvi. Think I would get a better eyefinity experience via 2 display adapters and 1 hdm or dvi?


----------



## dookiebot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> How do I join the club? Something must be wrong with the 1st post.
> 
> Let me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3x 23" ASUS VS238H-P @3240x1920
> 2x CF ASUS DirectCU2 HD-7870-DC2-2GD5-V2


Very nice setup. I dig.


----------



## Cosmix48

Okay you guys I'm loosing my mind. I have 2 7970 Ghz and 3 Dell UltraSharp U2412M I have the adapters that came with the graphics cards "Minidisplay port to display port" And some startech minidisplay port to dvi adapters. Could someone please help me out with my problem, I can't for the life of me get my cards to get all 3 monitors into eyefinity. Its driving me raging mad and I though that you guys could possibly help me out.

Tell me what to do please "I'm new to eyefinity"


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dookiebot*
> 
> Very nice setup. I dig.


Thanks man








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosmix48*
> 
> Okay you guys I'm loosing my mind. I have 2 7970 Ghz and 3 Dell UltraSharp U2412M I have the adapters that came with the graphics cards "Minidisplay port to display port" And some startech minidisplay port to dvi adapters. Could someone please help me out with my problem, I can't for the life of me get my cards to get all 3 monitors into eyefinity. Its driving me raging mad and I though that you guys could possibly help me out.
> 
> Tell me what to do please "I'm new to eyefinity"


The startech adapter you mentioned, is it an "active" adapter?


----------



## Cosmix48

No Its not, I scraped it just now. I've figured it out. I did after about 5 minutes after I posted on here hahaha. But I do have a problem. In CCC I'm aware you can set different profiles and things. I've set one for my eyefinity mode. But when I go to extended desktop the wallpaper that I used is not on the right screens. I like the windows bar in the center screen and when I do that the images become jumbled, when its set to the left screen the image is fine. I'm trying to set a profile where its extended desktop, the windows bar is in the middle and the wallpaper is in the right place. Is this possible?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosmix48*
> 
> No Its not, I scraped it just now. I've figured it out. I did after about 5 minutes after I posted on here hahaha. But I do have a problem. In CCC I'm aware you can set different profiles and things. I've set one for my eyefinity mode. But when I go to extended desktop the wallpaper that I used is not on the right screens. I like the windows bar in the center screen and when I do that the images become jumbled, when its set to the left screen the image is fine. I'm trying to set a profile where its extended desktop, the windows bar is in the middle and the wallpaper is in the right place. Is this possible?


Yes it's possible, that is exactly how my profile is setup when using as extended landscape mode. Once you set the main desktop you need to extend to the 2nd and 3td monitors.


----------



## Cosmix48

That really didn't work. It just kinda messes with my pictures.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosmix48*
> 
> That really didn't work. It just kinda messes with my pictures.


What do you mean about it messing with your pictures?


----------



## Infrabasse

Not sure how Buelhar does it but the way I used to do mine is warp around the actual wallpapers files by a monitor's width


----------



## frag85

I recently switched to AMD and an eyefinity setup and had a few issues I had questions about. After 10 years of triple head usage, the last 3 using Surround I have never encountered so many issues as eyefinity over the past couple days.

Monitor position, resolution and ID#:
This is my big concern. It causes a lot of frustration and time wasted reconfiguring everything.
I am running a 3+1 setup, I have also tried 3+2 with the +1/+2 being above the Eyefinity monitors.
When I alt tab from games, my additional non-Eyefinity monitors get moved from above, to the left and if I have a TV hooked up via HDMI, both those additional monitors have their resolution changed. I need to be able to alt-tab and not have the monitors re-size the resolution. It would be nice if they also didn't get repositioned to the left.

A similar thing happens when my monitors go to sleep. Sometimes the +1 or +2 monitors do not come back depending on if Eyefinity was enabled and monitor IDs also changes (so matrox powerdesk ceases to function, I tried AMDs hydravision but was not happy with the way it works and it seemed to keep getting disabled). In addition to that the fans go to 50% speed which is quite audible. Since installing 2nd 7970 this is unbearably loud. I have to either reboot or load up MSI afterburner to reset the fan speed. I uninstalled MSI AB thinking it was trying to load a profile, but the fans still ramp up to 50% at idle when going to and coming out of sleep.

On top of that, coming in and out of eyefinity clones all my desktops and moves all my window locations/sizes. It seems with eyefinity vs TH2G or Surround I have to spend a lot of time wiith this.

Idle power usage, voltage and clock control:
When I have more than 1 monitor enabled, I see ~140 watts at idle (even with just 1 7970 installed). With one monitor I see about 80 watts at idle. Surprisingly, with 2 7970s I see similar numbers as 1.
With multi-mons the card sits at about 50C, 500mhz or 925mhz and .9 or 1.175v instead of 30C at 300mhz and .8v with a single monitor.
With more than 1 monitor this is more power usage than *2* GTX275s that have no power saving features, just 2d and 3d clocks.
With ULPS disabled the system is around 100 watts with 1 monitor, ~140 with >1.

Is there a way to force 2 clocks on a 7970 with multiple monitors?

When I have ULPS enabled, I cannot adjust the clocks/voltages in crossfire. MSI Afterburner also bugs out and can't see all the sensor data (HWInfo however seems to still function), or displays 0's. I found that I have to re-launch MSI AB to re-read the sensors and show correct values again. This isn't a game breaking bug and probably more to do with how AB was programed and how it interacts with drivers, but it would be nice to load up my 20% OC settings in crossfire and be able to use MSI afterburner without constantly having to re-launch it with ULPS enabled to save some power.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twoofswords*
> 
> I don't think the beta 13.8 Catalyst drivers support frame pacing with Eyefinity Crossfire as of yet. I know that they have a Phase 2 planned to get support working for it though.


Here's a lot of info on crossfire eyefinity, and it's pretty ugly









http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Frame-Rating-Eyefinity-vs-Surround-Single-and-Multi-GPU-Configurations


----------



## Thernen

Add me to the 3 monitor list.

Running 2 Gigabyte 7970 3gb in Crossfire. Monitors are 27" Samsung S27C750P.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thernen*
> 
> Add me to the 3 monitor list.
> 
> Running 2 Gigabyte 7970 3gb in Crossfire. Monitors are 27" Samsung S27C750P.


Any pacing/tearing probs with this setup?
I'm thinking on getting another gigabyte 7970 ghz to cf with a 3 monitor setup


----------



## Thernen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Any pacing/tearing probs with this setup?
> I'm thinking on getting another gigabyte 7970 ghz to cf with a 3 monitor setup


To be honest I am not sure. I just got these cards and first time going 3 screens. And if work I haven't been able to play with it much. I can say that in WoW the side monitors scale it completely wrong. Few games played in BF3 seem ok. I have video set top auto and getting about 80-100fps @ 5920x1080


----------



## SkateZilla

Is there any news on widely availible MST 2.0 Hubs yet?

With the next Gen R9 Cards only having 1 Display Port, I need a Hub to use all 3 of my screens now.


----------



## process

ye even with a single card eyefinity setup my side monitor scalling in games is off. Nothing too bad, but noticeable.

Starting to feel a little more comfortable with getting a second card now


----------



## Infrabasse

I think it's more distortion issues rather than actual image scale you're seeing. You can try to play a little with FOV settings if you have them it sometimes helps a bit.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> I think it's more distortion issues rather than actual image scale you're seeing. You can try to play a little with FOV settings if you have them it sometimes helps a bit.


Nha deffo scalling....while the centre monitor is fine the 2 side monitors will display larger/bloated models at a diff scale to the centre monitor...like they'rew zoomed in upon


----------



## Infrabasse

screenshots ?


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Nha deffo scalling....while the centre monitor is fine the 2 side monitors will display larger/bloated models at a diff scale to the centre monitor...like they'rew zoomed in upon


Adjust the FoV Settings,

I had that issue in BF3, simply cuz the FoV Setting in that game is actually "Vertical FoV".

I fixed it at one point, but with the last update my BF3 settings had to be re-set and re-entered to fix some FPS Drops.

I think I left it so the sides were a lil stretched, they look fine in my peripheral view, and since my eyes mainly focus on the center screen it works.

it also makes enemies more noticeable, people don't understand how I can spot and see enemies in BF3 so easily on my sides, and I told them, with 3 screens, I have way more visibility to the sides.

I estimate about 2x the FoV.

Also helps with Tanks and Zoom Mode.. Gives you 3x the side view.


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> screenshots ?


ss dont work in arma3 and thats pretty much all im playing these days...will havce a look at metro/splinter cell tomoz and see if its similar & try get a ss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Adjust the FoV Settings,


will look at fov, if i can find that options, cheers. Doesnt really bothewr me in arma3 oh cause like u said my focus is primarily omn the centre screen


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> ss dont work in arma3 and thats pretty much all im playing these days


If playing via steam you have a screenshot hotkey built into steam


----------



## Infrabasse

Ok guys, it's been a fun ride but I cannot maintain this community thread anymore.
I moved to 1x27 and 2x24 and switched to an Nvidia GTX770 and I feel a bit alien to this community.

Anyone wish to take over the OP ?
It's really not much work.


----------



## wermad

Hey guys, looking into a possible 5x1 setup. Sucks how Club 3D doesn't sell the MST hub in the US. Those international stores that do charge an arm and a leg for shipping.

Found out Accell makes a hub! Its not the old 1.1 version. Its a hub 1.2 compatible and it says "MST". It even shows some screen shots of a gaming monitor setup upto 2x3! It looks identical to the Club 3d one.

UltraAV® DisplayPort 1.2 MST Multi-Display Hub; sku: *K088B-002B*



UltraAV® Mini DisplayPort 1.2 MST Multi-Display Hub; sku: *K088B-003B*



I found both on amazon but I'm sure other sites have them. I found the mini version available from amazon and a few other amazon sellers but the standard displayport cable one is out of stock but a few sellers have them. I'm not taking any risks so I'm ordering the mini one from amazon directly since they have kick a$$ return policy. If all goes well, my new amd setup will be in by next weekend (four mini dp







). Then to find two more monitors for cheap.


----------



## jason793

Anyone know if a Display Port 1.2 MST Hub can drive 3 2560 x 1440 displays? Particularly the Club3D SenseVision Hub.

http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/products/reader.en/product/mst-hub-1-3.html

If you can get to Canada wermad, the Club3D hub are now sold at CanadaComputers.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Anyone know if a Display Port 1.2 MST Hub can drive 3 2560 x 1440 displays? Particularly the Club3D SenseVision Hub.
> 
> http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/products/reader.en/product/mst-hub-1-3.html
> 
> If you can get to Canada wermad, the Club3D hub are now sold at CanadaComputers.


See (my) last post. Accell makes one and US retailers have them







. Getting one from amazon. Seems to be the exact same thing.

Not sure about driving three 1440s off the dp. I know one can but three via the hub. I would guess if you had three dp on the card its plausible. Most 1440/1600 setups I've seen w/ the last gen are: dp, s-dvi to d-dvi, s-dvi to d-dvi.

edit: the accell site says their hub does support three 2560x1600 monitors "independently" which sounds like it may not apply in Eyefinity cohesion.


----------



## jason793

I currently have a Club3D MST Hub. I can't seem to get 3 1440p displays running off it though. Currently can only manage to get 2 working. Hoping someone here might have some input on whether this is possible and/or why I am having problems.

More details here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1437357/problems-connecting-3-displays-to-7950-via-club3d-mst-hub


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> I currently have a Club3D MST Hub. I can't seem to get 3 1440p displays running off it though. Currently can only manage to get 2 working. Hoping someone here might have some input on whether this is possible and/or why I am having problems.
> 
> More details here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1437357/problems-connecting-3-displays-to-7950-via-club3d-mst-hub


Most folks end up getting an single link dvi to dual link dvi adapter to run three 1440/1600s. They cost about the same as the hub. Don't recall if you need one or two but it depends on your card's display output. The single link dvi supports up to 1200 only. This adapter allows you to run 1600. Hit up Karlitos, he ran a quad reference 7970 setup w/ three Korean 1440s. I consulted with him a year ago on this setup but can't seem to recall if you need two or just one of these adapters. Accell makes them and I would recommend there adapter.

Which 7950 are you running?


----------



## jason793

Currently running a Gigabyte card. Pretty sure its the first revision.

Current setup works great if I put 2 displays on the hub and one on my other display port. Problem is I'm looking to upgrade to 6 displays and a R9 290X. Need to get 3 working so I will have enough ports on a 290X.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Currently running a Gigabyte card. Pretty sure its the first revision.
> 
> Current setup works great if I put 2 displays on the hub and one on my other display port. Problem is I'm looking to upgrade to 6 displays and a R9 290X. Need to get 3 working so I will have enough ports on a 290X.


From my research, 5x1 and 2x3 Eyefinity is limited to 1920x1200 per monitor. If you're not going to Eyefinity, then you should be able to run six independent screens using two mst hubs.


----------



## jason793

Just a copy paste from a Eyefinty whitepaper from 2012. Seems like it may be different depending on the card.
Quote:


> Technical Details
> Number of Monitors:
> > Up to six, depending on system configuration.1
> 
> Aggregate Screen Resolution:
> Maximum Resolutions:
> > AMD Radeon™ HD 6800 Series graphics: up to 16384 x 16384 (268.4 megapixel resolution)
> > ATI Radeon™ HD 5000 Series graphics: up to 8192 x 8192 (67.1 megapixel resolution)
> Examples:
> > 4800 x 2560 resolution grouping three displays wide x one display high, with portrait
> orientation, using 2560x1600 display resolution for each monitor (12.3 megapixel resolution)
> > 7680 x 3200 resolution grouping three displays wide x two displays high, with landscape
> orientation, using 2560x1600 display resolution for each monitor (24.6 megapixel resolution)
> Monitors:
> > DisplayPort connections are highly recommended because they can offer optimal flexibility with the
> highest number of display outputs.
> > Two display outputs of either DVI, HDMI, or VGA can be combined with DisplayPort outputs to run
> up to a total of six monitors per GPU.1
> Operating Systems:
> > Microsoft Windows® 7
> > Microsoft Windows Vista®
> > Linux®
> Hardware:
> > AMD Radeon™ GPU with support for Microsoft DirectX 11, with appropriate display outputs using
> AMD CrossFire™ Technology.
> > AMD CrossFire technology can be used to combine the horsepower of two graphics cards to drive
> AMD Eyefinity technology for gaming. The monitors in a Display Group must all be connected to the
> same graphics card, while the second graphics card is used for rendering.
> Bandwidth Requirements:
> > Conditional on monitor resolution. Increased resolution requires a higher performance GPU.


http://www.amd.com/us/Documents/EyefinityMultiDisplay_whitepaper.pdf


----------



## binormalkilla

Well guys it looks like they've fixed the mixed monitor port eyefinity tearing with the 290X. I went from Crossfire 7950s running 3 portrait mode Eyefinity to 1 290X connected to HDMI, DVI, and Displayport. No tearing in game or on the desktop in both Windows and Linux.

I was looking for a displayport MST hub but looks like I won't need it unless I get tearing when I add a second 290x.


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> Well guys it looks like they've fixed the mixed monitor port eyefinity tearing with the 290X. I went from Crossfire 7950s running 3 portrait mode Eyefinity to 1 290X connected to HDMI, DVI, and Displayport. No tearing in game or on the desktop in both Windows and Linux.
> 
> I was looking for a displayport MST hub but looks like I won't need it unless I get tearing when I add a second 290x.


That is good to know. Thanks for the update. I also had the screen tearing problem until I switched to running all my displays on display ports. Maybe someone will come out with a non reference board soon with more display ports.

It also seems you can only run 2 1440p screens off an MST hub. Found that in a chart on page 5 of the document below.

http://www.amd.com/us/Documents/50279_AMD_FirePro_DisplayPort_1-2_WP.pdf

Have you tried overclocking your 290X yet?


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> That is good to know. Thanks for the update. I also had the screen tearing problem until I switched to running all my displays on display ports. Maybe someone will come out with a non reference board soon with more display ports.
> 
> It also seems you can only run 2 1440p screens off an MST hub. Found that in a chart on page 5 of the document below.
> 
> http://www.amd.com/us/Documents/50279_AMD_FirePro_DisplayPort_1-2_WP.pdf
> 
> Have you tried overclocking your 290X yet?


Not yet. I may tomorrow.... I've been playing too much planetside 2 to try OCing yet. I'm going to order a second one along with some water blocks, so that's when I'll really push them.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Just a copy paste from a Eyefinty whitepaper from 2012. Seems like it may be different depending on the card.
> http://www.amd.com/us/Documents/EyefinityMultiDisplay_whitepaper.pdf


Pretty old stuff if they're referencing the 6xxx and 5xxx series. Well, best bet is to get in contact with an Amd guy and find out what can be done with your setup and needs.

Curious, why would you want to run 7680x2880? You're gonna need three or four 290X to get that playable. I would imagine three 1440s is already taxing enough for one or two 290x. 2x3 1200 Eyefinity pushes out a bit more then 1600 Eyefinity. Is this mainly for gaming or something else that requires this resolution (but not a huge gaming demand)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> Well guys it looks like they've fixed the mixed monitor port eyefinity tearing with the 290X. I went from Crossfire 7950s running 3 portrait mode Eyefinity to 1 290X connected to HDMI, DVI, and Displayport. No tearing in game or on the desktop in both Windows and Linux.
> 
> I was looking for a displayport MST hub but looks like I won't need it unless I get tearing when I add a second 290x.


Amd did a great job w/ the video output of the 280X "non-existing-reference" (DC2T has this video output design, but not the pcb) and 290X designs. Screen tearing is a pita and they finally took care of it. I would recommend run the two dvi and one hdmi:


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Curious, why would you want to run 7680x2880? You're gonna need three or four 290X to get that playable. I would imagine three 1440s is already taxing enough for one or two 290x. 2x3 1200 Eyefinity pushes out a bit more then 1600 Eyefinity. Is this mainly for gaming or something else that requires this resolution (but not a huge gaming demand)?


Looking to replace my old TV. Figured instead of getting a new TV, I could just get a bigger display on my PC. Would be good for gaming, watching TV, and working. Just need to find a way to get an HDMI input still. Thinking a video capture card or something might work.

I'm currently running 3 1440p displays off a 7950. It manages to get playable frame rates with AA off.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Looking to replace my old TV. Figured instead of getting a new TV, I could just get a bigger display on my PC. Would be good for gaming, watching TV, and working. Just need to find a way to get an HDMI input still. Thinking a video capture card or something might work.
> 
> I'm currently running 3 1440p displays off a 7950. It manages to get playable frame rates with AA off.












What cables do you run? I'm not sure if the bargain eBay 1.2 3m (10ft) will work. A few articles site 2m is ideal but I really need 3-5m for my setup.


----------



## Infrabasse

Hey guys, really nobody to take over this thread?
It's really not that much work
I'm hardly ever on OCN nowaday and I don't even run Eyefinity anymore.


----------



## flopper

anyone know how 120hz eyefinity works with 290x?
if you need adapters or just play and go?


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cables do you run? I'm not sure if the bargain eBay 1.2 3m (10ft) will work. A few articles site 2m is ideal but I really need 3-5m for my setup.


Currently using 2 6ft iCan Display Port to Display Port cables,1 iCan Mini Display Port to Display Port cable, and 1 Mini Display Port to Display Port Adapter (can't remember brand) to hook my MST Hub into my GPU. Nothing special about the cables, I just got them because the are what my local computer shop carries.

If you are worried about cable quality from ebay, could check out Monoprice. Their cables seem to be priced well and built well.
http://www.monoprice.com/


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Currently using 2 6ft iCan Display Port to Display Port cables,1 iCan Mini Display Port to Display Port cable, and 1 Mini Display Port to Display Port Adapter (can't remember brand) to hook my MST Hub into my GPU. Nothing special about the cables, I just got them because the are what my local computer shop carries.
> 
> If you are worried about cable quality from ebay, could check out Monoprice. Their cables seem to be priced well and built well.
> http://www.monoprice.com/


I second that. I have monoprice displayport cables and they're great.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Currently using 2 6ft iCan Display Port to Display Port cables,1 iCan Mini Display Port to Display Port cable, and 1 Mini Display Port to Display Port Adapter (can't remember brand) to hook my MST Hub into my GPU. Nothing special about the cables, I just got them because the are what my local computer shop carries.
> 
> If you are worried about cable quality from ebay, could check out Monoprice. Their cables seem to be priced well and built well.
> http://www.monoprice.com/
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> I second that. I have monoprice displayport cables and they're great.
Click to expand...

Thanks guys







. I'll check them out. I have a local Frys has some 2m (6ft) cables start off ~ $20 USD and the 3m ~ $30USD. I'm going to need at three 3m and two 2m after I'm done building my new desk and this new setup. If 3m is not ideal, I my switch my positioning of components on the new desk and just buy a bunch of 2m cables.

Is 3 or 5m too long and can degrade signal?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*
> 
> Hey guys, really nobody to take over this thread?
> It's really not that much work
> I'm hardly ever on OCN nowaday and I don't even run Eyefinity anymore.


I'm sure someone can step up. I'm just barely getting back into eyefinity but I have been kicking the rock w/ the Surround guys for a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> anyone know how 120hz eyefinity works with 290x?
> if you need adapters or just play and go?


Are you looking for 3d gaming or just running @ 120hz? You should be able to just run a 120hz monitor w/ no issues as long as you have the right hardware. I know lots of folks running those Asus 144hz screens both Nvidia and Amd.


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll check them out. I have a local Frys has some 2m (6ft) cables start off ~ $20 USD and the 3m ~ $30USD. I'm going to need at three 3m and two 2m after I'm done building my new desk and this new setup. If 3m is not ideal, I my switch my positioning of components on the new desk and just buy a bunch of 2m cables.
> 
> Is 3 or 5m too long and can degrade signal?


These are the ones I have, they're really great. They're low profile so I have more clearance on my monitor stand.

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10246&cs_id=1024601&p_id=10582&seq=1&format=2


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> These are the ones I have, they're really great. They're low profile so I have more clearance on my monitor stand.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10246&cs_id=1024601&p_id=10582&seq=1&format=2


Thanks, price is pretty good. cheaper then the Chinese, makes you wonder if they work as well









Any thoughts on running 3m to 5m cables? The seller of my new gpu will included the stock dp to mini dp adapters so I just need some dp to dp cables.


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Any thoughts on running 3m to 5m cables?


I would try to get thicker cables from them if you are running a long ways. My friend has a 50ft HDMI that he got from Monoprice. Never had any issues with it.


----------



## jason793

Just some consoles enjoying eyefinity...


----------



## Paul17041993

subbed, will be getting 3x1080p alongside my 290X.


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thanks, price is pretty good. cheaper then the Chinese, makes you wonder if they work as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on running 3m to 5m cables? The seller of my new gpu will included the stock dp to mini dp adapters so I just need some dp to dp cables.


Well almost all cable manufacturers will adhere to the Displayport specifications when designing a cable, preventing signal attenuation from a longer run. Some cables might use some clever twisted pair (or other) conductor configuration to get a little longer of a run. A quick search shows that 2m is commonly an upper bound for 2560x1600:
http://www.displayport.org/faq/

If you're willing to spend some cash you might be able to look into Displayport over Ethernet or something like that. Maybe they make repeaters too. Something like this:
http://www.lindy-usa.com/displayport-repeater-extender-30m-38400.html


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> Well almost all cable manufacturers will adhere to the Displayport specifications when designing a cable, preventing signal attenuation from a longer run. Some cables might use some clever twisted pair (or other) conductor configuration to get a little longer of a run. A quick search shows that 2m is commonly an upper bound for 2560x1600:
> http://www.displayport.org/faq/
> 
> If you're willing to spend some cash you might be able to look into Displayport over Ethernet or something like that. Maybe they make repeaters too. Something like this:
> http://www.lindy-usa.com/displayport-repeater-extender-30m-38400.html


Gonna try a cheap ebay 5m cable for ~$12 USD. It ships from california so I'm hoping it will work. Don't mind a small monetary sacrifice to get some answers. Thanks


----------



## norules

HI All,

hope you all are well... haven't been around I do apologize.



I bought myself the sapphire dual r9 280x but need a to ask a question in regards to the eyefinity setup.
on the card I bought there is only a DP, HDMI and 2x DVI.

on the picture it shows you can use HDMI, DP and DVI, what I did but its not working.
I'm running HDMI to DVI, DVI to DVI and DP to DP am I missing something.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norules*
> 
> HI All,
> 
> hope you all are well... haven't been around I do apologize.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought myself the sapphire dual r9 280x but need a to ask a question in regards to the eyefinity setup.
> on the card I bought there is only a DP, HDMI and 2x DVI.
> 
> on the picture it shows you can use HDMI, DP and DVI, what I did but its not working.
> I'm running HDMI to DVI, DVI to DVI and DP to DP am I missing something.


ok, make sure your using 3 identical (read; IDENTICAL) monitors, plug them all in and power off your rig, power it back on and they should all work when windows boots.

unfortunately this trick needs to be activated on POST, its not PnP compliant... but at least it works without needing a converter which adds screen tearing...


----------



## norules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> ok, make sure your using 3 identical (read; IDENTICAL) monitors, plug them all in and power off your rig, power it back on and they should all work when windows boots.
> 
> unfortunately this trick needs to be activated on POST, its not PnP compliant... but at least it works without needing a converter which adds screen tearing...


I do have 3 identical screens they are All Dell U2412m.

do I use the same type of connections? HDMI to DVI, DVI to DVI and DP to DP.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norules*
> 
> I do have 3 identical screens they are All Dell U2412m.
> 
> do I use the same type of connections? HDMI to DVI, DVI to DVI and DP to DP.


You should not be using the HDMI to DVI adapter. The current standard for HDMI only supports up to 1080p and you have higher resolutuon 1200p monitors








You see, one of your monitors is only getting the 1080p signal from the GPU








DVI supports up to 1600dpi so you should be using 2 dual link DVI cables directly from the 2 DVI GPU ports plugging directly into 2 of the monitors. Then 1 DP cable from GPU to the 3rd monitor.

This is the optimal configuration supported by both your GPU and monitors as it will output the full 1200dpi on all 3 displays.









Hope that made sense.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> You should not be using the HDMI to DVI adapter. The current standard for HDMI only supports up to 1080p and you have higher resolutuon 1200p monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, one of your monitors is only getting the 1080p signal from the GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVI supports up to 1600dpi so you should be using 2 dual link DVI cables directly from the 2 DVI GPU ports plugging directly into 2 of the monitors. Then 1 DP cable from GPU to the 3rd monitor.
> 
> This is the optimal configuration supported by both your GPU and monitors as it will output the full 1200dpi on all 3 displays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that made sense.


I used the hdmi to dvi adapter on my Nvidia cards to run 1920x1200







.


----------



## Paul17041993

I guess 1200p might not be fully supported with this, it should all work from the getgo, but if they have displayport you should have better luck just using it on the 3rd instead of HDMI...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I guess 1200p might not be fully supported with this, it should all work from the getgo, but if they have displayport you should have better luck just using it on the 3rd instead of HDMI...


I have a dvi to hdmi cable for the wifes oem (hdmi) to a Viewsonic 1080 (dvi). I can test that on my dell to see if I can pull 1200 from that cable. I do recall using the dvi to hdmi adapter when I was testing my 780s a few months ago. I've had my dells since late winter and they saw two 690s and then two Titans. I mainly use dvi but I've never heard of not running 1200 via hdmi. Ill find out soon though


----------



## wermad

Need some help w/ the displayport cables. Do I really need the 1.2 compliant version? I'll be running an MST hub with five screens. It seems that 1.2 are more expensive and fewer then the 1.1 variants. I'll be running Dell U2412Ms


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I used the hdmi to dvi adapter on my Nvidia cards to run 1920x1200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes, I'm aware of the possibilities of higher data rates via HDMI interface







but for the sake of troubleshooting and optimal performance, it's always best to follow industry standards in my experience, to eliminate any possibility of data transfer rate compatibility issues.
HDMI 1.4 standards are still inferior to DVI's data rate specs-wise, albeit more user friendly in most 1080p home entertainment implementations, however, I always choose DVI over HDMI whenever possible or needed.









@norules
Are you sure you have set each monitor's input via OSD to the corresponding input method (cable) being used?
I know it's kind of a Stupid ? but it's been known to drive grown men nutz


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Yes, I'm aware of the possibilities of higher data rates via HDMI interface
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but for the sake of troubleshooting and optimal performance, it's always best to follow industry standards in my experience, to eliminate any possibility of data transfer rate compatibility issues.
> HDMI 1.4 standards are still inferior to DVI's data rate specs-wise, albeit more user friendly in most 1080p home entertainment implementations, however, I always choose DVI over HDMI whenever possible or needed.


I'm not one condone using hdmi since its not my choice but will it work at 1200? I'll find out soon enough for you guys









Btw, any thoughts on *needing* to use 1.2 displayport cables or will 1.1 work fine for the MST HUB? I'm going to shoot amd, Accell , and club 3d this question.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm not one condone using hdmi since its not my choice but will it work at 1200? I'll find out soon enough for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, any thoughts on *needing* to use 1.2 displayport cables or will 1.1 work fine for the MST HUB. I'm going to shoot amd, Accell , and club 3d this question.


I wouldn't *think* that they're needed for monitors that don't support 1.2 (I don't believe the U2412M does). You may get by with 1.1 cables from hub to monitor but the hub will most likely have or require a 1.2 cable from GPU to hub for it to work properly.
I honestly don't know as I haven't needed to used the new little DP hubs yet.









Anyone?

Please let us know what be the maker's thoughts


----------



## wermad

Thanks









I ordered the Accell hub w/ mini dp cable (card has four mini dp). I was thinking along the same lines since I know the Dells don't have 1.2. I think 1.2 is for the 4k monitors imho. Well, don't hurt to buy a cheap one off ebay and try







.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I have a dvi to hdmi cable for the wifes oem (hdmi) to a Viewsonic 1080 (dvi). I can test that on my dell to see if I can pull 1200 from that cable. I do recall using the dvi to hdmi adapter when I was testing my 780s a few months ago. I've had my dells since late winter and they saw two 690s and then two Titans. I mainly use dvi but I've never heard of not running 1200 via hdmi. Ill find out soon though


HDMI supports 4K, can run 1200p perfectly fine, I'm just not sure if the clock sharing works correctly with 1200p or not...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Btw, any thoughts on *needing* to use 1.2 displayport cables or will 1.1 work fine for the MST HUB? I'm going to shoot amd, Accell , and club 3d this question.


its like sata cables, a 1.1 cable should theoretically work but not entirely guaranteed to do so without issues, might be limited to short lengths, but a 1.2 certified cable is guaranteed to work (unless its defective).


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> HDMI supports 4K, can run 1200p perfectly fine, I'm just not sure if the clock sharing works correctly with 1200p or not...


Yes but my point is that many GPUs other devices in general only output @ 1080p rates via the HDMI interface. The cables themselves shouldn't be a bottleneck.
Quote:


> its like sata cables, a 1.1 cable should theoretically work but not entirely guaranteed to do so without issues, might be limited to short lengths, but a 1.2 certified cable is guaranteed to work (unless its defective).


Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## wermad

I'll pick up some 2m 1.1 cables on ebay for cheap from a Us seller since my new cards arrive this week. Can't wait weeks for the chinese one. I've seen many 1.1 that are fully capable of running up to 1600 so its worth a shot









edit: picked some HP oem cables for ~$6 a piece.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Yes but my point is that many GPUs other devices in general only output @ 1080p rates via the HDMI interface. The cables themselves shouldn't be a bottleneck.


oooohhhh forgot about that... yea you have to check the monitor specs to make sure the HDMI on it supports the full res, Ive seen a lot of monitors that don't, including 3D ones (not sure why really...).


----------



## wermad

According to Amd, the 7970 is 4k ready via hdmi and dp:
Quote:


> The market isn't ready for 4k video, but Radeon™ is. With full support for HDMI® (with 4K) and DisplayPort 1.2 HBR2, the AMD Radeon™ HD 7970 is set for quad HD.


http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/graphics/7000/7970/Pages/radeon-7970.aspx


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> oooohhhh forgot about that... yea you have to check the monitor specs to make sure the HDMI on it supports the full res, Ive seen a lot of monitors that don't, including 3D ones (not sure why really...).


My guess would be costs. Most consumers arn't "EXTREMEST" like us








They implement multiple connectivity options to appease the masses while only certian ports will actualy support the highest dpi advertised by the manufacture








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> According to Amd, the 7970 is 4k ready via hdmi and dp:
> http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/graphics/7000/7970/Pages/radeon-7970.aspx


Yea, it's a shame that most of us can't yet advantage of this as affordable hardware is kind of stuck in the 1080p realm right now and will probally stay this way for a while


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> My guess would be costs. Most consumers arn't "EXTREMEST" like us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They implement multiple connectivity options to appease the masses while only certian ports will actualy support the highest dpi advertised by the manufacture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, it's a shame that most of us can't yet advantage of this as affordable hardware is kind of stuck in the 1080p realm right now and will probally stay this way for a while


Amd did give us a glimpse of 5x1 and 2x3 Eyefinity with the 69xx series but it was more apperant in the 79xx series. It kinda of backfired on them especially causing the annoying screen tearing. Glad to see that the 280x (some), 290/290x are using a new and more friendly Eyefinity connectivity option this time around (dvi, dvi, hdmi).

Definitely agree price sucks big time for 4k. I'm happy to jump on something like 5x1 eyefinity. 1440 Surround/Eyefinity push about the same as 4k and 1600 Surround/Eyefinity, 5x1 Eyefinity, & 2x3 Eyefinity will push more then 4k. As long as you can put up w/ the bezels, its already plausible for a good and inexpensive experience similar if not more intense then 4k. It'll probably be a year or two before they're reasonably priced (wishful thinking for 60hz tbh







).


----------



## norules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> You should not be using the HDMI to DVI adapter. The current standard for HDMI only supports up to 1080p and you have higher resolutuon 1200p monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see, one of your monitors is only getting the 1080p signal from the GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVI supports up to 1600dpi so you should be using 2 dual link DVI cables directly from the 2 DVI GPU ports plugging directly into 2 of the monitors. Then 1 DP cable from GPU to the 3rd monitor.
> 
> This is the optimal configuration supported by both your GPU and monitors as it will output the full 1200dpi on all 3 displays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that made sense.


thank you very much, it made sense and I did like you suggested and it's working... thanks once again.


----------



## roudabout6

Does anyone know of a fix for micro stutter. I only have one 280x but am running three monitors in portrait and notice it in my right monitor which is connected by display port while the two others are dvi.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roudabout6*
> 
> Does anyone know of a fix for micro stutter. I only have one 280x but am running three monitors in portrait and notice it in my right monitor which is connected by display port while the two others are dvi.


edit: which model do you have?

screen tearing. might have to invest in a display port hub:

USA:

http://www.accellcables.com/K088B-003B.html

http://www.accellcables.com/K088B-002B.html

EU/UK:

http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/products/reader.en/product/mst-hub-1-3.html

Very common w/ the 7970/280X cards. There's a few 280X that are running the revised video connector like the 290X where you now can plug all three screens via dvi/dvi/hdmi and avoid combining it w/ displayport which can cause the tearing of the image. I know the Asus DC2T has this setup. Other then that, you can get a card that has three display ports like the 280X and 7970 Matrix.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roudabout6*
> 
> Does anyone know of a fix for micro stutter. I only have one 280x but am running three monitors in portrait and notice it in my right monitor which is connected by display port while the two others are dvi.


yea unfortunately that's always been an issue, just the way displayport is, if you have a proper 280X you should toss the converter and plug your 3rd monitor into the HDMI (then reboot computer of course).


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> yea unfortunately that's always been an issue, just the way displayport is, if you have a proper 280X you should toss the converter and plug your 3rd monitor into the HDMI (then reboot computer of course).


Besides the DC2T, which other 280x is running the new revised connectors? What a bombshell of a surprise for AMD not to release the mythical "reference 280X". I vented on their fb page and my post got deleted in a few mintues


----------



## roudabout6

I have the vapor-x I had it plugged in to hdmi and didnt notice that getting my adatper back tomorrow so that should fix it. But on the hub how much does one of those cost?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roudabout6*
> 
> I have the vapor-x I had it plugged in to hdmi and didnt notice that getting my adatper back tomorrow so that should fix it. But on the hub how much does one of those cost?


I got mine from amazon for $120







. Though I'm planning to run more three screens. A lot of the 280X are just rebadged 7970s. Nothing new but it does carry over a lot of the handicaps of the 79xx series. I looked for a particular modem that had more then two dp for this reason.


----------



## roudabout6

Do they make hdmi hubs that support two 1080p monitors? I wanted to use my tv also if my eyefinity


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roudabout6*
> 
> Do they make hdmi hubs that support two 1080p monitors? I wanted to use my tv also if my eyefinity


I don't think these hubs can act as splitters but more like switches or passthroughs. For an Eyefinity array, you need to the proper connections in the proper spot. All dictated by card's guideline for the connectors. You maybe able to set it up as an accessory using a display port to hdmi:


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'll pick up some 2m 1.1 cables on ebay for cheap from a Us seller since my new cards arrive this week. Can't wait weeks for the chinese one. I've seen many 1.1 that are fully capable of running up to 1600 so its worth a shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: picked some HP oem cables for ~$6 a piece.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I got mine from amazon for $120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Though I'm planning to run more three screens. A lot of the 280X are just rebadged 7970s. Nothing new but it does carry over a lot of the handicaps of the 79xx series. I looked for a particular modem that had more then two dp for this reason.


$120 is kinda pricy but I'm very interested to hear how this setup plays out. Please keep me posted


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> $120 is kinda pricy but I'm very interested to hear how this setup plays out. Please keep me posted


Best price for the Club3d shipped to the US $170USD. I got hit by Cali tax at amazon so it really is ~$110. Still, $10 is great for the awesome customer service and return policy amazon has







. Only way to daisy chain these monitors is with a hub. Granted I can run 3x1 L/P Eeyfinity off my card and the new cards run dvi/dvi/hdmi, but I'm going w/ 5x1 Eyefinity and displayport is the way to go. I just placed my order for the 5th monitor so I'm hoping by next week when the adapter arrives, I'll have all five screens up and running







.

This switch and quest for 5x1 has been expensive and hard. Rebuilding my cheap composite/particle desk top w/ a more rigid purebond plywood sheet. Love how's its turning out so far







.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Best price for the Club3d shipped to the US $170USD. I got hit by Cali tax at amazon so it really is ~$110. Still, $10 is great for the awesome customer service and return policy amazon has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Only way to daisy chain these monitors is with a hub. Granted I can run 3x1 L/P Eeyfinity off my card and the new cards run dvi/dvi/hdmi, but I'm going w/ 5x1 Eyefinity and displayport is the way to go. I just placed my order for the 5th monitor so I'm hoping by next week when the adapter arrives, I'll have all five screens up and running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This switch and quest for 5x1 has been expensive and hard. Rebuilding my cheap composite/particle desk top w/ a more rigid purebond plywood sheet. Love how's its turning out so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


In that case I guess $120 isn't that bad then, especially considering what we tend to spend on our other hardware









Oh nice. Yep, the desk strength and space is gonna be a premium to hold up an array of 5, particle board just won't cut it anymore







Awesome work!

Very similar to the one I recently finished


----------



## wermad

Wow, that's some amazing work there! Wish I had those skills







.

Ended up modifying the original (and very cheap) L desk into a new one w/ the array of five in the corner. I pushed my seating position back ~2' to improve my filed of view. Too close and you won't see much of the far end screens. Sadly, I had no space left for my big a$$ 900D. Its going right under the screens so it helped to push back my seating position. Its also ideal to have my case underneath since the 2m dp cables can only go so far. Barely have any clearance so adding a roller or casters is out of the question (lame







).

I still have to patch up some booboos i made underneath and then one last sanding run to prep it for a poly semi-gloss coat. I'm using most of the hardware (in particular the stands) from the old desk. Managed to get ~90% done in one day since I planned for a week and just kept detailing almost all the steps. A bit of help from my amateur carpenter brother and I can see the finish line by next week when the two screens, mst hub, new psu, and most importantly four msi Lightnings arrive







.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Wow, that's some amazing work there! Wish I had those skills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Ended up modifying the original (and very cheap) L desk into a new one w/ the array of five in the corner. I pushed my seating position back ~2' to improve my filed of view. Too close and you won't see much of the far end screens. Sadly, I had no space left for my big a$$ 900D. Its going right under the screens so it helped to push back my seating position. Its also ideal to have my case underneath since the 2m dp cables can only go so far. Barely have any clearance so adding a roller or casters is out of the question (lame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I still have to patch up some booboos i made underneath and then one last sanding run to prep it for a poly semi-gloss coat. I'm using most of the hardware (in particular the stands) from the old desk. Managed to get ~90% done in one day since I planned for a week and just kept detailing almost all the steps. A bit of help from my amateur carpenter brother and I can see the finish line by next week when the two screens, mst hub, new psu, and *most importantly four msi Lightnings* arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Now *that* is exciting!







Can't wait until I can afford to upgrade my 7870's.
I mean they're decent with most games on 3x1 @ 60Htz but I want me a little *MOAR*.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Now *that* is exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait until I can afford to upgrade my 7870's.
> I mean they're decent with most games on 3x1 @ 60Htz but I want me a little *MOAR*.


\

I actually have three gtx 780s but are gonna ship out soon to its new owner. I've already been called crazy for switching to 7970s but it was either amd for 5x1 with my awesome dells or Surround w/ three korean 1440 screens. In the end, I hated to part w/ my dells and I hated the bezel size of the Korean screens







.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> \
> 
> I actually have three gtx 780s but are gonna ship out soon to its new owner. I've already been called crazy for switching to 7970s but it was either amd for 5x1 with my awesome dells or Surround w/ three korean 1440 screens. In the end, I hated to part w/ my dells and I hated the bezel size of the Korean screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .










Not crazy at all, gotta have the right hardware to go that EXTREME








The fanboys will want to flame me but Nvidia needs to step it up in the multi-display depatment.








I've had a couple Geforces over the years but ATI/AMD has always served me well for over a decade now at nearly half the cost.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not crazy at all, gotta have the right hardware to go that EXTREME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fanboys will want to flame me but Nvidia needs to step it up in the multi-display depatment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a couple Geforces over the years but ATI/AMD has always served me well for over a decade now at nearly half the cost.


Glad to hear these stories of amd doing great for folks. I will admit the fallout hasn't been that bad and I'm attributing to the success of the 290X coming in and kicking but. Too bad the reference only has one dp. Will be watching what Asus and MSI will do with the custom ones (multiple mini dp!).


----------



## Gereti

Can i join? :3
Single Radeon 7870 with 19" 1280x1024+22" 1680x1050+19"1280x1024

But...i Have 6990+6970 CF on my eye's...








I have 17"+21.5+17" eyefinity screenset too


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Glad to hear these stories of amd doing great for folks. I will admit the fallout hasn't been that bad and I'm attributing to the success of the 290X coming in and kicking but. Too bad the reference only has one dp. Will be watching what Asus and MSI will do with the custom ones (multiple mini dp!).


For ASUS, it'll most likely will follow the 280x form factor: (4x full size DP) but I could be wrong
http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/MATRIXR9280XP3GD5/#overview
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Can i join? :3
> Single Radeon 7870 with 19" 1280x1024+22" 1680x1050+19"1280x1024
> 
> But...i Have 6990+6970 CF on my eye's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 17"+21.5+17" eyefinity screenset too


Niiiccceee!


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> For ASUS, it'll most likely will follow the 280x form factor: (4x full size DP) but I could be wrong
> http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/MATRIXR9280XP3GD5/#overview
> Niiiccceee!


wait moment








This is First :3

Monday: i got my PSu and my 6990 go to the post








then i need two 6pin->8pin pci-e adapter, and minidp-dp adapter and i'm on my way with eyefinity again


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> For ASUS, it'll most likely will follow the 280x form factor: (4x full size DP) but I could be wrong
> http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/MATRIXR9280XP3GD5/#overview
> Niiiccceee!


That's just the 7970 Matrix in 280X drag. Nothing new. The DC2T 280X has been improved dramatically over the 7970 DC2T and here's hoping they survive longer







. Probably why they didn't go w/ the rebadge DC2T 7970, they weren't that good. Also, kudos to Asus for applying the "reference 280X" and 290/290x" video output connections. I'm looking forward to what the AIB/AIC do w/ the 290X and a custom pcb w/ custom video connectors. Lightning 290X w/ at least two or three displayports.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> That's just the 7970 Matrix in 280X drag. Nothing new. The DC2T 280X has been improved dramatically over the 7970 DC2T and here's hoping they survive longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Probably why they didn't go w/ the rebadge DC2T 7970, they weren't that good. Also, kudos to Asus for applying the "reference 280X" and 290/290x" video output connections. I'm looking forward to what the AIB/AIC do w/ the 290X and a custom pcb w/ custom video connectors. Lightning 290X w/ at least two or three displayports.


they rebadged both, the 7970 version is marked DCIIV2, the actual official 280X DCII is the only good one of the lot, or at least until they volt lock it like the rest...


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> they rebadged both, the 7970 version is marked DCIIV2, the actual official 280X DCII is the only good one of the lot, or at least until they volt lock it like the rest...


Yea but for a setup like wermad's it lacks the required outputs for 5x1 via DP...soooo... release the Kraken ASUS!







(with mini's)


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Yea but for a setup like wermad's it lacks the required outputs for 5x1 via DP...soooo... release the Kraken ASUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with mini's)


it can run up to 6 screens, you just need a 2 or 3 port hub to hook into the displayport for the later 2-3 screens, first 3 you hook into the DVI and HDMI ports.

I think the displayport can support up to 4 1080p screens in theory (that's what 4K is)...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> they rebadged both, the 7970 version is marked DCIIV2, the actual official 280X DCII is the only good one of the lot, or at least until they volt lock it like the rest...










totally forgot about v2 rebadged 7970 DC2T. Still, I would stay away from that one and get the Matrix 280X or the DC2T "v1"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> it can run up to 6 screens, you just need a 2 or 3 port hub to hook into the displayport for the later 2-3 screens, first 3 you hook into the DVI and HDMI ports.
> 
> I think the displayport can support up to 4 1080p screens in theory (that's what 4K is)...


You'll run into the dreaded screen tearing. At least, to run 5x1 or 3x2 Eyefinity, you'll need two display ports. Not sure if you can daisy chain two Hubs off one dp on a gpu. Best to use all same type of connections to avoid the differences in screen tearing. With the 290x, 3x2 is possible but three on dp and the other three on dvi/dvi/hdmi. Sounds like you're gonna run into a rate difference issue. I would like to see someone try it or review on the newer cards







.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Yea but for a setup like wermad's it lacks the required outputs for 5x1 *via DP*...soooo... release the Kraken ASUS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with mini's)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> it can run up to 6 screens, you just need a 2 or 3 port hub to hook into the displayport for the later 2-3 screens, first 3 you hook into the DVI and HDMI ports.


Yes but not via DP... he is using DP for all 5 displays.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> totally forgot about v2 rebadged 7970 DC2T. Still, I would stay away from that one and get the Matrix 280X or the DC2T "v1"
> You'll run into the dreaded screen tearing. At least, to run 5x1 or 3x2 Eyefinity, you'll need two display ports. Not sure if you can daisy chain two Hubs off one dp on a gpu. Best to use all same type of connections to avoid the differences in screen tearing. With the 290x, 3x2 is possible but three on dp and the other three on dvi/dvi/hdmi. Sounds like you're gonna run into a rate difference issue. I would like to see someone try it or review on the newer cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


^^ This
happens some with my 3way setup 2 displays via DVI - DVI and 3rd via DP - DVI (via active adapter)
It's not too terrible but would like to avoid it if I had the hardware to do so









I'm just hoping the Club hub will work as wermad intends


----------



## Paul17041993

so you mean to say that tearing still occurs on direct displayport alongside standard digital? using active adapters of course will always induce tearing as it has its own buffer latency.

but yea, if you wanted more then 4 screens via displayport, you would need one with two ports, of which any 7970 (or a rebadged with the two ports) will be perfectly fine (pretty sure 280X doesn't have the 2nd displayport enabled).

pretty sure you cant stack the hubs as it would induce too much buffer splitting complexity...


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> so you mean to say that tearing still occurs on direct displayport alongside standard digital? using active adapters of course will always induce tearing as it has its own buffer latency.


I understand that this his concern and that he wants to completely avoid any potential issues hence going all DP








Quote:


> but yea, if you wanted more then 4 screens via displayport, you would need one with two ports, of which any 7970 (*or a rebadged with the two ports*) will be perfectly fine (pretty sure 280X doesn't have the 2nd displayport enabled).


This would be a nice upgrade route for me and why I'm so interested in the performance of these hubs








One hub per DP port for 5x1


----------



## wermad

using three dp and dvi/dvi/hdmi for 3x2 may not necessarily cause tearing. But, I would suspect the slight variances in rates between dp vs dvi/hdmi that it may not synchronize the portion of the image created by the dp screens and the dvi/hdmi. What I am proposing is something similar but not actually screen tearing because of the conversion of the adapter. In all honesty, this is just my speculation. I want to see someone try this with a 290X


----------



## wermad

Took a bit of work but its working in 5x1 6000x1920 Eyefinity:


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Took a bit of work but its working in 5x1 6000x1920 Eyefinity:


5x1, freestyle edition


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Took a bit of work but its working in 5x1 6000x1920 Eyefinity:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome








So the cheap 1.1 cables did the trick?
Also, how well does the hub perform?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> 5x1, freestyle edition



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the cheap 1.1 cables did the trick?
> Also, how well does the hub perform?


Went with some oem cables (turns out to bizlink ones). So far, so good







. Hub is pretty nifty if you can figure out what goes where. In the end, the first three screens go into the hub and the last two screens go into the gpu.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> Went with some oem cables (turns out to bizlink ones). So far, so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hub is pretty nifty if you can figure out what goes where. In the end, the first three screens go into the hub and the last two screens go into the gpu.


Nice








So you're talking left to right 1-5?
or the middle 1-3 via hub and 1 on each end via GPU?
How are they identified, detected and arranged in CCC in respect to the ones via hub vs via GPU?
Sorry for so many ???'s








I'm jealous







lol


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're talking left to right 1-5?
> or the middle 1-3 via hub and 1 on each end via GPU?
> How are they identified, detected and arranged in CCC in respect to the ones via hub vs via GPU?
> Sorry for so many ???'s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Left to right: #1, #2, #3 go into the hub connected to the last m-dp on the card. #4 & #5 go into the first and second m-dp on the card (respectively). It was tricky to figure out which card was the primary one (turns to out its the 4th card) and in which order they go into (gpu or hub). Once figured out, the Eyefinity wizard properly figured 1, 2, 3, 4, & 5 on its own. I like how it likes to identify at least three of them to ensure they're all displayed int the right sequence.

edit:


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Left to right: #1, #2, #3 go into the hub connected to the last m-dp on the card. #4 & #5 go into the first and second m-dp on the card (respectively). It was tricky to figure out which card was the primary one (turns to out its the 4th card) and in which order they go into (gpu or hub). Once figured out, the Eyefinity wizard properly figured 1, 2, 3, 4, & 5 on its own. I like how it likes to identify at least three of them to ensure they're all displayed int the right sequence.
> 
> edit:


Ahhh thanks. Yea it can be a bit confusing tying to get them in sequential order and wizard to work correctly without knowing the primary port.
Good to know the hub works. I'd love to know the performance in benches & quality in gaming when you get the chance.
Would suck if there are any tearing issues cause I'm looking for this to be my next upgrade.









+1


----------



## frag85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Took a bit of work but its working in 5x1 6000x1920 Eyefinity:


You might have some alignment issues. They look a little crooked, Is your desk straight?


----------



## chino1974

Hey guys can I join? I'm in the process of making a desk big enough to hold my monitors and 900d nicely.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag85*
> 
> You might have some alignment issues. They look a little crooked, Is your desk straight?


LMAO @ this^^ guy


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 
> Went with some oem cables (turns out to bizlink ones). So far, so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hub is pretty nifty if you can figure out what goes where. In the end, the first three screens go into the hub and the last two screens go into the gpu.


That is an awesome setup. Did you have problems if you placed the mst hub in a different location?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Hey guys can I join? I'm in the process of making a desk big enough to hold my monitors and 900d nicely.


I'm sure you can, just include your GPU and monitor specifications








It's hard to find a nice desk that'll hold these setups comfortably...especially that monsta of a case you have (I want a 900D).


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Ahhh thanks. Yea it can be a bit confusing tying to get them in sequential order and wizard to work correctly without knowing the primary port.
> Good to know the hub works. I'd love to know the performance in benches & quality in gaming when you get the chance.
> Would suck if there are any tearing issues cause I'm looking for this to be my next upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1


Since they're all running via displayport, there shouldn't be any difference in rates vs a dvi>dp setup. I'll run some benchmarks this weekend for you all.

Only concern I have is the pacing issue. Amd promised a fix this fall and there's a few weeks left in fall (sort of





















). I have heard the "arguement" that adding a 3rd and/or 4th gpu in the mix will ease the pacing problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag85*
> 
> You might have some alignment issues. They look a little crooked, Is your desk straight?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> LMAO @ this^^ guy
Click to expand...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> That is an awesome setup. Did you have problems if you placed the mst hub in a different location?


I have it attached w/ cable ties to the back of the case since the dongle is short (~6"):



That pic shows the screens in the top card. After some extensive troubleshooting, my bottom 4th card is the primary card where all five screens are detected and Amd allows 4-way crossfire (other cards had no dp signal or only 3-way).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Hey guys can I join? I'm in the process of making a desk big enough to hold my monitors and 900d nicely.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How's it going buddy


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> That pic shows the screens in the top card. After some extensive troubleshooting, my bottom 4th card is the primary card where all five screens are detected and Amd allows 4-way crossfire (other cards had no dp signal or only 3-way).


strange intel design is strange... the primary card should be connected to the CPU's PCIe lanes in some way, I'm not sure if gigabyte wired the cpu lanes to the bottom one or not, but that'd be pretty stupid if they did...

I'll look through the specs as to why yours is inverted, but did you check your crossfire bridges are working correctly?

edit; ok nvm, seems like you have a 32 lane switch in there, so each slot in quadfire will be completely equal, but why the bottom one is the primary is still a question...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> strange intel design is strange... the primary card should be connected to the CPU's PCIe lanes in some way, I'm not sure if gigabyte wired the cpu lanes to the bottom one or not, but that'd be pretty stupid if they did...
> 
> I'll look through the specs as to why yours is inverted, but did you check your crossfire bridges are working correctly?


Its a GB thing. Had it w/ the Z77 Sniper3 as well. With nvidia, it tells you which monitor goes in which card but the designation doesn't match the traditional top to bottom order (like my older Asus boards). It takes a bit of effort but you can eventually find the correct order. With Amd, I just had to try one card at time until I found the primary one. Though, AB does show them in the traditional 1, 2, 3, & 4 setup.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> edit; ok nvm, seems like you have a 32 lane switch in there, so each slot in quadfire will be completely equal, but why the bottom one is the primary is still a question...


yea that's very strange, guess the switches end up randomizing the order in a way...


----------



## mialeycyrula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asows9*
> 
> The problem with those triple stands is that the arms are exactly even with the center mount so you cannot curve the monitors in and get that surround feeling.
> I actually had to have someone cut a notch out of each of the arms so I could curve the outside monitors into the center one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does this thread ever get updated by the OP?


Having owned the Dual, and seen the triple, that's false. They do curve, Just follow the size restrictions.
They are all forced to be perfectly even height wise (a pro as well in my opinion) but not lengthwise


----------



## chino1974

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Hey guys can I join? I'm in the process of making a desk big enough to hold my monitors and 900d nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you can, just include your GPU and monitor specifications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to find a nice desk that'll hold these setups comfortably...especially that monsta of a case you have (I want a 900D).
Click to expand...

My monitors are 2- 23" A.O.C. e2343Fk and 1-23" Asus VH238H.

GPU's are Trifired PowerColor PCS+ 7970 Vortex II 11oo core Version

System specs:

Asus RIVE

3930k @ 4.8Ghz

16Gb Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133

3-7970's

Enermax MaxRevo 1500

2-Samsung 840 Pro 256Gb in Raid 0 for boot

1-OCZ Vertex 3.2 240Gb for games

1-2Tb W.D. Caviar Green for data

Cooling

Swiftech MCR480 QP rad

Black Ice GTX 360mm rad

Black Ice GTX 280mm rad

FrozenQ red Helix 250 Res

Alphacool VPP655 d5 pump

Primochill Bloodshed red rigid tubing and compression

2X Primochill Vortex 4 port flow indicators

E.K. Supremacy full nickel cpu block

3x XSPC Raystorm universal gpu blocks

Bitspower angled fittings and drain valve

14- NZXT FZ series 120mm fans

4- NZXT FZ series 140mm fans

2- Corsair AF140

1- Enermax Vegas Tri 120mm

2- GVans Legion v2 4 channel fan controllers


----------



## jason793

Just got my new monitors. I'm starting to regret going to the free shipping on the stands for them. It's going to be a long week or two.


----------



## wermad

3x2 eyefinity!


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Just got my new monitors. I'm starting to regret going to the free shipping on the stands for them. It's going to be a long week or two.


I'm wondering what hardware your going to run those with... (assuming 3x2)


----------



## jason793

Going to be running 3 x 2. For now I will be using a 7950 to run them, but plan on getting some 290xs when non-reference models come out. Hoping Sapphire release an 8gb 290x with enough ports to run this.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Going to be running 3 x 2. For now I will be using a 7950 to run them, but plan on getting some 290xs when non-reference models come out. Hoping Sapphire release an *8gb 290x* with enough ports to run this.


Now THAT would be awesome








Nice wall of screens


----------



## jason793

Will be a good time till I get new cards. Can't wait to play some Battle Slideshow 4.


----------



## binormalkilla

Anyone know of a fix for the menu and deploy screen in bf4 while running portrait mode? It renders a tiny landscape mode screen on the middle monitor.


----------



## Elmy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kehsdubMHsw

Can I join ? LoL


----------



## hatlesschimp

So for a dual projector 2x1 eyefinity (3840 x 1080p). Which cards would you choose?

***Just to confirm I can use DVI-D to HDMI from the GPU to each of the projectors HDMI in port?

The pricing has really messed with my head and I cant decide between these below cards.

(Australian prices below LOL)

ASUS 290x = $769 + Free BF4
XFX 290x = $659
Gigabyte 290x = $699 + Free BF4

Sapphire 290 = $499
ASUS 290 = $499
Gigabyte 290 = $519

XFX 7990 = $699

Powercolor Radeon HD7970 3GB OC = $319
XFX Double Dissipation 3GB = $319

The 290 is cheap and I can buy bf4 separate perhaps???


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> So for a dual projector 2x1 eyefinity (3840 x 1080p). Which cards would you choose?
> 
> ***Just to confirm I can use DVI-D to HDMI from the GPU to each of the projectors HDMI in port?
> 
> The pricing has really messed with my head and I cant decide between these below cards.
> 
> (Australian prices below LOL)
> 
> ASUS 290x = $769 + Free BF4
> XFX 290x = $659
> Gigabyte 290x = $699 + Free BF4
> 
> Sapphire 290 = $499
> ASUS 290 = $499
> Gigabyte 290 = $519
> 
> XFX 7990 = $699
> 
> Powercolor Radeon HD7970 3GB OC = $319
> XFX Double Dissipation 3GB = $319
> 
> The 290 is cheap and I can buy bf4 separate perhaps???


New Egg has R9-90X's for $550 ish


----------



## SkateZilla

and as low as $400 if you now how to Bid on eBay


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> So for a dual projector 2x1 eyefinity (3840 x 1080p). Which cards would you choose?
> 
> ***Just to confirm I can use DVI-D to HDMI from the GPU to each of the projectors HDMI in port?
> 
> The pricing has really messed with my head and I cant decide between these below cards.
> 
> (Australian prices below LOL)
> 
> ASUS 290x = $769 + Free BF4
> XFX 290x = $659
> Gigabyte 290x = $699 + Free BF4
> 
> Sapphire 290 = $499
> ASUS 290 = $499
> Gigabyte 290 = $519
> 
> XFX 7990 = $699
> 
> Powercolor Radeon HD7970 3GB OC = $319
> XFX Double Dissipation 3GB = $319
> 
> The 290 is cheap and I can buy bf4 separate perhaps???


the 290 should do you well, I think a 280X/7970 would be enough for the most part too, just might have to leave AA and AF off...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> New Egg has R9-90X's for $550 ish


this is AU sorry, not US.


----------



## frag85

hatlesschimp ,

I'm running 3840x1024 (3x1280x1024) and a single 7970 is plenty for most games except BF3/BF4 maxed out, but you'll probably still get like 45+FPS even maxed on a single 7970.

In BF3/4 I get 90-110FPS with CF7970s, and am CPU limited on a 4.6ghz 3570k. (64 player Locker in BF4 I see _edit 50-80%_ usage each in CF.
_edit I just played a round of 48 man Obliteration on Locker, saw about 60-80% with a few spikes to around 90%, going to 64 man it'll drop to 50-60% usage on both cards, so 1 card might be enough here, and that is with 80+FPS most of the time, uploaded a pic of my usage_)

CPU is at 95%+, but still 60+ FPS, so 1 GPU with AA and AO turned down should be better). If you're reading reviews, look at 2560x1600 framerates, practically the same pixel count (about 4 million).


_Left 'third' is 48 man Locker at stock clocks (925mhz core), middle is 48 man Rogue Transmission at stock clocks, right third is 48 man locker stock clocks, seeing like 80+fps, a few dips to 60ish, but nothing major. CPU was 95%+._


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> So for a dual projector 2x1 eyefinity (3840 x 1080p). Which cards would you choose?
> 
> ***Just to confirm I can use DVI-D to HDMI from the GPU to each of the projectors HDMI in port?
> 
> The pricing has really messed with my head and I cant decide between these below cards.
> 
> (Australian prices below LOL)
> 
> ASUS 290x = $769 + Free BF4
> XFX 290x = $659
> Gigabyte 290x = $699 + Free BF4
> 
> Sapphire 290 = $499
> *ASUS 290 = $499*
> Gigabyte 290 = $519
> 
> XFX 7990 = $699
> 
> Powercolor Radeon HD7970 3GB OC = $319
> XFX Double Dissipation 3GB = $319
> 
> The 290 is cheap and I can buy bf4 separate perhaps???


At those prices you have listed I believe the ASUS 290 = $499 would give you more bang for your $.
According to reviews the 290x is only _slightly_ faster and doesn't overclock as well as the 290, but like a few others have already said, you can find them cheaper shopping around.
They're $399 on Newegg ASUS 290


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> At those prices you have listed I believe the ASUS 290 = $499 would give you more bang for your $.
> According to reviews the 290x is only _slightly_ faster and doesn't overclock as well as the 290, but like a few others have already said, you can find them cheaper shopping around.
> They're $399 on Newegg ASUS 290


the 290 is pretty much the best value at this point, the 290X is quite a bit better but heat means it throttles down and never makes it far past the 290 unless you ramp the fan up, use a different cooler or water it.

I think in some cases the 290 uses about the same power or even more then the 290X due to needing slightly more voltage and lower bin quality, the 290X will overclock quite far given cooling that keeps up, whether you want to go that far or not is your decision to make though, I'm personally waiting for non-reference versions to pop up to see how everything compares...


----------



## frag85

I agree about the 290/290x. Its probably a better bang for your buck to get one of those. I would think that is plenty for 3840x1080. It is quite a bit faster than a single 7970/280, and CF 7970/280s probably being overkill except for running high levels of AA in most titles, while a single 7970/280 might not be enough if you run the latest titles maxed out.

I like CF7970 because its more than I need so it should last a couple years. I just paid $500 ($300+$200) total for both my 7970's a couple months ago where the 290/290x can be had for $400/550 here in the states, so I went with more GPU power on dual cards, but it proved to be more than I need at 3840x1024.

Since the290x keeps up with the GTX780 then its not that much slower than CF7970s (or 7990). IIRC when I picked my cards, CF7970 was about 30% faster than a GTX780, so I'd put it about the same over a single 290/290x.

Post pics of your setup *hatlesschimp* . I have been considering that for a setup for several years because its such a nice aspect (16:9 is too narrow for gaming, but too wide for productivity, and triple 16:9 or 16:10 is just too wide for its height IMO. Triple 1280x1024 gives me 3840x1024 and 3840x1080 is practically the same.)


----------



## hatlesschimp

Do worry buddy ill share the setup. Just sold my gtx titans and my old 55 samsung is about to get purchased. So leaves the 4k in the living room and then im fully committed to the dual projector setup.


----------



## frag85

48 Man Operation Locker, 3840x1024, Ultra, AO Off, 100 FOV, 0 Motion Blur, Weapon DOF On, 60 FPS limit (gametime.maxvariablefps 60) for science.


About 1.5 hours of gameplay.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Been going through all the curved projector screen gaming videos on youtube and I have epic ideas now. Only thing is im in Australia and I cant see anyone that makes that gear and postage from the states and Europe would be to expensive.

Another thing I noticed with curved projection screens of 120 degrees for 2 projectors and 180 degrees for 3 is that the stretching from wide screen becomes uniform as it wraps around you. The pc game Hawk looked like it was 3d on a 180 degreen curved screen.


----------



## frag85

Anyone having BF4 run a bit like 'butt'hole since the update today? Game chugs like crazy looking at smoke and around a lot of people.


----------



## jason793

Only 2 more to go now.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Only 2 more to go now.


How are they mounted? And the top one is upside down? (bezels???)


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> How are they mounted? And the top one is upside down? (bezels???)


Got some stands that clamp onto the desk. And yes, top ones are going upside down to reduce bezels. That bottom bezel is way to thick to be in the middle of the array.


----------



## jason793

6 Screens....almost Eyefinity.

Having some problems with the display connected using an HDMI -> Dual Link DVI. Guessing it is either the cord isn't really 'dual link' (the port is right) or my card doesn't support 1440p over HDMI. Will see if I can do anything about this tomorrow.



Spoiler: Setup Pictures



Stands are really solid, but one had a bent bracket. 3 and a part way in screw should hold the display.

Bit hard to see, but the left desk has a slight slant. It's causing a small gap between the upper screens.

Put a couple of spare washers under the clamp to try to reduce the gap. Managed to get it down to about a half centimeter. It's no longer noticeable when you are using the computer.

4 screens ready to go.

All mouted and ready to be wired up. Cords almost didn't reach from the far displays to the other side. Good thing the MST hub added a few inches to the cord.

Desktop is looking pretty small next to the screens.

Took a bit to get the first display to show anything.

Didn't take long after that to get the rest up and running.


----------



## wermad

Sweet! So whats your connection setup? s-dvi should still run 1080 (1080/1200 max 5x1 & 3x2 Eyefinity).


----------



## Buehlar

^^ Very NICE Jason!
I'll get you added to the list









Hey guys,
The Thread Starter, Infrabasse, doesn't run Eyefinity anymore and hasn't been on OCN much lately so I'll be filling in.









The Rules remain the same...


Spoiler: RULES!



To be Added to the list i need the following information
Picture of Setup (if no camera, screenshot of desktop with your name somewhere there will do.)
Card(s) used Crossfire?
Brand/Model of Monitors



If you have previously requested to be added and haven't yet been, just post your specs again or a link to your OP.
I'll do my best to stay on top of things


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> ^^ Very NICE Jason!
> I'll get you added to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> The Thread Starter, Infrabasse, doesn't run Eyefinity anymore and hasn't been on OCN much lately so I'll be filling in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rules remain the same...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RULES!
> 
> 
> 
> To be Added to the list i need the following information
> Picture of Setup (if no camera, screenshot of desktop with your name somewhere there will do.)
> Card(s) used Crossfire?
> Brand/Model of Monitors
> 
> 
> 
> If you have previously requested to be added and haven't yet been, just post your specs again or a link to your OP.
> I'll do my best to stay on top of things


Cool beans









Forgot to do mine:

wermad
5x1 Eyefinity Dell U2412M + MST Hub
quad MSI R7970 Lightning

Quote:


>


----------



## KyadCK

Guess I should probably join since I've been running Eyefinity for over a year huh?

Forge:


Spoiler: Pics










HD 7990 + HD 7970 Tri-Fire

Dell UltraSharp U2212HM x3 (3510x1920)


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Dell UltraSharp U2212HM x3 (3510x1920)


1170p...? or typo? never heard of that res...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Dell UltraSharp U2212HM x3 (3510x1920)
> 
> 
> 
> 1170p...? or typo? never heard of that res...
Click to expand...

Never heard of Bezel Compensation? In an Eyefinity thread?









I had to re-do it since I re-installed drivers, now it's 3534x1920:


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> 1170p...? or typo? never heard of that res...


With bezel correction in Eyefinity/Surround, you can create custom resolutions.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Never heard of Bezel Compensation? In an Eyefinity thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to re-do it since I re-installed drivers, now it's 3534x1920:


oooh I get yea, you were including the phantom pixels...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Never heard of Bezel Compensation? In an Eyefinity thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to re-do it since I re-installed drivers, now it's 3534x1920:
> 
> 
> 
> oooh I get yea, you were including the phantom pixels...
Click to expand...

'Course. The GPU does have to render them after all, even if they don't get sent out to the displays.


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sweet! So whats your connection setup? s-dvi should still run 1080 (1080/1200 max 5x1 & 3x2 Eyefinity).


Running 2 mst hubs. Each hub is connected by mini display port. 2 monitors connected to each MST Hub. One monitor is connected by dual link dvi and the last one is connected by hdmi -> dual link dvi.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> ^^ Very NICE Jason!
> I'll get you added to the list thumb.gif


Thanks.

Specs:
6 x Samsung S27A850D
1 x Gigabyte Windforce 7950 (I'm sure this will get some great fps







)


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Running 2 mst hubs. Each hub is connected by mini display port. 2 monitors connected to each MST Hub. One monitor is connected by dual link dvi and the last one is connected by hdmi -> dual link dvi.
> Thanks.


Try running all six off the hubs. Makes it easy that way they're all on the same connection type.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Specs:
> 6 x Samsung S27A850D
> 1 x Gigabyte Windforce 7950 (I'm sure this will get some great fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )










Needs at least three more


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Running 2 mst hubs. Each hub is connected by mini display port. 2 monitors connected to each MST Hub. One monitor is connected by dual link dvi and the last one is connected by hdmi -> dual link dvi.
> Thanks.
> 
> Specs:
> 6 x Samsung S27A850D
> 1 x Gigabyte Windforce 7950 (I'm sure this will get some great fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


hm, 1440p, I think you may have a problem there, you need either dual-link DVI or direct displayport to run them properly, otherwise your limited to 1080p...

I think two 3 port hubs might work fine, but I'm not really sure, anyone want to confirm...?
otherwise I think a R9 290 and a 4 port hub might work... (it has two dual-link ports)


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Running 2 mst hubs. Each hub is connected by mini display port. 2 monitors connected to each MST Hub. One monitor is connected by dual link dvi and the last one is connected by hdmi -> dual link dvi.
> Thanks.
> 
> Specs:
> 6 x Samsung S27A850D
> 1 x Gigabyte Windforce 7950 (I'm sure this will get some great fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> hm, 1440p, I think you may have a problem there, you need either dual-link DVI or direct displayport to run them properly, otherwise your limited to 1080p...
> 
> I think two 3 port hubs might work fine, but I'm not really sure, anyone want to confirm...?
> otherwise I think a R9 290 and a 4 port hub might work... (it has two dual-link ports)
Click to expand...

DP doesn't have that much bandwidth. It can barely do 4k 60hz (2x 1440). 50% more than that, let alone double it, is out of the question.


----------



## wermad

I'm confused, is Jason793 trying to run six 2560x1600 monitors in Eyefinity or six 1920x1080 monitors in Eyefinity????









edit: I'm sure I read somewhere 5x1 and 3x2 Eyefinity are limited to 1080/1200 per monitor. Or is he just trying to run an extended desktop to all screens?


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> DP doesn't have that much bandwidth. It can barely do 4k 60hz (2x 1440). 50% more than that, let alone double it, is out of the question.


yea just did the math, not likely going to work, 4*[email protected] takes ~21.2Gbps, DP1.2 is limited to ~17Gbps using 4 lanes, 3*1440p might be fine though if the card can supply 4 lanes to two ports...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm confused, is Jason793 trying to run six 2560x1600 monitors in Eyefinity or six 1920x1080 monitors in Eyefinity????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I'm sure I read somewhere 5x1 and 3x2 Eyefinity are limited to 1080/1200 per monitor. Or is he just trying to run an extended desktop to all screens?


hes using 2560x1440 screens, which most likely wont work at all unfortunately, he might be lucky though (keyword, *might*), but otherwise he will most likely be stuck at 3x1 unless he goes without SLS...

saying that I dont even think a single 7950 could push that many pixels at a playable framerate on most games, or at leas not without a massive memory clock...


----------



## jason793

Goal is to run 3 x 2 eyefinity at 2560 x 1440.

Currently though I can't get my one display to run at 2560 x 1440. It is the one connected using an HDMI -> Dual Link DVI. Not sure if the problem is the version of HDMI on my gpu or my cable. (only able to get it to run at 1920 x 1080)

So far I have tried setting up eyefinity with 5 displays in 1440p and 1 in 1080p. Got a nice black screen and needed to reboot and fiddle around for a while to get a picture back. Tried 6 screen running at 1080p after that. Greeted by a black screen again. Just manged to get a picture displaying again.
Also tried setting as many displays as I could to duplicate mode. After the fourth one I was no longer able to duplicate any more displays.

3 screen eyefinty works great though. No idea what to try now. I have considered running all 6 displays (@1080p) off mst hubs like you suggested Wermad, but I am currently out of display port cables. Don't think it is worth getting more right now since I am planning to replace my gpu. No idea what ports the next one will have.


Quote:


> edit: I'm sure I read somewhere 5x1 and 3x2 Eyefinity are limited to 1080/1200 per monitor. Or is he just trying to run an extended desktop to all screens?


I really hope you are wrong right now. Going to send AMD an email and see if they can clarify what the limitations of eyefinity are, also maybe give me some tips on how to get this working.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> 
> I really hope you are wrong right now. Going to send AMD an email and see if they can clarify what the limitations of eyefinity are, also maybe give me some tips on how to get this working.


I know Vega and some other guys ran 1080 5x1. Seeing Vega is no stranger to extreme setups, i'm sure he would have done 5x1 or 3x2 w/ five/six 1440/1600 monitors.

From the old 3x2 reviews (circa 2010-2011), they ran 1080 monitors. I thought about running multiple 1440s too but most of all the 5x1 setups i researched were mostly 1080 (most 120hz) and some 1200.

Other then that, if its plausible (pushing 22.1M pixels vs 13.8M 3x2 1200 and 12.3M 1600 1x3), I would imagine two monitors with three hubs (two per hub) on a card that supports three display ports. Man, twenty-two million pixels blows 4K's 8.3M pixels out of the water. Your single 7950 is gonna be tasked heavily. Good luck if it can be pulled off









edit: btw, you're setting up windows screen setup, have you tried the CCC Eyefinity wizard?


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> edit: btw, you're setting up windows screen setup, have you tried the CCC Eyefinity wizard?


Just switched to the windows one to finish rearranging the displays. The CCC isn't quite as good with lining them up. Tried a couple ways of setting up Eyefinity in the CCC, can't seem to get anything to work right now higher than 3 displays.
Quote:


> Your single 7950 is gonna be tasked heavily. Good luck if it can be pulled off thumb.gif


Plan is to catch up on my backlog of games till I can upgrade my gpu. Hopefully that will lighten the load a bit.


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> hes using 2560x1440 screens, which most likely wont work at all unfortunately, he might be lucky though (keyword, *might*), but otherwise he will most likely be stuck at 3x1 unless he goes without SLS...


What do you mean my SLS? Haven't come across the acronym before.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Just switched to the windows one to finish rearranging the displays. The CCC isn't quite as good with lining them up. Tried a couple ways of setting up Eyefinity in the CCC, can't seem to get anything to work right now higher than 3 displays.
> Plan is to catch up on my backlog of games till I can upgrade my gpu. Hopefully that will lighten the load a bit.


Windows doesn't setup Eyefinity, it basically allows you to arrange your monitors. Both CCC and Nvidia cp do have some control over monitor arrangement but its not as simple or effective (sometimes) as the windows. But windows can't create the 7680x2880 resolution your going for w/ six 1440 monitors. So, you can create a 3x2 array but you cannot combine them all to create a giant resolution (Eyefinity). I'm seriously suspect your pushing more resolution per monitor allowed for 3x2 Eyefinity, hence why Eyefinity only gives you the choice of three 1440s screens. Even Nvidia doesn't let you go beyond three 1600 monitors. I'm sure someone is plotting triple 4k monitors but it will not work and the hardware of today won't be enough tbh. Its probably all software controlled. And you can't blame them since its really an Everest task you're asking for, so why raise your hopes? Would like to know what the Amd folks say. If you can't, sell three of those screens and get yourself quad 290X on water







.

Idea: drop the res on each monitor to 1920x1080 and see if you can trigger 3x2 Eyefinity (5760 x 2160).


----------



## jason793

Up to 4 displays @ 1440p in Eyefinty so far. I can't seem to do over 4 displays even if I drop their resolution thanks for the idea though.
Wondering if it might be a limitation of the card or something. Does anyone know if some cards are limited in how many displays they can do in Eyefinity (other than by number of ports)



Edit:
Managed to get 5 running at 1440p. It appears to be something wonky with the display connected to the HDMI port. Using it in large groupings seems to just crash my computer, although a few times it has just not let me create eyefinity groups with it.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Up to 4 displays @ 1440p in Eyefinty so far. I can't seem to do over 4 displays even if I drop their resolution thanks for the idea though.
> Wondering if it might be a limitation of the card or something. Does anyone know if some cards are limited in how many displays they can do in Eyefinity (other than by number of ports)


Big ol' cross-hair-bezel for you in 2x2 1440 eyefinity







. I think its probably safe to assume you're pushing your luck w/ six 1440s. I wanna apologized as I had mistook your screens as 1080 Samsungs. Didn't realized you went all out w/ 1440s. Had i caught that earlier, I would have mentioned it. I knew Samsung made a 2560 monitor but didn't realize you had some. Most I see are Dells, HPs, Apples, and the popular Koreans.

Still, three of them are pretty baws so I would keep three and sell the other three to fund a killer gpu setup. Quad 290X is calling you


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Goal is to run 3 x 2 eyefinity at 2560 x 1440.
> 
> Currently though I can't get my one display to run at 2560 x 1440. It is the one connected using an HDMI -> Dual Link DVI. Not sure if the problem is the version of HDMI on my gpu or my cable. (only able to get it to run at 1920 x 1080)


yea thats the problem you have atm, HDMI is only single-link, of which your 1440p screen will only accept 1080p or 1200p, unfortunately that's a hard limit of the controller in the monitor, of which I'm yet to see a 1440p monitor accept full spec via HDMI...

currently your only option is to somehow get 5-6 of them via displayport (one can be the DL-DVI port), or scale them to 1080p, so far your the only person Ive seen attempt an insane pixel count such as this...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> What do you mean my SLS? Haven't come across the acronym before.


this is a basis for eyefinity, SingleLargeSurface, combines it to one large "screen" for programs to use without needing specific multi-monitor compatibility.


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Big ol' cross-hair-bezel for you in 2x2 1440 eyefinity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think its probably safe to assume you're pushing your luck w/ six 1440s. I wanna apologized as I had mistook your screens as 1080 Samsungs. Didn't realized you went all out w/ 1440s. Had i caught that earlier, I would have mentioned it. I knew Samsung made a 2560 monitor but didn't realize you had some. Most I see are Dells, HPs, Apples, and the popular Koreans.
> 
> Still, three of them are pretty baws so I would keep three and sell the other three to fund a killer gpu setup. Quad 290X is calling you


No problem. These screens are a bit ridiculous...even for OCN. Also currently running the bottom row in Eyefinity. Was just running 4 and 5 screen Eyefinty to test / troubleshoot.

I think I'll pass on selling them. Hate to think how much of a loss I would take from that. I do the like the idea of quad 290x...hate to think what it would take to power them though. I think a 1600w psu might even have trouble once you are done over clocking everything.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Single Large Surface (SLS) mode is activated when you create an AMD Eyefinity technology display group in the AMD Catalyst™ Control Center. SLS mode combines the resolutions of all the connected displays, and then essentially "tricks" the operating system into believing that there is one display with that large combined resolution.
> 
> While SLS mode does not require all monitors to be of the same resolution, SLS mode will force each monitor to match the smallest resolution on any of the displays you're combining. For example, a 1680x1050 monitor paired with two 1920x1200 monitors will force the 1920x1200 monitors to 1680x1050 before they're combined for a final SLS resolution of 5040x1050. For this reason, we do strongly encourage all monitors to have, at the very least, the same resolution. Provided you meet this technical requirement, we think you'll find the effect of SLS to be absolutely breathtaking.
> 
> Seeing is believing, though, and this interactive demo shows just how much you're missing in the games we've validated if you're playing on just one monitor. Even many of the games we haven't validated also look great with AMD Eyefinity technology!
> 
> The same demo also shows how users can be more productive in a professional environment with an AMD Eyefinity technology on an AMD FirePro™ professional graphics solution.
> 
> But AMD Eyefinity technology isn't just about games. The prestigious market research firm, IDC, has shown (PDF) that workers are more productive when equipped with a multi-display solution like AMD Eyefinity technology. Even with SLS mode enabled, each display can be treated like an independent monitor with the AMD HydraVision™ software.
> 
> So, whether you choose SLS or extended displays, the versatility of AMD Eyefinity technology virtually ensures that there will be a solution to help you work smarter and game harder.


http://www.amd.com/us/products/technologies/amd-eyefinity-technology/for-consumers/Pages/what-is-eyefinity.aspx

Its basically what Surround does as well to trigger MMG resolutions. Its not an extended desktop setup that windows allows you to do.
I'm sticking to my guns:

3x1 L/P max monitor resolution: 2560x1600
5x1 & 3x2 max monitor resolution: 1920x1200

I did quite a bit of research in my 5x1 Eyefinity setup (Displayports, Hubs, gpu w/ multi dp, etc.) and I've only seen 5x1 and 3x2 setups done with 1080/1200 monitors only.

If I'm wrong and it does work, I would imagine you would need a gpu with three display ports, you'll need three MST Hubs, each hub will run two 1440 screens.

I have not found any one or anything from Amd or the like to confirm 5x1 and 2x3 are plausible w/ 1440/1600 monitors. Also, think about the insane amount of pixels I mentioned you have to push. Its probably to challenging and that's why Amd limits this utlra exclusive setups (5x1 & 3x2) to only 1080/1200.

Again, for your sake, I hope I'm wrong







. If its doable, I can go 1440 5x1 down the road







. Shtahp w/ the ideas


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> yea thats the problem you have atm, HDMI is only single-link, of which your 1440p screen will only accept 1080p or 1200p, unfortunately that's a hard limit of the controller in the monitor, of which I'm yet to see a 1440p monitor accept full spec via HDMI...
> 
> currently your only option is to somehow get 5-6 of them via displayport (one can be the DL-DVI port), or scale them to 1080p, so far your the only person Ive seen attempt an insane pixel count such as this...
> this is a basis for eyefinity, SingleLargeSurface, combines it to one large "screen" for programs to use without needing specific multi-monitor compatibility.


Thanks for the info. Is the reason you say only one screen can be using DL-DVI because I only have one...or is there another reason?

Also I have tried scaling them down to 1080p, then tried again at 720p. Both times I was fine with 5 display Eyefinity as long as the HDMI display was not used. Adding that one in at the lower resolutions just caused my computer to stop displaying anything until I rebooted.


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Again, for your sake, I hope I'm wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If its doable, I can go 1440 5x1 down the road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Shtahp w/ the ideas


Sorry, but it's been done. Just did it. Also had a 6th monitor attached.
Bottom display is 12800 x 1440.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> No problem. These screens are a bit ridiculous...even for OCN. Also currently running the bottom row in Eyefinity. Was just running 4 and 5 screen Eyefinty to test / troubleshoot.
> 
> I think I'll pass on selling them. Hate to think how much of a loss I would take from that. I do the like the idea of quad 290x...hate to think what it would take to power them though. I think a 1600w psu might even have trouble once you are done over clocking everything.


I know the guy who sold me the G1600 ran it with an ST1500 for heavily oc'd 7970s. If you're not going for world records, a 1600 (peaks 1700-1800w) should be fine. If you're gunnign for oc supremacy, get a couple of 1k-1.2k psu to run together. Though I hear running dual psu can be dangerous for a 24/7 setup.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Sorry, but it's been done. Just did it. Also had a 6th monitor attached.
> Bottom display is 12800 x 1440.


Sweet! Well, maybe 3x2 is doable with a 3rd mst hub









edit:

Well, if you can run 5x1 Eyefinity w/ 1440s, lets launch some games!


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Sweet! Well, maybe 3x2 is doable with a 3rd mst hub


Thinking now the problems with this setup will be getting 290x with more display ports and trying to run half the monitors upside down. I haven't been able to get an Eyefinity setup working where some of the monitors have a different orientation. Any idea if this is possible?


----------



## Elmy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kehsdubMHsw

Can I be in the club?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Thinking now the problems with this setup will be getting 290x with more display ports and trying to run half the monitors upside down. I haven't been able to get an Eyefinity setup working where some of the monitors have a different orientation. Any idea if this is possible?


Or get a 280X Matrix (four dp)







.



Run two off the card, two off the 1st hub, and the last two off the 2nd hub.

I think you should start your own thread. This is exciting stuff!!!!


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kehsdubMHsw
> 
> Can I be in the club?










Nice setup.

Is there an LCD in your rig? Not sure what the blue flashing lights are.


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice setup.
> 
> Is there an LCD in your rig? Not sure what the blue flashing lights are.


The blue flashing lights are Crucial Tracer Ram


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Or get a 280X Matrix (four dp)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Run two off the card, two off the 1st hub, and the last two off the 2nd hub.
> 
> I think you should start your own thread. This is exciting stuff!!!!


I'm praying Sapphire (or anyone) releases a 290x with 8GB of ram and enough display ports for this setup. I have almost maxed out the 3GB on my 7950 in a few games...running half the resolution.

Been planning to do a build log for a while, but my new rig is progressing very slowly. Currently working on fitting a 560mm rad into the Lian-Li PC-A71F I got a while back.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> I'm praying Sapphire (or anyone) releases a 290x with 8GB of ram and enough display ports for this setup. I have almost maxed out the 3GB on my 7950 in a few games...running half the resolution.
> 
> Been planning to do a build log for a while, but my new rig is progressing very slowly. Currently working on fitting a 560mm rad into the Lian-Li PC-A71F I got a while back.


Build log link please


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> The blue flashing lights are Crucial Tracer Ram


That's the coolest ram I have ever seen.....not temperature wise though. I have seen a few people around here using LN2 on their ram.

You should post your computer specs in your sig, maybe some images also.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Is the reason you say only one screen can be using DL-DVI because I only have one...or is there another reason?
> 
> Also I have tried scaling them down to 1080p, then tried again at 720p. Both times I was fine with 5 display Eyefinity as long as the HDMI display was not used. Adding that one in at the lower resolutions just caused my computer to stop displaying anything until I rebooted.


unfortunately the 79x0 cards only have one DL-DVI port, the second DVI port is only single-link, like the HDMI port, the 290 and 290X on the other hand have two DL-DVI ports alongside HDMI and displayport, all in all your pretty much limited to only 5 screens @1440p unless you can get them all to work on DP with two 3-port hubs or a card with multiple displayport outs, though even that I'm not sure if the cards can actually run 6*1440p or not...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Bottom display is 12800 x 1440.


needs to be wider...

though you should put them in portrait mode, the stands rotate don't they?


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Build log link please


Not much in it yet...but some day it will be more interesting.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1443094/build-log-zeta-puppis-pup#post_21200926


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> needs to be wider...
> 
> though you should put them in portrait mode, the stands rotate don't they?


Lol. The original stands rotated. I replaced them with 3 stands that clamp on my desk. Each one holds 2 monitors vertically. Due to the monitors being quite close together now, they can't really be rotated without disassembling the stands. It was a real pain to set them up alone, I really have no interest in doing it again.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Hey guys can I join? I'm in the process of making a desk big enough to hold my monitors and 900d nicely.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Cool beans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to do mine:
> 
> wermad
> 5x1 Eyefinity Dell U2412M + MST Hub
> quad MSI R7970 Lightning


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Guess I should probably join since I've been running Eyefinity for over a year huh?
> 
> Forge:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HD 7990 + HD 7970 Tri-Fire
> 
> Dell UltraSharp U2212HM x3 (3510x1920)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kehsdubMHsw
> 
> Can I be in the club?


Added...If I missed anyone just let me know.

I'll be reformatting the OP soon and adding more Eyefinity content such as guides, links, etc.
If anyone has some ideas on how to improve the thread, feel free to post your input


----------



## Gereti

hmm, maby i should add my panel's information here so i could join...

Hmm,


----------



## hatlesschimp

Well i finally got the second projector and been testing a few games. I haven't played with any blending software yet because I still need to decide on a screen. BF3 was good fun but I suck at it. too many pros lol. Arma 3 was fun too!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Well i finally got the second projector and been testing a few games. I haven't played with any blending software yet because I still need to decide on a screen. BF3 was good fun but I suck at it. too many pros lol. Arma 3 was fun too!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! Finally a 2way without a bezel in the crosshairs









What resolution, aspect ratio and inches diagonial do you intend to run at?
How easy was the alignment?
Can you use software adjustments like for the safe zones for fine tuning alignment?

I know it's a lot of questions but this is exciting


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Well i finally got the second projector and been testing a few games. I haven't played with any blending software yet because I still need to decide on a screen. BF3 was good fun but I suck at it. too many pros lol. Arma 3 was fun too!


Thats pretty badass. Nice work!


----------



## frag85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Well i finally got the second projector and been testing a few games. I haven't played with any blending software yet because I still need to decide on a screen. BF3 was good fun but I suck at it. too many pros lol. Arma 3 was fun too!
> 
> pics
> pics
> pics...


How is the color accuracy of those projectors? How are they in daylight conditions? Daylight with shades? Its either that or I'm getting a few 1920x1200 panels.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Ill shoot a video today and tonight and post it on youtube.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Here is some quick photos from yesterday. I have the wooden blinds shut with light still coming in and the room light on and I was still happy with the image on the cream wall.

*** photos taken with Samsung Note 3 and they do no justice.


----------



## wermad

Sweet!

What's the actual size of image on canvas/wall?


----------



## King4x4

Now lads... I need one question that will either make me join ya or not... For the 290x... Can you run a 1440 from the HDMI or not in Eyefinity?


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Now lads... I need one question that will either make me join ya or not... For the 290x... Can you run a 1440 from the HDMI or not in Eyefinity?


You need to use either display port and/or dual link DVI cables. HDMI is a NO GO if wanting to get 1440p resolution.


----------



## King4x4

No 290x for me then.

I despise the DP port since it always failing with a Dual Link adapter.


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> No 290x for me then.
> 
> I despise the DP port since it always failing with a Dual Link adapter.


I have seen ppl here on OCN get 7680x1440p to work in eyefinity. I believe they were using dual 7970 GPU's . So I am left to believe that R9 290x should work. Perhaps 2 290x should be more than sufficient.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Now lads... I need one question that will either make me join ya or not... For the 290x... Can you run a 1440 from the HDMI or not in Eyefinity?


you technically can IF, and ONLY IF, your MONITOR actually supports this, its always been monitor-dependant, the HDMI port technically supports 4kx2k @60Hz but I have yet to seen a 1440p monitor that can actually run full-spec through HDMI (dependent on the processor in the monitor, 1440p is just 4x 720p and easily rendered with dual-link)


----------



## brazilianloser

brazilianloser
Asus R9 290 (only one atm until post Christmas or beginning of the year)
Asus VN248H-P IPS Monitor (x3)
LG 42" LCD TV



ps: actual setup picture on rig in sig as well.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> brazilianloser
> Asus R9 290 (only one atm until post Christmas or beginning of the year)
> Asus VN248H-P IPS Monitor (x3)
> LG 42" LCD TV


Welcome to the club!


----------



## process

Got me a 3 x 24" setup and been playing around with hydragrid...

I've been trying to set it up so that on one monitor I can watch stuff full screen, another monitor play poker full screen and the other monitor just have some webpages and stuff on.. BUT hydrgrid will not allow media to be played full screeen in 1 monitor/grid...once the full screen button is hit, it'll cover the 3 screens...

anyone know of a fix/way to do this?


----------



## frag85

Nvidia, Hydra and Matrox powerdesk do not do what I think you are getting at. Just maximize it to that window, don't full screen it.
Full screening something, full screens it. In surround/eyefinity, that is your 3+ monitor span. There are programs out there that might allow you to border-less window it, but I've only ever used those for a couple games.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> Got me a 3 x 24" setup and been playing around with hydragrid...
> 
> I've been trying to set it up so that on one monitor I can watch stuff full screen, another monitor play poker full screen and the other monitor just have some webpages and stuff on.. BUT hydrgrid will not allow media to be played full screeen in 1 monitor/grid...once the full screen button is hit, it'll cover the 3 screens...
> 
> anyone know of a fix/way to do this?


If I'm understanding you correctly, Are you trying to use hydragrid while in eyefinity mode?
I've never found that app to be very useful unless you were using it on one "large" display.

I find CCC presets to be more suitable for your intended configuration.
Just disable eyefinity and run extended display mode as needed.

You may also want to look into creating profiles for each display configuration according to your needs.
Heres's mine

one for eyefinity with bezel compensation
another eyefinity wiithout comp.
and an extended mode.


----------



## process

cheers guys...

your with me frag... full screen media in one window/grid/monitor while other 2 are seperated for diff stuff... and yeah Hgrid doesn't seem to allow it

will have to look into extended display modes, maybe a 2+1 will do it

got me presets done







)


----------



## SkateZilla

I Pinned my CCC to my task bar, so I just right click it and choose Profile quickly


----------



## Ginola

Can I get added to this group







GPU = HIS 7970 flashed to 1050ghz edition, 3x LG IPS235's



Out of interest does anyone know why I can't seem to save my CCC preset for eyefinity, it just disables it every time..

Cheers!


----------



## frag85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *process*
> 
> cheers guys...
> 
> your with me frag... full screen media in one window/grid/monitor while other 2 are seperated for diff stuff... and yeah Hgrid doesn't seem to allow it
> 
> will have to look into extended display modes, maybe a 2+1 will do it
> 
> got me presets done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Extended is probably your best bet. If you full screen your +1 monitor, it will just do that. If you try and full screen on your "2" monitor eyefinty, it will span those 2 with the bezel in the middle.

I just don't like switching to/from Spanned mode and Extended because it rearranges all my icons and windows (yes, there are programs that will manage this). I wish Nvidia and ATI ahd this figured out. The features seem so simple on paper. I just want to be able to save icon locations and window size/locations. Each company seems to do a few things better than the other, but having had both over the past 3 years, and dealing with Matrox TH2G several years back they all have their issues. With the issues I've encountered, there is no way to say one is better than the other.

Another thing that I always think about when surround/eyefinity issues come up, can you imagine if Flawless Widescreen, or Widescreen Fixer from the folks over at WSGF was implemented into the drivers? How bad ass would that be. That would give some major points to whoever incorporated that into the drivers. Or hell, the developers of games actually spent 5 minutes on proper widescreen support (in many games its a simple INI edit, or a memory edit in a memory editor)?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ginola*
> 
> Can I get added to this group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of interest does anyone know why I can't seem to save my CCC preset for eyefinity, it just disables it every time..
> 
> Cheers!


Sure, just list your monitor/GPU specs in your previous post and you'll be added









As for presets, it should be as simple as creating your eyefinity group and and adding a name and saving the profile under the presets tab. It should then appear in the presets list.


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ginola*
> 
> Out of interest does anyone know why I can't seem to save my CCC preset for eyefinity, it just disables it every time..


I had problems with presets for a while. Driver update fixed it for me. Currently running the newest beta for win 8.1.


----------



## Ginola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Sure, just list your monitor/GPU specs in your previous post and you'll be added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for presets, it should be as simple as creating your eyefinity group and and adding a name and saving the profile under the presets tab. It should then appear in the presets list.


done


----------



## sparkle128

Updated my card from Diamond HD5970 to a Sapphire R9 290.


----------



## wermad

Hey guys! I'm happy to report I got my first taste of gaming in my new Eyefinity setup is







. i dialed down the settings in BF3 and Metro LL just to get started. I'll need to run fraps to gauge how much higher i push the settings. My cpu maybe hindering some performance due to the four threads but I may just get a new cpu soon.

One thing that surprised me immediately is that I could center the task bar like Nvidia Surround! I never new amd had this feature. So far, everything has been smooth. i did install Trixx to disable ulps and in BF3, the gpu(s) are loading ~90-95%). Other then that, I only changed the amd settings to allow the application to control aa settings.

Its been a smooth voyage so far and I applaud amd. Though, with the older gen of cards, its more stable then when they're current tbh.

Still waiting on the amd pacing fix. Fall is practically over (well, sort of) and Amd is late again. I'm hoping this will smooth out gameplay that last bit. But its not bad so far. A lot better then i had anticipated. I think most of the issues stem from ppl and reviewers using dvi to displayport adapters. I'm running Lightnings w/ all displayport connections.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Still waiting on the amd pacing fix. Fall is practically over (well, sort of) and Amd is late again. I'm hoping this will smooth out gameplay that last bit. But its not bad so far. A lot better then i had anticipated. I think most of the issues stem from ppl and reviewers using dvi to displayport adapters. I'm running Lightnings w/ all displayport connections.


displayport > DVI/HDMI/VGA conversion will induce tearing, nothing can be done about that, (apart from not using converters anywhere).

I don't think quadfire really needs pacing, from what Ive heard trifire doesn't end up having sync issues, but I'm not really sure why AMD hasn't released a patch for eyefinity and DX9 scenarios...


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Hey guys! I'm happy to report I got my first taste of gaming in my new Eyefinity setup is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . i dialed down the settings in BF3 and Metro LL just to get started. I'll need to run fraps to gauge how much higher i push the settings. My cpu maybe hindering some performance due to the four threads but I may just get a new cpu soon.
> 
> One thing that surprised me immediately is that I could center the task bar like Nvidia Surround! I never new amd had this feature. So far, everything has been smooth. i did install Trixx to disable ulps and in BF3, the gpu(s) are loading ~90-95%). Other then that, I only changed the amd settings to allow the application to control aa settings.
> 
> Its been a smooth voyage so far and I applaud amd. Though, with the older gen of cards, its more stable then when they're current tbh.
> 
> Still waiting on the amd pacing fix. Fall is practically over (well, sort of) and Amd is late again. I'm hoping this will smooth out gameplay that last bit. But its not bad so far. A lot better then i had anticipated. I think most of the issues stem from ppl and reviewers using dvi to displayport adapters. I'm running Lightnings w/ all displayport connections.


Great news...thanks for sharing!







an i7 should help out nicely








What is your final gaming resolution after bezel compensation?
Also please report your FRAPS findings and in game settings whenever you get the chance just to give us an idea of the balance between quality/performance.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> displayport > DVI/HDMI/VGA conversion will induce tearing, nothing can be done about that, (apart from not using converters anywhere).
> 
> I don't think quadfire really needs pacing, from what Ive heard trifire doesn't end up having sync issues, but I'm not really sure why AMD hasn't released a patch for eyefinity and DX9 scenarios...


Yeah, had a couple of ppl say trifire cures this. Not sure if anyone has captured the pacing under trifire or quad. I have seen a quad 7990 review and the scaling was horrendous in single monitor setups but nothing on pacing.

Don't have a spot or room for a capture card







.

I was just curios if the tearing had any contribution or is resulting from the pacing issues. Just have a feeling somehow they're related.

Anyways, Im good. Only real issue I have now is ergonomics


----------



## GOTFrog

Im trying to set this up, I'm running a 7970 OC with 3 asus monitors 2 via DP and 1 via HDMI why is it telling me to disable a monitor when I try to turn the 3rd one on.


----------



## bustacap22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> Im trying to set this up, I'm running a 7970 OC with 3 asus monitors 2 via DP and 1 via HDMI why is it telling me to disable a monitor when I try to turn the 3rd one on.


Are you using an active display port????


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> Im trying to set this up, I'm running a 7970 OC with 3 asus monitors 2 via DP and 1 via HDMI why is it telling me to disable a monitor when I try to turn the 3rd one on.


try dp/dp/dvi


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> Im trying to set this up, I'm running a 7970 OC with 3 asus monitors 2 via DP and 1 via HDMI why is it telling me to disable a monitor when I try to turn the 3rd one on.


link the card, and do your monitors have actual displayports? DP, DP, HDMI should work fine unless your doing something silly like using passive DP converters...


----------



## wermad

Reference 7970s typically are setup dvi/dvi/dp>dvi(active).


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> Im trying to set this up, I'm running a 7970 OC with 3 asus monitors 2 via DP and 1 via HDMI why is it telling me to disable a monitor when I try to turn the 3rd one on.
> 
> 
> 
> try dp/dp/dvi
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter, as long as at least one DP is Active.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Doesn't matter, as long as at least one DP is Active.


I had issues getting my Asus ips monitors to run off the hdmi (hdmi/dvi/dp>dvi). I ended up using dvi/dvi/dp>dvi. Don't have this issue w/ the Dells









edit: we need the model of the gpu tbh in order to avoid just randomly guessing here


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Doesn't matter, as long as at least one DP is Active.
> 
> 
> 
> I had issues getting my Asus ips monitors to run off the hdmi (hdmi/dvi/dp>dvi). I ended up using dvi/dvi/dp>dvi. Don't have this issue w/ the Dells
Click to expand...

Thats... I don't even know what to say to that, they're old standards, what's so hard to follow about them?


----------



## GOTFrog

so not having an active DP is my issue, damn. using HDMI to miniDP cables


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Thats... I don't even know what to say to that, they're old standards, what's so hard to follow about them?


I only had a spare hdmi cable and rather then running out to Frys to buy another dvi cable, I used the hdmi. Just couldn't trigger Eyefinity. Ended up jacking my wife's oem pc dvi cable. I've never really liked using hdmi for computer monitors tbh. Bought a 3 pack of ebay and I have plenty of spares now







. Don't need all these guys anymore since I'm running dp


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I had issues getting my Asus ips monitors to run off the hdmi (hdmi/dvi/dp>dvi). I ended up using dvi/dvi/dp>dvi. Don't have this issue w/ the Dells


was this for 1080p? 1200p and 1440p I know for sure don't necessarily work on HDMI as the controller in the screen has to be able to support said res in only one digital link. HDMI supports up to 4K but is only a single digital signal link.

and any mix of DP and standard digital links should work, BUT *passive* DP converters will use the clock gen from the digital links in the card, of which the 79x0 only has two of these and of course will only run two screens that need a clock gen at a time (280X though has a splitter, so you can have 3 provided they are identical), proper DP compliant monitors have their own clock management as per the DP standards, so you can have all 6 use DP if you wanted to.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> so not having an active DP is my issue, damn. using HDMI to miniDP cables


Some are included w/ cards or just buy one. I would ship you one free had you been in the US







.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Some are included w/ cards or just buy one. I would ship you one free had you been in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Just wanted to try it, since I'm building a computer for my brother and bought one of the same monitor I have. wont be getting an active DP just for a few days.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> was this for 1080p? 1200p and 1440p I know for sure don't necessarily work on HDMI as the controller in the screen has to be able to support said res in only one digital link. HDMI supports up to 4K but is only a single digital signal link.
> 
> and any mix of DP and standard digital links should work, BUT *passive* DP converters will use the clock gen from the digital links in the card, of which the 79x0 only has two of these and of course will only run two screens that need a clock gen at a time (280X though has a splitter, so you can have 3 provided they are identical), proper DP compliant monitors have their own clock management as per the DP standards, so you can have all 6 use DP if you wanted to.


It was the asus 22" ips 1080 screen. nice little guys and not too expensive.


----------



## Espionage724

On Windows 8 and 8.1, the Start Screen on my Eyefinity setup would cover all (3) screens, and with bezel compensation, some shortcuts would even be hidden by the bezels.

I'm wondering if there is a fix to this?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Espionage724*
> 
> On Windows 8 and 8.1, the Start Screen on my Eyefinity setup would cover all (3) screens, and with bezel compensation, some shortcuts would even be hidden by the bezels.
> 
> I'm wondering if there is a fix to this?


I only use bezel comp when gaming so to get around that issue I created CCC preset profiles with and without bezel comp and switch as needed


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Can anyone point me towards a slim but good stand for 20 inch's monitor. I can't drill into the desk


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Can anyone point me towards a slim but good stand for 20 inch's monitor. I can't drill into the desk


Most stands are pretty beefy and heavy. I bought this cheap stand on ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MonMount-Triple-Three-LCD-DESK-MOUNT-Stand-Up-to-3-MONITORS-NEW-/290872595701?pt=US_Monitor_Mounts_Stands&hash=item43b95b94f5

Clamps to your desk.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Most stands are pretty beefy and heavy. I bought this cheap stand on ebay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MonMount-Triple-Three-LCD-DESK-MOUNT-Stand-Up-to-3-MONITORS-NEW-/290872595701?pt=US_Monitor_Mounts_Stands&hash=item43b95b94f5
> 
> Clamps to your desk.


Thanks. My friend got a stand now I want one. Thing is I dont wanna drop $300+ on it or it to be HUGE


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Thanks. My friend got a stand now I want one. Thing is I dont wanna drop $300+ on it or it to be HUGE


Ergotech?


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Ergotech?


the one by xfx


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> the one by xfx


Looks like the Ergotech with F-117 tail flaps









xfx:



Ergotech:





I'm drooling over the WSGF "Ultimate" stand. Gives me an accessory mount for a sixth monitor i can run for those older games that don't run in Eyefinity/Surround.


----------



## brazilianloser

Question for you guys that are experienced with Eyefinity and Crossfire... Since this is my first go at Crossfire and actually my first real attempt at AMD.
I have just received my second 290 from Asus today and after placing it in and powering up I can no longer use my Eyefinity setup while the TV is my fourth monitor or for that matter while the TV is unplugged. I was able to achieve this without a single problem with a single card but now It just doesn't seem to want to work. All displays are connected to a single card as that seems to be one of the requirements by AMD... I have a displayport active adapter... Any opinions on the matter?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Question for you guys that are experienced with Eyefinity and Crossfire... Since this is my first go at Crossfire and actually my first real attempt at AMD.
> I have just received my second 290 from Asus today and after placing it in and powering up I can no longer use my Eyefinity setup while the TV is my fourth monitor or for that matter while the TV is unplugged. I was able to achieve this without a single problem with a single card but now It just doesn't seem to want to work. All displays are connected to a single card as that seems to be one of the requirements by AMD... I have a displayport active adapter... Any opinions on the matter?


Hummm, Everything still plugged into the primary as it was before?
Are all 4 displays detected in CCC display properties?
Do you have them configured as 3x1+1 (extended) via CCC?
Also did the OS and CCC recognize the 2nd GPU and did you enable crossfire?


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Hummm, Everything still plugged into the primary as it was before?
> Are all 4 displays detected in CCC display properties?
> Do you have them configured as 3x1+1 (extended) via CCC?
> Also did the OS and CCC recognize the 2nd GPU and did you enable crossfire?


Figured it out... thanks for the opinions though.

Seems like the fact that my new Asus 290 still had the bios version 1 and not the updated version that my older one had already gotten from GPU Tweak was the culprit. Once I updated everything went back to working like a charm.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Figured it out... thanks for the opinions though.
> 
> Seems like the fact that my new Asus 290 still had the bios version 1 and not the updated version that my older one had already gotten from GPU Tweak was the culprit. Once I updated everything went back to working like a charm.


Glad you got it sorted







and thanks for posting the solution


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Glad you got it sorted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thanks for posting the solution


Only took me an hour or two since I can't make much noise due to the wife sleeping close by. But mean what a headache... and only found the solution out of luck was actually about to uninstall GPU Tweak... Glad I didn't. Now to play some games to test the affects of having a second card will have on my setup.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Only took me an hour or two since I can't make much noise due to the wife sleeping close by. But mean what a headache... and only found the solution out of luck was actually about to uninstall GPU Tweak... Glad I didn't. Now to play some games to test the affects of having a second card will have on my setup.


Please post your performance results of games and settings. I'm wanting to get me a pair of 290s


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Question for you guys that are experienced with Eyefinity and Crossfire... Since this is my first go at Crossfire and actually my first real attempt at AMD.
> I have just received my second 290 from Asus today and after placing it in and powering up I can no longer use my Eyefinity setup while the TV is my fourth monitor or for that matter while the TV is unplugged. I was able to achieve this without a single problem with a single card but now It just doesn't seem to want to work. All displays are connected to a single card as that seems to be one of the requirements by AMD... I have a displayport active adapter... Any opinions on the matter?


so you have DVI, DVI, DP and HDMI, it works while the TV is unplugged? I think this may be an issue in the new frame buffer system the 290/290X uses, though is/have you tried the TV via the displayport adapter and all 3 monitors via direct digital? I haven't fully checked if the 290/290X has 3 clock gens or if it uses a splitter like the 280X, if its the later then all 3 direct outs must be identical for them to work.

seeing as you had it fine with one card it must be the frame buffer system not liking an additional screen alongside the eyefinity surface, I would expect a future driver update to fix this if that's the case, see if you can talk to AMD if they already know about this.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> so you have DVI, DVI, DP and HDMI, it works while the TV is unplugged? I think this may be an issue in the new frame buffer system the 290/290X uses, though is/have you tried the TV via the displayport adapter and all 3 monitors via direct digital? I haven't fully checked if the 290/290X has 3 clock gens or if it uses a splitter like the 280X, if its the later then all 3 direct outs must be identical for them to work.
> 
> seeing as you had it fine with one card it must be the frame buffer system not liking an additional screen alongside the eyefinity surface, I would expect a future driver update to fix this if that's the case, see if you can talk to AMD if they already know about this.


Hm I guess you missed the post where I explained what was causing my problem. In my situation it was the fact that one card had the original Asus 290 bios and the second had their recent update that is out through GPU Tweak. Once I updated the card that arrived to today to match the other one bios it worked just like before.


----------



## bustacap22

Seeing who is using eyefinity 7680x1440p. Wondering about type of hardware and benchmarks. I have dual 7970 and thinking about purchasing 2 more Dell 1440p monitors for portrait (eyefinity). Thx


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Hm I guess you missed the post where I explained what was causing my problem. In my situation it was the fact that one card had the original Asus 290 bios and the second had their recent update that is out through GPU Tweak. Once I updated the card that arrived to today to match the other one bios it worked just like before.


oops, mustn't have refreshed the page fully...


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> oops, mustn't have refreshed the page fully...


It's all good man. Thanks for trying to help though.


----------



## wermad

http://www.overclock.net/t/1450432/tpu-amd-to-roll-out-eyefinity-frame-time-fix-in-january


----------



## dookiebot

So how are temps on the 290/290x on Eyefinity? I know on my 7950 as soon as I went multi-monitor the voltage is increased therefore my card always runs a few degrees warmer at stock/gaming than it used to. I assume the 290/290x is the same but those already run warmer to begin with. Just looking for specifics as I am considering getting a 290.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dookiebot*
> 
> So how are temps on the 290/290x on Eyefinity? I know on my 7950 as soon as I went multi-monitor the voltage is increased therefore my card always runs a few degrees warmer at stock/gaming than it used to. I assume the 290/290x is the same but those already run warmer to begin with. Just looking for specifics as I am considering getting a 290.


Well let me give you mine temps but this is in crossfire in a poorly ventilated case since I am only putting them under water mid January. Idle temps are about 45-50(top card) 40-44(bottom card). Crysis3 puts the cards up to about 85-90, BF4 87-92...

My fan curve is as follows and at load during games if it wasn't for my headphones it would be very distracting just a sincere opinion.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dookiebot*
> 
> So how are temps on the 290/290x on Eyefinity? I know on my 7950 as soon as I went multi-monitor the voltage is increased therefore my card always runs a few degrees warmer at stock/gaming than it used to. I assume the 290/290x is the same but those already run warmer to begin with. Just looking for specifics as I am considering getting a 290.


I found that I had the same temp issues with multiple monitors. The reason for this is that the card keeps it's memory clock higher when you hook more than one screen into it.

The fix I use for this is to set two profiles in afterburner, one profile is as low as I can set the clocks and the other is set at 1150/1575. I just switch the profile before gaming. My idol temp is 37-40c and load 70-75c for the top card.

You can also set it to do it automatically with the 2d/3d profile settings, but it wont auto change in bf4 due to being a 32bit program.

Do take in mind that these are msi tf3 7950's so A 290(which seem to run very warm to begin with) with stock cooler will run much hotter than one with an aftermaket cooler.

Hopefully more people that awn the card will chime in on this, I also am thinking of upgrading to a set of 290's when the price drops a bit.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dookiebot*
> 
> So how are temps on the 290/290x on Eyefinity? I know on my 7950 as soon as I went multi-monitor the voltage is increased therefore my card always runs a few degrees warmer at stock/gaming than it used to. I assume the 290/290x is the same but those already run warmer to begin with. Just looking for specifics as I am considering getting a 290.


the usual 99C or less for the 290/X, only depends on your fan profile, just be sure your case has a good high pressure intake.

sorry was thinking crossfire, not sure if it would really clock high in eyefinity due to the already fast 512bit bus...


----------



## frag85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dookiebot*
> 
> So how are temps on the 290/290x on Eyefinity? I know on my 7950 as soon as I went multi-monitor the voltage is increased therefore my card always runs a few degrees warmer at stock/gaming than it used to. I assume the 290/290x is the same but those already run warmer to begin with. Just looking for specifics as I am considering getting a 290.


You can create a new profile, and edit the clock/voltage values and have a hotkey (I think there is a way to do it automatically) so when you are done gaming, you go to 2d mode. It saves me about 40 watts at idle (on CF7970s), and the GPUs will idle at around 36C instead of 54c.

For me, before I start a game or BOINC, I hit my 3d clocks profile I have in MSI Afterburner, and when I'm done I have my 2d clocks profile I have with CCC. I would do it all through MSI AB, but even with the 'Extend offical overclocking limits' selected, clocks and voltages do not go down to the default 2d clock/voltages.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



In CCC, create a new "Preset" I have mine named _2dClocks_

Go to C:\Users\{USERNAME}\AppData\Local\ATI\ACE\ and edit Profiles.xml

Near the bottom quarter of the file (if using something like N++ to edit) are all the settings. Look for "CoreClockTarget", "MemoryClockTarget", and "CoreVoltageTarget".

Copy all that and put it in your new Presets profile in C:\Users\{USERNAME}\AppData\Local\ATI\ACE\Profiles\_2dClocks.xml_

My original Profiles.xml looks like (this is just the section that you will be editing, the whole file is 339 lines long for me after a fresh driver install):

Code:



Code:


<Groups>
      <Group name="Overdrive5">
        <Feature name="TimeUnlocked" />
        <Feature name="OverclockEnabled">
          <Property name="OverclockEnabledProperty" value="True" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="AutoTuneSupport" />
        <Feature name="CoreClockTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00_4&B77C4C1&0&0008A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="30000" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="110000" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="PowerControl_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00_4&B77C4C1&0&0008A">
          <Property name="Want" value="15" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="MemoryClockTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00_4&B77C4C1&0&0008A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="15000" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="135000" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="CoreVoltageTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00_4&B77C4C1&0&0008A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="850" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="850" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="MemoryVoltageTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00_4&B77C4C1&0&0008A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="0" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="0" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="FanSpeedProtocol_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00_4&B77C4C1&0&0008A">
          <Property name="FanSpeedProtocolProperty" value="Percent" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="FanSpeedAlgorithm_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00_4&B77C4C1&0&0008A">
          <Property name="FanSpeedAlgorithm" value="Manual" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="FanSpeedRPMTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00_4&B77C4C1&0&0008A">
          <Property name="Want" value="0" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="FanSpeedPercentTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00_4&B77C4C1&0&0008A">
          <Property name="Want" value="0" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="CoreClockTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_23171787&REV_00_4&FD4B5A&0&0009A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="30000" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="110000" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="PowerControl_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_23171787&REV_00_4&FD4B5A&0&0009A">
          <Property name="Want" value="15" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="MemoryClockTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_23171787&REV_00_4&FD4B5A&0&0009A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="15000" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="135000" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="CoreVoltageTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_23171787&REV_00_4&FD4B5A&0&0009A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="850" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="850" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="MemoryVoltageTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_23171787&REV_00_4&FD4B5A&0&0009A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="0" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="0" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="FanSpeedProtocol_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_23171787&REV_00_4&FD4B5A&0&0009A">
          <Property name="FanSpeedProtocolProperty" value="Percent" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="FanSpeedAlgorithm_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_23171787&REV_00_4&FD4B5A&0&0009A">
          <Property name="FanSpeedAlgorithm" value="Manual" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="FanSpeedRPMTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_23171787&REV_00_4&FD4B5A&0&0009A">
          <Property name="Want" value="0" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="FanSpeedPercentTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_23171787&REV_00_4&FD4B5A&0&0009A">
          <Property name="Want" value="0" />
        </Feature>
      </Group>
    </Groups>

My 2d Clocks profile looks like:

Code:



Code:


<Group name="Overdrive5">
        <Feature name="TimeUnlocked" />
        <Feature name="OverclockEnabled">
          <Property name="OverclockEnabledProperty" value="True" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="AutoTuneSupport" />
        <Feature name="CoreClockTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00_4&B77C4C1&0&0008A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="30000" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="30000" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="PowerControl_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00_4&B77C4C1&0&0008A">
          <Property name="Want" value="0" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="MemoryClockTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00_4&B77C4C1&0&0008A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="15000" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="15000" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="CoreVoltageTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00_4&B77C4C1&0&0008A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="850" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="850" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="MemoryVoltageTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00_4&B77C4C1&0&0008A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="0" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="0" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="FanSpeedProtocol_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00_4&B77C4C1&0&0008A">
          <Property name="FanSpeedProtocolProperty" value="Percent" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="FanSpeedAlgorithm_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00_4&B77C4C1&0&0008A">
          <Property name="FanSpeedAlgorithm" value="Automatic" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="FanSpeedRPMTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00_4&B77C4C1&0&0008A">
          <Property name="Want" value="0" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="FanSpeedPercentTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00_4&B77C4C1&0&0008A">
          <Property name="Want" value="0" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="CoreClockTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_23171787&REV_00_4&FD4B5A&0&0009A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="30000" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="30000" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="PowerControl_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_23171787&REV_00_4&FD4B5A&0&0009A">
          <Property name="Want" value="0" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="MemoryClockTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_23171787&REV_00_4&FD4B5A&0&0009A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="15000" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="15000" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="CoreVoltageTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_23171787&REV_00_4&FD4B5A&0&0009A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="850" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="850" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="MemoryVoltageTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_23171787&REV_00_4&FD4B5A&0&0009A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="0" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="0" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="FanSpeedProtocol_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_23171787&REV_00_4&FD4B5A&0&0009A">
          <Property name="FanSpeedProtocolProperty" value="Percent" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="FanSpeedAlgorithm_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_23171787&REV_00_4&FD4B5A&0&0009A">
          <Property name="FanSpeedAlgorithm" value="Automatic" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="FanSpeedRPMTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_23171787&REV_00_4&FD4B5A&0&0009A">
          <Property name="Want" value="0" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="FanSpeedPercentTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_23171787&REV_00_4&FD4B5A&0&0009A">
          <Property name="Want" value="0" />
        </Feature>
      </Group>


----------



## Fear of Oneself

I recently had a 5870 die whilst fighting the good fight. A loss of pressure in the liquid cooling loop starved the GPU for cooling while folding. It also leaked water all over the exposed back of the card and killed it quickly.

I already had a 5760*1080 array that was en route. Now I have half the GPU power fueling it.

Should I get a second 5850 for such an undertaking? Or wait a couple months until I can afford an r9 270?


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> I recently had a 5870 die whilst fighting the good fight. A loss of pressure in the liquid cooling loop starved the GPU for cooling while folding. It also leaked water all over the exposed back of the card and killed it quickly.
> 
> I already had a 5760*1080 array that was en route. Now I have half the GPU power fueling it.
> 
> Should I get a second 5850 for such an undertaking? Or wait a couple months until I can afford an r9 270?


What do you use the pc for?

A 270 would work, but a 7950 is around the same price but more powerful.


----------



## Buehlar

Just for folding? or will you be gaming also? If so, it really depends on what games you intend to play and at what settings.
For example, BF3, crysis 3, COD MW3 on a HD5780 Eyefinity setup will likely disappoint you. Even with duel 5780 crossfire setup.. Don't expect to enjoy BF4 at Eyefinity resolutions at all.
Just for reference...I'm running 7870s crossfired Eyefinity and BF4 at high setting with AA disabled and get 25~60 fps. With settings maxed out, its unplayable.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fear of Oneself*
> 
> I recently had a 5870 die whilst fighting the good fight. A loss of pressure in the liquid cooling loop starved the GPU for cooling while folding. It also leaked water all over the exposed back of the card and killed it quickly.
> 
> I already had a 5760*1080 array that was en route. Now I have half the GPU power fueling it.
> 
> Should I get a second 5850 for such an undertaking? Or wait a couple months until I can afford an r9 270?


I wouldn't go for a 270, not exactly much of an upgrade from a (single) 5870, 7970 or 280X on the other hand is pretty much on the same level as two 5870s, 290 is even further, but at the same time these cards are a bit hard to get currently as they are such hotcakes for mining, if you can find another 58x0 card go for it for now.


----------



## skitz9417

hi guys im just wondering can r9 280x handle 3 montior gaming


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> hi guys im just wondering can r9 280x handle 3 montior gaming


If you are okay with non-high settings on recent games, then Yes. If you are the type that want the highest of settings then No... Had one for a week or two before going a different route once I saw that it didn't handle my games in Eyefinity.


----------



## skitz9417

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> If you are okay with non-high settings on recent games, then Yes. If you are the type that want the highest of settings then No... Had one for a week or two before going a different route once I saw that it didn't handle my games in Eyefinity.


im only going for high to med with no aa


----------



## frag85

Depends on your resolution. At 3840x1024 a single 7970 can handle most games with no AA, Med-High settings just fine. Its only when I run 4x-8x AA and Very High-Ultra settings that having the 2nd 7970 makes a difference for me. I've been considering selling my 2nd 7970 since I've decided not to go 5760x1200, Waiting for some not too old 1600x1200 monitors to pop up for sale.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> What do you use the pc for?
> 
> A 270 would work, but a 7950 is around the same price but more powerful.


Gaming and homework. Folding when I'm away, or CPU folding while I'm in Skyrim and don't need 8 threads anyway.
It's a general purpose system I use for just about everything. Work and play
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Just for folding? or will you be gaming also? If so, it really depends on what games you intend to play and at what settings.
> For example, BF3, crysis 3, COD MW3 on a HD5780 Eyefinity setup will likely disappoint you. Even with duel 5780 crossfire setup.. Don't expect to enjoy BF4 at Eyefinity resolutions at all.
> Just for reference...I'm running 7870s crossfired Eyefinity and BF4 at high setting with AA disabled and get 25~60 fps. With settings maxed out, its unplayable.


I play BF4, but I'm not too concerned about quality. Medium settings are fine for me.

However, 90% of the time, I'm in Need For Speed Shift 2 (now that I have a wheel) and Skyrim. With the occasional source game. (Portal 2/CSGO/Payday etc.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I wouldn't go for a 270, not exactly much of an upgrade from a (single) 5870, 7970 or 280X on the other hand is pretty much on the same level as two 5870s, 290 is even further, but at the same time these cards are a bit hard to get currently as they are such hotcakes for mining, if you can find another 58x0 card go for it for now.


Every benchmark I've seen, the 270 walks a single 5870. I never got great performance about of my 5870+5850 setup relatively speaking because my motherboard only supports x16+x4


----------



## wermad

Just an FYI for anyone looking for an Eyefinity displayport hub:

EVGA has a new hub but its not meant for Eyefinity-gaming (or Surround gaming). Its really meant for professionals needing to sync up older single Nvidia cards that need two cards to run three monitors (ie GTX 5XX <) it may also work w/ Amd cards that don't support eyefinity out the box..

Accell and Club3D, both available in the USA now, have always been meant for Eyefinity gaming.

We have a more info and discussion going on here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1437364/accell-club3d-mst-eyefinity-displayport-hub-now-available-in-the-usa

Feel free to stop by for questions, concerns, or comments


----------



## frag85

I can't remember if I mentioned it in this thread, but if I did I don't think anyone responded. What I want to know is how to prevent my monitors from getting rearranged. Most of the time I am running a 3+1 setup. I want the 3 in Eyefinity on the left, and the +1 accessory monitor on the right- it is actually above to the right, I keep it on the far right because of this issue of being moved.
(the accessory monitors also end up getting re-sized to unsupported resolutions as well, but that is another issue)



Make sense?

Now, whenever I enter or exit a full screen 3D accelerated game; This can be launching the game or alt-tabbing back into it, something puts the accessory monitor on the left.



Its either windows resolution settings or ATI drivers, I'm leaning with ATI because I never had this issue with Nvidia.
Besides just being a pain in the rear, this breaks multi-mon function in DCS.
For one, the cockpit is on the left 2 of the Eyefinity setup instead of centered across on all 3, and the right eyefinity monitor loads to the DCS menu screen, which does not function so I have to force close DCS via the task manager. DCS needs the left most monitor to be the primary display in multi monitor setups (multimonitor here being Eyefinity as a single display, and the accessory +1 monitor acting as a 2nd monitor).

I never had this issue with Nvidia. Even when the accessory gets ID'd as #1. ATI also takes forever when resizing and/or re-positioning monitors and moving the task-bar. I can live with the latter, but the whole repositioning monitors ruins games/sims like DCS when it repositions/resizes monitors and just makes using Eyefinity a real pain.

Has anyone else encountered this? Is there a solution/work around? Is there a sure-fire way to always make my Eyefinity ID as 1? I just did a reboot and now Eyefinity is 1|3 and the accessory is 4... So I think this will prevent it from getting pushed to the left every time I exit a game or enter DCS.
I have tried creating a preset with a hotkey thinking I could press it to switch the monitors back before DCS fully loads, or when I get back to the desktop from gaming, but it doesn't work for DCS, and I still have to go about repositioning everything on my desktop, and sometimes re-sizing the monitor to the proper resolution. ATI seems hell-bent on putting monitor 1 on the left at all costs.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag85*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-


I think it may be related to how rendering works, its either from the bottom left or top left corner of the main screen, so the drivers could be doing something peculiar to render the buffers for the SLS of the eyefinity screens and the extra screen, have you tested on multiple games? with ones that do and don't use the extra screen? it could also be a profile thing for the particular game you're having issues with...


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag85*
> 
> I can't remember if I mentioned it in this thread, but if I did I don't think anyone responded. What I want to know is how to prevent my monitors from getting rearranged. Most of the time I am running a 3+1 setup. I want the 3 in Eyefinity on the left, and the +1 accessory monitor on the right- it is actually above to the right, I keep it on the far right because of this issue of being moved.
> (the accessory monitors also end up getting re-sized to unsupported resolutions as well, but that is another issue)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sense?
> 
> Now, whenever I enter or exit a full screen 3D accelerated game; This can be launching the game or alt-tabbing back into it, something puts the accessory monitor on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> Its either windows resolution settings or ATI drivers, I'm leaning with ATI because I never had this issue with Nvidia.
> Besides just being a pain in the rear, this breaks multi-mon function in DCS.
> For one, the cockpit is on the left 2 of the Eyefinity setup instead of centered across on all 3, and the right eyefinity monitor loads to the DCS menu screen, which does not function so I have to force close DCS via the task manager. DCS needs the left most monitor to be the primary display in multi monitor setups (multimonitor here being Eyefinity as a single display, and the accessory +1 monitor acting as a 2nd monitor).
> 
> I never had this issue with Nvidia. Even when the accessory gets ID'd as #1. ATI also takes forever when resizing and/or re-positioning monitors and moving the task-bar. I can live with the latter, but the whole repositioning monitors ruins games/sims like DCS when it repositions/resizes monitors and just makes using Eyefinity a real pain.
> 
> Has anyone else encountered this? Is there a solution/work around? Is there a sure-fire way to always make my Eyefinity ID as 1? I just did a reboot and now Eyefinity is 1|3 and the accessory is 4... So I think this will prevent it from getting pushed to the left every time I exit a game or enter DCS.
> I have tried creating a preset with a hotkey thinking I could press it to switch the monitors back before DCS fully loads, or when I get back to the desktop from gaming, but it doesn't work for DCS, and I still have to go about repositioning everything on my desktop, and sometimes re-sizing the monitor to the proper resolution. ATI seems hell-bent on putting monitor 1 on the left at all costs.


Are you arranging your monitors via windows or CCC?
Try disabling your estended monitor via CCC and setup just eyefinity 1/3 via CCC and run the game. If it runs correctly then go back and enable the 4th as extended and position as needed and set a profile before running the game again. Always have identies 1, 2, 3 as eyefinity and 4 as extended.


----------



## frag85

Same behavior either way. I can't get the Eyefinity monitors to always ID as 1,2 and 3. Sometimes they show up as that, other times they are 2,3,4. Th e only way I can think of to force them as 1,2,3 is I'd have to be pulling my case out and physically unplugging the 4th every time I start the system.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I think it may be related to how rendering works, its either from the bottom left or top left corner of the main screen, so the drivers could be doing something peculiar to render the buffers for the SLS of the eyefinity screens and the extra screen, have you tested on multiple games? with ones that do and don't use the extra screen? it could also be a profile thing for the particular game you're having issues with...


Like I said, whenever I enter/exit a full screen 3d accelerated game. This includes alt-tabbing.
Also, Windowed mode is not an option for many games so that won't work either.

I seem stuck untul ATI can get their stuff together. I've submitted a few bug reports over the past few months since I got ATI cards, but have heard nothing back.


----------



## wermad

Curious on how the monitors are plugged?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Curious on how the monitors are plugged?


Yea, good question.

@frag
What are your GPU interface specs and which interfaces are used in respect to each monitor?
Eg.
My Eyefinity 3x1 + 1 extended
DVI primary to 1st monitor (left)
DP adapter to 2nd monitor (middle)
DVI secondary to 3rd monitor (right)
+
HDMI to 4th monitor (extended)

I also set my 2nd (middle) as primary when using extended mode.


----------



## frag85

I've tried:
3 on 1 7970 - 2xDP>DVI and 1 DVI for eyefinity, 1 on a 2nd 7970 (works with crossfire disabled)
3 on 1 7970 - 2xDP>DVI and 1 DVI for eyefinity, 1 on Intel on-board (when crossfire is enabled)

I also tried using an HDMI>DVI adapter in an attempt to run 4 monitors off card #1, but it doesn't appear I can use DP, DVI and HDMI outputs at the same time.

From what I can tell, as soon as I enable crossfire, accessory displays are disabled when plugged into an ATI card, whether it be the 1st or 2nd card. Windows and CCC don't see that monitor. With CF enabled, the onboard works fine, besides monitors getting resized+repositioned when going into full screen games. This issue was not present with my primary GTX275s, and when I tested some 560tis and 670s.

I can't find a solution other than physically moving monitor cables around to get the accessory display to work with CF enabled and then to run 3+1 off ATI cards with CF disabled.


----------



## osrix

Thought i'd share this 3 x1 + 1 all 1280 x 1024 combined res of 4152x1024 for the main eyefinity panel. running off a single Asus matrix platinum hd7970 now, first had it running on an 5850 and a nvida for the utility screen but with W8 it f'd up the drivers too much.

i'm really pushed for space so I made a custom wall bracket for the 3 and hung the Dell upside down off the cupboard above


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag85*
> 
> I've tried:
> 3 on 1 7970 - 2xDP>DVI and 1 DVI for eyefinity, 1 on a 2nd 7970 (works with crossfire disabled)
> 3 on 1 7970 - 2xDP>DVI and 1 DVI for eyefinity, 1 on Intel on-board (when crossfire is enabled)
> 
> I also tried using an HDMI>DVI adapter in an attempt to run 4 monitors off card #1, but it doesn't appear I can use DP, DVI and HDMI outputs at the same time.
> 
> From what I can tell, as soon as I enable crossfire, accessory displays are disabled when plugged into an ATI card, whether it be the 1st or 2nd card. Windows and CCC don't see that monitor. With CF enabled, the onboard works fine, besides monitors getting resized+repositioned when going into full screen games. This issue was not present with my primary GTX275s, and when I tested some 560tis and 670s.
> 
> I can't find a solution other than physically moving monitor cables around to get the accessory display to work with CF enabled and then to run 3+1 off ATI cards with CF disabled.


I was thinking of moving the monitors on the connections. Well, if you're up to getting an MST hub, you can run your primary displays off the hub and the accessory monitor off one of the dvi or dvi/hdmi connections. Nvidia does the accessory monitor easier in Surround imho.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osrix*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought i'd share this 3 x1 + 1 all 1280 x 1024 combined res of 4152x1024 for the main eyefinity panel. running off a single Asus matrix platinum hd7970 now, first had it running on an 5850 and a nvida for the utility screen but with W8 it f'd up the drivers too much.
> 
> i'm really pushed for space so I made a custom wall bracket for the 3 and hung the Dell upside down off the cupboard above


Very nice!

Discovered one of my dp cables is bad and the monitor is loosing signal. Strangely, Eyefinity 5x1 is still active







. Ordered a new cable but it has yet to ship. I don't mind waiting since it was $6 as opposed to buying one from the local Fry's store (~$20-30).

Here's my setup just after I quickly and super easily triggered 5x1 and before the cable went out:



Btw, I'm 100% its the dp cable as I moved it between monitors and they showed the same symptoms. I'm glad it wasn't a bad display port on the Dell or the gpu







.


----------



## frag85

_EDIT: I didn't want to get an MST hub because that would be $150 for the hub, another active adapter and shipping._

Well, tried another step in troubleshooting.

Just to be sure everything worked, I swapped cables and plugs around with the accessory display. 1 of the 4 monitors does not work with the HDMI>DVI adapter (with my luck, the accessory +1 display), with either of the 4 DVI-D cables, in either of 3 HDMI plugs i have between 2 7970's and the onboard, but the other 3 do. Maybe DVI-D has something to do with it, but its weird that that one monitor does not work with it.... I ran into a similar issue with an electronic sensor on my work truck last year.... I guess some things are just picking with what you do with them.

Now I'm running the accessory off the DVI port and my 3 eyefinity displays off DP>DVI and HDMI>DVI.

SO this whole time and all the headaches it's caused me was from 1 monitor with a semi-faulty port or board in it. I hadn't tried this exact combo because I tried it with at least 2, usually all the other 3 of the other 4 identical monitors. I hate technology sometimes.

I'm so angry I could punch a baby.







*But at least it works now. It doesn't seem to be pushing the accessory monitor to the far left now so far, either.*


----------



## osrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag85*
> 
> I can't remember if I mentioned it in this thread, but if I did I don't think anyone responded. What I want to know is how to prevent my monitors from getting rearranged. Most of the time I am running a 3+1 setup. I want the 3 in Eyefinity on the left, and the +1 accessory monitor on the right- it is actually above to the right, I keep it on the far right because of this issue of being moved.
> (the accessory monitors also end up getting re-sized to unsupported resolutions as well, but that is another issue)
> 
> 
> 
> Make sense?
> 
> Now, whenever I enter or exit a full screen 3D accelerated game; This can be launching the game or alt-tabbing back into it, something puts the accessory monitor on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> Its either windows resolution settings or ATI drivers, I'm leaning with ATI because I never had this issue with Nvidia.
> Besides just being a pain in the rear, this breaks multi-mon function in DCS.
> For one, the cockpit is on the left 2 of the Eyefinity setup instead of centered across on all 3, and the right eyefinity monitor loads to the DCS menu screen, which does not function so I have to force close DCS via the task manager. DCS needs the left most monitor to be the primary display in multi monitor setups (multimonitor here being Eyefinity as a single display, and the accessory +1 monitor acting as a 2nd monitor).
> 
> I never had this issue with Nvidia. Even when the accessory gets ID'd as #1. ATI also takes forever when resizing and/or re-positioning monitors and moving the task-bar. I can live with the latter, but the whole repositioning monitors ruins games/sims like DCS when it repositions/resizes monitors and just makes using Eyefinity a real pain.
> 
> Has anyone else encountered this? Is there a solution/work around? Is there a sure-fire way to always make my Eyefinity ID as 1? I just did a reboot and now Eyefinity is 1|3 and the accessory is 4... So I think this will prevent it from getting pushed to the left every time I exit a game or enter DCS.
> I have tried creating a preset with a hotkey thinking I could press it to switch the monitors back before DCS fully loads, or when I get back to the desktop from gaming, but it doesn't work for DCS, and I still have to go about repositioning everything on my desktop, and sometimes re-sizing the monitor to the proper resolution. ATI seems hell-bent on putting monitor 1 on the left at all costs.


I have the same problem, mostly with steam games, Some titles cause what you are describing, for these titles I have to disable the 4th monitor in CCC desktop management before I load it, it then runs in eyefinity fine but it kinda defeats the object of the 4th screen!, I havent found a solution, Deus ex wont even detect eyefinity if i have the 4th screen enabled. I think the problem lies within the way each individual game handles the resolution, far cry 3 I have to disable 4th because in the maps it decides I have a 6 panel, but the game itself runs fine in eyefinty!??


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I was thinking of moving the monitors on the connections. Well, if you're up to getting an MST hub, you can run your primary displays off the hub and the accessory monitor off one of the dvi or dvi/hdmi connections. Nvidia does the accessory monitor easier in Surround imho.
> Very nice!
> 
> Discovered one of my dp cables is bad and the monitor is loosing signal. Strangely, Eyefinity 5x1 is still active
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Ordered a new cable but it has yet to ship. I don't mind waiting since it was $6 as opposed to buying one from the local Fry's store (~$20-30).
> 
> Here's my setup just after I quickly and super easily triggered 5x1 and before the cable went out:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I'm 100% its the dp cable as I moved it between monitors and they showed the same symptoms. I'm glad it wasn't a bad display port on the Dell or the gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Dat multitasking


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag85*
> 
> _EDIT: I didn't want to get an MST hub because that would be $150 for the hub, another active adapter and shipping._
> 
> Well, tried another step in troubleshooting.
> 
> Just to be sure everything worked, I swapped cables and plugs around with the accessory display. 1 of the 4 monitors does not work with the HDMI>DVI adapter (with my luck, the accessory +1 display), with either of the 4 DVI-D cables, in either of 3 HDMI plugs i have between 2 7970's and the onboard, but the other 3 do. Maybe DVI-D has something to do with it, but its weird that that one monitor does not work with it.... I ran into a similar issue with an electronic sensor on my work truck last year.... I guess some things are just picking with what you do with them.
> 
> Now I'm running the accessory off the DVI port and my 3 eyefinity displays off DP>DVI and HDMI>DVI.
> 
> SO this whole time and all the headaches it's caused me was from 1 monitor with a semi-faulty port or board in it. I hadn't tried this exact combo because I tried it with at least 2, usually all the other 3 of the other 4 identical monitors. I hate technology sometimes.
> 
> I'm so angry I could punch a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But at least it works now. It doesn't seem to be pushing the accessory monitor to the far left now so far, either.*


Glad you worked it out







. Just stay away from babies for now









Btw, my Accell hub was ~$120 w/ tax and shipping from amazon. I've heard some ppl getting them for ~$100. Club3D has there's for ~$130 on newegg. Its pricey but you can always sell it for a good amount in the future if you end up not needing it. Its been a treat so far for me and my five monitors. I couldn't really see why amd did not have this ready sooner (or the industry tbh).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Dat multitasking


Thank you







. I got a couple of hours of BF3 before I broke down my rig for a platform change. Very nice but i have yet to accustom myself to five monitors.


----------



## john1016

The best solution I have found for running the 4th or 5th accessory screen is to just run it off my mobo video output.


----------



## frag85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Glad you worked it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just stay away from babies for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, my Accell hub was ~$120 w/ tax and shipping from amazon. I've heard some ppl getting them for ~$100. Club3D has there's for ~$130 on newegg. Its pricey but you can always sell it for a good amount in the future if you end up not needing it. Its been a treat so far for me and my five monitors. I couldn't really see why amd did not have this ready sooner (or the industry tbh).
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I got a couple of hours of BF3 before I broke down my rig for a platform change. Very nice but i have yet to accustom myself to five monitors.


EVGA has one now that is $100 after rebate IIRC. It might be $80, $100 retail or something like that.

If I get new monitors I've been considering using an MST hub. I could even do 3x2 if I get 3 more 1280x1024s.


----------



## neurotix

Some nice monitor porn in this thread. Sign me up.

I have an Eyefinity array with 1 ASUS VH236H and 2 ASUS V238H, 2ms response time. These are the "Evo" monitors used to play Street Fighter at the Evolution national fighting game tournament. Resolution is 5760x1080.


Spoiler: Pictures











I'm running these off a Sapphire 270X Vapor-X for the time being, my Sapphire 7970 Vapor-X is under RMA. Looking to upgrade to an R9 290 Toxic if they come out, otherwise I'll get the R9 290 Tri-X.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag85*
> 
> I've tried:
> 3 on 1 7970 - 2xDP>DVI and 1 DVI for eyefinity, 1 on a 2nd 7970 (works with crossfire disabled)
> 3 on 1 7970 - 2xDP>DVI and 1 DVI for eyefinity, 1 on Intel on-board (when crossfire is enabled)
> 
> I also tried using an HDMI>DVI adapter in an attempt to run 4 monitors off card #1, but it doesn't appear I can use DP, DVI and HDMI outputs at the same time.
> 
> From what I can tell, as soon as I enable crossfire, accessory displays are disabled when plugged into an ATI card, whether it be the 1st or 2nd card. Windows and CCC don't see that monitor. With CF enabled, the onboard works fine, besides monitors getting resized+repositioned when going into full screen games. This issue was not present with my primary GTX275s, and when I tested some 560tis and 670s.
> 
> I can't find a solution other than physically moving monitor cables around to get the accessory display to work with CF enabled and then to run 3+1 off ATI cards with CF disabled.


ok it seems like you're triggering a fault likely inside windows more then the actual AMD drivers, you need to disable your intel gpu and use your main card solely, so two DVI (or DVI + HDMI) and two DisplayPorts, if you have a card with only one displayport you will need a hub.

combining gpus from different brands (AMD, intel, Nvidia) creates conflicts and various faults so you never want to do this sort of thing, even nvidia's optimus tech (intel iGPU + dedicated) is an absolute horror... multiple AMD cards is not guaranteed to work with a combination of surfaces as the complexity is simply too messy for the driver code to manage efficiently and safely.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag85*
> 
> EVGA has one now that is $100 after rebate IIRC. It might be $80, $100 retail or something like that.
> 
> If I get new monitors I've been considering using an MST hub. I could even do 3x2 if I get 3 more 1280x1024s.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1437364/accell-club3d-mst-eyefinity-displayport-hub-now-available-in-the-usa

EVGA has confirmed this is not meant for Eyefinity nor Surround gaming. Its more for professionals needing single large resolution using multiple monitors. I know someone did trigge Eyefinity but using display port to active dvi adapters. In the end, might as well invest in the Accel or Club3d which is guaranteed for Eyefinity. Go to the last three pages where we discussed this heavily.


----------



## frag85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1437364/accell-club3d-mst-eyefinity-displayport-hub-now-available-in-the-usa
> 
> EVGA has confirmed this is not meant for Eyefinity nor Surround gaming. Its more for professionals needing single large resolution using multiple monitors. I know someone did trigge Eyefinity but using display port to active dvi adapters. In the end, might as well invest in the Accel or Club3d which is guaranteed for Eyefinity. Go to the last three pages where we discussed this heavily.


Hm. Interesting. I was under the impression that all MST hubs were more or less the same(you have 3 individual monitor signals going through it). I figured EVGA was not saying made for Eyefinity because of licencing/validation-the cost savings had to come from somewhere.


----------



## frag85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osrix*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought i'd share this 3 x1 + 1 all 1280 x 1024 combined res of 4152x1024 for the main eyefinity panel. running off a single Asus matrix platinum hd7970 now, first had it running on an 5850 and a nvida for the utility screen but with W8 it f'd up the drivers too much.
> 
> i'm really pushed for space so I made a custom wall bracket for the 3 and hung the Dell upside down off the cupboard above


us 5:4ers gotta stick together. We're a dying breed. Nobody appreciates the 'square' monitors anymore.

Here's a shot from couple years ago. Don't have anything recent.


----------



## osrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag85*
> 
> us 5:4ers gotta stick together. We're a dying breed. Nobody appreciates the 'square' monitors anymore.
> 
> Here's a shot from couple years ago. Don't have anything recent.


Yeah man! nothin wrong with 5:4







the 3x1 set cost me £100 as new boxed I'd love to go wider but just dont have the space


----------



## osrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> The best solution I have found for running the 4th or 5th accessory screen is to just run it off my mobo video output.


You are a genius Thank you! I dunno why I always assumed that by using a card it disabled the Mobo outputs, A little faffing around in the bios + getting the intel drivers to kick in and my 4th is up! deus ex now recognises the eyefinty res happy days!







 Sometimes its the simplest solutions that are the best


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osrix*
> 
> You are a genius Thank you! I dunno why I always assumed that by using a card it disabled the Mobo outputs, A little faffing around in the bios + getting the intel drivers to kick in and my 4th is up! deus ex now recognises the eyefinty res happy days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes its the simplest solutions that are the best


I run eyefinity from my 7950, and Accessory screen from my 8800GTS


----------



## osrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> I run eyefinity from my 7950, and Accessory screen from my 8800GTS


Pre W8 I ran mine off an old dell/nvidia but with w8 D2d for desktop it totally borxed it up. Good excuse for a new build


----------



## frag85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osrix*
> 
> Yeah man! nothin wrong with 5:4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 3x1 set cost me £100 as new boxed I'd love to go wider but just dont have the space


I just feel 48:9 or 48:10 is just too wide. The only time that aspect ratio works well is if the game supports multiple view ports, like 'render each screen separately" in iracing. Otherwise it is just too stretched.

For space what if you mounted your computer case sideways on a small shelf on the wall or put it under your desk? My current setup was designed for a long, shallow closet that I did not use, so about the only part of my setup that stuck out into the room was the leading edge of the desk and my chair. I'm planning on rebuilding the desk to put the case under it, and more of a sim-pit setup. I started on the idea years ago but didn't get past the initial planning stages.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osrix*
> 
> You are a genius Thank you! I dunno why I always assumed that by using a card it disabled the Mobo outputs, A little faffing around in the bios + getting the intel drivers to kick in and my 4th is up! deus ex now recognises the eyefinty res happy days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes its the simplest solutions that are the best


No problem, glad I could help.

That's one reason I have always suggested people get the mobo with the screen outputs. Almost all new chips have a built in gpu. Weather it's used for an extra screen or as a backup for if your gpu dies it is well worth the small extra cost for it to be usable.


----------



## binormalkilla

My ASUS 3x VS278Qs (portrait) were damaged in a water pipe freezing / flooding incident. I'll need to replace them, so I was wondering if anyone has a suggestion for a 27" monitor for 3x portrait. These will be driven by 3x 290Xs.
I was going to just stick with the same model, but I figured someone might have a better idea.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*
> 
> My ASUS 3x VS278Qs (portrait) were damaged in a water pipe freezing / flooding incident. I'll need to replace them, so I was wondering if anyone has a suggestion for a 27" monitor for 3x portrait. These will be driven by 3x 290Xs.
> I was going to just stick with the same model, but I figured someone might have a better idea.


Sorry to hear about the damage there. Have you thought about going w/ Ips panels? Its very important for me as the viewing angles make the difference in portrait. With that much hp, maybe a good time and excuse to get some Korean 27" ips 2560x1440 monitors







.


----------



## zero0orez

Been lurking around for ages, finally dropped the bomb. Running in extended mode when I took the picture though. Games looks awesome in eyefinity!

Monitors: 3x Dell U2414H
GPU: Sapphire 7950 3GB

https://imageshack.com/i/mvh4w0j

In-built MST? SURE!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zero0orez*
> 
> Been lurking around for ages, finally dropped the bomb. Running in extended mode when I took the picture though. Games looks awesome in eyefinity!
> 
> Monitors: 3x Dell U2414H
> GPU: Sapphire 7950 3GB
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/mvh4w0j
> 
> In-built MST? SURE!


Man those are some sexy thin bezels


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zero0orez*
> 
> Been lurking around for ages, finally dropped the bomb. Running in extended mode when I took the picture though. Games looks awesome in eyefinity!
> 
> Monitors: 3x Dell U2414H
> GPU: Sapphire 7950 3GB
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/mvh4w0j
> 
> In-built MST? SURE!


sweet rig


----------



## zero0orez

Thanks! One thing i noticed is that the clocks stay at 2D clocks(?) (300/150) even when all 3 monitors are on ( which is good! ).


----------



## SkateZilla

weird, my 7950 still ramps up to 500/1250 in 3 Screen mode.*Eyefinity*, never checked in 3 Screen Extended mode, which I use when i'm doing Graphics Work (3d Studio Max etc).


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zero0orez*
> 
> Thanks! One thing i noticed is that the clocks stay at 2D clocks(?) (300/150) even when all 3 monitors are on ( which is good! ).


sapphire FLEX may have a special BIOS that manages eyefinity power saving differently, at least that's what I assume the card in use is.


----------



## SkateZilla

now if only the new drivers fix the 3rd screen tearing.. lol.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zero0orez*
> 
> Thanks! One thing i noticed is that the clocks stay at 2D clocks(?) (300/150) even when all 3 monitors are on ( which is good! ).


\

might have something to do with the fact that you are only using one port and none of the VPU Timing Pipelines w/ the DisplayPort Daisy Chaining.


----------



## frag85

I ended up creating a custom 'Preset' profile with edited values for clocks/voltages so Eyefinity runs at 2d clocks. Saves 35-40 watts per card at the wall (70-80 watts overall). Create a profile and call it whatever you want, Mine is 2D Clocks, then edit the values pertaining to clocks and volts.

There is probably a way of having this automatically engage when exiting a 3d accelerated application, but I just use a hotkey which is NBD.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


<Groups>
      <Group name="Overdrive5">
        <Feature name="TimeUnlocked" />
        <Feature name="OverclockEnabled">
          <Property name="OverclockEnabledProperty" value="True" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="AutoTuneSupport" />
        <Feature name="CoreClockTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00_4&B77C4C1&0&0008A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="30000" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="30000" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="PowerControl_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00_4&B77C4C1&0&0008A">
          <Property name="Want" value="0" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="MemoryClockTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00_4&B77C4C1&0&0008A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="15000" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="15000" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="CoreVoltageTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00_4&B77C4C1&0&0008A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="850" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="850" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="MemoryVoltageTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00_4&B77C4C1&0&0008A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="0" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="0" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="FanSpeedProtocol_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00_4&B77C4C1&0&0008A">
          <Property name="FanSpeedProtocolProperty" value="Percent" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="FanSpeedAlgorithm_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00_4&B77C4C1&0&0008A">
          <Property name="FanSpeedAlgorithm" value="Automatic" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="FanSpeedRPMTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00_4&B77C4C1&0&0008A">
          <Property name="Want" value="0" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="FanSpeedPercentTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_0B001002&REV_00_4&B77C4C1&0&0008A">
          <Property name="Want" value="0" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="CoreClockTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_23171787&REV_00_4&FD4B5A&0&0009A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="30000" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="30000" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="PowerControl_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_23171787&REV_00_4&FD4B5A&0&0009A">
          <Property name="Want" value="0" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="MemoryClockTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_23171787&REV_00_4&FD4B5A&0&0009A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="15000" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="15000" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="CoreVoltageTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_23171787&REV_00_4&FD4B5A&0&0009A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="850" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="850" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="MemoryVoltageTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_23171787&REV_00_4&FD4B5A&0&0009A">
          <Property name="Want_0" value="0" />
          <Property name="Want_1" value="0" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="FanSpeedProtocol_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_23171787&REV_00_4&FD4B5A&0&0009A">
          <Property name="FanSpeedProtocolProperty" value="Percent" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="FanSpeedAlgorithm_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_23171787&REV_00_4&FD4B5A&0&0009A">
          <Property name="FanSpeedAlgorithm" value="Automatic" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="FanSpeedRPMTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_23171787&REV_00_4&FD4B5A&0&0009A">
          <Property name="Want" value="0" />
        </Feature>
        <Feature name="FanSpeedPercentTarget_PCI_VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_23171787&REV_00_4&FD4B5A&0&0009A">
          <Property name="Want" value="0" />
        </Feature>
      </Group>
    </Groups>




edit: added spoiler tags to get rid of the wall of text


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> now if only the new drivers fix the 3rd screen tearing.. lol.


direct + direct + DP converter, the converter is what causes the tearing, unavoidable unless you get a DP screen or a 280/X or 290/X (3 direct instead of 2).


----------



## zero0orez

I suppose it's because I'm running off one port. Not using the FLEX edition.

Anyone running on windows 8.1 with the latest drivers? For some reason I get bsod at least twice daily. Have not tried installing older drivers. Different errors all the time. The recent one I got was driver overran stack buffer.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> direct + direct + DP converter, the converter is what causes the tearing, unavoidable unless you get a DP screen or a 280/X or 290/X (3 direct instead of 2).


Im aware of all that, AMD Fixed the problem in ONE Beta driver, and then it came back and never left,

on the desktop I can use 3 screen extended and be fine, but Eyefinity, the timing difference between DisplayPORT/VPU Timing is evident, so when the Active Adapter converts it, it tears in games and desktop.

I was unaware the R9-280X's has 3 VPU Timing Clocks. I thought it was only on the R9-290/X's


----------



## SkateZilla

k, Seems I missed the Bit about R9-280X Cards having Ability to do eyefinity without DisplayPort, but it's only on specific Models if I look at the Ports on the Cards.

Might have to choose Carefully.
$350 ish and Xfire my 7950 w/ an R9-280 for 3840 SP, Use PCI-e Riser Cable to Move my 7950 to the AUX Slot on my HAF922 so it doesnt clog up airflow. Might need to upgrade PSU, as I Only have 1x 6 Pin and 1x 8Pin connector, and I refuse to use the Molex 5V -> 6/8 Pin adapters.

Providing 14.1 Fixes Eyefinity / Xfire frame pacing control... yada yada yada.

now to find A R9-280X that has the correct I/O layout to run 3 screens from DVI/DVI/HDMI (that would work on DVI-D, DVI-I, HDMI Right?, cuz that's what they all have).

Prolly look at PSU's, might go up to 1K Watt, while I wait for Prices to stabilize and come down.

So Far, R9-290X has Propelled out of my Price Range due to miners jacking up price while hindering availibility.

Come Tax Return time, prices prolly wont be down enough, and I'm not dropping $800+ on a Single GPU.

However I have found some deals on the R9-290 Sapphire TriX Cooler, which is Hands down the best Cooler So Far on the Hawaii GPUs

Considering the 7970/R9-280s are approaching $500 now.

R9-290 Sapphire TriX: NewEgg ($579), Amazon ($599), TigerDirect (not Listed), Microcenter (Not Listed), eBay ($750->$92,000, yes 92 THOUSAND)

however, there are some Auctions Hidden in the results,

For $599, You get the Sapphire TriX OC R9-290, Plus a R7-240 P# 11216-00-20G (2GB). (Valued at $120)

I guess I can use the R7 in a scrap system that I'm piecing together out of spare parts. that way I don't have to use the 8800GTS or XFX6850, both of which are reference designs and idle extremely warm.

or Sell it to Someone who wants to Run Dual GFX with their Kaveri APU

So for $599, you can sell the R7-240 for $100, which makes it a $499 Purchase, So $100 Above Reference MSRP, but the Cooler Alone is prolly worth it.

If Prices keep Climbing above MSRP, I'll have to resort to getting a 2nd 7950, and Crossfire them, and buy a MST Hub, as I want to Either Ditch DisplayPort, or Ditch DVI/HDMI, and use 1 Display Timing across all 3 displays, the 3rd screen tearing is getting annoying.


----------



## Paul17041993

yea the "proper" 280X has only the 2 gens, but a special splitter that allows 3 monitors of the exact same specs to be run without the need of displayport, the cards that have the single full-sized displayport instead of two minis should have this, an exception may be the sapphire as it already had the one full-sized...


----------



## Elmy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kehsdubMHsw

More Eyefinity goodness.

Now being ran off of 2 Club3D 290X's.

Going to get 2 more here in the next month or so.


----------



## wermad

Any word on the pacing fix?


----------



## SkateZilla

14.1 beta or 13.35 beta


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> snip
> 
> however, there are some Auctions Hidden in the results,
> 
> For $599, You get the Sapphire TriX OC R9-290, Plus a R7-240 P# 11216-00-20G (2GB). (Valued at $120)
> 
> I guess I can use the R7 in a scrap system that I'm piecing together out of spare parts. that way I don't have to use the 8800GTS or XFX6850, both of which are reference designs and idle extremely warm.
> 
> or Sell it to Someone who wants to Run Dual GFX with their Kaveri APU
> 
> So for $599, you can sell the R7-240 for $100, which makes it a $499 Purchase, So $100 Above Reference MSRP, but the Cooler Alone is prolly worth it.
> 
> If Prices keep Climbing above MSRP, I'll have to resort to getting a 2nd 7950, and Crossfire them, and buy a MST Hub, as I want to Either Ditch DisplayPort, or Ditch DVI/HDMI, and use 1 Display Timing across all 3 displays, the 3rd screen tearing is getting annoying.


I just recently got a R9 290 Tri-X and it's amazing. It came with Hynix memory. No black screens so far. It overclocks to 1200/1500mhz stably. Runs all my games in 5760x1080 maxed out at good frame rates. Pretty much maxes every game I have except Crysis 3, but I can get the fps up more if I turn down a few settings.

At 1200/1500mhz with +150mv and 100% fans I've never seen the card pass 68C.

In [email protected] I'm getting 175k PPD and the card doesn't pass 65C with 55% fans.

I saw those ebay auctions too. The R7 240 is a nice backup card or card for a low end gaming system with a single monitor. The 240s are $89 on Newegg and I saw one of those auctions for $579. That's $490 for the Tri-X which is an incredible deal compared to Newegg prices. If you're gonna get a Tri X might as well do this deal.


----------



## SkateZilla

the part # of the R7 in that deal comes in at $10 on Newegg.

The Sapphire R9-290 Deals are dropping, down to $575.

So
$575 Package, -$399 MSRP (R9-290), -$110 (R7-240), Leaves $62, which is an amount I'd gladly pay for the aftermarket cooler, which is by far the best one.


----------



## wermad

Rocking some 5x1 eyefinity









BF3 (medium, 6000x1920, no aa) ~100 fps
Metro LL (normal, 6000x1920, no aa) ~70-80fps

I'm actually running three Lightnings only and its very impressive. I had to pull the 4th to test my sound card. I'm putting the 4th back in tonight and test my games again. Have a suspicion quad Lightnings may be more headache then help. Though only one way to find out. I would like to get that edge if the 4th card can provide it seeing frames are cut in half if you up the settings one notch (Metro LL).


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I'm actually running three Lightnings only and its very impressive. I had to pull the 4th to test my sound card. I'm putting the 4th back in tonight and test my games again. Have a suspicion quad Lightnings may be more headache then help. Though only one way to find out. I would like to get that edge if the 4th card can provide it seeing frames are cut in half if you up the settings one notch (Metro LL).


riser ribbon for the soundcard maby...?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> riser ribbon for the soundcard maby...?


Yes









I just got done testing Metro I'm up to 90-115 fps on the same level. The fourth card comes in handy when the graphics go way up and frames drop to ~70 fps (vs ~50 w/ three Lightnings). I'm still running medium quality as frames go down in half if I up to high but I really can't tell the difference at this resolution.

Just need to finish up my loop and i have a mb swap pending and that should wrap up this build. I had thought 5x1 was too much for four 7970 Lightnings but it turned out to be nothing but some simple settings and fixes. And not once did I have to turn to the ccc to adjust anything (other then to trigger 3-way or 4-way). I love that my Eyefinity settings are stll intact and working great (something Nvidia looses frequently) even though I'm pulling out cards for testing (albeit the primary one stays in tact).


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got done testing Metro I'm up to 90-115 fps on the same level. The fourth card comes in handy when the graphics go way up and frames drop to ~70 fps (vs ~50 w/ three Lightnings). I'm still running medium quality as frames go down in half if I up to high but I really can't tell the difference at this resolution.
> 
> Just need to finish up my loop and i have a mb swap pending and that should wrap up this build. I had thought 5x1 was too much for four 7970 Lightnings but it turned out to be nothing but some simple settings and fixes. And not once did I have to turn to the ccc to adjust anything (other then to trigger 3-way or 4-way). I love that my Eyefinity settings are stll intact and working great (something Nvidia looses frequently) even though I'm pulling out cards for testing (albeit the primary one stays in tact).


Why don't you try selling your 7970s since they're very high in price these days and get yourself 4 290s and WC them?I think the difference in price won't be very high plus with 4GB of ram and 512bit bus it'll come real handy with that crazy setup of yours
P.S:love that setup and it's so damn beautiful


----------



## wermad

The mining craze has also driven up prices for the 290 cards. So far, my Tahitis are doing great and ill keep them for now


----------



## p5ych00n5

I'll just leave this here


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> I'll just leave this here


4 cards, 6 monitors each, that's a lot of data... what would it even be for to have so much on-screen at a time...?

I would also have to question the usefulness of that wall in the background


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> I'll just leave this here


Wow.....


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> I'll just leave this here


Impressive but I fail to see how this is related to the club?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Impressive but I fail to see how this is related to the club?


Maybe he used AMD GPUs


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Maybe he used AMD GPUs


But how's it Eyefinity related? Just asking so we don't take this off-topic


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> But how's it Eyefinity related? Just asking so we don't take this off-topic


I thought Eyefinity meant hooking multiple exact monitors an AMD GPU


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Impressive but I fail to see how this is related to the club?


NVM, it's one of those "you had to be there"


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I thought Eyefinity meant hooking multiple exact monitors an AMD GPU


Quote:


> AMD also introduced AMD Eyefinity Technology (previously ATI Eyefinity) in this GPU family - the ability to connect three to six displays to one graphics card. It also supports grouping of multiple monitors into a single large surface (SLS), treated by the OS as a single monitor with very high resolutions. It is promoted as an inexpensive alternative for ultra-high resolution displays.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radeon_HD_5000_Series

That's way more then six monitors







. Eyefinity, like Surround, is primarily for gaming but there are other uses when you need up to six monitors in an array. Anything above six, well, that's not for this thread and I'm sure the monitor thread/section has something for those guys


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Impressive but I fail to see how this is related to the club?


its 4x (2x3) eyefinity









shame that's not actually possible in crossfire though... (or at least not without a driver patch)


----------



## wermad

My company's hub has ~30 monitors a group of engineers keep an eye on. Can't really call that eyefinity


----------



## iCrap

Lol the OP still shows my old 5770 eyefinity setup.

I'm really liking debezeled monitors in eyefinity.. the backlight bleed is horrible though


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Lol the OP still shows my old 5770 eyefinity setup.
> 
> I'm really liking debezeled monitors in eyefinity.. the backlight bleed is horrible though


neads moar lenze flaire...


----------



## iCrap

Well what do you expect from a phone camera?


----------



## wermad

Better then mine









Can you take screenshots? A lot of the Surround guys would take screen shots (though "56k" warning is needed







)


----------



## frag85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> 4 cards, 6 monitors each, that's a lot of data... what would it even be for to have so much on-screen at a time...?
> 
> I would also have to question the usefulness of that wall in the background


Probably trading.


----------



## Jhors2

Hi Guys,
I would like to be added to this club. I am actually running a 5x1 portrait eyefinity as well as a 3x1 landscape, one is used for general purpose gaming and the other for sim racing, see below:


----------



## wermad

^^^


----------



## SkateZilla

Finally got around to adding a 4th screen: (already in the club, just updating)









For now it's a 20 Inch Acer 16:10, Will prolly go for a 16:9 20 or 19 Inch touch screen to replace it soon.

So ASUS 1080P x3 + Acer 16:10, Windows Total Resolution 7440x1080


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Finally got around to adding a 4th screen: (already in the club, just updating)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now it's a 20 Inch Acer 16:10, Will prolly go for a 16:9 20 or 19 Inch touch screen to replace it soon.
> 
> So ASUS 1080P x3 + Acer 16:10, Windows Total Resolution 7440x1080


what gpu(s)? very nice, btw.


----------



## SkateZilla

A Single Sapphire HD7950 OC (900Mhz/1250 Stock).

once Cat 14.1 Comes out I'll re-do my 1100Mhz/1500MHz profile,

Will either XFire with another 7950 or Upgrade to R9-290, havent decided which one yet, by time I decide, all my "Simulator Programs" will support XFire and DX11.


----------



## frag85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Finally got around to adding a 4th screen: (already in the club, just updating)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now it's a 20 Inch Acer 16:10, Will prolly go for a 16:9 20 or 19 Inch touch screen to replace it soon.
> 
> So ASUS 1080P x3 + Acer 16:10, Windows Total Resolution 7440x1080


Looks nice.
Just curious, what did you do to get just the gauge cluster area to show on the 4th monitor? I've gotten just the MFD'[s to show up but not the whole cluster.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag85*
> 
> Looks nice.
> Just curious, what did you do to get just the gauge cluster area to show on the 4th monitor? I've gotten just the MFD'[s to show up but not the whole cluster.


Using Helios and Custom Monitor Config File to Export MFDs, and other displays.
Helios: http://gadrocsworkshop.com/helios/
Profile I'm Using (reset to 16:10): http://gadrocsworkshop.com/node/9

My issue now is Do I want to Add anothere GPU and XFire or Just buy an R9-290.

I can XFire my 7950 with a R9-280X, But the 3rd Screen Tearing bugs me, and it's apparent in the video below (Right screen).

I think the 280s have the ability to run 3 screens without tearing. I need to confirm that, like SAPPHIRE DUAL-X 100363BF4L Radeon R9 280X has 2x DVI and HDMI, but I dunno if I can run 3 screens from those and put the 4th on the DP.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> I think the 280s have the ability to run 3 screens without tearing. I need to confirm that, like SAPPHIRE DUAL-X 100363BF4L Radeon R9 280X has 2x DVI and HDMI, but I dunno if I can run 3 screens from those and put the 4th on the DP.


yes the [proper] 280Xs can run 3 direct displays without a displayport converter/monitor, but only the proper ones, rebadges don't have the needed clock splitter, generally the proper 280Xs only have one displayport output, exception may be the sapphire as it already only had one port so I'm not sure if its been updated or not.

290/X however has 3 clock gens and any will run 3 screens directly I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Machinebummer

Hello

I've just stumbled across this forum and signed up apologies if this is the wrong place for this question.

I have ongoing trouble getting all my 3 monitors to display 120hz and was wondering if anyone else has come across this problem.

I have 3x Samsung Syncmasters SA700(S23A700D) Going into 1x Sapphire 7950

1 going in DVI-D Dual Link and the other 2 using the Startech Minidisplay port adapters to get the 120hz.

The Mini-DPs always pickup 120hz fine but the DVI-D is now having constant trouble picking up 120hz and will only see 60hz, in single and eyefinity mode.

I'm pretty sure its because I've tried the new 14.1 beta drivers as it's been fine and running at 120hz Eyefinity for months up until I swapped drivers yesterday.

However after fiddling around for an hour after installing them I did manage to get all three working in 120hz just by a stroke of luck it would seem. I'd restarted and unplugged but this time it just decided to detect 120hz and I managed to then set all 3 to Eyefinity 120hz. I jumped in to a game of BF4 and all was great still 120hz..

I finished the game went to desktop and noticed my flash videos were then not playing so restarted and bam back to 60hz across all 3 monitors again.

Now from what I remember it seems to be an ongoing problem I had since getting these monitors but I hadn't changed drivers in a while and so was doing pretty fine.
However I can't remember what drivers I was using to get these monitors running at 120hz independently and in Eyefinity mode. And because I did a total driver uninstall it will only rollback to the 13.12 set which after trying for 10 mins gives me the same problem.

I was wondering if anyone else has come across this problem and/or if anyone knows of a driver version that fixed it?

Again sorry if this is not the correct place to post and sorry for my terrible grammar.

Thanks.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Machinebummer*
> 
> -snip-


yea sounds like a strange driver bug, try 13.4 or 13.1 even, but be sure your deleting the AMD/ATI folders under C and running a registry clean after you uninstall them, or you end up on the same drivers again, if you haven't deleted the folders your previous version is likely still in there too so you could leave it there and install it if you want, just be sure you delete the newer versions.

other thing might be monitor drivers but I don't think this would really be a case as the adapter drivers usually determine the settings themselves...


----------



## frag85

Machinebummer,

I don't have 120hz monitors but have run into a similar issue with 75hz. To get 75hz in eyefinity I've always had to use a tool like "Custom Resolution Utility by ToastyX" to put [email protected] for all 3 monitors I use in eyefinity because only 60hz is available in CCC and the Windows Screen Resolution menu.

If you have been playing BF4 @120hz prior to 14.1 without issues, I think 13.10 or 13.11 were the drivers that added official BF4 support. You only need 14.1 if you want to take advantage of Mantle which for that kind of frame rate and card you probably want to do if you want to get at least 120fps on something other than low.


----------



## bburnham37

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Machinebummer*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I've just stumbled across this forum and signed up apologies if this is the wrong place for this question.
> 
> I have ongoing trouble getting all my 3 monitors to display 120hz and was wondering if anyone else has come across this problem.
> 
> I have 3x Samsung Syncmasters SA700(S23A700D) Going into 1x Sapphire 7950
> 
> 1 going in DVI-D Dual Link and the other 2 using the Startech Minidisplay port adapters to get the 120hz.
> 
> The Mini-DPs always pickup 120hz fine but the DVI-D is now having constant trouble picking up 120hz and will only see 60hz, in single and eyefinity mode.
> 
> I'm pretty sure its because I've tried the new 14.1 beta drivers as it's been fine and running at 120hz Eyefinity for months up until I swapped drivers yesterday.
> 
> However after fiddling around for an hour after installing them I did manage to get all three working in 120hz just by a stroke of luck it would seem. I'd restarted and unplugged but this time it just decided to detect 120hz and I managed to then set all 3 to Eyefinity 120hz. I jumped in to a game of BF4 and all was great still 120hz..
> 
> I finished the game went to desktop and noticed my flash videos were then not playing so restarted and bam back to 60hz across all 3 monitors again.
> 
> Now from what I remember it seems to be an ongoing problem I had since getting these monitors but I hadn't changed drivers in a while and so was doing pretty fine.
> However I can't remember what drivers I was using to get these monitors running at 120hz independently and in Eyefinity mode. And because I did a total driver uninstall it will only rollback to the 13.12 set which after trying for 10 mins gives me the same problem.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else has come across this problem and/or if anyone knows of a driver version that fixed it?
> 
> Again sorry if this is not the correct place to post and sorry for my terrible grammar.
> 
> Thanks.






Machinebummer, I have actually experienced this issue very recently as well. Although the monitors that I use are not the same, they are 120hz displays. I also use one DVI-D DL connection and two miniDP to DL DVI adapters (mine are Bizlink).
With the 14.1 drivers installed, the DVI connected monitor would only allow a 60hz setting, while the miniDP connected displays allowed up to 120hz.
Interestingly, the DVI connected display did show a maximum refresh rate of 120hz in the display details section of CCC but even so, the only option available in the refresh rate dropdown menu (in the display properties section) was 60hz.
I did a *lot* of testing and troubleshooting (probably 10 hours or more?) which included monitor INF edits, Toasty's Custom Resolution Utility, changing monitors to different ports, etc. At the end of it all, I had the DVI connected monitor running at 120hz (using Toasty's CRU) but it was unstable and in many cases required "fixing" after reboots. Sometimes one monitor or another wouldn't come up or something and I'd have to reconnect the miniDP adapter or some other thing.
Not sure if it's the 14.1 driver but it seems the likely culprit.

Hope the info helps you.


----------



## wermad

Hey guys, still waiting on stupid usps to deliver my board and cpu (







). How's 14.1 treating you guys? Specifically folks w/ the previous gen cards?


----------



## Machinebummer

Hi guys thanks for the reply's.

I searched my comp and manged to find the last driver set I used that was rock solid for 120hz Eyefinity mode on my set up.
It was the 13.9 set so I did a full uninstall and after rolling back to them its now stable again.

I really wanted to try 'Mantle' in BF4 so I've downloaded the 'Toasty's Custom Resolution Utility' but from what I gather this still doesn't get it working 100%?

I definitely think it was the 14.1 beta drivers causing the conflict and its good to know I'm not the only one who's noticed this little frustrating bug with AMDs drivers.
I find it strange that the conflict only happens with the DVI-D Dual Link connected monitor though?

I've tried newer official drivers and and Im sure I've have had this problem with them so I think I'll just stick to these 13.9s until the next official mantle release and hope they got this fixed.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## neurotix

Took some recent pics of my setup.


Spoiler: Click


----------



## frag85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Machinebummer*
> 
> ...
> I really wanted to try 'Mantle' in BF4 so I've downloaded the 'Toasty's Custom Resolution Utility' but from what I gather this still doesn't get it working 100%?
> ...


Did you reboot after setting the resolution and refresh?


----------



## Petersson

Has anyone else encountered an inability to select more than 2 screens after installing 14.1?

I've been running 3 screens portrait mode 3240x1920 the past 6 months using various 13.xx drivers with no issues, but after installing the beta driver today, it can only manipulate 2 monitors at the same time.

I have tried wiping the disc and reinstalling everything with no luck.

I am using the following:

XFX HD7990 with 3 active mini dp adapters to 3 1920x1080 monitors, portrait mode.

My setup has been working fine until I updated the drivers today. CCC shows all 3 monitors, but I can only use two in any sort of eyefinity setup or desktop group.


----------



## ozlay

how well do 1600x1200 panels work for eyefinity?


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petersson*
> 
> Has anyone else encountered an inability to select more than 2 screens after installing 14.1?
> 
> I've been running 3 screens portrait mode 3240x1920 the past 6 months using various 13.xx drivers with no issues, but after installing the beta driver today, it can only manipulate 2 monitors at the same time.
> 
> I have tried wiping the disc and reinstalling everything with no luck.
> 
> I am using the following:
> 
> XFX HD7990 with 3 active mini dp adapters to 3 1920x1080 monitors, portrait mode.
> 
> My setup has been working fine until I updated the drivers today. CCC shows all 3 monitors, but I can only use two in any sort of eyefinity setup or desktop group.


You still have the same issue even after reformatting? Before enabling Eyefinity, does windows recognize all three screens? 14.1 has been screwy for a lot of ppl but some have had positive things only. Wish I could test this for you guys but I'm waiting for Lepa as they're dragging their feet in this psu rma (







).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> how well do 1600x1200 panels work for eyefinity?


Eyefinity is to join three or more similar monitors to create a large resolution. I've seen ppl use monitors with small resolutions w/ no issues. Keep in mind, they have to be similar. So if you try to join two 1080s w/ that 1600x1200, the 1080s will be bumped down to 1600x900. All three 1600x1200 monitors should be good


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Eyefinity is to join three or more similar monitors to create a large resolution. I've seen ppl use monitors with small resolutions w/ no issues. Keep in mind, they have to be similar. So if you try to join two 1080s w/ that 1600x1200, the 1080s will be bumped down to 1600x1200 too. All three 1600x1200 should be good


probably would end up with 1600*900 in that case, if they're all 1600*1200 though it should be fine, and I think said res only needs one digital link too anyway.
(DVI, DVI, HDMI on a 280X or 290/X)


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> probably would end up with *1600*900* in that case, if they're all 1600*1200 though it should be fine, and I think said res only needs one digital link too anyway.
> (DVI, DVI, HDMI on a 280X or 290/X)


.

You're correct sir. Trying to get through from a hangover


----------



## ozlay

would be 3 or 5 of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824002534

1200x1600 probably tilting them would add more desk space


----------



## wermad

Damn expensive! might as well get five korean 2560x1440 monitors and still have plenty left over for a great gpu setup. .


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Damn expensive! might as well get five korean 2560x1440 monitors and still have plenty left over for a great gpu setup. .


got 5 refurbished for $160 at a local FreeGeek so $25 each plus tax was a deal that couldnt be passed up


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> how well do 1600x1200 panels work for eyefinity?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> would be 3 or 5 of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824002534
> 
> 1200x1600 probably tilting them would add more desk space


1200x1600 work just as good as any other monitor resolutiob. Most people just chose to use widescreen monitors so there's less bezels. One thing to consider is they are VGA which you will need to use adapters in order for them to work, which gets expensive.
If you haven't purchased them yet, I'd move away from them as those are super expensive now and monitors with native display port connections are significantly better if you get a MST hub.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> got 5 refurbished for $160 at a local FreeGeek so $25 each plus tax was a deal that couldnt be passed up


Wow! run and don't look back!!!!!!!!!!

Go for it! What an amazing deal! I is jelli


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> would be 3 or 5 of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824002534
> 
> 1200x1600 probably tilting them would add more desk space


yea should be perfectly fine, you'll just need a couple/few DP converters, or an MST hub which has its own clock gens for DVI/HDMI.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> One thing to consider is they are RGB


all monitors use RGB...


----------



## Petersson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You still have the same issue even after reformatting? Before enabling Eyefinity, does windows recognize all three screens? 14.1 has been screwy for a lot of ppl but some have had positive things only. Wish I could test this for you guys but I'm waiting for Lepa as they're dragging their feet in this psu rma (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


The problem persisted through a complete reinstall.

It makes no sense what so ever.

Windows can detect all 3 screens, and CCC can as well. As I mentioned, one of them is disabled with no option to enable it without disabling one of the other screens.

I managed to find a workaround to enable Eyefinity again though, and that was to replace one adapter with a different adapter. That made the third screen available instantly and I could re-establish the 3 monitor Eyefinity.

However that made the screentearing from using different adapters return, which is almost worse than not having Eyefinity...

Just to detail it:

I had an XFX HD7990 running on 3 identical Samsung S27C750P screens at 3240x1920 Eyefinity, using 3 identical Sandberg HDMI to Mini DP active adapters for 6 months with no issues.

After installing 14.1 Eyefinity was instantly broken and I did a complete reformat/reinstall. After the reinstall the 3 monitors were detected by Windows and through 14.1 CCC, but only 2 monitors could be active at any time. At no point had I changed adapters.

After the 14.1 drivers didnt allow for 3 monitor Eyefinity I uninstalled 14.1 and installed the 13.12 WHQL drivers. That didnt change anything. I reinstalled the 14.1 drivers again and then tried physical changes.

I tried switching the screens between the various Mini DP ports on the GPU but that didnt help. Then I tried switching out adapters (all active) and once I switched to a different brand of adapter on one monitor (From Sandberg to Kingmason) I could manipulate 3 monitors as usual. Which makes absolutely no sense. The 3 identical Sandberg adapters that I have, have been used for 6 months solid in an Eyefinity setup. Then after 14.1 *poof* :/ And a return to screentearing :/

I dont know if buying 3 new identical mini DP adapters will sort the screentearing issue like it did previously, or kill the Eyefinity again :/ and AMD hasnt responded to the multiple threads on their Eyefinity support forum about this issue.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petersson*
> 
> The problem persisted through a complete reinstall.
> 
> It makes no sense what so ever.
> 
> Windows can detect all 3 screens, and CCC can as well. As I mentioned, one of them is disabled with no option to enable it without disabling one of the other screens.
> 
> I managed to find a workaround to enable Eyefinity again though, and that was to replace one adapter with a different adapter. That made the third screen available instantly and I could re-establish the 3 monitor Eyefinity.
> 
> However that made the screentearing from using different adapters return, which is almost worse than not having Eyefinity...


ok, what you had there was a passive adapter, which is why you could only get two to work, now you have an active adapter you can do eyefinity, the tearing however there is no cure for apart from using 3 displayport monitors or using an MST hub for all 3, supposedly they have their own link clock gens and can allow 3 DVI/HDMI outputs over the one displayport (no tearing of course).

drivers, best stick to 13.12 (or earlier if you have to), 14.1 is still very experimental and riddled with bugs, I for example cant even play minecraft on said drivers due to certain missing/broken openGL functions...


----------



## Petersson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> ok, what you had there was a passive adapter, which is why you could only get two to work, now you have an active adapter you can do eyefinity, the tearing however there is no cure for apart from using 3 displayport monitors or using an MST hub for all 3, supposedly they have their own link clock gens and can allow 3 DVI/HDMI outputs over the one displayport (no tearing of course).
> 
> drivers, best stick to 13.12 (or earlier if you have to), 14.1 is still very experimental and riddled with bugs, I for example cant even play minecraft on said drivers due to certain missing/broken openGL functions...


Think you misread me, I have been using those exact 3 adapters in a fully functional, non screentearing, 3 monitor eyefinity setup for 6 months prior to 14.1 using various driver iterations, mostly 13.x.

So I went from a functional Eyefinity to no Eyefinity using the exact same hardware.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petersson*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> ok, what you had there was a passive adapter, which is why you could only get two to work, now you have an active adapter you can do eyefinity, the tearing however there is no cure for apart from using 3 displayport monitors or using an MST hub for all 3, supposedly they have their own link clock gens and can allow 3 DVI/HDMI outputs over the one displayport (no tearing of course).
> 
> drivers, best stick to 13.12 (or earlier if you have to), 14.1 is still very experimental and riddled with bugs, I for example cant even play minecraft on said drivers due to certain missing/broken openGL functions...
> 
> 
> 
> Think you misread me, I have been using those exact 3 adapters in a fully functional, non screentearing, 3 monitor eyefinity setup for 6 months prior to 14.1 using various driver iterations, mostly 13.x.
> 
> So I went from a functional Eyefinity to no Eyefinity using the exact same hardware.
Click to expand...

Roll back your drivers then, the beta drivers left out features to rush out Mantle. Such as when I was playing Skyrim with 14.1 today I noticed frame pacing was gone on DX9 games and it was horrible, even though it was pegged at 120FPS it looked like horrendous FPS lag and game physics were glitching bad.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petersson*
> 
> Windows can detect all 3 screens, and CCC can as well. As I mentioned, one of them is disabled with no option to enable it without disabling one of the other screens.
> 
> replace one adapter with a different adapter. That made the third screen available instantly and I could re-establish the 3 monitor Eyefinity.
> 
> However that made the screentearing from using different adapters return, which is almost worse than not having Eyefinity...
> 
> I had an XFX HD7990 running on 3 identical Samsung S27C750P screens at 3240x1920 Eyefinity, using 3 identical Sandberg HDMI to Mini DP active adapters for 6 months with no issues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petersson*
> 
> Think you misread me, I have been using those exact 3 adapters in a fully functional, non screentearing, 3 monitor eyefinity setup for 6 months prior to 14.1 using various driver iterations, mostly 13.x.
> 
> So I went from a functional Eyefinity to no Eyefinity using the exact same hardware.


so, what change did you make to the adapters? so all 3 screens were fine until updating to 14.1 or what? I'm half confused as I'm hearing you had two problems...


----------



## wermad

I would try a new hdmi cable and adapter (hdmi to m-dp). Ive had issues where on monitor dropped out and it turned out to be a bad cable.

If your reformat did nothing to improve the issue, only thing i could think of is some hardware failure upon installing cat 14.1. Also, when you reinstall windows, make sure you format the drive on the windows installer guide. So you ensure you wiped the drive completely.

For now, if you want to, try driversweeper and install a previous version of cat. I know a lot of ppl don't like driversweeper but i still use it as a last resort option.

Waiting on my tax return to buy a couple of psu's as Lepa is taking forever to do something about my dead psu (







). Then I'll try the new cat 14.1 and see how it goes for me.


----------



## frag85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> how well do 1600x1200 panels work for eyefinity?


Its an awesome aspect ratio, close to 2 16:9's next to each other (12:3). I've been running 3x1280x1024 (15:4) for years and like it much more than 16:9 or 3x16:9 since I do a lot of productivity at my system.

I've been trying to get my hands on some 1600x1200's for a while now. I had a couple 16x12 CRT's a while back, and some LCDs popped up on craigslist for like $50-100 each a few times from startups going bust.


----------



## Petersson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> so, what change did you make to the adapters? so all 3 screens were fine until updating to 14.1 or what? I'm half confused as I'm hearing you had two problems...


Initially when I setup my Eyefinity I used 3 different adapters from 3 different manufacturers, Startech, Sandberg and Kingmason. All active Mini DP to HDMI adapters, but that created screentearing, so after reading this thread, I replaced them with 3 identical Mini DP to HDMI adapters from Sandberg. That worked out great, no screentearing, and all in all an excellent experience. Spent 6 months using that setup, no changes except driver updates as 13.x progressed through the beta stages. No issues with Eyefinity at all.

Then I installed 14.1 using the guide from AMD, i.e. uninstalling drivers, doing a cleanup and then installing the drivers.

Once it was installed, I could see all 3 displays in CCC and Windows detected them as well. But one of the displays were disabled in CCC with regards to extended desktop and Eyefinity. At this time no hardware changes had been made. Following that, I tried reinstalling the drivers, I tried reinstalling 13.12 WHQL drivers as well and nothing worked.

I then did a complete reinstall, complete with a reformat etc. and started up from scratch.

Running 14.1 on a fresh windows 7 machine, CCC would still not allow me to create an Eyefinity group with 3 displays. All 3 displays were visible, only two of them could be used as before.

I then uninstalled them, and installed 13.12 again, no changes and still no Eyefinity. I reinstalled 14.1.

Frustrated I tried checking cables etc, and switching between the 4 Mini DP ports on the GPU to see if I had a dead port etc. and all 3 displays kept being visible but not available, except in a dual screen Eyefinity/extended desktop.

Then I tried switching my adapters out with some of my old, and the second I switched to a different brand of active adapter on one display, I could create the Eyefinity group with 3 displays.

If looking at the adapters then I have the following adapters:

1: StarTech
2: Kingmason
3: Sandberg
4: SandbergNew (Basically the same as 3, bought 3 identical ones to remove screentearing)

Initially I had this setup plugged into my GPU:

1-2-3 (driver 13.x, 2 months, screentearing)

Then

4-4-4 (driver 13.x, 6 months, no screentearing)

Then

4-4-4 (driver 14.1, Eyefinity broken, only dual display)

Then

4-4-2 (Driver 14.1, Eyefinity back, screentearing)

And I dont get why it doesnt work now, when it has done so for 6 months before installing 14.1 using that hardware, except for an active adapter failure at the exact point in time, when I installed 14.1, which to me sounds odd.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petersson*
> 
> -snip-


ok yea, your previous setup was fine, but whats happened is you've lost your registry data that the most latest drivers cant restore for whatever reason...

make sure you flush the AMD folder under C:\, uninstall the drivers, run a registry clean (a few times to be sure you get everything), and install an older version like 13.6 (~6 months back), try to set up the eyefinity there, if it works then either leave the drivers like that or try to update them to 13.12 and see how it goes, don't touch 14.1 for now.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozlay*
> 
> would be 3 or 5 of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824002534
> 
> 1200x1600 probably tilting them would add more desk space


That would be quite nice setup. Putting the array of panels "around" you works ok as long as you keep them perpendicular to the desk. This is with 16:9 screens in portrait:

The DP to VGA active adapters are about $9 or so on eBay usually. So if you get a GFX card which can drive 5 screens you can get away without hub. say, for example the 7870 Eyefinity 6 card from Club3D (or two other manufacturers) or the Sapphire 7950 FleX (can drive 5 screens) or the 7970 MSI Lighting or Asus DCUII (these can drive 6 screens and have 4 displayports and 2x DVI).


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petersson*
> 
> Initially when I setup my Eyefinity I used 3 different adapters from 3 different manufacturers, Startech, Sandberg and Kingmason. All active Mini DP to HDMI adapters, but that created screentearing, so after reading this thread, I replaced them with 3 identical Mini DP to HDMI adapters from Sandberg. That worked out great, no screentearing, and all in all an excellent experience. Spent 6 months using that setup, no changes except driver updates as 13.x progressed through the beta stages. No issues with Eyefinity at all.
> 
> Then I installed 14.1 using the guide from AMD, i.e. uninstalling drivers, doing a cleanup and then installing the drivers.
> 
> Once it was installed, I could see all 3 displays in CCC and Windows detected them as well. But one of the displays were disabled in CCC with regards to extended desktop and Eyefinity. At this time no hardware changes had been made. Following that, I tried reinstalling the drivers, I tried reinstalling 13.12 WHQL drivers as well and nothing worked.
> 
> I then did a complete reinstall, complete with a reformat etc. and started up from scratch.
> 
> Running 14.1 on a fresh windows 7 machine, CCC would still not allow me to create an Eyefinity group with 3 displays. All 3 displays were visible, only two of them could be used as before.
> 
> I then uninstalled them, and installed 13.12 again, no changes and still no Eyefinity. I reinstalled 14.1.


That's alot of install, uninstalling, reformatting, re-installing for an obvious adapter problem.

Easier test would have been to swap out the adapters one by one with a known working adapter, to find the problem.

Even if it's a Passive adapter, if nothing is plugged into the DVI/HDMI Ports, then your GPU should have been able to use one of the 2 VPU Display Timings, and you woulda had screen tearing on the Screen that used it.


----------



## ozlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> That would be quite nice setup. Putting the array of panels "around" you works ok as long as you keep them perpendicular to the desk. This is with 16:9 screens in portrait:
> 
> The DP to VGA active adapters are about $9 or so on eBay usually. So if you get a GFX card which can drive 5 screens you can get away without hub. say, for example the 7870 Eyefinity 6 card from Club3D (or two other manufacturers) or the Sapphire 7950 FleX (can drive 5 screens) or the 7970 MSI Lighting or Asus DCUII (these can drive 6 screens and have 4 displayports and 2x DVI).


they came with active DVI-I adapters but have DVI-D cables so I should be fine i dont want to use vga when the monitors have both DVI-I and DVI-D so i will be using dvi-D for most of the setup


----------



## Maximus Thalos

Quote:


> Initially when I setup my Eyefinity I used 3 different adapters from 3 different manufacturers, Startech, Sandberg and Kingmason. All active Mini DP to HDMI adapters, but that created screentearing, so after reading this thread, I replaced them with 3 identical Mini DP to HDMI adapters from Sandberg. That worked out great, no screentearing, and all in all an excellent experience. Spent 6 months using that setup, no changes except driver updates as 13.x progressed through the beta stages. No issues with Eyefinity at all...............


My dear friend, the adapters are evil and shouldn't be trusted. I recommend getting ahold of a monitor with a display port.
http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=474&threadid=171716&enterthread=y
I've posted my logic here.


----------



## SkateZilla

i've been using them with no problems for years.


----------



## Maximus Thalos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> i've been using them with no problems for years.


I hope you continue to do so.


----------



## Paul17041993

I think if you ever needed more then one converter adapter, a suitable MST hub would likely be the better option...


----------



## Petersson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I think if you ever needed more then one converter adapter, a suitable MST hub would likely be the better option...


Agreed, but what if a card has 3+ displayports built in? Not a lot have that, I know







It would basically be the same as the hub. Or are there any other benefits from only using one output from the card?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I think if you ever needed more then one converter adapter, a suitable MST hub would likely be the better option...


Usually yes, although there are some cards for which I would still prefer to go with pile of converters if displays do not support DP. Reference cards ofc have only up to 2x DP usually but there are cards with 4 to 6 DP ports on them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petersson*
> 
> Agreed, but what if a card has 3+ displayports built in? Not a lot have that, I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would basically be the same as the hub. Or are there any other benefits from only using one output from the card?


These cards are kinda rare. I do not have any experience with MST hubs I must say but for all practical purposes the end result should be exactly the same regardless if you use MST hub or individual converters in display-ports as long as you are not running into bandwidth issues. Granted, if MST hub has some kind of internal synchronization ability it might be able to prevent screen tearing (which can happen when one is mixing display-ports with "legacy" outputs that need the clock gen) but I would not count on it.

Ideal situation is using all displayport outputs and all displayport displays ofc.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> I think if you ever needed more then one converter adapter, a suitable MST hub would likely be the better option...
> 
> 
> 
> Usually yes, although there are some cards for which I would still prefer to go with pile of converters if displays do not support DP. Reference cards ofc have only up to 2x DP usually but there are cards with 4 to 6 DP ports on them.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Petersson*
> 
> Agreed, but what if a card has 3+ displayports built in? Not a lot have that, I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would basically be the same as the hub. Or are there any other benefits from only using one output from the card?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These cards are kinda rare. I do not have any experience with MST hubs I must say but for all practical purposes the end result should be exactly the same regardless if you use MST hub or individual converters in display-ports as long as you are not running into bandwidth issues. Granted, if MST hub has some kind of internal synchronization ability it might be able to prevent screen tearing (which can happen when one is mixing display-ports with "legacy" outputs that need the clock gen) but I would not count on it.
> 
> Ideal situation is using all displayport outputs and all displayport displays ofc.
Click to expand...

I am using a MST hub and it does indeed fix screen tearing caused with mixed connection types (the main reason I went with MST hub). Also, with 3x 1080P monitors through MST hub is only using 72% of the available bandwidth of displayport. DP needs to be the new standard IMO, it beats everything else by long shot. Though, if you have 3x displayport outputs on you'r card then there's no real reason to use a MST hub.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> I am using a MST hub and it does indeed fix screen tearing caused with mixed connection types (the main reason I went with MST hub). Also, with 3x 1080P monitors through MST hub is only using 72% of the available bandwidth of displayport. DP needs to be the new standard IMO, it beats everything else by long shot. Though, if you have 3x displayport outputs on you'r card then there's no real reason to use a MST hub.


a lot of the newer screens support Daisy chaining too now (they have input / output Ports for DP)


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> DP needs to be the new standard IMO


DP technically is the standard nowadays, its been in AMD/ATI cards since the HD 3k, maby even earlier, one point some couple years back Samsung made a few series of displays, with and without 3D support, and they used _only_ HDMI and DP, problem then was all the nvidia users were bagging them out because they couldn't run 3D on them as it needed DP, because this was before HDMI 1.4 was available...

edit; bit of a version messup, technically HDMI 1.4b is whats needed for 3D 1080p @120Hz (60 per-eye) that these monitors used, which wasn't available at that time.


----------



## dartuil

Hello , someone here is gaming on his wall?
I mean mount monitors in the wall. It is strange?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> Hello , someone here is gaming on his wall?
> I mean mount monitors in the wall. It is strange?


Mounting the displays on the wall is one of the cheapest ways of getting good number of VESA mounts as VESA wall mounts are substantially cheaper than specific multi display capable VESA stands. A while ago I had my auxiliary dispays wall mounted. I should add that getting things wall mounted takes some care and planning to make sure things are properly aligned.



Getting things aligned with conventional stands is a lot easier.

When wall mounting keep in mind that the upper edge of display should be at your eye level when you are sitting with straight back. Using displays above your eye level is somewhat inconvenient - ok for occasional glance in there but you get tired fast if you have to make frequent use of these.

On another subject. As I was wondering about it myself recently - *you can actually indeed do two different Eyefinity groups on two different GFX cards on the same PC*.



The small ones are on 7870 forming 3x1 flipped portrait array while the 5x1 are on Sapphire 7950 FleX and are of regular portrait setup. Meaning that if you do two Eyefinity groups the alignment can be different for the groups (as one is portrait atm and another is flipped portrait). All displays in the same group still seem to be need in the same alignment though for Eyefinity. For anyone wondering the little ones are ipad 3 screens jury rigged together and driven directly from displayport outputs (as eDP is directly compatible with DP without any additional conversion needed other than getting the signal to the display somehow).


----------



## dartuil

Your tablets are in eyefinity too ?


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> Your tablets are in eyefinity too ?


These are not "tablets" strictly speaking although they might look like that. These are ipad 3 replacement screens sold in ebay as repair kits and then some controller boards (for backlight) for making DP cable to meet the ribbon cable in these and to drive the back-light LED's. All that jury rigged to MDF plate with some wood screws and ol-good two sided tape. So basically only the screen part of ipad without all the additional stuff like protection glass, touch stuff, etc.

BTW got the third screen also working at full power (it was so dim bcos of being at 50% backlight on previous pic).


The full thread about these jury rigged panels (people have used also some larger LDVS laptop screens, etc) can be found at: http://www.overclock.net/t/1389756/custom-screen-31-3600x1600-cost-250/0_50


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> These are not "tablets" strictly speaking although they might look like that. These are ipad 3 replacement screens sold in ebay as repair kits and then some controller boards (for backlight) for making DP cable to meet the ribbon cable in these and to drive the back-light LED's. All that jury rigged to MDF plate with some wood screws and ol-good two sided tape. So basically only the screen part of ipad without all the additional stuff like protection glass, touch stuff, etc.
> 
> BTW got the third screen also working at full power (it was so dim bcos of being at 50% backlight on previous pic).
> 
> 
> The full thread about these jury rigged panels (people have used also some larger LDVS laptop screens, etc) can be found at: http://www.overclock.net/t/1389756/custom-screen-31-3600x1600-cost-250/0_50


This looks amazing


----------



## inedenimadam

Man I wanted to join this club this week, but I was waiting til they were all debezeled and mounted before taking pictures. AOC has put a damper on all that. Who knew that three monitors with the same sku, purchased at the same time, from the same store would be built different? And now they are debezeled, and have minor scuff marks on the frame from the ruler I used, so I am pretty sure I have voided any warranty. I guess this is what I get for only spending 150 on each monitor.

Looks like I will be making a custom wood mount with channels for the monitors to rest in.

Oh, and the AOC bezel-less monitors are a lie. Even debezeled I have 6mm of black on each side of each monitor.

I will be back in a few days when all of this crap is straightened out.


----------



## john1016

6mm is a pretty damn small bezel IMO. My Dell's have more like a 18mm bezel and the first one I bought was almost as much as all 3 of your screens, lol. It should look pretty nice when you get the stand put together.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> 6mm is a pretty damn small bezel IMO. My Dell's have more like a 18mm bezel and the first one I bought was almost as much as all 3 of your screens, lol. It should look pretty nice when you get the stand put together.


I am actually satisfied with the monitors, they look great, and your right, 6mm is pretty dang small. It is just not what I originally thought I was purchasing. I thought when crammed together I was going to have like 2-3mm combined bezels.
Here is what the online pictures shows:



Here is what I get:


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am actually satisfied with the monitors, they look great, and your right, 6mm is pretty dang small. It is just not what I originally thought I was purchasing. I thought when crammed together I was going to have like 2-3mm combined bezels.
> Here is what the online pictures shows:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I get:


yea its all fake marketing stuff, mind you, in AU could possibly take legal action for that picture...


----------



## inedenimadam

I am having a problem with my display, and I figured I would ask here, since we all run eyefinity.

My monitors dont recieve signal every once in a while when I boot. I have to unplug the monitors and plug them back in to get them to get a signal. Could this be related to my active adapter? If so, is there a solution? Have I missed a setting somewhere or another?

7970 xfire, 5868x1080, non dp monitors, one active adapter, Win8.1, 14.2 beta.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am having a problem with my display, and I figured I would ask here, since we all run eyefinity.
> 
> My monitors dont recieve signal every once in a while when I boot. I have to unplug the monitors and plug them back in to get them to get a signal. Could this be related to my active adapter? If so, is there a solution? Have I missed a setting somewhere or another?
> 
> 7970 xfire, 5868x1080, non dp monitors, one active adapter, Win8.1, 14.2 beta.


is this during BIOS too or just under windows booting?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I am having a problem with my display, and I figured I would ask here, since we all run eyefinity.
> 
> My monitors dont recieve signal every once in a while when I boot. I have to unplug the monitors and plug them back in to get them to get a signal. Could this be related to my active adapter? If so, is there a solution? Have I missed a setting somewhere or another?
> 
> 7970 xfire, 5868x1080, non dp monitors, one active adapter, Win8.1, 14.2 beta.
> 
> 
> 
> is this during BIOS too or just under windows booting?
Click to expand...

windows boot. If everything works like it should, I see my desktop in a few seconds, but I just get black instead until I start unplugging and replugging monitor cables.

I cannot reboot at all without eyefinity getting disabled.

Solved it: I used CRU to overclock my monitors to 75 hz, which I am guessing is beyond the capabilities of the active adapter I am using. It says it is only rated for 1920x1080 at 60hz, but it works (barely) at 75 hz, but it wont boot at all at 75. Cleared all of my profiles in CRU and when it auto detected my monitors on the next boot, i logged in with eyefinity enabled.

Does anybody know if MST hubs suffer from the same 60hz limit? It would be great to kill two birds with one stone and get no tearing at 75.


----------



## wermad

Almost there (back to 5x1 Eyefinity), just getting my cpu up to speed.

Anyone tried TitanFall in Eyefinity?


----------



## Elmy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKQtZd8KkyM&feature=youtu.be

quote name="wermad" url="/t/591413/official-ati-amd-eyefinity-club/3290#post_21939924"]Almost there (back to 5x1 Eyefinity), just getting my cpu up to speed.

Anyone tried TitanFall in Eyefinity?[/quote]


----------



## process

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKQtZd8KkyM&feature=youtu.be
> 
> quote name="wermad" url="/t/591413/official-ati-amd-eyefinity-club/3290#post_21939924"]Almost there (back to 5x1 Eyefinity), just getting my cpu up to speed.
> 
> Anyone tried TitanFall in Eyefinity?


[/quote]

Played the beta at 5760x1080


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKQtZd8KkyM&feature=youtu.be
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Almost there (back to 5x1 Eyefinity), just getting my cpu up to speed.
> 
> Anyone tried TitanFall in Eyefinity?
Click to expand...

Awesome! Thanks for the link to the vid


----------



## wermad

Got a little Metro LL done last night after putting back my 5x1. Loving it! Downloading some newer games to play this weekend


----------



## Buehlar

Absolutely beautiful wermad









After reading reviews I almost got the STH10 myself about the same time I saw you were unboxing yours while researching LOL...ridiculous rad space!
I just couldn't pull the trigger without selling one of my kidneys.

That's one sick rig.









Whats your avg FPS while playing LL?


----------



## jason793

Finally got 6 screen eyefinity working on my dekstop. Not at 1440p, but even at 1080p it was still awesome!
Was worried that the massive bezel in the middle of my screen would bother me, but I didn't seem to notice it that much after I got playing.




Spoiler: Few More Images









Ended up having to use a Custom Monitor Resolution Utility to remove all of the resolutions above 1080p and 75Hz with it. This caused catalyst control center to allow me to run all 6 monitors at once without complaining that my display port didn't have enough bandwidth. Previously it calculated the bandwidth using 1440p and 75Hz, so it didn't think another monitor with those properties could be run.

Also discovered that I can overclock my displays. Set one to 1440p and 75Hz for a bit. It seemed to run fine. I will have to look into this more another time.


----------



## jason793

Got it. Just had to drop down to 55Hz. Might still be able to get a bit closer to 60Hz, but that will need to wait for another day.




Spoiler: Warning: Hardcore Eyefinity Gaming Screenshots


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Finally got 6 screen eyefinity working on my dekstop. Not at 1440p, but even at 1080p it was still awesome!
> Was worried that the massive bezel in the middle of my screen would bother me, but I didn't seem to notice it that much after I got playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Few More Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up having to use a Custom Monitor Resolution Utility to remove all of the resolutions above 1080p and 75Hz with it. This caused catalyst control center to allow me to run all 6 monitors at once without complaining that my display port didn't have enough bandwidth. Previously it calculated the bandwidth using 1440p and 75Hz, so it didn't think another monitor with those properties could be run.
> 
> Also discovered that I can overclock my displays. Set one to 1440p and 75Hz for a bit. It seemed to run fine. I will have to look into this more another time.


Running [email protected] at the moment.

Shame that the Displayport to DVI adapter has a max pixelclock of 330mhz so can't go over 75mhz... I am happy so no worries


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Got it. Just had to drop down to 55Hz. Might still be able to get a bit closer to 60Hz, but that will need to wait for another day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Hardcore Eyefinity Gaming Screenshots


thats awesome, so how did you get this all working? 2 displayports out and the 55Hz is low enough that you can run 3 1440p screens off each port?


----------



## Carniflex

I seem to have somewhat odd problem in my hands. I can not do 3 screen eyefinity for some reason but can do 2 screen one. What puzzles me is that I have been able to do the 3 screen eyefinity in another location in addition to 5 screen eyefinity (on different gfx card on the same PC) previously.

So I was able to pull off this previously:



However, now that I am at work with the smaller screens best I seem to be able to pull off is a 2 screen one. It does not matter which two out of the three I pick, all combinations work, but as soon as I try to pull off three "something" goes wrong.



So what happens exactly is following: I open CCC, go into setting up eyefinity tab, pick to start creating eyefinity and pick one of the three small screens to start making it. The one I pick remains functional, other two go blank. By default I'm sitting on 3x1 portrait orientation which is the one I want, however, when I push "continue" to does quiet beep and nothing happens. If I open up on the side the windows screen resolution stuff and extend desktop to the 2 displays that have gone blank I can continue with the 3 screen eyefinity setup, however, the eyefinity group will not be formed and I'm back at having 3 displays with desktop extended across these. If I pick only two screen eyefinity then I can continiue, one of the displays gets enabled by CCC and I will have the 2 screen eyefinity. After that I can extend desktop again to the third small screen ending up with the situation shown in the screenshot.

Hardware wise I have 3 GFX cards, a 6770 Eyefinity 5 without any displays attached to it, a 7870 Eyefinity 6 with the small screens behind it through displayport, a Sapphire 7950 Flex running the four 1080p screens, two in DVI and two in DP. In the first situation the 5 screen eyefinity was driven by the 7950 and the 3 screen eyefinity with the smaller screens by the 7870.

Any ideas?


----------



## Gereti

How about mine, first touch of "eyefinity"

used cards: radeon 3450+3850
17" samsung+21.5" benQ+15" acer

link:
http://cloud-3.steampowered.com/ugc/648749446948971765/9FDFC8941281E65F8A8483C6AA72E3EA629349CF/

it wasn't on fullscreen, just stretched window


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> thats awesome, so how did you get this all working? 2 displayports out and the 55Hz is low enough that you can run 3 1440p screens off each port?


Using 2 display ports, each with an mst hub splitting into 3. I had to change the profiles that my computer "thought" my monitor supported. Using the program in the image below, I removed all listed profiles and added a new one (1440p @ 55Hz). Using this profile I was able to run all 6 displays (computer wouldn't allow me to do this previously using only 2 display ports) then enable eyefinity.

It seems the the problem is that CCC calculates required display bandwidth based on the maximum resolution your display support and then the maximum refresh rate. By default my displays support 1440p @ 60Hz and some resolution below 720p @ 75Hz. This resulted in CCC previously thinking my displays took about 35% of the available display port bandwidth each, no matter what resolution and refresh rate they were running at.

Note that CCC still seems to report the refresh rate wrong in that picture. It does however show 55Hz in the display configuration page and my monitors are reporting 55Hz.



Edit: Up to 58Hz now. Seems like this is the max.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Absolutely beautiful wermad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After reading reviews I almost got the STH10 myself about the same time I saw you were unboxing yours while researching LOL...ridiculous rad space!
> I just couldn't pull the trigger without selling one of my kidneys.
> 
> That's one sick rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your avg FPS while playing LL?


If I keep the settings in medium, I get ~90-120fps. I bump up the settings to high it goes down about half. Only game I've been having issues with w/ Portal 2. I had no problems with it in three monitors but five it drops the frames extremely low. I found the solution, just alt-tab out and then back in. Weird but it works. Maxed out, i get ~200fps in 6000x1920







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Finally got 6 screen eyefinity working on my dekstop. Not at 1440p, but even at 1080p it was still awesome!
> Was worried that the massive bezel in the middle of my screen would bother me, but I didn't seem to notice it that much after I got playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Few More Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ended up having to use a Custom Monitor Resolution Utility to remove all of the resolutions above 1080p and 75Hz with it. This caused catalyst control center to allow me to run all 6 monitors at once without complaining that my display port didn't have enough bandwidth. Previously it calculated the bandwidth using 1440p and 75Hz, so it didn't think another monitor with those properties could be run.
> 
> Also discovered that I can overclock my displays. Set one to 1440p and 75Hz for a bit. It seemed to run fine. I will have to look into this more another time.


Hey, hey! You got it working after all! Sucks you can't get them all at 2560x1440. You still running that sole 7950 for all six? Man, that poor card has its work cut out indeed







.


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Hey, hey! You got it working after all! Sucks you can't get them all at 2560x1440. You still running that sole 7950 for all six? Man, that poor card has its work cut out indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nope. They are all running at 2560 x 1440 now. Just had to reduce the refresh rate to 58Hz so I have enough bandwidth to get them all going.
The 7950 is having a hard time keeping up... was averaging 18fps in Titanfall (on low) last night. May have to drop the resolution till I can find some new cards.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Nope. They are all running at 2560 x 1440 now. Just had to reduce the refresh rate to 58Hz so I have enough bandwidth to get them all going.
> The 7950 is having a hard time keeping up... was averaging 18fps in Titanfall (on low) last night. May have to drop the resolution till I can find some new cards.


Seems like three 290/290x is the sweet spot


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Seems like three 290/290x is the sweet spot


A couple of 290x would be awesome. Unfortunately my montior only supports displayport and dvi, so I would need another port instead of the hdmi on the current 290x cards.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Seems like three 290/290x is the sweet spot


I'm thinking that too, the 290/X has two dual-link DVIs and the HDMI supports 4K, HOWEVER it only has one displayport output, so I don't think it could work unless they ran at only 30Hz...


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> A couple of 290x would be awesome. Unfortunately my montior only supports displayport and dvi, so I would need another port instead of the hdmi on the current 290x cards.


Same problem as with last gen - the top end cards had ******ed output config in reference configuration already back then. I know because I was doing my best looking for a 79xx card with 5+ DP. Best I could find was a 7870 eyefinity 6 card. This generation is even more ******ed in this regard with only one DP.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I got bored and this happened.

Terrible photo, terrible setup, but why the hell not?

I had gotten external monitors to set my laptop up in a homebase station and use external monitors for OGSSAA, but my IPS purchase turned out to be a freakin dud for OCing and OGSSAA monitor functions, so I decided "I got an active adaptor, AMD GPU, and 3 displays...why the hell not?"

Now I'm running 3840x720 eyefinity in a semi staggered set up to deal with the fact that my middle screen is smaller by 2.2 inches and sits closer. A bit of perspective trickery in play. looks nice when playing.
Yes the screen brightness is blurring my desktop on purpose.


I'll put up more pictures later on when I can actually get nice photos and make a safe for work eyefinity wallpaper.

Specs:
i7 3740QM @ 4ghz OC
HD 7970M @ 920mhz OC
12GB DDR3 Dual Channel @ 1926mhz OC
Alienware HM77 M17X motherboard(Alienware M17X R4 platform)

Monitors all set to 1280x720
Active MiniDP: Dell P2014H IPS monitor 1600x900
VGA: ASUS VS207 T
Native: Alienware 17.3 72% NTSC 1920x1080


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*


and that's why the MSI GX60 was made.
(APU + HD8970M)

(or the GX70 which has the 8990M I think... or it might be 290X now...)


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> and that's why the MSI GX60 was made.
> (APU + HD8970M)
> 
> (or the GX70 which has the 8990M I think... or it might be 290X now...)


Except those have single cooling fans









the mobile flagship cards are
7970M
8970M
R M290X

at the time i purchased the only systems with AMD GPUs were the alienware, SAGER, ORIGINPC, and the MSI GT60 with an A10 and 7970M. MSI had a terrible CPU, SAGER are garbage quality, had a friend get one and them return it 3weeks later and tell me "definately do not get that one," the origins were more expensive and the the alienware was the only one that had everything I wanted and then some. Plus MSI uses anti tamper lables.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Same problem as with last gen - the top end cards had ******ed output config in reference configuration already back then. I know because I was doing my best looking for a 79xx card with 5+ DP. Best I could find was a 7870 eyefinity 6 card. This generation is even more ******ed in this regard with only one DP.


Seems like Amd has shunned the Eyefinity crowd this time and concentrated on 4k. Shame really, I just discovered how great displayport is and the new gen pretty has downplayed it.

Look for the DC2T/Matrix Lightning 7970 or its 280X clone. I was lucky to pick up my four Lightnings before the crypto mining craze drove up prices.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Seems like Amd has shunned the Eyefinity crowd this time and concentrated on 4k. Shame really, I just discovered how great displayport is and the new gen pretty has downplayed it.
> 
> Look for the DC2T/Matrix Lightning 7970 or its 280X clone. I was lucky to pick up my four Lightnings before the crypto mining craze drove up prices.


Last gen at least Lightnings had 4x DP. This gen, for some bizarre reason they have moved away from that tradition. Same with Asus DCUII that had 4x DP in previous gens and has only one this gen. This is puzzling for me and I suspect sinister interference from AMD side in this regard to make sure that if somebody needs more than 1x DP with high end card they have no other option but to go with FirePro which is approx 10x more expensive than it's consumer counterpart (and should havey 2x the memory and 6x DP unless they have changed that as well this gen). Hell, even the Sapphire ToxiC with 8 GB of vRAM has only 1 DP but then again Sapphire has never been very generous with DP outputs bcos in the past they have pushed their FleX technology as a substitute.

Another possibility (probably a bit less sinister) is that AMD decision to support up to three displays in their consumer cards without active DP adapter messes up the second DP in reference design. I personally would have just gone for full display-ports on the highest end card and throw in couple adapters into the box for people who have some legacy display.


----------



## inedenimadam

Has anybody else ever noticed that the CCC color settings only get applied to the monitor on the active adapter?


----------



## wermad

I typically adjust color through the monitor.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I typically adjust color through the monitor.


I do too, but whichever monitor I have hooked to the active adapter has a slight color variation that I cant seem to filter out through the monitor, so I looked to CCC, but still no dice.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Last gen at least Lightnings had 4x DP. This gen, for some bizarre reason they have moved away from that tradition. Same with Asus DCUII that had 4x DP in previous gens and has only one this gen.


because having an internal DP hub to split it simply isn't worth it when the end user can just get whatever hubs or daisy displays they want...

you can still run all 6 displays out the one DP if you wanted, provided it doesn't eat more then the 17.28Gbps of DP1.2, could be even possible that the port supports the upcoming DP1.3 that goes to ~32Gbps just from a BIOS update...

FYI 4K, 30bpp, 60Hz, CVT-R blanking uses only 16Gbps.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Last gen at least Lightnings had 4x DP. This gen, for some bizarre reason they have moved away from that tradition. Same with Asus DCUII that had 4x DP in previous gens and has only one this gen.
> 
> 
> 
> because having an internal DP hub to split it simply isn't worth it when the end user can just get whatever hubs or daisy displays they want...
> 
> you can still run all 6 displays out the one DP if you wanted, provided it doesn't eat more then the 17.28Gbps of DP1.2, could be even possible that the port supports the upcoming DP1.3 that goes to ~32Gbps just from a BIOS update...
> 
> FYI 4K, 30bpp, 60Hz, CVT-R blanking uses only 16Gbps.
Click to expand...

is that what the 7970 DC2 with 4 DP is? a built in MST hub? could I do eyefinity on it without active adapters to non-DP monitors? My second card is a DC2, I just never bothered because eyefinity was already working on the TF3


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> is that what the 7970 DC2 with 4 DP is? a built in MST hub? could I do eyefinity on it without active adapters to non-DP monitors? My second card is a DC2, I just never bothered because eyefinity was already working on the TF3


pretty sure they don't have the DVI clock gens, too costly and takes too much space I guess...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> pretty sure they don't have the DVI clock gens, too costly and takes too much space I guess...


thanks for the reply, I was afraid of that. I also just emailed ASUS to get an official sort of answer. I think it might be time to just bite the bullet and get a hub


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> is that what the 7970 DC2 with 4 DP is? a built in MST hub? could I do eyefinity on it without active adapters to non-DP monitors? My second card is a DC2, I just never bothered because eyefinity was already working on the TF3


No. AMd cards have 6 display streams and two built in clock generators which are needed for the "legacy" standards (DVI, VGA and their derivatives like HDMI) so on 7xxx series and below you still need active adabpter for 3+ dispalys in most cards (other than Sapphire FleX which has built in active adapter si this can do 3 without DP). Whi is mixing Legacy and DP a problem - it is because of screen tearing which can but does not need to happen in the presence of mixed outputs. That is the main reason to desire a all-dispalyports card even if you are not bandwidth limited (say, running 5x 1080p eyefinity).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> because having an internal DP hub to split it simply isn't worth it when the end user can just get whatever hubs or daisy displays they want...
> 
> you can still run all 6 displays out the one DP if you wanted, provided it doesn't eat more then the 17.28Gbps of DP1.2, could be even possible that the port supports the upcoming DP1.3 that goes to ~32Gbps just from a BIOS update...
> 
> FYI 4K, 30bpp, 60Hz, CVT-R blanking uses only 16Gbps.


But bandwidth IS an issue in here. None of the current gen top end cards can do even 3x 4K eyefinity at 60 Hz not to mention anything above. And if you can afford quad DCUII or Lighting having 3x or more 4K displays is not all that huge stretch all the sudden anymore. They are already approx 700 per displays and I would expect the prices drop even further by the end of the year. And with this in my opinion ******ed output port configuration all you can do is one puny 4K display on a card that could, in theory, be capable of driving more. Especially in non-gaming scenarios I can see situations where I would like to drive 3 or more 4K screens but do not need the additional features of the FirePro. So atm best one can do in that regard is getting a 7870 eyefinity 6 card, which while nice card has only 2 GB ov vRAM which does not quite cut it at 3x 4K displays, minimum I would like for 3x 4K would be 3 GB (extrapolating from my past experience of running resolutions above 4K with various amount of vRAM).

Edit: as far as BIOS update goes most manufacturers, as far as I'm aware void your warranty if you flash your cards BIOS. For some reason they really really do not want their "average consumer" messing with the BIOS on the card. Also I am not all that sure that full step up to DP 1.3 can be achieved without hardware changes but not entirely sure about that. It's just that this setp up is pretty huge. Granted something like that has happened in the past where one could "upgrade" their 5770 which had only HDMI 1.3 into supporting HDMI 1.4a by flashing it with 6770 BIOS.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> No. AMd cards have 6 display streams and two built in clock generators which are needed for the "legacy" standards (DVI, VGA and their derivatives like HDMI) so on 7xxx series and below you still need active adabpter for 3+ dispalys in most cards (other than Sapphire FleX which has built in active adapter si this can do 3 without DP). Whi is mixing Legacy and DP a problem - it is because of screen tearing which can but does not need to happen in the presence of mixed outputs. That is the main reason to desire a all-dispalyports card even if you are not bandwidth limited (say, running 5x 1080p eyefinity).
> But bandwidth IS an issue in here. None of the current gen top end cards can do even 3x 4K eyefinity at 60 Hz not to mention anything above. And if you can afford quad DCUII or Lighting having 3x or more 4K displays is not all that huge stretch all the sudden anymore. They are already approx 700 per displays and I would expect the prices drop even further by the end of the year. And with this in my opinion ******ed output port configuration all you can do is one puny 4K display on a card that could, in theory, be capable of driving more. Especially in non-gaming scenarios I can see situations where I would like to drive 3 or more 4K screens but do not need the additional features of the FirePro. So atm best one can do in that regard is getting a 7870 eyefinity 6 card, which while nice card has only 2 GB ov vRAM which does not quite cut it at 3x 4K displays, minimum I would like for 3x 4K would be 3 GB (extrapolating from my past experience of running resolutions above 4K with various amount of vRAM).


yes the controller has 6 streams, that's how you can run up to 6 off one card whereas older cards and nvidia only can do 3-4, same applies to the APUs and intel chips as they only have 2-4, depending on the arch. you still need to split out the DP signal however, AMD even specifies this in a sense; "Up to 6 displays supported *with DisplayPort 1.2 Multi-Stream Transport*"

could be possible that they have a sneaky trick in the 290/Xs that the two DP signals are actually in the same port, and could be unlocked via BIOS, HOWEVER, this isn't confirmed at all, just a theory, we would have to wait for DP1.3 spec to be official first. (some time this quarter)

3x4K definitely isn't possible on these cards however, 2x4K would even be questionable, you're simply overburdening your memory, PCIe and controllers something awful...
(3*4K, 128bit float RGBA buffer already takes ~398MB, a lot of engines use as much as 4-8 of these, not even 8GB memory is really enough...)


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> yes the controller has 6 streams, that's how you can run up to 6 off one card whereas older cards and nvidia only can do 3-4, same applies to the APUs and intel chips as they only have 2-4, depending on the arch. you still need to split out the DP signal however, AMD even specifies this in a sense; "Up to 6 displays supported *with DisplayPort 1.2 Multi-Stream Transport*"
> 
> could be possible that they have a sneaky trick in the 290/Xs that the two DP signals are actually in the same port, and could be unlocked via BIOS, HOWEVER, this isn't confirmed at all, just a theory, we would have to wait for DP1.3 spec to be official first. (some time this quarter)
> 
> 3x4K definitely isn't possible on these cards however, 2x4K would even be questionable, you're simply overburdening your memory, PCIe and controllers something awful...
> (3*4K, 128bit float RGBA buffer already takes ~398MB, a lot of engines use as much as 4-8 of these, not even 8GB memory is really enough...)


In the past AMD (or more precisely I should say third parties using non-reference design) have had no problems putting 5 to 6 of their display streams exposed as actual physical display-ports per card. Both DP 1.1a (I have XFX 6770 eyefinity 5 version with 5x mini DP) and DP 1.2 (I have Club3D 7870 Eyefinity 6 version with 6x mini DP). Up to 6 displays per single DP is not very helpful as one would be limited to either ~30 Hz at 1080p or ~60 Hz at 720p if wanting to do 6 of them through a single DP 1.2a.

The reason why I find it highly unlikely that only BIOS update would cut it for going from 1.2 to 1.3 is that it almost doubles the bandwidth by doing stuff with the actual signal. When HDMI 1.3 could be "upgraded" to HDMI 1.4a with just a BIOS flash the bandwidth remained the same, what HDMI 1.4a added was bunch of additional display formats support, most of which were optional parts of the standard. As the DP port pins have been clearly defined (all 20 of them) you can't just "sneak in" extra 4 links into the port somehow that could somehow automagically unlock with just a BIOS update. So that leaves doing "something" with the signal itself for that additional bandwidth - and then the question is that can the existing hardware take it - the DP standard already is pretty efficient and doubling the bandwidth would probably take some pretty clever tricks.

What I think _might_ have happened behind the scenes so that we have even more limited number of ports at our disposal is something on the lines of that AMD thought "gee would it not be cool to support 3 displays without active adapter" and then some marketing person who sees that atm most people use only up to 1080p screens says "yeah, thats what we want" and they do it in a sloppy way by just putting one of the 6 datastreams into an onboard active DP adapter using up one of the "spare" streams which gets rerouted to some port if there is something plugged in and otherwise just goes to waste. Dunno if its even remotely true, but lets just say that I though that having only 2 DP ports on the previous gen cards were already pretty ******ed. They got out the MST hubs at last only last year while they were supposed to be coming already in 2010.

Edit: about vRAM usage - 1 GB per 4K is kinda minimum usable. That is not some fancy theory, that is actual experience in using such amount of vRAM at that resolution. It is not comfortable certainly, but it's entry level usable. 2 GB per 4K is already pretty decent, you will run out of vRAM occasionally but it's no longer all that common occurrence. So I would say that while the current top end cards with 4 GB would not be in the position to not having to care about video memory if running 3x 4K they would be able to do so in even modern games by doing some compromises in image settings and being conservative with effects that are memory intensive. Almost certainly using preset "ultra" in for example BF4 would be impossible, however, running AA off and mix of medium/low settings should offer 60+ fps with 3 or 4 cards. I would guess that CallsignVega or someone else with enough money to spend on displays will figure it out sooner or later and will tell us how this will work in reality. As soon as they find a card that can actually drive 3+ of 4K screens.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> As soon as they find a card that can actually drive 3+ of 4K screens.


best bet is probably a firepro, even then, 24.9MP is a lot to process 60 times a second...


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> I seem to have somewhat odd problem in my hands. I can not do 3 screen eyefinity for some reason but can do 2 screen one. What puzzles me is that I have been able to do the 3 screen eyefinity in another location in addition to 5 screen eyefinity (on different gfx card on the same PC) previously.
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So I was able to pull off this previously:
> 
> 
> 
> However, now that I am at work with the smaller screens best I seem to be able to pull off is a 2 screen one. It does not matter which two out of the three I pick, all combinations work, but as soon as I try to pull off three "something" goes wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what happens exactly is following: I open CCC, go into setting up eyefinity tab, pick to start creating eyefinity and pick one of the three small screens to start making it. The one I pick remains functional, other two go blank. By default I'm sitting on 3x1 portrait orientation which is the one I want, however, when I push "continue" to does quiet beep and nothing happens. If I open up on the side the windows screen resolution stuff and extend desktop to the 2 displays that have gone blank I can continue with the 3 screen eyefinity setup, however, the eyefinity group will not be formed and I'm back at having 3 displays with desktop extended across these. If I pick only two screen eyefinity then I can continiue, one of the displays gets enabled by CCC and I will have the 2 screen eyefinity. After that I can extend desktop again to the third small screen ending up with the situation shown in the screenshot.
> 
> Hardware wise I have 3 GFX cards, a 6770 Eyefinity 5 without any displays attached to it, a 7870 Eyefinity 6 with the small screens behind it through displayport, a Sapphire 7950 Flex running the four 1080p screens, two in DVI and two in DP. In the first situation the 5 screen eyefinity was driven by the 7950 and the 3 screen eyefinity with the smaller screens by the 7870.
> 
> Any ideas?


Any ideas in regards of this? I have checked that I can indeed still do two eyefinity groups but that does not solve my issue. The small screens are still limited to only 2 screen eyefinity. The smaller eyefinity group is 2x 1080p screens out of 4 on the 7950 and all the 2048x1536 screens are plugged into 7870.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> best bet is probably a firepro, even then, 24.9MP is a lot to process 60 times a second...


aha
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/03/26/amd_teases_workstation_pros_with_16gb_firepro_w9100_graphics_card/
supports up to 6* 4K per card apparently...


----------



## wermad

^^^Amd's site said 5x1 and 3x2 were only allowd on 1080/1200 monitors. Yet someone was able to do it on 2560x1440. So, it begs the question if the limitations are purely driver/software controlled. Though, current hardware will bend to its knees and beg for mercy at at that insane resolution.

Fired up Bioshock Infinite and loving it







:


----------



## Paul17041993

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> ^^^Amd's site said 5x1 and 3x2 were only allowd on 1080/1200 monitors. Yet someone was able to do it on 2560x1440. So, it begs the question if the limitations are purely driver/software controlled. Though, current hardware will bend to its knees and beg for mercy at at that insane resolution.


generally its limited to the core outputs, eg;
- 79x0 and 280/X only have 1 DL-DVI ([email protected]) 1 SL-DVI/HDMI ([email protected]) and 2x DP (4K max each, @30 I'm pretty sure)
- 290/X you get 2x DL-DVI ([email protected]), 1 HDMI ([email protected]?) and one DP ([email protected]?)

the firepro W9100 possibly uses a slightly different core to obtain 6*4K (likely @30Hz), or for whatever reason Hawaii has 4-5 DP outputs unlinked on the 290/X (waste of space?), said firepro also uses 16GB memory so it could possibly have a [very] slightly different memory controller too, though it still uses 512bit memory.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> generally its limited to the core outputs, eg;
> - 79x0 and 280/X only have 1 DL-DVI ([email protected]) 1 SL-DVI/HDMI ([email protected]) and 2x DP (4K max each, @30 I'm pretty sure)
> - 290/X you get 2x DL-DVI ([email protected]), 1 HDMI ([email protected]?) and one DP ([email protected]?)
> 
> the firepro W9100 possibly uses a slightly different core to obtain 6*4K (likely @30Hz), or for whatever reason Hawaii has 4-5 DP outputs unlinked on the 290/X (waste of space?), said firepro also uses 16GB memory so it could possibly have a [very] slightly different memory controller too, though it still uses 512bit memory.


They indeed say it in my opinion because their reference design outputs support at best 1200p for 5+ screens because of bandwidth limitations on their output connectors. The strongest consumer level card with suitable connectors for 6x 4K @ 60 Hz is 7870 eyefinity 6 editions which have 6x mini DP 1.2 - while the card can do it in theory it would be barely adequate probably for 2D tasks bcos of having only 2 GB of vRAM. Any consumer card should be able to drive 6x 4K if AMd would use the proper connectors for that instead of doing siklly things like single link DVI and HDMI ports over something that has proper bandwidth, like DP.


----------



## Carniflex

It seems I got my Eyefinity issue sorted.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








It was some-kind of drivers/windows interaction glitch. What I did to regain ability to do 3 screen eyefininity with the small screens was switching them over from 7870 to the 6770 at which point I was able to set up the 3 screen eyefinity group as normal. I would speculate that issue might have been that I first did the 3 screen eyefinity at home, then dragged them to work where the display configuration is different and at some point the drivers / windows got confused and somehow thought that only 2 of the 3 screens are available for eyefinity. Anyway I now have 3 screen eyefinity, 2 screen eyefinity and 2 separate displays as my work configuration for now.


----------



## SkateZilla

i had that issue when I rearranged my desktop and plugged different screens into different ports after I cleaned the desk and re-arranged the screen setup (3 Across, 1 center top , 1 center bottom).

I had to delete every profile (obviously), but also delete every screen in the displays management, and re-activate 1 at a time to get new ID Info I guess.


----------



## King4x4

Back to eyefinity!



4k in the middle and two koreans on the sides... 7680x1440 when supported and 4k when not supported!


----------



## hj33

Hi,

Just curious - does anyone use VG248QE's for Eyefinity and able to set higher than 60hz? I'm trying to figure out why I can't. On 14.3 driver set.

Connected via 2x DP, 1x DL DVI


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hj33*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Just curious - does anyone use VG248QE's for Eyefinity and able to set higher than 60hz? I'm trying to figure out why I can't. On 14.3 driver set.
> 
> Connected via 2x DP, 1x DL DVI


You using a 290/290X?


----------



## hj33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You using a 290/290X?


Gigabyte 280x xfired with Gigabyte 7970.

Sorry should have put in original post.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hj33*
> 
> On 14.3 driver set.


that could be a reason, a lot of base code changes are in the 14.x drivers so they have bugs all over the place. (they're getting better though)


----------



## hj33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> that could be a reason, a lot of base code changes are in the 14.x drivers so they have bugs all over the place. (they're getting better though)


Yeah I have to go all the way back to 13.9 to solve this issue. But I lose out on the performance gains.

AMD has been no help so far. I find it hard to believe I'm the only one running these monitors in Eyefinity. =(


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hj33*
> 
> Yeah I have to go all the way back to 13.9 to solve this issue. But I lose out on the performance gains.
> 
> AMD has been no help so far. I find it hard to believe I'm the only one running these monitors in Eyefinity. =(


well, 1440p is still quite rare, 4K is even rarer, then you're also trying to go above 60Hz... the numbers are against you...

but trust me, there's a reason why there isn't an official 14.x driver out yet, the amount of features being worked on pretty much covers the entire set.


----------



## wermad

Honestly 120hz monitors do better on nvidia cards. I hear Lots of issues with amd cards. Where's tsm160? Apparently he's got his working. Haven't seen him in a while as well.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Honestly 120hz monitors do better on nvidia cards. I hear Lots of issues with amd cards. Where's tsm160? Apparently he's got his working. Haven't seen him in a while as well.


nvidia having been focused on their 3D for a fair few years, that's normal, panels higher then 60Hz are not very common and generally are in the bottom area of the to-do list for AMD, but usually its just a driver patch to get it to recognize higher rates or even inject custom ones.


----------



## wermad

Yup, Nvidia got a good start, though amd got a start on multi monitor setups and has progressed it. But lately, they've fallen back as we see with Baasha's amzing quad Titan BE running three 4k monitors in 12k Surround. Wish 780s officially supported 4-way and had better scaling. Would have stayed with the three i had, add a fourth, and patiently wait for 4k ips to drop. For now, 5x1 is still very fun and these Lightnings have been bullet proof so far. Well, here's hoping amd pushes a driver update to allow Eyefinity 4k


----------



## Paul17041993

someone got 3*4K on a 290X I'm pretty sure, but I cant remember who it was and if it was @60Hz...

was posed in the official 290/X owners club I'm pretty sure.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> someone got 3*4K on a 290X I'm pretty sure, but I cant remember who it was and if it was @60Hz...
> 
> was posed in the official 290/X owners club I'm pretty sure.


I think it was custom driver but this is the only thing i found:

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/33154/we-preview-dirt-3-spanned-across-three-4k-monitors-via-the-r9-290x/index.html

same thing w/ the 7970:

http://blogs.windows.com/windows/b/extremewindows/archive/2013/07/25/pushing-the-12k-pc-gaming-boundary-at-1-5-billion-pixels-per-second.aspx

Running a custom driver.


----------



## frag85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hj33*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Just curious - does anyone use VG248QE's for Eyefinity and able to set higher than 60hz? I'm trying to figure out why I can't. On 14.3 driver set.
> 
> Connected via 2x DP, 1x DL DVI


I've had CF7970's since last fall running 13.8 and newer drivers. I've had to manually add 75hz and delete 60hz from my monitors profiles using the Custom Resolution Utility by ToastyX. For whatever reason, even though I can put my monitors to 75hz individually, Eyefinity grays out the option unless I set them up to only accept @75hz. Didn't have this issue with Nvidia.

EDIT: Actually now that I think about it, I just had to add 75hz for all the monitors in eyefinity, removing 60hz was to get around the 60hz limit for DX10/11 in cryengine games. For whatever reason, cryengine forces 60hz when selecting DX11.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Hello, never realized there was a club for eyefinity. I recently came from Nvidia camp and switched over to eyefinity when r9 series was released. My picture is crappy, but i have 4k eyefinity setup and currently have a thread for benchmarking and scaling of GPU's. It will be 4k benchmarks and down from there for scaling purposes.

While im at it i would like to join the club if it's still active









Quadfire, R9 290 reference , water cooled.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Hello, never realized there was a club for eyefinity. I recently came from Nvidia camp and switched over to eyefinity when r9 series was released. My picture is crappy, but i have 4k eyefinity setup and currently have a thread for benchmarking and scaling of GPU's. It will be 4k benchmarks and down from there for scaling purposes.
> 
> While im at it i would like to join the club if it's still active
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quadfire, R9 290 reference , water cooled.


ah it was you that had the 3*4K then, this on 60 or 30Hz though? and you using a custom driver?


----------



## wermad

Wow, so its possible









Looks like he's running Seiki 39" probably 30hz....??? He did note he's running 13.2. Well, this gives me hope it might work. Ips 4k is gonna be a while before these drop in price. Looking at his pic, the left monitor is a bit grayed out (typical TN).

Basha is running 24" ips Dells. Gosh, wish i had this kinda of dough







.


----------



## SkateZilla

the 39 inch Seiki's run at 120Hz, but i doubt 3x 4K at 120Hz will run on a single display port.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> the 39 inch Seiki's run at 120Hz, but i doubt 3x 4K at 120Hz will run on a single display port.


120HZ @ 1080. This hdtv runs both 4k and "2k" (aka 1920x1080). It can do 1080 @ 120hz but 4k I believe is done @ 30hz.

In his thread, he did answer the question on how he likes FPS in 30hz and he mentions it doesn't bother him. So it sounds like he's running them at 30hz. Otherwise, its 1080 120hz, which ain't a bad setup in Eyefinity.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

4k does run @ 30hz unfortunately. While it is noticeable i keep my FPS capped to 60 with radeon pro when i was gaming to reduce screen tearing and it seems to smooth it out more. Vsynch is not an option because 13.12 has broken vsynch.

14.3 beta did not work for me at all. When i finally got 4k eyefinity to work on 14.3 it would only use 1 gpu and not crossfire.


----------



## SkateZilla

that's what I meant


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> 4k does run @ 30hz unfortunately. While it is noticeable i keep my FPS capped to 60 with radeon pro when i was gaming to reduce screen tearing and it seems to smooth it out more. Vsynch is not an option because 13.12 has broken vsynch.
> 
> *14.3 beta did not work for me at all. When i finally got 4k eyefinity to work on 14.3 it would only use 1 gpu and not crossfire*.


Hmmmm, I'm seeing this issue frequently w/ the newest drivers. Guess I'll stay with 13.2. Killer setup non-the-less


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Hmmmm, I'm seeing this issue frequently w/ the newest drivers. Guess I'll stay with 13.2. Killer setup non-the-less


Thank you, yours look pretty amazing looking at your sig. I do want to say 14.3 beta worked decently in 5760x1080 eyefinity. I did very limited testing with it before i went back to 4K. I just can't keep away from 4k now, even with all it's flaws


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Thank you, yours look pretty amazing looking at your sig. I do want to say 14.3 beta worked decently in 5760x1080 eyefinity. I did very limited testing with it before i went back to 4K. I just can't keep away from 4k now, even with all it's flaws


Even at 30hz, the detail must be a amazing. Samsung has their monitor ~$700 and runs @ 60hz, though its a 28" only. These are tempting but the TN panels put me off. Dell sells an ips 24" 4k monitor for ~$1k (







). Still very much in its infancy so its gonna be a few years before things get more affordable and better (dp 1.3 and hdmi 2.0







)


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Even at 30hz, the detail must be a amazing. Samsung has their monitor ~$700 and runs @ 60hz, though its a 28" only. These are tempting but the TN panels put me off. Dell sells an ips 24" 4k monitor for ~$1k (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Still very much in its infancy so its gonna be a few years before things get more affordable and better (dp 1.3 and hdmi 2.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yes, there is a 4k surround thread and Baasha is using those 24" 4k dell screens. He's got a pro setup for whats available right now. 60hz is pushing it right now in 4k surround/eyefinity simply because FPS is barely there unless you turn down some settings. I am finding even with lower detail settings it looks amazing still. Everyone is different on FPS/HZ and so what you and i like someone else hates.

Your running 5 screen eyefinity? I was almost about to do that before 4k hit, how is it? I have 4 x27inch Viewsonic monitors and just need one more.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Yes, there is a 4k surround thread and Baasha is using those 24" 4k dell screens. He's got a pro setup for whats available right now. 60hz is pushing it right now in 4k surround/eyefinity simply because FPS is barely there unless you turn down some settings. I am finding even with lower detail settings it looks amazing still. Everyone is different on FPS/HZ and so what you and i like someone else hates.
> 
> Your running 5 screen eyefinity? I was almost about to do that before 4k hit, how is it? I have 4 x27inch Viewsonic monitors and just need one more.


Well, 3x4k is actually around the same pixel count as 3x2 Eyefinity 2560x1600, but without the horrendous middle bezels getting in the way.

24" is probably the biggest you wanna go w/ 1080/1200. In 5x1, there's also the size you wanna consider too. I ended up going from 3x1 to 5x1 as 1440 monitors weren't getting cheaper and 4k was still too new and too expensive. I mainly play FPS and I love the 5x1 setup. Its not that expensive. My dells used run ~$200 a piece. After a while, the bezels don't bother me if I'm honest. Though, I do get motion sickness quicker then before. I'm still trying to get used to it but most of the fault lies in my meds I take for my asthma and allergies.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Well, 3x4k is actually around the same pixel count as 3x2 Eyefinity 2560x1600, but without the horrendous middle bezels getting in the way.
> 
> 24" is probably the biggest you wanna go w/ 1080/1200. In 5x1, there's also the size you wanna consider too. I ended up going from 3x1 to 5x1 as 1440 monitors weren't getting cheaper and 4k was still too new and too expensive. I mainly play FPS and I love the 5x1 setup. Its not that expensive. My dells used run ~$200 a piece. After a while, the bezels don't bother me if I'm honest. Though, I do get motion sickness quicker then before. I'm still trying to get used to it but most of the fault lies in my meds I take for my asthma and allergies.


Same here on bezels, when you get into your game the bezels become a 2nd thought. Here is a counter argument for bezel haters.

You get into your car and drive, WAIT WHATS THIS??? I have bezels around my car windows!!! OH NO!i cannot drive like this!! Someone get rid of the window seals quickly. *turns it into a convertible* PHEW!! much better! *starts to rain*

j/k


----------



## wermad

Lol, yup. Bezel haters came in fast and hard when you post pics of multi monitors. As you said, the car's pillars disappear as you get accustomed to the field of view.

Well, no more gaming for a bit as I'm going to start breaking down my loop. New tube and fittings are going in


----------



## King4x4

Wermads setup is wicked... but trying to jump on the 1440 bandwagon for ages but he's not biting!

Lets have another go:


----------



## wermad

Ugh, too many hassles to deal with the K-monitors. Biggest gripe is having dead pixels. Was gonna get some Qnix or Xstar, but stupid retailers raised the prices as soon as demand went up. Plus I'll need a stand or get the Blade versions. If I'm gonna go Eyefinity/Surround, it has to be portrait


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Ugh, too many hassles to deal with the K-monitors. Biggest gripe is having dead pixels. Was gonna get some Qnix or Xstar, but stupid retailers raised the prices as soon as demand went up. Plus I'll need a stand or get the Blade versions. If I'm gonna go Eyefinity/Surround, it has to be portrait


I love Portrait eyefinity as well. That said, 4k surround/eyefinity when it becomes more viable if ever







is actually not to bad in landscape either. You have a wider vertical view and it doesn't feel nearly confined as 1080p vertical.

Your 5 portrait setup is really awesome, and King4x4 as well. I am a huge sucker for eyefinity and surround. I cannot get over the expanded FOV it gives.

it's funny when i first saw eyefinity someone posted i was a hater. I was making jokes about how their pixels looked like they were in jail. Then i ended up with 3 1080p monitors and setup surround. Never looked back. Even with all the aggravation of Widescreen fixers, and FOV issues, UI scaling it's worth it to me now. When i try to play or use a single monitor i feel like a horse with blinders on.


----------



## wermad

16:10 seems more appealing. Would like to get 5x1 30" 2560x1600 dells if 4k doesn't pan out







.


----------



## wermad

Well, I'm stuck with the dreaded mouse cursor bug on BF3 and I got tired of trying to fix it. I hate it when something updates and it just gets screwed





















.

Anyways, good opportunity to finally launch BF4. Loving it so far and its not dragging in the cut-scenes like BF3. No bugs and everything works fine. If I leave it in high settings, I get ~80-90fps. Though dropping it to medium gets me ~120fps and i find it more fluid (less vertical sync issues).

Wish I knew how to take those in game videos to load on YouTube.


----------



## djelli

I would like to ask a question and you guys seem like people that would be able to answer it.

Is it possible to run a 3 monitor set up off a single R9 290(x) with one of the MST hubs?

A bit of background:
I am, or rather was, running a 3 monitor, portrait setup from a single R9 280x. It was one of the few cards available at that time that had 4 normal Displayport connectors. The reason for wanting those same type connectors is the terrible tearing that is the trademark for AMD and portrait setups over different connection types.

Unfortunately the card died on me sometime this week. After close to 6 months of doing a great job, it is still working, kind of, but there's random crashes and blue screens whenever it does anything more than basic graphics.









Anyway. I started to look around for a replacement card, because the shop doesn't have my current card in stock anymore.
Upgrading to a R9 290x might be an option, but there are no R9 290(x) cards with 3+ Displayport connections that i know of. (anyone?)

In this forum i saw some rigs using the MST hub. Which led me to the question above.
If it is possible,then I could get a MST hub and just use the one Displayport on any R9 290x to drive my three monitors.

If anyone knows, could you let me know?

Cheers,
Djelli.

Btw: I really like some of the rigs you guys have made







I will make a picture of my machine, and post it here when i get it working again.


----------



## inedenimadam

well, I have been posting in this thread for a while, and despite not having the set up 100%, I would share what I have so far. So this is an official unofficial entry into the eyefinity club.

OCN name: inedenimadam
GPU: 2x 7970
Monitors: 3x 23.1" AOC IPS
Resolution: 6296 x 1152 @ 68hz

The monitors have been debezeled and are currently mounted on a temporary custom wood platform. So far I have gotten my monitor to wood interface worked out, the angle is comfortable for viewing, the height is perfect. There is a little bit more work to go from where it is now to where I will be completely satisfied, but I have hit the goal of having a clean desk space with no cable octopus monster. My desk is not a particularly huge desk, so not having the monitors and stands sitting on them is a huge plus for me, as I need the space for any of the 23940837250439582 woodworking projects I may having going at any one time.


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djelli*
> 
> I would like to ask a question and you guys seem like people that would be able to answer it.
> 
> Is it possible to run a 3 monitor set up off a single R9 290(x) with one of the MST hubs?
> 
> A bit of background:
> I am, or rather was, running a 3 monitor, portrait setup from a single R9 280x. It was one of the few cards available at that time that had 4 normal Displayport connectors. The reason for wanting those same type connectors is the terrible tearing that is the trademark for AMD and portrait setups over different connection types.
> 
> Unfortunately the card died on me sometime this week. After close to 6 months of doing a great job, it is still working, kind of, but there's random crashes and blue screens whenever it does anything more than basic graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. I started to look around for a replacement card, because the shop doesn't have my current card in stock anymore.
> Upgrading to a R9 290x might be an option, but there are no R9 290(x) cards with 3+ Displayport connections that i know of. (anyone?)
> 
> In this forum i saw some rigs using the MST hub. Which led me to the question above.
> If it is possible,then I could get a MST hub and just use the one Displayport on any R9 290x to drive my three monitors.
> 
> If anyone knows, could you let me know?
> 
> Cheers,
> Djelli.
> 
> Btw: I really like some of the rigs you guys have made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will make a picture of my machine, and post it here when i get it working again.


the 290-290x have 3 display scalars (are they named like that?) built-in so you can use all three DVI DVI HDMI with no issues and skip the DP port.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> the 290-290x have 3 display scalars (are they named like that?) built-in so you can use all three DVI DVI HDMI with no issues and skip the DP port.


I am going to test this in a bit, i didn't realize that was the case. I've been using my DP port because i thought for sure only 2 ports of DVI/HDMI could be used and 3rd DP?

if this is true then i may drop the DP connection and do dvi/dvi/hdmi


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> I am going to test this in a bit, i didn't realize that was the case. I've been using my DP port because i thought for sure only 2 ports of DVI/HDMI could be used and 3rd DP?
> 
> if this is true then i may drop the DP connection and do dvi/dvi/hdmi


That was true for the old reference Tahiti (ie 7970). 290X finally fixed this issue and you can use dvi/dvi/hdmi in Eyefinity.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> That was true for the old reference Tahiti (ie 7970). 290X finally fixed this issue and you can use dvi/dvi/hdmi in Eyefinity.


Well dang i'll check into disabling hotplug detection on HDMI then. Speaking of which, Wermad do you have trouble with hotplug detection of displays while entering 3d applications/games? 13.12 WHQL allows me to used my adapted that have this disabled, i kept getting tired of displays blanking out 500 times before the game starts, and then sometimes it lost crossfire or even eyefinity temporarily?


----------



## wermad

My Lightnings have four display ports and I'm using an Accell MST hub as well. The two that connect directly to the gpu boot up first (bios splash screen only on these guys). The ones on the hub eventually kick in after a few seconds once I'm at the windows log in screen.

Games, not much, initially some of them will flash blank/black the center screen and then it kicks in quickly. But I have not had games where the screen blanks out. Once its up and running, I can tab out and in of the game with no issues (same res 6000x1920).


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> My Lightnings have four display ports and I'm using an Accell MST hub as well. The two that connect directly to the gpu boot up first (bios splash screen only on these guys). The ones on the hub eventually kick in after a few seconds once I'm at the windows log in screen.
> 
> Games, not much, initially some of them will flash blank/black the center screen and then it kicks in quickly. But I have not had games where the screen blanks out. Once its up and running, I can tab out and in of the game with no issues (same res 6000x1920).


May I ask how does your monitor setup feel for multitasking cause I was wondering if you had any trouble looking at the most far displays on the right and the left,also judging from your pics it looks like you're still using the normal dell monitor base wouldn't it be easier to get a 5x1 vesa mount?

Overall that's one of the most kickass setups I have ever seen and I bet that gaming on these 5x1 ips displays is an unmatched experience


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> May I ask how does your monitor setup feel for multitasking cause I was wondering if you had any trouble looking at the most far displays on the right and the left,also judging from your pics it looks like you're still using the normal dell monitor base wouldn't it be easier to get a 5x1 vesa mount?
> 
> Overall that's one of the most kickass setups I have ever seen and I bet that gaming on these 5x1 ips displays is an unmatched experience


Its mainly a gaming machine and for general use. When I'm surfing i have multiple windows up w/ different tabs. Not too challenging going back and forth. I usually have one screen w/ monitoring software so that leaves me w/ four screens to surf the web.

The U2412M come with a pivoting base. It does an ok job. A full stand definitely would help but its extremely expensive *WSGF Ultimate 5x1+1" stand. There's a used one in the market but we couldn't reach a price.With a few pieces of cardboard to prop up a few corners its doing the job pretty well.

I'm not 100% if I'll keep these so I'm disinclined to invest too much. I wouldn't mind switching to three 1600 monitors or a 4k setup. I was tempted to get 3x2 but I hate that the middle bezels get in the way in FPS.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djelli*
> 
> I would like to ask a question and you guys seem like people that would be able to answer it.
> 
> Is it possible to run a 3 monitor set up off a single R9 290(x) with one of the MST hubs?
> 
> A bit of background:
> I am, or rather was, running a 3 monitor, portrait setup from a single R9 280x. It was one of the few cards available at that time that had 4 normal Displayport connectors. The reason for wanting those same type connectors is the terrible tearing that is the trademark for AMD and portrait setups over different connection types.
> 
> Unfortunately the card died on me sometime this week. After close to 6 months of doing a great job, it is still working, kind of, but there's random crashes and blue screens whenever it does anything more than basic graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway. I started to look around for a replacement card, because the shop doesn't have my current card in stock anymore.
> Upgrading to a R9 290x might be an option, but there are no R9 290(x) cards with 3+ Displayport connections that i know of. (anyone?)
> 
> In this forum i saw some rigs using the MST hub. Which led me to the question above.
> If it is possible,then I could get a MST hub and just use the one Displayport on any R9 290x to drive my three monitors.
> 
> If anyone knows, could you let me know?
> 
> Cheers,
> Djelli.
> 
> Btw: I really like some of the rigs you guys have made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will make a picture of my machine, and post it here when i get it working again.


"proper" 280X has a clock splitter and all 290/Xs have 3 direct clock gens, so you can use 2*DL-DVI (1 is SL on 280X) AND the HDMI for 3 screens without DP, the DP then supports up to [email protected], so you can use whatever you want really to hook the monitors up, and I believe using a combination DP monitors and DVI/HDMI doesn't induce tearing, its only when you use active converter adapters that you loose the sync.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Its mainly a gaming machine and for general use. When I'm surfing i have multiple windows up w/ different tabs. Not too challenging going back and forth. I usually have one screen w/ monitoring software so that leaves me w/ four screens to surf the web.
> 
> The U2412M come with a pivoting base. It does an ok job. A full stand definitely would help but its extremely expensive *WSGF Ultimate 5x1+1" stand. There's a used one in the market but we couldn't reach a price.With a few pieces of cardboard to prop up a few corners its doing the job pretty well.
> 
> I'm not 100% if I'll keep these so I'm disinclined to invest too much. I wouldn't mind switching to three 1600 monitors or a 4k setup. I was tempted to get 3x2 but I hate that the middle bezels get in the way in FPS.


Damn 400$ for a vesa mount without shipping :/

Ya 3x1 portrait 4K ips setup like Bashaa's would be freaking awesome and so will be a 3x1 1600p ips displays but these would be expensive not to mention more demanding


----------



## djelli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> "proper" 280X has a clock splitter and all 290/Xs have 3 direct clock gens, so you can use 2*DL-DVI (1 is SL on 280X) AND the HDMI for 3 screens without DP, the DP then supports up to [email protected], so you can use whatever you want really to hook the monitors up, and I believe using a combination DP monitors and DVI/HDMI doesn't induce tearing, its only when you use active converter adapters that you loose the sync.


That sounds even better. Thanks Paul.

Your use of quotes surrounding proper seems to indicate there are some "improper" 280x cards out there? How does one tell the difference?

Djelli


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djelli*
> 
> That sounds even better. Thanks Paul.
> 
> Your use of quotes surrounding proper seems to indicate there are some "improper" 280x cards out there? How does one tell the difference?
> 
> Djelli


there were a couple that were just plain 7970 rebadges and didn't have the splitter added to them, think they were a gigabyte and sapphire, though I doubt those specific models would still be in production, cant remember what they were specifically though.


----------



## TheFightin

Can I join?

http://tinyurl.com/kvrdg6h


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheFightin*
> 
> Can I join?
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/kvrdg6h


don't use yahoo and you might.


----------



## frag85

Oh yeah, I trimmed my bezels. Color match between them is getting bad at times (monitors from 2008). Looking for a reason to replace them.


From ~32mm to ~20mm. Shaved about 6mm off each bezel.


----------



## SkateZilla

i actually removed the bezels from one guy's screen went from about 3/4 of an inch to 6 mm total.

removed screen from case, cut the left and right side off the case, put screen back in, then cut the left side off the right screen and the right side off the left screen.

TBH it woulda prolly been easier to remove the bezel and just use VESA Mounts.


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> TBH it woulda prolly been easier to remove the bezel and just use VESA Mounts.


that's what most people do, though keeping in mind you run risks there due to exposed circuitry, have to be sure everything's mounted reasonably solid and you don't tear any ribbons.
oh and make sure nothing shorts out.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> don't use yahoo and you might.


oh man this made me laugh. i had no clue why you mentioned yahoo until i clicked the link


----------



## frag85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> i actually removed the bezels from one guy's screen went from about 3/4 of an inch to 6 mm total.
> 
> removed screen from case, cut the left and right side off the case, put screen back in, then cut the left side off the right screen and the right side off the left screen.
> 
> TBH it woulda prolly been easier to remove the bezel and just use VESA Mounts.


That is what I did, except i left enough plastic bezel to cover the metal casing.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

OKAY GUYS! I got my CryNet eyefinity setup. I was wondering if i could mod the bezels with a pistol?









i couldn't resist

edited syntax error


----------



## Paul17041993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> OKAY GUYS! I got my CryNet eyefinity setup. I was wondering if i could mod the bezels with a pistol?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i couldn't resist


problem though, all the screens are set in mirror mode...


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> problem though, all the screens are set in mirror mode...


You mean Clone.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Hmmm must be the new 14.4 betas causing that.


----------



## TheFightin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> don't use yahoo and you might.


Haha sorry about that. I even logged out to see if it worked. Gotta get a new cable for my iPhone!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paul17041993*
> 
> don't use yahoo and you might.


I see... I even logged out to see if it would work. Gotta get a new cable to connect my phone to my PC.


----------



## Michelle911

Hi! can I join the club









I'm using two Saphire Dirt3 Edition HD 6950's with 5 Samsung Monitors - three SyncMaster 24inch LED Monitors / one 40inch 120hz 3D LED TV / one 32inch 5 series a550 LCD TV

You can check my rig below and here it is linked, oh, the one thing I forgot to mention or include in my rig... one fat american siamese seal point chair warmer


----------



## greenscobie86

Not trying to post spam this thread but I've got a a couple of ACTIVE DVI-D/HDMI to mini displyaport adapters on eBay right now since I went to an R9 290 and dont need them anymore. BUT, the important thing is: Im still part of the Eyefinity club lol!

PM me if interested, figured I'd help some folks out at a good price if they need this stuff.


----------



## frag85

Got a great deal on some new panels. BenQ GW2450.

Now I just have to rebuild my desk now instead of later this year. Planning on debezeling and putting in a custom frame.

Still have the plastic on them










Old, which fit perfectly into my desk because it was designed for 3x19 or 20" 5:4 or 4:3 panels:


----------



## Michelle911

hey guys, I was referred to this thread on account of my thread here... I'm guessing that it's hard for people without eyefinity to make good recommendations for those who already have it and know the ins and outs of its basic functioning.

so here's my thing. I need to upgrade my dual 6950's. would like a one card solution that's significantly faster and allows me to hook up all of my monitors *without* purchasing extra equipment such as an mst hub.... I've seen SO many people who've had issues. and there's so few places selling them. and the places that DO sell them have horrible reviews. and I don't want my whole system dependent on the use of 3rd party hardware.

so that leaves me looking for a fast card capable of supporting huge resolutions and has at least 5 outputs for video. i.e. 4x DP and 1xDVi (or better) such as the 6990 or 7990. - are these the ONLY cards out there that have all the ports??? - it would seem so... I can't find any









6990 is an option maybe because I could use crossfire then with one of my old 6950's. I wonder would that have anything over a single 7990? it's been impossible finding this kind of comparison thru a regular web search.

so looking at a huge upgrade now... and yeah, a new power supply will be needed, I know.

anyone with any thoughts, options, ideas, or something I haven't thought of??? or even an opinion like I'm already down to it and already considering the two ONLY options I really have at this point?

sorry for the long read... just putting it all out there









Thanks!


----------



## wermad

I've been using my MST hub with three dells along with two more in 5x1 eyefinity for a few months now. Its been buttery smooth. Most issues I see with these hubs are ppl trying to run 120hz+ or larger then 2k resolutions (>1200). Either the hub is being pushed beyond its bandwidth or its not compatible. Remeber, these hubs were mainly designed as a "bandaid" to fix the crappy connection outputs of the 7970s. Also, to run 5x1 or 3x2 Eyefinity on a powerful setup and not forced to use the medium to budget level gpu.

6990 is a bit dated and not much of an upgrade from your 6950s. Its hot and extremely noisy. Best to wc it so a custom loop will be a in order imho. I would think twice on this one.

7990 is a better upgrade and it has the displayports. If your monitors have dp, great! If not, You'll be better off with a 290/290x using an non-turbine cooler. The 290/290x allows you to run two dvi and hdmi for the simplest setup for Eyefinity with the majority of 1080 monitors out there.

If you can splurge, get a 295x2, probably the best single card solution for the best Eyefinity possible with one card.

edit: here's my setup -


----------



## Michelle911

I read this in a product description for the Accel MST Hub

_• Testing has found a lack of compatibility with some systems when converting using DVI or HDMI adapters. Recommended for use with DisplayPort monitors_

at this point a 7990 seems a better deal than a 290x w/MST Hub w/All new monitors









anyone have any luck getting the hubs to work with adapters?


----------



## King4x4

You have the new 295x2 card for $1500 which will outstrip a 7990 and got the same ports.


----------



## wermad

Seems like lots of ppl are having issues with adapters/hubs with 290/290x. You're only option is a pricey 295x2.

If you're sticking with Tahiti, 7990, lightning, dc2, matrix have multiple dp. I'm using a hub powering three 1200 Dells. The last two dells plug into the primary lightning for 5x1 eyefinity.


----------



## Michelle911

damn... so why is it the best cards always cost the most money









oh, never mind, rhetorical question


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michelle911*
> 
> damn... so why is it the best cards always cost the most money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, never mind, rhetorical question


don't feel bad, i had to mod my cables just to get eyefinity to work on HMDI/DVI. Now AMD wants to take away that with the 14.4 drivers and make me use regular cables and play games across 3 4k monitors on 1 gpu if i am lucky. Maybe they want me to buy a 295x2..... How about no thanks, and give me basic functionality back please...

Eyefinity, Crossfire and connections... these have to be the biggest hurdles in pc hardware ever.... LOL


----------



## Michelle911

ouch,,, I totally get where you're coming from







I purchased way too many of the wrong cables to get to where I am now







everything works but I have at least 3 extra unused cables sitting in a box and a couple extra active adapters all for nothing









on top of this all, it's despicable of amd to update drivers that render old hardware useless









years ago cables were cables and the logical functioning of them was all that was needed to make connections work properly. now..... now everything is subject to compatibility... "will X work with Y" is a travesty of justice.


----------



## Gereti

well, my experience from 6990:

stock cooler, noisy/okay
with accelero 6990, silence/quiet
and, then we can remember that 6990 is able to CF with 6950/6970,...


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Eyefinity, Crossfire and connections... these have to be the biggest hurdles in pc hardware ever.... LOL


-Quoted For Truth

14.4 kills my set up too.

and still no Frame pacing in DX9 xfire eyefinity

You would think that they would want us guys that have huge resolutions that need to buy 2,3, or 4 cards to be able to enjoy our games...

Oh well...I built this multi monitor, cross fire set up specifically so I could enjoy Skyrim across three screens. I am switching sides because it looks like I will never get my fix...and more stuff is getting broken.


----------



## wermad

Keep in mind, the vast majority of gpu buyers only have one monitor and one card. So getting the best possible game-play in triple or more monitors is not a priority, especially with 4k hitting the mainstream. Also, Amd is very inconsistent with their connectors. Nvidia sticks to the same formula and allows you to plug each monitor into more then one card. But they really don't care much about pushing beyond three screens and scaling beyond two gpu's sucks with them.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Yeah, Wermad is right unfortunately. .. Surround/Eyefinity and multi gpu take a backseat. Its the majority that rules the day and those are single video card single monitor and single minded! J/k bout the minded part.

I am really aggravated with 14.4 drivers but I have gotten way further I feel on AMD than I think nvidia would have. They lock it down with even requiring same monitors. I like both companies because they produce power components. That said I guess its just more hardware and more software to go wrong.

it comes along with the territory I guess.


----------



## wermad

I'm actually quite pleased with 14.4







.

Just some info on my experience. BF4, second mission cut-scene (driving). I get ~120fps in medium, but change it to high and it drops to ~60-70fps







. With BF4, there's a small but noticeable change in quality. Unlike Metro LL or Bioshock, its hard to tell at 6000x1920.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Yeah, Wermad is right unfortunately. .. Surround/Eyefinity and multi gpu take a backseat. Its the majority that rules the day and those are single video card single monitor and single minded! J/k bout the minded part.
> 
> I am really aggravated with 14.4 drivers but I have gotten way further I feel on AMD than I think nvidia would have. They lock it down with even requiring same monitors. I like both companies because they produce power components. That said I guess its just more hardware and more software to go wrong.
> 
> it comes along with the territory I guess.


I had a friend bring over her 13 year old the other day, he was bored so I asked him if he played BF4, he gave me a resounding yes. His mind was blown when he sat down at 5760x1080 on ultra...Then he tried Skyrim, and he said liked it better on his xbox360, it was too "jumpy".

We are the master race...this is unacceptable.

With PC I get understand that not every game is going to be cookie cut for eyefinity, or even crossfire. I am ok with running third party software to fix bad game coding, or to patch in support. But frame delivery was a huge issue for AMD in the last year, being plastered all over the web...And it is unacceptable to me for them to advertize crossfire and eyefinity all over the packaging, but not support the whole of DX9...I know it is old...but Skyrim was released ONE MONTH before the 7970 hit the shelves...how is this still an issue two years later?

Sorry, I dont mean to rant. Well maybe I do...Really I just want to play Skyrim and not have it run like my graphics card has dropped trow and dropped a Cleveland Steamer on my desk.


----------



## wermad

You really can't compare skyrim maxed @ 5760x1080 vs a console running *ATi* Radeon old tech @ 720. Its just two different beasts all together. The general public needs simple and consistent. We chose not to, so it ain't gonna be perfect.

Think of it like hotrods. We strive to push the limit of a car. Where everyone else who don't care about this, is fine driving to work and back in their basic cars.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> You really can't compare skyrim maxed @ 5760x1080 vs a console running *ATi* Radeon old tech @ 720. Its just two different beasts all together. The general public needs simple and consistent. We chose not to, so it ain't gonna be perfect.
> 
> Think of it like hotrods. We strive to push the limit of a car. Where everyone else who don't care about this, is fine driving to work and back in their basic cars.


Yeah, your right. The game actually runs fine either crossfire or eyefinity. Even xfire eyefinity left vanilla runs just fine, with the cards both comfortably at or below 50% Throw 300 mods and a demanding ENB profile on top and it just hops, skips, and jumps all over the place as soon as one of the cards hits 100%.

I have been told that getting a third card in my system will alleviate the issue, but that would require a new motherboard, power supply, graphics card, and water block. Might just scrap the whole thing and go green team when the 8 core K's hit the market.

Although, now that the mining craze has dumped 200$ 7970s... it might be worth it.


----------



## greenscobie86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Sorry, I dont mean to rant. Well maybe I do...Really I just want to play Skyrim and not have it run like my graphics card has dropped trow and dropped a Cleveland Steamer on my desk.


That made me LOL really hard.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, your right. The game actually runs fine either crossfire or eyefinity. Even xfire eyefinity left vanilla runs just fine, with the cards both comfortably at or below 50% Throw 300 mods and a demanding ENB profile on top and it just hops, skips, and jumps all over the place as soon as one of the cards hits 100%.
> 
> I have been told that getting a third card in my system will alleviate the issue, but that would require a new motherboard, power supply, graphics card, and water block. Might just scrap the whole thing and go green team when the 8 core K's hit the market.
> 
> Although, now that the mining craze has dumped 200$ 7970s... it might be worth it.


I'm seein' auctions ending at 150-165ish .... w/ no reserve....

get a reference for $160~...

as for skyrim, it stutters all the time, 63 FPS Vsync makes it worse.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> I'm seein' auctions ending at 150-165ish .... w/ no reserve....
> 
> get a reference for $160~...
> 
> as for skyrim, it stutters all the time, 63 FPS Vsync makes it worse.


Yes, there are many things that contribute to skyrim stutters. Many texture mods has issues with bitmaps and how they are done. They use up extra vram thats not needed and cause stuttering issue with they way they are handled by skyrim because they have improper values. I forget the specifics on this but i read it on nexus by a guy who was very good with texture and knowledge of DXTs. On the other hand i found limiting the FPs in skyrim to help with the stutter effects on your eyes. If you running 70+ fps and have a drop to 30fps it sticks out like a sore thumb. Try lowering your FPS limits to a medium between it maybe like 45 or 50. your friends kids who came over wont even notice the difference if it was running 30fps constanlty i bet. Skyrim also stutters from things like ugrids loading so reducing it may help if your trying to run 9 or more. I havent spent much time on skyrim yet since i setup my new arrangements on this system. It's poorly optimized it seems overall though.

Edit: they should have made skyrim run on 2 ugrids and made a lore/story reason as to why you can only see 20 feet in front of you. You know like "The great dragonboarn wear rings of dimensional shifting to see in the ethereal world you are traveling." "The great ones have poor vision because they have great psychic powers and only need to follow thy spiritual arrows before them" Enable DOF_Static_worldblurry_coverup_horrible_LODtextures.lazyprogramming_stupid_console_poorts_ 1 - /end rant


----------



## frag85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I had a friend bring over her 13 year old the other day, he was bored so I asked him if he played BF4, he gave me a resounding yes. His mind was blown when he sat down at 5760x1080 on ultra...Then he tried Skyrim, and he said liked it better on his xbox360, it was too "jumpy".
> 
> We are the master race...this is unacceptable.
> 
> With PC I get understand that not every game is going to be cookie cut for eyefinity, or even crossfire. I am ok with running third party software to fix bad game coding, or to patch in support. But frame delivery was a huge issue for AMD in the last year, being plastered all over the web...And it is unacceptable to me for them to advertize crossfire and eyefinity all over the packaging, but not support the whole of DX9...I know it is old...but Skyrim was released ONE MONTH before the 7970 hit the shelves...how is this still an issue two years later?
> 
> Sorry, I don't mean to rant. Well maybe I do...Really I just want to play Skyrim and not have it run like my graphics card has dropped trow and dropped a Cleveland Steamer on my desk.


I'm in the same boat. Even with the deal I got on my 7970s I'm irked at the lack of support from AMD. The lack of multi-GPU support and a smooth frame rate isn't worth the savings.
After 6 months of wrestling with them, I'm done.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Yeah, your right. The game actually runs fine either crossfire or eyefinity. Even xfire eyefinity left vanilla runs just fine, with the cards both comfortably at or below 50% Throw 300 mods and a demanding ENB profile on top and it just hops, skips, and jumps all over the place as soon as one of the cards hits 100%.
> 
> I have been told that getting a third card in my system will alleviate the issue, but that would require a new motherboard, power supply, graphics card, and water block. Might just scrap the whole thing and go green team when the 8 core K's hit the market.
> 
> Although, now that the mining craze has dumped 200$ 7970s... it might be worth it.


If space is crucial, look for a 7990 and pair with another 7970. They're fetching a bit more premium but its a good compromise without having to get a whole new system.

Skip the octo-core, its useless for gaming. Lots of folks are still hoping games will finally take advantage of more then four cores. Imho, its not worth the extra cost unless you need it for non-gamin applications or benchmarking. For gaming, my old 2700K was a fraction of a fps slower then a 3930K in Metro LL. That's why I sold my 3930K and just got a nice IBE quad. The whole console gen changing games is still vague to us pc gamers. Most ports are dumbed down anyways and the vast majority of folks still operate a quad. So priority to push eight cores will not be a big factor. If you hold on to this prayer in may some day, there's a chance something else may revolutionize the scene and make it obsolete (a'la Pentium 4). Save the money, get a nice well rounded rig w/ a quad or a hexa if you must have the extra cores. I hear the Haswell-E six core will be ~$400 USD.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> If space is crucial, look for a 7990 and pair with another 7970. They're fetching a bit more premium but its a good compromise without having to get a whole new system.
> 
> Skip the octo-core, its useless for gaming. Lots of folks are still hoping games will finally take advantage of more then four cores. Imho, its not worth the extra cost unless you need it for non-gamin applications or benchmarking. For gaming, my old 2700K was a fraction of a fps slower then a 3930K in Metro LL. That's why I sold my 3930K and just got a nice IBE quad. The whole console gen changing games is still vague to us pc gamers. Most ports are dumbed down anyways and the vast majority of folks still operate a quad. So priority to push eight cores will not be a big factor. If you hold on to this prayer in may some day, there's a chance something else may revolutionize the scene and make it obsolete (a'la Pentium 4). Save the money, get a nice well rounded rig w/ a quad or a hexa if you must have the extra cores. I hear the Haswell-E six core will be ~$400 USD.


Thanks for the advice. Honestly I dont think I can throw anything more at making this system better. I kind of cobbled my current machine together without a proper budget, and added as I went along. I have mismatched PBCs on my 7970s so no bridge will line up, I have different series of radiators from EK that are aesthetically out of sorts, my fans are a hodge podge of various names and quality. Dont get me wrong, I love my machine, and it performs incredibly well considering what I spent on it. But when I made my first purchase of my 3570k and HD7850 with plans to keep running it on my ancient 1280x1024 CRT, I had no idea it would snowball into a xfire-eyefinity-watercooled project. I would like to not end up in this same cluster flock of madness for the next build. I have already started squirreling away my funds for a 2015 project, need it or not, it will include an intel 8-core coupled with a motherboard with all 4 GPU slots filled with whatever is the beez neez at the time(this is why the plans are for mid-late 2015 and not sooner), two more IPS monitors for 5x1, fully water cooled with rigid tubing, and probably dropped into some obscenely large case like a 900D or maybe even a server tower.

My e-peen falls a little short of a handful with my current setup, next year I will have to fold it and tuck it in my sock.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. Honestly I dont think I can throw anything more at making this system better. I kind of cobbled my current machine together without a proper budget, and added as I went along. I have mismatched PBCs on my 7970s so no bridge will line up, I have different series of radiators from EK that are aesthetically out of sorts, my fans are a hodge podge of various names and quality. Dont get me wrong, I love my machine, and it performs incredibly well considering what I spent on it. But when I made my first purchase of my 3570k and HD7850 with plans to keep running it on my ancient 1280x1024 CRT, I had no idea it would snowball into a xfire-eyefinity-watercooled project. I would like to not end up in this same cluster flock of madness for the next build. I have already started squirreling away my funds for a 2015 project, need it or not, it will include an intel 8-core coupled with a motherboard with all 4 GPU slots filled with whatever is the beez neez at the time(this is why the plans are for mid-late 2015 and not sooner), two more IPS monitors for 5x1, fully water cooled with rigid tubing, and probably dropped into some obscenely large case like a 900D or maybe even a server tower.
> 
> My e-peen falls a little short of a handful with my current setup, next year I will have to fold it and tuck it in my sock.


lol your analogies are humorous to say the least. The question is Ankle socks or knee high soccer socks?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> My e-peen falls a little short of a handful with my current setup, next year I will have to fold it and tuck it in my sock.
> 
> 
> 
> lol your analogies are humorous to say the least. The question is Ankle socks or knee high soccer socks?
Click to expand...


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*


LOL fold it in style









My experience with 14.4WHQL


----------



## Michelle911

Anyone ever had any issues with random and momentary loss of video signal with an MST Hub? I just bought one and everything is working great except for a short loss of video to one of my eyefinity grouped monitors.

In the group I have three identical monitors, all samsung SyncMaster 24inch LED displays but the left and right monitors are HDMI and the center monitor is DVI. Only the HDMI monitors lose signal, and it's always one or the other, never both at the same time. Video is always restored after a second or two at the most.

Cabling is Accell MST Hub from my Radeon 6950 to the monitors by way of 2 DisplayPort to HDMI cables and 1 DisplayPort to DVI cable (no adapters, just cables) and the cables are CableMatters brand, I bought them on account of their high rating at amazon.

I'm running version 13.8 of the catalyst drivers, I tried 14.4 before the hub and my system became unstable. I just tried 14.4 of the drivers again today and got a BSOD on startup









Anyhow, I really appreciate if anyone has any ideas!


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michelle911*
> 
> Anyone ever had any issues with random and momentary loss of video signal with an MST Hub? I just bought one and everything is working great except for a short loss of video to one of my eyefinity grouped monitors.
> 
> In the group I have three identical monitors, all samsung SyncMaster 24inch LED displays but the left and right monitors are HDMI and the center monitor is DVI. Only the HDMI monitors lose signal, and it's always one or the other, never both at the same time. Video is always restored after a second or two at the most.
> 
> Cabling is Accell MST Hub from my Radeon 6950 to the monitors by way of 2 DisplayPort to HDMI cables and 1 DisplayPort to DVI cable (no adapters, just cables) and the cables are CableMatters brand, I bought them on account of their high rating at amazon.
> 
> I'm running version 13.8 of the catalyst drivers, I tried 14.4 before the hub and my system became unstable. I just tried 14.4 of the drivers again today and got a BSOD on startup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I really appreciate if anyone has any ideas!


I have had this issue without an MST hub. All my monitors are HDMI to DVI/DP/HDMI , i only get this on my DP connected monitor and it happens more when i am running really high resolutions beyond 4k. So not exactly the same as you but close. My monitor loses "synch" and goes dark for 1-2 seconds and comes back. Sometimes its very consistent other times it's rare. I am planning on just going HDMI/DVI/DVI soon anmd getting off the DP all together. It may be my adapter in my case.


----------



## wermad

I've been testing a few different arrangements with my setup, but the key thing, and probably why I have no issues, is my native displayport monitors. Since I'm down one card, I'll test a few dvi to dp setups to see how these dells react.


----------



## Michelle911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> I have had this issue without an MST hub.


I've seen some other people with this issue before too on WSGF(forum). and actually I have too, but it was SO rare.... maybe saw once a week at most, and it wasn't on the eyefinity group, but on only my HDMI to HDMI extended desktops.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I've been testing a few different arrangements with my setup, but the key thing, and probably why I have no issues, is my native displayport monitors. Since I'm down one card, I'll test a few dvi to dp setups to see how these dells react.


thanks for that... is frustrating for sure. my system has been built slowly, but always with somewhat of a plan from the motherboard up. only thing I never realized at first was the importance of the displayport monitor. I *thought* I was buying good monitors, and they are! just not DP


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michelle911*
> 
> I've seen some other people with this issue before too on WSGF(forum). and actually I have too, but it was SO rare.... maybe saw once a week at most, and it wasn't on the eyefinity group, but on only my HDMI to HDMI extended desktops.
> thanks for that... is frustrating for sure. my system has been built slowly, but always with somewhat of a plan from the motherboard up. only thing I never realized at first was the importance of the displayport monitor. I *thought* I was buying good monitors, and they are! just not DP


Forgot to mention mine that blanks out is part of my eyefinity group. it only happens when connected to DP.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michelle911*
> 
> I've seen some other people with this issue before too on WSGF(forum). and actually I have too, but it was SO rare.... maybe saw once a week at most, and it wasn't on the eyefinity group, but on only my HDMI to HDMI extended desktops.
> thanks for that... is frustrating for sure. my system has been built slowly, but always with somewhat of a plan from the motherboard up. only thing I never realized at first was the importance of the displayport monitor. I *thought* I was buying good monitors, and they are! just not DP


Update: For what its worth i moved my 4k display over to HDMI from DP and no Synch issues at all @ 4k or above. I am using modified cables so my "hotplug" is disabled. MY DP adapter might have not been active but passive. Not sure about that but either way i'm solid now


----------



## Michelle911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Update: For what its worth i moved my 4k display over to HDMI from DP and no Synch issues at all @ 4k or above. I am using modified cables so my "hotplug" is disabled. MY DP adapter might have not been active but passive. Not sure about that but either way i'm solid now


thanks for following up on that.

I'm not sure what's going on, I might have one issue or two. seems like I have a bad power adapter cord to my hub. when the cord bends a certain way I lose all signal. I hung the cord up over another plug to keep the trouble spot unbent, and I don't lose my whole signal. The replacement adapter should be here monday and I'll know more then.

so... I replaced one of my DP to HDMI cables and it seems to not lose signal now, been a full day... hopefully it stays on. thing is tho, and why I'm not sure, but when I reset my computer after plugging the cord in there was bad corruption and flickering. turning everything off then back on it was fine









going to wait for the new adapter before speculating much more... then I'll post back


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michelle911*
> 
> thanks for following up on that.
> 
> I'm not sure what's going on, I might have one issue or two. seems like I have a bad power adapter cord to my hub. when the cord bends a certain way I lose all signal. I hung the cord up over another plug to keep the trouble spot unbent, and I don't lose my whole signal. The replacement adapter should be here monday and I'll know more then.
> 
> so... I replaced one of my DP to HDMI cables and it seems to not lose signal now, been a full day... hopefully it stays on. thing is tho, and why I'm not sure, but when I reset my computer after plugging the cord in there was bad corruption and flickering. turning everything off then back on it was fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to wait for the new adapter before speculating much more... then I'll post back


Yeah i should add also, in my case my signal drop was very sporadic. The weird part is it seemed to do it based off a cold boot. another-words i turn on the system after getting home from work, and it may be okay. Then i reboot the machine later and then it drops in and out until i shutdown the system. Then sometimes on power up it stayed synching almost the whole time. It was like the first initial boot whas what determined how it was going to behave. Made it hard to keep track of so i said the hell with it and went HDMI for now. However i don't want to buy a bunch of adapters and a hub to find out its worse than it was before. So i will stick with DVI/HDMI for now it's been flawless now.


----------



## Michelle911

yeah I wish I could do this without a hub!! 5 monitors on my system and so I had to disable crossfire to run them all and enable it to play a game that needed it, fortunately one 6950 was enough for all but the most demanding. is nice having crossfire back on full time







and both my gpu temps are a LOT cooler now with all monitors on one card.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michelle911*
> 
> Anyone ever had any issues with random and momentary loss of video signal with an MST Hub? I just bought one and everything is working great except for a short loss of video to one of my eyefinity grouped monitors.
> 
> In the group I have three identical monitors, all samsung SyncMaster 24inch LED displays but the left and right monitors are HDMI and the center monitor is DVI. Only the HDMI monitors lose signal, and it's always one or the other, never both at the same time. Video is always restored after a second or two at the most.
> 
> Cabling is Accell MST Hub from my Radeon 6950 to the monitors by way of 2 DisplayPort to HDMI cables and 1 DisplayPort to DVI cable (no adapters, just cables) and the cables are CableMatters brand, I bought them on account of their high rating at amazon.
> 
> I'm running version 13.8 of the catalyst drivers, I tried 14.4 before the hub and my system became unstable. I just tried 14.4 of the drivers again today and got a BSOD on startup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I really appreciate if anyone has any ideas!


I have had it without the MST hub. Rarely with displayport (if I have used longer than the standard 2M cables). Atm I have it with one of my displays whos running on DVI (with 3m cable). So it is not an display port issue strictly and can happen also with HDMI and DVI. Usually it's a cable quality/bandwidth issue although it is theoretically possible also that there might be something up with MST hub.


----------



## Michelle911

yeah, I'm hoping that's it's an issue with my flaky power adapter... the times I've seen people with problems with the hubs makes me wonder if I'll ever get it working as stable as I had it on two separate cards with direct hdmi/dvi/active dp connections.

all of my cables (except one, and currently no issues with that monitor) are shorter or about 2m.

what are typically considered to be the best brand for cabling here anyhow? mine are CableMatters brand... I chose on account of good reviews.


----------



## wermad

Do you have the reference 6950 connectors? 2x mini-dp, hdmi, 2x dvi


----------



## Michelle911

no.... I've got the Saphire Dirt3 models... 1xHDMI 1xDisplay Port 2xDVI

I originally got them on account of their unlock to 6970 potential, and after a LOT of reading and research into it all I decided not to unlock lol


----------



## wermad

So, I assume you have this setup: dvi, dvi, displayhport-hub: dvi x3?

Btw: the reference were the best to unlock. I think I unlocked ~7 of them to full fledged 6970s. The Sapphire bios were the best to use.


----------



## Michelle911

yeah, the hub connections are like this:

Display Port to HDMI / DVI / HDMI (Monitors)

and the other video ports:

HDMI to HDMI (TV)
DVI to HDMI (TV)

and yeah, about the unlocking, a 280 dollar video card doesn't come easily for me so I was weighing the improvement of frames per second, to added heat, and the nasty problem with the video memory, SO many people had successful unlocks only to find that the memory was toasting a month or so later







so I figured I'd stick with a normal OC


----------



## Michelle911

following up on my experiences with the MST hubs.










frustrated beyond belief. after buying both brands, Accell and Club I had to in the end send both back for refunds along with all the cables. neither one worked, Accell had flakey connectors and jostling the cables resulted in loss of signal. The Club version didn't do that however. BUT both hubs were totally identical in shape and size and markings. only difference being Accell uses a power adapter and Club a power brick.

BOTH hubs had issues with my 6950s maintaining a constant signal to 5 monitors (one 3x1 eyefinity group and 2 extended desktops) BOTH hubs totally failed and dropped signal to the entire eyefinity group when playing DX11 games. BOTH hubs had issues after windows boot and would exhibit video corruption and horizontally rolling screens more than half the time. I had to just keep resetting over and over (full power cycle) to get a steady display, and even with a steady display a game would still destroy things









I tried multiple drivers. 14.4, 13.9, 13.8, 13.4 and I even dropped back to 12.8. the only driver worked half way was 13.8.

Disgusted with this whole affair







guess I'll just wait for amazon and newegg both to credit me and count the cost of shipping a loss.









I'm sad. maybe next video card(s) I'll go back to nvidia and pray things are better.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michelle911*
> 
> I'm sad. maybe next video card(s) I'll go back to nvidia and pray things are better.


I have been thinking the same thing for my 2015 build, but doing some research I am not sure it is really any better. It seems Nvidia is plagued by its own set of issues regarding sli and multi monitor. If you find yourself compelled to go green, please return and let us know how it ends up.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michelle911*
> 
> following up on my experiences with the MST hubs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frustrated beyond belief. after buying both brands, Accell and Club I had to in the end send both back for refunds along with all the cables. neither one worked, Accell had flakey connectors and jostling the cables resulted in loss of signal. The Club version didn't do that however. BUT both hubs were totally identical in shape and size and markings. only difference being Accell uses a power adapter and Club a power brick.
> 
> BOTH hubs had issues with my 6950s maintaining a constant signal to 5 monitors (one 3x1 eyefinity group and 2 extended desktops) BOTH hubs totally failed and dropped signal to the entire eyefinity group when playing DX11 games. BOTH hubs had issues after windows boot and would exhibit video corruption and horizontally rolling screens more than half the time. I had to just keep resetting over and over (full power cycle) to get a steady display, and even with a steady display a game would still destroy things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried multiple drivers. 14.4, 13.9, 13.8, 13.4 and I even dropped back to 12.8. the only driver worked half way was 13.8.
> 
> Disgusted with this whole affair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess I'll just wait for amazon and newegg both to credit me and count the cost of shipping a loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sad. maybe next video card(s) I'll go back to nvidia and pray things are better.


I am not trying to badmouth a product but if you're in windows8 that could be something to consider.
I bought win8 on the recommendation of some guys. Like 14.4 drivers im sure windows8 works great if you one gpu and one monitor.
I am now dumping win8 and going back to win7 soon as I get all my new hardware in. It has tons of issues with gaming for me with multiple monitors and gpus. They made win8 for simple tablets and multimonitor must have been an afterthought.

I already found much more success in win7 and game testing in eyefinity/crossfire


----------



## wermad

I have no idea what's going on with your setup Michelle but I strongly feel these hubs work best with native displayport monitors. I have had zero issues with my five monitors.

Well, Nvidia has a more flexible triple monitor Surround experience and that might help. I had three 780s, and though the scaling was ok, it was really easy just plugging one dvi into each card.

I hope you find a solution soon, regardless of what camp you end up with


----------



## Michelle911

yeah, me going nvidia is just me being bitter lol









definitely, I'm on windows 7, and staying there.

I think you're absolutely right about that Wermad... from the things I've seen and reviews I've read, I'm wondering if anybody has had any success at all with DVI/HDMI monitors.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> I am not trying to badmouth a product but if you're in windows8 that could be something to consider.
> I bought win8 on the recommendation of some guys. Like 14.4 drivers im sure windows8 works great if you one gpu and one monitor.
> I am now dumping win8 and going back to win7 soon as I get all my new hardware in. It has tons of issues with gaming for me with multiple monitors and gpus. They made win8 for simple tablets and multimonitor must have been an afterthought.
> 
> I already found much more success in win7 and game testing in eyefinity/crossfire


I'm on win 8.1 no eyefinity though, but I do have 4 monitors... all active at once... on one card : ) running latest drivers for my card... win 8 is just stupid in the defaults... had to make some under the hood changes to get all to work correctly... 7 was better on defaults by far.... but I do get better results out of 8 than I did with 7.... somewhere I posted the results... wasn't much, just a couple fps here and there and a .1 increase in cinebench score, but that's mostly due to how 7 handled my cpu.

edit... I would test eyefinity, but my monitors are all different resolutions and one is in another room...


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michelle911*
> 
> yeah, me going nvidia is just me being bitter lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definitely, I'm on windows 7, and staying there.
> 
> I think you're absolutely right about that Wermad... from the things I've seen and reviews I've read, I'm wondering if anybody has had any success at all with DVI/HDMI monitors.


These connections always presented an issue and that's why Amd finally addressed them w/ the R9 2xx series (even 280x has em). The only other option i could think besides upgrading to a newer series, is to grab a 6990 (w/ an aftermarket cooler or wb). This may help you but you're still running dvi to dp adapters.

I've been under the weather these last couple of weeks so I haven't gotten around doing dvi to dp testing I mentioned. I'll see what I can do for you. I think I have four active dvi to fp adapters.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Also, if you going to spend some money and upgrade, depending on if you feel used is okay. ebay and amazon have really crazy deals going on for 290 series. i picked up some 290x for 318$ other people say they have gotten as low as 300ish$ for an r9 290x. I dont even know what the 290's are selling for. They are mostly used mining cards, so that can be tricky i guess. I will be selling off my 4 290s in the near future and mine have only been gamed on. and benching lightly.

It's a buyers market out there right now.


----------



## frag85

AMD cards (7000 series and newer) are going to be dirt cheap used for a while after the mining craze. I would't trust them unless it came from a friend that I know never mined it.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag85*
> 
> AMD cards (7000 series and newer) are going to be dirt cheap used for a while after the mining craze. I would't trust them unless it came from a friend that I know never mined it.


Maybe i'm just optimistic but i don't think mining is going to hurt the cards much. I have 4 290x miners coming so maybe that will change quickly. Ebay people and amazone though like their reputation though. So i am not too worried for now.. Also the added bonus of many of the cards were bought less than 4 months ago. So im pretty sure if they didn't register they are still under warranty


----------



## SkateZilla

Grid seeds are pushing the same hashrate as the 7900 cards while only using 20-30w and a usb connection.

i only even look at the auctions for In Warranty Cards or Fresh from RMA Cards.


----------



## bencher

Is there a way to set eyefinity so that when not playing games I have 3 separate monitors instead of them being one big screen?

This really hampers my multitasking while working.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Is there a way to set eyefinity so that when not playing games I have 3 separate monitors instead of them being one big screen?
> 
> This really hampers my multitasking while working.


Have you tried creating profiles and setting hotkeys in CCC? I dont actually know if that works, as I have never found myself in the need for the function, I just assume it does.


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Have you tried creating profiles and setting hotkeys in CCC? I dont actually know if that works, as I have never found myself in the need for the function, I just assume it does.


There are no profiles to do that


----------



## bencher

Found a fix. Just hitting Windows key + p does it.

I can switch from eyefinity (Duplicate) to extend


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Found a fix. Just hitting Windows key + p does it.
> 
> I can switch from eyefinity (Duplicate) to extend


+ rep for you sir


----------



## bencher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> + rep for you sir


----------



## Roxxas049

While using the 14.6 beta drivers, I'm noticing that after reboots eyefinity isn't sticking. I have to manually click "reapply eyefinity configuration" in ccc.

Is anyone else having this problem? I don't reboot that often but I also don't like the idea of something not being right. It is possible that it's just the beta drivers not being finished, but why would they build something that causes this problem?

And yes I plan on going back to 14.4 after I've tried these drivers out.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxxas049*
> 
> While using the 14.6 beta drivers, I'm noticing that after reboots eyefinity isn't sticking. I have to manually click "reapply eyefinity configuration" in ccc.
> 
> Is anyone else having this problem? I don't reboot that often but I also don't like the idea of something not being right. It is possible that it's just the beta drivers not being finished, but why would they build something that causes this problem?
> 
> And yes I plan on going back to 14.4 after I've tried these drivers out.


I did have that issue. It related to pixel patcher not being updated I believe. Once I restored the limits and reset all the resolutions in CRU eyefinity would stick.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Found a fix. Just hitting Windows key + p does it.
> 
> I can switch from eyefinity (Duplicate) to extend


+rep


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Found a fix. Just hitting Windows key + p does it.
> 
> I can switch from eyefinity (Duplicate) to extend


I just make individual Profiles in CCC, right click the CCC Icon pinned to my Taskbar and choose the profile I want.

I think I have 12 now, for random Extended Arrangements of 6 screens, and random Eyefinity arrangements.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Have you tried creating profiles and setting hotkeys in CCC? I dont actually know if that works, as I have never found myself in the need for the function, I just assume it does.
> 
> 
> 
> There are no profiles to do that
Click to expand...










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Found a fix. Just hitting Windows key + p does it.
> 
> I can switch from eyefinity (Duplicate) to extend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just make individual Profiles in CCC, right click the CCC Icon pinned to my Taskbar and choose the profile I want.
> 
> I think I have 12 now, for random Extended Arrangements of 6 screens, and random Eyefinity arrangements.
Click to expand...


----------



## frag85

Heh. I thought everyone knew about WinP. I heard about it before I had AMD and have been using it since I got my 7970s last fall.


----------



## mojobear

for all you eyefinity users who dont have battlefield 3...its on the house on origin until June 3rd! FFREEEEEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## Michelle911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> These connections always presented an issue and that's why Amd finally addressed them w/ the R9 2xx series (even 280x has em). The only other option i could think besides upgrading to a newer series, is to grab a 6990 (w/ an aftermarket cooler or wb). This may help you but you're still running dvi to dp adapters.
> 
> I've been under the weather these last couple of weeks so I haven't gotten around doing dvi to dp testing I mentioned. I'll see what I can do for you. I think I have four active dvi to fp adapters.


Hi Wermad, thanks for that.... no worries on testing tho... my hubs are already sent back (cables and all), and my refunds issued (sigh). I'm back to my original configuration, everything's stable once again, and the only real inconvenience is having to disable monitors and turn on crossfire for when I need full power.... still, this arrangement gripes me







but at least it's stable.

You say the DP and HDMI connections on my 69xx series cards have always had issues? I honestly didn't know this... and so the DP and HDMI connections on the R9 series do not have these problems? So you think I would have better success with an R9, a hub, and my current monitors (none of which are DP monitors)? I would really hate to have to upgrade monitors as well as GPU on account of connectivity. My current monitors are perfect for me, 24", LED, fast, beautiful.... and they're NEW, they just don't have DisplayPort inputs. I'm to the point of just sticking with what I have vs upgrading monitors.

Star Citizen is ALMOST set for release of ArenaCommander and I've been a long time backer (really excited about this game!) and I wanted to have a significant upgrade for it. I've thought about the 290x Lightning.... but it's so hard to tell what the performance will be like, eyefinity always complicates comparisons...


----------



## wermad

I asked a few ppl about the 290x Lightning and they all said your better off with a reference Hawaii. Seems like this Lightning is really nothing special compared to the old one.I had thought about selling all my Tahiti Lightnings and getting three Hawaii Lightnings, but the lack of displayports is what's really holding me back. For three monitors, any of the new R9 series should be fine but start pushing five or six and 295x2 is the only suitable one for this task. This is way out of my budget range so I'm skipping it for now until amd drops prices or they start to depreciate.

For three monitors, you can make it work nicely with the newer gen of cards. Amd fixed the connections and so its very simple and straight forward. Or just go with Nvidia. 780s are coming down a bit and are rock solid performers.


----------



## salamndar

I have not used ATI cards since the 5800 series, got 3x R9 290x to replace my nvidia 3x GTX 680 cards, so far I'm disappointed with Eyfinity compared to nVidia surround.

Nvidia surround took its toll on me but eventually became mature enough for me to enjoy it.

For example ( and this is just one out of many issue I am having with eyefinity ) Running a Game that does not support multi monitor solutions, in nvidia surround it will fire in the middle monitor while the side ones would turn off.......in eyefinity it gets replicated on all the monitors.........!!!


----------



## Michelle911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> 295x2 is the only suitable one for this task.


295x2









sigh...... if anyone feels like donating a 295x2 to a very cute and very worthwhile recipient.... I'm down for that







LOL j/k ...otherwise... I'm saving my pennies.

first thought is to just buy two r9 290x's but I'm right back to the crossfire thing and I'm really wanting a single card solution. with 5 monitors I'm wondering it one 290x has the power to be worth the upgrade (sidegrade?) from 2x6950's? my 6950's really aren't even that old! all the money I've thrown into this pit for a few FPS...


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michelle911*
> 
> 295x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sigh...... if anyone feels like donating a 295x2 to a very cute and very worthwhile recipient.... I'm down for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL j/k ...otherwise... I'm saving my pennies.
> 
> first thought is to just buy two r9 290x's but I'm right back to the crossfire thing and I'm really wanting a single card solution. with 5 monitors I'm wondering it one 290x has the power to be worth the upgrade (sidegrade?) from 2x6950's? my 6950's really aren't even that old! all the money I've thrown into this pit for a few FPS...


You mean you want someone to give you one of these?

http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/Elmnator/media/20140531_112719_5.jpg.html

So maybe you can do this....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kehsdubMHsw



I see your from Oregon... Ever been to PDXLAN ?


----------



## Michelle911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> You mean you want someone to give you one of these?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/Elmnator/media/20140531_112719_5.jpg.html


LOL well I was just messing around







but..... I guess I wouldn't say no









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> So maybe you can do this....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kehsdubMHsw


Wow! Gorgeous computer you have there







_jealous_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> I see your from Oregon... Ever been to PDXLAN ?


yep I am, never been to PDXLAN tho... but nice video! looks like fun


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michelle911*
> 
> LOL well I was just messing around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but..... I guess I wouldn't say no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Gorgeous computer you have there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _jealous_
> yep I am, never been to PDXLAN tho... but nice video! looks like fun


You should go to PDXLAN! If you like custom computers this is the event to go to... Plus tons of prizes and alot of fun tournaments.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> You mean you want someone to give you one of these?
> 
> http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/Elmnator/media/20140531_112719_5.jpg.html
> 
> So maybe you can do this....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kehsdubMHsw
> 
> 
> 
> I see your from Oregon... Ever been to PDXLAN ?


Good lordy









I hope to score a couple of these down the road for a lower price then msrp. Have you blocked them yet?


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Good lordy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to score a couple of these down the road for a lower price then msrp. Have you blocked them yet?


EK blocks are on the way. They need to hurry and get here.... LoL...I ordered them last Thursday with 3 day shipping option.

Going to Intel's InfernalLAN this weekend and need my beast to look good....


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> well, I have been posting in this thread for a while, and despite not having the set up 100%, I would share what I have so far. So this is an official unofficial entry into the eyefinity club.
> 
> OCN name: inedenimadam
> GPU: 2x 7970
> Monitors: 3x 23.1" AOC IPS
> Resolution: 6296 x 1152 @ 68hz
> 
> The monitors have been debezeled and are currently mounted on a temporary custom wood platform. So far I have gotten my monitor to wood interface worked out, the angle is comfortable for viewing, the height is perfect. There is a little bit more work to go from where it is now to where I will be completely satisfied, but I have hit the goal of having a clean desk space with no cable octopus monster. My desk is not a particularly huge desk, so not having the monitors and stands sitting on them is a huge plus for me, as I need the space for any of the 23940837250439582 woodworking projects I may having going at any one time.


Added.

Very nice job on the custom mounting


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> well, I have been posting in this thread for a while, and despite not having the set up 100%, I would share what I have so far. So this is an official unofficial entry into the eyefinity club.
> 
> OCN name: inedenimadam
> GPU: 2x 7970
> Monitors: 3x 23.1" AOC IPS
> Resolution: 6296 x 1152 @ 68hz
> 
> The monitors have been debezeled and are currently mounted on a temporary custom wood platform. So far I have gotten my monitor to wood interface worked out, the angle is comfortable for viewing, the height is perfect. There is a little bit more work to go from where it is now to where I will be completely satisfied, but I have hit the goal of having a clean desk space with no cable octopus monster. My desk is not a particularly huge desk, so not having the monitors and stands sitting on them is a huge plus for me, as I need the space for any of the 23940837250439582 woodworking projects I may having going at any one time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added.
> 
> Very nice job on the custom mounting
Click to expand...


----------



## dartuil

HI,
Someone tried the mixed eyefinity?
http://www.techpowerup.com/img/14-05-27/120b.jpg
LIke this?
I mean i have a 27 and would like to buy two 24 to go eyefinity.
U think i can do that if the 27 is taller?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> HI,
> Someone tried the mixed eyefinity?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/img/14-05-27/120b.jpg
> LIke this?
> I mean i have a 27 and would like to buy two 24 to go eyefinity.
> U think i can do that if the 27 is taller?


i have used before that update, 17" 1280x1024+21" 1920x1080+ 17" 1280x1024 setup and 19" 1280x1024+22" 1680x1050+ 19" 1280x1024 setup


----------



## frag85

It's funny that I just bought new moniters, and literally days later AMD releases mixed res. XD

I always wanted a larger center with 'wings', but without the overhead/performance hit of windowed or softTH.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag85*
> 
> It's funny that I just bought new moniters, and literally days later AMD releases mixed res. XD
> 
> I always wanted a larger center with 'wings', but without the overhead/performance hit of windowed or softTH.


Yeah, like one big 16:10 in the middle and a couple smaller 1:1 on the sides in that equal the height of the larger.


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> i have used before that update, 17" 1280x1024+21" 1920x1080+ 17" 1280x1024 setup and 19" 1280x1024+22" 1680x1050+ 19" 1280x1024 setup


U got screen?


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> U got screen?


Nah, used those on different time, first 2x17"+21.5" and then i got 22" screen so i added two 19"

hmh, but i have so much screen's and computer's that i could make one 3x17" eyefinity set for one computer more if i would like to







(one computer 6990, one 7870, and one 6970)


----------



## dartuil

Hello,
No one tried mixed eyefinity?
http://www.aocmonitorap.com/root/anz...play.php?id=35
I own this. I look to do this :
http://www.boxrick.com/dragonage.jpg
Someone to help me find two little monitor?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> Hello,
> No one tried mixed eyefinity?
> http://www.aocmonitorap.com/root/anz...play.php?id=35
> I own this. I look to do this :
> http://www.boxrick.com/dragonage.jpg
> Someone to help me find two little monitor?


The first link give a 404, so cant help til we have more info.


----------



## dartuil

Sorry my bad :
http://www.aocmonitorap.com/root/anz/product_display.php?id=35


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> Sorry my bad :
> http://www.aocmonitorap.com/root/anz/product_display.php?id=35


AOC is not making a similar monitor in the right size for that, the closest I could find was this one, but you will probably need to do your own mount. The color production should be similar, but the response time is slower. As this is a new technology (mixed eyefinity) that I have no hands on, I need to tell you that I can only assume this would work based on the specs of the monitors. They are within 2mm viewing height of one another.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> Hello,
> No one tried mixed eyefinity?
> http://www.aocmonitorap.com/root/anz...play.php?id=35
> I own this. I look to do this :
> http://www.boxrick.com/dragonage.jpg
> Someone to help me find two little monitor?


i have used 19"+22"+19" and 17"+21,5"+17" eyefinity setup's


----------



## klepp0906

im new to the club and eager to stack it up against nvidias surround! My main pc is a quad titan 4680x2560 machine which has given much much much more in the way of headaches than good times due to lackluster surround drivers..

with that said, as of .. yesterday i finished my tri 290x 3960x1920 rig HOWEVER i am disappointed to find that the newest drivers wont let me use bezel compensation at all







Its like deja vu all over again







Not sure what the problem w/ multi monitors is nor why these large multi million dollar companies at the pinnacle of the market cant test their software more thoroughly before they release it.. but i digress.

Anyhow, on a more positive note. Lots of good comparisons to come!


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> i have used 19"+22"+19" and 17"+21,5"+17" eyefinity setup's


U got picture?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klepp0906*
> 
> im new to the club and eager to stack it up against nvidias surround! My main pc is a quad titan 4680x2560 machine which has given much much much more in the way of headaches than good times due to lackluster surround drivers..
> 
> with that said, as of .. yesterday i finished my tri 290x 3960x1920 rig HOWEVER i am disappointed to find that the newest drivers wont let me use bezel compensation at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its like deja vu all over again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what the problem w/ multi monitors is nor why these large multi million dollar companies at the pinnacle of the market cant test their software more thoroughly before they release it.. but i digress.
> 
> Anyhow, on a more positive note. Lots of good comparisons to come!


Bezel compensation works like a charm for me, and always has. Sorry to hear you are having trouble. Have you tried an earlier driver, one without the most recent changes to eyefinity?

and...

Welcome to the club


----------



## wermad

Went with 14.6 for the heck of it. My games are shutting down so I'm going back to 14.4. I loose video signal and can't recover, needing a restart to get back up and running.


----------



## King4x4

Strange... 14.6 is pretty stable for me for both crossfire and eyefinity.

As stable as 13.12!


----------



## wermad

Playing lost planet 2 and it cut out about five times. I had been messing around with the Ascendacy software and decided try 14.6. The mixed eyefinity option makes the menu more congested so it's not as friendly as before. I'll be going back to 14.4 tomorrow and do some more gaming.

How you liking the mixed Eyefinty with your monitors?


----------



## King4x4

Not so much.

It just renders 4k on both of the 1440 screens and just crops what those two can see from the 4k. This means I am losing a lot of info on them.

Meaning I am using up 12k worth of gpu power on 1 4k and two 1440. Not so good and looks down ugly.

I was thinking that the middle will render at 4k and the two 1440 screens will render at 1440.... not so.

Still playing Eyefinity on 7680x1440 resolution.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> U got picture?


Hmm, i have one picture on somewhere..

AA-HA! found it (one) :3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Can i join? :3
> Single Radeon 7870 with 19" 1280x1024+22" 1680x1050+19"1280x1024
> 
> But...i Have 6990+6970 CF on my eye's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 17"+21.5+17" eyefinity screenset too


----------



## frag85

With 14.6, I've been getting driver crashes every couple days on my CF7970, z77 system. Removed my system OC, no improvement. It appears to happen if I alt tab or steam overlay and browse on flash or java websites.

Other than that, the new Eyefinity wizard is nice, and starting,exiting or alt tabbing full screen games does not rearrange or resize my extra displays. Current setup is 3x1L +3.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Not so much.
> 
> It just renders 4k on both of the 1440 screens and just crops what those two can see from the 4k. This means I am losing a lot of info on them.
> 
> Meaning I am using up 12k worth of gpu power on 1 4k and two 1440. Not so good and looks down ugly.
> 
> I was thinking that the middle will render at 4k and the two 1440 screens will render at 1440.... not so.
> 
> Still playing Eyefinity on 7680x1440 resolution.


Time to step up to 12K surround









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag85*
> 
> With 14.6, I've been getting driver crashes every couple days on my CF7970, z77 system. Removed my system OC, no improvement. It appears to happen if I alt tab or steam overlay and browse on flash or java websites.
> 
> Other than that, the new Eyefinity wizard is nice, and starting,exiting or alt tabbing full screen games does not rearrange or resize my extra displays. Current setup is 3x1L +3.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Never actually had issues loosing my resolution (6000x1920) when alt+ tab. The old eyefinity ui, though missing buttons at times







, was very simple and in a few seconds I could trigger and config my five monitors. Its understandable this one has more stuff due to the mixed Eyefinity option but its as quick as before. I'm going back just need to finish up another oem machine.

On a side note, is it me or you can't do in game screenshots no more???? Last time I did it was with my 780s a year ago. Then, it just didn't happen anymore. Even when I switched to the the 7970s and refomatted, I can't paste the print-screens. I can do screen-shots of my desktop or other software btw. But games, just don't paste anything. I did lower my virtual memory, though I'm not sure if this is the cause. I do miss posting shots of my games in 6000x1920







.


----------



## frag85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Time to step up to 12K surround
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never actually had issues loosing my resolution (6000x1920) when alt+ tab. The old eyefinity ui, though missing buttons at times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , was very simple and in a few seconds I could trigger and config my five monitors. Its understandable this one has more stuff due to the mixed Eyefinity option but its as quick as before. I'm going back just need to finish up another oem machine.
> 
> On a side note, is it me or you can't do in game screenshots no more???? Last time I did it was with my 780s a year ago. Then, it just didn't happen anymore. Even when I switched to the the 7970s and refomatted, I can't paste the print-screens. I can do screen-shots of my desktop or other software btw. But games, just don't paste anything. I did lower my virtual memory, though I'm not sure if this is the cause. I do miss posting shots of my games in 6000x1920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It was resizing my extra 1280x1024 monitors (regardless if 1, 2 or 3 were enabled) to 2560x1600 and place them to the left of my eyefinity display in the windows and AMD screen configuration. I just left them there so to get windows on them, I'd have to remember to drag them left instead of 'up'.

I find I have to hit PrntScrn 2x. 1x, nothing, 2x I get a screen shot. So i have habit of hitting it twice, same with Copy (but not cut-that works fine). Weird.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

subbed


----------



## Deltacom99

Id like to join too

I got a 3x1 layout of Dell S2740l 27" powered by two 7970s

Here it is:


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deltacom99*
> 
> Id like to join too
> 
> I got a 3x1 layout of Dell S2740l 27" powered by two 7970s
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice...added to the list









Welcome to the club.


----------



## inedenimadam

Question for all of you eyefinity veterans. Is there any advantage to 3x1 portrait over 3x1 landscape? I like my eyefinity setup, but it is just sooooo wide being 16:3

How is it with normal destop type activities, browsing the net and stuffs.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Question for all of you eyefinity veterans. Is there any advantage to 3x1 portrait over 3x1 landscape? I like my eyefinity setup, but it is just sooooo wide being 16:3
> 
> How is it with normal destop type activities, browsing the net and stuff


That is completely a matter of taste.preference.

You have to try both and see which FOV appeals to you.

I find that 5760 x 1080P works better for me from a gaming perspective and definitly from a productivity perspective. I prefer the 80" of surround screen estate, but that's me

turn them sideways and see which feels better.









In the last screen you can see why I prefer landscape for productivity.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Question for all of you eyefinity veterans. Is there any advantage to 3x1 portrait over 3x1 landscape? I like my eyefinity setup, but it is just sooooo wide being 16:3
> 
> How is it with normal destop type activities, browsing the net and stuffs.


I hate Landscape, Its just to short in height tbh. I've been running portrait most of the time in the ~3 years running MMG.

Performance wise, there's a slight fractional advantage in favor of Landscape.

With my setup, I obviously need portrait


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Question for all of you eyefinity veterans. Is there any advantage to 3x1 portrait over 3x1 landscape? I like my eyefinity setup, but it is just sooooo wide being 16:3
> 
> How is it with normal destop type activities, browsing the net and stuffs.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Landscape, Its just to short in height tbh. I've been running portrait most of the time in the ~3 years running MMG.
> 
> Performance wise, there's a slight fractional advantage in favor of Landscape.
> 
> With my setup, I obviously need portrait
Click to expand...

 yeah, if portrait wasn't so great for productivity, (having Photoshop, Excel. CMS, 3DSMax, etc ) up at once, I probably would go Portrait come to think of it. But 4 x 27" of screen estate makes the height a bit more tolerable than say 24" monitors

Hey Wer, when them R290X's coming in


----------



## inedenimadam

Thanks guys. Since I have my monitors custom mounted with angle iron and plywood, and such to keep it off the desk, changing would be an all day afair, which would include making another custom wood/iron mount. I think I would probably like it better for gaming, as I am not really an FPS player, so having all the extra width is just eye candy instead of a competitive edge. But dang, I dont want to loose productivity :/

I should have tried them both out before I went wild building a custom mount. Oh well. Maybe this weekend I will give it a shot.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> yeah, if portrait wasn't so great for productivity, (having Photoshop, Excel. CMS, 3DSMax, etc ) up at once, I probably would go Portrait come to think of it. But 4 x 27" of screen estate makes the height a bit more tolerable than say 24" monitors
> 
> Hey Wer, when them R290X's coming in


One displayport sucks on 290x/290 so I'm going to wait for depreciation to hit the 295x2 and pick up two later on. Plus, my Lightnings are still beasty even in five monitors








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks guys. Since I have my monitors custom mounted with angle iron and plywood, and such to keep it off the desk, changing would be an all day afair, which would include making another custom wood/iron mount. I think I would probably like it better for gaming, as I am not really an FPS player, so having all the extra width is just eye candy instead of a competitive edge. But dang, I dont want to loose productivity :/
> 
> I should have tried them both out before I went wild building a custom mount. Oh well. Maybe this weekend I will give it a shot.


My rig is mainly a gaming machine. Other that, I just browse the web and it ain't that bad in this orientation. Most sites are not that wide so it doesn't become a constant annoyance.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> yeah, if portrait wasn't so great for productivity, (having Photoshop, Excel. CMS, 3DSMax, etc ) up at once, I probably would go Portrait come to think of it. But 4 x 27" of screen estate makes the height a bit more tolerable than say 24" monitors
> 
> Hey Wer, when them R290X's coming in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One displayport sucks on 290x/290 so I'm going to wait for depreciation to hit the 295x2 and pick up two later on. Plus, my Lightnings are still beasty even in five monitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks guys. Since I have my monitors custom mounted with angle iron and plywood, and such to keep it off the desk, changing would be an all day afair, which would include making another custom wood/iron mount. I think I would probably like it better for gaming, as I am not really an FPS player, so having all the extra width is just eye candy instead of a competitive edge. But dang, I dont want to loose productivity :/
> 
> I should have tried them both out before I went wild building a custom mount. Oh well. Maybe this weekend I will give it a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My rig is mainly a gaming machine. Other that, I just browse the web and it ain't that bad in this orientation. Most sites are not that wide so it doesn't become a constant annoyance.
Click to expand...

 Yeah i had my hands on a few 7970 Lightnings and it seems that the 7970 lightnings were a better crop/bin than are the R290X's for OC'ing.

....just make sure you don't get any miners...


----------



## Lanvin

Hi guys,

Planning on doing an eyefinity setup. I currently have a Dell U2713HM at 2560x1440. I have 2 R9 290s.

I might be picking up 2 27 IPS panels too at 1920x1080. Planning on playing FPS and drive/flight sims on eyefinity and some games ill be fine on single 2560x1440.

So it's gonna be 5760x1080 setup.

My choices are:

LG 27EA63V
LG IPS277L
Viewsonic VX2770SMH

What monitor would be best for me?

I think i'ts impossible to game on 7680x1440 with my 2 290s, so that's why im not picking up 2 more U2713HMs.

Thanks guys.


----------



## wermad

If you go to Surround thread, there's guys running three 2560x1440 monitors on two GTX 670s. So, a couple of 290s should handle three without going crazy on all the eyecandy for the most demanding games (ie Crysis 3). I'm pushing slight more pixels with five 1200 ips screens on quad 7970s. Drooling over running five Dell or Asus 1440s ips in 5x1 but that will surely bring my rig to its knees


----------



## Lanvin

How do I even setup a R9 290 crossfire + 3 Dell U2713HM?

AFAIK
here's the inputs for one U2713HM = one dual-link DVI, one HDMI, one VGA and one DisplayPort
here's the outputs for a single 290 = two dual-link DVI ports, a full-sized HDMI output, and one DisplayPort connector

Do i need a special cable?

Or can i just slap 2 DVIS on the first card, and another DVI on the second card?

I'm not well versed in these setups.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanvin*
> 
> How do I even setup a R9 290 crossfire + 3 Dell U2713HM?
> 
> AFAIK
> here's the inputs for one U2713HM = one dual-link DVI, one HDMI, one VGA and one DisplayPort
> here's the outputs for a single 290 = two dual-link DVI ports, a full-sized HDMI output, and one DisplayPort connector
> 
> Do i need a special cable?
> 
> *Or can i just slap 2 DVIS on the first card, and another DVI on the second card?*
> 
> I'm not well versed in these setups.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


That won't work.
For Eyefinity on the crossfire setup described, all monitors will need to be connected to outputs on the primary GPU only.

Your cable options are:

DVI + HDMI + DP
or
DVI + DVI + DP
or
get a 3 port DP hub and utilize all DPs on each monitor (best solution)








GPU to DP hub to each DP on each monitor

*edit to add*

DVI + DVI + HDMI is supported as well.... Gereti explains below









An all DP connectivity is still the best option for you hardware IMO.
but still only use the outputs from the primary card...


----------



## Gereti

ömh, i'f i'm not wrong, r9 290/290x was supporting 3 card without DP port and 4rth screen needed dp since 7970/etc was able to run ounly 2 screen and third was needed to run from dp

atleast his card support this and they don't tell that dvi would have integrated aktive adapter on himself (like sometime's HIS have done that (69xx series or 79xx series, dont remember right))

http://www.hisdigital.com/un/product2-777.shtml

"AMD Eyefinity
Set up Eyefinity on 3 displays with No ACTIVE DisplayPort Adapter is needed."


Here's too
http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/product_index.aspx?pid=2044&lid=1

"Display Support supports up to 3 display monitor(s) without DisplayPort
4 x Maximum Display Monitor(s) support"

And here
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2013/11/05/amd-radeon-r9-290-review/1

"The similarities continue with video outputs, with the same two DVI-D (Dual Link) ports, DisplayPort 1.2 connector and HDMI 1.4b output. *The card supports three identical monitors in Eyefinity without the use of DisplayPort*, while the DisplayPort connector itself is ready for single stream 4K resolutions at 60Hz. There's also support for the VESA Display ID v1.3 specification and Automatic AMD Eyefinity configuration of tiled displays. All of this is explained in greater detail here if you're interested."


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> "AMD Eyefinity
> Set up Eyefinity on 3 displays with No ACTIVE DisplayPort Adapter is needed."
> 
> 
> Here's too
> http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/product_index.aspx?pid=2044&lid=1
> 
> "Display Support supports up to 3 display monitor(s) without DisplayPort
> 4 x Maximum Display Monitor(s) support"
> *snip*


Excellent info Gereti







+rep

I edited my above post...


----------



## wermad

Yup, Hawaii (and asus dc2 280x) have revised and improved connectors vs Tahiti.

You could run the wqhd of a d-dvi, and the 1080s off the second dvi and the hdmi.

Tahiti's hdmi shared its link with one of the dvi's. Hence necessitating the active dvi to dp.

On a side note, the MST hub is a dream and was a long time coming. Too bad most ppl got burned by the crappy reference Tahiti connectors after waiting for a fix in forever.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Excellent info Gereti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep
> 
> I edited my above post...


No problem buddy, it's allways nice to help people


----------



## Lanvin

If i ran 3 wqhd monitors then I would need the DVI, DVI and DP setup right?

I might be getting a good deal on 2 more U2713HMs, popped up last night. He's moving on to a bigger 4k display. Will post pics if deal pushes through.









Thanks for the responses everyone


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanvin*
> 
> If i ran 3 wqhd monitors then I would need the DVI, DVI and DP setup right?
> 
> I might be getting a good deal on 2 more U2713HMs, popped up last night. He's moving on to a bigger 4k display. Will post pics if deal pushes through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the responses everyone


Yes, and no

You need use (atleast) dvi+dvi+hdmi slot's from your #1 card

If you read my post #3506 you will see that R9 290 is supporting 3 card eyefinity without need to use DP/active DP adapter









*Dual-Link DVI-D

Equipped with the most popular Dual Link DVI (Digital Visual Interface), this card is able to display ultra high resolutions of up to 2560 x 1600 at 60Hz.* (from sapphire link)

so you should be able to run 3x 2560x1440 or 1920x1080 or 1920x1200 without problem (some one would tell what is maximum resolution to HDMI on R9 290, same as Dual Link DVI?)


----------



## Lanvin

I thought that HDMI's max res is capped to 1080? I'm not 100% about this though. Let's wait for someone who knows. I can't test I'm not at home yet.

Pretty excited.


----------



## wermad

I believe you should be able to:
Quote:


> Video features
> Multi-monitor: Up to 6 displays
> Maximum DP resolution: 4096 x 2160
> Maximum DVI resolution: 2560 x 1600
> Maximum HDMI resolution: 4096 x 3112
> Anti-Aliasing technologies: 24 x MSAA
> 24 x SSAA
> Adaptive AA
> EQAA
> MLAA 2.0


http://www.gpuzoo.com/GPU-AMD/Radeon_R9_290X.html

I think the HDMI 4k is @ 30hz or 2.0 specs.


----------



## Lanvin

The deal might not push through for the 2 U2713HMs.







Waiting until the weekends.

Now I'm thinking maybe I should get 3x BenQ XL2420T and sell my U2713HM.

I've been reading back and people are suggesting that 24" is the best for eyefinity.

I'm so finnicky.









I'm playing a lot of titanfall and bf4 lately though. <60fps on 5760x1080 sounds nice tbh.

What do you guys think?

edit: rig is pure a gaming and movie(rarely) setup.


----------



## wermad

24" is the best for 1080/1200, 27-30" is the best for 1440/1600. 28-32" is the best for 4k imho.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanvin*
> 
> The deal might not push through for the 2 U2713HMs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting until the weekends.
> 
> Now I'm thinking maybe I should get 3x BenQ XL2420T and sell my U2713HM.
> 
> I've been reading back and people are suggesting that 24" is the best for eyefinity.
> 
> I'm so finnicky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing a lot of titanfall and bf4 lately though. <60fps on 5760x1080 sounds nice tbh.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> edit: rig is pure a gaming and movie(rarely) setup.


if your going landscape 24inch will be around the max you want horizontally. If your going portrait then you could get by with larger screens.
I had 23inch landscape, 27inch landscape, and now 39inch landscape. Each have their own benefits and cons. I think one thing that is important
to consider is screen size vs bezel. I have found for instance 39inch landscape the middle monitor being so large I have no issues with bezels making me feel
constricted. The cons of this config is I rarely look to the sides because its almost 180 degree. The other pro on this is immersion is really good and it stimulates my peripheral vision.

I guess desk space is a big thing as well, unless that doesn't apply to you. My personal recommendation is if you go portrait try to go as big as you can. The bezels in portrait can be claustrophobic on 23 inch or so. Landscape 23/24 is possibly max size for horizontal for most people. (My opinion here)


----------



## wermad

I find 120Hz more finicky with Amd cards vs Nvidia imho. Saw tons of Nvidia guys running 120hz in Surround with no issues. Personally, if its not IPS, I just can't run it. The gray-out on the left monitors is just not for me. Some guys/gals put up with it since they're getting 120hz refresh. IPS is much more pleasing for me and makes the game more enjoyable. Maybe its some sort of ocn ocd kicking in







.

My recommendation is to go for all WQHD 1440. Eventually you can move up to five or six of these monitors. I wish Dell's and Asus' 27" 1440s would drop. They're slight taller then my U2412Ms and so five in Portrait would be







. Sadly, I think my quads would struggle to keep up with this resolution. I've seen a few 30" 1600s Dells sell for ~$500 used on ebay. But the 1440 still sell strong even used (







).


----------



## Lanvin

Guess I gotta hope that my deal with the guy with 2 U2713HMs pushes through. Someone reserved first before me! Sigh!

Desk space is not a problem for me.

I'm just thinking that the bezel on the Dells are a bit too big on a landscape setup, or it could be just me. I havent seen one up close.

Or my 2 290s might not be enough for 7680x1440 and it's GPU upgrade again!

Wermad, you're good at making me want to spend more!


----------



## wermad




----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanvin*
> 
> Wermad, you're good at making me want to spend more!


He has that affect on people, you are not alone...look at his rig and that 5x1 goooooooodness! Makes my wallet cringe.

On another note, you can always remove bezel trim. The smaller the better. Also, overlapping the edges a bit hides some of it


----------



## wermad

Dell is not that bad and you get used to them. The K monitors on the other hand have thick bottom bezels which sucks for Portrait.

Btw @ Lanvin, Have you thought about going with some K-monitors? QNix, X-Star, etc sell for ~$280-300 new and work great for Landscape. I've heard some of these guys will oc to ~75-90hz and some hitting 100+. If you can get some Dells or Asus' 1440 ips for around that price, I would go with these guys. You never know when the itch to run Portrait will kick in







.

edit: more temptation:


----------



## Lanvin

Checking out your 2412Ms. Those are pretty nice huh? They gonna be better in portrait. Still considering other monitors for now as a backup plan if the 2 U2713HMs doesnt pull through.

On top of my head:

1. U2412M
2. XL2420T (well i do play a lot of fps)








3. GW2760HS 27" AMVA panel for $300, not bad I think.

How's FPS gaming in on IPS in eyefinity?


----------



## wermad

All up to your hardware. BF4 I get ~120fps in medium. Metro LL 100-120fps in medium, ~65-75 fps in high.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

alright so can anyone here tell me about the hdmi mst hub they are making?

http://www.club-3d.com/index.php/news/message.en/items/club-3d-announces-three-new-mst-hub-models.html

does it look like you could run 3 x 4k @ 30hz based on the descriptions?


----------



## wermad

You're still limited by the bandwidth of dp 1.2. Maybe, since you can run two 120hz 1080s. That dp> x3 HDMI may come in hand for Michelle911







. Not sure if the dp> x4 dp will limit the refresh rate.

Thanks for the link, I'll add it the MST hub thread


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

How do I get into this Eyefinity club officially?
I got an itch a short while ago to test out some 2x1 eyefinity and now I don't want to go back to a single screen. Gaming is kinda funky at first but after a while the extended perspective is awesome and the bezel isn't a bother.

GPU: HD [email protected] 920mhz OC
2x1 Eyefinity
Dell PH2014, ASUS VS207T
Resolution, 3200x900~3840x1080
The centered bezel and offset screen takes a bit of time to get used too, but once you're used to it, it just feels like a normal screen. I don't want to go back to a single screen now.

Setup

Desktop Screencap

In Game



Spoiler: More cool WildStar 2x1 Eyefinity screenshots


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> How do I get into this Eyefinity club officially?
> I got an itch a short while ago to test out some 2x1 eyefinity and now I don't want to go back to a single screen. Gaming is kinda funky at first but after a while the extended perspective is awesome and the bezel isn't a bother.
> 
> GPU: HD [email protected] 920mhz OC
> 2x1 Eyefinity
> Dell PH2014, ASUS VS207T
> Resolution, 3200x900~3840x1080
> The centered bezel and offset screen takes a bit of time to get used too, but once you're used to it, it just feels like a normal screen. I don't want to go back to a single screen now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Setup
> 
> Desktop Screencap
> 
> In Game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More cool WildStar 2x1 Eyefinity screenshots


I want you to want a third monitor.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> How do I get into this Eyefinity club officially?
> I got an itch a short while ago to test out some 2x1 eyefinity and now I don't want to go back to a single screen. Gaming is kinda funky at first but after a while the extended perspective is awesome and the bezel isn't a bother.
> 
> GPU: HD [email protected] 920mhz OC
> 2x1 Eyefinity
> Dell PH2014, ASUS VS207T
> Resolution, 3200x900~3840x1080
> The centered bezel and offset screen takes a bit of time to get used too, but once you're used to it, it just feels like a normal screen. I don't want to go back to a single screen now.
> 
> Setup
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desktop Screencap
> 
> In Game
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More cool WildStar 2x1 Eyefinity screenshots


Added








Welcome to the club!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I want you to want a third monitor.


+1


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I want you to want a third monitor.


I have a 3rd monitor technically, but I play a fair bit of LoL, and the map is put in the corner. I have to keep a wary Eye on the minimap or else I'll lose a lot of info that I should be paying attention too.
Perhaps if I could nab 3x 4:3 monitors...


----------



## pdasterly

How do I join the club



yes my desk is junky


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I want you to want a third monitor.


This







. Only even number of monitors we accept is six. Just joking





















. Welcome!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> How do I join the club
> 
> 
> 
> yes my desk is junky


Welcome! You'll bet added in a bit. Lovely wallpaper


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I want you to want a third monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Only even number of monitors we accept is six. Just joking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Welcome!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> How do I join the club
> 
> 
> 
> yes my desk is junky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome! You'll bet added in a bit. Lovely wallpaper
Click to expand...

I agree, and that is the longest mustang I have ever seen...Is that the 1964-3/4?


----------



## pdasterly

Its the ms classic car theme

muscle car theme, my bad
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/muscle-cars-download-theme


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I want you to want a third monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 3rd monitor technically, but I play a fair bit of LoL, and the map is put in the corner. I have to keep a wary Eye on the minimap or else I'll lose a lot of info that I should be paying attention too.
> Perhaps if I could nab 3x 4:3 monitors...
Click to expand...

How about portrait? Anything to get your sprite and crosshair off the bezel. I have never played LoL, but there is a fix to move the HUD to the middle monitor. http://doppnet.com/2013/08/Hacking-League-of-Legends-HUDSeems like a pretty easy fix. There are very few games that you cant brute force to get to do what you want.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> How about portrait? Anything to get your sprite and crosshair off the bezel. I have never played LoL, but there is a fix to move the HUD to the middle monitor. http://doppnet.com/2013/08/Hacking-League-of-Legends-HUDSeems like a pretty easy fix. There are very few games that you cant brute force to get to do what you want.


Nah its about the perspective/Aspect ratio, not the pixels.

I'm ok with the LoL map for now, but what I need is a DoTA2 hud fix bad.
If i set the game to Eyefinity, the damn thing bugs out the hud and makes it huge, and breaks the scaling.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> How do I join the club
> 
> 
> 
> yes my desk is junky


Just list your specifications









Monitors: make/model @ resolution
GPU/s make/model


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Just list your specifications
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monitors: make/model @ resolution
> GPU/s make/model


Hp z23I ips 5780x1080p
Sapphire 290x reference in crossfire, nzxt bracket with mods


----------



## Elmy

Can you update the original post. I am running 2 295X2's now instead of the 7990's


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> Can you update the original post. I am running 2 295X2's now instead of the 7990's


haha, what happened to those 7990s at PDX?


----------



## Elmy

https://w
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> haha, what happened to those 7990s at PDX?


They have a new home.


----------



## Lanvin

2 x 295Xs must be awesome.

Got impatient on those U2713hms, selling mine and just ordered 3 BenQ XL2420Ts from my local retailer.

Model numbering is weird over here, some people are getting XL2420T*E*s on XL2420T packaging. Hope to get dem 144hz monitors.


----------



## wermad

Good luck man. Personally, I can't stand the gray-out on the left monitor and don't care much for +120hz gaming. Ips is where its at for me







.


----------



## Lanvin

It's more of the "motion blur" thing that got me deciding on these monitors. I did notice that I was getting a bit dizzy on the 1st metro and crysis 3. Or maybe it's the FOV or am sitting too close to the monitor.









I can comparo the dell and benq though. Even though the benqs would 100% be owned on PQ.


----------



## wermad

You can easily get motion sickness. It happens to me when putting 6-8 hours of non stop gaming. Eyefinity/Surround make it much easier for this happen. My five monitors make it worse


----------



## mojobear

Hey all,

Anyone try the 14.6 RC2 drivers? I can enable eyefinity but it never sticks after a reboot. Anyone else have the same issue?

Thanks!


----------



## Lanvin

Monitors came in. Can't use bezel adjustment on portrait mode though. Am I missing anything? Landscape adjustment works fine.


----------



## wermad

Never used on my five portrait 1200s but I just went through it and it did kick in. Does it not apply the settings or something?


----------



## Lanvin

Just curious, what driver are you running now?

When I click on the Adjust Bezel Compensation this warning comes up:

Warning: your display configuration has changed. Ensure that your displays are connected and functioning properly.

But if i put it into landscape, no problems.


----------



## wermad

14.4. 14.6 is a bit unstable.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Hey guys I have a question, is it possible to do a bezel adjustment so that it does the opposite of what it normally does and put's a few lines of pixels duplicate on both monitors?
Bezel adjustment compensates by removing a segment of the image where the bezel is, I kinda want to do the opposite, is that possible?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Hey guys I have a question, is it possible to do a bezel adjustment so that it does the opposite of what it normally does and put's a few lines of pixels duplicate on both monitors?
> Bezel adjustment compensates by removing a segment of the image where the bezel is, I kinda want to do the opposite, is that possible?


Not through CCC, nor through any other known method to me.


----------



## pdasterly

Is there an eyefinity games list?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Hey guys I have a question, is it possible to do a bezel adjustment so that it does the opposite of what it normally does and put's a few lines of pixels duplicate on both monitors?
> Bezel adjustment compensates by removing a segment of the image where the bezel is, I kinda want to do the opposite, is that possible?
> 
> 
> 
> Not through CCC, nor through any other known method to me.
Click to expand...

Doesn't bezel compensation add a strip/space where the bezels are? Otherwise the image would end at the bezels edge and begin again edge of the adjacent bezel? Then your eyes ignore the bezels over time. W/o bezel comp, w/o the added image space you cannot match the lines w/o physically moving/aligning the monitors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Is there an eyefinity games list?


I just google game name and eyefinity. It usually ends up linking to wsgf anyways.


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Doesn't bezel compensation add a strip/space where the bezels are? Otherwise the image would end at the bezels edge and begin again edge of the adjacent bezel? Then your eyes ignore the bezels over time. W/o bezel comp, w/o the added image space you cannot match the lines w/o physically moving/aligning the monitors.
> I just google game name and eyefinity. It usually ends up linking to wsgf anyways.


cool, thanks


----------



## Lanvin

Here's my setup

3x BenQ XL2420T and 2 R9 290s.

http://s61.photobucket.com/user/clodust7/media/20140629_125253_zpsfbudt3nf.jpg.html

I have a problem though, everytime I run a game under the Bezel Adjusted Resolution in Portrait mode, most games drop to 1~5 fps. Even on the opening menus. Totally unusable.

But if I play on the regular resolutions, no error. Also, no errors in landscape mode.

Tried with 13.12 and 14.4.

14.6 won't even let me adjust the bezel.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanvin*
> 
> Here's my setup
> 
> 3x BenQ XL2420T and 2 R9 290s.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s61.photobucket.com/user/clodust7/media/20140629_125253_zpsfbudt3nf.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> I have a problem though, everytime I run a game under the Bezel Adjusted Resolution in Portrait mode, most games drop to 1~5 fps. Even on the opening menus. Totally unusable.
> 
> But if I play on the regular resolutions, no error. Also, no errors in landscape mode.
> 
> Tried with 13.12 and 14.4.
> 
> 14.6 won't even let me adjust the bezel.


Nice setup... added to the list...welcome to the club.









Bezel compensation does increase your resolution a little bit while (slightly) taxing your GPUs more. This may account for your drop in FPS.

But I'm not sure why it's unstable only in portrait mode. Some games I've played aren't very happy @ portrait resolutions.

Anyone else have an idea?


----------



## tsm106

Didn't he write unusable? I suppose it makes more sense as unstable.

Portrait is not as matured as Landscape and it also incurs a higher load on your array.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Didn't he write unusable? I suppose it makes more sense as unstable.
> 
> Portrait is not as matured as Landscape and it also incurs a higher load on your array.


I tested Metro LL landscape vs portrai; ~4-5 fps advantage with landscape.

Edit: @ Lanvin, what game is having issues in portrait?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Didn't he write *unusable*? I suppose it makes more sense as *unstable*.
> 
> Portrait is not as matured as Landscape and it also incurs a higher load on your array.


Yea, I assumed he meant unstable too... an average 1~5 FPS drop is hardly what I'd call unusable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> I tested Metro LL landscape vs portrai; ~4-5 fps advantage with landscape.
> 
> Edit: @ Lanvin, what game is having issues in portrait?


Did you test with and w/o bezel comp? I think that his issue wasn't between landscape/portrait modes but between portrait with bezel comp and without .

I can't test right now...my build is still in progress


----------



## wermad

My rig is down too. Dismantled most of the loop to re-arrange a few things. Now I have to redo part of the wiring







.

But, my testing was done without bezel compensation.


----------



## Lanvin

Hi all.

It's unusable, because it's not a drop of 1~5 fps.

The total FPS is only 1~5 fps.

Example:

Game in landscape mode (even with or w/o bezel comp) : 60 fps

Game in portrait w/o bezel comp: 60 fps.

Game in portrait mode with bezel compensation: 5 fps.

May have used the wrong words on my previous post. Sorry.

When a game starts in a non-custom resolution, it works fine. (3240x1920)
But once I change to a bezel adjusted reso in-game (35--x1920, it will drop to 1~5 fps or proceed to a freeze needing a hard reset.

All games are having this issue! Causing a crash requiring a hard restart.

No problems when I am on desktop though.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanvin*
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> It's unusable, because it's not a drop of 1~5 fps.
> 
> The total FPS is only 1~5 fps.
> 
> Example:
> 
> Game in landscape mode (even with or w/o bezel comp) : 60 fps
> 
> Game in portrait w/o bezel comp: 60 fps.
> 
> Game in portrait mode with bezel compensation: 5 fps.
> 
> May have used the wrong words on my previous post. Sorry.
> 
> When a game starts in a non-custom resolution, it works fine. (3240x1920)
> But once I change to a bezel adjusted reso in-game (35--x1920, it will drop to 1~5 fps or proceed to a freeze needing a hard reset.
> 
> All games are having this issue! Causing a crash requiring a hard restart.
> 
> No problems when I am on desktop though.


I guess I read your post wrong but the term unusable makes perfect sense now that I fully understand the graavity of your situation.

I've never experienced such a drastic FPS drop with bezel comp in either mode.

My guess would be a driver issue. Have you tried a complete CCC driver nuke?

1. uninstall ccc
2. run driver sweep to remove all ati/amd files and registry entries
3.reboot
4. run driver sweep again
5. check for and delete your C: drive of any remaining AMD/CCC related files.folders
6. Reboot
7. reinstall CCC


----------



## pdasterly

what kind of fps are you guys/gals getting in watch [email protected]?


----------



## Lanvin

@Buehlar

Thanks for the suggestion. Will try that once I get back home.

I'm running on windows 8.1 btw, could this be the culprit?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> what kind of fps are you guys/gals getting in watch [email protected]?


The answers you'll get will most likely vary widely according to the comparison computer's specs.
I don't have Watchdogs but for example, your 290x xFire will blow my 7870s out of the water on anything









Maybe someone else can help him/her out with similar specs?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanvin*
> 
> @Buehlar
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. Will try that once I get back home.
> 
> I'm running on windows 8.1 btw, could this be the culprit?


The possibility is always there... I run win7 w/o issues.


----------



## Lanvin

Update: Did not work.

This guy is having the same problem. He never reposted again though.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1040934432#post1040934432


----------



## wermad

Axiumone is running five 120hz monitors in 5x1 portrait. He did have issues with this setup running quad 290s. From what I could gather in the MST discussion thread, it may have been the MST hub, but I wasn't really convinced. Ultimately, he switched to dual 295x2 for the four mini displayports. Since then, I believe he's been very happy with his setup.

I would hit him up for advise. It could be just an issue in Hawaii and its waiting a driver update/fix. Has been plenty of those for Eyefinity but this is typical Amd. Good thing I won't upgrade for a while (enough time for drivers to mature more).


----------



## Lanvin

That could probably be a factor.

I connected 2 monitors to 2 DVI-D Dual Link ports, and the remaining monitor via a Displayport to Displayport cable. Oh, so many factors.

Ill just have to make do without bezel compensation i think. I just ain't comfortable with landscape unfortunately.


----------



## SkateZilla

So far out of 3 or 4 MST Hubs I've tested (different brands/configurations), only 1 worked halfway decent. in the End I Splurged for a Lightning for the 4 MiniDP


----------



## sena

Guys i want to build eyefinity setup.

Dell p2314 cought my eyes, anyone have some info about these, cant find any review of them.

Thx in advance.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Guys i want to build eyefinity setup.
> 
> Dell p2314 cought my eyes, anyone have some info about these, cant find any review of them.
> 
> Thx in advance.


Anyone?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Anyone?


only thing i found worth reading . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1493474/dell-p2414h-vs-p2314h-vs-u2312hm-vs-u2414h


----------



## Lanvin

So a little update,

Adjusted bezel compensation would work with Sniper Elite 3 and Grid Autosport (the recent one).

Crashes on these games:

Battlefield 3
Battlefield 4
Tomb Raider (recent one)
Batman Arkham Origins.
Titanfall

Pretty much games that I mostly play huh?









The guy already fixed his issue: He sold them 290xs and got 780Tis. Haha.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanvin*
> 
> So a little update,
> 
> Adjusted bezel compensation would work with Sniper Elite 3 and Grid Autosport (the recent one).
> 
> Crashes on these games:
> 
> Battlefield 3
> Battlefield 4
> Tomb Raider (recent one)
> Batman Arkham Origins.
> Titanfall
> 
> Pretty much games that I mostly play huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy already fixed his issue: He sold them 290xs and got 780Tis. Haha.


You might be better off with a large 4K SST. Triple portrait is just one large screen in essence. And it bears repeating, portrait eyefinity is not matured yet. I see you keep trying, but nothing has changed portrait front. If you are dead set on it regardless, file a bug report. AMD will reply and you can escalate it to the right people.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanvin*
> 
> So a little update,
> 
> Adjusted bezel compensation would work with Sniper Elite 3 and Grid Autosport (the recent one).
> 
> Crashes on these games:
> 
> Battlefield 3
> Battlefield 4
> Tomb Raider (recent one)
> Batman Arkham Origins.
> Titanfall
> 
> Pretty much games that I mostly play huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy already fixed his issue: He sold them 290xs and got 780Tis. Haha.


Not to put down the might of the 290/290X but its still flaky with eyefinity imho. Well, there's the 295X2. If you can part with that much cash. Not even the Devil was priced accordingly with 2x 290X @ msrp. Lame









(And I know, I know, the whole argument the cooler is more expensive







)


----------



## Lanvin

Well, as much as I seem to whine about landscape, it's actually growing on me!









And desktop/windowed stuff is so much better in landscape than portrait.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanvin*
> 
> Well, as much as I seem to whine about landscape, it's actually growing on me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And desktop/windowed stuff is so much better in landscape than portrait.


I prefer landscape not just for games too. Multi-tasking is soo much easier with 200% more desktop space, ie. two more screens to work with.


----------



## SkateZilla

more center screen FoV, before the bezels in landscape.

I tried portrait and I felt like I was trying to look through a narrow window on the center screen.


----------



## wermad

3x1 portrait looks a bit weird since most monitors are 16:9. Once I went with 16:10, it was a lot different and you could really appreciate the width in portrait (especially with 24" screens). Two more are a bit overwhelming at first but if you place yourself at the right distance, your fov can cover five screens without causing too much strain on your eyes. I initially thought how the heck was I gonna keep track of five screens. Am I even looking at all five???? But after a while, its blended so well, that you forget you're actually looking at all five screens







.

Just finished up a seven hour stint of Lost Planet 2 in hard. Much more challenging, especially the bosses. Ai is pretty decent enough that helps get through the a game. Can't wait to fire up CoD WaW







. I haven't even played Far Cry 3







.....more gaming this weekend after a long hard work week


----------



## axiumone

I started recording some off the screen footage of my 5x1 portrait. If anyone is interested, check it out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3a7fz7gCl4s&feature=gp-n-y&google_comment_id=z124sj2znoesch52q23zhnf40razv1xze04


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I started recording some off the screen footage of my 5x1 portrait. If anyone is interested, check it out.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3a7fz7gCl4s&feature=gp-n-y&google_comment_id=z124sj2znoesch52q23zhnf40razv1xze04


Awesome looking, I was gonna build a screen and mount 5 protectors to get 5x1, but it's not in my budget,

and TBH, 3x1 +1 Extended is more than enough for me, and I will likely downgrade to just 3xExtended once I move to Oculus Rift for Sims.


----------



## supermiguel

for eyefinity + gaming what OS is better at the moment? Windows 7 or Windows 8.1?


----------



## supermiguel

also is there a way to run 5 monitors using 4 290x?


----------



## ebhsimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel*
> 
> also is there a way to run 5 monitors using 4 290x?


Of course, with Display Port.


----------



## supermiguel

ya but to use eyefinity i have to use the ports on my primary card right? 290x have 2 dvi, 1 hdmi and 1 DP... So thats only 4 monitors ?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel*
> 
> ya but to use eyefinity i have to use the ports on my primary card right? 290x have 2 dvi, 1 hdmi and 1 DP... So thats only 4 monitors ?


get a lightning...or a mst hub


----------



## supermiguel

290x Lighting have the same amount of ports, how well do those mat hubs work?


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel*
> 
> 290x Lighting have the same amount of ports, how well do those mat hubs work?


You can use up to 6 monitors @ 60 hz @ 1080p. You need to use 2 outputs from DVI , 1 from HDMI and 3 from the MST hub.

If you want 5 x 1440p for example...it's not possible (as far as I know). The MST hubs that I know cannot output 3 x 1440p. It is limited at 3 x 1080p

Also, if you want to use 6 monitors @ 120 Hz it is not possible (as far as I know) with R290. The HDMI cannot output a signal of 120 Hz (those who are using it this way say it is very "glitchy"; HDMI 1.4 according to its specs does not support 120 Hz). So you have 2 x DVI and 2 from MST hub (theoretically DP has the bandwidth for 2 x 120 Hz @ 1080p ; you need to find a MST hub that does this).

So in a nutshell.
- For 1080p @ 60 Hz you can use 5 monitors with R9 290(x)
- For higher resolution (1200p or 1440p ) or refresh rate (120 / 144Hz) you cannot use 5 monitors with R9 290(x). You need R9 295x.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel*
> 
> 290x Lighting have the same amount of ports, how well do those mat hubs work?


Member @wermad has used a hub with 5x1 successfully.


----------



## supermiguel

so im better off using 3 1440p monitors 120Hz?


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel*
> 
> so im better off using 3 1440p monitors 120Hz?


If you want 120 Hz, then yes, you need either to pick another card, either to use only 3 monitors due to available connectivity for 120 Hz, I would check though if DVI @ 1440p @ 120 Hz is possible (I know that 1080P @ 120Hz it is possible for DVI but I am not sure if [email protected] 120 Hz does not exceed the bandwidth; you have to research or ask someone more experienced). If yes you can use 2 x DVI and the display port for your 3 monitors.

HOWEVER, 3 x 1440p @ 120 Hz is very, very demanding (that's 11 mil pixels for 120 Hz). With a triple / quadfire setup you will be able to play at medium/high settings if you want to benefit the 120 Hz (100+ fps). Ultra is not an option with this setup with today's available videocards (or maybe something ridiculous like quad R 295x2 - but you can probably buy a house with those money instead).


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTamaian*
> 
> If you want 120 Hz, then yes, you need either to pick another card, either to use only 3 monitors due to available connectivity for 120 Hz, I would check though if DVI @ 1440p @ 120 Hz is possible (I know that 1080P @ 120Hz it is possible for DVI but I am not sure if [email protected] 120 Hz does not exceed the bandwidth; you have to research or ask someone more experienced). If yes you can use 2 x DVI and the display port for your 3 monitors.
> 
> HOWEVER, 3 x 1440p @ 120 Hz is very, very demanding (that's 11 mil pixels for 120 Hz). With a triple / quadfire setup you will be able to play at medium/high settings if you want to benefit the 120 Hz (100+ fps). Ultra is not an option with this setup with today's available videocards (or maybe something ridiculous like quad R 295x2 - but you can probably buy a house with those money instead).


I've personally tried the MST hub and I can verify that it works. However, you will most likely be limited to 60hz through the hub. While some have had success using the hub to drive 2 monitors at 120hz, I have not been able to replicate it. This is due to the limited bandwidth available.

At this time, there is no way to drive 3 x 1440 monitors at 120hz through a 290x or a 295x2 card. That is because of the availability of 1440 - 120hz panels that support displayport. Refer to this thread. - http://www.overclock.net/t/1441653/build-log-hydra-2-updated-4930k-4x290x-caselabs-th10-with-pedestal-total-fans-61-zomg-all-titan-kurkis


----------



## ebhsimon

I have a korean eBay special and it's 1440p 120hz hooked up through DVI. It indeed works flawlessly - just ask anyone in the korean monitor club.
So if you have two DVI outputs and a DP I think it should be fine... In theory it should be fine that is, but what I'm unsure of is how many cards you'll need to drive 3 1440p screens. Whatever you pick is going to make an assload of noise unless you put them under water.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebhsimon*
> 
> I have a korean eBay special and it's 1440p 120hz hooked up through DVI. It indeed works flawlessly - just ask anyone in the korean monitor club.
> So if you have two DVI outputs and a DP I think it should be fine... In theory it should be fine that is, but what I'm unsure of is how many cards you'll need to drive 3 1440p screens. Whatever you pick is going to make an assload of noise unless you put them under water.


As you've said, in theory. Except the theory doesn't work out once you have to connect the third monitor through a dvi-dp active adapter, that's where it all breaks down.


----------



## supermiguel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> As you've said, in theory. Except the theory doesn't work out once you have to connect the third monitor through a dvi-dp active adapter, that's where it all breaks down.


Why would i need an adapter? can just use straight dp?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel*
> 
> Why would i need an adapter? can just use straight dp?


Have you found any monitors that run 1440, 120hz and have a DP connection?


----------



## supermiguel

didnt asus just released one? iknow $700 but 5 24" are ~$300 each -> $1500 those 3 monitors are $2100 at release date im sure by october they will have competition and will have to lower price


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel*
> 
> didnt asus just released one?


That's the first one and it's not in consumers hands yet. With the limited availability all of the sites are reporting, it may be hard to get one and next to impossible to get three. Plus, they will be at least $800 each.

Also, the asus swift monitor only has 1 video output, display port. So you will still need adapters to attach the other 2 monitors if you are going with the 290x, as it only has 1 display port out.


----------



## supermiguel

now i never done this multiple monitor gaming thing







is there a big difference between 60Hz and 120Hz when using eyefinity ?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel*
> 
> now i never done this multiple monitor gaming thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there a big difference between 60Hz and 120Hz when using eyefinity ?


That's something you have to figure out for yourself. I say yes, others don't care as much.


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Multiple monitors at 120 Hz is not really an option (maybe 3 on 1080p ; everything above that becomes rather difficult to achieve). So either pick mutiple monitors @ 60 hz or stay with a single / low resolution setup for 120 Hz. Whether you like one or the other .... That's personal preference. However, for a 5 monitor setup I would recommend IPS monitors; TN monitors have bad viewing angles and monitor 1 and 5 will have "bad colors" due to the angle you are looking at them. iPS panels come only @ 60 hz but they have better colors.All 120 Hz panels are TN but they have washed colors if you look at them from angles .

Either way you slice it ... There is no 5 monitors with 1440p @ 120 hz .... That people dream of. It will be in 3 years or so but until then you have to pick between 4k + resolution with rich colors or lower rsolution with high FPS.

A 5 x 1080p @ 60 hz is awsome for me. I also gammed on 120 hz monitor and although I see the 120 / 60 hz difference, the immersion of 5 monitors gives me a way better gamming experience. However, everyone has its tastes and noone can really tell you what' best fo you .


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel*
> 
> now i never done this multiple monitor gaming thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there a big difference between 60Hz and 120Hz when using eyefinity ?


I recommend you just keep things simple. Start with 3 Benq 2420Z first in landscape. Portrait is really... a why?? Portrait is in essence not different than using one really large panel. You've bought three to make one larger panel, so why not just buy one LARGE panel? You'd have to move to 5 for portrait just to make your point to make it wider.

If you really want to experience eyefinity, just start with 3 24" 144hz panels in landscape. Grab at least two 290x or other gpu. Then have fun, whilst enjoying seemless fps without tearing and anomalies.

And yes, you can tell a difference between 120hz and 60hz gaming. I'm never going back to 60hz, ever!


----------



## supermiguel

I did that =) i ordered 2 290x and 3 asus VG248QE i will probably debezel them as soon as i get them... was wondering if i had to to this to them? http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost/


----------



## tsm106

Try it out in 144hz first. Then decide if you need lightboost.


----------



## supermiguel

So what do i do with the bezel Compensation? do you guys use it?


----------



## supermiguel

like when i try to set it up i just get a triangle but i cant get it to do what they are saying to do...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel*
> 
> So what do i do with the bezel Compensation? do you guys use it?


Yes. You want to stagger you panels, hide the bezels of the side panels behind the bezel of the main one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel*
> 
> like when i try to set it up i just get a triangle but i cant get it to do what they are saying to do...


Triangle... you use the arrows that you can click to move the split triangle left or right. Then you do the same to the other side panel.


----------



## supermiguel

So this is how my triangles look: 1st pic is stock and 2nd is as far as i can get it to the left..

1st: http://i.imgur.com/6DX6hqE.jpg
2nd: http://i.imgur.com/ntSYxHH.jpg

Also my left screen is flickering quite a bit: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxZWS58JmyY not sure what could cause that..

And in all my games im not centered like as you see on that video my gun is really big, and is splited between my mid and right monitor.


----------



## tsm106

Hehe. You didn't stagger your panels so you don't need your bezels compensated.

The left panel is using the adapter?


----------



## supermiguel

no... LEFT is using DVI, CENTER is DP (DP to DP Cable) cable and RIGHT DVI this monitors have DP ports so dont need to use adapter


----------



## supermiguel

Running Catalyst driver (14.4) latest non beta and in my catalyst control center this are my settings:

Desktop Type: Eyefinity Group
Mode: 3440x1920
3x1 @ 1080x1920 @ 144Hz
High (32-bit)
Portrait


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel*
> 
> no... LEFT is using DVI, CENTER is DP (DP to DP Cable) cable and RIGHT DVI this monitors have DP ports so dont need to use adapter


Ports are a lil off. Move the DP to either side. Then set your center panel to the "Preferred Display" in Catalyst / AMD Eyefinity. By default it will set preferred to your center screen. Since you are using different ports, you should make the most of that and set preferred to the DVI since you have two panels on that. Move the DP to the side you will be least bothered by if it flickers are tears.

Btw, go into Catalyst / desktop mgmt and check in properties that you have 120hz and up enabled.


----------



## supermiguel

So before i was LEFT -> DVI CENTER-> DP RIGHT -> DVI
now im LEFT -> DP Center -> DVI RIGHT -> DVI

Now after few seconds the right one starts to blink (before it was the left one), and this time i got artifacts on the blink..

Also any idea how to unzoom the weapon in BT3? it takes almost 2 of my screens

also my BIOS is stock i reseted it before adding the cards. so 0 overclock


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel*
> 
> So before i was LEFT -> DVI CENTER-> DP RIGHT -> DVI
> now im LEFT -> DP Center -> DVI RIGHT -> DVI
> 
> Now after few seconds the right one starts to blink (before it was the left one), and this time i got artifacts on the blink..
> 
> Also any idea how to unzoom the weapon in BT3? it takes almost 2 of my screens
> 
> also my BIOS is stock i reseted it before adding the cards. so 0 overclock


The image scales with your resolution. Make sure you have the correct video settings in battlefield. Sometimes it puts odds resolutions. Also, the bezel compensation brings some problems (to me at least); since it modifies the resolution and some games do not respond very well. For a triple setup I would expect your weapon to be on one screen.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel*
> 
> So before i was LEFT -> DVI CENTER-> DP RIGHT -> DVI
> now im LEFT -> DP Center -> DVI RIGHT -> DVI
> 
> Now after few seconds the right one starts to blink (before it was the left one), and this time i got artifacts on the blink..
> 
> Also any idea how to unzoom the weapon in BT3? it takes almost 2 of my screens
> 
> also my BIOS is stock i reseted it before adding the cards. so 0 overclock


Hmm, current driver builds have tackled clock synch issues between DP and DVI, so technically you shouldn't have flickering. It looks like it could be hardware related, not sure at this point. I recommend you track/correlate which cable and which port on the card gets the flickering. Move the ports around and see what happens. It could be a bad cable or port.

No idea on the weapon zoom. Haven't played BF3 in ages.

Btw, what panels are u using? And for that matter list out your rig too.


----------



## supermiguel

so seems like the flickering only happens in BF4... i just played titan for about 15 min all high, and no flickering.. not sure whats up...

Now in titan im having the same thing.. My gun is in 2 screen almost like too big









As far what im is my system config.. I just updated my signature

edit: also im playing BF4 not 3 sorry typo


----------



## tsm106

As far as your viewpoint in game, that can be adjusted by changing your FOV. And btw you're using portrait. It's just one big monitor then, it's not extra widescreen like landscape. Thus it would fill up your screen just like it would using a single panel.


----------



## supermiguel

whats better for FPS portrait or landscape? also any idea why im flickering in BF4?


----------



## supermiguel

in titanfall i get about 40-50 frames per second, all high.. not sure if this is good, i want to run some benchmark any recommendation?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel*
> 
> whats better for FPS portrait or landscape? also any idea why im flickering in BF4?


I would say the viewpoint with less bezels. With portrait with small panels like 24, the amount of real estate moving horizontally is seriously eaten up by bezels. I'm not a fan of portrait setups unless you use 5 panels, but even then the amount of bezels is getting obnoxious. That's just my opinion though so to each their own. As for BF4, check you settings maybe? I'm running everything DP to prevent synch issues that develop from using dissimilar ports.


----------



## supermiguel

BF4 is running at about 100FPS but that deam flicker... i tried a new set of dvi cables and same thing.. Downloading benchmark software now to see if it flickers during that

I will try landscape mode, since i can easily swap to single monitor for MOBA games like league or Smite..


----------



## supermiguel

so i upgraded the driver to the Beta on, same thing, i tried another game SMITE, and still flickering and getting artifacts on the right monitor... like i said i tried different cables... Also i change them from portrait mode to landscape mode, most of the games look better. I OC my cpu (ro 4.5Ghz) to see if it had something to do with it and no.. not sure what the problem is


----------



## supermiguel

do this cards have some kind of throttling setting if hot?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermiguel*
> 
> do this cards have some kind of throttling setting if hot?


Yea they throttle via temp.

Btw did you figure out by process of elimination whether it's the port or cable that has the flicker?


----------



## supermiguel

3dmakr firestrike score of 9336
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Yea they throttle via temp.
> 
> Btw did you figure out by process of elimination whether it's the port or cable that has the flicker?


i think its a driver issue instead of hardware... i just played Crysis for about 20 minutes and not a single flicker...

So i can play Crysis and Titanfall 0 flickers
BF4 and Smite flicker...


----------



## tsm106

Ah nice. Driver flicker beats hardware issue. Are you using any sort of vsync?


----------



## supermiguel

this are the settings im using:


Never done eyefinity before so not sure what needs to be there or not


----------



## tsm106

Try changing the api to mantle.


----------



## supermiguel

So this is what i tried... I disconected one of the cards, and played BF4 for about 30 min no blinks...then i swap cards, played BF4 for about 30 min and it worked no flickers... Then i plugged both cards in, played BF4 with CF off and it worked fine.. Finally i enabled crossfire again and it worked fine in this test my 2nd 290x was the primary, and had all the cables connected to it... Then i swapped the cables to my 1st card, redid the eyefinity group, loaded BF4 and within 2 minutes i get the flickers...

So if my 2nd card is primary and have all the monitors connected to it, it works flawless! but if i use my 1st card as primary (connect all monitors to it) then i get the flickering...

So not sure if its the PCI-e port or the card or driver issue.. I guess tomorrow i could swap them out, if it follows the card, then i got a bad one, if it doesnt then its either the slot or driver issue.


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Not sure if it helps but ...

If you use Eyefinity & Crossfire then you need to connect all monitors to your primary card. To figure out which is considered primary, you have to check out our motherboard specs/datasheet. You should see which PCI-E is 1st or main. Check if you connected right.

Also, battlefield is a buggy game. There are tons of threads/complains.

What's your FPS count in battlefield? To check that you can enter in console "PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1" or " PerfOverlay.DrawFps True". In the top right of your right monitor you should see your fps count. You can use TAB to autocomplete. To enter console you have to press the key that is next to "1" (or bellow escape) on your keyboard (don't know how it's called):

http://diaryofdennis.com/2013/10/05/how-to-show-the-fps-in-battlefield-4-on-pc/

Also, you should check your GPU temperatures. There are tons of programs, such as CPUID HWMonitor that will give you a lot of information about your system (temps& voltages). You can alt-tab from the game and take a look to see if anything looks bad (e.g. temperature of the viideocard(s) exceed 90 deg , bad 12V rail ..etc).


----------



## supermiguel

So the problem only occurs when im using my PCIE_1 as primary... if i use my PCIE_2 as primary like set eyefinity with it, i dont get the blinks and i get about 80-100 FPS on BF4 ULTRA and no flickering so not sure what the problem is

update: After about 20 minutes in BF4 using my PCIE_2 as primary, my FPS dropped to from 80 to 50.. I checked the temps and they are for 2 (Primary PCIE_2) 95C and card 1 (PCIE_1) 75C


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

People are always so confused about my EyefinityDS, set up. That center bezel throws people off so much, and they don't ever seem to understand my explenation on how to not see the bezel.
I wonder how many other users, here or anyowhere legitimately use 2x1 landscape.

I cant live without it now, I got it set up perfectly and gaming is so awesome, and the screenshots are beautiful.
I really hope Eyefinity is the future expanse of gaming displays, I want it to be focused on and supported more instead of virtual reality.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> People are always so confused about my EyefinityDS, set up. That center bezel throws people off so much, and they don't ever seem to understand my explenation on how to not see the bezel.
> I wonder how many other users, here or anyowhere legitimately use 2x1 landscape.
> 
> I cant live without it now, I got it set up perfectly and gaming is so awesome, and the screenshots are beautiful.
> I really hope Eyefinity is the future expanse of gaming displays, I want it to be focused on and supported more instead of virtual reality.


Not gonna lie here, I dont think I could ignore the bezel in the middle, with the crosshair being split in many games. I could see in a top down scrolling camera view being alright with it I guess. I think the curved screens is where it is going to go next. 48x10 aspect ratio on a 55" curved would be schweet.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Not gonna lie here, I dont think I could ignore the bezel in the middle, with the crosshair being split in many games. I could see in a top down scrolling camera view being alright with it I guess. I think the curved screens is where it is going to go next. 48x10 aspect ratio on a 55" curved would be schweet.


You just have to learn to focus beyond the bezel.

I love a monitor that was 32:9 at 3200x900~3840x1080, but it'd have to be as small as they can make it it realistically. Big monitors have too little pixel density for me. That's why i keep picking up very small. Also the perspective is what matters not necessarily the actual physical span size.
Perspective and Pixel density>large physical size.

I wrote a bit on how getting past the center bezel works.

[...]
The 3rd monitor is a perspective too wide and warping, even with FoV changes.
Like i said your brain will acclimate. The problem is that you're intentionally focusing on the bezel and letting it get to you, instead of looking past it and letting your brain phase it out.
There's an interesting effect with the way the occular processing works: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troxler's_fading
It's an associated function.
If you focus on the bezel you'll see the bezel, if you look past it and look at the image, the bezel disappears.
It's interesting, once I was playing vindictus and I went into a storm drain that had bars on it, i tried focusing on the bars and the bezel seemed to jump back out, because I was trying to see blackish bars on the screen.
The interesting thing is that you have to trust your brain and knowledge, and disbelieve your eyes. Eventually your brain learns to adapt and not directly see the bezel by not processing it in your vision.
If you think about the bezel, you're going to see the bezel, if you think about it being there then the jarring will occur.
If you try to look past the bezel, act like it's not there leave it out of your recognition, then you no longer react to it. Infact there's been some things some games where that bezel ill actually focus on it for a particular part for aiming accuracy. I did that with Mirrors edge at a part that I have never gotten right the first time. It was with this set up that I did it the first time and have never fallen off of the pipes.
Also minimizing the bezel does help a lot. The thinner the better.
If you turn on bezel compenstation you actually loose a bit of your picture and you can't learn to process it. turn it off and you see the whole picture.
You're damning yourself by thinking too much about the bezel, look beyond the bezel, don't believe it's there, and it goes away. You're approaching it wrong. Take your preconsieved notions and let it go, take your knowledge and focus. you'll get it.
This is the same way that pilots learn to fly aircraft with a lot of obscuring instrumentation: http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviation-photos/middle/0/2/0/2003020.jpg
http://defence.pk/gallery/data/648/medium/f16cockpit1.jpg
Infact anytime I remember a game in EyefinityDS, I don't even remember the bezel being there.
Quote:


> Troxler's fading, or the Troxler Effect, is an optical illusion affecting visual perception. When one fixates on a particular point for even a short period of time, an unchanging stimulus away from the fixation point will fade away and disappear. Recent research suggests that at least some portion of the perceptual phenomenon associated with Troxler's fading occurred in the brain.
> Image i - In this example, the spots in the "lilac chaser" illusion fade away after several seconds when the black cross is stared at long enough. This leaves a grey background and the cross. Some viewers may notice that the moving space has faded into a moving blue-green spot, possibly with a short trail following it. Furthermore, moving one's eyes away from the image after a period of time may result in a brief, strong afterimage of a circle of green spots.


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> You just have to learn to focus beyond the bezel.
> 
> I love a monitor that was 32:9 at 3200x900~3840x1080, but it'd have to be as small as they can make it it realistically. Big monitors have too little pixel density for me. That's why i keep picking up very small. Also the perspective is what matters not necessarily the actual physical span size.
> Perspective and Pixel density>large physical size.
> 
> I wrote a bit on how getting past the center bezel works.
> 
> [...]
> The 3rd monitor is a perspective too wide and warping, even with FoV changes.
> Like i said your brain will acclimate. The problem is that you're intentionally focusing on the bezel and letting it get to you, instead of looking past it and letting your brain phase it out.
> There's an interesting effect with the way the occular processing works: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troxler's_fading
> It's an associated function.
> If you focus on the bezel you'll see the bezel, if you look past it and look at the image, the bezel disappears.
> It's interesting, once I was playing vindictus and I went into a storm drain that had bars on it, i tried focusing on the bars and the bezel seemed to jump back out, because I was trying to see blackish bars on the screen.
> The interesting thing is that you have to trust your brain and knowledge, and disbelieve your eyes. Eventually your brain learns to adapt and not directly see the bezel by not processing it in your vision.
> If you think about the bezel, you're going to see the bezel, if you think about it being there then the jarring will occur.
> If you try to look past the bezel, act like it's not there leave it out of your recognition, then you no longer react to it. Infact there's been some things some games where that bezel ill actually focus on it for a particular part for aiming accuracy. I did that with Mirrors edge at a part that I have never gotten right the first time. It was with this set up that I did it the first time and have never fallen off of the pipes.
> Also minimizing the bezel does help a lot. The thinner the better.
> If you turn on bezel compenstation you actually loose a bit of your picture and you can't learn to process it. turn it off and you see the whole picture.
> You're damning yourself by thinking too much about the bezel, look beyond the bezel, don't believe it's there, and it goes away. You're approaching it wrong. Take your preconsieved notions and let it go, take your knowledge and focus. you'll get it.
> This is the same way that pilots learn to fly aircraft with a lot of obscuring instrumentation: http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviation-photos/middle/0/2/0/2003020.jpg
> http://defence.pk/gallery/data/648/medium/f16cockpit1.jpg
> Infact anytime I remember a game in EyefinityDS, I don't even remember the bezel being there.


I know and I understand that bezel can be ignored most of the time, but are you saying that playing on a 2 monitor setup has the same experience like....a 5 monitor setup?



On battlefield you would literally have your corsair split on 2 screens. I think that will take away some of the immersion that you had in mind in the first place when you considered multiple monitor gaming. I've tried all possible setups and I can say without doubt that the 2 monitor would be by far the hardest to adjust and I am sure that no matter how you divide your focus, you will still notice the bezel more often than...let's say a triple landscape setup.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTamaian*
> 
> I know and I understand that bezel can be ignored most of the time, but are you saying that playing on a 2 monitor setup has the same experience like....a 5 monitor setup?
> 
> 
> 
> On battlefield you would literally have your corsair split on 2 screens. I think that will take away some of the immersion that you had in mind in the first place when you considered multiple monitor gaming. I've tried all possible setups and I can say without doubt that the 2 monitor would be by far the hardest to adjust and I am sure that no matter how you divide your focus, you will still notice the bezel more often than...let's say a triple landscape setup.


No it's probably not the same experience but it's a method of preference. I wasn't very into the triple screen aspect ratio when I did it, it's just a bit too wide of a perspective, and I really wanted to go wider than 16:9.

For me 32:9 dual screen is just that sweet spot of width and the monitor size that I have, the screen span is just perfect.
I feel games are more immersive now with the screen set ups im playing than they have been before.

If i could afford dropping the cash on a triple 3x1 4:3 i'd consider it over my EyefinityDS, but I'm really really enjoying these dual monitor setup ever since I figured out how to ignore the bezel.
Triple 16:9 was just too wide, quintuple is too big, Dual is really just that sweet spot for me.
Yes the bezel was awkward at first and i really had to mess with the monitor positions, but I found the perfect placement and can see past the bezel. I'm actually playing through my games on the hardest modes right now just to prove to the point that the bezel doesn't get in the way once you learn to see past it.

My next move is to buy a duplicate of the Dell IPS that I have, sheer off the meeting side bezels and stich the LCD edges together to get a perfect seem and level image, and reducing the center bezel to the smallest.
The only issue with the center bezel that really persists is that right monitor is slightly offset at the meeting point to minimize the bezel size. getting rid of that will be so awesome. Unfortnately, my terrible income will make this a long wait until october when I can finally afford the damn monitor.

I am seriously considering triple 4:3 though, because that's 36:9 really close to the 32:9, but I'm also considering a 21:9 too.
I just don't have a lot of money, and it's restricting my options.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CalinTamaian*
> 
> I know and I understand that bezel can be ignored most of the time, but are you saying that playing on a 2 monitor setup has the same experience like....a 5 monitor setup?
> 
> 
> 
> On battlefield you would literally have your corsair split on 2 screens. I think that will take away some of the immersion that you had in mind in the first place when you considered multiple monitor gaming. I've tried all possible setups and I can say without doubt that the 2 monitor would be by far the hardest to adjust and I am sure that no matter how you divide your focus, you will still notice the bezel more often than...let's say a triple landscape setup.
> 
> 
> 
> No it's probably not the same experience but it's a method of preference. I wasn't very into the triple screen aspect ratio when I did it, it's just a bit too wide of a perspective, and I really wanted to go wider than 16:9.
> 
> For me 32:9 dual screen is just that sweet spot of width and the monitor size that I have, the screen span is just perfect.
> I feel games are more immersive now with the screen set ups im playing than they have been before.
> 
> If i could afford dropping the cash on a triple 3x1 4:3 i'd consider it over my EyefinityDS, but I'm really really enjoying these dual monitor setup ever since I figured out how to ignore the bezel.
> Triple 16:9 was just too wide, quintuple is too big, Dual is really just that sweet spot for me.
> Yes the bezel was awkward at first and i really had to mess with the monitor positions, but I found the perfect placement and can see past the bezel. I'm actually playing through my games on the hardest modes right now just to prove to the point that the bezel doesn't get in the way once you learn to see past it.
> 
> My next move is to buy a duplicate of the Dell IPS that I have, sheer off the meeting side bezels and stich the LCD edges together to get a perfect seem and level image, and reducing the center bezel to the smallest.
> The only issue with the center bezel that really persists is that right monitor is slightly offset at the meeting point to minimize the bezel size. getting rid of that will be so awesome. Unfortnately, my terrible income will make this a long wait until october when I can finally afford the damn monitor.
> 
> I am seriously considering triple 4:3 though, because that's 36:9 really close to the 32:9, but I'm also considering a 21:9 too.
> I just don't have a lot of money, and it's restricting my options.
Click to expand...

Instead of two monitors with the bezel in the center, why not a single monitor in landscape in the center and two smaller monitors in portrait flanking the center monitor? The flanking monitors would need to have the same length as the height of the center monitor. Another option might be to have three smaller monitors, all in portrait.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Instead of two monitors with the bezel in the center, why not a single monitor in landscape in the center and two smaller monitors in portrait flanking the center monitor? The flanking monitors would need to have the same length as the height of the center monitor. Another option might be to have three smaller monitors, all in portrait.


Aspect Ratio becomes too wide, hard to find very small monitors those kinds of dimensions to match. It's more trouble than it's worth, and probably more expensive.

Guys I know that its strange and a bit odd that I prefer the dual screen, but it's not something to post as if i need to be talked out of it or anything. Different stokes for different folks, you know?
I really like this set up and once I get the 2nd IPS and do the bezel minimization, I don't expect to need to buy another monitor ever again.
I'll just be picking up a replacement monitor for the one I broke, but I really am totally into the DS set up.

Maybe just maybe later on in life I'll pick up a triplicate of 4:3's, or go with a 21:9 wide, but I really don't feel the need now.

This set up right now looks fantastic and I love gaming with it.


----------



## supermiguel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTamaian*
> 
> I know and I understand that bezel can be ignored most of the time, but are you saying that playing on a 2 monitor setup has the same experience like....a 5 monitor setup?
> 
> 
> 
> On battlefield you would literally have your corsair split on 2 screens. I think that will take away some of the immersion that you had in mind in the first place when you considered multiple monitor gaming. I've tried all possible setups and I can say without doubt that the 2 monitor would be by far the hardest to adjust and I am sure that no matter how you divide your focus, you will still notice the bezel more often than...let's say a triple landscape setup.


what monitors are those?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> Instead of two monitors with the bezel in the center, why not a single monitor in landscape in the center and two smaller monitors in portrait flanking the center monitor? The flanking monitors would need to have the same length as the height of the center monitor. Another option might be to have three smaller monitors, all in portrait.
> 
> 
> 
> Aspect Ratio becomes too wide, hard to find very small monitors those kinds of dimensions to match. It's more trouble than it's worth, and probably more expensive.
> 
> *Guys I know that its strange and a bit odd that I prefer the dual screen, but it's not something to post as if i need to be talked out of it or anything.* Different stokes for different folks, you know?
> I really like this set up and once I get the 2nd IPS and do the bezel minimization, I don't expect to need to buy another monitor ever again.
> I'll just be picking up a replacement monitor for the one I broke, but I really am totally into the DS set up.
> 
> Maybe just maybe later on in life I'll pick up a triplicate of 4:3's, or go with a 21:9 wide, but I really don't feel the need now.
> 
> This set up right now looks fantastic and I love gaming with it.
Click to expand...

Why did you bring it up then?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> *People are always so confused about my EyefinityDS, set up.* That center bezel throws people off so much, and they don't ever seem to understand my explenation on how to not see the bezel.
> I wonder how many other users, here or anyowhere legitimately use 2x1 landscape.
> 
> I cant live without it now, I got it set up perfectly and gaming is so awesome, and the screenshots are beautiful.
> I really hope Eyefinity is the future expanse of gaming displays, I want it to be focused on and supported more instead of virtual reality.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Hey guys I need some help with my Eyefinity set up and certain games.

My games that run in standard aspect ratios end up being put on each single monitor rather than being scaled, aspect ratio maintained, and centered.
It's showing up like this


I need to find settings that will make it so my games that run in a standard aspect ratio will display fullscreen in the center without duplicating on both monitors.

I need it instead to show up like this


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Hey guys I need some help with my Eyefinity set up and certain games.
> 
> My games that run in standard aspect ratios end up being put on each single monitor rather than being scaled, aspect ratio maintained, and centered.
> It's showing up like this
> 
> 
> I need to find settings that will make it so my games that run in a standard aspect ratio will display fullscreen in the center without duplicating on both monitors.
> 
> I need it instead to show up like this


I didn't try it on a double screen but ... did you make an Eyefinity group? After that you can make a custom resolution.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTamaian*
> 
> I didn't try it on a double screen but ... did you make an Eyefinity group? After that you can make a custom resolution.


Yes I made an eyefinity group, but the game will duplicate onto both screens when I try to run it fullscreen in a standard 16:9/4:3 aspect ratio. I have 2 games I need to fix this on.

As for custom resolutions, what exactly do I do?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Hey guys I need some help with my Eyefinity set up and certain games.
> 
> My games that run in standard aspect ratios end up being put on each single monitor rather than being scaled, aspect ratio maintained, and centered.
> It's showing up like this
> 
> 
> I need to find settings that will make it so my games that run in a standard aspect ratio will display fullscreen in the center without duplicating on both monitors.
> 
> I need it instead to show up like this


There are some games that have ZERO support for multi-monitor setups. There are some that require manual registry hacks to force aspect ratios, some have to be run in borderless fullscreen. The are two programs I have found that cover a good chunk of these games:

http://www.flawlesswidescreen.org/

and

https://www.widescreenfixer.org/

Flawless widescreen works the best, but widescreen fixer sometimes has hacks that are not available for flawless widescreen.

If you have a game that is not supported by either, ask specifically, and I will see what I can dig up.

Read the fine print for MMORPGs with anti cheat systems, sometimes they will flag you for using hacks (changing FOV in FPS and such are sometimes a NO NO)


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> There are some games that have ZERO support for multi-monitor setups. There are some that require manual registry hacks to force aspect ratios, some have to be run in borderless fullscreen. The are two programs I have found that cover a good chunk of these games:
> 
> http://www.flawlesswidescreen.org/
> 
> and
> 
> https://www.widescreenfixer.org/
> 
> Flawless widescreen works the best, but widescreen fixer sometimes has hacks that are not available for flawless widescreen.
> 
> If you have a game that is not supported by either, ask specifically, and I will see what I can dig up.


Games in question are DoTA2 and TalesRunner, but I also want a sort of generic solution.

I mean this sort of thing works on standard single monitors, Maintain aspect ratio and centers it in fullscreen, I just want to be able to have the game centered so it's not awkward trying to watch one screen or the other.

I'm guessing if it can't be done, I'll have to wait till I get that new IPS and then I can use the asus monitor for non eyefinity supported games. Mod the driver back to 2160x1215.

I hate being poor and trying to get the parts I need for my mods.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> There are some games that have ZERO support for multi-monitor setups. There are some that require manual registry hacks to force aspect ratios, some have to be run in borderless fullscreen. The are two programs I have found that cover a good chunk of these games:
> 
> http://www.flawlesswidescreen.org/
> 
> and
> 
> https://www.widescreenfixer.org/
> 
> Flawless widescreen works the best, but widescreen fixer sometimes has hacks that are not available for flawless widescreen.
> 
> If you have a game that is not supported by either, ask specifically, and I will see what I can dig up.
> 
> 
> 
> Games in question are DoTA2 and TalesRunner, but I also want a sort of generic solution.
> 
> I mean this sort of thing works on standard single monitors, Maintain aspect ratio and centers it in fullscreen, I just want to be able to have the game centered so it's not awkward trying to watch one screen or the other.
> 
> I'm guessing if it can't be done, I'll have to wait till I get that new IPS and then I can use the asus monitor for non eyefinity supported games. Mod the driver back to 2160x1215.
> 
> I hate being poor and trying to get the parts I need for my mods.
Click to expand...

I have never played either, but DOTA2 is free on steam...so I will investigate...FOR SCIENCE!!!!!!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have never played either, but DOTA2 is free on steam...so I will investigate...FOR SCIENCE!!!!!!


It works in boarderless, but not in the 4:3 aspect ratio I want it it (More space for movement when in 4:3, because 16:9 makes the hud larger by ratio)


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Sorry for the off-topic:

Does anyone know where I can submit bug reports to AMD eyefinity ? I assume that is written somewhere in these 183 pages but I am to lazy to go through all of them









The bezel compensation feature seems to be causing sync issues. Did anyone else experience this?


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTamaian*
> 
> Sorry for the off-topic:
> 
> Does anyone know where I can submit bug reports to AMD eyefinity ? I assume that is written somewhere in these 183 pages but I am to lazy to go through all of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bezel compensation feature seems to be causing sync issues. Did anyone else experience this?


Can you explain that in a little more detail? I'm curious if you're having similar issues with 5x1 portrait.

Here is the bug report link - http://www.amdsurveys.com/se.ashx?s=5A1E27D20B2F3EBB


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Can you explain that in a little more detail? I'm curious if you're having similar issues with 5x1 portrait.
> 
> Here is the bug report link - http://www.amdsurveys.com/se.ashx?s=5A1E27D20B2F3EBB


A comparison.

Eyefinity 5 x 1 portrait 5400 x 1920 - No bezel compensation:

- Used it for about 2 weeks. No issue in games. So far all games I played supported 5400 x 1920. (thief , battlefield, defiance, civilization , nfs hot pursuit ...etc)

Eyefinity 5 x 1 portrait 5400 x 1920 - With bezel compensation:

- Crashes at the beginning of most games. No other changes are done from a working condition. By crash I mean: game does not start - need a hard reset - or I get the blue screen.
- Once you set it up you can change the bezel only for the right bezel. In my case between monitor 1 and 2. Although there is an arrow to select the other bezels, you cannot change it.
- Setting the bezel compensation is a one-time-deal. If you want later to modify it messes up the Eyefinity configuration. E.g. In my case it flips all monitors to landscape.
- For simple browsing it seems that is working fine. However, sometimes (about once every 4-5 minutes I notice a colored vertical line that appears for 1 frame (or for a very short period ; sometimes it is pink; sometimes it is blue).
- If I restart the PC sometimes one monitor will NOT light up. I have to change the resolution back-and-forth to get it up. In my case I change the resolution to 5 x clone then 5 x eyefinity back.

The bezel compensation changes the resolution. In my case it's something like 5560 x 1920 (depending on how I adjust the triangles). I don't think the resolution is the problem though. I used custom resolutions out of curiosity and I didn't get this treatment.

For me the feature is broken. I use it only when watch a movie. All the data points to sync problems (or so I would say).

Edit: I tried 14.4 and 14.7 drivers. Both seem to have the same problem but they manifest slightly different.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I have never played either, but DOTA2 is free on steam...so I will investigate...FOR SCIENCE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It works in boarderless, but not in the 4:3 aspect ratio I want it it (More space for movement when in 4:3, because 16:9 makes the hud larger by ratio)
Click to expand...

I beat my head against it for about an hour in DOTA2...Over 1/2 my screen was taken up by the HUD despite the world being generated just fine.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I beat my head against it for about an hour in DOTA2...Over 1/2 my screen was taken up by the HUD despite the world being generated just fine.


yes, this is why im trying to get it to display in a 4:3 resolution but centered on my screen.

If i can get the eyefinity screens to act the same way a regular screen does, where it maintains the aspect ration and fullscreens the game, that'd be the solution I need.


----------



## vieuxchnock

*I have a Crossfire 290 and 3 Asus VG248QE.What do I need more to be a member of the club?*


----------



## inedenimadam

a photo of your set up and a PM to Buehlar.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vieuxchnock*
> 
> *I have a Crossfire 290 and 3 Asus VG248QE.What do I need more to be a member of the club?*


----------



## jason793

My latest purchase...


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> My latest purchase...


----------



## inedenimadam

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> My latest purchase...
Click to expand...

Did you miss the R9 295x2s to the side? Variety is the spice of life.

I am about to pull the trigger on a secondary game box with one of those in it too.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Did you miss the R9 295x2s to the side? Variety is the spice of life.
> 
> I am about to pull the trigger on a secondary game box with one of those in it too.


I was not at all being serious, just poking fun at the nature of the post


----------



## Lanvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTamaian*
> 
> A comparison.
> 
> Eyefinity 5 x 1 portrait 5400 x 1920 - No bezel compensation:
> 
> - Used it for about 2 weeks. No issue in games. So far all games I played supported 5400 x 1920. (thief , battlefield, defiance, civilization , nfs hot pursuit ...etc)
> 
> Eyefinity 5 x 1 portrait 5400 x 1920 - With bezel compensation:
> 
> - Crashes at the beginning of most games. No other changes are done from a working condition. By crash I mean: game does not start - need a hard reset - or I get the blue screen.
> - Once you set it up you can change the bezel only for the right bezel. In my case between monitor 1 and 2. Although there is an arrow to select the other bezels, you cannot change it.
> - Setting the bezel compensation is a one-time-deal. If you want later to modify it messes up the Eyefinity configuration. E.g. In my case it flips all monitors to landscape.
> - For simple browsing it seems that is working fine. However, sometimes (about once every 4-5 minutes I notice a colored vertical line that appears for 1 frame (or for a very short period ; sometimes it is pink; sometimes it is blue).
> - If I restart the PC sometimes one monitor will NOT light up. I have to change the resolution back-and-forth to get it up. In my case I change the resolution to 5 x clone then 5 x eyefinity back.
> 
> The bezel compensation changes the resolution. In my case it's something like 5560 x 1920 (depending on how I adjust the triangles). I don't think the resolution is the problem though. I used custom resolutions out of curiosity and I didn't get this treatment.
> 
> For me the feature is broken. I use it only when watch a movie. All the data points to sync problems (or so I would say).
> 
> Edit: I tried 14.4 and 14.7 drivers. Both seem to have the same problem but they manifest slightly different.


Having similar problems in crashing games when I use my monitors in portrait mode. When I use the bezel corrected resolution on games, same symptoms. But if I don't do the adjustment games work fine.

Works flawlessly on landscape though.

Crossfire 2 290s with 3 BenQ XL2420T. Tried on 14.4 drivers up until the latest beta. Still no changes.

Some people are having this problem too on hardf. http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1800137


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanvin*
> 
> Having similar problems in crashing games when I use my monitors in portrait mode. When I use the bezel corrected resolution on games, same symptoms. But if I don't do the adjustment games work fine.
> 
> Works flawlessly on landscape though.
> 
> Crossfire 2 290s with 3 BenQ XL2420T. Tried on 14.4 drivers up until the latest beta. Still no changes.
> 
> Some people are having this problem too on hardf. http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1800137


Same here. Bezel compensation is absolutely useless in games. Desktop and movies work fine, but most games wont even start properly.


----------



## frag85

Its probably the game not being able to figure out what res to display. Not only are you running an uncommon resolution with 3 screens (say 5760x1080 or 3240x1920 ), then you throw bezel comp at it (5900x1080 or 3400x1920). I've had issues with certain games for years when trying to do custom-non common resolutions.

I practically never use bezel compensation because there are enough HUD issues in most games to begin with.


----------



## inedenimadam

I moved, and updated my set up a bit. New (to me) desk, and recut the monitor mount to double as a top shelf. The kids are taking over my PC...X99 cant get here fast enough.. I need a personal computer. Took this picture for a different thread, but I figured you guys here might appreciate it more.


----------



## Lanvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag85*
> 
> Its probably the game not being able to figure out what res to display. Not only are you running an uncommon resolution with 3 screens (say 5760x1080 or 3240x1920 ), then you throw bezel comp at it (5900x1080 or 3400x1920). I've had issues with certain games for years when trying to do custom-non common resolutions.
> 
> I practically never use bezel compensation because there are enough HUD issues in most games to begin with.


Well, it works great when I use the bezel corrected reso in landscape though. Only portrait has issues.

I also talked to one other guy who had the same problem. He fixed it, but the solution is he got sli 780s. (he used to have crossfired 290s, same gpus with some of us who have same issues with portrait)

Probably an ATi driver issue based from that. Hope ATi guys get this issue fixed. I'm pretty much used to landscape by now.


----------



## frag85

Yeah, you are correct, that does sound more like a driver issue.

I was thinking back a couple years to when I was running Surround and I had a similar issue with a few games where bezel compensated resolutions didn't work (from around 2010-2011, then it worked right through 2013). So that was probably a similar issue in the other camp. Something in the drivers is getting confused about certain (non standard) resolutions.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I moved, and updated my set up a bit. New (to me) desk, and recut the monitor mount to double as a top shelf. The kids are taking over my PC...X99 cant get here fast enough.. I need a personal computer. Took this picture for a different thread, but I figured you guys here might appreciate it more.


Totes gorgeous.


----------



## Tyrannocanis

http://s664.photobucket.com/user/Fraust/media/DSC02686_zps545bee59.jpg.html

3 Acer H6 236HLbid 23" running off of 2 XFX 7950's


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tyrannocanis*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s664.photobucket.com/user/Fraust/media/DSC02686_zps545bee59.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Acer H6 236HLbid 23" running off of 2 XFX 7950's


Added


----------



## Wrecker66

3 dell's 2414h and sapphire 290 tri-x.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Same here. Bezel compensation is absolutely useless in games. Desktop and movies work fine, but most games wont even start properly.


Do you use Flawless Widescreen? I've never had an issue with bezel compensation


----------



## rmcknight36

Here is my setup. I just built a new desk so its not painted yet. 3 24" AOC monitors in eyefinity, 7950's in crossfire


----------



## jason793

Finally got some gpus to replace my 7950. Computer is quite a mess still, have a set of water blocks on order for the cards. Plan is to liquid cool them (and the cpu) and convert them to single slot so I can throw in a 750ti to run a seventh monitor.




6 x Samsung SA850D and dual 295x2. Resolution is 7680 x 2880.


----------



## Tyrannocanis

I don't have any bezel compensation problems that I'm aware of; the only game that fails to launch for me is one finger deathpunch. I use flawless widescreen for many games though (mass effect series, skyrim, star craft 2, so on and so forth)


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Finally got some gpus to replace my 7950. Computer is quite a mess still, have a set of water blocks on order for the cards. Plan is to liquid cool them (and the cpu) and convert them to single slot so I can throw in a 750ti to run a seventh monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 x Samsung SA850D and dual 295x2. Resolution is 7680 x 2880.


That is mighty impressive. How is it gaming with a center bezel?


----------



## jason793

It took a bit to get use to, but I don't really notice it now.
The only real time I have issues is when there is text that gets cut in half over it.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Finally got some gpus to replace my 7950. Computer is quite a mess still, have a set of water blocks on order for the cards. Plan is to liquid cool them (and the cpu) and convert them to single slot so I can throw in a 750ti to run a seventh monitor.
> 
> 6 x Samsung SA850D and dual 295x2. Resolution is 7680 x 2880.


Very nice!









How are you running the 6th monitor right now, through an MST hub? Do you game and are the cards in crossfire?

Curious to see what your experience is like. I'm running the same gpu set up with a 5x1 portrait eyefinity array and it has been a disaster so far.


----------



## jason793

I am running 2 MST hubs with 2 monitors on each and the other 2 monitors connected directly to the card.

I game on them and I'm using crossfire. What sort of issues are you having?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> It took a bit to get use to, but I don't really notice it now.
> The only real time I have issues is when there is text that gets cut in half over it.


I am very tempted to do a 6er for my next setup, but I am hesitant because of Games like Diablo3 that keeps the toon in the center of the screen, and I it would be odd to look at two halfs of him all the time. Or for games with a crosshair dead center.

But you may be changing my mind.


----------



## dcombs108

I'm about to set up my first eyefinity set up Asus 1080p 24" monitor x3 r9 290 windforce edition....any pointers


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcombs108*
> 
> I'm about to set up my first eyefinity set up Asus 1080p 24" monitor x3 r9 290 windforce edition....any pointers


crossfire


----------



## dcombs108

Pdastery.....I know that that would be ideal....right now I'm mainly interested in pointers as to how to set up which monitor to which port etc.


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcombs108*
> 
> Pdastery.....I know that that would be ideal....right now I'm mainly interested in pointers as to how to set up which monitor to which port etc.


depends on your card, my sapphire lets me use 2 dvi and 1 dp for triple monitors but when i flashed bios to asus It didn't work


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Finally got some gpus to replace my 7950. Computer is quite a mess still, have a set of water blocks on order for the cards. Plan is to liquid cool them (and the cpu) and convert them to single slot so I can throw in a 750ti to run a seventh monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 x Samsung SA850D and dual 295x2. Resolution is 7680 x 2880.


Why don't you have SSD? spit out some benchmarks and/or fps data


----------



## dcombs108

I have stock bios I have access to 2 standard dvi....one dvi to hdmi....one hdmi and one do "active" adapter to dvi,read somewhere that older cards need the "main" monitor to be dp is that still the case for r9 series


----------



## pdasterly

my main monitor is dvi, wont't matter you can change them in eyefinity


----------



## dcombs108

I see....I'm totally stoked To get it up and running


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcombs108*
> 
> I see....I'm totally stoked To get it up and running


I'm not sure if this is still an issue on the r9 series, but some of the 7xxx series cards had problems with screen tearing depending on what ports you used. I think the issue used to be from using mixing display port with hdmi / dvi.
Does anyone know if this is still an issue?


----------



## dcombs108

Not speaking fro experience but from what I read....the main monitor had to be DP....and you couldn't use more than 2 dvi...as the card wouldn't support more than 2 dvi...lanes?...ports?


----------



## pdasterly

depends on type of screen tearing, for me if the fps was too high i would have to enable v-sync.


----------



## dcombs108

Blah....hate vsync....hate screen tearing too...


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> Why don't you have SSD? spit out some benchmarks and/or fps data


Currently have a small ssd in it, blue thing right above the hard drive. It's pretty full though. Going to swap it for the larger one in my other rig when the rest of the parts come in. Ordered a set of water blocks today.

Haven't really had much time to do much with it yet. When I have less work I will see if I can get some benchmarks.
Any recommendations for benchmarks / games?


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Currently have a small ssd in it, blue thing right above the hard drive. It's pretty full though. Going to swap it for the larger one in my other rig when the rest of the parts come in. Ordered a set of water blocks today.
> 
> Haven't really had much time to do much with it yet. When I have less work I will see if I can get some benchmarks.
> Any recommendations for benchmarks / games?


i was looking at your rigbuilder sheet and didnt see the ssd.
unigine heaven/ catzilla are free and popular. bf4, metro:ll are gpu intensive. sniper 3 scales nice as does grid motorsports


----------



## jason793

I think the issues was from having 2 monitors on display port and one on dvi. The monitor on dvi would basically show screen tearing when ever it encountered movement. Things like dragging a window would show screen tearing across part of the monitor on dvi.
Now that I think about it the r9 series probably doesn't have that problem since the generally show multi screen setups using a mix of ports. The 7xxx series seemed to use display port with mst hubs for larger setups.


----------



## intelfan

3x Dell 1708FPB on a 6950 Sapphire Flex.


----------



## jason793

Gave Catzilla and Heaven a try. Looks like some overclocking is in order.


----------



## neurotix

Hey all. Not gonna read back through 250 posts to see if this was answered.

Does anyone here have issues with the beta drivers (14.7) and Flawless Widescreen?

I use Flawless Widescreen for Skyrim and Unreal Tournament 3, on 14.4 this program works great and the games are perfect. However, with 14.7, when I try and use Flawless Widescreen it gives me memory errors in the FW info. I don't remember the error codes as I went back to 14.4, but essentially Flawless Widescreen can't access the memory used for the games and gives a memory injection error.

Anyone know a fix?


----------



## mojobear

Hey neurotix

Had same issuer w 14.7 RC3 (went straight to this from 14.4 WHQL). Found a fix but it doesnt work for all games. Go settings -> configuration -> display detection -> click enable display detection override

This fixed skyrim but witcher 2 was still having issues.

Hope this helps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Hey all. Not gonna read back through 250 posts to see if this was answered.
> 
> Does anyone here have issues with the beta drivers (14.7) and Flawless Widescreen?
> 
> I use Flawless Widescreen for Skyrim and Unreal Tournament 3, on 14.4 this program works great and the games are perfect. However, with 14.7, when I try and use Flawless Widescreen it gives me memory errors in the FW info. I don't remember the error codes as I went back to 14.4, but essentially Flawless Widescreen can't access the memory used for the games and gives a memory injection error.
> 
> Anyone know a fix?


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojobear*
> 
> Hey neurotix
> 
> Had same issuer w 14.7 RC3 (went straight to this from 14.4 WHQL). Found a fix but it doesnt work for all games. Go settings -> configuration -> display detection -> click enable display detection override
> 
> This fixed skyrim but witcher 2 was still having issues.
> 
> Hope this helps


Hey thanks! rep+

Not sure if I'm gonna try this or not, since my setup is working fine now...


----------



## Han Bao Quan

Here's my setup

can I join the club? (3x 27'' 2560x1440)
Sorry for the bad lighting.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> I think the issues was from having 2 monitors on display port and one on dvi. The monitor on dvi would basically show screen tearing when ever it encountered movement. Things like dragging a window would show screen tearing across part of the monitor on dvi.
> Now that I think about it the r9 series probably doesn't have that problem since the generally show multi screen setups using a mix of ports. The 7xxx series seemed to use display port with mst hubs for larger setups.


Tearing is only in eyefinity,

Before I upgraded to Lightnings I Just started running everything as Desktop Extended.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Han Bao Quan*
> 
> Here's my setup
> 
> can I join the club? (3x 27'' 2560x1440)
> Sorry for the bad lighting.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


GPUs?


----------



## nightfox

can i join?

quadfire 2x 290x and 2x 290's. 3x 30" 2560 x 1600


----------



## frag85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> I'm not sure if this is still an issue on the r9 series, but some of the 7xxx series cards had problems with screen tearing depending on what ports you used. I think the issue used to be from using mixing display port with hdmi / dvi.
> Does anyone know if this is still an issue?


The new cards have a 2nd clock for keeping both Dr and DVI in sync.


----------



## Khaled G

Hello every one here











3500x1920 and need to figure out how to add 2 more monitors to the group. Club3D MST Hub + Acive/Passive HDMI Adapters ?


----------



## Han Bao Quan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> GPUs?


Sorry for the late response

Asus R9-290x Direct CUII crossfire.


----------



## mojobear

hey nightfox,

with the 290x and 290s do you get performance between the two when cross firing or does it go with the slower/lower shader card?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> can i join?
> 
> quadfire 2x 290x and 2x 290's. 3x 30" 2560 x 1600


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojobear*
> 
> hey nightfox,
> 
> with the 290x and 290s do you get performance between the two when cross firing or does it go with the slower/lower shader card?


I can't say because I don't know 100% for sure with the 290X, but with all older cards the shader, ROP and TMU count is reduced to match that of the slowest card.

For example, the 7970 has 2048 shaders, 32 ROPs and 128 TMUs. When crossfired with a 7950, both cards will have 1792 shaders, 32 ROPs and 112 TMUs. (Of course, this would still be about 180% faster than a single 7970 if not more, so the performance makes up for it BY FAR. It just won't be quite as good as two 7970s.)


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mojobear*
> 
> hey nightfox,
> 
> with the 290x and 290s do you get performance between the two when cross firing or does it go with the slower/lower shader card?
> 
> 
> 
> *I can't say because I don't know 100% for sure with the 290X, but with all older cards the shader, ROP and TMU count is reduced to match that of the slowest card.*
> 
> For example, the 7970 has 2048 shaders, 32 ROPs and 128 TMUs. When crossfired with a 7950, both cards will have 1792 shaders, 32 ROPs and 112 TMUs. (Of course, this would still be about 180% faster than a single 7970 if not more, so the performance makes up for it BY FAR. It just won't be quite as good as two 7970s.)
Click to expand...

How is that going to happen in hardware exactly?????


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojobear*
> 
> hey nightfox,
> 
> with the 290x and 290s do you get performance between the two when cross firing or does it go with the slower/lower shader card?


i havent done some test but I will run a quick test and run firestrike with crossfire 290x and crossfire 290X+290 and post here the results

here are the result:

crossfire 290x
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2759037

crossfire 290x + 290 (stock)
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2759060

crossfire 290x + 290 (oc'd to 1000 to match 290x clock)
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2759077

interesting result. crossfire 290x + 290 oc has better result than crossfire 290x lol.

I dont know why but when I crossfire 290x and 290, it makes my 290 as main card.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I can't say because I don't know 100% for sure with the 290X, but with all older cards the shader, ROP and TMU count is reduced to match that of the slowest card.
> 
> For example, the 7970 has 2048 shaders, 32 ROPs and 128 TMUs. When crossfired with a 7950, both cards will have 1792 shaders, 32 ROPs and 112 TMUs. (Of course, this would still be about 180% faster than a single 7970 if not more, so the performance makes up for it BY FAR. It just won't be quite as good as two 7970s.)


What? This never happened before and its not possible to happen. Please check your sources or if you dont know ask someone before you spread misinformations


----------



## mojobear

Interesting stuff! Thanks for benches. + Rep

I wonder if crossfire also decreases the shader count of the 290x to match the 290.

Anyways thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> i havent done some test but I will run a quick test and run firestrike with crossfire 290x and crossfire 290X+290 and post here the results
> 
> here are the result:
> 
> crossfire 290x
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2759037
> 
> crossfire 290x + 290 (stock)
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2759060
> 
> crossfire 290x + 290 (oc'd to 1000 to match 290x clock)
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2759077
> 
> interesting result. crossfire 290x + 290 oc has better result than crossfire 290x lol.
> 
> I dont know why but when I crossfire 290x and 290, it makes my 290 as main card.


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojobear*
> 
> Interesting stuff! Thanks for benches. + Rep
> 
> I wonder if crossfire also decreases the shader count of the 290x to match the 290.
> 
> Anyways thanks


anyways to check shaders? i mean during gaming or on load? gpu-z is showing same. 290x as 2816 and 290 as 2560. one thing i notice though that if crossfire 290x and 290, the direct compute is untick on 290. guess thats only thing i notice.

i can say that my bench is not so realiable as my board has plx chip. it add some latencies


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Guys....

I got a replacement for the monitor that I broke...

I have my Eyefinity back.

i am so happy to have it back you don't even know. I literally didnt want to play any games at all once I had to move back down to my 2K HD+ monitor, now that im back to my 32:9 EyefinityDS... oh my god im so happy.








AMD IS SO AWESOME, EYEFINITY FTW.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Guys....
> 
> I got a replacement for the monitor that I broke...


How did you do that? I thought I was the only one clumsy enough to break monitors


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> How did you do that? I thought I was the only one clumsy enough to break monitors


Saved up my income and i found the monitor i needed on ebay for 97$


----------



## neurotix

Yeah, there's games that people recommend to me and I won't even play them if they don't support Eyefinity well.

Thank God for *ahem*, try before you buy. SOOO many games, NEW game don't support Eyefinity at all. Sometimes I wonder why I even have it. Other games work with it but require a slew of ini fixes and Flawless Widescreen. (cough Skyrim). It's 2014, almost 2015 and Eyefinity isn't a new thing. Developers for PC should be required to make games work in surround setups.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Yeah, there's games that people recommend to me and I won't even play them if they don't support Eyefinity well.
> 
> Thank God for *ahem*, try before you buy. SOOO many games, NEW game don't support Eyefinity at all. Sometimes I wonder why I even have it. Other games work with it but require a slew of ini fixes and Flawless Widescreen. (cough Skyrim). It's 2014, almost 2015 and Eyefinity isn't a new thing. Developers for PC should be required to make games work in surround setups.


What games are you buying?

I am hard pressed in my Origin/Steam library to find any other than really old games that don't support eyefinity


----------



## neurotix

XCOM Enemy Unknown + expansion, Transistor, couple others that work horribly in Eyefinity (can't remember which atm).

The funniest one so far was probably XCOM, it *actually rendered the opening cinematic scenes completely upside down*.


----------



## Elmy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFT2AF-iolI&feature=youtu.be

My latest video of BF4 5400X1920 using 2 Club3D 295X2's


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFT2AF-iolI&feature=youtu.be
> 
> My latest video of BF4 5400X1920 using 2 Club3D 295X2's


are you running 60hz or 120hz? I am one of the few people i know who were having a frame delay/ghosting when pushing high res and high refresh rates. Your game looks good and smooth
Also what drivers are you using? thanks.


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> are you running 60hz or 120hz? I am one of the few people i know who were having a frame delay/ghosting when pushing high res and high refresh rates. Your game looks good and smooth
> Also what drivers are you using? thanks.


I am running 120Hz with Lightboost hack. Drivers that work are 14.7 RC3 and 14.8 anything before that does not work.

My hardware is listed in that video. Cards are not overclocked and 4770K is @ 4.5 with HT on


----------



## bbond007

I'm trying out EyeFinity for now and put my Nvidia aside for the moment.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This game, The Vanishing of Ethan Carter looks outstanding in EyeFinity. (With Flawless Widescreen)

also this demo really shows off EyeFinty

http://developer.amd.com/resources/documentation-articles/gpu-demos/amd-radeon-hd-7900-series-graphics-real-time-demos/

cheers!


----------



## Lanvin

Hmm. 14.9 drivers. Here's the eyefinity "improvements":

AMD Eyefinity enhancements
Mixed Resolution Support
A new architecture providing brand new capabilities
Display groups can be created with monitors of different resolution (including difference sizes and shapes)
Users have a choice of how surface is created over the display group
Fill - legacy mode, best for identical monitors
Fit - create the Eyefinity surface using best available rectangular area with attached displays
Expand - create a virtual Eyefinity surface using desktops as viewports onto the surface
Eyefinity Display Alignment
Enables control over alignment between adjacent monitors
One-Click Setup
Driver detects layout of extended desktop
Can create Eyefinity display group using this layout in one click!

Downloading it now and will try if it will fix the bezel adjustment issue.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lanvin*
> 
> Hmm. 14.9 drivers. Here's the eyefinity "improvements":
> 
> AMD Eyefinity enhancements
> Mixed Resolution Support
> A new architecture providing brand new capabilities
> Display groups can be created with monitors of different resolution (including difference sizes and shapes)
> Users have a choice of how surface is created over the display group
> Fill - legacy mode, best for identical monitors
> Fit - create the Eyefinity surface using best available rectangular area with attached displays
> Expand - create a virtual Eyefinity surface using desktops as viewports onto the surface
> Eyefinity Display Alignment
> Enables control over alignment between adjacent monitors
> One-Click Setup
> Driver detects layout of extended desktop
> Can create Eyefinity display group using this layout in one click!
> 
> Downloading it now and will try if it will fix the bezel adjustment issue.


Please report back how they behave. I have had zero issues out of my current configuration, and I don't want to loose my display profiles and overclock on the monitors just to have to roll back because the new driver sucks balls...But if it is an improvement and has extra features AND stability...I wantz itz!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Copy paste from my facebook

EyefinityDS, best thing to have ever happened to my gaming experience.
Finally was able to color match my two monitors together close enough to eliminate the color jarring issue.
watching Ultra widescreen movies in Eyefinity, playing all my favorite games in Eyefinity, Browsing the internet and using my workstation programs...
3200x900 EyefinityDS, [snip] fantastic.
I haven't tried it yet, but I'm pretty sure I can even push 3840x1080 EyefinityDS too.


----------



## wombatface

Any reason why after installing Windows 7, using the newest drivers on a 290 and three U2311H's, Windows now shows my three monitors as one big monitor and I cant Windows-P between duplicate or expand any more?

As long as the eyefinity profile is enabled, I can't switch, period. I had to reinstall Windows and even tried old versions of the Catalyst drivers, and I cannot for the life of me figure out how to get it working on the fly again and it is extremely annoying.

Anyone?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wombatface*
> 
> Any reason why after installing Windows 7, using the newest drivers on a 290 and three U2311H's, Windows now shows my three monitors as one big monitor and I cant Windows-P between duplicate or expand any more?
> 
> As long as the eyefinity profile is enabled, I can't switch, period. I had to reinstall Windows and even tried old versions of the Catalyst drivers, and I cannot for the life of me figure out how to get it working on the fly again and it is extremely annoying.
> 
> Anyone?


Have you tried disabling the the displays and then recreating expanded and eyefinity profiles?
You might need to unplug two monitors and re-add each one by one, then created/save an extended group profile, then create/save an eyefinity profile and assigning hotkeys for each profile.


----------



## axiumone

Has anyone picked up alien isolation? Doesn't seem like the game supports multi monitor. Doesnt even load.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Has anyone picked up alien isolation? Doesn't seem like the game supports multi monitor. Doesnt even load.


I didnt realize its out yet. I guess you checked WSGF?


----------



## axiumone

Yeah, it seem's to have launched a day early on steam.

No one is discussing it at all. The only info is on *shudder* steam forums. Seems like a few people are having the same issue. The game just loads to a black screen. No sound, no menu, just the in game cursor. Tried fullscreen and windowed with the same results.

So much for it being an AMD Gaming Evolved title...


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Yeah, it seem's to have launched a day early on steam.
> 
> No one is discussing it at all. The only info is on *shudder* steam forums. Seems like a few people are having the same issue. The game just loads to a black screen. No sound, no menu, just the in game cursor. Tried fullscreen and windowed with the same results.
> 
> So much for it being an AMD Gaming Evolved title...


Yeah wiki shows it's "in house game engine" so i can't even see anything being attempted from other games such as flawless widescreen profiles or whatever.









Quote:


> We've also confirmed Alien: Isolation is running on an in-house engine built by The Creative Assembly, and that it features "no multiplayer whatsoever" to use Napper's words. The studio is still exploring console-specific functionality, such as Kinect integration on Xbox One; in the PS4 demo we used the touchpad to bring up and manipulate a pause screen map, and the controller's sensor light flashed with the in-game motion tracker.


source

Looks like a true console port or maybe not.


----------



## axiumone

Thanks for trying to help man!









Got the game to work. The crossfire profile for this game that comes with 14.9 drivers was causing the issue. Had to switch the crossfire profile to afr friendly in order for the game to load.

But of course, there are other issue. The hud in the game is broken for 5x1 monitor configurations. The whole hud is limited to one of the side screens. Lets see if I can fix that somehow.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Has anyone picked up alien isolation? Doesn't seem like the game supports multi monitor. Doesnt even load.


If a game doesnt support mulit monitor I have no reason to play it unless I can do a centered boarderless window.

Although Tomb Raider 2013 works just fine if you window it and then maximize the window. So as long as theres some way to support eyefinity Ill play it if not, it's irrelevant.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Has anyone picked up alien isolation? Doesn't seem like the game supports multi monitor. Doesnt even load.
> 
> 
> 
> If a game doesnt support mulit monitor I have no reason to play it unless I can do a centered boarderless window.
> 
> Although Tomb Raider 2013 works just fine if you window it and then maximize the window. So as long as theres some way to support eyefinity Ill play it if not, it's irrelevant.
Click to expand...

This. I find that most games that don't support eyefinity weren't really worth playing. Over the last year and a half of having my multi monitor setup, I simply cannot restrict myself to those wretched tunnel vision games. With no widescreen fixer / flawless widescreen or native support, I simply trash the game and move on to something better.


----------



## DividebyZERO

ahh my fellow eyefinity fans, we all think the same! You know whats the worst part about single monitor? When the stupid game is like here is your FOV of 50! Enjoy!

What about the games that works with eyefinity but the flashlight was designed for 1080p single screen. Some are worse than others.
5760x1080

11520x2160


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Wish I could get the parts for my eGPU mod so I could push my EyefinityDS to 3840x1080 mine caps at 3360x1050 which blows just a few lines of pixels less than the dual OGSSAA at 1080P on both monitors.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Wish I could get the parts for my eGPU mod so I could push my EyefinityDS to 3840x1080 mine caps at 3360x1050 which blows just a few lines of pixels less than the dual OGSSAA at 1080P on both monitors.


i just took a look at your system pictures, thats crazy. I never thought of a laptop in a desktop. OCN has some crazy talented people on here. how is wildstar, and have you played ffxiv?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> i just took a look at your system pictures, thats crazy. I never thought of a laptop in a desktop. OCN has some crazy talented people on here. how is wildstar, and have you played ffxiv?


Yeah its a great idea I'm just too dirt poor and sick to get it done. It's actually pretty depressing to have it sit on my desk and realize it would take me more than a years worth of saving my pitiful income and spending next to nothing. I've been thinking of asking for donations or something for those who'd be interested in seeing it done and I could create a guide but the instant people see Alienware they flip their lid and im sure no one would help out.

WiildStar is suffering right now but the company is working to help fix it. I have no interest in FF14, it's just not an interest for me. I've already got to Pay toplay mmos and i can't pay for both of them, i couldnt take on another it's just too much money for me.
I mean it takes me 2 months to save up to actually get a 150$ monitor if i don't spend a dime. =_=

I'd love finish the project and show people jsut how far you can push a laptop and PC modding but unless I get sponcered or helped out it will never be finished.


----------



## Insane1

Hello there,

Currently using Eyefinity with 3 24inches, I'd like to know if I could replace my defective central screen by a either a 4k 28inches or a 34inches 21:9(3440x1440), and if the resolution of one of these screens would adjust automatically to 1080 when setting up my Eyefinity group?

Thanks!


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Insane1*
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> Currently using Eyefinity with 3 24inches, I'd like to know if I could replace my defective central screen by a either a 4k 28inches or a 34inches 21:9(3440x1440), and if the resolution of one of these screens would adjust automatically to 1080 when setting up my Eyefinity group?
> 
> Thanks!


You may want t have a look at this article right here from Guru 3D

*AMD Eyefinity 3-panel Mixed Resolution review - Introduction*

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/amd-eyefinity-3-panel-mixed-resolution-review.html

Hope it helps

Greg


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Thanks for trying to help man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the game to work. The crossfire profile for this game that comes with 14.9 drivers was causing the issue. Had to switch the crossfire profile to afr friendly in order for the game to load.
> 
> But of course, there are other issue. The hud in the game is broken for 5x1 monitor configurations. The whole hud is limited to one of the side screens. Lets see if I can fix that somehow.


Well.... the game received a "day one" patch today. That broke the game again. Black screen on launch. Disabling crossfire doesn't fix it now. That was money well spent. What does "AMD Gaming Evolved" stand for again?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So whats the correct angle for the monitors? I just got my two other IPS panels and it looks great but when the picture comes to the side monitors its not even kinda gets angled weird. Hope that makes sense.

Been playing my first game on the setup. Alien isolation, love the eyefinity support right out the box. Years ago that was unheard of. Really solid game on a side note.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So whats the correct angle for the monitors? I just got my two other IPS panels and it looks great but when the picture comes to the side monitors its not even kinda gets angled weird. Hope that makes sense.
> 
> Been playing my first game on the setup. Alien isolation, love the eyefinity support right out the box. Years ago that was unheard of. Really solid game on a side note.


I dont know the angle, and it might be more of a preference, or dependent of FoV maybe, I dont know the science behind it. But I solved the odd angle issue by using the bezel correction screen and rotating the side monitors til the hypotenuse of the triangles looked straight.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Well.... the game received a "day one" patch today. That broke the game again. Black screen on launch. Disabling crossfire doesn't fix it now. That was money well spent. What does "AMD Gaming Evolved" stand for again?


Forgive me but i think they mean "AMD Gaming Devolved" sometimes. I know quite a few AMD gaming evolved titles that don't seem to work right sadly. Nvidia seems to have the same issues as well. I don't think we can take it at face value anymore.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

2nd copy of the monitor for my EyefinityDS display arrived yesterday, picked up some tools, time to start modding to create my custom bezel minimumized perfect EyefinityDS display.

Been waiting for a long time, finally I get to do this. A full 3200x900 screen with only minimal interference of the bezel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Forgive me but i think they mean "AMD Gaming Devolved" sometimes. I know quite a few AMD gaming evolved titles that don't seem to work right sadly. Nvidia seems to have the same issues as well. I don't think we can take it at face value anymore.


It's not AMD's issue, AMD is just sponcering, it's just the terrible developer that doesn't (words) get it.

AMD is just getting their branding out and supporting developers, for the sake of business, I'm not blaming them.
I'm putting the failures on the developers for not conforming to a standard that's set by gamers and their expectations. The industry sucks.

What I don't understand is how these developers keep managing break something most game engines manage to do natively.
I play MMORPGs, and almost every one of them manages to support eyefinity just by default.

Vindictus, Eden Eternal, TERA, WoW, WildStar, and hundreds of other MMOs and indie or otherwise inexpensive game engines just happen to support eyefinity without breaking the game or having issues.

I don't see how devs keep screwing up this usually native support in more expensive engines.

Tomb Raider 2013 works in EyefinityDS in fullscreen window mode, but not in fullscreen standard. Why...?
Obviously it works in the engine, but why isn't it working with a non standard resolution it works with a simple change of a setting?


----------



## frag85

Yeah FranBunnyFFXII, unfortunately that is what the gaming industry has warped into. It blows my mind when games 10 or 15 years old work fine but new titles don't.

I especially dint get when games are made with very narrow FOVs with no adjustment. I sense that many issues are inexperience and incompetence.

There are many games engines that are fine with wider multimonitor or multiGPU, but someone manages to screw that up.


----------



## Widde

Running with a Samsung Syncmaster 2243BW and 2 Benq G2420HDBL off of 2 R9 290s







Just discovered the magic that is eyefinity ^^ Takes some getting used to though 5040 x 1050


----------



## mojobear

hey guys - anyone on the newer AMD drivers....14.6 later notice that flawless widescreen and widescreen fixer no longer work for them? Many games just wont do the fix anymore such as witcher 2, skyrim etc....

Anyone?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojobear*
> 
> hey guys - anyone on the newer AMD drivers....14.6 later notice that flawless widescreen and widescreen fixer no longer work for them? Many games just wont do the fix anymore such as witcher 2, skyrim etc....
> 
> Anyone?


I stopped updating my drivers at 13.12 because i found my stability there was 99% and my performance was great in all my games even at 2.9megapixels.
Hearing things breaking makes me less willing to update drivers.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojobear*
> 
> hey guys - anyone on the newer AMD drivers....14.6 later notice that flawless widescreen and widescreen fixer no longer work for them? Many games just wont do the fix anymore such as witcher 2, skyrim etc....
> 
> Anyone?


I couldn't get the vanashing of ethan carter to work... I didnt check others but now you have me wondering


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> 
> 
> Running with a Samsung Syncmaster 2243BW and 2 Benq G2420HDBL off of 2 R9 290s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just discovered the magic that is eyefinity ^^ Takes some getting used to though


imagine the how much time I spent to get used to my 1600p eyefinity. My eyes has to moved alot compared to when only 1 monitor. I enjoyed playing though







and working with eyefinity


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojobear*
> 
> hey guys - anyone on the newer AMD drivers....14.6 later notice that flawless widescreen and widescreen fixer no longer work for them? Many games just wont do the fix anymore such as witcher 2, skyrim etc....
> 
> Anyone?


I asked this same question, and someone answered it for me.



There ya go. Check that, and fill in your resolution if it doesn't auto detect it. This made Flawless Widescreen work for me under drivers later than 14.4. (I'm using 14.9 WHQL now.)

(Open Flawless Widescreen, go to Settings menu > Configuration, click Display Detection on the left, check "Enable Display Detection Override").

Widescreen Fixer, I have no idea. I don't use it because all the games I play are covered by Flawless Widescreen, and it does a MUCH better job with games like Skyrim.


----------



## mojobear

lol haha thanks neurotix...I was the one that gave you the answer (you even gave me a rep haha). Was wondering if overall other people are having same issue.

At least for me going back to 13.12 fixes the issue for me. Flawless works without forcing the override on 13.12. On 14.6 and over, even override doesnt work for some games such as assassins creed IV.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I asked this same question, and someone answered it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> There ya go. Check that, and fill in your resolution if it doesn't auto detect it. This made Flawless Widescreen work for me under drivers later than 14.4. (I'm using 14.9 WHQL now.)
> 
> (Open Flawless Widescreen, go to Settings menu > Configuration, click Display Detection on the left, check "Enable Display Detection Override").
> 
> Widescreen Fixer, I have no idea. I don't use it because all the games I play are covered by Flawless Widescreen, and it does a MUCH better job with games like Skyrim.


----------



## neurotix

Indeed, you were the one that told me.

It works for me on 14.9 with Skyrim and Unreal Tournament 3 (two games that never get uninstalled).

I DO have Assassin's Creed 4 BUT I haven't tried it at all yet, because I have a bunch of other games I need to play.

Worst case, revert to 14.4 WHQL drivers. I only updated to betas and then 14.9 recently. For a long time I was using 14.4 and I had no issues with Flawless Widescreen.

From what little I can tell, the program can't hook the memory of games and inject it's code in newer drivers. FW gives memory errors in it's output window if I don't use Display Detection Override.

Perhaps someone needs to inform the makers of Flawless Widescreen, or maybe even AMD, about the problems it has with newer drivers. I'd Google about it but I'm busy doing other things atm.


----------



## mojobear

Actually breaking news...Try 14.9.1 beta!!!

Seems like flawless works per normal now. No need for override. Let me know if it works for you.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Indeed, you were the one that told me.
> 
> It works for me on 14.9 with Skyrim and Unreal Tournament 3 (two games that never get uninstalled).
> 
> I DO have Assassin's Creed 4 BUT I haven't tried it at all yet, because I have a bunch of other games I need to play.
> 
> Worst case, revert to 14.4 WHQL drivers. I only updated to betas and then 14.9 recently. For a long time I was using 14.4 and I had no issues with Flawless Widescreen.
> 
> From what little I can tell, the program can't hook the memory of games and inject it's code in newer drivers. FW gives memory errors in it's output window if I don't use Display Detection Override.
> 
> Perhaps someone needs to inform the makers of Flawless Widescreen, or maybe even AMD, about the problems it has with newer drivers. I'd Google about it but I'm busy doing other things atm.


----------



## neurotix

Excellent. Rep+

I will try this tomorrow, as I'm on the normal 14.9. (Don't feel like installing drivers and testing things now.)


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Hey guys http://www.overclock.net/t/1519591/eyefinityds-bezel-minizing-build-log/0_100 Check it out.



also this needs top be updated

FranBunnyFFXII --- 1x HD 7970m @920mhz OC --- 1x Dell PH2014, 1x ASUS VS207T @ 3200x900~3840x1080

Changes: 2x Dell P2014H, 3200x900 EyefinityDS


----------



## DividebyZERO

Might as well throw mine in here, AMD 290x quadfire - Triple 4k Eyefinity in portrait(not mounted yet). 39" Seiki panels x 3

ingame screenshot: The vanishing of Ethan carter


Picture of my eyefinity same shot:


----------



## King4x4

If only they were 60hz


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Might as well throw mine in here, AMD 290x quadfire - Triple 4k Eyefinity in portrait(not mounted yet). 39" Seiki panels x 3
> 
> ingame screenshot: The vanishing of Ethan carter
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of my eyefinity same shot:


Congrats... That looks awesome! Welcome to the club









Haven't played the title yet. How would you rate the game play? Trailer looks interesting.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> If only they were 60hz


Thats the nice thing about being able to do 120hz21080 if needed - here is a shot for 120hz/1080x3

I keep moving them around as i am about to try and mount them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Congrats... That looks awesome! Welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't played the title yet. How would you rate the game play? Trailer looks interesting.


To be honest i haven't played it much, i was just in awe of the graphics on this title. I hope to sit down and play it soon though. What little i have played seems kinda strange, a good strange.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Update for me, i got my monitors mounted finally. pretty happy with it now. Dr Pepper can for size reference.






Still needs some tidy up but it's a start









edited:


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

edit
Testing this here.
aw gameplay of Tomb Raider in EyefinityDS wont load here
http://i.imgur.com/Rv928WC.gifv


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit
> Testing this here.
> aw gameplay of Tomb Raider in EyefinityDS wont load here
> http://i.imgur.com/Rv928WC.gifv


I am not sure i see exactly what you mean. I noticed the blood when she was shot only showed for what appeared to be center screen(if it were 3). Is that you you mean?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> I am not sure i see exactly what you mean. I noticed the blood when she was shot only showed for what appeared to be center screen(if it were 3). Is that you you mean?


It's not what's in the GIF, it's the broken image.
Overclock.net doesn't parse the .gifv image correctly.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> It's not what's in the GIF, it's the broken image.
> Overclock.net doesn't parse the .gifv image correctly.


I am afraid you will have to spell it out for me, I don't see anything broken?


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> I am afraid you will have to spell it out for me, I don't see anything broken?


Up top she posted an unsupported gif , hence it was broken.

Then below she posted the external link to the gif that was unsupported by the forum.

It was a test to see if it were possible to embed the gif...I suppose


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Up top she posted an unsupported gif , hence it was broken.
> 
> Then below she posted the external link to the gif that was unsupported by the forum.
> 
> It was a test to see if it were possible to embed the gif...I suppose


Haha thank you, now I see. I thought she was saying something was wrong with eyefinity in tomb raider. I kept looking at the gif trying to find what was wrong with the game LOL. I didn't realize she meant the file itself..


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Update for me, i got my monitors mounted finally. pretty happy with it now. Dr Pepper can for size reference.


Jeebus. Those look huge. What size are they?

(I'm just a bit jealous.)


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Jeebus. Those look huge. What size are they?
> 
> (I'm just a bit jealous.)


Pixel density>physical size.


----------



## DividebyZERO

They are Seiki 39 inch panels, they only do [email protected], and anything lower can be customized. I usually alternate between 4k eyefinity, and 120hz1080p eyefinity. I don't know what the PPI is but they are way better than my previous monitors in both size and clarity. Comparing to my old TN panel 27" eyefinity viewsonics, or before that hp tn panel 23inch eyefinity. I initially figured the size would be too much. I have now become used to them and have treid multiple times to play on my other setup and can't. I am waiting for [email protected] to become affordable and somewhere close to the size of these in the future. for now these are going to be it for me.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Pixel density>physical size.


Oh, of course. Resolution comes first. I'm happy with my 23" 1080p x3 setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> They are Seiki 39 inch panels, they only do [email protected], and anything lower can be customized. I usually alternate between 4k eyefinity, and 120hz1080p eyefinity. I don't know what the PPI is but they are way better than my previous monitors in both size and clarity. Comparing to my old TN panel 27" eyefinity viewsonics, or before that hp tn panel 23inch eyefinity. I initially figured the size would be too much. I have now become used to them and have treid multiple times to play on my other setup and can't. I am waiting for [email protected] to become affordable and somewhere close to the size of these in the future. for now these are going to be it for me.


That's pretty cool, I'm sure 4k at even 30hz would still look phenomenal.

If you don't mind me asking, what did you pay per monitor?


----------



## DividebyZERO

First one was the newest at the time, i think i got it beginning of the year was 400$. the other two i got later on sale a little over 300$(boughtmine brand new). They should be really dirt cheap now(ebay even) but they don't really work out of the box as advertised. Mainly because if your using AMd it takes Toastyx's CRU and AMD pixel patch to get custom resolutions(dont have nvidia). Also to get 120hz properly you have to use the 50" firmware from seiki's 50inch 4k model. Desptie all this it's not too hard to accomplish. Triple 4k looks absolutiely amazing, it's just keeping up in games that will work with it on GPU power not so easy. 30hz works in games like The vanishing of Ethan Carter, or third person games like Batman, or strategy games. When i play online i swap to 120hz1080p to keep it smooth.

If i had a decent camera i would make a few videos but my cellphone just isn't going to cut it. I need to see whats a good camera that doesnt cost an arm and a leg.

The best thing i like about these myself are the thin bezels and the overall panel size really helps make the bezels even smaller. This is what keeps me from using old setup now.


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Thats the nice thing about being able to do 120hz21080 if needed - here is a shot for 120hz/1080x3
> 
> I keep moving them around as i am about to try and mount them.
> To be honest i haven't played it much, i was just in awe of the graphics on this title. I hope to sit down and play it soon though. What little i have played seems kinda strange, a good strange.


Holy pixels.....
Sweet setup.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

So people keep asking me when they see my EyefinityDS with the center bezel display, "How can you stand the center bezel doesn't it affect your aim?"










Guess not. lol.
I'm not even a serious FPS player.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> So people keep asking me when they see my EyefinityDS with the center bezel display, "How can you stand the center bezel doesn't it affect your aim?"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess not. lol.
> I'm not even a serious FPS player.


Do you use bezel compensation?
Is your cross hair even visible?

I am not debating the validity of your setup, just curious.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Do you use bezel compensation?
> Is your cross hair even visible?
> 
> I am not debating the validity of your setup, just curious.


Ofc not If i turn on bezel comp, I lose part of the image.

No bezel compenstation



If I turn it on my brain can't process the image appropriately.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Would eyefinity DS be viable in portrait mode? I am curious I have 23inch with bezels completely removed. I was wondering if portrait would be superior?


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Would eyefinity DS be viable in portrait mode? I am curious I have 23inch with bezels completely removed. I was wondering if portrait would be superior?


Yeah it would work, but that'd be a what 18:16 aspect ratio, almost a square.
And no, the point of DS is the widescreen without being so wide it becomes overbearing.
I didn't like 3 screens because of just how wide the perspective was, but 16:9 was too small, 32:9 is perfect.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Yeah it would work, but that'd be a what 18:16 aspect ratio, almost a square.
> And no, the point of DS is the widescreen without being so wide it becomes overbearing.
> I didn't like 3 screens because of just how wide the perspective was, but 16:9 was too small, 32:9 is perfect.


yeah makes sense, i went portrait for this very reason. It was hard to take good screenshots with the zoom fisheye in landscape blurry textures on the sides. People notice it right away


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> yeah makes sense, i went portrait for this very reason. It was hard to take good screenshots with the zoom fisheye in landscape blurry textures on the sides. People notice it right away


EyefinityDS seems to avoid this problem of being so wide it fisheyes, but still maintains an ultrawide perspective (ratio.)
It's noticably wider but no too much wider than 21:9 so you get the advantage of the larger screen space and ultrawide view, but it doesn't have noticable fisheye unless you look close.


----------



## fragamemnon

3xDell U2412HM
2xPowerColor R9 290


----------



## Noah3210

I think this is the place to post this i have had a eyefinity rig in the past but I finally got a K95 and i want to use the macro keys to switch from eyefinty 7860x1440 and 5760x1080p back to triple 1440p separate monitors with just a push of one macro key. I thought that the catisty control center would help with the presets but for some reason its not working.
any help would be awesome this is more of an convenience thing so its not the end of the world.

my build
i7 4930k
8gb ram
r9 290 crossfire ccc 13.12 (cant upgrade because of display issues)
evga 1600w
120gb (boot)
80Gb (gaming storage)

Displays
Seiki 39" x 3


----------



## p5ych00n5

Well my little expensive foray into Eyefinity has come to a screeching halt. My FOURTH active adapter just died on me and I'm reeeeaaaaalllllllyyyyy tempted to sell off my 3 22 inch LED's and lash out on a 27+


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Well my little expensive foray into Eyefinity has come to a screeching halt. My FOURTH active adapter just died on me and I'm reeeeaaaaalllllllyyyyy tempted to sell off my 3 22 inch LED's and lash out on a 27+


They're what 25$ a piece? Mine lasted a good 5~6 months.

And I wouldn't go and start selling stuff if I were you. those 22 inchers have some good pixel density behind them. Pixel density is kinda important.
You could try out EyefinityDS like I do, you don't need an adaptor for eyefinityDS.

but the active adapters aren't too expensive to go and get rid of monitors for.


----------



## inedenimadam

wow, mine have been rock solid. guess I will know where to look when my screen goes blank.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> wow, mine have been rock solid. guess I will know where to look when my screen goes blank.


Yeah I thought I had broken one of my monitors and didnt check the adaptor. I was pretty upset until i checked the adaptor, turns out i didnt break the monitor, the adaptor just failed.
What a relief.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> They're what 25$ a piece? Mine lasted a good 5~6 months.
> 
> And I wouldn't go and start selling stuff if I were you. those 22 inchers have some good pixel density behind them. Pixel density is kinda important.
> You could try out EyefinityDS like I do, you don't need an adaptor for eyefinityDS.
> 
> but the active adapters aren't too expensive to go and get rid of monitors for.


The AMD approved ones in Australia are north of $60.00, and even though two of the adapters were replacements I'm just frustrated that all have failed within 2 months.

I have been trying to find a DP capable 22 inch which in Australia are impossible to find (so far) to minimise outlay

EDIT: I was going through some testing, swapping out DVI Cables, alternating monitors and such and out of frustration I tried the Molex plug to add extra voltage to the PCI-E lanes (Crosshair V Formula - Z) and HUZZAH Eyefinity is back. Me Gusta.


----------



## rolandwally83

CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 4.0 Ghz
Cooler CPU: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B (SCMG-2100)
GPU: Asus 2 x AMD Radeon 6950 1 GB (CROSSFIRE EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/1GD5)
MOBO: Asus Crosshair IV Formula
PSU: Cooler Master GX 750
RAM: Kingston 2 x 2 GB i 2 x 4 GB HyperX blu DDR3 1600 Mhz Cl 9 (12 GB)
SSD: OCZ Agility 3 60 GB
HDD: WD Caviar WD2500YS, WD Caviar WD10EARS, WD Caviar WD3200AAJS, SEAGATE ST9120822AS
CASE: VENUZ VC701B Strona producenta obudowy http://www.linkworld.co.th/index.php/news/2-venuz-announced-full-tower-of-the-r-atx-vc701-gaming-pc-case-june-2012






https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=834637103253312&set=vb.100001210903969&type=3&theater


----------



## Elmy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0d30mrvywI 5400X1920 BF4 Eyefinity awesomeness.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjMlkpRz2-A the computer that powers it all.


----------



## King4x4

Just changed my 27in 1440 Monitors to 32in 1440 Monitors:

Previous Setup:


New Setup:



Just looking at the keyboard is enough to compare


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Just changed my 27in 1440 Monitors to 32in 1440 Monitors:
> 
> New Setup:
> 
> 
> 
> Just looking at the keyboard is enough to compare


man look at that distance from your face to the monitor. careful with your eyes man.

anyway, how was it? have you seen difference from 27 to 32 even with same resolution?


----------



## King4x4

I sit back whhhhhhhhhhy back with arms outstrechted when gaming so it's perfect.

The monitors got excellent ppi at 92 and reading on them is pretty good!


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> I sit back whhhhhhhhhhy back with arms outstrechted when gaming so it's perfect.
> 
> The monitors got excellent ppi at 92 and reading on them is pretty good!


Nice setup, is that World of Warcraft on the pic with the game playing?


----------



## King4x4

Yup:thumb:


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Yup:thumb:


not to derail, but hows WOD?


----------



## King4x4

Very decent.. Much better then Pandas thats for sure!


----------



## p5ych00n5

Gaaahhhhhh, now my adapter has decided to play nice and all of a sudden work perfectly.............

In saying that I'm still clinging onto my old 24 inch incase the adapter fails again and I'm not stuck on 22 inch 1080p


----------



## inedenimadam

Not sure if this belongs here, but running the last two betas have borked bezel compensation for me. Every time I try to set it up, it tells me my display configuration has changed, and does not go to the yellow triangle.

Just trying to isolate this to either a driver issue, or a Windows 10 DP issue. My guess is the later, but you cans can help confirm this for me.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Not sure if this belongs here, but running the last two betas have borked bezel compensation for me. Every time I try to set it up, it tells me my display configuration has changed, and does not go to the yellow triangle.
> 
> Just trying to isolate this to either a driver issue, or a Windows 10 DP issue. My guess is the later, but you cans can help confirm this for me.


I had a similar issue also, I did get the yellow triangle I think the first time. After that it kept telling to save changes but then never applied anything and I couldnt get to the yellow triangle. Matter of fact the 14.11 totally messed up my windows 10 install. I had super large icons and eyefinity kept flaking out Every time I tried to setup portrait.

On win7 had the same issues but my desktop didnt get messed up like it did in win10


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Very decent.. Much better then Pandas thats for sure!


speaking of which are gaming wow on amd or nvidia?

Reason I ask is WOW doesnt like my eyefinity in dx11. I cannot get full screen dx11 properly. I dont recall that issue with nvidia surround.


----------



## King4x4

Gaming on AMD.

Btw just broke the eyefinity setup... Sadly my table ain't big enough and one monitor covers nearly everything in view.

Might put two 27in monitors with the 32in in the middle now.


----------



## piperfect

Same, Windows 10 just did an update and it messed up my bezel compensation I get that same error. It worked yesterday without issue.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Gaming on AMD.
> 
> Btw just broke the eyefinity setup... Sadly my table ain't big enough and one monitor covers nearly everything in view.
> 
> Might put two 27in monitors with the 32in in the middle now.


have you tried portrait?


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quick question, does everyone use Eyefinity 24/7 or just for gaming.

I find I only use it for gaming and disable when benching, studying and general usage etc etc, I find it easier and less of a headache as I can use all my monitors seperately for different tasks (gpu/cpu monitoring programs, school projects on seperate screens etc)


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Quick question, does everyone use Eyefinity 24/7 or just for gaming.
> 
> I find I only use it for gaming and disable when benching, studying and general usage etc etc, I find it easier and less of a headache as I can use all my monitors seperately for different tasks (gpu/cpu monitoring programs, school projects on seperate screens etc)


Just gaming for me also. For everything else I switch to extended mode.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Im not sure I understand the difference between eyefinity and multi desktop. Is it solely because of bezel correction?
both ways utilize all monitors?


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Im not sure I understand the difference between eyefinity and multi desktop. Is it solely because of bezel correction?
> both ways utilize all monitors?


Eyefinity makes windows treat all monitors as a single monitor. This means you can do things like play games across all of them. Without Eyefinity something like a game will only run on a single screen.

Example of Titanfall running with 6 monitors in an Eyefinity setup. Without Eyefinity or Surround (nvidia equivalent) the game would only run on one of the displays.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Eyefinity makes windows treat all monitors as a single monitor. This means you can do things like play games across all of them. Without Eyefinity something like a game will only run on a single screen.
> 
> Example of Titanfall running with 6 monitors in an Eyefinity setup. Without Eyefinity or Surround (nvidia equivalent) the game would only run on one of the displays.


Yeah i understand that, but the above posters said they turn off eyefinity while using the desktop and NOT gaming. So my question was why do they prefer to turn off eyefinity to use the desktop for normal tasks. I myself leave it on for both gaming and work.


----------



## olil170

Hey guys, i'd like to get myself a triple monitor setup and I have a question for you. Do you think the Samsung S24D390HL would be a good choice for a cheap eyefinity setup, the only thing holding me back right now is the weird blue bezel (see image below) which i'm afraid will bother me? Also, if you have any suggestion for a good cheap monitor with a relatively small bezel, i'd like to hear from you. Thanks


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Yeah i understand that, but the above posters said they turn off eyefinity while using the desktop and NOT gaming. So my question was why do they prefer to turn off eyefinity to use the desktop for normal tasks. I myself leave it on for both gaming and work.


Ah..missed that part. Main reason I can see for turning it off is so you can easily snap windows around. It is kind of a pain when you maximize something like a text editor with Eyefinity on.
Something like HydraVision could possibly make window management easier when Eyefinity is enabled. I haven't tried it yet though. Last time I looked for it I couldn't find a download link.


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olil170*
> 
> Hey guys, i'd like to get myself a triple monitor setup and I have a question for you. Do you think the Samsung S24D390HL would be a good choice for a cheap eyefinity setup, the only thing holding me back right now is the weird blue bezel (see image below) which i'm afraid will bother me? Also, if you have any suggestion for a good cheap monitor with a relatively small bezel, i'd like to hear from you. Thanks


Apply generously to blue bezel...?


Also if that panel is anything like the PLS panels in my Samsung S27A850Ds, then that is an awesome monitor.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Yeah i understand that, but the above posters said they turn off eyefinity while using the desktop and NOT gaming. So my question was why do they prefer to turn off eyefinity to use the desktop for normal tasks. I myself leave it on for both gaming and work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Ah..missed that part. *Main reason I can see for turning it off is so you can easily snap windows around. It is kind of a pain when you maximize something like a text editor with Eyefinity on.*
> Something like HydraVision could possibly make window management easier when Eyefinity is enabled. I haven't tried it yet though. Last time I looked for it I couldn't find a download link.


This^^^
I just set up 2 profiles, one for gaming in Eyefinity mode and another for desktop productivity tasks in extended mode.
Assigning hotkeys to each profile allows for switching between the two profiles with a simple press of a button.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Yeah i understand that, but the above posters said they turn off eyefinity while using the desktop and NOT gaming. So my question was why do they prefer to turn off eyefinity to use the desktop for normal tasks. I myself leave it on for both gaming and work.


wait who said that? That's dumb.

The only reason you should turn of eyefinity when not gaming is if you use bezel compensation. Which bezel compenstation is a matter of preference anyways.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Yeah i understand that, but the above posters said they turn off eyefinity while using the desktop and NOT gaming. So my question was why do they prefer to turn off eyefinity to use the desktop for normal tasks. I myself leave it on for both gaming and work.


The reason I do it is I'm constantly running multiple programs and since Eyefinity uses all my monitors as one big one it's a PITA to have them all open at the same time
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Ah..missed that part. Main reason I can see for turning it off is so you can easily snap windows around. It is kind of a pain when you maximize something like a text editor with Eyefinity on.
> Something like HydraVision could possibly make window management easier when Eyefinity is enabled. I haven't tried it yet though. Last time I looked for it I couldn't find a download link.


^This, is more eloquent than I can put it


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Yeah i understand that, but the above posters said they turn off eyefinity while using the desktop and NOT gaming. So my question was why do they prefer to turn off eyefinity to use the desktop for normal tasks. I myself leave it on for both gaming and work.
> 
> 
> 
> wait who said that? That's dumb.
> 
> The only reason you should turn of eyefinity when not gaming is if you use bezel compensation. Which bezel compenstation is a matter of preference anyways.
Click to expand...

Not entirely true. Allot of "snap-to", "resize", and "maximize" functions for desktop programs are easier to rearrange and easier to work with when you have them set up as multiple displays.

With that said, I do leave my eyefinity up all the time. Windows remembers window positions with remarkable accuracy.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Windows remembers window positions with remarkable accuracy.


This.

It's never occurred to me to disable eyefinity for daily use... seems counter intuitive to me.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Ah..missed that part. Main reason I can see for turning it off is so you can easily snap windows around. It is kind of a pain when you maximize something like a text editor with Eyefinity on.
> Something like HydraVision could possibly make window management easier when Eyefinity is enabled. I haven't tried it yet though. Last time I looked for it I couldn't find a download link.


its inside Optional downloads . . .

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/previous/detail?os=Windows%207%20-%2032&rev=13.12

just run it like normal.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> This.
> 
> It's never occurred to me to disable eyefinity for daily use... seems counter intuitive to me.


Yeah this.

My windows are just fine, but I admit that Im using only dual screens but still, I don't see a reason to turn off eyefinity.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> This.
> 
> It's never occurred to me to disable eyefinity for daily use... seems counter intuitive to me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Yeah this.
> 
> My windows are just fine, but I admit that Im using only dual screens but still, *I don't see a reason to turn off eyefinity.*


It's hardly counter intuitive, it's a simply a user's preference.

The question was asked, as to why do some people turn eyefinity off, and the reason was given with expletive detail.
*Programs don't "snap to borders" of individual screens while in eyefinity mode.*

If you need windows' "snap to border" feature to function correctly on _*individual*_ screens, then you must disable eyefinity. Com'on guys, it's not rocket science.









I simply set 2 profiles that are assigned to a hotkey, press the key and in the blink of an eye, it switches me between eyefinity mode and extended desktop mode.

That way you don't need to reconfigure eyefinity and bezel comp every time you play a game.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> This.
> 
> It's never occurred to me to disable eyefinity for daily use... seems counter intuitive to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Yeah this.
> 
> My windows are just fine, but I admit that Im using only dual screens but still, *I don't see a reason to turn off eyefinity.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hardly counter intuitive, it's a simply a user's preference.
> 
> The question was asked, as to why do some people turn eyefinity off, and the reason was given with expletive detail.
> *Programs don't "snap to borders" of individual screens while in eyefinity mode.*
> 
> If you need windows' "snap to border" feature to function correctly on _*individual*_ screens, then you must disable eyefinity. Com'on guys, it's not rocket science.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply set 2 profiles that are assigned to a hotkey, press the key and in the blink of an eye, it switches me between eyefinity mode and extended desktop mode.
> 
> That way you don't need to reconfigure eyefinity and bezel comp every time you play a game.
Click to expand...











Blah blah blah, if one really needs windows snapping to a set position... Hydravision. There are many other window managers of the same ilk for managing apps that don't remember positions.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah, if one really needs windows snapping to a set position... Hydravision. There are many other window managers of the same ilk for managing apps that don't remember positions.


And add another "un-needed, flakey" process running in background? That's genius. Do you somehow feel the need to be correct about the subject?

Dude, this is about sharing information. It's how I use my system.
I'm not trying to tell people how the system should be used.
If you cant comprehend this, then simply move on.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah, if one really needs windows snapping to a set position... Hydravision. There are many other window managers of the same ilk for managing apps that don't remember positions.
> 
> 
> 
> And add another "un-needed, flakey" process running in background? That's genius. Do you somehow feel the need to be correct about the subject?
> 
> Dude, this is about sharing information. It's how I use my system.
> I'm not trying to tell people how the system should be used.
> If you cant comprehend this, then simply move on.
Click to expand...

To be fair, in order to use the hot keys, you have to have external events utility from AMD running in the background, which it does by default.

It really comes down to personal preference. My PC stays up 24/7 and every last one of the programs I utilize gets its last position remembered, so it doesnt have to be snapped, because it just goes where it is supposed to, and generally with layout the same too for MS based programs.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Apologies for opening the can of worms, I didn't expect such ahhhhhh strong opinions on the subject


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p5ych00n5*
> 
> Apologies for opening the can of worms, I didn't expect such ahhhhhh strong opinions on the subject


No worries, some ppl just really like to argue.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

I just wanna say something.

If you/people say "the bezels would bother me" I just want them to know i play with a center bezel just fine and that the bezels will only bother you if you let them.
Keep on telling yourself you can't do anything and ofc you'll never be able to do it.


----------



## Noah3210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I just wanna say something.
> 
> If you/people say "the bezels would bother me" I just want them to know i play with a center bezel just fine and that the bezels will only bother you if you let them.
> Keep on telling yourself you can't do anything and ofc you'll never be able to do it.


Yeah I dont know why people say that it bothers them. I watch alot of Linustechtips and i have been a multi monitor fan for the longest I just dont understand why linus keeps saying the bezels ruin the experience.
He does do a few multimonitor video builds and they are really good.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noah3210*
> 
> Yeah I dont know why people say that it bothers them. I watch alot of Linustechtips and i have been a multi monitor fan for the longest I just dont understand why linus keeps saying the bezels ruin the experience.
> He does do a few multimonitor video builds and they are really good.


Linus is a general guru and not much of a gamer and isn't as knowlegable as many of us here on OCN in our specialties.

IT's funny i learned how to see past an offset center bezel even and the 32:9 ratio its just luxurious, then I went and modded a completely new IPS display set up soley for EyeinityDS. The center bezel is not even relevant anymore.

IT;s great to have that double wide perspective, just learn to see past the bezel and the panorama is gorgeous.


----------



## Noah3210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Linus is a general guru and not much of a gamer and isn't as knowlegable as many of us here on OCN in our specialties.
> 
> IT's funny i learned how to see past an offset center bezel even and the 32:9 ratio its just luxurious, then I went and modded a completely new IPS display set up soley for EyeinityDS. The center bezel is not even relevant anymore.
> 
> IT;s great to have that double wide perspective, just learn to see past the bezel and the panorama is gorgeous.


yeah I noticed he doesn't game as much as he used too. I actually wanted to debezel my screens but I don't think it would be much of a difference. I would really like to wall mount my displays....one day..


----------



## p5ych00n5

After my active DP>DVI adapter died, I swapped over my cards and purchased a mini DP>VGA and a mini DP>HDMI, the mini DP>HDMI cable didn't work with Eyefinity, but the mini DP>VGA works flawlessly and I'm yet to notice any signal degradation yet, so fingers crossed


----------



## mojobear

Hey guys - hope to get some conversation going/trouble shooting regarding catalyst omega drivers + eyefinity...

I have no other resolution options other than 9600 x 1800 AKA (3200 x 1800)x3 panels when using my 3 x 1080p panels in landscape

Do you guys have a (2560x1440) x 3 option? 7680 x 1440?

For me 9600x1800 is overkill and causes a stuttering mess, probably bc of the VRAM limit


----------



## pdasterly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mojobear*
> 
> Hey guys - hope to get some conversation going/trouble shooting regarding catalyst omega drivers + eyefinity...
> 
> I have no other resolution options other than 9600 x 1800 AKA (3200 x 1800)x3 panels when using my 3 x 1080p panels in landscape
> 
> Do you guys have a (2560x1440) x 3 option? 7680 x 1440?
> 
> For me 9600x1800 is overkill and causes a stuttering mess, probably bc of the VRAM limit


What resolution are you trying to get
I'm running 5780x1080 on three 1080 monitors no problem


----------



## mojobear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> What resolution are you trying to get
> I'm running 5780x1080 on three 1080 monitors no problem


5760 x 1080 is no problemn but when i try to VSR it up to 2560x1440 x 3 I onlly get the option of 9600 x 1800 which is overkill on my vram haha


----------



## pdasterly

what vsr?


----------



## mojobear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdasterly*
> 
> what vsr?


1) Download the latest catalyst driver: catalyst omega (14.12)
2) Google virtual scale resolution (VSR) for omega drivers
3) Have fun experimenting with 3200 x 1800 resolution


----------



## DividebyZERO

How are the omega driver with crossfire and eyefinity


----------



## King4x4

Just unboxed two more Qnix 320QHD to test 5x1440 in landscape.


18.3 megapixel hnnng!


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Just unboxed two more Qnix 320QHD to test 5x1440 in landscape.
> 
> 
> 18.3 megapixel hnnng!


Very nice. Although in my opinion 5 screen eyefinity works best in portrait. Granted, that would require either good stands on displays or a custom VESA stand.


----------



## King4x4

It's a pure test run for the monitors... Need to see what these Omega Drivers bring to the table?


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Can someone do me a favor and with the omega drivers use the displayport out on each card you have instead of all the monitors connected to the first card, and see if eyefinity still works?


----------



## King4x4

Tried plugging three monitors on the first card and two more on the second card.... No go lads.

Also I found this:
http://www.wsgf.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=27759&start=10

The 24 display Eyefinity is only for FirePro, and basically for signage and video walls.

BUMMER!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Tried plugging three monitors on the first card and two more on the second card.... No go lads.
> 
> Also I found this:
> http://www.wsgf.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=27759&start=10
> 
> The 24 display Eyefinity is only for FirePro, and basically for signage and video walls.
> 
> BUMMER!


you need a MST hub.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Tried plugging three monitors on the first card and two more on the second card.... No go lads.
> 
> Also I found this:
> http://www.wsgf.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=27759&start=10
> 
> The 24 display Eyefinity is only for FirePro, and basically for signage and video walls.
> 
> BUMMER!


Odd. I thought FirePro uses different drivers, not the consumer ones. As the consumer drivers are limited to 8 bit per channel color.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> you need a MST hub.


The MST hub does not really allow you to connect 24 displays into one card, though. The strongest MST hub is currently the Club3D one splitting 1x DP into 4x DP which are limited to max 1080p if you use them all (in addition to the GPU core being capable of putting out max 6 streams). The strongest single GPU consumer card on market atm that has 6x DP is three versions of 7870 Eyefinity 6 cards with only 2 GB of vRAM. Ofc it's mostly speculation, if AMD allows rerouting signals over PCIe bus then theoretically 24 x1080p might work. However, considering the price of MST HUB's one might as well just get 6x 4k displays for the same amount of pixels. I mean a 4K displays are around 400 - 500 EUR atm, 4 port MST Hub is ~150 EUR and a typical 1080p display is around 100 EUR for the cheaper ones.


----------



## King4x4

Well I got 10bit working on my Qnix 320QHD with Displayport... So Win at least!


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carniflex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Tried plugging three monitors on the first card and two more on the second card.... No go lads.
> 
> Also I found this:
> http://www.wsgf.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=27759&start=10
> 
> The 24 display Eyefinity is only for FirePro, and basically for signage and video walls.
> 
> BUMMER!
> 
> 
> 
> Odd. I thought FirePro uses different drivers, not the consumer ones. As the consumer drivers are limited to 8 bit per channel color.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> you need a MST hub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The MST hub does not really allow you to connect 24 displays into one card, though. The strongest MST hub is currently the Club3D one splitting 1x DP into 4x DP which are limited to max 1080p if you use them all (in addition to the GPU core being capable of putting out max 6 streams). The strongest single GPU consumer card on market atm that has 6x DP is three versions of 7870 Eyefinity 6 cards with only 2 GB of vRAM. Ofc it's mostly speculation, if AMD allows rerouting signals over PCIe bus then theoretically 24 x1080p might work. However, considering the price of MST HUB's one might as well just get 6x 4k displays for the same amount of pixels. I mean a 4K displays are around 400 - 500 EUR atm, 4 port MST Hub is ~150 EUR and a typical 1080p display is around 100 EUR for the cheaper ones.
Click to expand...

he can do 5x1440p with MST. Others in this thread have.


----------



## Wrecker66

Hi guys, maybe you can help me here with little problem.

I had 3 dell's U2414H and i bought 4th and when i connected all via daisy chain and when i connected it i can't get it to work in eyefinity. They all work but i can only identify two monitors. i connected the monitors from left to right and just added the upper one. i'm runnung them on r9 290 tri-x . is there something that i'm missing? maybe this kind of setup can't be run in eyefinity?

first time using this kind of setup. it looks so damn cool


----------



## Wrecker66

Found the problem - the second monitor had display port 1.2 disabled. when i enabled it i got control of all the monitors.


----------



## Espionage724

Hmm, so what's the opinion on angling monitors for Eyefinity? I kind of would prefer to have all of my monitors in a straight-line considering that few games (none that I play) compensates for angled monitors.


----------



## Wrecker66

the monitor is not angled much. it's like 13%. I can't see any real difference between lower and upper one.

i finally made it to work how i want it. i made two groups in CCC. Group 1 is 3 lower monitors - eyefinity and group 2 is upper monitor - extended display.

i tried it with battlefield 4 and when i play i can have battlescreen with minimap ( very big minimap ) on the upper screen.

only thing bugging me is that i have to go to the end of the 3rd lower screen to get to the upper screen.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Espionage724*
> 
> Hmm, so what's the opinion on angling monitors for Eyefinity? I kind of would prefer to have all of my monitors in a straight-line considering that few games (none that I play) compensates for angled monitors.


you want to angle them. when you turn your head to face the individual monitor, you want your line of sight perpendicular to the center of the monitor to reduce color and brightness variations.. Also helps with immersion, and reduces the perceived fish-eye effect.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Espionage724*
> 
> Hmm, so what's the opinion on angling monitors for Eyefinity? I kind of would prefer to have all of my monitors in a straight-line considering that few games (none that I play) compensates for angled monitors.


It is ok to angle them. Just do not go over the top with it. Maintain more or less uniform distance and put them perpendicular from your point of view. Obviously the further you can put the displays from you for that the better it works as the variations will be smaller (also given uniform bezel size increased distance makes bezels seem smaller). Ofc you would need larger displays for that.


----------



## vieuxchnock

Please add me
Xfire XFX Black Edition R9 290

3 Asus VG248QE 24 in. 144 Hz


----------



## DividebyZERO

Pasting this from another post of mine, while i have 3 Seiki panels as i have posted before in here i am toying with eyefinity and in a way [email protected] Thought i would share it here as well since it's eyefinity!

MY seiki eyefinity arrangement is in Portrait 3x1 which plays havoc on aspect ratios in many games. So currently i am testing [email protected] per screen which nets 3840x2160(4K) eyefinity resolution. So far it seems to scale decent and games seem okay with it although i need to do more testing. So ill share some of my results so far below:

In game screenshots with FPS meters/stats 4k3820x2160 across 3 panels @ 95hz so far.

Spoilered the rest so the post isnt so spammy.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Details of setup and few cell phone cam shots(my camera sucks)
I attempted to show settings in windows/CCC and cam shots of my setup. My cell phone cam really ruins the colors and brightness for some reason. One day i will buy a decent camera










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

WildStar in EyefinityDS
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rz375L9VIn4


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Pasting this from another post of mine, while i have 3 Seiki panels as i have posted before in here i am toying with eyefinity and in a way [email protected] Thought i would share it here as well since it's eyefinity!
> 
> MY seiki eyefinity arrangement is in Portrait 3x1 which plays havoc on aspect ratios in many games. So currently i am testing [email protected] per screen which nets 3840x2160(4K) eyefinity resolution. So far it seems to scale decent and games seem okay with it although i need to do more testing. So ill share some of my results so far below:
> 
> In game screenshots with FPS meters/stats 4k3820x2160 across 3 panels @ 95hz so far.


How did you overclock those screens? What will they do at 1440?


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> How did you overclock those screens? What will they do at 1440?


Just a guess looks like around 75hz. However i haven't tried to see. When i get some i will check and see as some guys are saying they have got [email protected] 1080p. I think then though above 120 is a question if it will pass UFO frame skipping test. My resolution selection for my setup was to get 4k resolution 16:9 for games to improve compatibility with game UI. I need to verify this though because it feels "wider" view vs single 4k panel. I guess i will compare screenshots to see if there is a difference in aspect/fov.

I am really happy with this selection as games are really smooth with vsynch and still getting 4k resolution. Many of the newer games are working with quadfire and achieving 95 fps with max settings and no AA or fxaa/2xmsaa.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vieuxchnock*
> 
> Please add me
> Xfire XFX Black Edition R9 290
> 
> 3 Asus VG248QE 24 in. 144 Hz


Nice rig!

Added


----------



## MapRef41N93W

How well does Eyefinity run vs Surround currently? Found a good deal on 3 21:9 monitors which I will be using for my office PC for both productivity and games that benefit more from super-wide FOV rather than 4k (mostly racing games). Curious on what the state of Eyefinity is currently as I am still deciding on what GPU to get for the second build. My decision will be based entirely on triple monitor support as I can play anything else on my single 4k panel.


----------



## tsm106

At this point the gap between the two are pretty close. AMD side has some advantages with large panels, mainly because it's the only way to run triple 4Kor was till the 980s. And then there's the issue of high gpu power required to run large arrays, which is an area that AMD's scaling has an advantage. Those points aside, the gap is pretty close.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> At this point the gap between the two are pretty close. AMD side has some advantages with large panels, mainly because it's the only way to run triple 4Kor was till the 980s. And then there's the issue of high gpu power required to run large arrays, which is an area that AMD's scaling has an advantage. Those points aside, the gap is pretty close.


I've been tempted to try nvidia surround again, but I cant get past the pricing of 980gtx. I jumped boat with nvidia after my 680gtx's.
I just dont have confidence in quad /tri SLI will be faster at really high resolutions. I tried looking around but nothing solid really to go on past 4k resolutions.
Eyefinity has been great on one level but I've had to depend on third party tools to get far. Of course very few people use 5x1 setups or maybe triple 4k.

I am just hoping the next gen AMD is a big enough performance difference for 4k. Maybe just a pipe dream for now.


----------



## wermad

Hey guys!

Got some food for thought on my possible monitor upgrade path. I had thought about 4k but my price range, the sizes are not ideal. Thought about a used Swift or a 32" WQHD Monitor K-monitor (or possibly a Dell 30" ips) . Lastly, I'm still smitten by my old 5x1 setup. Though, this time, I would wanna go w/ something smaller like 22" for fov (24" dells were just a tad too big and I had to sit ~3' back). I'm seeing quite a few inexpensive small ips screens and five do fall under my budget.

The biggest question i have is w/ the 5x1 setup and the 290/290X cards. These monitors I'm looking at have mainly dvi and hdmi. Now I know about the adapters and the hub to make it all work but you're mixing connections and that was a big hassle w/ Tahiti (hence why I went w/ 7970 Lightning previously). I've read a few threads in forums where ppl indicate the nasty tearing is gone with Hawaii but I'm not 100% convinced. I've always leaned on sticking w/ one type of connector and DP has proven to work beautifully for me. If my current Hawaii's won't work, I may swap them for one or two 295x2 (four displayports). Though I would need to run dvi>dp active adapters (?). Just can't really spend a lot of money on ips monitors that have dp. In that case, I would just get three WQHDs or a nice 32" 4k 60hz or a WQHD 144hz ips (Acer). Its all adding up and breaking the budget I'm allowed to have (by the missus







).

Thanks for any input


----------



## Gareth Ward

Hello everyone!

I need some help on a setup I'm hoping to achieve in the near future, It will contain one 27inch monitor and two 23inch monitors all 1080p. I just have some questions about how exactly Eyefinity works and how I'm gonna need to set things up physically, software wise I'm fine I can handle Catalyst control center.

I will have the following:

*Graphics Card*
R9 290
x2 DVI-D ports
Display Port
HDMI port

*Monitors*
LG 27inch
HDMI
DVI
VGA

x 2 AOC e2470Swda
VGA
DVI-D

So how do I set this up? I've heard around that the Display port NEEDS to be in use in order to get Eyefinity working but I don't have a Display port monitor, can I use a Display port to HDMI? I have one of those cables hanging around.

Any help would be much appreciated I'd like to get this working.

Thanks,
Gareth


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gareth Ward*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I need some help on a setup I'm hoping to achieve in the near future, It will contain one 27inch monitor and two 23inch monitors all 1080p. I just have some questions about how exactly Eyefinity works and how I'm gonna need to set things up physically, software wise I'm fine I can handle Catalyst control center.
> 
> I will have the following:
> 
> *Graphics Card*
> R9 290
> x2 DVI-D ports
> Display Port
> HDMI port
> 
> *Monitors*
> LG 27inch
> HDMI
> DVI
> VGA
> 
> x 2 AOC e2470Swda
> VGA
> DVI-D
> 
> So how do I set this up? I've heard around that the Display port NEEDS to be in use in order to get Eyefinity working but I don't have a Display port monitor, can I use a Display port to HDMI? I have one of those cables hanging around.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated I'd like to get this working.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gareth


you could do that no problem. pretty sure the 290 series got the extea pixel generator so you wont even need an active adapter, you can get by with a cheaper passive one. As a suggestion, take it or leave it, If I was looking to get into another multi monitor setup, I would start with an MST hub, and get appropriate adapters, screen tearing always bothered me, and plagued me with any game that i ran fullscreen.


----------



## Gareth Ward

Thank you for the reply pal, much appreciated. I'm seeing more of what you said on other forums also, overall however it looks like I will be fine with a HDMI cable and two DVI-D's but will probably encounter screen tearing.

Thanks,
Gareth


----------



## tomytom99

I've got an awesome eyefinity setup right now, I'd expand but my budget and desk space is limited. It's run by my 270x toxic (rig is in my sig). It uses either three Dell 1905FP's, or two with my Dell E2414H in the center sometimes. They all use DVI-D, (except for the obvious DP requirements), and they are all (sadly) 60Hz. The 1905's are 19" 5:4 monitors, and the E24 is a 24" widescreen.
Here's an old picture from before I upgraded from the monitors I picked up at yard sales, I need to get a new one.

Also before I got a new camera.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gareth Ward*
> 
> Thank you for the reply pal, much appreciated. I'm seeing more of what you said on other forums also, overall however it looks like *I will be fine with a HDMI cable and two DVI-D's but will probably encounter screen tearing.*
> 
> Thanks,
> Gareth


No need to use DP or adapters with your setup.

My sig rig setup...
Center display via HDMI to HDMI
Left & right displays via DVI to DVI

Try this before purchasing any adapters.
I'm getting flawless performance with absolutely no screen tearing with 290 series and omega drivers.

My 7870's on the other hand, required the use of an active DP adapter and my monitors ripped like crazy.


----------



## Gareth Ward

Thank you for the help, I'm going to try this out









Thanks,
Gareth


----------



## jordzkie05

eyefinity 120hz with vg248qe's powered by dual vapor-x 290s and i7-4790k cpu


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jordzkie05*
> 
> eyefinity 120hz with vg248qe's powered by dual vapor-x 290s and i7-4790k cpu


Cool setup. I sometimes use the three 19" 5:4 panels in portrait, and I like having the ridiculous vertical resolution.


----------



## greenscobie86

I decided to re-enable my eyefinity setup with my R9 290. Got a Logitech G27 as a holiday gift and wanted to play some race sims in 3x1 mode. Forgot to take a pic but will post one shortly.

Both of my HP W2207s are hooked up via DVI, and my 3rd HPW2207h is hooked up via VGA to DP adapter, and everything seems to be working well.

Only issue is one of the screens does not want to "wake up" from sleep mode, and the eyefinity group gets broken unless I mash the power button on the display a few times, then everything seems to restore... Anyone else have a similar issue?
That being said, using a $12 VGA > DP adapter has worked much better than any of the "true" active DVI/HDMI > MDP adapters that I used to use with my 6870, go figure...

UPDATE: Horrible photo of the setup.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greenscobie86*
> 
> That being said, using a $12 VGA > DP adapter has worked much better than any of the "true" active DVI/HDMI > MDP adapters that I used to use with my 6870, go figure...


That's probably because the you don't have to use an active adapter with the 290/290x gpus since that requirement was removed.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That's probably because the you don't have to use an active adapter with the 290/290x gpus since that requirement was removed.


I never knew that they did that, I thought that you needed one except for the "flex" cards from Sapphire. But even still, I'd go with an active one all of the time, it just seems more... safe. But I really dunno, since I haven't worked with 290[x]'s, since I've been on a slight budget.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomytom99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That's probably because the you don't have to use an active adapter with the 290/290x gpus since that requirement was removed.
> 
> 
> 
> *I never knew that they did that*, I thought that you needed one except for the "flex" cards from Sapphire. *But even still, I'd go with an active one all of the time, it just seems more*... safe. But I really dunno, since I haven't worked with 290[x]'s, since I've been on a slight budget.
Click to expand...

You do now?

That's great for you?


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You do now?
> 
> That's great for you?


Yes!

Anyways, I just hate all the times people complain about the passive adapters not working. I figure that the active stuff is just more useful, since you can use it for the other cards if need be, but that's just me being myself.


----------



## greenscobie86

So anyone else having an issue with their middle monitor not waking up from sleep? Or is this just an isolated case. Seems to be a lot of talk about it on Toms Hardware and AMD eyefinity forums...


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greenscobie86*
> 
> So anyone else having an issue with their middle monitor not waking up from sleep? Or is this just an isolated case. Seems to be a lot of talk about it on Toms Hardware and AMD eyefinity forums...


Odds are you might have to "rebuild" the eyefinity array through CCC, but if that keeps failing you might need to get a different cable or adapter. I'd get an issue where it wouldn't do the array, just duped all the screens after config, turned out my MDP-DVI adapter just went. No signs before hand, just died. Try a 2X1 array, and see. It could be anything. You should try to figure out what's the culprit.


----------



## greenscobie86

Good tip thank you! Funny part is that it happens on one of the DVI monitors that isn't using an adapter, but I suppose anything is possible, more looking on my part is required I suppose. Read somewhere that Windows 7 has a weird way of sending wake up signals to monitors after sleep, so I might have a tinker with PCI-express power settings or ULPS and see if that helps.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greenscobie86*
> 
> Good tip thank you! Funny part is that it happens on one of the DVI monitors that isn't using an adapter, but I suppose anything is possible, more looking on my part is required I suppose. Read somewhere that Windows 7 has a weird way of sending wake up signals to monitors after sleep, so I might have a tinker with PCI-express power settings or ULPS and see if that helps.


I usually find that if there's an issue with the power, disabling all settings (or setting to legacy) can work. But yes, keep looking, once the problem is isolated, it's easy as pie in most issues. I remember once I broke the DVI plug on a screen (a box/pin guide collapsed), and the screen "turned on", but the backlight stayed off. Good luck.


----------



## King4x4

Sorry lads. Left this club over a Beauty called Benq BL3201.



Might smack two 1440 32in monitors next to it and redo eyefinity but until then


----------



## Elmy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21LOdpwWVhU

A little video I made over the weekend showing my build called White Lightning with 2 Club3D 295X2's playing BF4 @ 5400X1920 120Hz 1ms.

Please subscribe It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21LOdpwWVhU
> 
> A little video I made over the weekend showing my build called White Lightning with 2 Club3D 295X2's playing BF4 @ 5400X1920 120Hz 1ms.
> 
> Please subscribe It would be greatly appreciated.


The guy commenting about 5 monitors says he likes multi-monitor but doesn't like 5 monitors ... you tube people are amazing

Landscape and portrait eyefinity both have pros and cons. After going portrait though I've yet to go back to landscape. My biggest gripe with portrait is i get less games working properly. I've yet to try 5 panels though however i am debating it. It looks to be the best compromise of portrait/lanscape in regards to wide aspect/FOV

Nice build man!


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> The guy commenting about 5 monitors says he likes multi-monitor but doesn't like 5 monitors ... you tube people are amazing
> 
> Landscape and portrait eyefinity both have pros and cons. After going portrait though I've yet to go back to landscape. My biggest gripe with portrait is i get less games working properly. I've yet to try 5 panels though however i am debating it. It looks to be the best compromise of portrait/lanscape in regards to wide aspect/FOV
> 
> Nice build man!


I did landscape for 2 years and then I went to this and I will probably never go back. The immersion factor greatly increased. Only thing that sucks its not good to watch movies on.

Thanks for the compliment and the comment.


----------



## rolandwally83

My Eyefinity


















MONITOR: ThinkVision L192p 19-inch Eyefinity
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955 4.0 Ghz
Cooler CPU: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev.B (SCMG-2100)
GPU: Asus 2 x AMD Radeon 6950 1 GB (CROSSFIRE EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/1GD5)
MOBO: Asus Crosshair IV Formula
PSU: Cooler Master GX 750
RAM: 2 x 2 GB Kingston HyperX blu DDR3 1600 Mhz Cl 9
RAM: 2 x 4 GB Kingston HyperX blu DDR3 1600 Mhz Cl 9
SSD: OCZ Agility 3 60 GB
HDD: WD Caviar WD10EZEX-08M2NA0
HDD: WD Caviar WD10EARS-00Y5B1
HDD: WD Caviar WD10EZRX-00L4HB0
HDD: SEAGATE ST9120822AS
CASE: VENUZ Full Tower-VC701B
AKCESORY:
Cyborg F.L.Y 5 Flight Stick
Cyborg V.7 Keyboard
X7 Gaming Keyboard/X7 G100
A4Tech X7 200/500 MP
NATEC GENESIS R11
Logitech Wireless Touch Keyboard K400
FATAL1TY GAMING HEADSET
Creative GigaWorks Pro Gamer G500


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> The guy commenting about 5 monitors says he likes multi-monitor but doesn't like 5 monitors ... you tube people are amazing
> 
> Landscape and portrait eyefinity both have pros and cons. After going portrait though I've yet to go back to landscape. My biggest gripe with portrait is i get less games working properly. I've yet to try 5 panels though however i am debating it. It looks to be the best compromise of portrait/lanscape in regards to wide aspect/FOV
> 
> Nice build man!


I remember at first I couldn't get a portrait setup going. After a major driver issue, causing a re-install of CCC, I got it working. I only stopped using it because of how the monitors going sideways in the BIOS was annoying, and I had to fix some settings. Portrait is great, when it works.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolandwally83*
> 
> My Eyefinity


You should hide the side monitors' bezels behind the center monitor. And maybe angle the sides in a lil bit. The overlapping of the bezels hides one set of bezels on each side, making them slimmer. Angling the side panels adds to the immersion because it makes it easier to see them thru your peripheral vision and it maintains peripheral aspect ratio better.


----------



## rolandwally83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You should hide the side monitors' bezels behind the center monitor. And maybe angle the sides in a lil bit. The overlapping of the bezels hides one set of bezels on each side, making them slimmer. Angling the side panels adds to the immersion because it makes it easier to see them thru your peripheral vision and it maintains peripheral aspect ratio better.


----------



## greenscobie86

^

I do the same thing, works a treat. Good tip.


----------



## eclipsextreme

I just got two more 24" Asus 1080p monitors to match my first one and I am struggling with 5760x1080 game preformance.

I7-3770k @ 4.2ghz
8gb 1600 pny
Asrock Formula OC Z77
Crucial 246gb ssd
Diamond 7970 / reference 7950 crossfire

monitors connected with dvi, mini to hdmi and mini to active dvi adapter.

I've only tried 3 games so far. and the one that I really want eye infinity for is Euro Truck Simulator 2. The best I have gottan is 28fps ok forcing 64bit Opengl in steams load option. I have turned noumous graphic settings including disabling fxaa. I have seen others get as low as only 45fps in euro truck 2 at this resolution with 7970s.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> I just got two more 24" Asus 1080p monitors to match my first one and I am struggling with 5760x1080 game preformance.
> 
> I7-3770k @ 4.2ghz
> 8gb 1600 pny
> Asrock Formula OC Z77
> Crucial 246gb ssd
> Diamond 7970 / reference 7950 crossfire
> 
> monitors connected with dvi, mini to hdmi and mini to active dvi adapter.
> 
> I've only tried 3 games so far. and the one that I really want eye infinity for is Euro Truck Simulator 2. The best I have gottan is 28fps ok forcing 64bit Opengl in steams load option. I have turned noumous graphic settings including disabling fxaa. I have seen others get as low as only 45fps in euro truck 2 at this resolution with 7970s.


The problem is likely that you have underestimated the amount of work it takes to do Eyefinity. My 270x will only get about 30 FPS on ETS2 (utra preset) when running at 4480*1024. You'll notice that you will need those beefier cards sometimes if you are doing those insane resolutions. My solution is to sometimes just use the center screen. Let me know how that goes. The other idea is to see about the options that will reduce the strain greatly. Usually lowering MSAA or other fancy rendering things will help dramatically.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Since my last post I installed and tried Battlefield 4 and it runs flawlessly at 5760x1080 on high settings with out AA with frames 60-80 Range. Ultra setting with AA it runs about 35-50 fps. I have gottan ets2 to run around 28 fps with some 15 fps dips how ever I don't know if ets2 is using my second gpu.


----------



## guitarhero23

Woohoo! 3x1 + 1


----------



## frag85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> Since my last post I installed and tried Battlefield 4 and it runs flawlessly at 5760x1080 on high settings with out AA with frames 60-80 Range. Ultra setting with AA it runs about 35-50 fps. I have gottan ets2 to run around 28 fps with some 15 fps dips how ever I don't know if ets2 is using my second gpu.


Download and run MSI Afterburner. Set the polling rate to like 2000ms (2 seconds) so you can get a view of your overall gameplay session. I had CF7970s and actually had the 2nd one disabled much of the time because of CF not working or not getting any gains because 1 7970 was enough. Most games I have will play on High settings, either no AA because of VRam limitations or possible 2x or 4xAA on an older game.

If you are comfortable with OC'ing your CPU more, I found on my 3570k in CPU intensive games (like Arma 2 and Arma 3), frame rate is linear with CPU clock speed even on a single 7970 most of the time.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> I just got two more 24" Asus 1080p monitors to match my first one and I am struggling with 5760x1080 game preformance.
> 
> I7-3770k @ 4.2ghz
> 8gb 1600 pny
> Asrock Formula OC Z77
> Crucial 246gb ssd
> Diamond 7970 / reference 7950 crossfire
> 
> monitors connected with dvi, mini to hdmi and mini to active dvi adapter.
> 
> I've only tried 3 games so far. and the one that I really want eye infinity for is Euro Truck Simulator 2. The best I have gottan is 28fps ok forcing 64bit Opengl in steams load option. I have turned noumous graphic settings including disabling fxaa. I have seen others get as low as only 45fps in euro truck 2 at this resolution with 7970s.


some of those older games rarely works well with dual card set ups.
now and then cpu needs to be OC a bit for some sims.
Good thing a single 290 or such (390) would be a decent upgrade vs 7970 in crossfire.
I never found dual cards be a optimal solution. I run 5040x1050 with a 290 and it works splendid for the things I game.


----------



## tomytom99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> some of those older games rarely works well with dual card set ups.
> now and then cpu needs to be OC a bit for some sims.
> Good thing a single 290 or such (390) would be a decent upgrade vs 7970 in crossfire.
> I never found dual cards be a optimal solution. I run 5040x1050 with a 290 and it works splendid for the things I game.


Really the only time Crossfire/SLI is useful is when you already have a flagship card (980/290x) and want more power, without going for the dual GPU cards, like the 990 or R9 295x2. You can then get slightly better cooling and better value (in my opinion). But the only time I ever reasonably did a dual card setup for lower end cards was when I got my 270x and had my 7870 still on hand.


----------



## p5ych00n5

So I noticed some horizontal flickering on my monitor connected to the Mini DP to VGA adapter, and I mean some very noticeable flickering. A little Googling later and I discover that is part and parcel of VGA adapters
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag85*
> 
> Download and run MSI Afterburner. Set the polling rate to like 2000ms (2 seconds) so you can get a view of your overall gameplay session. I had CF7970s and actually had the 2nd one disabled much of the time because of CF not working or not getting any gains because 1 7970 was enough. Most games I have will play on High settings, either no AA because of VRam limitations or possible 2x or 4xAA on an older game.
> 
> If you are comfortable with OC'ing your CPU more, I found on my 3570k in CPU intensive games (like Arma 2 and Arma 3), frame rate is linear with CPU clock speed even on a single 7970 most of the time.


I just did a quick blind test whether Xfire does help in game (7970 @ 1000/1450)

Caveat, only tested two games so far Batman AA & Bioshock Infinite

@ 5760x1080 high settings or thereabouts in Batman AA - Xfire off avg 60-62 FPS
@ 5760x1080 high settings or thereabouts in Batman AA - Xfire on avg 62 FPS

@ 5760x1080 high settings or thereabouts in Bioshock Infinite - Xfire off avg 45 FPS
@ 5760x1080 high settings or thereabouts in Bioshock Infinite - Xfire on avg 80 FPS


----------



## p5ych00n5

So with my current Mini DP to DVI adapter I cannot have Eyefinity in CF running in game, I get blackscreens even on the main menu. If I disable CF it works fine.

With my current Mini DP to VGA adapter CF or no CF is a moot point it just works, therein lies the problem. The absolutely horrid flickering where even if I relegate the adapter to a sidescreen it's noticeable.

For example if you watch a news report and there's a CRT monitor in the background and you see the refresh rate flickering. Yeah it's as noticeable as that


----------



## 364958

Hi guys,

Can I run 3x 5K monitors with my dual 295x2 system and play games with a decent 30-60fps? Does Eyefinity support 5k?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kree*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Can I run 3x 5K monitors with my dual 295x2 system and play games with a decent 30-60fps? Does Eyefinity support 5k?


Is this a joke?









Simple answer, NO.


----------



## 364958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Is this a joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple answer, NO.


Is it that EyeFinity doesn't support 5K or are the cards too weak?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Is this a joke?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple answer, NO.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it that EyeFinity doesn't support 5K or are the cards too weak?
Click to expand...

All of it lol. Cards are too weak and they don't have DP 1.3 ports so that won't work either.

**Btw, obviously you're going to want 5 DP 1.3 ports. Good luck finding a gpu with that amount of ports.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Probably the cards would be too weak even with 8gb, if your aiming for max settings. They arent even really supporting triple 4k which I have the capability to run. I can tell you for sure at triple 4k dx9 games under AMD drivers will not go full screen. It will crash and only windowed mode will work but then its too much for one card unless your talking an old engine like source.

I have quad 290x 4gb and something like metro last light will run triple 4k but I have to run lower settings and it doesn't scale well past 2xcards.

I havent tried any newer games as in say last 6 months I dont think. Tomb raider runs great triple 4k but I dont recall all the settings. I know tress fx is bugged in that title with triple 4k and causes like 1 fps.


----------



## 364958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Probably the cards would be too weak even with 8gb, if your aiming for max settings. They arent even really supporting triple 4k which I have the capability to run. I can tell you for sure at triple 4k dx9 games under AMD drivers will not go full screen. It will crash and only windowed mode will work but then its too much for one card unless your talking an old engine like source.
> 
> I have quad 290x 4gb and something like metro last light will run triple 4k but I have to run lower settings and it doesn't scale well past 2xcards.
> 
> I havent tried any newer games as in say last 6 months I dont think. Tomb raider runs great triple 4k but I dont recall all the settings. I know tress fx is bugged in that title with triple 4k and causes like 1 fps.


That's pretty damn annoying. When do you think I'll be able to push 3x5K screens for DX10 titles like Crysis 2?

I've never really played with Eyefinity, so I have no idea what I'd be stepping into.


----------



## tsm106

You haven't or don't know the specifics required? 5K x3 = over 33 million pixels. The bandwidth required is over 96/3 Gbps! It really dwarfs anything out there never mind that no card directly supports it. 5K will require two dp 1.2a if you had to use dp 1.2a. The only card possibly coming close is the 390x (rumored dp 1.3), but it will only have a rumored 8gb vram. 33mp with only 8gb vram is not enough, lol it's not even funny.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Well like TSM106 says technical aspects like ports alone stop it. I am hoping 390x might give a boost for triple 4k, but I wont hold my breath. If I had the cash I would love to try Titan X in triple 4k, I don't even see 5k having a chance any time soon. Even when you step outside of the technical aspects of getting hardware support like dp1.3 your at the mercy of the developers and game engines. It still takes 2xTitan X to get 60ish fps in single 4kif your lucky, but look at games from say Ubisoft run like crap now. Going that far up in resolution added with crossfire/sli and eyefinity/surround is like trying to run a marathon with no legs and one arm. It can be done on the triple 4k level, but its very special niches for now.

I do play games like WoW in triple 4k and recently it looks like dx11 and crossfire are now working. I can only run 30hz 4k because of im using hdmi, I spend most of my time 120hz 1080x3 esp in FPS games. I do want to say that running such high resolutions presents many other issues that are not thought out before hand. For instance I play DAI in triple 4k and vsynched even at 30hz/fps it runs okay and looks absolutely amazing. The biggest complaint like I have in WoW is I constantly loose track of my mouse cursor because its so small. Also in games like half life 2 its almost impossible to see the cross hairs. The absolute biggest issue even beyond that is the resolution and mouse movement is on a totally different world. It takes almost twice the effort to move the mouse to a desired spot i guess of the pixels. Its like hard to explain but once you get used to the difference its not so bad.


----------



## Carniflex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kree*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Can I run 3x 5K monitors with my dual 295x2 system and play games with a decent 30-60fps? Does Eyefinity support 5k?


Eyefinity, in principle, does support 5k - recent driver patch notes noted that it now supports resolutions of up to 16k pixels. However, where you would be lacking, as pointed out, is the number of display-ports at your disposal. 295x2 has only 4 of them if I remember correct but you would need 6x DP for driving 5k at 60 Hz. IF (i'm not familiar with that DELL 5k in person) the screen would support full 5k reso at 30 Hz with single cable you could drive it at that.

Should you find a 295x2 with 6x DP then yea - you should be able to run them fine in eyefinity in theory. Depending on how they are exposed to the PC either 3x2 setup (half screens exposed) or 3x1 5k ones.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Any game title that says dx9 in requirements, will not operate in full screen 3d once you past a certain vertical resolution which will affect portrait. I would be glad to test this if anyone is curious in case they are considering that route. I believe landscape will work since its under the limit. I am not sure this is a even an issue for Nvidia because Baasha was able to run Borderlands 2 in portrait where as I couldn't. However landscape did work.

This makes me think its a driver issue, and AMD may not be aware of it.


----------



## tsm106

lol, the Dell 5K panels would be an even more insane load at 44mp.


----------



## DividebyZERO

How about 49MP? That's only on one card, in that shot. I dont recall why but since 15.3 I need to revisit limits again


----------



## tsm106

That's taking super sampling too far!


----------



## mojobear

hey guys,

I am setting up 1440p in eyefinity and was puzzling over In/outs for the R9 290s.

How the heck did Linus run this setup?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWgQmpzdqpc

With LG 34UC97 x 3....you either use DP, HDMI, or TB....

I am very confused. Any enlightenment?


----------



## chronicfx

Me and you both. Looking for a recommendation. Current setup is 4790k with triple 290x cards and 16gb ram at 2400mhz. Monitors I have are lg 34um95 (3440x1440) and a yamakasi catleap (dvi only). I want to run the catleap as left monitor and have the lg in the middle because of 21:9 aspect. I do not have a third monitor and would like suggestions that cost less than $400. Also the lg uses a display port connection, the catleap is dvi-d. So my cards being reference leaves an hdmi and the other dvi-d port available. I just bought a g27 and would like to use eyefinity for racing games and "easy on yhe gpu games" such as dragon age and skyrim etc. and I will break eyefinity and use the lg for the far cry's, witchers, and crysis games that are not possible at that res.What would you guys do for a third monitor and what connection type should i use?


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Me and you both. Looking for a recommendation. Current setup is 4790k with triple 290x cards and 16gb ram at 2400mhz. Monitors I have are lg 34um95 (3440x1440) and a yamakasi catleap (dvi only). I want to run the catleap as left monitor and have the lg in the middle because of 21:9 aspect. I do not have a third monitor and would like suggestions that cost less than $400. Also the lg uses a display port connection, the catleap is dvi-d. So my cards being reference leaves an hdmi and the other dvi-d port available. I just bought a g27 and would like to use eyefinity for racing games and "easy on yhe gpu games" such as dragon age and skyrim etc. and I will break eyefinity and use the lg for the far cry's, witchers, and crysis games that are not possible at that res.What would you guys do for a third monitor and what connection type should i use?


I would mirror your catleap on the right. Symmetrical just seem like the natural choice. I know the catleaps are not cheap, but even having one monitor that wouldnt calibrate properly out of three monitors was undesireable for my eyefinity. The DVI adapter you would need should only be like 5 bucks.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I would mirror your catleap on the right. Symmetrical just seem like the natural choice. I know the catleaps are not cheap, but even having one monitor that wouldnt calibrate properly out of three monitors was undesireable for my eyefinity. The DVI adapter you would need should only be like 5 bucks.


I did it. For some reason the dvi only q270 is over a $1000 now? Are they switching the pcb's for overclocking?? Anyways I bought a multi q270 perfect pixel, hopefully they match up with timing. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I would mirror your catleap on the right. Symmetrical just seem like the natural choice. I know the catleaps are not cheap, but even having one monitor that wouldnt calibrate properly out of three monitors was undesireable for my eyefinity. The DVI adapter you would need should only be like 5 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> I did it. For some reason the dvi only q270 is over a $1000 now? Are they switching the pcb's for overclocking?? Anyways I bought a multi q270 perfect pixel, hopefully they match up with timing. Thanks for the advice.
Click to expand...

That is going to be a sweet set up. I moved away from my eyefinity set up in favor of a large format 4k, but having an ultrawide in the middle probably would have made me stay. Post up some pics and some benchmarks when you get it all put together.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The DVI adapter you would need should only be like 5 bucks.


Not for 1440p. For that he would need the dual link active adapter (up to 100 bucks) if he was using DP, but he's not using DP so he wouldn't need it anyways. 290/x comes with two dual link DVI/1 DP and his LG has DP making the connectivity issue obvious I would imagine.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> The DVI adapter you would need should only be like 5 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Not for 1440p. For that he would need the dual link active adapter (up to 100 bucks) if he was using DP, but he's not using DP so he wouldn't need it anyways. 290/x comes with two dual link DVI/1 DP and his LG has DP making the connectivity issue obvious I would imagine.
Click to expand...

Wait, does he even need an adapter at all? If he has 2x dvi-d catleaps, and his ultrawide is DP? Are the DVI-D on a 290X not dual link?




DVI-D = catleap
DVI-D = catleap
DP = LG
HDMI = empty

I apologize if I gave bad advice about the adapter. The advice about symmetry stands though


----------



## mojobear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Wait, does he even need an adapter at all? If he has 2x dvi-d catleaps, and his ultrawide is DP? Are the DVI-D on a 290X not dual link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVI-D = catleap
> DVI-D = catleap
> DP = LG
> HDMI = empty
> 
> I apologize if I gave bad advice about the adapter. The advice about symmetry stands though


Yah you git it. Both DVI are dual link. Got mine running 1440p eyefinity at 80 hz


----------



## mojobear

I guess in linus video with the 3 x lgs, he must have been using activate adapters going from DP -> DL DVI


----------



## chronicfx

You guys answered without even me asking! Been worried about this all day. Thanks for the ease of mind. +rep mojo, ind, and tsm


----------



## mojobear

No worries

Just make sure u get a high quality DVI-DL cable NOT a single link DVI cable..........not sure if the q270 comes with one but hopefully (if you knew this already no worries haha at one time we all made this mistake so making sure somone else doesnt walk the same path)

oops...i guess you do know since you have a q270 DVI already


----------



## xer0h0ur

I have a question for you eyefinity gentlemen. I recently had hooked up a six 27" 1080p monitor setup with the intention of making it a trading station, not for gaming use. Its hooked up like this:

3 monitors on a 290X Displayport output to active Displayport adapter to HDMI (then HDMI to HDMI input), HDMI output to HDMI input, DVI output to HDMI input

3 monitors on a 270 Displayport output to active Displayport adapter to HDMI (then HDMI to HDMI input), HDMI output to HDMI input, DVI output to HDMI input

So all six monitors are using the HDMI inputs and they are all identical models

Upon booting up connected like this only the two monitors connected to the active displayport adapters were using the entire 27" panel. The other four monitors were operating with a black border making the effective screen size decently smaller. After fumbling around for a few minutes we figured out that if I set the panels to a lower resolution through the CCC it would re-size and fill up the entire screen again. Since we managed to get all 6 panels running full screen, albeit at a lower resolution, we left it at that.

So the question is, why can't all 6 monitors run in full screen @ 1920x1080? If they can then what were we doing wrong and/or how do we make all 6 run at 1080p? Is there a total resolution limit of the 6 monitors combined or something?


----------



## BLOWNCO

here is a new pic of my setup just got the 3 new monitors and will be adding a 4th to replace the 24 up top


----------



## BLOWNCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xer0h0ur*
> 
> I have a question for you eyefinity gentlemen. I recently had hooked up a six 27" 1080p monitor setup with the intention of making it a trading station, not for gaming use. Its hooked up like this:
> 
> 3 monitors on a 290X (Displayport output to active Displayport adapter to HDMI (then HDMI to HDMI input), HDMI output to HDMI input, DVI output to HDMI input
> 
> 3 monitors on a 270 (Displayport output to active Displayport adapter to HDMI (then HDMI to HDMI input), HDMI output to HDMI input, DVI output to HDMI input
> 
> So all six monitors are using the HDMI inputs and they are all identical models
> 
> Upon booting up connected like this only the two monitors connected to the active displayport adapters were using the entire 27" panel. The other four monitors were operating with a black border making the effective screen size decently smaller. After fumbling around for a few minutes we figured out that if I set the panels to a lower resolution through the CCC it would re-size and fill up the entire screen again. Since we managed to get all 6 panels running full screen, albeit at a lower resolution, we left it at that.
> 
> So the question is, why can't all 6 monitors run in full screen @ 1920x1080? If they can then what were we doing wrong and/or how do we make all 6 run at 1080p? Is there a total resolution limit of the 6 monitors combined or something?


you could be running into bandwidth limitations of the particular active adapter you are using. so when you lower the display resolution they will go full screen.


----------



## xer0h0ur

Hugh? That doesn't make any sense to me. Wouldn't that affect the screens connected through Displayport if that were the case? It didn't on those panels. It was the other four screens that were affected. I only heard of bandwidth issues affecting you when you're connected through an MST hub, of which I do have the Club3D 4 port hub capable of connecting 4 1080p monitors through a single Displayport. I just wasn't about to use my hub to finish off his setup.


----------



## BLOWNCO

ah i read that wrong i thought you were using two hubs to connect all the displays


----------



## DividebyZERO

First couple things that come to my mind are maybe some were not recognized properly. Also I would check under CCC --》my flat panel displays, maybe verify scaling settings or even under HDTV support if it s even an option. I dont think its a limit but there is the option of Toastysx's AMD Pixel patch or just CRU. Maybe with CRU you can determine if it sees all displays the same with Edid /resolutions and identifiers.


----------



## xer0h0ur

Yeah, ideally if I was the person picking out the monitors I would have gone with monitors that had DP inputs but he wanted to pick a fairly economical 1080p screen and vga/dvi/hdmi was the flavor it came in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> First couple things that come to my mind are maybe some were not recognized properly. Also I would check under CCC --》my flat panel displays, maybe verify scaling settings or even under HDTV support if it s even an option. I dont think its a limit but there is the option of Toastysx's AMD Pixel patch or just CRU. Maybe with CRU you can determine if it sees all displays the same with Edid /resolutions and identifiers.


Thanks for the suggestions. Next time I am at my cousin's house I will give those a try.


----------



## BLOWNCO

i got board this morning and added another monitor


----------



## MasterT

Heya guys. Tons of research; no solutions to my problem. I have 3 1440p Korean monitors. One Yamakasi, and to Shimian's. I have 2 R9 290s in crossfire. I use Windows 8.1. I've been using a mild overclock on the monitors of 65Hz with the 14.4 drivers for a while now. After the 14.4 drivers, AMD changed the way eyefinity is setup, and added that mixed resolution mode. The problem I'm having is this; I use Toasty's CRU utility to apply my mild overclock to each monitor, and then enable eyefnity. I can do it by applying the overclock before or after I make the eyefinity group. If I try any driver after the 14.4's, I only see one monitor in the CRU utility; the Win+P shortcut doesn't work; and I can't get my 65Hz anymore. Last driver I've tried is 15.4betas. I'm able to see all three monitors even in the device manager with the 14.4's; but when I enable eyefinity with the newer drivers, there's only one monitor shown in the device manager. I'm hoping someone has a simple fix for me.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Alright, back on the Eyefinity train after a sabbatical, let's see if this adapter lasts more than a week


----------



## p5ych00n5

Alrighty, almost 24 hours in and the adapter is still chugging along nicely, no dramas yet. Will fire up some games later tonight to really push it


----------



## dookiebot

Well peeps, I am no longer rocking an Eyefinity setup so I am unsubscribing. I don't know if I had to post here officially to get off the list or whatever.

I really enjoyed triple monitor gaming and got nothing but love for it, I just am trying out ultrawide gaming for now.


----------



## diggiddi

Does eyefinity on 3 different outputs still cause tearing? or has that been put to bed on the 290


----------



## frag85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Does eyefinity on 3 different outputs still cause tearing? or has that been put to bed on the 290


I'm pretty sure that was solved with 290 hardware.


----------



## mojobear

Hey all,

This is my eyefinity setup: 3 x ben xl2730z monitors....for now its DVI-D x 2 + DP - I can OC the benq monitors when on DVI-D to run @ 120hz. So max I can do 7680x1440 @ 120hz.

This is my setup:



These are some games screen captured and compressed into JPEGs. Unfortunately raw BMP files are about 31 MB per file screenshot.


----------



## jordzkie05

5x1 vg248qe's 144hz.


----------



## rolandwally83

Update http://pokazywarka.pl/hcsp47/


----------



## fuz10n

i'm on. 2x Acer B243 sides and one BenQ XL2411T in the middle!

http://www.ffsadv.com/fuzion/images/20151117_174854_HDR.jpg

http://www.ffsadv.com/fuzion/images/20151117_181041.jpg


----------



## long99x

mine: 29um65 + 2x23mp67 + u2412


----------



## frankth3frizz

New Eyefinity user here. Dual 7970's for Two Benq 27's and One Asus 27". Screen tearing is there but I only notice it in slow paced games, mainly use mine for sim racing. However I am getting quite a bit of random crashes, not sure if it's windows 10.


----------



## bbond007

1920+2650+1920=6400x1080


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rolandwally83




----------



## Sagnol

Fresh Setup!


----------



## WanWhiteWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sagnol*
> 
> Fresh Setup!


Nice one.

This "desease" has several stages:

Stage 1: 3 x monitor setup - 60 Hz
Stage 2: 5 x monitor setup - 60 Hz
Stage 3 : 3 x monitor setup - 120 Hz

At stage 3 you realise that your CPU doesn't drop from 70 deg. If it does, you are doing something wrong.

Stage 4 : 5 monitor setup - atempt 120 Hz

At stage 4 you realise you need a second waterloop for your 3/4 SLI/Crossfire. And your electricity safety might pop up when your turn your PC - no joke -. You will never be cold during winter.

Stage 5 : 5 monitor setup - actual 120 Hz

Nirvana. Whoever experienced it is no longer active on forums because he stares on that 24/7.

_Until the OLED comes to the market_

Welcome to the CLUB !


----------

